# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)     - Part 5



## Reznor (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ever met a nice and friendly dragon who isn't scary besides yourself, yet?" Annie replies.



Max grabs some more materials to move. "No. I don't have to meet them. I know they exist. They are a whole other branch of dragons. They are called metallic dragons. There are books written about them... heck, there are book written _by_ them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

Ulysesn casts speak with animal on the white tiger
"What is your name?"
((working on stats, ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2014)

((Posting to subscribe))


----------



## kluang (Aug 23, 2014)

Zozaria is at the field, focusing his training in his form. 

In Makashi form, he envision his battle against the giant orc and how his body react and move against such opponent. He realize that fluidity and economy of motion were relied on, rather than strength, utilizing a combination of blocks and parries, he maintained a proper foundation of defense against both ranged and melee attacks. Immediately after defending against an opponent's strike, a Makashi stylist followed with an attack of their own, bringing the force of the opponent's own blow against them and seeking to dominate the duel.


Switching to Djem So.A hybrid fighting style, it incorporated elements of harmony and freedom without resorting to the rule of power.  It balanced out between the various specializations of the other forms, covering many of the basic moves, but focusing on overall moderation. This resulted in a fighting style that lacked a significant advantage, but also lacking any serious drawbacks, and thereby not leaving adherents as exposed as some of the more aggressive or specialized forms. Overall, Djem So had a fairly relaxed focus on bladework, designed as a simple, fighting form.

The third form, Niman is his most acrobatic Form, filled with numerous elaborate moves, and relies heavily upon the user's ability to run, jump, and spin. He perform amazing feats of acrobatics, such as somersaults and backflips, not only for attack, but also to evade the slashes and strikes of his opponent. Quick spinning attack is utilized from all angles.

The final form is Vaapad. It relies on the offensive, attacking with wide, fast, and powerful swings, it is aggressive, it is focused, and its best use is in combat against a single opponent."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuki laughs at Annie's comment, "Not a damn one of these guys can sing well.  All sound like a crow being strangled by a goblin."  She gives her stupid grin again.  "As they said before, I'm Yuki, this fox is Aries, the armored raccoon is Bomber, and _my_ big tiger is Hobbes.  That big golem over there is now called Ironwall."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 24, 2014)

Hayao reads over the list of reasons Drell offers with a cautious, cursory glance, and then nods. "I'll speak to Tassara about this, then. I believe a lot of what we're trying to accomplish might have threads gathered there. Thank you for bringing this to my attention."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2014)

Britta leaves Gwen behind in the base area. "I have some affairs that have to be attended to, Gwen will stick behind to update me on things if there's a need." 

She makes her way into the city and heads back to the Lusty Gnoll.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2014)

Drell nods to Hayao and leaves to pursue her own interests.

Over the break, she'll begin learning some of the spells in the mad wizard's spellbook, more specifically _Dispel Magic_, _Blood Money_ and _Summon Monster IV_. Once she's done with that she'll switch to meditation, hoping to harness some of the druid powers within her as a result of her transformation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn casts speak with animal on the white tiger
> "What is your name?"
> ((working on stats, ))



The tiger yawns before replying, "Bone-gnasher-that-chews-too-loudly.  But I've been considering Ralph lately.  It's odd, I remember thinking your bones looked crunchy yesterday, now I'm here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The tiger yawns before replying, "Bone-gnasher-that-chews-too-loudly.  But I've been considering Ralph lately.  It's odd, I remember thinking your bones looked crunchy yesterday, now I'm here."


a small sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face.
"Eh, but you're a girl. Ralph is a boys name... How about Rufus instead?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> a small sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face.
> "Eh, but you're a girl. Ralph is a boys name... How about Rufus instead?"



"Sagittarius Horsemaster it is.  Or maybe 'the tiger with no name that hunts alone across the frozen expanse?'  Or Fred?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

"How can you name a tiger Rufus?" Annie overhears Ulysesn's attempt to talk with the white tiger. "No tiger would ever want to be called Rufus, right Mr Fluffykins? I bet Mr Fluffykins has a better name for Miss Baihu here!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Sagittarius Horsemaster it is.  Or maybe 'the tiger with no name that hunts alone across the frozen expanse?'  Or Fred?"



"Sagittarius is a cool name... Say eaten any horses lately?"
Ulysesn glances at Hayao


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2014)

After finishing her business with Hector, Tassara goes back to talk with Hayao in private. 

*So... how it went with Britta?... What do you think?* ((PM))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sagittarius is a cool name... Say eaten any horses lately?"
> Ulysesn glances at Hayao



"Not often, horse meat is too stringy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Not often, horse meat is too stringy."



"Ahh, well. We'll go hunting in lots of weird places no doubt Sagittarius."
Ulysesn pets and rubs Sagittarius everywhere
Handle animal: 1d20+14
16+14 = 30
He appears lost in thought and keeps talking to Sagittarius
"I've been thinking about things and I need more knowledge regarding powerful spells, or rather a place that contains a lot of magical power to revive her..."


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 25, 2014)

On his own, Troyce wanders the various shops to see if anyone is selling any special whip or accordian that's better and/or cooler than what he currently has. Besides that, he'll also be purchasing:



> Ring of X ray Vision (msrp: 25000 gp)
> Charlatan's Cape (msrp: 45000 gp)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2014)

Tassara will go with Britta an touch her shoulder. 

"Britta, I have talked with Hayao and... we will allow you to stay on the group. I hope you understand we will have to keep an eye on you for a while. I'll make a telepathic link with you to be in touch, if that's ok with you"

If Britta doesn't complain, Tassara will give up her link to Max and replace it for Britta's.


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

"By the way," Annie comes over to Yuki. "You guys gonna settle down completely or also gonna go do some adventuring again? Cause you look like you are gonna spread your roots," Annie asks.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2014)

@BASE CAMP 
"It seems like that, doesn't it?" Max keeps on moving stuff with Yuki and Annie. "Yuki knows better than me, but I heard there was some trouble up north in the Wilds. Something about a Black Wind or something. We have to investigate about that"

"Besides that...I guess you would have to ask Hayao and Tassara" she shrugs. "They might have something in plans already"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

Gwen keeps quiet until the mention of the Wilds. "We're to be leaving the country?" she asks looking at Max.


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

"Oooooo the wilds, great opportunity to make some big money and great risks of losing ones life," Annie's eyes turn into platinum coins. Then she does a little 'rain money dance'.

Perform Dance:
1d20+16
11+16 = 27


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Oooooo the wilds, great opportunity to make some big money and great risks of losing ones life," Annie's eyes turn into platinum coins. Then she does a little 'rain money dance'.
> 
> Perform Dance:
> 1d20+16
> 11+16 = 27


Ulysesn looks at the women dance.
"Feh, terrible dancing."


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2014)

"Better than your singing though," Annie replies continuing her 'rain money dance'.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, adventuring is kind of this group's 'thing.'  I mean, I know myself I couldn't just stay here for more than a few weeks before I'd have to do something." she grins, glancing at Max, "Money isn't something that we lack when on our adventures." she nods, "I don't know what we're going to do next, but I'm sure it'll be fun."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Better than your singing though," Annie replies continuing her 'rain money dance'.



Ulysesn smirks and begins singing as horribly as possible on purpose... in Undercommon. It's like Iron nails on chalkboard.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2014)

*@Base Camp*
Tassara seems to finish talking with Britta and goes to look for Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hayao is still off in a quiet space, writing out more and more letters to his former colleagues, as well as to a few influential individuals who are still in the city that he might contact for support or funding. He even writes a few to the Tsukino Clan village to see if any of their ilk would have similar aspirations to Rin to travel and assist in the policing of the supernatural.

When Tassara enters he sets his pen down to look up at her. "Hello."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2014)

Tassara nods to him. "I wish to know if you can come with me and help out with Britta's _little problem_ as I told you earlier. ((PM Link lol))  It would be best if we handled this together. I guess the sooner the better..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 25, 2014)

He pauses the letter he's writing and then looks up at her, slowly setting the stylus down. "Of course." The elf slowly rises to his feet, gathering his daisho from a nearby stand and setting it neatly into his obi. "Are we bringing Britta as well?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2014)

"Yes, we need her to guide us there anyway" 

If Britta is ready and able, they should head out together. Tassara leaves word with Max that she's going to help Britta with some problems in the city. "If I don't contact you back, use Kathy to track me down"

Current mental links: Hayao, Britta, Max, Drell.


(( I have to go in a while, but I guess we need to move this to PMs with EM ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

((Britta is already at the building where all of this takes place, if you contact her she tells you all to meet her at the Lusty Gnoll))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2014)

((Advancing through the day since most people are there already.  If you've got stuff left to do go ahead and do them))

Yuki plays the lyre for most of the day, the effect is astounding.  Boards, bricks, tools animate and float through the air rapidly assembling, doing the work of a veritable army in mere hours.  By sunset the snow has stopped and the chill is cold but the raw building is done.

The insides of the structures will take time to assemble and make ready for people to live in but the vast majority of the work is done.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 25, 2014)

After sunset, Yuki will drag Kaylee away and talk to her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Your sacred watch over Yuki abruptly vanishes.





*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Your telepathic link to Yuki abruptly vanishes.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2014)

Tassara stops cold on her way to the Lusty Gnoll with Hayao. "Wait, wait- I lost Yuki" she raises a hand to Hayao. 

*Max. Kaylee. Something happened to Yuki. Can you see her? Is she alright? Don't tell me she went to look for the guys that took Duncan away.....*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 26, 2014)

Hayao's eyes widen slightly as he stops similarly, and brings a hand to his forehead, closing his eyes. He takes a deep breath. "I've lost mine as well."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

*A while later...
*
The appearance of the monk is significantly different as she walks back to camp, her same messy black hair, excepting a simple blonde patch lining her face and grey eyes.  Her face is more masculine, and somehow her chest is even smaller than before, a lithe but muscular body.  She has two dual pointed antlers protruding from her forehead.  At the waist there is an abrupt change into a tan, fur covered deerlike lower half, all the way down to four neat hooves at the end of gentle legs.  It is fairly obvious as well that Yuki may not in fact be female anymore.

He moves with a slight strut, hands in the pockets of his cold weather coat, the cloak hooked together around his neck, fabric laying on the deer body.  He has an aura of confidence around him as he moves toward their plot of land.

"Hey guys." his voice is deeper, pulling a hand out of the pocket as he waves at anyone there.


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2014)

"It's a MAN-DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!! Kill it with fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Annie screams and runs away again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2014)

Ulysesn will be training with his crossbow for the rest of the week attempting to make two called shots with the splitting enchantment. His ring means he doesn't have to eat and only has to sleep for 2 hours.
"Oh Deer."
Says Ulysesn
"What happened?"
Ulysesn is keeping an eye on Sagittarius and the man deer that arrived.


Muk said:


> "It's a MAN-DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!! Kill it with fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Annie screams and runs away again.



"Pfftt hahah coward,"


----------



## kluang (Aug 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *A while later...
> *
> The appearance of the monk is significantly different as she walks back to camp, her same messy black hair, excepting a simple blonde patch lining her face and grey eyes.  Her face is more masculine, and somehow her chest is even smaller than before, a lithe but muscular body.  She has two dual pointed antlers protruding from her forehead.  At the waist there is an abrupt change into a tan, fur covered deerlike lower half, all the way down to four neat hooves at the end of gentle legs.  It is fairly obvious as well that Yuki may not in fact be female anymore.
> 
> ...



"The hell are you? A male dryad??" ask Zozaria who just return to the camp after a day practicing his form.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 26, 2014)

Nissa looks up at Yuki curiously,  "an alseid?"  She corrects Zozaria.   "Yuki?  What happened to you?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2014)

"Hey Yuki... Uhm... what just happened to you?"

*Tass... she's here. She's... erh, I don't know how to explain. She has another form. Nissa mentioned an alseid. Besides that, she seems alright, I would say she even kinda likes it. *



Tassara blinks for a second, not sure on how to take the explanation. "Well, she's at the base. Alive. Apparently she has another form now. She doesn't seem bothered by it though. Do you want to keep going? I can tell Max to stay in touch if something happens"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

"No, don't kill it with fire.  It's just me." he then looks at Zozaria, "More...like a medium sized centaur, thank you very much." the hoofsteps got almost pouty as he spoke, hearing Nissa's response he nods, "Yes, well, I don't know exactly, but Kaylee got to pick this for me." he gives his stupid grin once more, "See, I took the chance that we were talking about.  I did the reincarnation with Kaylee, somehow she was able to get a vague choice, and I ended up like this.  Trouble should be coming back too, soon.  Don't be shocked, she did make a soldier out of my old body." he explains, rubbing the back of his head.  "Even though I could have ended up as a slug or a slime or something...I don't regret it.  Well, the only thing I do regret is that I didn't talk to Hayao first, but it is _my_ life." he shrugs.  "But here I am, an Alseid, apparently, and I feel stronger than ever before." he stretches his arms forward, and does a bowing stretch with the deer half.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "No, don't kill it with fire.  It's just me." he then looks at Zozaria, "More...like a medium sized centaur, thank you very much." the hoofsteps got almost pouty as he spoke, hearing Nissa's response he nods, "Yes, well, I don't know exactly, but Kaylee got to pick this for me." he gives his stupid grin once more, "See, I took the chance that we were talking about.  I did the reincarnation with Kaylee, somehow she was able to get a vague choice, and I ended up like this.  Trouble should be coming back too, soon.  Don't be shocked, she did make a soldier out of my old body." he explains, rubbing the back of his head.  "Even though I could have ended up as a slug or a slime or something...I don't regret it.  Well, the only thing I do regret is that I didn't talk to Hayao first, but it is _my_ life." he shrugs.  "But here I am, an Alseid, apparently, and I feel stronger than ever before." he stretches his arms forward, and does a bowing stretch with the deer half.



"What will the elf say I wonder? Perhaps those centaurs riding you will be more true than thought after all."
Ulysesn continues to pet the white tiger Sagittarius


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 26, 2014)

Hayao's expression doesn't even shift a little, though his jaw does set. "Let's continue."


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2014)

"It's a Man-deer that ate Yuki, poor Yuki. Now her soul is stuck in a man-deer," Annie cries behind a wagon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

He strokes his chin in thought, "I don't know pretty boy." he stands upright, slowly walking a circle around the half-elf.  "Didn't Ricket say I was doing the riding?" he walks away in the opposite direction of Ulysesn, towards the others.

He looks at Annie, "No, I wasn't eaten." he chuckles quietly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 26, 2014)

Nissa looks confused, "alseid don't eat people, most of them are vegetarians.  And even if they did eating someone wouldn't make them look like them.  Not an alseid at least."

"Reincarnation?   You were dead?  What happened?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> He strokes his chin in thought, "I don't know pretty boy." he stands upright, slowly walking a circle around the half-elf.  "Didn't Ricket say I was doing the riding?" he walks away in the opposite direction of Ulysesn, towards the others.


Ulysesn laughs for a minute
"Oh yes, Hayao will be glad to hear that. Yes, you doing the riding. Oh, I have to see how that goes. I needed a good laugh for a change."


Muk said:


> "It's a Man-deer that ate Yuki, poor Yuki. Now her soul is stuck in a man-deer," Annie cries behind a wagon.


Ulysesn is starting to be intrigued by how cowardly this person appears to be.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nissa looks confused, "alseid don't eat people, most of them are vegetarians.  And even if they did eating someone wouldn't make them look like them.  Not an alseid at least."
> 
> "Reincarnation?   You were dead?  What happened?"


"Not dead, just temporarily living impaired.  See, I had Kaylee kill me, then bring me back."  he shrugs, then snorts at Ulysesn, twitching his tail.  "Maybe he might.  Nobody can ever be in the mind of that elf."


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2014)

"Wait ... is the man-deer gonna stick his sausage up the pretty elf's behind and have the elf lick his sausage? I thought that's what only those 'brothers at arms' people would do," Annie asks still scared.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 26, 2014)

Nissa scratches her head.  "Humans sure have some strange customs.  I don't know any fae that would risk themselves like that."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2014)

Max looks at Annie a little grossed out, then she turns to Yuki.


"Well, I guess the only thing that we can do for now is wait until they get back. Tassara and Hayao went to help Britta with something at the city. Tass just asked me what happened because she lost contact with you so I told her you were changed but I might have skipped the male part"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

Annie's remark causes him to blush slightly and scratch his cheek, clearing his throat, then turn to Max.  He shifts his legs uncomfortably, "Might be an idea not to Max, but I don't know if you should warn them or not.  I mean, it might be a bit shocking to come back to me not only a guy but as an Alseid, too." he chuckles, "Did you tell them what the form was?  And no Nissa, I'm...different."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 26, 2014)

Duncan walks back to their base and looks at the group with folk he doesn't recognize.

He hadn't really been introduced to Britta or Annie (he just assumes that they are just chilling with them whilst they are in town).

He looks at the Deer person....

"I'm Duncan nice te meet ye. "


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 26, 2014)

((Britta is elsewhere just FYI, so are Tassara and Hayao.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

He waves at Duncan, "Hey Duncan.  It's me, Yuki." he avoids saying or acknowledging Annie, "If you're looking for Kaylee, she should be around here somewhere...What is that woman doing, she training that zombie or something?" the monk questions, laying the deer half down completely, Aries, Bomber and Hobbes coming over to investigate.  He pets each one in turn, watching everyone else.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 26, 2014)

((Kaylee probably went to town for a scroll of awaken undead in an effort to break the universe  ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 26, 2014)

((Don't tempt her.  ))

When Yuki walked off Kaylee could only stare at her new zombie.  It was strange to be standing in front of the body of her friend that didn't have the same grace as that she was known for.  "Come on."  She says turning around, having Yuki 1 follow her back to camp.  It had only been a moment that she thought it was weird, now she really doesn't care.  

Tassy:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"Don't worry she is fine.  You'll see when you get back."  Kaylee sent back through her mind not knowing that Max had already dealt with things.




"So what do you guys think?  Not to bad with the risks that she took."  Kaylee shook her head at the comment as she walks up to the group, zombie in tow.  "I should have given her the Slime Mold instead.  Would have served her right."  She sticks out her tongue at Yuki then laughs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2014)

"I've been considering it myself, but I have a bit more to lose on that end than her. We need to get over to some place with more information before I do it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2014)

Drell emerges from her study, takes a glance at Yuki, and heaves a very heavy sigh. "Is this going to be a common occurrence around here?" She asks,her tone more tiredly accepting than annoyed. "Honestly, I have enough difficulty telling you all apart without the ridiculous transformations."

She's obviously more pleased at the sight of Yuki's zombie body. "Well at least we're not putting things to waste.  I vote we should reanimate Ulyssesn next, he's been getting remarkably moody and he's really only good for shooting a crossbow anyway. Do we really need him to be fully autonomous?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2014)

"You'd lose more than you would gain, pretty boy." The monk turns a look to the ranger, "Not only would you lose your political power, you would likely lose that link you have to your precious Makenna." he raises to his hooves, thinking about things, he trots over to Ironwall, "Hey, Ironwall.  Can you make some...speedy deershoes for me?  What about a saddle?" he looks at the golem-like creature.  He looks at Drell, "Do think you got the better end of the transformations."

((1500 gp for Horseshoes of speed crafting.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell emerges from her study, takes a glance at Yuki, and heaves a very heavy sigh. "Is this going to be a common occurrence around here?" She asks,her tone more tiredly accepting than annoyed. "Honestly, I have enough difficulty telling you all apart without the ridiculous transformations."
> 
> She's obviously more pleased at the sight of Yuki's zombie body. "Well at least we're not putting things to waste.  I vote we should reanimate Ulyssesn next, he's been getting remarkably moody and he's really only good for shooting a crossbow anyway. Do we really need him to be fully autonomous?"


Ulysesn glares at Drell
"I've got ideas Drell, and I have to say you've been surprised enough times despite your intelligence  to want to see them. Or does it bother you that I was more right about my wife than you were with all of your knowledge?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2014)

"More right about your wife being what?" Drell asks, genuinely confused. "Being dead? Being dead because she was trying to save you from your own recklessness?" She shrugs. "That seems a strange thing to take pride in, but then again you did propose to her via self harm and asking to be a, and I quote, 'combo,' so perhaps I simply don't understand you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "More right about your wife being what?" Drell asks, genuinely confused. "Being dead? Being dead because she was trying to save you from your own recklessness?" She shrugs. "That seems a strange thing to take pride in, but then again you did propose to her via self harm and asking to be a, and I quote, 'combo,' so perhaps I simply don't understand you."



"If you could remember your feeling when she died you'd remember. She was special. One of a kind, you didn't think she was special, you never gave her the time of your day like you could have. I could only help her so much, you could have helped her far much more but didn't. So yes, I guess I do take more pride in actually having the ability to see someone's potential and to see how they deserve a greater life by helping them figure themselves out. But that wouldn't concern someone self centered as you would it? I've noticed you lacking despite your knowledge. You don't have a hint of real drive that I can see."
Ulysesn looks at Yuki after the speech to make a small comment.
"Don't worry about Hayao too much."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

He snorts, "Gah.  I'm not taking sides with you two.  The way you snipe at eachother all the time, maybe Drell's better for you than Makenna." he huffs, then crosses his arms across his chest, "I'm not worried about that pretty boy.  There's just...Erm...there's only a few things I do worry about, but his reaction isn't one of them." he shifts his legs uncomfortably, tilting his head at the ranger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> He snorts, "Gah.  I'm not taking sides with you two.  The way you snipe at eachother all the time, maybe Drell's better for you than Makenna." he huffs, then crosses his arms across his chest, "I'm not worried about that pretty boy.  There's just...Erm...there's only a few things I do worry about, but his reaction isn't one of them." he shifts his legs uncomfortably, tilting his head at the ranger.


"What Drell? I-I can't find a single good quality in that person."
Ulysesn looks away from Drell then at Yuki
"Tell you what, go to town and lay with every woman in bed who accepts you willingly. You'll need the experience at this point I think."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

His eyes go wide, and his face turns beet red, Ulysesn could probably use it as a campfire if he wanted to at that point.  "B-but..." He spins a circle, trying to look at the deer half.  "I didn't know what to do before!  N-now I have this weird thing I've never used, a-and I'm a deer!  How does that even work with people!?  I-I know how it works with deer, but not people!  AND I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW YOU WOULD COMBINE THE TWO!" he shouts at Ulysesn at his remark.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> His eyes go wide, and his face turns beet red, Ulysesn could probably use it as a campfire if he wanted to at that point.  "B-but..." He spins a circle, trying to look at the deer half.  "I didn't know what to do before!  N-now I have this weird thing I've never used, a-and I'm a deer!  How does that even work with people!?  I-I know how it works with deer, but not people!  AND I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW YOU WOULD COMBINE THE TWO!" he shouts at Ulysesn at his remark.



"Go look for this thing called a "prostitute" in town, find one and ask them. They'll explain it to you. It's not as different as you think. Heck they'll even show you how if you pay them I hear."
Ulysesn is smirking at the reaction
Then returns to glaring at Drell
"You ever going to answer me you half-baked wizard?!"


----------



## kluang (Aug 27, 2014)

"Speaking of prostitute,  I think I will have a look around at the city. "


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

If he got any redder in the face, Yuki would have fainted, he walks over to Zozaria, "H-hey Zozo...If you are going...erm...mind if I w-watch?" not believing what he just said, he stops in mid step.

"No, no.  I-I'll go look in the library.  No point in snooping like that." he looks at Zozaria's back, considering seriously, then shakes his head, "Tomorrow.  I-I'll do research tomorrow."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

Duncan asks Yuki, awfully puzzled,

"Wait - you're dead? How do I know you're actually Yuki? Ye know....I don't know. I don't care. This is so fucked up. I mean... "

He looks at Annie.

"Who the fuck is she?"

"I mean...no - you know, fuck being polite, I've had a bizarre day and this isn't helpin - who the fuck are you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuki sighs, "If I wasn't Yuki, I couldn't tell you that you pulled up your kilt at me exactly three times in the three weeks I've known you guys, and Kaylee and Ulysesn were killed by a weird egg thing and a donkey-centaur." he steps in place, looking at Duncan.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan asks Yuki, awfully puzzled,
> 
> "Wait - you're dead? How do I know you're actually Yuki? Ye know....I don't know. I don't care. This is so fucked up. I mean... "
> 
> ...




"Here have some shaved brandy ice," Annie gives Duncan a sculptured raven eating some roses with brandy on it.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Here have some shaved brandy ice," Annie gives Duncan a sculptured raven eating some roses with brandy on it.



Duncan looks at Annie and raises an eyebrow.

"No thanks."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

"It's actually really good Duncan."  he grins at the other man, "Tried some earlier when Uly hurled it at me."


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2014)

"Then you have some, don't waste food!" Annie says and offers it to Man-Deer Yuki still shaking a little by her new appearance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

He grins, gently taking the ice from Annie, "Thanks Kitten." he happily eats the brandy ice, trying to calm the woman near him as much as he can.  "I'm not kidding, it is really nice.  You have good taste."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Go look for this thing called a "prostitute" in town, find one and ask them. They'll explain it to you. It's not as different as you think. Heck they'll even show you how if you pay them I hear."
> Ulysesn is smirking at the reaction
> Then returns to glaring at Drell
> "You ever going to answer me you half-baked wizard?!"



"What would you liked me to have done?" Drell asks coldly. "Trained her? I am not a part Elemental. I am not even a Sorcerer. I told her what I knew about harnessing latent magical ability and I let her make of that what she would. I have told you before and I will tell you again - this is not a storybook your incompetent mother read you when you were a child. This is real life, and when you are reckless, there's a price to be paid. Makenna paid that price for you, which by my estimation makes her a far better wife than you were a husband." She laughs. "And as for drive? Simply because I don't feel the need to unload my life story on anyone who comes within ten feet of me does not mean I have no drive. I have been working towards one goal nearly my entire life, over a century of dedication and discipline that you cannot possibly understand because you are still a child, and your whims are as fickle as the wind."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "What would you liked me to have done?" Drell asks coldly. "Trained her? I am not a part Elemental. I am not even a Sorcerer. I told her what I knew about harnessing latent magical ability and I let her make of that what she would. I have told you before and I will tell you again - this is not a storybook your incompetent mother read you when you were a child. This is real life, and when you are reckless, there's a price to be paid. Makenna paid that price for you, which by my estimation makes her a far better wife than you were a husband." She laughs. "And as for drive? Simply because I don't feel the need to unload my life story on anyone who comes within ten feet of me does not mean I have no drive. I have been working towards one goal nearly my entire life, over a century of dedication and discipline that you cannot possibly understand because you are still a child, and your whims are as fickle as the wind."


"You leave my mother out of this! She's the only reason I am here now. You are a powerful wizard with great knowledge I didn't think you thought so little of yourself."
Ulysesn stands up and walks in front of Drell
"Prove it. Prove you have a drive."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 27, 2014)

((Duncan, if ever there were a time for your unnatural lust spell....))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2014)

((   DO IT))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Duncan, if ever there were a time for your unnatural last spell....))



((Drell is far more likely to fail it.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2014)

*The Lusty Gnoll*

Britta looks to Hayo and Tassara. "I've got it from here, I can get rid of these guys and take care of the clean up myself. Then I've got some shopping to handle in town," she says. 

"Thank you for the assistance, though," she gives a little closed lipped smile. 

When Britta is done she will go into town and put her feelers out about the Cleric. 

*Perception: *
1d20+26 → [19,26] = (45)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2014)

(( her feeler-what now?  what do you need from her?))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "What would you liked me to have done?" Drell asks coldly. "Trained her? I am not a part Elemental. I am not even a Sorcerer. I told her what I knew about harnessing latent magical ability and I let her make of that what she would. I have told you before and I will tell you again - this is not a storybook your incompetent mother read you when you were a child. This is real life, and when you are reckless, there's a price to be paid. Makenna paid that price for you, which by my estimation makes her a far better wife than you were a husband." She laughs. "And as for drive? Simply because I don't feel the need to unload my life story on anyone who comes within ten feet of me does not mean I have no drive. I have been working towards one goal nearly my entire life, over a century of dedication and discipline that you cannot possibly understand because you are still a child, and your whims are as fickle as the wind."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You leave my mother out of this! She's the only reason I am here now. You are a powerful wizard with great knowledge I didn't think you thought so little of yourself."
> Ulysesn stands up and walks in front of Drell
> "Prove it. Prove you have a drive."




((Hmm might as well try my other ability))

Duncan attempts to cast  Unnatural Lust on Drell (target Uly) without using the one that was prepared.


"You guys really should kiss and make up."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

Shopping list for the day:

cloak of resistance  - 25,000 (+5 to saves)

(I need the boost )


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2014)

((you do realize under normal circumstance the bonus don't stack xD))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> ((you do realize under normal circumstance the bonus don't stack xD))



((Wonderful...going to edit....sigh.))


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2014)

"Sooooo, are they like a lover's quarrel?" Annie asks Yuki and Duncan. "Or were they like ex-lovers and then hunter boy lost his latest wife and now they are trying to make up for lost times? 

Was there like a love triangle, before he lost his last wife?" Annies eye shine brightly for some sort of conspiracy story.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

"Nah, Drell was an elf man, and both of them have always disliked eachother.  I think there is something there though." he gives a mischievous smirk.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2014)

"This pretty woman was a man?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!" Annie is shocked. "No, not believing it, can't be ... ... outrageous, foul play, I call!!! But maybe his inner self was always a woman and he never realized it. No wonder he's trying to make some sparks fly."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When Britta is done she will go into town and put her feelers out about the Cleric.
> 
> *Perception: *
> 1d20+26 → [19,26] = (45)


((I'll address this later, just didn't want you to think it was missed))



Vergil said:


> ((Hmm might as well try my other ability))
> 
> Duncan attempts to cast  Unnatural Lust on Drell (target Uly) without using the one that was prepared.
> 
> ...


Drell has the sudden urge to kiss Ulysesn but shrugs it off as a bad idea (or doesn't, I guess, but she isn't compelled to).

((Duncan successfully casts the spell, but Drell makes his save))


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2014)

Drell looks like she's about to respond to Ulyssesn, but all of the sudden she stiffens, whirling around to face Duncan instead. "Did you just attempt to _compel_ me?" She practically spits. "I understand that stripping people of their free will is the only way you can ever get a woman to consider sleeping with you, but how in the myriad _hells_ you will surely be going to when you _finally_ die do you you think it's an acceptable course of action?" She pretty much looks like she's about to try and kill him. "This kind of disgusting mental manipulation seems to be becoming a near _habit_ to you, and I am past my limits on patience. So the next time you attempt to essentially rape someone for your own brief amusement, I suggest you instead stop for a moment, and instead try to wrap your undersized skull around the magnitude of the crime you're about to commit."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell looks like she's about to respond to Ulyssesn, but all of the sudden she stiffens, whirling around to face Duncan instead. "Did you just attempt to _compel_ me?" She practically spits. "I understand that stripping people of their free will is the only way you can ever get a woman to consider sleeping with you, but how in the myriad _hells_ you will surely be going to when you _finally_ die do you you think it's an acceptable course of action?" She pretty much looks like she's about to try and kill him. "This kind of disgusting mental manipulation seems to be becoming a near _habit_ to you, and I am past my limits on patience. So the next time you attempt to essentially rape someone for your own brief amusement, I suggest you instead stop for a moment, and instead try to wrap your undersized skull around the magnitude of the crime you're about to commit."



"Wait what are you..."
Ulysesn looks over at Duncan during Drell's speech and waits for her to finish.
Ulysesn simply frowns
"Lets just agree to get along for a while Drell. I might not think you have a drive, but I still know you are better than that."
Ulysesn sits down and just looks at the ground where he was just standing


Vergil said:


> "Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!"
> 
> Duncan holds his sides as he almost pees himself laughing.
> 
> ...


"Duncan..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

"Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!"

Duncan holds his sides as he almost pees himself laughing. 

"We've been travellin for a while now Drell, ye know I'm no gonna change after a lecture. I'm irresponsible, impulsive and make bad decisions but mate loosen up. At worst ye'd have kissed Ulysesn, felt like a fool and that'd be that. No different from gettin wasted and bein irresponsible, impulsive and makin bad decisions. But since yer in the mood te have handbags at 10 paces let's do ye. Only time ye ever laugh is at others misfortune. There are times when Ulysesn is a jackass, but there's no way he deserved that verbal slaughter. He lost his wife and he loved her and ye decide te point out yer view on why he's a shit husband. No lie - if ye would have said that te me in that situation one of us would be dead. Next time think about how folk feel before openin yer smartass mouth."

"I might listen te yer lectures if ye showed a modicum of emotion other than utter disdain and superiority, but right now yer just an unfeelin asswipe, so pretty much ye say is dust in the wind."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wait what are you..."
> Ulysesn looks over at Duncan during Drell's speech and waits for her to finish.
> Ulysesn simply frowns
> "Lets just agree to get along for a while Drell. I might not think you have a drive, but I still know you are better than that."
> Ulysesn sits down and just looks at the ground where he was just standing



Drell clenches her fists, putting them up near her had as if struggling to resist the urge to rip her own hair air. "Just...just _shut up. Please._ There, I said please. Just stop talking for fifteen minutes and it would so greatly increase the amount of respect I have for you."



Vergil said:


> "Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!"
> 
> Duncan holds his sides as he almost pees himself laughing.
> 
> ...



"First," she says, "I was nothing if not respectful for Ulyssesn's loss. I admitted that I was wrong about his wife and I even offered to help him bring her back. It was only after he attempted to insult and belittle me that I began throwing his own mistakes back in his face.

"And no, I am not going to accept that response. You're irresponsible? Impulsive? You make bad decisions? _Admitting it does not make it acceptable!_ Admitting it does not free you from the consequences of your actions! Ulyssesn and Kaylee were impulsive, and Raven died. _You_ were impulsive and Kaylee and Ulyssesn died. Kaylee and all the rest of you were impulsive and now Makenna died and she _didn't fucking deserve that._"

She glowers at Duncan and Ulyssesn. "Your lack of responsibility, impulsiveness, and addiction to making poor judgement calls has resulted in the death of an innocent sixteen year old child and you can't seem to understand that's there anything wrong with that! You call me heartless but I at least my choices don't constantly endanger the people around me! And your continued use of enchantment to get a laugh shows how little you value the people you constantly endanger. It is _nothing_ like me getting drunk and making a poor decision, because in that case, the choices and the fault lies with me. When you attempt to use magic to jerk others around like puppets, you're forcing your will onto them. big or small, joke or not, the lack of respect you have for others far outstrips my own."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> "This pretty woman was a man?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!" Annie is shocked. "No, not believing it, can't be ... ... outrageous, foul play, I call!!! But maybe his inner self was always a woman and he never realized it. No wonder he's trying to make some sparks fly."



"Pfffttch..." The monk holds back laughter, "But yes, Frosty over there was a man at one point, they were never together, at least as far as I know." He struts over behind Drell, "Do I smell some blood on you?" he smirks before running away, now looking for Rin, wherever she may be.


((Realized Drell never got a nickname.  ))


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 27, 2014)

Troyce buys the needed materials and tries to reconstruct his retracting whip out of mithral on his own time

Craft (Weapon)
1d20+11
1+11=12

(...whoops)


----------



## Kuno (Aug 27, 2014)

"Whoa!  Don't bring me into this stupid argument."  Kaylee was astounded that her name was even brought up.  "I asked Uly to help rescue Nissa.  After that I have told nobody what I was about just so they wouldn't get into trouble if I did.  I never asked for anyone to risk their life.  Leave me out of this."  Whirling on her feet the druid heads back toward where her cottage is being built and continues to work on the greenhouse, barn, and cottage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce buys the needed materials and tries to reconstruct his retracting whip out of mithral on his own time
> 
> Craft (Weapon)
> 1d20+11
> ...



Troyce ruins half the raw materials in his work today, he'll have to replace them (50% of whatever your cost to craft was) to continue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2014)

Nissa peeps up looking perplexed, "what's the big problem?  Was it because he didn't do magic right?  Don't you think kissing's fun?  Have you ever tried it?"  She seems honestly confused about the whole situation.

"Magic's fun, that's half the reason it exists!"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

"Te gain an advantage I'd do nearly anythin - I'm not gonna lie about that. If I'm usin suggestion te get better prices with a merchant then no-one says a word, or if I force someone te go te sleep no-one cares...well maybe Tassy - but aye, as soon as it effects you, now ye decide te get on yer high horse an tell me that I'm doin wrong?" 

"And are ye referrin te my dream when Uly an Kaylee died? Ulysesn got himself killed in my dream, he didn't need te get involved. Kaylee....well... I don't think anyone could have predicted that would have happened. It was a freakin beauty contest and Kaylee was the winner. I'm no about te lie about somethin like that."

"Raven was irresponsible and got herself killed. She could have run. I've made peace with that. I didn't see anyone else tryin te run in and save her. I at least tried te stay back and help - you were happy te leave her there without much of a backwards glance. And don't try te bring Kaylee inte this."

"But aye, of course yer a god amongst us who is faultless and we should just spend the rest of our money te build ye a golden shrine so we can marvel at yer fucking glory. I don't need te justify my decisions te ye. And for yer information the reason I used that spell on ye was so you two would stop havin a pointless argument, where ye continually were an utter arsehole te Ulysesn. Don't ye understand grievin at all? That maybe durin their emotional state that they could become bitter and perhaps say things they don't mean? What? Ye didn't think of that? Well hold the front page there's somethin the great Drell overlooked and it was because he was a heartless fuckwit - ain't that just a shock?!"

"Fuckin wanker."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2014)

Drell ignores both Yuki and Kaylee as best as she's able, but her composure is clearly slipping.



EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa peeps up looking perplexed, "what's the big problem?  Was it because he didn't do magic right?  Don't you think kissing's fun?  Have you ever tried it?"  She seems honestly confused about the whole situation.
> 
> "Magic's fun, that's half the reason it exists!"



"No, I don't think kissing is fun," Drell says, grinding her teeth together. "I never much saw the point as a child and experimentation didn't do much to change my mind."

She turns back to Duncan. "And you only put someone to sleep when we're about to kill them, so I of course I don't _fucking_ mind. I had no idea you were manipulating shopkeepers to save a few gold, and if I did I would've confronted you earlier."

She takes a deep breath and is silent for a moment, and when she speaks again there's far less emotion in her voice. 

"And I don't expect you to justify your decisions to me. I expect to justify them to yourself. You have taken _so much_ from me and not so much as whispered an apology. I am no longer a man. I am no longer an elf. If I came before my parents, my oldest friends, in my true form today, they would not be able to recognize me. I no longer even know if I am proper wizard, or if this gods damned form has twisted the way I use and understand magic on a fundamental level. All I have left to define me are my thoughts, my feelings, my choices. That is all that remains of me anymore. And now you want to take that from me as well." She swallows. "Call me a heartless fuckwit if you wish to, but at least I've never tried to do anything like that to you."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

"Are ye serious?! Have ye been holdin this all in all this time? What the fuck is wrong with you? It's been ages! You just took everythin in stride, I thought you were just fine with it. Ye just said somethin like 'don't pull random levers' or some shit like that, and then went on about how yer knew abilities were interestin. When did you actually start carin about things? Like, just in the last 5 minutes? Why didn't ye say somethin at the time, or on the countless nights when we were campin?  - if ye know anythin about me is that if I fucked up then I'll try an make it right. I might not succeed every time but I'll give it my best. Shit, just fuckin say somethin!"

"But for what it's worth I'm sincerely sorry for that. I'd have said it earlier but shit mate, ye didn't really even flutter an eyelash. "

"Thing is, as smart as ye are - ye've not really tried te reverse it. Ye've accepted it and embraced it and now yer comin te me with all this bullshit. This is just a convenient argument for ye, I don;t actually think yer all that fussed about it otherwise you would have at least tried te go inte yer original form. Instead ye've just been powerin yerself up. If it means as much te ye as yer makin it out right now then that would have been yer priority."

"I'm still sorry but I'm callin ye out on bullshit."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2014)

"You misunderstand," Drell says, drawing herself up a little straighter. "I don't miss my old body. I don't particularly care that so much of my identity has been stripped, because I understand that it's not one's physical form that defines a person, but their actions and beliefs. And I still have both of those. It only became a problem once my actions and beliefs are compromised, because they are _all I have left_. They are the core of my being now, and if you alter them then you've essentially killed Drell D'Harron and replaced him...her...whomever...with someone else. And you didn't even do it for an advantage, which I _suppose_ I could respect, on some level, as a display of strength, but for a cheap laugh. Did you honestly think I would enjoy kissing Ulyssesn? Did you honestly think he would enjoy kissing me? No, you did it because you believed your own desire for entertainment was more important than either of us."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2014)

Duncan rubs his head and sighs,

"Fine, I won't play any practical jokes on ye any more. I'm sorry I thought ye might have a sense of humor. It wasn't gonna be a permanent thing it would have been like for 6 seconds - yer just blowin this way out of proportion. But ok, I won't fuck with yer mind unless I really have te."

"Ye know, if ye'd have just laughed and then later down the line done somethin back te me, this would have been averted. And maybe we would actually be able te get along - right now though I don;t know how te get along with ye. Yer just this person that's on the fringes of everything and we refer to for information. Yer like a talking encyclopedia. Ye talk about something akin te dehumanisation but....mate....yer barely a person - what is there te take away?. But I get it, yer all business and so I'll treat ye as such. Apologies."

Duncan grumbles

"I swear no-one in this party knows how te have any fun."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2014)

Rin and Daisuke are squared away in a quiet office somewhere, continuing to write letters for Hayao during his absence.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

Yuki clicks into the office, giving notice as he comes in, ducking for the antlers to get through.  "Hey." he says shortly, crossing his arms as he gives normal mannerisms.  "So, Rin...what do you know of...things of life?  Things I may have not known in my time with the monks." he questions, setting a gentle hand on the saint's shoulder, "Don't be alarmed Fluffytail, it's me, Yuki."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Daisuke's hand moves to his sword's hilt immediately as he gets a look at Yuki, and Rin seems slightly surprised upon hearing the voice. She slowly shifts to her lycanthrope form and looks up at the new figure of Yuki, blinking once or twice.

"...Yuki?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

"Mm...At ease, I'm Yuki, Hayao's...closest confidant of these misfits." he nods at the man, then smiles down at the lycanthrope, “Yes, it's me.” Yuki chuckles, “I'm still the same Yuki...just a few...additions.” he gestures to himself, “I just...” he shakes his head, watching so he doesn't break anything, “Want to talk to you for a bit, ask a few questions, since I have very little experience to life.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Daisuke settles himself, nodding once, and sets his katana down, while Rin nods once, motioning for another cushion on the tatami they'd set up. "Please, Yuki, feel free. I'm always here to lend you my ear. Um...what about life do you want to know? Interpersonal relationships? Most of what I know is having to do with my family back in the village."

The legless samurai, though, seems to be watching Yuki skeptically, before something seems to click in the back of his mind. "Why are you his closest confidant? Even more so than one of us in the Order, of the Clan?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki lays the lower half where Rin gestured,  he was about to speak to her, when Daisuke spoke, "Maybe not the Order.  But Hay...He's my...” He pauses, thinking carefully.  “We are to be wed.  Yesterday, nay, only an hour ago I was a human woman.” He sets his hands in his sweater pockets once more, going to speak again to the man, keeping his focus on Rin, “I don't have to prove anything to you though, Aratoamin is the night to my day, the sturdy land to my rushing rivers.  He completes me, it just feels...right, like Max and Charlie.  I do realize how important the young lord is to him, and I will stop at nothing to assist Hayao rebuild the order and find Lord Hojo.” he turns his steel grey eyes to Daisuke for a moment, “I may not be the smartest, but I'm physically the strongest, I can take a hit and am no doubt the fastest.  Rin and I aren't all that different in fact, isn't that right little vixen, Muinthel.” he laughs gently.  

The monk turns his attention to the saint once more, “But yes, I don't really know how interpersonal relationships are even supposed to work normally.  Being taught by a gnome and all.”  His face turns a gentle pink, “Do you know anything about physical relations as well?”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Daisuke shifts a bit in his seat as he rubs his chin in thought, but nods, Rin settling into a quiet sort of trance to consider Yuki's question. "Well...there isn't any sort of formula, Yuki. Everyone enjoys different things, physically. Hayao, it's difficult to tell...he shows very little through body language, and what he does show is very rigid, from what I have seen. So you'd need to sort of explore that with him, like any sort of relationship..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki nods at Rin's response, “I figured, but he's been kind of busy the past few days.” he shrugs, “I'll try to get some time to talk to him today, hopefully.”  he runs a hand on one of the antlers, “Do you have any idea how he'll react?” he laughs quietly, “I'm sure it'll be fine.  Anyway...Like I asked earlier, do you know anything at all about physical relations?” he scratches his cheek, then looks away, clearing his throat, “Y'know what never mind.  Maybe I'll go by the library tomorrow, it's too embarrassing.  Stupid stag lower body...”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "You misunderstand," Drell says, drawing herself up a little straighter. "I don't miss my old body. I don't particularly care that so much of my identity has been stripped, because I understand that it's not one's physical form that defines a person, but their actions and beliefs. And I still have both of those. It only became a problem once my actions and beliefs are compromised, because they are _all I have left_. They are the core of my being now, and if you alter them then you've essentially killed Drell D'Harron and replaced him...her...whomever...with someone else. And you didn't even do it for an advantage, which I _suppose_ I could respect, on some level, as a display of strength, but for a cheap laugh. Did you honestly think I would enjoy kissing Ulyssesn? Did you honestly think he would enjoy kissing me? No, you did it because you believed your own desire for entertainment was more important than either of us."


"So that's why."
Ulysesn stands and dusts himself off
"I've always been afraid of losing myself because of my past, Makenna was afraid of losing herself because of all of the rapid changes around her and her body. But you, you are afraid of it because you know it's eventual for someone like you, someone who dives into magic and lives so long. It makes sense it would scare you with things being so rapid compared to the rest of your life. So you do have a strong drive, that's good to know."

Ulysesn gives Drell a hug suddenly then lets go
"You're a good friend Drell, sorry about all of the things I said. But Duncan is right, I've *been *mourning."
Some of the usual life Ulysesn has in his speech and movements has returned.
"We'll be sure to revive Makenna for sure!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

((This post cut short by account that I need to leave early this morning, sorry.))


*Spoiler*: _Britta_ 




((Posting in the thread because it will be obvious enough soon anyway))

Quiet asking around eventually leads you to the shrinekeeper of the Harvester of Souls.  The only cleric of the Lord of the Underworld in the city (few openly worship evil gods anywhere), he's a positively ancient man but he has an immense sense of will behind his words.

He considers your proposal and agrees, asking you to return tomorrow when he can prepare the proper spells.


----------



## kluang (Aug 28, 2014)

Zozaria steps out of a whorehouse whistling and drunk.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2014)

After taking care of Britta's problem and making sure the other thing is set afire (( the other thing, you know )), Tassara makes a small detour to buy herself a new big magical hat. She looks on her bag of holding for change, but then remembers something.

The sword case.

_"Poop" _she whispers, her expression turning grim. She places the hat on her head, her senses expanding. She closes her eyes trying to think on a solution of the problem.

K.Religion 1d20+16=23

Does Tassara know of a safe way to destroy/get rid/seal forever the sword?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 28, 2014)

Troyce goes about to buy replacement materials, loudly muttering Aquan swear words the entire time, and then gives it another try.

Craft (Weapon)
9+11=20


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> After taking care of Britta's problem and making sure the other thing is set afire (( the other thing, you know )), Tassara makes a small detour to buy herself a new big magical hat. She looks on her bag of holding for change, but then remembers something.
> 
> The sword case.
> 
> ...



Tassara isn't familiar with the sword,  either by name or description.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((This post cut short by account that I need to leave early this morning, sorry.))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Britta_
> ...



"I will be back as bright and as early as can be managed, " says gently bowing her head.  

She heads out into the  city market not really meaning to buy anything,  but just wanting to explore.  From a distance she sees Tassara peering into an ordinary looking sack as if pondering something.  Britta steps up next to Tassara with her hands behind her small back.  

"What's in the bag,  Cleric?" Britta asks.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Tassara isn't familiar with the sword,  either by name or description.



Tassara will then go back with Valiant Hector to see if he knows a way to destroy/seal the sword. If he also doesn't know, she will use the ability of commune (from her new Mitre) to ask one question.

Is there someone in this city who can help me destroy or seal this sword?

((In cases where a one-word answer would be misleading or contrary to the deity's interests, a short phrase (five words or less) may be given as an answer instead.))


Edit: 
"Something I forgot I need to talk about with the Clerics of the Valiants"  she tells Britta "I doubt you want to come along with them around"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

((Britta was trying to ask about the sword,))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2014)

((edited the post... She doesn't know about the sword. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will then go back with Valiant Hector to see if he knows a way to destroy/seal the sword. If he also doesn't know, she will use the ability of commune (from her new Mitre) to ask one question.
> 
> Is there someone in this city who can help me destroy or seal this sword?
> 
> ...



Britta shrugs.  "If it's Cleric of the Valiant business it's probably droll and unexciting.  I think I'll head back to base for the time being."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2014)

She goes ahead with Hector as stated before.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2014)

Drell fixes Ulyssesn with a stare once the hug is finished and says nothing, vanishing and reappearing in her room inside the base. She spends the rest of the day studying the wizard's notes and meditating.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell fixes Ulyssesn with a stare once the hug is finished and says nothing, vanishing and reappearing in her room inside the base. She spends the rest of the day studying the wizard's notes and meditating.


"Well, I wonder what everyone else is doing then."
Ulysesn track's yuki down and talks to him
"Hey yuki. What's going on?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

"Hey pretty boy, just talking to Rin and Daisuke." He shrugs, not moving from his spot, "What about with you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Hey pretty boy, just talking to Rin and Daisuke." He shrugs, not moving from his spot, "What about with you?"



"Hugged Drell and she ran away. You look a bit troubled. male problems still?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

"Heh.  Yeah, I don't know if I should fight for territory, or breed with every female in sight." he laughs at the ranger, stretching his shoulder muscles, "Is this kind of thing normal?" Yuki pushes some blonde hair out of his face, "Still haven't gotten my questions from earlier answered."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Heh.  Yeah, I don't know if I should fight for territory, or breed with every female in sight." he laughs at the ranger, stretching his shoulder muscles, "Is this kind of thing normal?" Yuki pushes some blonde hair out of his face, "Still haven't gotten my questions from earlier answered."



"What you aren't asking to mate with Rin are you?"
Ulysesn says jokingly


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki laughs loud and awkwardly, face turning a bright pink, "N-never!  She's like a big sister to me!  I-I couldn't...How could you even think I would, Pretty boy!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki laughs loud and awkwardly, face turning a bright pink, "N-never!  She's like a big sister to me!  I-I couldn't...How could you even think I would, Pretty boy!"



"Hahahha! I was just kidding Yuki, the way you reacted just now could almost make me think you have thought of doing it BEFORE the reincarnation. Well, I think I'll just sit here and listen. I wonder what you women think it's like really. Oh I'm sorry, man and woman."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki lets off a half scream noise that could only be made by a startled man/deer cross, “No!  Erm, I mean, I've only had those kinds of feelings toward Hayao.” he lets off a long, calming sigh, “I don't know, you might give away some of our secrets, pretty boy.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets off a half scream noise that could only be made by a startled man/deer cross, ?No!  Erm, I mean, I've only had those kinds of feelings toward Hayao.? he lets off a long, calming sigh, ?I don't know, you might give away some of our secrets, pretty boy.?


Ulysesn gives a confused look and sits down
"Secrets only get people killed. Don't worry, I won't say anything that's unnecessary for the group to know. I just need the company..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Britta starts for the base camp after talking with Tassara. Once there she goes to the home that she knows *Drell *to be staying in and knocks on the door.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki lets off a low grunt, "Right, yes...I guess.  So, should I ask you the same questions?  How do interpersonal and physical relations work with...Y'know...?" he sighs again, "With the creatures you feel the want and need to breed with." he says the last part very quickly, closing his eyes, and putting arms straight down to either side.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets off a low grunt, "Right, yes...I guess.  So, should I ask you the same questions?  How do interpersonal and physical relations work with...Y'know...?" he sighs again, "With the creatures you feel the want and need to breed with." he says the last part very quickly, closing his eyes, and putting arms straight down to either side.



"If that's how you feel I could show you an example using Rin if she agrees to it. Maybe some drawings after. Sex education was rather prevalent in my noble life surprisingly. Needed something more to separate from the rabble I suppose."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki lets gasp noise, “W-what!?” he looks at Rin, then to Ulysesn, and finally to Daisuke, before looking back a Rin, “Nononono.” He shakes his head embarassedly, “I-I...” if he blushed anymore he probably would pass out right there.  “Rin is a beauty...” he sighs quietly, looking at the saint again, “What do you say, Rin...?  J-Just this once?” his hearts felt like they would rip right out of his body, as strongly as they were palpitating.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets gasp noise, “W-what!?” he looks at Rin, then to Ulysesn, and finally to Daisuke, before looking back a Rin, “Nononono.” He shakes his head embarassedly, “I-I...” if he blushed anymore he probably would pass out right there.  “Rin is a beauty...” he sighs quietly, looking at the saint again, “What do you say, Rin...?  J-Just this once?” his hearts felt like they would rip right out of his body, as strongly as they were palpitating.



"Wow, you're really shy about this. Well it's up to Rin.
Ulysesn looks to Rin's response to everything that just happened.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Rin frowns intensely as Daisuke scoots himself between her and Ulysesn. She just silently shakes her head, and the samurai responds, "I'm sure you could find some common geisha for the same purpose. The heir to the Tsukino Clan is above such things!" Rin, for her part, seems to maintain her composure quite well in the face of such an...odd and direct question.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin frowns intensely as Daisuke scoots himself between her and Ulysesn. She just silently shakes her head, and the samurai responds, "I'm sure you could find some common geisha for the same purpose. The heir to the Tsukino Clan is above such things!" Rin, for her part, seems to maintain her composure quite well in the face of such an...odd and direct question.



"Oh wow, you thought I meant that? They don't do sex education there either? I was talking about showing examples with clothes on not actually doing it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

"Regardless, Ulysesn. I'm sure you can find someone else, besides yourself as well. You are a noble of Dnalgne, are you not?" she says a bit more firmly, leveling her blind gaze on him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki stands up looking down at the ground, he bows with his front legs, "I'm sorry for my sudden...feelings, I'm trying to keep myself under control, but it's very difficult, especially now.  I'll just...Take my leave." he turns to leave.  "I am a creature of chaos and impulse, but I don't know what is acceptable, and I was always told to stay away from people...of that nature, from the monks.  For health reasons, they would state."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stands up looking down at the ground, he bows with his front legs, "I'm sorry for my sudden...feelings, I'm trying to keep myself under control, but it's very difficult, especially now.  I'll just...Take my leave." he turns to leave.  "I am a creature of chaos and impulse, but I don't know what is acceptable, and I was always told to stay away from people...of that nature, from the monks.  For health reasons, they would state."



Ulysesn moves into Yuki's way
"Don't give up, please."


Hidden Nin said:


> "Regardless, Ulysesn. I'm sure you can find someone else, besides yourself as well. You are a noble of Dnalgne, are you not?" she says a bit more firmly, leveling her blind gaze on him.



"Do you think Yuki would trust anyone besides close friends? I don't think that it's good for her to be in the dark forever. I mean it's like being blind for the rest of your life. She wants to know so it should be explained. physical examples are good. It doesn't actually require intimacy. Just examples of a man and woman."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta starts for the base camp after talking with Tassara. Once there she goes to the home that she knows *Drell *to be staying in and knocks on the door.



Drell opens the door and blinks at Britta once or twice. "Ah. You're rather unexpected. Er, come in. What can I help you with?" Books and scrolls are strewn haphazardly around the room - Drell floats above the mess, barely noticing it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell opens the door and blinks at Britta once or twice. "Ah. You're rather unexpected. Er, come in. What can I help you with?" Books and scrolls are strewn haphazardly around the room - Drell floats above the mess, barely noticing it.



"La! I guess I would be. I haven't been in the area much, but the Cleric and Hayao both said I should speak with you in private," Britta says stepping inside.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Rin's frowning grows worse. "You would be surprised what one notices while blind, Ulysesn." Daisuke then stands on his crutch. "If it doesn't require intimacy and is solely for the purpose of examples, you may use me for this. I would gladly do this task if you will stop trying to pressure such base tasks from the heir of the Tsukino Clan." The weathered samurai hobbles towards Ulysesn. "Come now, boy. Lay down, and remove your shirt."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin's frowning grows worse. "You would be surprised what one notices while blind, Ulysesn." Daisuke then stands on his crutch. "If it doesn't require intimacy and is solely for the purpose of examples, you may use me for this. I would gladly do this task if you will stop trying to pressure such base tasks from the heir of the Tsukino Clan." The weathered samurai hobbles towards Ulysesn. "Come now, boy. Lay down, and remove your shirt."



Ulysesn trips the Samurai casually(there is nothing he can do to stop it, like nothing) 
"You know we can fix that other leg right? There is a construct named Ironwall. He can make you a replacement leg so you aren't so easy to handle, don't bother getting up please. It's not a base task. It's something she'll have to explain to her children someday as a proper mother. Same for Yuki. Well father perhaps, but even then. I'm just asking for a person I can point at, every other woman is busy."

Ulysesn points at Rin's breasts
"For example a woman's breasts are used for nursing her children and typically are involved in the act of mating in some way Yuki. But you never had any so you never knew."

Ulysesn then points down at the crouch area of Rin
"That is generally where a male mates with their chosen mate or in some cases just anyone. Duncan comes to mind."

Ulysesn then points at the fallen Daisuke's ass
"However if there are two males that's generally what is used."
Ulysesn then point's at Yuki's appendage near the back half of his new body
"It's all done with that."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "La! I guess I would be. I haven't been in the area much, but the Cleric and Hayao both said I should speak with you in private," Britta says stepping inside.



"So I would assume you have some use for my knowledge, yes? Or they believe you do. Very well, what is it exactly our esteemed leaders sent you here for?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Daisuke hurtles downward and faceplants after being tripped. Rin just shakes her head. "Both of you please leave. We have other tasks we need to attend to while Hayao is gone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki shifts the deer legs uncomfortably, "Thanks for the explanation, Ulysesn, but..." he shakes his head, then hangs it, "I apologize for my actions Rin." he sighs, "I'll...see you later.  I'll try to figure it out myself, on my own time, how it all works."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Daisuke hurtles downward and faceplants after being tripped. Rin just shakes her head. "Both of you please leave. We have other tasks we need to attend to while Hayao is gone."


Ulysesn picks Daisuke back up
"I think getting a new leg is a great task in of itself. Lets take you to Ironwall so you can be fitted for one.Erm, who are you again?"


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shifts the deer legs uncomfortably, "Thanks for the explanation, Ulysesn, but..." he shakes his head, then hangs it, "I apologize for my actions Rin." he sighs, "I'll...see you later.  I'll try to figure it out myself, on my own time, how it all works."



Ulysesn moves out of the way
"Of course that is just the bare basics. I'd suggest asking Drell for advice on the matter further."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Neither Daisuke nor Rin pay either of them any mind further, returning to their seats in order to continue with the letters and correspondences.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki leaves the building, then takes a walk in the forest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Neither Daisuke nor Rin pay either of them any mind further, returning to their seats in order to continue with the letters and correspondences.



Ulysesn looks just over Daisuke shoulders while on his toes looking at the letters to see what they say.
Perception roll: 1d20+17
16+17 = 33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks just over Daisuke shoulders while on his toes looking at the letters to see what they say.
> Perception roll: 1d20+17
> 16+17 = 33



"Oh sending letters to allies, anyone can do that you know. I can in fact copy those myself if you want. All I need is the original letter and I can leave out the names of each individual which you can fill in later if that's an issue."
Ulysesn pulls the chair out from under Daisuke
"In fact I insist. You'll only ever will be able to do this with one leg, How will you properly fight like that? How will you protect lady Rin properly? A small brownie can probably trip you like this and they aren't exactly known for such things."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Daisuke is sitting down on a cushion in front of a low table, not sitting at a high table with a chair. Nonetheless, Rin grabs Ulysesn's wrist as he moves towards him again. "I've asked you twice now, Ulysesn. Please leave us to our task."

And just then Hayao appears in the doorway, raising a thin eyebrow. "Is there a problem?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Daisuke is sitting down on a cushion in front of a low table, not sitting at a high table with a chair. Nonetheless, Rin grabs Ulysesn's wrist as he moves towards him again. "I've asked you twice now, Ulysesn. Please leave us to our task."
> 
> And just then Hayao appears in the doorway, raising a thin eyebrow. "Is there a problem?"



"Tell this guy to follow me so we can fix his other leg, it's more important than some stupid letters right now. Anyone can do these letters. I can do these letters. 

But I'm not going to let some fool stay legless forever due to blind obedience. Please just come on old man, we can fix this leg. Really it can be fixed easily."
Ulysesn is agitated somewhat at the daftness and how unwilling the man is to get the leg properly replaced


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Hayao moves forward and gently removes Rin's hand from Ulysesn's wrist, and sits down at the table as well. "You have a cleric on hand that can restore the limb?" Hayao asks, somewhat surprised.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao moves forward and gently removes Rin's hand from Ulysesn's wrist, and sits down at the table as well. "You have a cleric on hand that can restore the limb?" Hayao asks, somewhat surprised.



"The construct, the construct can make a leg complicated enough to replace it I believe, considering all it's done already for this town, making magical items faster than any I've seen, and it's function that was stated when we found it. A mithral leg should work, Its light. All I want is for him to come with me so it can be made properly. Anything is better than him staying like this when it can be remedied in some way. His resolve would be ignored by any enemy that takes advantage of it."


----------



## kluang (Aug 28, 2014)

Zozaria looks for Daisuke. He wants a sparring partner to improve his swordsmanship.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

"He's not a front line fighter any longer, Ulysesn. Nor does he desire to have an...artificial replacement. We've spoken of it, and if he ever needs something further, it will be a restoration using divine magic. Tassara should be able to help. Talon is busy with construction at the moment, as well. Is there anything else you needed?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

((Ignore the previous post.  He's going to see when his deershoes and saddle will be done.  then maybe just go lay in the open or something, in thought.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Camp_ 






*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




A familiar looking raven dives out of the sky and plasters you across the head with a load of its waste before flying off.




Things at the camp are quiet while people build, plot destruction, plan sexual conquests, or do whatever it is they do.

The quiet remains but the peace is suddenly shattered, billowing smoke and mists rises up between _Annie's Wagons_, _The Build Site_, and _The tent camps_.

On the inside, by Annie's wagons, flasks of Alchemists' fire rain down.  They're obviously thrown blind from within the smoke but the splash damage still manages to do some injury (Annie -8, Nissa -9, Fluffykins -15).  A quartet of figures step out from the mists a moment later, silently approaching with shortswords drawn (I'll describe them in a minute).

Between the smoke and the other structures a dozen figures step out.  All of the figures (including the ones inside) are similarly sized cloaked figures with bandages obscuring any identifying signs.  They wear black cloaks with blue-stitching of swirling mists on them.  Each wields a shortsword though some seem more comfortable with the weapon than others.

One speaks to anyone present (outside) or investigating, "hold your position and you will not be harmed, we're not here for you."

Most of the smoke is rather short, like that which would be produced by smokesticks.  One area is wider and taller like a casting of obscuring mist, within the mist is the silhouette of a large creature, it can't be clearly made out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "He's not a front line fighter any longer, Ulysesn. Nor does he desire to have an...artificial replacement. We've spoken of it, and if he ever needs something further, it will be a restoration using divine magic. Tassara should be able to help. Talon is busy with construction at the moment, as well. Is there anything else you needed?"


Ulysesn sighs and sits down
"With how busy things are it's not likely even she will have the time... Okay, I don't like doing this, but there is a cleric who might be able to heal him. A cleric of the valiant I spoke to earlier when I was looking for someone to help revive Makenna... I probably don't have enough money to pay for it at the moment however."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Knowledge Local, DC 20_ 




Will recognize the motif of the figures as matching the "Dark Mists" a group positioned somewhere between mercenaries and outright assassins.  They are a surprisingly large group known for taking any job for the right pay.

(These present would only represent a small fraction of the guild, though it would be bizarre for the whole guild to be gathered at one place or on the same job)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

"You're not paying for it either way," Hayao states firmly. "And we don't possess the money to pay for the materials to make a prosthetic or to have a cleric perform the magic at the moment either way. So there's nothing that can be done immediately anyway." Hayao blinks and moves to the window in alarm as he hears all of the activity outside, turning towards the others. "We're being attacked."

((Can we see the clearing from the window of the most rudimentary buildings?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Britta freezes where she stands in Drell's cabin, tilting her head to one side as if listening to something. "Someone is here," she says. 

She rushes out of the cabin to see the fire near the wagons that the Annie woman has brought with her. When she hears the orders of the person she calls out. "Then what are you here for?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "You're not paying for it either way," Hayao states firmly. "And we don't possess the money to pay for the materials to make a prosthetic or to have a cleric perform the magic at the moment either way. So there's nothing that can be done immediately anyway." Hayao blinks and moves to the window in alarm as he hears all of the activity outside, turning towards the others. "We're being attacked."
> 
> ((Can we see the clearing from the window of the most rudimentary buildings?))



"See what I mean, too busy."
Ulysesn looks out the window as well.
"Well they aren't no orcs far as I can tell, so at least there is that. Are they here for one of us?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "You're not paying for it either way," Hayao states firmly. "And we don't possess the money to pay for the materials to make a prosthetic or to have a cleric perform the magic at the moment either way. So there's nothing that can be done immediately anyway." Hayao blinks and moves to the window in alarm as he hears all of the activity outside, turning towards the others. "We're being attacked."
> 
> ((Can we see the clearing from the window of the most rudimentary buildings?))


Yes, the smoke at least is clearly visible, you'd probably have to go outside to see the figures.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta freezes where she stands in  Drell's cabin, tilting her head to one side as if listening to  something. "Someone is here," she says.
> 
> She rushes out of the cabin to see the fire near the wagons that the  Annie woman has brought with her. When she hears the orders of the  person she calls out. "Then what are you here for?"



The one that spoke before replies derisively, "not you.  Go back inside to your mum and this will all be over in a minute."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

Hayao leaps out the window towards the smoke, instructing Daisuke and Rin to stay put.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The one that spoke before replies derisively, "not you.  Go back inside to your mum and this will all be over in a minute."


Ulysesn runs out next to Britta
"I am this girl's father and I'm wondering why you are hurting our innocent workers and our property."
Ulysesn likes having a sense of humor


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The one that spoke before replies derisively, "not you.  Go back inside to your mum and this will all be over in a minute."



"I'm not going anywhere. What is it you want?" Britta's voice is unchildlike in it's tone and depth for the question.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki rears up on his hind hooves, "Who do you think you are!?" he shouts at the newcomers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _By Cart_ 




Nissa climbs up on the slightly scortched Fluffykins brandishing her lance, "get back Annie, I'll protect you!"  Turning to the silent figures she adds, "you'd best surrender now or I'll be forced to drive you off!"





*Spoiler*: _Away from Cart_ 




The talkative one shrugs, "just a mission like any others, you nice folks just keep put and we'll be out of your hair in a moment."  None of them appear to relax in the slightest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will then go back with Valiant Hector to see if he knows a way to destroy/seal the sword. If he also doesn't know, she will use the ability of commune (from her new Mitre) to ask one question.



((Assuming you explain what you know to Hector too.))

Hector examines the sword cautiously with a frown on his face.  "Abyssal steel and demonic forging.  And you say it is intelligent?  That certainly limits its history quite a bit.  Leave it here at the temple, I will get our historians to investigate it."  He doesn't say that it also would be safer here however the implication clearly hangs in the air.

((I'll reply here and leave it up to you if you want to use the commune or not))


----------



## kluang (Aug 28, 2014)

Zozaria arrives at the camp looking for Daisuke when he notices the smoke. He runs towards it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

"And who is it you think that you're looking for?" Hayao asks, hand still resting away from his blade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _By Cart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perception: 1d20+17
16+17 = 33

Ulysesn hears Nissa then goes into cover from a window inside to fire out from a window then casts Primal Instinct
( +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks.)
"Funny, I think it's my concern after all if it's my friends."
Ini:1d20+17
10+17 = 27
Ulysesn lets out a full attack at the talkative one
Round 1
attacks
1d20+30
15+30 = 45

1d20+30
14+30 = 44

1d20+25
19+25 = 44
crit
1d20+25
10+25 = 35

1d20+20
4+20 = 24

dmg

3d8+10 → [6,6,6,10] = (28)
3d8+10 → [8,7,3,10] = (28)

3d8+10 → [2,8,3,10] = (23)
3d8+10 → [1,7,2,10] = (20)

crit roll x 2 dmg
3d8+10 → [3,5,6,10] = (24)
3d8+10 → [1,6,1,10] = (18)

3d8+10 → [4,8,3,10] = (25)
3d8+10 → [3,7,5,10] = (25)
"They are attacking Annie and Nissa!"


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2014)

"NOOOOOOOOOOOO, they hurt Mr. Flufflykins and Mistress Nissa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Annie shouts.

"BUrn!!!!!!!!!!! Burn!!!!!!!!!!!! Burn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Stats:
AC: 27 ff: 21 t: 16
HP: 76/84
Saves: f: +2 r:+15 w:+2


Iniviative:
1d20+8
9+8 = 17

Round 1:
She'll Cast Black Tentacles on the group, guessing where the big guy is inside the mist and trying to catch him inside her tentacles as well.

CMB: +13
CMD:   23

*Spoiler*: _grapple roll_ 




1d20+13
17+13 = 30

1d20+13
20+13 = 33

1d20+13
8+13 = 21

1d20+13
10+13 = 23

1d20+13
19+13 = 32




Damage: 1d6+4

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d6+4
5+4 = 9

1d6+4
6+4 = 10

1d6+4
2+4 = 6

1d6+4
5+4 = 9

1d6+4
5+4 = 9





Round 2 - 5:
She'll burn them with a fireball and continues to do so, if no one is meleeing them. 

Reflex DC: 24
Fire Damage 8d6:

*Spoiler*: __ 




8d6+0
6,1,6,6,6,5,2,1+0 = 33

8d6+0
4,5,6,6,5,2,3,4+0 = 35

8d6+0
5,2,4,5,6,5,3,1+0 = 31

8d6+0
6,4,6,4,4,3,1,3+0 = 31

8d6+0
3,3,2,1,5,5,5,4+0 = 28




Else she'll casts Steeldance and have her two shortswords attack.

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r2
1d20+17
13+17 = 30

1d20+17
8+17 = 25

r3
1d20+17
4+17 = 21

1d20+17
5+17 = 22

r4
1d20+17
2+17 = 19

1d20+17
14+17 = 31

r5
1d20+17
17+17 = 34

1d20+17
2+17 = 19






Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




r2
1d6+5
6+5 = 11

1d6+5
3+5 = 8

r3
1d6+5
2+5 = 7

1d6+5
1+5 = 6

r4
1d6+5
2+5 = 7

1d6+5
4+5 = 9

r5
1d6+5
1+5 = 6

1d6+5
4+5 = 9






Once she's finish casting her steeldance she'll move to the next nearby shadow and hide in plain sight.

Stealth:
1d20+26
19+26 = 45

Afterwards she'll go and flank any of the enemies so she can sneak attack them with her claws.

Sneak Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+11
13+11 = 24

1d20+11
6+11 = 17

1d20+11
11+11 = 22




Sneak Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r3
1d4+5
1+5 = 6

6d6+0
2,2,6,6,3,2+0 = 21

r4
1d4+5
3+5 = 8

6d6+0
1,2,2,6,1,5+0 = 17

r5
1d4+5
4+5 = 9

6d6+0
5,1,3,2,5,5+0 = 21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

((Safe bet that once Ulysesn starts firing some sort of hostile like situation is going to start for everyone.  Feel free to post actions if you haven't yet.))

((I'll wait until at least morning, likely later, to post the battle write-up.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

Yuki growls, dropping all four hooves to the ground as he watches and hears Ulysesn.  “GODS DAMN YOU ULYSESN!  FIRST RIN NOW THIS!?  FINE, SCREW IT.” activating dragon style he charges at the new group, “I'm sorry Hayao, you won't be able to talk us out of this one, thanks to Pretty Boy.”

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23

Attack 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5
Roll(2d6)+12:
4,1,+12
Total:17
Roll(2d6)+8:
5,3,+8
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
5,4,+8
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+8:
3,2,+8
Total:13

Roll(2d6)+8:
2,2,+8
Total:12




Attack 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rage(if possible, not added in attacks)-
Roll(1d20)+14:
2,+14
Total:16
Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2
Roll(2d6)+12:
6,5,+12
Total:23
Roll(2d6)+8:
6,1,+8
Total:15




Attack 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+14:
18,+14
Total:32
Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2
Roll(2d6)+12:
6,3,+12
Total:21
Roll(2d6)+8:
1,6,+8
Total:15




Attack 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+14:
5,+14
Total:19
Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3
Roll(2d6)+12:
4,5,+12
Total:21
Roll(2d6)+8:
5,3,+8
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
5,2,+8
Total:15





Attack 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+14:
8,+14
Total:22
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4
Roll(2d6)+12:
3,1,+12
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
5,3,+8
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,1,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
4,3,+8
Total:15


----------



## kluang (Aug 29, 2014)

Zozaria goes into his Niman form as he makes his way towards the new group. "Burn them, Fate's Jest!!!!"

Niman add shield bonus to attack roll

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+25:
18,+25
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+25:
9,+25
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+25:
9,+25
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+25:
14,+25
Total:39

Roll(1d20)+25:
6,+25
Total:31



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Roll(1d12)+15:
9,+15
Total:24

Roll(1d12)+15:
10,+15
Total:25

Roll(1d12)+15:
1,+15
Total:16

Roll(1d12)+15:
4,+15
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Assuming you explain what you know to Hector too.))
> 
> Hector examines the sword cautiously with a frown on his face.  "Abyssal steel and demonic forging.  And you say it is intelligent?  That certainly limits its history quite a bit.  Leave it here at the temple, I will get our historians to investigate it."  He doesn't say that it also would be safer here however the implication clearly hangs in the air.
> 
> ((I'll reply here and leave it up to you if you want to use the commune or not))



"Yes, thank you. I'll come back tomorrow, see if there's anything else I can help you with" Tassara says her goodbyes and starts to turn back to the base.


*Tass...

Yes, Max?

Uhm. There's trouble here.

....Of course.  Try to stay safe.*


She will contact Hayao to see if he's at the site and makes haste.* I'm at the city, it might be a while before I can get there.*


"Shit shit shit. Kathy, stay close!"  Max will cast Mage Armor on herself and stay on Total Defense = AC29


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2014)

Troyce sneaks out to see what's going on and is barely even surprised.

Stealth
1d20+23
20+23=43

Initiative
17+10=27

He approaches, close enough to see who's on which side but still staying hidden ((idk if there's any shadows at sunset around here but if there is he's sticking to them)).  He'll try throwing daggers at some of the troublemakers (well, the _other _troublemakers, the ones he isn't associating himself with) while remaining unseen.


*Spoiler*: _Dagger Attacks_ 



1d20+16

16+16=32
14+16=30
8+16=24





*Spoiler*: _Dagger Damage_ 



1d4+12(+4d6)

3+12(+6+6+3+4)=34

3+12(+2+3+6+2)=28

2+12(+4+5+5+2)=30



If the skirmish persists beyond dagger number 3, he'll switch to his accordion and make his presence known with a loud haunting refrain (hopefully it won't come to this)

Dirge of Doom (Keyboard)
1d20+15
19+15=34


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2014)

"..."



> HP:110/110
> Initiative: +26 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +118 = +5[Class] +10[Dex] +3[Res]
> ...



Hayao enters stance and rushes towards the figures inside the smoke as Ulysesn opens fire. He uses Elemental Fist on his wave strike attack.








Round 2 - 5




*EDIT: *Messed up some of the modifiers; all the attack rolls should be 1 higher, and the feint check should be two higher. AC should be +1 during the second round if the feint is successful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2014)

stats

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 7 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 9, *Init* +12, *HP* 145/145, *DR* Resist Fire: 9, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 26, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 31, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +11, *CMB* +25, *Base Attack Bonus* 13,   *Action Points* 0
> *Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1 + Gnome's crossbow sight (Infinite) * +36 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...








Unlosing Ranger said:


> Perception: 1d20+17
> 16+17 = 33
> 
> Ulysesn hears Nissa then goes into cover from a window inside to fire out from a window then casts Primal Instinct
> ...


((I forgot to add + 8 dmg to all the dmg rolls for round 1, was rushing it and am busy atm))
AoO range: 90' AoO attack: 1d20+36 AoO #: 12 AoO dmg:3d8+10
Ulysesn will focus on any spell casters he sees after firing( if any), especially those he sees casting spells and move on from each one each times he gets one in the negatives or dead, then move on to anyone ranged. He'll take any AoO that will present themselves
attack rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2
1d20+30 → [15,30] = (45)
1d20+30 → [6,30] = (36)
1d20+25 → [8,25] = (33)
1d20+20 → [18,20] = (38)
crit confirm
1d20+20
5+20 = 25




Round 3
1d20+30 → [13,30] = (43)
1d20+30 → [6,30] = (36)
1d20+25 → [18,25] = (43)
crit confirm
1d20+25
12+25 = 37

1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37)


Round 4
1d20+30 → [18,30] = (48)
crit confirm
1d20+30
20+30 = 50
For fun roll
1d20+30
1+30 = 31


1d20+30 → [19,30] = (49)
crit confirm
1d20+30
1+30 = 31

1d20+25 → [8,25] = (33)
1d20+20 → [16,20] = (36)


Round 5
1d20+30 → [13,30] = (43)
1d20+30 → [4,30] = (34)
1d20+25 → [9,25] = (34)
1d20+20 → [12,20] = (32)



dmg 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2
3d8+18 → [3,5,6,18] = (32)
3d8+18 → [6,5,8,18] = (37)

3d8+18 → [2,6,4,18] = (30)
3d8+18 → [7,5,7,18] = (37)

3d8+18 → [8,6,4,18] = (36)
3d8+18 → [3,3,3,18] = (27)

Crit x 2 dmg
3d8+18 → [7,6,4,18] = (35)
3d8+18 → [2,1,4,18] = (25)

Round 3
3d8+18 → [5,7,6,18] = (36)
3d8+18 → [2,4,6,18] = (30)

3d8+18 → [1,1,7,18] = (27)
3d8+18 → [5,3,4,18] = (30)

Crit x 2 dmg
3d8+18 → [6,1,8,18] = (33)
3d8+18 → [4,6,3,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [7,2,1,18] = (28)
3d8+18 → [1,6,4,18] = (29)

Round 4
Crit x2 then nat 20 confirm
3d8+18 → [2,3,2,18] = (25)
3d8+18 → [4,8,5,18] = (35)

Crit x 2
3d8+18 → [8,8,3,18] = (37)
3d8+18 → [5,6,2,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [5,3,6,18] = (32)
3d8+18 → [8,4,6,18] = (36)

3d8+18 → [4,4,3,18] = (29)
3d8+18 → [2,7,5,18] = (32)

Round 5
3d8+18 → [7,8,3,18] = (36)
3d8+18 → [4,2,7,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [5,4,1,18] = (28)
3d8+18 → [7,6,8,18] = (39)

3d8+18 → [4,4,7,18] = (33)
3d8+18 → [8,5,8,18] = (39)

3d8+18 → [3,4,5,18] = (30)
3d8+18 → [6,6,7,18] = (37)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2014)

((Sorry this is delayed.  Also sorry the DM's a dick  ))


*Spoiler*: _Wagon side of the fog, Nissa/Annie_ 




Nissa gives no hesitation in charging atop her mighty feline, she strikes one of the cloaked figures with her tiny skewer.  The effect is surprisingly brutal, the barb tears an artery releasing a spray of blood.

The cat is perhaps even more disturbing, it leaps and latches on, tiny claws finding perch in flesh easier than they would a tree, and the cat expertly maneuvers up and down the figure evading any attempts to find a grasp to dislodge the cat.  It takes only a moment before man falls, several deep claw wounds still trickling blood onto the floor.

Annie releases a mass of black tentacles over two of the assassins, trying to get the larger creature as well.  The larger creature doesn't react at all, if it's grappled it's impossible to tell but the smaller men are caught up in the tentacles.  One of them utters a single arcane word vanishing in a flash (dimension door) while the other struggles in vain.

The last rogue charges at Annie, his small sword landing a shallow wound on the trader (-8hp).

Nissa charges to the merchant's defense, Fluffykins leaping to allow her tiny lance to catch the man in the back, the barbed end piercing out of his chest from behind.

Annie summons a fireball to deal with the trapped rogue (no kill like overkill  ) who's left a charred corpse.  The fire disperses the mists, and oddly the large silhouette within.

All's quiet for now, after a few moments the smoke and mists fade, leaving no sign of any of the remaining enemies.





*Spoiler*: _Other side of the fog, other_ 




Ulysesn's arrows pass through the talking figure without meeting any resistance.  A dry chuckle replies, "well that was rude" before all 12 of the men vanish into little more than wisps of smoke.

The smoke and mists fade a moment later, leaving no sign of any remaining enemies, if any even still exist.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuki growls in frustration, stomping his hooves and storming around in a circle, "This really what's going to happen?  He's probably going to just follow us around and kill us all one by one." he huffs, "I'll go check on them." he trots over to check on Annie and Nissa, "You girls okay?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki growls in frustration, stomping his hooves and storming around in a circle, "This really what's going to happen?  He's probably going to just follow us around and kill us all one by one." he huffs, "I'll go check on them." he trots over to check on Annie and Nissa, "You girls okay?"



Nissa cleans her spear while Fluffykins primps his claws.  "I'm fine, what were those guys though?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

"No idea." he shakes his head, "It was just suddenly woosh, chaos." he chuckles, "What matters is that you three are alright though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

((Looks like I missed the chance to post)) 

Britta stands, hands on her hips looking out through the chaos that has just ended in the base camp. "La! If we're going to engage in this sort of thing I would at least like to know it's about to happen...and why..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

Duncan ambles over having taken a bath to get the gunk off his head. "What'd I miss?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan ambles over having taken a bath to get the gunk off his head. "What'd I miss?"



"Some gentlemen attacked and we don't know why. I was discussing things with Mistress Drell when it happened, but they seemed to want something that they weren't willing to tell us about," Britta says.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

"Attacked us? - that takes some balls. I mean, I don't mean te get big headed about it but we have a bit of a rep in this place. Who were they?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Attacked us? - that takes some balls. I mean, I don't mean te get big headed about it but we have a bit of a rep in this place. Who were they?"



"No idea, they attacked and were answered too quickly for anything to be discerned of it," Britta says. "There was something odd about the smoke at the last moment..." 

*Knowledge Arcana: *
1d20+13 → [7,13] = (20)

*Britta is trying to determine what happened to the figure in the smoke that vanished. *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Britta is trying to determine what happened to the figure in the smoke that vanished. *



There's no real way to say for sure, it was mostly obscured by the mist the whole time so Britta couldn't easily see what, if anything, it was doing (you couldn't really see it in the mist beyond saying that something was in there).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

*Britta strikes out into the middle of the the area where the battle took place and casts detect magic on the spot where she saw the thing in the smoke. She will concentrate for the full spell. *


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2014)

"So ... who wants some shaved ice?" Annie offers some to Nissa and Fluffykins and the rest while waiting for the others to do the examination.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

Yuki sighs, running his hand on the side of his head, muttering a quiet, “Better get this over with.” as he comes back from the area with Nissa and Annie.  He walks up behind Hayao, and puts his arms around the elf, speaking quietly as he does so, “Hey, Hayao.” he takes a shallow breath, speaking close to the samurai's ear, “I...hope you don't get mad at me...But I did something and now I have been turned into an Alseid, according to Nissa.  Not only that, but I am male now too.” His voice is shaky as he tightens his grip just slightly, “It's me, Yuki...I hope this doesn't change anything between us.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

Britta opens one eye breaking her concentration on the spell for a moment to peek over at Yuki as she or he approaches Hayao. She realizes what she's seeing, blinks back the disbelief and glances toward Yuki. "Someone recently tried to light us on fire and I'm trying to peel back the gentle fabric of the Weave to see if there's any chance of deciphering what we just bloody saw...could we try and make sure we're not going to get set ablaze in our sleep before moving on to personal matters?" she asks shaking her head. 

"It would be nice if you lot picked a gender and stuck with it..." 

Britta goes back to her *Detect Magic*.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 30, 2014)

Hayao seems offput by the disappearance of the figures so suddenly, turning slowly to 'Yuki' and looking her over. He sheaths his sword slowly, and stands up straighter. "...Yuki?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

Glancing at Britta for a split second, "You'll understand when you're older, child." He looks down at the elf, "Yeah, it's me." he lets off one of his lopsided 'Yuki' grins, letting his arms fall off Hayao, "What do you think...Aratoamin?" he states the last word very carefully.


----------



## kluang (Aug 30, 2014)

Zozaria's left eyebrow raise as the rogue dissapear. "Ok, what the hell just happen?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

"When...I'm...older?" Britta forces a short humorless laugh. "Lawks! I am bloody older than you!" she finishes her spell keeping the findings to herself and heads away from the camp. 

"Come along, Gwen," she calls to her maid. "We're staying in town tonight. I've business which needs to be attended to first thing in the morning."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 30, 2014)

"I think that by the very definition of the word, this changes things, Yuki. Is this...permanent? This is why the telepathy died?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

He loses his smile, possibly becoming nearly as emotionless as Hayao himself, "Mm..." he looks away and nods, "Yes, to both of the questions." he rubs a hand on the opposite arm.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 30, 2014)

"....why?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

His voice has a hint of tears in it, "It...It hurt Hayao.  I never felt like I was good enough...You saw what Ulysesn did to me...I got sick of it, I've lost to him four times.  That doesn't count the amount of times I've been beaten half to death outside of fighting the other members..." he continues looking at Hayao, setting a hand on his shoulder, "But that wasn't the main reason...the main reason was because of you.  I couldn't stand...couldn't stand seeing you hurt.  I wanted to become something that I could make sure I could protect you...for as long as you will live." he closes his eyes, "But...I might have just hurt you worse by doing this, and I'm sorry if I did."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta goes back to her *Detect Magic*.



Britta can find the dim aura of two conjuration spells and one illusion spell used in the area (in addition to the auras from the magic used and carried by the party).


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

Duncan scratches his head and walks to Britta. 

"So this was where the spell was cast eh?"

Spellcraft:
1d20+20
9+20 = 29

He also speaks to others around the area to discern what happened.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan scratches his head and walks to Britta.
> 
> "So this was where the spell was cast eh?"
> 
> ...



Duncan can find the same auras as Britta, dim auras of spells that were, but no longer, are in the area.  The fact that the aura's are still around suggests that they're 4th level spells or higher, beyond that he can only speculate as to what spells they were.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hm - seems like folk on about our level askin about us, their usin about the samr levels of spells that I can use Did they say who they were? Any sort of introduction?"

((Can we assume that someone tells Duncan everything that happened?))

"Eh....and I don't know who ye are but ye seem fairly talented with magic for someone yer age." Duncan says to Britta in admiration.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2014)

Knowledge local:
1d20+22
13+22 = 35

"They are called Dark Mists, some sort of mercenaries. And they usually ask for lots of money," Annie says and then goes to loot through the dead bodies.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

"Dark Mists....mercenaries? What? Like Assassins?" Duncan asks with a raised eyebrow to Annie.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2014)

"If you consider them attacking in groups like just now assassin then, yes," Annie replies.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

"Attack? I would have thought there would have been a couple of injuries if it was an attack. Or at least a few more dead bodies. We don't tend to leave people alive."


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2014)

"Well, there are at least a few of them that tried killing Mistress Nissa, myself and Mr Flufflykins. Burned one to death and Mistress Nissa poked the other through his heart," Annie points at the corpses.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2014)

Duncan inspects the body that Annie points to looking for any symbol, crest or anything out of the ordinary:

Perception
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> His voice has a hint of tears in it, "It...It hurt Hayao.  I never felt like I was good enough...You saw what Ulysesn did to me...I got sick of it, I've lost to him four times.  That doesn't count the amount of times I've been beaten half to death outside of fighting the other members..." he continues looking at Hayao, setting a hand on his shoulder, "But that wasn't the main reason...the main reason was because of you.  I couldn't stand...couldn't stand seeing you hurt.  I wanted to become something that I could make sure I could protect you...for as long as you will live." he closes his eyes, "But...I might have just hurt you worse by doing this, and I'm sorry if I did."



Hayao shakes off the hand on his shoulder as he takes a step away, bringing a shaky hand to his face as he slowly removes his spectacles, and closing his eyes as he draws in and releases a deep breath. He slowly begins to massage his temples, and when he speaks, it is devoid of anything that could even pass for emotion or a semblance thereof. "I..." A pause. "Your mentality...very, truly, is too alien from my own. I am a _vassal_. I do not require _protection_. And the only times I have, has been when your impulsive decisions have put me in that position. Whether with the orc archers or leaving us divided due to your taking on the werefox's blood, your decisions simply...no! I will not! I refuse, to put myself through this any longer! I..." The elf is shaking, a slow, gradual shiver. "This situation requires my attention," he says, and then moves off to discuss what just happened with Duncan, looking over the corpse he was examining as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

The monk's expression hardens, “Y'know what, you're right.  We do differ a lot, Hayao, like I don't hide behind an order, I'm willing to know that no matter how strong I am, I'll always need someone's help from time to time.  I may look different, but I'm the same Yuki that I was before.  What did you tell me yesterday before we sparred?  'Morality lies in the end result, combined with your methodology.' Whatever you want to do, fine.  I realize my actions have been very damaging, but Hayao...Would it kill you to show something more than anger and apathy, ya damned ice elf?  Think about everything you and I have gone through, good and bad.  I caught you in the arrows, sure, but what happened with the werefox blood wasn't something I consciously did.  Sure, I was bitten on my own accord, but what happened back at the orc city was different, I had no control over myself, I can't even remember what I did.” he takes a few strong breaths.

“Maybe I should just leave, spare you the pleasure of kicking me from the party for being harmful to the others.” he stomps his hooves on the ground, “I'm sorry I even put you through any of this.  Go ahead and keep that sword, hope it continues where I failed, Blizzard-Born.” with an emotionless face, he runs into the forest far enough not to be seen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Other side of the fog, other_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ulysesn hops out of the window and to the ground approaching the group
"An illusion? Strange, you'd think one of us would notice..."


Vergil said:


> "Hm - seems like folk on about our level askin about us, their usin about the samr levels of spells that I can use Did they say who they were? Any sort of introduction?"


"Perhaps higher Duncan."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2014)

Muk said:


> "They are called Dark Mists, some sort of mercenaries. And they usually ask for lots of money," Annie says and then goes to loot through the dead bodies.



The three figures all carried seemingly identical masterwork short swords, though unusually the swords lack any sort of smith's signature.

Two of the figures wear mithral chain shirts under their cloaks, blackwashed to help diminish the metal's gleam.  The last wore full chainmail also of mithral with similar efforts to conceal it.

They carry no money nor identifiable items though one of the figures does carry a slip of parchment with a exceptional quality sketch of Annie along with what would appear to be a copy of her planned delivery schedule for the past few days leading up to this major drop off.


----------



## kluang (Aug 31, 2014)

"So more people hunting us? That's not new. Can I have one mithril shirt?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2014)

"Well, seems like I was their target as well as the wagons full of materials," Annie looks at the parchment. "Oh ...... sniff .... sniff ..... that's scary," Annie hides inside her wagon.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 31, 2014)

Nissa frowns,  furrowing her tiny brow before speaking, "that's awful, who would want to hurt you Annie?"  She gestures sweeping with her lance as she speaks.  "You're safe here though, Fluffykins and I won't let anyone get you."


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2014)

"I have no idea," Annie replies. "Maybe you can make heads and tails with this drawing. I know noone who's capable of capturing my good side so well and know where I'd be at all times. It's like someone went through all my bookkeeping to know where I'd be fetching all the materials from. .... My bookkeeping, I better hurry back to my room and double check if nothing was stolen!" Annie says and makes haste back to the inn room she's rented out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

Muk said:


> "I have no idea," Annie replies. "Maybe you can make heads and tails with this drawing. I know noone who's capable of capturing my good side so well and know where I'd be at all times. It's like someone went through all my bookkeeping to know where I'd be fetching all the materials from. .... My bookkeeping, I better hurry back to my room and double check if nothing was stolen!" Annie says and makes haste back to the inn room she's rented out.



"She does know she's likely to get killed that way right?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 31, 2014)

Nissa perks up, "I'll provide an escort!  If they're after you they might be skulking about your room too."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nissa perks up, "I'll provide an escort!  If they're after you they might be skulking about your room too."



"Nissa she isn't our problem..."
Ulysesn sighs and shakes his head
"They are only our problem if they fight here."
Then he goes to sleep in the room Rin and Daisuke are in
"I figure we are going to have people taking watches after that little mishap."
He then goes to sleep


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nissa she isn't our problem..."
> Ulysesn sighs and shakes his head
> "They are only our problem if they fight here."
> Then he goes to sleep in the room Rin and Daisuke are in
> ...



"I wasn't your problem either, but you helped because it was the right thing to do."  She turns away to ride after Annie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I wasn't your problem either, but you helped because it was the right thing to do."  She turns away to ride after Annie.



Ulysesn closes his eyes and realizes something.
He's not tired in the least and he feels a slight weight in his chest,
"The right thing to do huh..."
Ulysesn jumps up to go right back out to chase after Nissa and Annie.
"Always have to do the right thing. Why me. *sighs* Wait up Nissa, Annie!"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'll go with you too! I'll tell Tassara to catch up with us that way" Max follows Ulysesns with Kathy and will tell Tassara where to find them. Hopefully they will meet mid way.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2014)

Seeing her friend Nissa and Mr Flufflykins follow Annie, Annie says, "thank you so much for coming along. I wouldn't know what to do, if those meanies were to return or surprise me at my inn."

She'll also thank Max and Ulysesn that they are coming along.


----------



## kluang (Sep 1, 2014)

Zozaria looks at them and sighs. "Yeah what the hell. Let's do this." and he follows Annie and the rest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2014)

((Out of idle curiosity, what is the group doing with the three corpses left over?))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Zozaria, Annie, Nissa, Tassara, Max_ 




The small group heads into town undisturbed.  The trip into town and to the inn where Annie is staying is uneventful.

The inn itself is a little quiet for being early evening but not so much so that it is arouses any suspicion.  Heading up to Annie's room, at a glance, everything seems undisturbed.

Fluffykins, however, lets out a slight hiss upon entering the room.  Nissa reacts in a flash throwing her hand in an arc at one corner of the room.  A sheet of glittering sparkles follows the gesture, painting that corner -- and four previously unseen figures  ((glitterdust)).

The figures also waste no time in moving.  One of the now glittering figures charges forward at Annie, striking with a pair of what appear to be invisible short swords, both strike driving at critical points (Annie: -31).  He remains "invisible" despite the attack.

One figure mumbles a few words and silently vanishes, taking his sparkles with him ((teleport)).

The other two figures are shielding their eyes, apparently blinded.  One drops a smokestick, filling the room with smoke and obscuring everything.  The last fumbles forward with another shortsword, holding it defensively in front of him apparently listening for any sign of trouble.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The figures also waste no time in moving.


ini:1d20+17
15+17 = 32
He casts arrowmind which takes up 1 swift action giving him the ability to AoO even more


> *you threaten all squares within your normal melee reach (5 feet if Small or Medium*, 10 feet if Large) with your bow, allowing you to make attacks of opportunity with arrows shot from the bow. In addition, you do not provoke attacks of opportunity when you shoot a bow while you are in another creature's threatened square.


 the spell lasts 4 minutes
AoO attack: 1d20+36 AoO #: 12 AoO dmg:3d8+10 x 2 (splitting)
Ulysesn stands right in the door exit making AoO's on anything that he can recognize as the enemy and only then. Full attacks on any enemy within 5 feet once they are within that range
"Please stay next to me until this fog goes away. A wind would do it."
If it's cleared Ulysesn will just make AoO based on movement on them along with full attacks instead.


full attacks
attack rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2
1d20+30 → [15,30] = (45)
1d20+30 → [6,30] = (36)
1d20+25 → [8,25] = (33)
1d20+20 → [18,20] = (38)
crit confirm
1d20+20
5+20 = 25




Round 3
1d20+30 → [13,30] = (43)
1d20+30 → [6,30] = (36)
1d20+25 → [18,25] = (43)
crit confirm
1d20+25
12+25 = 37

1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37)


Round 4
1d20+30 → [18,30] = (48)
crit confirm
1d20+30
20+30 = 50
For fun roll
1d20+30
1+30 = 31


1d20+30 → [19,30] = (49)
crit confirm
1d20+30
1+30 = 31

1d20+25 → [8,25] = (33)
1d20+20 → [16,20] = (36)


Round 5
1d20+30 → [13,30] = (43)
1d20+30 → [4,30] = (34)
1d20+25 → [9,25] = (34)
1d20+20 → [12,20] = (32)



dmg 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2
3d8+18 → [3,5,6,18] = (32)
3d8+18 → [6,5,8,18] = (37)

3d8+18 → [2,6,4,18] = (30)
3d8+18 → [7,5,7,18] = (37)

3d8+18 → [8,6,4,18] = (36)
3d8+18 → [3,3,3,18] = (27)

Crit x 2 dmg
3d8+18 → [7,6,4,18] = (35)
3d8+18 → [2,1,4,18] = (25)

Round 3
3d8+18 → [5,7,6,18] = (36)
3d8+18 → [2,4,6,18] = (30)

3d8+18 → [1,1,7,18] = (27)
3d8+18 → [5,3,4,18] = (30)

Crit x 2 dmg
3d8+18 → [6,1,8,18] = (33)
3d8+18 → [4,6,3,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [7,2,1,18] = (28)
3d8+18 → [1,6,4,18] = (29)

Round 4
Crit x2 then nat 20 confirm
3d8+18 → [2,3,2,18] = (25)
3d8+18 → [4,8,5,18] = (35)

Crit x 2
3d8+18 → [8,8,3,18] = (37)
3d8+18 → [5,6,2,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [5,3,6,18] = (32)
3d8+18 → [8,4,6,18] = (36)

3d8+18 → [4,4,3,18] = (29)
3d8+18 → [2,7,5,18] = (32)

Round 5
3d8+18 → [7,8,3,18] = (36)
3d8+18 → [4,2,7,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [5,4,1,18] = (28)
3d8+18 → [7,6,8,18] = (39)

3d8+18 → [4,4,7,18] = (33)
3d8+18 → [8,5,8,18] = (39)

3d8+18 → [3,4,5,18] = (30)
3d8+18 → [6,6,7,18] = (37)


----------



## Vergil (Sep 1, 2014)

"So, we just went ahead and killed these mercenaries....for what reason exactly?" Duncan asks

"I mean yeah they kill for money - but then so do we. What was the point in pissing off an entire guild?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2014)

*((Britta is back in the Inn, does she hear the commotion?)) *


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2014)

"Ouch ..." Annie screams at the sneak attack bleeding badly from the new wound. (~38/84 hp)

She'll send black tentacles at the invisible foes.
Initiative:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

Grapple:
CMB: +13
CMD:   23


*Spoiler*: _cmb_ 




1d20+13
19+13 = 32

1d20+13
18+13 = 31




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d6+4
4+4 = 8

1d6+4
5+4 = 9





Afterwards she'll cast see invisible on Ulysesn, followed by stone skin and blur on herself.


----------



## kluang (Sep 2, 2014)

Zozaria draws his blade and moves forward. " Can anyone clear this smoke or make me sees invisibility?" He grips his blade harder and whisper to it. "Burn my enemies with the flame of fate."

Niman add shield bonus to attack roll

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+25:
18,+25
Total:43

Roll(1d20)+25:
9,+25
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+25:
9,+25
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+25:
14,+25
Total:39

Roll(1d20)+25:
6,+25
Total:31



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Roll(1d12)+15:
9,+15
Total:24

Roll(1d12)+15:
10,+15
Total:25

Roll(1d12)+15:
1,+15
Total:16

Roll(1d12)+15:
4,+15
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2014)

(( .... uhm... how big is the room exactly?? Annie just casted black tentacles inside... Is there even room to maneuver?? I was thinking on casting Hold Person on the guy left with the sword...))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *((Britta is back in the Inn, does she hear the commotion?)) *


Sure, why not.




soulnova said:


> (( .... uhm... how big is the room exactly??  Annie just casted black tentacles inside... Is there even room to  maneuver?? I was thinking on casting Hold Person on the guy left with  the sword...))



It's a standard Inn room so it's already crowded.  The black tentacles will certainly fill the room (and really it should probably spill out into the hallway a ways encompassing the entire party )


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2014)

((    ))
"Annie! WAIT-!"  Tassara will step back as Annie casts the spell. "It will affect the entire place!"

Max and Tassara will stay away from the tentacles. Tassara will attempt to provide Annie with spontaneus healing, if she's in reach...

Spontaneus Healing lvl4 4d8+8=29

Otherwise, she casts Spiritual Weapon by the man with the sword.
Spiritual weapon Attack
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d8+2;1d8+2 → [13,19] = (32)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d8+2;1d8+2 → [12,14] = (26)
Damage
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d8+2;1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d8+2;1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2014)

Britta sits on the edge of her bed with a book propped up in her lap as the noise down the hall grows steadily louder. It sounds almost like...

She shakes her head and goes back to her reading, Gwen is sleep on the bed opposite hers, Gwen seems to be able to sleep through anything.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Annie, Nissa, Ulysesn, Zozaria, Tassara, Max_ 




Ulysesn unloads on the nearest rogue, the smoke makes him hard to see however and he gets off with only a few wounds.

Nissa calls out, "Annie!" and raises her lance, the wooden shaft of the spear glows brightly and five globes of force fly out from it into the chest of the man in melee with the merchant ((Battering Blast)).  The man flies backward across the room and is driven into the wall hard enough to crack it before he slumps to the ground.

Annie summons black tentacles into the room, she can't see what effect it is having within the smoke it seems to be less effective outside, the entire party manages to evade the tentacles save Max (-6hp).

Zozaria moves deeper into the room ignoring the tentacles attempts to dissuade him and finds the pair of blind rogues caught up in them.  Two quick slices makes quick work of one of them.

Tassara heals Annie (Annie +29) while Ulysesn moves into the smoke to look for another target ((Because, why wouldn't he  )), oddly the man that was thrown across the room is now missing.

Zozaria finishes off the second last remaining rogue with two more quick cuts and Annie (I'll assume) dismisses the tentacles before they can do more harm.

When the smoke clears there are the two bodies but no sign of the third man save for the cracks in the wall of the room.


----------



## kluang (Sep 3, 2014)

"Where the third one go?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2014)

(67/84 hp)

"No idea, but ohh look at this room ... sniff ... it's a giant mess ...." Annie deplores her newly rented room. "Let me check my stuff!"

Annie will go search her belongings if something was stolen or if something is missing. After that she'll loot the dead bodies.

Perception:
1d20+12
8+12 = 20


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 3, 2014)

Muk said:


> (67/84 hp)
> 
> "No idea, but ohh look at this room ... sniff ... it's a giant mess ...." Annie deplores her newly rented room. "Let me check my stuff!"
> 
> ...



Nothing is missing that she can tell.  The black tentacles have messed things up enough that it's impossible to tell if they have been disturbed before the party arrived.

The two men are dressed identically to the ones before, with masterwork short swords and black washed mithral chain shirts.

While they search a very nervous looking innkeeper approaches, "what in the gods names is going on here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Where the third one go?"



"Lets see if we can find out."
Ulysesn looks around the entire room, cracks, ceiling and all, he also checks himself and the other party members.
Perception: 1d20+22
7+22 = 29
Tracking:
1d20+14
14+16 = 30


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2014)

"Someone tried to kill one of your patrons. I don't think anyone came by asking for the key to the room, did they?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yes, four people were inside my room waiting to ambush me!" Annie pouts. "Not very nice or safe in here if they manage to enter my room unnoticed and without permission."


----------



## kluang (Sep 3, 2014)

"They seem to be organized and well train. Whoever sent them, have one hell of a grudge because usually these kind of people doesn't come cheap."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Lets see if we can find out."
> Ulysesn looks around the entire room, cracks, ceiling and all, he also checks himself and the other party members.


There's no sign of the third man, it's as if he vanished into thin air.  Everyone is who they appear to be as best you can tell.



soulnova said:


> "Someone tried to kill one of your patrons. I don't think anyone came by asking for the key to the room, did they?"





Muk said:


> "Yes, four people were inside my room waiting to  ambush me!" Annie pouts. "Not very nice or safe in here if they manage  to enter my room unnoticed and without permission."



"Give away the key?  Of course not, my patron's privacy is paramount!"


*Spoiler*: _Sense Motive, DC 15_ 




The man would probably fold like wet cardboard if threatened, but he seems honest that he didn't in this case.




"Attacks?"  He looks past at the blood and death, "murders?  In my inn?  By the Valiant!"  His eyes turn wide and he runs away screaming for guards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's no sign of the third man, it's as if he vanished into thin air.  Everyone is who they appear to be as best you can tell.



"Just a moment everyone, he either teleported or... an illusion spell again?"
Ulysesn shoots a full round of bolts where the man was


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2014)

Britta steps out into the hallway to see Ulysesn firing bolts into the the emptiness.  

"So you've finally gone fully insane I see.  I guess it's to be expected.  I take it the noise and apparent property damage was you lot? " 

 She poises her hands on her hips. "This is a thing with you,  isn't it? Can't stand to see a structure standing around in good condition and what not."


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2014)

sense motive:
1d20+12
19+12 = 31

"Hey, don't run away, you gotta clean up my room!!!!" Annie cries after the innkeeper. 

"My room!!!!" Annie screams as Ulysesn shoots more bolts into it. "Now you made an even bigger mess! You better be ready to pay up for the clean up if they charge me extra for those bolts." She is not pleased with the extra bolts being fired.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Muk said:


> sense motive:
> 1d20+12
> 19+12 = 31
> 
> ...



"What bolts?"
The bolts vanish after have been fired,


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2014)

Perception 1d20+21=31

Tassara will check the bodies for clues.


----------



## kluang (Sep 4, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta steps out into the hallway to see Ulysesn firing bolts into the the emptiness.
> 
> "So you've finally gone fully insane I see.  I guess it's to be expected.  I take it the noise and apparent property damage was you lot? "
> 
> She poises her hands on her hips. "This is a thing with you,  isn't it? Can't stand to see a structure standing around in good condition and what not."



"Stopping and killing assassins. Next time look, ask and assess the situation before giving your opinion, child."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Perception 1d20+21=31
> 
> Tassara will check the bodies for clues.



The appear to have been brutally killed by violent means recently! 

Other than that there's not really anything interesting.  They're both humans, fit but not exceptional.  They don't look like anyone that you'd look twice at if you saw them in the street (well, you would _now_ but before they tried to kill you and got all dead).

They don't have any tattoos or other unusual features.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

"You'd think some assassins would know better than to attack near a group of well known people. Seems rather amateurish to me, but it looks like we'll need security if they press us."
Ulysesn looks at Annie
"Why are they after you? I don't think you'd be considered all that important dead. Got any siblings?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2014)

"No, no siblings, not around here at least. I'd call them family back home, but we were just a bunch of street kids back then. But none of them are famous enough to get me tagged," Annie replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Muk said:


> "No, no siblings, not around here at least. I'd call them family back home, but we were just a bunch of street kids back then. But none of them are famous enough to get me tagged," Annie replies.


""Any dealing then, someone who might want you dead?"
Ulysesn chuckles
"Sell your soul to any demons lately?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2014)

"Not demons, demons don't follow legal binding deals," Annie replies. "And no besides bringing you a few wagons full of materials, I haven't done any big deals recently. So maybe they just wanted to get me so they can get to you? What's your big deal anyways? I mean, I heard ya big heroes for kill a few orcs and so, but that won't piss off anyone to hire killers to kill a merchant delivering goods, now would it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Not demons, demons don't follow legal binding deals," Annie replies. "And no besides bringing you a few wagons full of materials, I haven't done any big deals recently. So maybe they just wanted to get me so they can get to you? What's your big deal anyways? I mean, I heard ya big heroes for kill a few orcs and so, but that won't piss off anyone to hire killers to kill a merchant delivering goods, now would it?"



"Dunno if that was the case they probably had a deal to sabotage the town and loot it with the orcs maybe? Or maybe you're lying about something and don't know it? Memory erasing isn't out of the question. "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Stopping and killing assassins. Next time look, ask and assess the situation before giving your opinion, child."



"You really don't understand who you're talking to.  Let me explain something,  you all don't think before you do things.  That's why there's a centaur-deer thing in the woods right now. And look at what,  you ponce.  There's nothing there but this lunatic firing his bow into an empty room.  There's nothing to look at. " Britta says clearly angry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You really don't understand who you're talking to.  Let me explain something,  you all don't think before you do things.  That's why there's a centaur-deer thing in the woods right now. And look at what,  you ponce.  There's nothing there but this lunatic firing his bow into an empty room.  There's nothing to look at. " Britta says clearly angry.



"The illusion of nothing is perhaps the most dangerous thing of all my deer."
Ulysesn makes a horrible deer related pun
"Why, it's how one kills young Bucks and young Doe-eyed girls that decide to go to their room in the inn."
And another
"But yes, there appears to be nothing here. Speaking of suspicious things..." Ulysesn moves towards britta
"I noticed a few odd things here and there with you. Quite a few in fact. What's your deal?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The illusion of nothing is perhaps the most dangerous thing of all my deer."
> Ulysesn makes a horrible deer related pun
> "Why, it's how one kills young Bucks and young Doe-eyed girls that decide to go to their room in the inn."
> And another
> ...



"La! How dare you accuse me of anything when you lot seem pretty determined to destroy any structure that I set foot in. There's no deal with me, there's nothing going on. I was trying to read and Gwen was sleep when I heard what I should have known was the sounds of trouble," Britta waves as she strikes off toward her room. 

"They already said they didn't want me," she adds. "Plus I've got business which needs attending in the morning."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "La! How dare you accuse me of anything when you lot seem pretty determined to destroy any structure that I set foot in. There's no deal with me, there's nothing going on. I was trying to read and Gwen was sleep when I heard what I should have known was the sounds of trouble," Britta waves as she strikes off toward her room.
> 
> "They already said they didn't want me," she adds. "Plus I've got business which needs attending in the morning."



"Hope we don't destroy the structure  of wherever your business is. Honestly it's likely. Tata little lady, try not to get stuck in any walls."


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2014)

"You are just being a big meanie, aren't ya!" Annie calls Ulysesn's behavior out. "I don't get your deal, yeah ya lost someone, but don't take it out on us girls. That's not how you treat other people."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2014)

Muk said:


> "You are just being a big meanie, aren't ya!" Annie calls Ulysesn's behavior out. "I don't get your deal, yeah ya lost someone, but don't take it out on us girls. That's not how you treat other people."


Ulysesn points at the dead assassins.
"That also isn't how you treat other people either. Are you really going to lecture me?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2014)

"Telling you to stop being mean is my very right to do so," Annie replies. "And getting assassinated isn't nice either!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Telling you to stop being mean is my very right to do so," Annie replies. "And getting assassinated isn't nice either!"


Ulysesn looks down
"Nissa remember when you and your friends were captured in that town and I helped save them? It might not happen this time unless your friend actually stops acting naive. She's in real danger and she isn't taking it seriously. More likely to get her killed than anything.I don't much feel like playing the hero anymore, if the option to give her away so none of my friends and yourself won't get hurt. I would take it Nissa."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2014)

After checking the bodies Tassara moves back with Annie. "When they attacked you... one of them seemed to say something to you and said something. Could you make out what it was?"  Tassara asks the woman.


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2014)

"Nope, I didn't hear anything. I was rather shocked that I got stabbed," Annie still is hurting from the stab wound. "If you don't want to play hero, then why did you follow Mistress Nissa," Annie seems irritated with Ulysesn's attitude.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 5, 2014)

Duncan has no idea what happened so will spend the day Herbalisming:

Roll(1d20)+20:
15,+20
Total:35


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2014)

"There are more important things to be worried about rather than Ulysesn's manners" she says in a polite, yet serious tone. If the guards come by, Tassara will explain that a bunch of assassins tried to kill Annie, not once, but twice.

Diplomacy 1d20+25=28

"She's in grave danger. I fear they will try to attack her again, perhaps she can be left under our protection for the time beign. If it was possible, I would like to use a Speak with Dead spell tomorrow on one of the bodies, I have none prepared for the day... that way we could get some answers about the reasons why they want to get rid of her."


"Maybe we should go to the city watch and file a complaint about this incident?"  Max looks back at Annie and Tassara. "This happened in the city grounds after all"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks down
> "Nissa remember when you and your friends were captured in that town and I helped save them? It might not happen this time unless your friend actually stops acting naive. She's in real danger and she isn't taking it seriously. More likely to get her killed than anything.I don't much feel like playing the hero anymore, if the option to give her away so none of my friends and yourself won't get hurt. I would take it Nissa."



Nissa looks at the ranger, obviously hurt.  "It's a knight's job to place herself in danger in order to protect others.  If you sacrificed someone else just to keep me safe how would I ever sleep at night?"

She turns to Annie, "at the same time I don't think it's safe for you to be alone.  I think it would be safer if we were all together but I don't speak for the others.  If you want to stay with me I have plenty of room and it's hard to sneak up on Fluffykins."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa looks at the ranger, obviously hurt.  "It's a knight's job to place herself in danger in order to protect others.  If you sacrificed someone else just to keep me safe how would I ever sleep at night?"
> 
> She turns to Annie, "at the same time I don't think it's safe for you to be alone.  I think it would be safer if we were all together but I don't speak for the others.  If you want to stay with me I have plenty of room and it's hard to sneak up on Fluffykins."



"I'm sorry Nissa, but assassins are a different matter. Who know when some poisoned food will turn up? Or some kind of trap. Honor doesn't work with them. Do you think you can look after every single thing Annie does, day and night along with everyone else just because we are protecting her? She had to do something to get a mark on her. If she doesn't tell us what it is, I'll never get my protection for her. But I guess I have no choice to help until you give up Nissa..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2014)

((Lets see if we can't get things moving again shall we?))

While they're discussing the incident and determining what exactly to do about it, a group of guards arrive to address the scene.  Things are tense at first while they come upon what might be described as the grisly murders of a pair of nearly-naked men ( ).

However between Tassara's diplomatic skills and the party's generally positive reputation in this city their story is believed.  The head guard ultimately has the bodies taken; to see if they can be identified and then to have them laid to rest.  They do advise the party to keep themselves available in case things come up.

By the time it's finished things are getting late so it's just a question of where they go from here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> By the time it's finished things are getting late so it's just a question of where they go from here.



"I think we'll be needing to buy a lot of flour for invisible enemies."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I think we'll be needing to buy a lot of flour for invisible enemies."


((Yes, let's just hit up the 24 hour flour store)).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Yes, let's just hit up the 24 hour flour store)).



((Sure there is a wolmurt here somewhere...))


----------



## kluang (Sep 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I think we'll be needing to buy a lot of flour for invisible enemies."



"Can't we just cast True Seeing or something?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2014)

Tassara nods to the guards and tells them the party will most likely stay back at the base. They shouldn't leave in about 2 weeks, anyway. She promises to come by in the morning to check on the bodies too. 

"Annie, you should come with us for the time being... Until we learn something more about this" If no one else complains, she will head back with Max, Kathy and Annie to the base. "I guess we can make room for you around here. We have most of the building done... Just bring a cot."



Once back, Tassara will attempt to enter her Dream State again and try to contact Malcabeth that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Can't we just cast True Seeing or something?"



"Considering how long it lasts likely not. Flour is cheaper and more permanent. Plus they can teleport in and probably walk through walls. Need a bit more then that. Need some kind of magic ward or something."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2014)

** * * Read this * * *
*
In the interest of getting the party moving around and not roleplaying out every minute of wandering around town I'd like to fast forward through the end of the week.

Please (re)post a brief summery of what you'd like to focus on for the next few days, PM as needed.  I'll update everyone at once and we can decide about moving on from there.

** * * Read this * * *
*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 8, 2014)

Hayao devotes roughly half of his waking hours to further training his breath ability, as much time as is needed continuing to send letters and organizing any of the people he begins to draw to his banner. He also tries to cash in on any deals he made (?) during the gala event while smoozing with the uppercrust of the city.

He'll immediately begin organizing any returning Ordermen into patrols to gain coin through security measures about the city and forge some contracts with any nobles he's worked with to that end, so that they have a stable means of making money while there. He asks all of them for a general idea of how the Toyatomi clan is doing and any specific details they might be able to offer, and also if any have seen the young master.

That's basically it! Also find time once or twice to send Malcabeth a message with Dream, per Tassara's form.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2014)

Britta goes back to the Cleric that next morning to get a solution to her "problem". She leaves Gwen in her stead back at the Inn in case the Innkeeper needs anything.

((Britta isn't sure what the payment for this will be))

After this Britta will spend the rest of her week in the town getting the Brothel ready to be run in her stead and seeing to the instruction of all the workers. The pay for the prostitutes and guards will be increased and anything especially illicit, like sex with minors, will end promptly.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2014)

The next day if she's allowed Tassara will attempt to Speak with Death on the corpses. She tells Hayao her results with the Dream State from Malcabeth. 

Weekly activities
Daily Orc-Care.
Keeps an eye on Britta and Annie.
Goes to meet the clerics and starts recruiting her followers, not under a religious banner, but as a "charitable society". She explains the clerics they are not to attempt convertion efforts to avoid any kind of trouble with The Valiant church. She devides work as previously stated on OOC so the group can self-sustain. She will meet a band of Bards that will help her out in fabulous ways with the PR of the party. 


Max will assist Tassara with the Orcs until the other clerics arrive. 
She has plenty of more work hours than Tassara and will focus on investigate whatever she can on The Black Wind.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Yuki will-
Help with the rest of the building
Attempt to regain trust from the other party members(Especially Rin and Hayao)
Spar with other party members, at the least Nissa and Ironwall
Drink some worries away
Do research on Alseid
Ask around about any halfway friendly Centaur sightings


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2014)

Ulysesn trains to be able to make called shots with the splitting enhancement and help Nissa and Fluffykins with their guard job since he only need 2 hours of sleep to get 8 hours of rest and doesn't have to eat, he makes sure everyone is alert and awake along with knowing he's going asleep before doing so along with always having Primal instinct cast since it's a 24 hour spell.( +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks.)
 He'll always have *mental Alarm* up anytime he goes to sleep.

Spells will be prepared accordingly each day.
level 1
Alarm
Hawkeye
arrowmind
Level 2
Listening Lorecall
Primal instinct

Ion stone has  (gravitybow,entangle,arrowmind)


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2014)

Annie will try and find other good jobs to do while the rest of the party is busy building the house. She'll also start her own investigation on why someone would want her dead.

Knowledge Local:
1d20+22
15+22 = 37

Profession Trader:
1d20+12
19+12 = 31

Perception:
1d20+12
2+12 = 14


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2014)

Drell will work on completing the portal to the wizard's laboratory, and when not working will be meditating quietly in her room, trying to bring the innate magical ability of her Lampad form to the surface (the Druid spells)


----------



## kluang (Sep 9, 2014)

Zozaria will

train

spar with yuki and the others. he really wants a fight with hayao to see who is the better swordsman

patrolling


----------



## Kuno (Sep 9, 2014)

Over the next week, Kaylee will continue to work with the owlbear pups.  She will also make sure her cottage is nice and cozy.  Stock the greenhouse with what is available at the moment and make sure the animals are cozy in the barn.  She will also make better friends with Lion and see how much she can get Zombie Yuki to do.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2014)

Once his whip is completed, Troyce will find Tass and propose the plan about going to his hometown. 

For the other days, he will try and make some extra money with his dancing skills. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Perform (Dance)
1d20+17
5+17=22




Also, he tries to create a disguise for his homecoming trip (specifics available on request)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Disguise
1d20+17
4+17=21


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2014)

(( Has Hayao told Tass about the Wizard's Tower from Drell? She wanted to help out Troyce mother as soon as she's free from "Orc Duty".  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2014)

*Five days pass

*It's now December 7th, throughout the week snows come and go with increasing frequency and the ground is now coated with a layer of snow.  It's cold out, but not unusually so for the season.

The two finished structures of the base are pretty well put together and comfortable enough to live in.  The animals presumably are moved into the tents, they're probably more comfortable than humans would be but proper housing for them would be good.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Working with the splitting arrows doesn't yield you much in the way of results during the few days of work.  With the arrows splitting in mid air it takes talent to get them to hit the same creature, let alone try to individually guide the arrows.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




You're unable to find Malcabeth's dreams in your attempt(s).  Either he's not sleeping, not dreaming, not on the same plane, or shields his dreams.

Speak-with-dead Questions:
_What did Annie do to be targeted by your group?_  We were hired to deal with her.
_Who hired the hit?_  We don't know.
_Where is your base?_  We don't visit a base, if one even exists.

The orcs seem pretty hopeless as things are now.  As long as food is provided they can survive well enough on their own devices and tend to their children (albeit in a rather brutal manner) but they seem to have no drive whatsoever.  As you get more hands around the base it becomes easier to manage them but they clearly have no chance of integrating into society as it is.

By the end of the week your followers have arrived or are recruited and are now available.

Max doesn't find much on the Black Wind.  Nothing by that name and no historical undead attack fits a 'wind' motif at all.  There are some disturbing rumors of villages and farms going quiet in the Northwest of Dnalgne that are attributed to the wilds but with everything going on in Dnalgne at the moment it's not a priority to confirm them as more than just rumor.





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Drell is able to complete the portal with work.

Meditation allows her to clearly feel the pool of energy within her, it's not unlike the energy he focuses for her own magic.  It seems to be missing something though.  She can speculate that in a similar manner to a druid most Lampads form a divine connection to nature while growing up.

She would need that, or something similar, in order to tap into the magic.  Tassara or Kaylee could probably assist if she wanted.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




((You guys still need to build the greenhouse/cottage))

Training with the pups is going along well, it will probably be another week or two before they're fully reared, though it will be months before they're grown enough to be of much use.

((I'll leave the stuff with Lion in your hands, you've obviously got ample time to spend with her however you want.))

Zombie Yuki is considerably stronger and more agile than a typical zombie, given the source.  But all-in-all it's more or less a typical zombie, able to follow only the simplest commands.  Kaylee will need to grow in power to upgrade the zombie.





*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




((I'll leave it up to you to work with whomever you want to spar with, you can do it in flashback during this time if you'd like))





*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




Troyce is able to finish his new shiny whip with only the one setback.  He also has ample time to plan and set his disguise, he just needs transport.





*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Letters trickle out and, after a few days, followers start to trickle in.  By the end of the week likely everyone that's going to arrive has arrived.

From what they can tell him the Toyatomi clan is subsisting as they are but most of their resources are tied internally, granted that's true of most of the houses in the current political climate in Dnalgne.

The patrols are well received by the city, the rapid growth of the city has left them sorely overstretched.  Hayao can leverage his reputation and the previous contact with the upper crust into an arrangement, his followers will assist with patrols and with providing training to the guard in exchange for enough funding to keep his followers housed and cared for within the city.

Hayao doesn't gain any new insights on his breath ability (the dice giveth and the dice taketh away).

Re-establishing a semblance of the Order gives you a sense of drive and energy.  The world needs this right now, more than you might know.  Hayao +2 Con, +2 Chr.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




((As with Zozaria feel free to do sparing in flashback.))

Yuki can read up on Alseid and can generally be familiar with the race.

There haven't been any centaur sightings near the city that she can hear about.





*Spoiler*: _Britta_ 




Going back to the cleric she finds him ready bright and early, clearly eager to get started.  He wastes little time in starting.

He begins with a deep hymnal chant in elven, calling out to his dark god to withdraw his hand and grant you blessing.  As the chant reaches it's peak everything changes.  The light of dawn seems more colorful, the mix of shadows, the smells and sounds.  Energy surges within you, while at the same time your blood burns painfully, like acid flowing through your veins.

Through the haze of everything you barely notice the cleric start his second chant, as soon as he does pain rips through you, it pulls from deep within your chest as if trying to rip your life itself from you.

You can't tell exactly how long it lasts but it does end.  You feel stronger but a little awkward, though most of the latter will pass in time.

((I'll let you introduce , but +2 Str, -2 Dex for the change))

At the Brothel you identify one of the older girls that already had been somewhat under the previous Matron's wing, she should be able to keep things running while you're gone.





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




There's no general bounty on Annie (good news, I guess?), whomever hired them or whatever reason they're after her must be more personal.  She does find rumor of a handful of missing people from the warehouse district matching the description of those that attacked her, that might be a place to start to look for more (or a great way to get ambushed).

As far as work, there's always trade along the routes through Naisrep and Southern Dnalgne.  She does hear about two interesting possibilities though:

A man is looking for a discrete trading partner to transport some potentially hazardous cargo to an academy in Dnalgne.  The details are vague, the man himself is in a village nearby if you want to learn more.

A tavernkeeper is looking to buy what sounds like a typical order from a local brewery but the potential profit is thousands of gold more than what Annie would expect for such a job.  It'd be maybe two days each way to get to the brewery and back.





*Spoiler*: _Nissa_ 




Nissa largely spends her time keeping an eye on Annie, though no more attacks are detected.





*Spoiler*: _Ironwall_ 




Ironwall sets up a crafting station outdoors and continues his work, apparently oblivious to the weather.




((Yes, I know that there's some PMs I need to reply to yet, I'll probably wait until morning though.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2014)

Ulysesn prepares his spells and casts Primal instinct on himself while with Nissa
( +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks, 24 hours)
Then speaks to her.
"Nissa, I need a favor. I'll need your help in battle in my quest to help revive Makenna. I'm not just asking this as a friend. I'll fund a way for you to be able to fly like a pixie once I obtain the proper funds."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn prepares his spells and casts Primal instinct on himself while with Nissa
> ( +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks, 24 hours)
> Then speaks to her.
> "Nissa, I need a favor. I'll need your help in battle in my quest to help revive Makenna. I'm not just asking this as a friend. I'll fund a way for you to be able to fly like a pixie once I obtain the proper funds."



Nissa looks up at the half-elf with a slight furrow on her brow but smiles before she speaks, "you know I'll help you guys with anything, I owe you my life and the lives of my fellows.  But I'm not sure how I can help there, my magic isn't strong enough to raise the dead, maybe someone in town?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa looks up at the half-elf with a slight furrow on her brow but smiles before she speaks, "you know I'll help you guys with anything, I owe you my life and the lives of my fellows.  But I'm not sure how I can help there, my magic isn't strong enough to raise the dead, maybe someone in town?"



"There is no one, someone who will and can is likely in a land you haven't ever seen. But I need to convince everyone first, likely help them with their problems despite the help I've given without asking anything... I know I'm a handful, but a little thanks would be nice here and there. *sigh* Then we can go!
I'm sure it'd make you a unmatched knight anywhere with the experience. Then all the tales you'll have to tell the other pixies and fey."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2014)

Max shares what rumors she learned with Tassara, who in turn informs Hector. 

Assuming a part of the recruited clerics/adepts know orc, Tassara is going to ask them focus on giving the orcs a drive... a goal, specially for the children.  The clerics will provide colored chalk for them to play.... as well as teach them songs in common so they start learning the language. The clerics will praise creativity, teamwork and empathy and encourage good behavior.  They will ask them about their dreams and what would they wish to became truth, etc (standard Coddler teachings) so they can start working on motivation and aspirations. 




Meanwhile, Tassara will approach *Troyce* about visiting her mother. She will also ask Hayao if its possible to Teleport them towards her city or a city with a Gate so they can get there quickly. They shouldn't take long.  


Max setups a tent around Ironwall. "I guess the weather doesn't affect you, but... I hate seeing you out here like this. Does your... productivity improves with this cover?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Britta's skin prickles with a numbing cold as she pulls herself to her feet. "Well, Cleric. That was--unexpectedly quick--" she pauses not recognizing the sound of her own voice. "I think." 

She lets the memory of the sound echo through her head as she runs her hands down the length of her body. There's more of her. Her hands feel like she's wearing gloves made of someone else's hands. The fingers are far longer and paler than hers were. 

Her body has burst the clothing she was wearing and she can see the tops of her breasts through the split dress and her legs extending out far too far below. "This will definitely do." 

She wraps herself in a thick blanket from her backpack and before leaving asks the Cleric. "I'm certain you have a pint or two I can borrow--a woman could use a drink after something like that." 

*She tells the Cleric that if he have any carnal services he need catered to that he's welcome at the brothel free of charge. All she asks is that he doesn't harm the women, unless they're okay with it. *

Britta leaves and she spends the rest of that first day trying her body out, testing it's speed and agility...and shopping for new clothes. 

-300 GP. 

*At the end of the week*

A woman who looks to be in her late twenties saunters into the base, her hair is dark red-orange and shows years of unhampered growth as it trails down in spring like curls to just below her waist. She wears a purple gown with a slit cut up the bottom of the dress and behind her is Gwen bundled up in winter jackets for warmth. 

She greets whoever she finds outside. "Well it would seem as if your chance to refer to me and treat me as a child has ended. I hope you got your fill," she says.


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2014)

Annie will arrange a trip to the brewery and have her employees do the actually delivery. She still doesn't feel comfortable to leave the base alone, since the assault on her very life. She does make as much preparation as possible for her employees to come back unharmed and hires a few extra guards with the extra gold that is being paid.

She'll only accept this job if paid upfront in full.


----------



## kluang (Sep 11, 2014)

Zozaria approach Hayao asking for a duel. Also against Daisuke if he's up to it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 11, 2014)

((Hayao will do this if it's just some random action during the flashback. Daisuke refuses for obvious reasons.))

"...as you wish." He slowly stands and falls into his *stance*. "I, Hayao Blizzard-born, hereby accept your *Challenge*."

----------------

He agrees to Tassara's request, but warns that he can only teleport a certain amount of people at one time. He'd only be able to take Rin, himself, Troyce, and Tassara, if that's what she wanted. ((How far would he need to port, at the least?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "There is no one, someone who will and can is likely in a land you haven't ever seen. But I need to convince everyone first, likely help them with their problems despite the help I've given without asking anything... I know I'm a handful, but a little thanks would be nice here and there. *sigh* Then we can go!
> I'm sure it'd make you a unmatched knight anywhere with the experience. Then all the tales you'll have to tell the other pixies and fey."



While waiting for an answer from Nissa Ulysesn turns around to Britta.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta's skin prickles with a numbing cold as she pulls herself to her feet. "Well, Cleric. That was--unexpectedly quick--" she pauses not recognizing the sound of her own voice. "I think."
> 
> She lets the memory of the sound echo through her head as she runs her hands down the length of her body. There's more of her. Her hands feel like she's wearing gloves made of someone else's hands. The fingers are far longer and paler than hers were.
> 
> ...


"...Britta? Shape changing sure is popular these days. Whatever you say kid, I'd suggest cutting that hair."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "...Britta? Shape changing sure is popular these days. Whatever you say kid, I'd suggest cutting that hair."



"I did nothing of the sort, simpleton. I grew up. I see you are still here twiddling your thumbs, did you give up on bringing your wife back from beyond the veil that fast? La! What a fickle heart we have! Maybe if you're good I'll let you have first go at the new body...I need something, regardless of how insignificant, to keep me warm," Britta says with her arms folded across her chest. 

Gwen slowly makes her way away from the scene with her head ducked low.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I did nothing of the sort, simpleton. I grew up. I see you are still here twiddling your thumbs, did you give up on bringing your wife back from beyond the veil that fast? La! What a fickle heart we have! Maybe if you're good I'll let you have first go at the new body...I need something, regardless of how insignificant, to keep me warm," Britta says with her arms folded across her chest.
> 
> Gwen slowly makes her way away from the scene with her head ducked low.



"Probably because I couldn't do the journey alone. I'll let them take care of a few of their little things before I drag them along. If you want your new body to have a go you can always try Yuki, seems up for that these days. Though I'm not sure a child would know what it actually means."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

_"A child wouldn't know what that means,"_ she says imitating and mocking Ulysesn and rocking her head side to side.

"What about when that _child_ runs one of the most debaucherous brothels in the town the way yours truly does? Come by sometime. I'm sure we can find something to save you the time of having to journey at all."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _"A child wouldn't know what that means,"_ she says imitating and mocking Ulysesn and rocking her head side to side.
> 
> "What about when that _child_ runs one of the most debaucherous brothels in the town the way yours truly does? Come by sometime. I'm sure we can find something to save you the time of having to journey at all."



"Scratch the word child. I think a harlot not knowing what it means is far more fitting."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

"If you're going to refer to me by a title it shall be Bawd. Or Mother Superior. Or Mistress. Now...that one has a nice ring to it. Mistress Britta..." she trails off and for the first time notices the structures coming to shape around what will be the base. 

She nods. "It looks like some of the people here have been quite busy this week. All of this is coming to actually look like a respectable little piece of property," Britta says pointing up at the buildings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If you're going to refer to me by a title it shall be Bawd. Or Mother Superior. Or Mistress. Now...that one has a nice ring to it. Mistress Britta..." she trails off and for the first time notices the structures coming to shape around what will be the base.
> 
> She nods. "It looks like some of the people here have been quite busy this week. All of this is coming to actually look like a respectable little piece of property," Britta says pointing up at the buildings.



"Mistress Harlot it is. "
Ulysesn sighs and sits down
"This place really isn't all that much yet. You should see some of the mansions the Upper Nobels have. Those alone dwarfed the city your unclean establishment takes precedence in alone at times. All of that money and effort, not any to help the lesser. Being able to fund armies alone it's scary at times."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Mistress Harlot it is. "
> Ulysesn sighs and sits down.


"Unclean establishment? Sorry that everyone is not capable of cutting a path of destruction where ever they go to make gold. Some people satisfy those base desires that others have for a small fee. What I run is no different than a restaurant or tavern," Britta laughs.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "This place really isn't all that much yet. You should see some of the mansions the Upper Nobels have. Those alone dwarfed the city your unclean establishment takes precedence in alone at times. All of that money and effort, not any to help the lesser. Being able to fund armies alone it's scary at times."



She shrugs her bare shoulders and sighs. "If you want to pretend like this isn't good for a little more than a week's work have it yourself. But if you're wanting to build lavish mansions I'd suggest slave labor. Nothing gets a job done like slaves..." Britta shakes her head as if remembering something from long ago. 

"Or you could just invite people from the town to live out here...invite others from all over to live here. If times are as dangerous as you say then people will respect feudal lords who can protect them from the impending darkness..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Ulysesn shakes his head
"I guess none of you could actually understand."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shakes his head
> "I guess none of you could actually understand."



Britta draws her skirt up to keep it out of the dirt before sitting on the ground. "One of the curious things about the existence is how often others seem to think that they are alone in their hardships. They alone have a monopoly on some sort of suffering and that no one could ever _understand_ the torment they go through or the awful things they have witnessed."

"People largely understand and it is a grave miscalculation to underestimate the experiences of everyone else."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta draws her skirt up to keep it out of the dirt before sitting on the ground. "One of the curious things about the existence is how often others seem to think that they are alone in their hardships. They alone have a monopoly on some sort of suffering and that no one could ever _understand_ the torment they go through or the awful things they have witnessed."
> 
> "People largely understand and it is a grave miscalculation to underestimate the experiences of everyone else."



"And what do you think my goal in life is then Britta?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And what do you think my goal in life is then Britta?"



She shrugs again. "Easy, I don't think about it. Your goal  has little to no affect on me. I am autonomous and independent. An actual consideration of your goals hasn't crossed my mind," Britta admits. 

"And that's exactly what I mean about people thinking highly of themselves--you think everyone has considered what you are all about?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2014)

Listening into the conversation, Yuki trots through the snow to behind Ulysesn, "I think your goal is to stop being such a pain in the ass." She snorts, crossing her arms, "Looking good though, Britta.  Apologize for my comments before.  Think I have an extra pair of pants around here, cold weather ones, might help a bit.  Also you could probably use my scarf too." she pulls out a pair of cold weather pants from her bag, handing them out to Britta and gestures to the purple scarf on her neck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

"All is forgiven and I thank you for the kindness, but I rather like the cold. It keeps me...alert," she says. "Plus I hail from the North, it really is not as cold as you think. Cold is mostly up here," she points to her temple, "to a point at least."

"I did manage to splurge on clothes over the last few days."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Ulysesn Ignores Yuki.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She shrugs again. "Easy, I don't think about it. Your goal  has little to no affect on me. I am autonomous and independent. An actual consideration of your goals hasn't crossed my mind," Britta admits.
> 
> "And that's exactly what I mean about people thinking highly of themselves--you think everyone has considered what you are all about?"



"Not that many have walked among dreams and the abyss, talked to dragons. Not that many would risk their life for a fool or attempt to revive someone who is a lost cause. Less would be a noble of birth. Yuki has no actual motivations besides the thrill of the present and wooing that Samurai. No knowledge to how things of the outside are unless it's forced. Hayao wants to remake his order and restore law along with finding his master. Troyce wants to simply revive his mother and seems to have a  penchant for hoarding gold along with stealing. Drell, wants to gain a great amount of magical power and knowledge. Tassara wants to defend the weak and help heal the poor."
Ulysesn takes out a bolt and starts drawing something into a patch of ground

"Zozaria revels in this journey for the combat and challenge. Duncan just chased after skirts and drinking until he bumped into us and Kaylee, still drinks quite a bit. Kaylee is rather like Yuki, but I suspect she wants to know more about herself. She has a key place in history and seems to have some form of life that lets her live for long periods of time or perhaps forever."
The drawing looks like a very rough sketch of a map of the world

"Nissa wants to be a pixie knight when she is a brownie and likes to help however she can. Rin is from a clan of Werefoxes that only appear in the winter through the workings of magic and hides. Only to come with us to see the world and help Hayao rebuild. Ironwall is a contruct, but a very complicated one. Who knows what he'll become. Many of us have seen past lives that we once lived and walked dreams of the past and possible future."
Ulysesn stabs the bolt into the crudely drawn map

"You are the supposed owner of a whorehouse who once had the body of a child, someone who is rather suspicious and probably knows more than she lets on, but doesn't loosen her lips in fear of secrets. Most of the world would consider what we have done as fairytales. Nobels,commonfolk,jesters, bards, women of trade, many and I do mean many would not understand. Think one is insane for example."
Ulysesn takes the bolt out of the ground and cleans it

"So I ask you again Britta, what is my goal and why would it have no bearing on you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuki smacks the ranger upside the head, "Oi, pretty boy.  What kinda pest crawled up your ass and died?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

"It has no bearing for me because I don't particularly care." 

((posting from a phone))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smacks the ranger upside the head, "Oi, pretty boy.  What kinda pest crawled up your ass and died?"


Ulysesn glares at Yuki
"Oh a girl again are we? Why don't you just go around and change everyone like you Yuki, I'm sure they'd love it."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It has no bearing for me because I don't particularly care."
> 
> ((posting from a phone))


"Would a king's goals have little effect on you because you don't care? What if a king decided your profession should be outlawed?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max shares what rumors she learned with Tassara, who in turn informs Hector.


Hector has a somber look on his face when Tassara returns to speak with him.  The box with the presumably evil sword sits closed on his desk.

"Ah, you return."  His voice is flat, "scholars within the temple have identified this as Del'celeb, the silver horror in the original Elven."

He slides the box open uneasily, "I'll spare you most of the history, but it is interesting to point out that it was Elven craftsmanship, originally forged to try and turn the unholy machinations of demons against them, fight evil with evil."  His voice leaves no confusion at his disgust with the suggestion.  "It quickly got out of their control, cutting a swath of chaos across the world before vanishing."

"Anyway, back to the original point of our discussion, its destruction is possible, but not without great cost."  His voice is still flat, "it is probably why until now the times that it has surfaced it has simply vanished, hidden or sealed away somewhere."

"A demon forged blade made to kill demons, a drinker of blood that gains power as it kills.  To destroy it you must feed it that which it is most unlike, it must drink the last life blood of a Pit Fiend and a Solar in the same day."  He pauses, apparently gauging Tassara's reaction.




soulnova said:


> Max setups a tent around Ironwall. "I guess the weather doesn't affect you, but... I hate seeing you out here like this. Does your... productivity improves with this cover?"


"Productivity improved 0.00003948% by reduction of inclement weather.  Majority of crafting productivity has been internalized into folded space, physical location is of limited impact."



Muk said:


> Annie will arrange a trip to the brewery and have  her employees do the actually delivery. She still doesn't feel  comfortable to leave the base alone, since the assault on her very life.  She does make as much preparation as possible for her employees to come  back unharmed and hires a few extra guards with the extra gold that is  being paid.
> 
> She'll only accept this job if paid upfront in full.


The tavernkeeper is offering the cost of the purchase up front, a sum already far more than what seems rational for the booze.  With the offer to pay the balance when they return with the goods.

The numbers:

He wants 6 tuns (giant-ass barrels) of various types, his claim is this will cost 15000gp and he will pay 5000gp when it's delivered.  He's willing to front the money based on your reputation but he does expect the delivery.

Normally a tun of beer would go for around 1000gp.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nissa wants to be a pixie knight when she is a  brownie and likes to help however she can."



Nissa's quiet for most of the discussion not sure what to make of Britta exactly.  "I will be a knight, it's just a question of when.  As long as I keep that goal in mind everything's easy, just charge forward."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn glares at Yuki
> "Oh a girl again are we? Why don't you just go around and change everyone like you Yuki, I'm sure they'd love it."



"Alright, fine.  I'll start on you then.  Maybe you'll start this thing crying and blood dripping down your pants, pretty boy." out of the bag of holding she pulls out a slender black wand and points it at Ulysesn, then attempts to use it on him


Use magic device-
Roll(1d20)+10:
16,+10
Total:26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Would a king's goals have little effect on you because you don't care? What if a king decided your profession should be outlawed?"



"You seem to think that these little slights against what I do to make money are going to insult me; they aren't. If this becomes illegal, I will do something else. If I decide that this business is no longer for me or holds too much risk, I will do something else," Britta says. 

"What you are going on about is a hypothetical situation that could happen, but it has no real purpose when talking about you and I. You are not a king and if I were to come into a Kingdom where you ruled I would probably make my time there short. It's obvious from how you've spoken to me, Miss Annie and Yuki here that you have an issue with respecting others and their own choices--despite the fact that you want them to view your choices as something to be proud of. A person like that has no business in a position of power."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Alright, fine.  I'll start on you then.  Maybe you'll start this thing crying and blood dripping down your pants, pretty boy." out of the bag of holding she pulls out a slender black wand and points it at Ulysesn, then attempts to use it on him
> 
> 
> Use magic device-
> ...


Ulysesn ends up ignoring Britta's speech for the moment out of shock
"Yuki what are you..."
Ulysesn felt his appearance change along with his voice

*Spoiler*: __ 



Appearance:
Clothes: 













Ulysesn gets right in Yuki's face glaring at her blushing badly
"T-This doesn't change a thing! I-I was only kidding c-change me back!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuki blushes, gently holding Ulysesn's chin, giving the half elf a smirk, "You dared me, I went through with it, now shut up." she turns the halfbreed's chin up, giving him/her a kiss to quiet.  "Your voice is going to cause a scene."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hector has a somber look on his face when Tassara returns to speak with him.  The box with the presumably evil sword sits closed on his desk.
> 
> "Ah, you return."  His voice is flat, "scholars within the temple have identified this as Del'celeb, the silver horror in the original Elven."
> 
> ...



Tassara frowns hearing the requirements. "Goodness gracious..." she shakes her head troubled by his words. "A solar and also a pit fiend? I don't think I can face such a demon yet, and even then... To kill a solar would be unthinkable, unless she's willing to sacrifice herself to destroy the sword for good. That's indeed a great cost...."

"Then... what other options do we have to seal it? Even one of the orc generals wanted to takie it from us... He's no more, but I certainly fear others will still seek it's dark power."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki blushes, gently holding Ulysesn's chin, giving the half elf a smirk, "You dared me, I went through with it, now shut up." she turns the halfbreed's chin up, giving him/her a kiss to quiet.  "Your voice is going to cause a scene."


"I-I what I... I..." Ulysesn passes out from all the shock in front of Yuki and starts to fall over to the ground


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuki's monk reflexes kick in, allowing her to catch the half elf, and swoops Ulysesn up into her arms princess style.  "Well, Uly shut up, didn't he?  He couldn't even cry for helf."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2014)

Britta's reaction to Ulysesn's change and fainting is one of disinterest. "Well he's certainly lucky you were here to catch him. I was going to let him fall, he's hard headed enough...no harm would have come to him."


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The tavernkeeper is offering the cost of the purchase up front, a sum already far more than what seems rational for the booze.  With the offer to pay the balance when they return with the goods.
> 
> The numbers:
> 
> ...



(So he's paying 15000gp upfront and another 5000gp when delivered?)

Annie returns to the base and looks for Yuki. "Hey Yuki, wanna earn some extra cash for an easy job?" Annie asks.

"The tavernkeeper has offered to pay upfront and wants 6 tuns of beer delivered to his tavern. The trip is 2 days to the brewery and 2 days back. I'll split five thousand gold with y'all. There might be even some extra cash if all goes well, but I can't promise it upfront. So I'll just need a few extra hands on guard duty for 6 tuns of alcohol."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Yuki chuckles, "That may be true, I probably would have let him normally, but it was just my reflexes.  Y'know, something falls at ya, you're either going to dodge it or catch it." she shrugs with the ranger still in her arms.  "And because I'm confrontational, I'm going to grab it." she steps her hooves in a slow pattern, putting Ulysesn down in the saddle then acknowledging Annie.

"I'd be up for it.  Could be fun.  We could bring a wagon, or a sled to help moving them.  You could ride on the saddle, we could make it there and back pretty quick, I'm sure." she points at the dark saddle on the deer flank that Ulysesn is slumped on.


----------



## kluang (Sep 12, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Hayao will do this if it's just some random action during the flashback. Daisuke refuses for obvious reasons.))
> 
> "...as you wish." He slowly stands and falls into his *stance*. "I, Hayao Blizzard-born, hereby accept your *Challenge*."
> 
> ...



"Thank you." and Zozaria falls into his Niman form. "5 round combat. Maybe we should get Tassara."



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
19,+6
Total:25


Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+23:
19,+23
Total:42

Roll(1d20)+23:
2,+23
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+23:
13,+23
Total:36




Damage

R
*Spoiler*: __ 



oll(1d12)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+7:
2,+7
Total:9

Roll(1d12)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+7:
1,+7
Total:8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara frowns hearing the requirements. "Goodness gracious..." she shakes her head troubled by his words. "A solar and also a pit fiend? I don't think I can face such a demon yet, and even then... To kill a solar would be unthinkable, unless she's willing to sacrifice herself to destroy the sword for good. That's indeed a great cost...."
> 
> "Then... what other options do we have to seal it? Even one of the orc generals wanted to takie it from us... He's no more, but I certainly fear others will still seek it's dark power."



The man nods, "I suspect that is why it has persisted for so long.  As to sealing it away, it sleeps yet, that is as 'sealed' as it will get.  It can be hidden though I do not doubt some know of its existence and will seek it out no matter where it is."

"You could leave it with us, our order can defend it against those that would do evil.  That's probably the best option."



Muk said:


> (So he's paying 15000gp upfront and another 5000gp when delivered?)



He's fronting what he expects the cost of the alcohol to be, 15000gp.  So you should profit 5000gp on the job (if you can negotiate cheaper rates more power to you though).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2014)

((On the tablet again so nothing fancy)) 

Britta looks to Annie.  "Is there room for one more on this little trip?"  she asks.  "I mean,  when you get there you might need someone with a bit of a mouth to do some negotiating.  Maybe I could get us a better price and the rest of the group doesn't have to know about any of this?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki chuckles, "That may be true, I probably would have let him normally, but it was just my reflexes.  Y'know, something falls at ya, you're either going to dodge it or catch it." she shrugs with the ranger still in her arms.  "And because I'm confrontational, I'm going to grab it." she steps her hooves in a slow pattern, putting Ulysesn down in the saddle then acknowledging Annie.
> 
> "I'd be up for it.  Could be fun.  We could bring a wagon, or a sled to help moving them.  You could ride on the saddle, we could make it there and back pretty quick, I'm sure." she points at the dark saddle on the deer flank that Ulysesn is slumped on.



Ulysesn starts making very small moans and sighs in her sleep, and seems to be speaking gibberish every so often


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((On the tablet again so nothing fancy))
> 
> Britta looks to Annie.  "Is there room for one more on this little trip?"  she asks.  "I mean,  when you get there you might need someone with a bit of a mouth to do some negotiating.  Maybe I could get us a better price and the rest of the group doesn't have to know about any of this?"



"Sure, I can always use an extra pair of hands or mouth," Annie says. "Let me get the wagons ready and we can be off to fetch some tuns of beer."

(ready to fetch some bear with yuki, unconscious ulysesn, annie and britta and 3 wagons)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuki squirms uncomfortably at Ulysesn's noises, blushing lightly and biting her lip gently.  "I'm ready when you girls are."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2014)

Britta holds Ulysesn's nose shut for a second to see him open his mouth.  "Can't we just leave him here or something?"  she asks.  

"Maybe we can strip him naked and leave him on the roadside for some travelers to find?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2014)

"I think i have some tar, feather and some rope stached away somewhere, so if you girls want to start stripping him, I'd ready the hot tar and feathers and finds us a nice tree to hang him upside down," Annie replies to Britta.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

"As much as I hate Uly, and would love to do something to him, I don't the wrath of Tassy bearing down on me." she chuckles, "Maybe I can give him to Kaylee and make him wake up with an angry wolverine on his stomach.  Or a griffon screeching in his face."


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2014)

"But we certainly could leave him hanging upside down from a tree naked," Annie seems intend on having Ulysesn hanging upside down. "No one will mind a little bit of noble pole in the morning."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

"Right now he's about as manly as you two.  Instead of being a noble prince like he was implying, he is a princess.  This'll last three months." she sticks her tongue out, "I still don't know if we should.  They might be easier on you two, but I've already pissed off one of our leaders, don't want the other one throwing a hissy fit.  But...it would funny." she smirks, strongly considering it.  "Britta, what do you think?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 13, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Thank you." and Zozaria falls into his Niman form. "5 round combat. Maybe we should get Tassara."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I do not think that will be necessary."



> HP:118/118
> Initiative: +22 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast]
> Fort: +13 = +8[Class] +2[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +118 = +5[Class] +10[Dex] +3[Res]
> ...














Round 3



Hayao parries each of Zozaria's single attacks with Crane Style, and manages to completely miss all three of his own attacks the first round. He parries again in the second and then manages three deft strikes, repeating this and bringing Zozaria to 0 HP on the third round. He then brings him to Rin and asks her to heal him to full health, bowing to the half-elf for the duel. (I'm pretty sure this is how it'd go, EM you can correct me if I'm wrong, there might be something on Zozo's sheet I'm missing)

"Thank you for the duel."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Right now he's about as manly as you two.  Instead of being a noble prince like he was implying, he is a princess.  This'll last three months." she sticks her tongue out, "I still don't know if we should.  They might be easier on you two, but I've already pissed off one of our leaders, don't want the other one throwing a hissy fit.  But...it would funny." she smirks, strongly considering it.  "Britta, what do you think?"



"I would say that we just leave him here on the ground at base.  It will be safe as long as none of the Orc women find him.  But I'd rather not split any coin with him, " Britta says with a nonchalant shrug.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

Yuki nods, "I'll...Be back in a bit, probably long enough for you to get the wagons ready.  We won't tar and feather him...her...whatever, yet.  I'm going to go put her in her room." the monk trots away.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




After about 5-10 minutes, Yuki will come back, ask Nissa for a Dispel magic, then run back to the main building.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 13, 2014)

((Nissa will dispel Yuki if that's what she wants.  Can't post much busy refereeing))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2014)

(( I think she's wanting to dispel the thing on Ulysesn.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

((No, herself.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2014)

Tassara will thank Hector and accept his offer of taking care of the sealed sword. "If anything happens, please, let me know. I have to leave for a couple of days to help a friend's mother but I should be back by the end of the week at most... (hopefully)."

Tassara will go with Troyce, Hayao and Rin to look for Troyce's mother.

"Max, I need you to stay here. Keep an eye on the orcs and the base, can you do that?"

"Yeah, we can, don't worry about it"


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 15, 2014)

Troyce, wandering around the main camp area, will presumably meet up with Tassara eventually.

(Ready to teleport or what have you whenever everyone else in the Mom Group is ready)


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2014)

"Mistress Nissa, would you and Mr Fluffykins want to come along on a trip to fetch some strong brewery. It sure beats just sticking around in the city," Annie asks Nissa to join her on the trip.

"I'll go fetch the wagons," Annie will fetch the wagons and awaits the rest of the group to be ready to fetch some beer.

((Btw how is duncan not wanting to go fetch beer xD))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2014)

Tassara is ready to move on with Troyce, Hayao and Rin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 15, 2014)

Yuki will find Annie and the wagons roughly 2 hours or so after running off.  Her movements no less than a strut.  Mood seeming to have lightened again as well.

((Wand now has 7/10 charges))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2014)

Britta uses the telepathic link to contact Tassara: _"I think I'm going to help Annie and this mad woman move beer.  We're keeping the money for ourselves more than likely,  but I'll try to make sure they don't needlessly blow anyone up."  _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 15, 2014)

Hayao leaves Daisuke in charge of the day to day logistics while he is gone and then ports over to Troyce's desired location with Tassara and Rin at the earliest convenience. (How many charges would that burn one way, Moogle?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2014)

((This pretty much represents the last chance for anyone that's planning on jumping groups.  Since you'll be both geographically and chronologically separate soon.))

[spoiler="Team Beer Run" (Yuki, Annie, Britta, Nissa, Ironwall)]
Once everyone and everything is gathered Annie leads the wagons off.  The morning is crisp and cold but there's no immediate obstacles on the trip.

((I'll fast-forward this group time wise in a bit, just keep in mind you're in the future.))
[/spoiler]

[spoiler="Team Sickness" (Troyce, Hayao, Tassara, Rin)]
Hayao teleports the group to the city (we'll say you can make it there in a single go this time, I really need to add scale to the map though).

They arrive near the entrance to the city, the gates are bustling now that morning is going in full force, local merchants coming and going through the gates along with various travelers.  Beyond a few glances when they first appear no one seems to pay overly much attention to them.
[/spoiler]

[spoiler="Team Boring" (Drell, Ulysesn, Duncan, Kaylee, Zozaria, Max)]
Other than the ruckus of the other groups leaving the morning seems to be shaping up to be, well, boring.  It looks like it will be a totally uneventful day.
[/spoiler]


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sickness_ 



Just before the teleportation is carried out, Troyce dons his disguise (in brief it is an auburn wig and mustache, though there's likely more subtleties to it)

He then takes a minute get his bearings and refamiliarize himself with the surrounding area
Knowledge (Local)
1d20+19
7+19=26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sickness_
> 
> 
> 
> He then takes a minute get his bearings and refamiliarize himself with the surrounding area



*Spoiler*: _Sickness_ 




At a glance everything seems more or less the same.  The city's more crowded than he remembers but between the turbulence in Dnalgne and the coming Winter it doesn't seem unusually so.

((If there's something specific you're looking for let me know))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will find Annie and the wagons roughly 2 hours or so after running off.  Her movements no less than a strut.  Mood seeming to have lightened again as well.
> 
> ((Wand now has 7/10 charges))



Ulysesn is riding on the saddle Yuki has on her back fully equipped and still a woman
"No, no don't thank me until we are all not dead. Since you're having assassins chase you are bound to need the help and I think we could use the bonding time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

"Oh, don't you start up as soon as you see them _again_." Yuki rolls her eyes, laughing.  "Yes, womanly bonding, great for everyone!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oh, don't you start up as soon as you see them _again_." Yuki rolls her eyes, laughing.  "Yes, womanly bonding, great for everyone!"



"Oh you know I'm just kidding Yuki."
There is a cheery tone to Ulysesn's voice "I'm sorry Britta, Annie. We got on the wrong foot. My name is Ulysesn Rens'hka of the noble house of Rens'hka." Ulysesn extends her hand for a hand shake in front of Annie while riding Yuki


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2014)

"Great, we really do have a high horse princess with us now," Annie sighs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Great, we really do have a high horse princess with us now," Annie sighs.


Ulysesn blushes and just looks up at the sky
"N-no need to rub it in, besides she's more of a doe than a horse. I just want us to be friends. I wasn't in the best of moods when we met and I know first impressions are everything, but I still decided to help you when I didn't know you. Give me a chance, please?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

"C'mon, I promise Princess will be on her best behavior.  I'll make sure of it." Yuki snorts, "Even if I have to forcibly shove brandy ice down her throat."


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2014)

"More like make sure that those bolts do some extra damage to the room so I had to pay extra for the clean up," Annie pouts. "Fine come along, but if you shoot any bolts into our ware I am gonna hang you, tar you, and feather you naked and have you dangling from the front main gate for everyone to see."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuki stretches back and flicks Ulysesn's stomach, "Bad Uly.  Trust me, right now, all you'd need to do is make her walk." she smirks evilly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> "More like make sure that those bolts do some extra damage to the room so I had to pay extra for the clean up," Annie pouts. "Fine come along, but if you shoot any bolts into our ware I am gonna hang you, tar you, and feather you naked and have you dangling from the front main gate for everyone to see."



"Thank you for giving me a chance."


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki stretches back and flicks Ulysesn's stomach, "Bad Uly.  Trust me, right now, all you'd need to do is make her walk." she smirks evilly.


Ulysesn's body shivers and blushes "S-shutup."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

"Nope." she pops the 'p', giving a simple response, but it was enough.  "I'm going to keep that over your head for a while."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Nope." she pops the 'p', giving a simple response, but it was enough.  "I'm going to keep that over your head for a while."



Ulysesn tugs Yuki's antlers then lays down lazily with a smug expression "That's fine." Ulysesn turns to Britta sitting back up straight
"I'm very sorry how I treated you, can you forgive me?"


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sickness_ 



Troyce will ask his compatriots to follow him and make his way towards the city gates.

(are there guards at the gate or anything?)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2014)

((Will move forward with other groups when time permits))



Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sickness_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a handful of guards at the gates.  They don't seem to be obstructing traffic though.  People pass in and out with little more than a glance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2014)

Britta had been moving along quietly until Ulysesn called her out explicitly in his apology. "Apology not accepted." Her words fumble together and for a moment she forgets how she sounds now--grown up. 

"I only came out here to avoid having to deal with you for a few days and then you pop along after it's too late for me to say no." Britta shakes her head, biting her lip lightly. "I should have stayed back with the base, though that would have been a bore." 

Britta stretches her fingers, working them open and closed slowly and watching them. "I've been on this plane too long to forgive or forget easily."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

"Of course, I could bind and gag the Princess if you want me to, Britta."   Yuki rubs the back of her neck.  "Tell me about that then.  What's your life about, Red?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2014)

"There's no point. I just think you can tell the caliber of what a person is when they're in a bad mood. Being in a bad mood isn't an excuse, in fact it's the best time to find out what someone is made of," Britta says. 

She shrugs. "My story is that I tend to keep things to myself. Not the sharing type, I'm afraid."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuki shrugs, "Alright, whatever.  Just trying to get to know people.  I'll respect that.  What about you, Kitten?  You want to share anything?" she turns to Annie, staying in high spirits, smirking, despite Britta's words, once in a while she takes a step that jarrs Ulysesn around.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The travel through the day is refreshingly uneventful.  It will soon get dark though, the animals at the very least will need rest if they're going to continue the journey.

Villages are common enough in the area, head for one of those for the night or camp out in the wilderness?






*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 




A boring and uneventful morning leads to a boring and uneventful afternoon.

The afternoon's monotony is broken up by a visitor to the camp.  A silver-gilded carriage pulled by a pair of phantom steeds (as the spell).  After a moment the door of the carriage opens and a gnome steps out.

The short man is impeccably dressed, he would easily fit in at a formal ball.  He carries no weapons though even without divinations one can almost taste auras of magic about the man.

He looks around at the camp curiously as he waits for the occupants to emerge ((I'd assume that Max, at the very least, would be notified of his arrival)).


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2014)

Drell, noticing the visitor from her window, stands from her books and teleports down to the courtyard. Alter swoops down from his usual perch on the roof and lands on her shoulder, staring unblinkingly at the gnome.

"Do you have business here?" Drell asks.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 16, 2014)

((...))

Troyce will lead the others to his house, assuming nothing/nobody stops him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 






Nicodemus said:


> Drell, noticing the visitor from her window, stands from her books and teleports down to the courtyard. Alter swoops down from his usual perch on the roof and lands on her shoulder, staring unblinkingly at the gnome.
> 
> "Do you have business here?" Drell asks.


The gnome claps his hands, "yes, yes, business, business.  I had heard there was a group of adventurers in the area," he pauses cocking his head, "adventures?  Is that the preferred term?  Yes, well, I am Bivvy Bivilton, a collector and purveyor of exotic wares."

"It is my experience that characters such as yourselves often come across interesting items in your travels, items you might not have use for yourselves.  As a collector of such things I avail myself to know you as well as possible."

"I also, from time to time, come across maps and rumors of unusual locals."  He clasps his hands together pausing a moment to evaluate Drell, "I might have all manner of business to do here today if it pleases you.  Or if not a simple hello between potentially aligned individuals."





*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 






Crossbow said:


> ((...))
> 
> Troyce will lead the others to his house, assuming nothing/nobody stops him.



Troyce leads the others into the city, it's certainly crowded, at times they have to push through the crowds.


*Spoiler*: _Hayao, Tassara_ 




A child collides with Troyce during the travels, you catch sight of him lifting something from Troyce before running into the crowds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Beer Run_ 



"What do you think we should do guys?  I wouldn't mind staying out here, but what's happened every other time, it may be safer to push for a village nearby." Yuki looks at the others, slowing to a stop.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2014)

"What are we?  Druids? Of course we push for a town.  If we have to actually rough it one of these days we don't want ot waste supplies roughing it when we don't have to.  We could feed the animals off of food in the city and stable them."  

Britta grimaces.  "I do not actually sleep and beer is,  frankly,  not a drink I enjoy; I could stay up with the wagons and horses."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2014)

Drell inclines her head politely after the gnome's speech. "You'd be correct that we're often in possession of an excess of magical oddities, but unfortunately you've arrived at an inopportune time. Much of our collection, such as it is, has been liquidized in order to fund the building of the small estate you now find yourself on."

She pauses. "Although...are you interested in books, by any chance?"

((Does the Mad Wizard's library have any books that might get the gnome's attention?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shrugs, "Alright, whatever.  Just trying to get to know people.  I'll respect that.  What about you, Kitten?  You want to share anything?" she turns to Annie, staying in high spirits, smirking, despite Britta's words, once in a while she takes a step that jarrs Ulysesn around.



"Y-Yuki please stop that. I'm trying to relax."
Ulysesn coughs "I'm still a bit sore you know."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "What are we?  Druids? Of course we push for a town.  If we have to actually rough it one of these days we don't want ot waste supplies roughing it when we don't have to.  We could feed the animals off of food in the city and stable them."
> 
> Britta grimaces.  "I do not actually sleep and beer is,  frankly,  not a drink I enjoy; I could stay up with the wagons and horses."


"Do you mind if I keep watch with you Britta? I have to make up for it somehow even if you won't accept my apology. It's dangerous at night alone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 17, 2014)

Yuki shrugs, "Alright, lets keep going then." she rears up on her hind legs and trots forward to the front of the group, "I'm cute and fluffy~" she giggles, turning her hat into a bandanna and changing the deer fur into a midnight color.

"Of course I know the Princess is still sore, I just enjoy making you squirm."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2014)

"I lack the ability to get tired.  Do you not require sleep?"  askes Ulysesn .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I lack the ability to get tired.  Do you not require sleep?"  asked Britta.



"I require very little of it. A ring of sustenance tends to make sleeping or eating not much of a hassle. Plus I have a few spells that will come in handy even when sleeping or staying awake."
Ulysesn looks at Nissa and Yuki
"Please stay near Annie in the same room."


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shrugs, "Alright, lets keep going then." she rears up on her hind legs and trots forward to the front of the group, "I'm cute and fluffy~" she giggles, turning her hat into a bandanna and changing the deer fur into a midnight color.
> 
> "Of course I know the Princess is still sore, I just enjoy making you squirm."



Ulysesn gives Yuki a kiss on the cheek before slowly climbing off the saddle and falls onto the ground "Omph." Then stands up slowly. 
"You look very pretty that way Yuki. I hope you're careful."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2014)

"Maybe you two should take the room together and Annie and I can watch the beer--it seems like you might have something to work through here," Britta glances between Annie and Ulysesn and Yuki. "No one will hear about it from me, Knight's Honor," Britta says pressing a fist to her breast.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 17, 2014)

"I don't think Princess could if she wanted to." Yuki smirks, "I'll stay with Annie, you and Uly keep watch, or maybe Ironwall instead." she crosses her arms, kissing the top of Ulysesn's head, "I don't know where your strengths lie, so I can't really say who would be the best watch partner for you." she shrugs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Maybe you two should take the room together and Annie and I can watch the beer--it seems like you might have something to work through here," Britta glances between Annie and Ulysesn and Yuki. "No one will hear about it from me, Knight's Honor," Britta says pressing a fist to her breast.


Ulysesn blushes a little. "How very kind of you Britta, thank you."



Captain Obvious said:


> "I don't think Princess could if she wanted to." Yuki smirks, "I'll stay with Annie, you and Uly keep watch, or maybe Ironwall instead." she crosses her arms, kissing the top of Ulysesn's head, "I don't know where your strengths lie, so I can't really say who would be the best watch partner for you." she shrugs.


"I'll be honest I still don't know either."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2014)

"My strength lies in others not knowing my strengths," Britta sighs. "Although the pretending to be a cute kid thing has come to an end." 

"If we all stay out here then no one will be getting rest, you know."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "My strength lies in others not knowing my strengths," Britta sighs. "Although the pretending to be a cute kid thing has come to an end."
> 
> "If we all stay out here then no one will be getting rest, you know."



"I could just cast a silent alarm spell, then we could all sleep together to ensure safety. I just don't want anyone to get hurt."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2014)

For a moment Britta seems to contemplate something. "I should have to meditate tonight, but I actually don't sleep. I might read while on guard," she explains.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 17, 2014)

"I either have to meditate or sleep, but it usually just ends up being sleep because...yeah.  Little more exhausted today than normal, no significant difference though." she laughs sheepishly.  "But yeah, I'll keep a watch on Annie.  Give my new body a good fight if needed.  But let's hope it isn't."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> For a moment Britta seems to contemplate something. "I should have to meditate tonight, but I actually don't sleep. I might read while on guard," she explains.



"Alright then Britta, I'll just sleep for two hours with the others while Yuki and Ironwall are on guard, give Ironwall the command to wake Yuki up if she falls asleep.
I'll be gone for that amount of time and just come back to check on you then. Is that alright with Everyone? You Britta?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2014)

"I'd prefer reaching a town or village," Annie says and pushes the animal to the nearest village. "Sure if you want to take watch first, I'd appreciate it. I'll write down a few scrolls before going to bed. And my story is, I do beer runs to earn lots of gold to send back home."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 17, 2014)

"Yeah, sounds good to me." she turns to Annie, "Fair enough.  So that what we're doing girls?"


----------



## kluang (Sep 17, 2014)

"I still have this orc king crown if you want." Zozaria shows the gnome the crown of steel and bones.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2014)

*@Troyce's City *(( Can we get a name? ))
"What's with the disguise by the way?" Tassara ask off handely to Troyce looking at him curiously. Tassara will try to get the feeling of the city... also make sure they are not being followed or robbed. 

Perception 1d20+23=34


*@Base Camp*
Max goes out with Drell and smiles at the gnome. "Right now we are taking a small break, you know, visiting family, finishing building, etc... we already exchanged most of the stuff we found, BUT.... I'm sure we will find more soon. Is there also a way to contact you? Are you living in the city?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2014)

Britta shrugs at Annie's suggestion.  "If you're all going to insist on helping me to guard,  then I might see if there's anything resembling a tavern in this town.  Have some wine or something of that manner." 

"You know,  I never got a reply from Tassara when I tried to contact her.  I wonder if she would approve of her friends taking off with two strangers to head into the wilderness and deliver beer? She seems overly protective of the lot of you."


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> *@Troyce's City *(( Can we get a name? ))
> "What's with the disguise by the way?" Tassara ask off handely to Troyce looking at him curiously. Tassara will try to get the feeling of the city... also make sure they are not being followed or robbed.



"Oh, I'm... I don't really have the nicest record over here, let's say. So I usually operate under one of my alter egos to avoid any, y'know, commotion. Call me paranoid, I guess."

Troyce quickly double checks the contents of his haversack, then checks the area in front of his house for traps.

Perception
1d20+18
6+18=24


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2014)

"Alright..." Tassara waits patiently  for Troyce to look for traps.  "Does your mother live alone here then?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta shrugs at Annie's suggestion.  "If you're all going to insist on helping me to guard,  then I might see if there's anything resembling a tavern in this town.  Have some wine or something of that manner."
> 
> "You know,  I never got a reply from Tassara when I tried to contact her.  I wonder if she would approve of her friends taking off with two strangers to head into the wilderness and deliver beer? She seems overly protective of the lot of you."


"Tassara is a very kind person whom we owe our lives to several times over, so of course she is."


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Alright..." Tassara waits patiently  for Troyce to look for traps.  "Does your mother live alone here then?"



"Well, besides me, yeah" he replies whilst examining. "I'm the money-earner for the household since she's, you know, how she is. This has probably been the longest I've been away. Didn't anticipate that fountain quest to railroad me for so long."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2014)

*flashback*


> Britta uses the telepathic link to contact Tassara: "I think I'm going to help Annie and this mad woman move beer. We're keeping the money for ourselves more than likely, but I'll try to make sure they don't needlessly blow anyone up."



*Britta. Sorry for the delay. I guess its fine if its only beer. *mental shrug* Where are you going to move beer too? If there's trouble, let me know. I might not be able to get there in time, but at least I can warn the ones who stayed back.

Max, are you going with them to move beer?*

*What? Oh, no. I'm still at the base camp. There's a rich gnome who wants to make a deal with us about the treasures we find. Drell and I are talking with him.*

*That sounds good. Alright, I'm sure between you and Drell can make an arrangement. Let me know how that goes. *


---------------------------------

*@With Troyce*
Tassara remains silent but there's a worrying look on her face. She simply nods with Troyce's explanation, allowing him to look for any traps without interruptions.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2014)

((Mother @$@#ing browser crashed 99% through the post?  Will be more abridged this time, sorry.))


*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Other than the child that lifted something from Troyce earlier Tassara doesn't see anyone steal anything from the group.  She doesn't think anyone's following them but to be honest in the crowds that's an almost impossible request.

Checking his things Troyce notes that beyond belief the vial of Pancea is missing!  Surely an astounding coincidence!

Troyce does not detect any signs of traps outside of his home.





*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 




The gnome isn't interested in the crown or the books, "sorry I'm not really much of the scholar or historian.  Unusual magics only."

"I'll try to stop by from time to time and see if things change, if you want to get ahold of me just mention my name in any major magical store, chances are they can get ahold of me quickly enough."

"Down time is important, I understand.  Most experienced adventurers recognize the advantage of it.  And, well, the ones that don't don't make it to being experienced adventurers."  He chuckles at his own joke before continuing, "at the same time it's almost too bad though, I had hoped that I could see you in action, perhaps to our mutual profit."





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The group comes across the moderate sized village of Anelap, it has a single Inn, the Prancing Reindeer, and just large enough to stable the animals.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Ulysesn laughs at the name and lightly pushes on Yuki
"Guess you'll fit right in. Best for us all to get one room with recent events, not have our necks slit in our sleep one at a time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 17, 2014)

"One room can be fun.  Turn into some quality girl time." Yuki prances a bit, "I mean, on top of the obvious safety of it." she picks Ulysesn up at the waist, giving her a quick kiss, before setting her back down again, letting off what can only be described as a giggle, "I promise, I'll keep the attention to my Princess at a minimum."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "One room can be fun.  Turn into some quality girl time." Yuki prances a bit, "I mean, on top of the obvious safety of it." she picks Ulysesn up at the waist, giving her a quick kiss, before setting her back down again, letting off what can only be described as a giggle, "I promise, I'll keep the attention to my Princess at a minimum."



Ulysesn blushes "Oh I dunno, I don't mind the attention, but our lives take precedence over it thrilling as it is."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2014)

"If that's going to be going on then I can find my own room for the night," Britta says, the side of her lip lifting in slight disgust. "Maybe we can settle for two rooms right next to each other," Britta adds. 

"We should work on checking out the locals to make sure that nothing here seems out of place or suspicious."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If that's going to be going on then I can find my own room for the night," Britta says, the side of her lip lifting in slight disgust. "Maybe we can settle for two rooms right next to each other," Britta adds.
> 
> "We should work on checking out the locals to make sure that nothing here seems out of place or suspicious."



"Oh I'm just joking. Lets check together as a group."


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2014)

"Really no thank you Miss Attention Princess," Annie replies. "I'll rather stay with Miss Britta than together with you. The daytime ride was enough that I want some alone time." Annie will try to get a separate room from Ulysesn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2014)

"I might be back to the room later on then," Britta says. She shoots a glances at Yuki and Ulysesn. "It looks like we're further splitting up," she quips with a bit of pep in her tone. 

"I'm going to find a drink," Britta heads off to find anything that she might be able to call a bar in this town. 

*Looks like I'm going Team Britta. *


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2014)

"Wait up, I'll tag along for some beer. I wanna know how it taste that the tavernkeep is putting up that much money," Annie tags along for some beer and dinner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

Ulysesn just laughs a bit
"Seems they can't stand us being together, best we follow them to make sure they don't get killed Yuki. It's almost like they don't know that they are stuck in a small town with us. Well can't make friends if they run away."
She then jumps onto Yuki's saddle
"If you don't mind Mi'lady. Lets follow them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2014)

"I don't know, Princess..." Yuki shakes her head, "I don't think it's wise.  Isn't wise to split again either.  I can understand what they have against you though, you are a pain in the butt little brat." she chuckles, rearing up and then following Britta and Annie, keeping them within sight, but far enough away to not immediately be noticed or be heard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2014)

"I know that this is a public space and we can not technically keep you from following us into it, but do try not to act silly for the sake of being silly," she tells Ulysesn. "No emotional outbursts, no soliloquies about core beliefs and try to refrain from changing genders or species or any of that." 

Britta heads off toward the bar.

*Perception Check, just so there's no question about her noticing you: *
   1d20+29 → [15,29] = (44)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I know that this is a public space and we can not technically keep you from following us into it, but do try not to act silly for the sake of being silly," she tells Ulysesn. "No emotional outbursts, no soliloquies about core beliefs and try to refrain from changing genders or species or any of that."
> 
> Britta heads off toward the bar.
> 
> ...


"Oh? Well we are still following anyway. I'd advise checking anything for poison."
Ulysesn looks at Yuki
"That means you too, we technically don't have to eat with these rings on, but I know how you can be Yuki. I most certainly don't want you hurt."
Ulysesn gently itches behind Yuki's ears
"Lets get going."


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sickness_ 



Troyce is not terribly surprised by the cure being stolen. In a way, it's comforting; before now he was doubting this was the right city.

"I can deal with this later. For now, let's see if Tassara's magic can work on its own." Troyce goes inside, only half expecting his mother to actually be there.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2014)

Tassara follows Troyce inside letting her eyes adjust to the change of light from the street.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2014)

Yuki leans her head against Ulysesn's hand as she scratches her ear.  "I'll be on my best behavior.  No wands, no magic, and I don't drink alcohol in new cities anymore.  So poisoned or otherwise, I won't bother."  she puts her hands in her pockets as she follows, "Being mischievous is in my nature, so I can't say no funny business.  Right Princess?" the monk smiles, following the other two, walking gently.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 18, 2014)

Hayao follows after, Rin taking the form of a small fox and simply being carried by the samurai to avoid her being robbed or whatever else while she was blind, or odd looks for her other forms, as they moved through. 

_"How long ago did you meet Troyce?"_ he asks Tassara telepathically, setting Rin down as they come inside.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2014)

*As long as the rest. Some days before the town incident and we came by you. * she offers him a smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 18, 2014)

He'd glance at her for a moment and then nods once, slowly petting Rin absently. He seemed slightly on edge, but that could be said for anyone in a new place or area.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2014)

It's some time later before Britta contacts Tassara back. _"I am heading to a tavern of some sort and being followed by Yuki and Ulysesn. I'm trying to keep them from getting me into trouble, will keep you updated if anything happens." 

_Britta will scout out the bar area of the Inn for anyone that looks like they might be alone or able to talk to her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The "tavern" is little more than a common room attached to the Inn.  The beer is adequate but not anything that you'd call attention to.  The food is reasonably good, cooked by the Innkeeper's wife.

Eventually the group retires for the night, those that sleep at least.  The evening (surprisingly?) passes without issue and soon it's morning.






*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Entering the house everything seems generally in order (if probably poorly maintained assuming nobody's been doing the daily cleaning/etc).  Troyce's mother is present, as is a cleric.

His mother, frankly, looks bad.  She's asleep in the bed, and appears to have been for some time.  Black sores cover her body slowly oozing blood and various other fluids.  She doesn't move at the group's approach, in fact she barely appears to breathe.

The cleric looks weary as he tends to the illness in mundane ways.  He looks up slightly surprised at the groups entrance, "visitors?  This is good, friends might help where nothing else does.  Comfort, at least, is hard pressed."  His voice is tired, clearly stretched to his limit.






*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 




The gnome smiles politely waiting on a response and looking at those gathered, "it's no matter, rest is important.  I'm sure before long you're lives will be full of excitement again.  Do tell me about them next time I stop by, I do appreciate a good story."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

Ulysesn stretches leaning against yuki
"Hmm no attacks? Must not have known we left yet."
Ulysesn looks at Yuki
"Feeling fine?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2014)

"Mmm..." Yuki stretches with a yawn, "Yeah, I feel great, thanks Princess.  What about you?" she puts her arms around Ulysesn.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 18, 2014)

Troyce jumps a bit at the sight of the cleric, but then remembers he is in disguise.

He clears his throat and looks at the scene once more. "So, I take it  by your morose tone there's nothing you can do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 






Crossbow said:


> Troyce jumps a bit at the sight of the cleric, but then remembers he is in disguise.
> 
> He clears his throat and looks at the scene once more. "So, I take it  by your morose tone there's nothing you can do?"


"I do what I can child," he looks back to his work.  "But the disease resists magic, and mundane methods do little but comfort.  The best I can do is limit the damage the disease does, but to be honest it's only a matter of time."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Mmm..." Yuki stretches with a yawn, "Yeah, I feel great, thanks Princess.  What about you?" she puts her arms around Ulysesn.


"Feel great, nice to have a nice walk without beign threatened by death. Mind Looking over me while I prepare spells?"
Ulysesn stands up after preparing spells.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spells will be prepared accordingly each day.
level 1
Alarm
Hawkeye
arrowmind
Level 2
Listening Lorecall
Primal instinct

Ion stone has (gravitybow,entangle,arrowmind)



Then casts primal instinct. ( +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks for 24 hours.)
" Hmm, hopefully there are no traps set up. Honestly just suspicious of nothing happening. I mean since when does nothing happen with us? Lets check if those two are still breathing."
Ulysesn rubs Yuki's deer body before attaching her saddle back on gently, but firmly placed
"Another long journey ahead of us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2014)

The group finds Britta outside near the stables with her hair pulled up into a haphazard bun. She's wearing a plain cotton dress with a checkered pattern on it. 

"I hope we got all of that business out of our systems," she says not looking at them as she prepares something in her pack. "I thought it best to dress less noticeably. I don't want someone seeing us and thinking we're easy marks and if they do I'd hate to have to soil my better dress when I crack them open," she says offhandedly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'm kinda worried too, it's rare when we have a night that doesn't end in bloodshed." Yuki smiles, leaning down and giving Ulysesn a deep kiss before heading out with her, checking on Annie, then slowly moving towards the stables.

Once there, she grins at Britta, "Of course we haven't.  But we're behaving until we get back.  Y'look nice even then, Red."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2014)

"Greetings. We are here to help" Tassara nods to the cleric in a polite tone. Can she tell a cleric of what is he? 


K.Religion 1d20+16=35

"Resistant to magic you say?" She will also check on the woman to identify her illness ((*Name?*)) and also use Remove Disease on her. "Have you seen this sickness before?" she will take care of not touching directly the wounds and fluids. She also casts detect magic on her.

Heal 1d20+17=29


"The chalice... is it gone? Did you have it when we came in?" she turns to Troyce.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "The chalice... is it gone? Did you have it when we came in?" she turns to Troyce.



(assuming she's talking about the dreamcure)

"Yeah, its gone. I definitely had it when we arrived in town though, and if I know a darn thing about this place, somebody's stolen it."

Troyce turns away from Tassara as she does her clerical work. "The next logical course of action would be to get in touch with the local guild of thieves."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I'm kinda worried too, it's rare when we have a night that doesn't end in bloodshed." Yuki smiles, leaning down and giving Ulysesn a deep kiss before heading out with her, checking on Annie, then slowly moving towards the stables.
> 
> Once there, she grins at Britta, "Of course we haven't.  But we're behaving until we get back.  Y'look nice even then, Red."



"Thank you, but I don't really want to draw attention if I can avoid it. At least not at this juncture," Britta says. She finishes the preparation of her bag and slings the pack up onto her back. 

"This delivery is supposed to be two days away, correct?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> (assuming she's talking about the dreamcure)
> 
> "Yeah, its gone. I definitely had it when we arrived in town though, and if I know a darn thing about this place, somebody's stolen it."
> 
> Troyce turns away from Tassara as she does her clerical work. "The next logical course of action would be to get in touch with the local guild of thieves."




"Just let me try this first... if it doesn't work, I still have something that might be able to help us find back the cure" Tassara will wait to get a result from her check + Detect Magic and use Remove Disease first.

(( And before we go anything further...))

Spells for the day:

*Spoiler*: __ 



:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
Obscuring Mist
Obscuring Mist
Comprehend Language

lvl2
Eagle Splendor
Zone of Truth
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
Grace
Gentle Repose
Hold Person
Hold Person


Lvl 3
Remove Curse
Remove Disease
Premonition
Dispel Magic
Dispel Magic
Searing Light
Prayer
Locate object


Lvl 4
Divine power
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Sending
-Planar Ally, Lesser


:: SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Durection

1
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider
Calm Animals
Obscuring Mist
Entangle


2
Cat's Grace
Bull's Strength
Reduce Animal
Lesser Restaration
Lesser Restoration
Fog Cloud

3
Call Lightning
Call Lightning
Sleet Storm
Spike Growth
Spike Growth
-Windwall

4
Flame Strike
Ice Storm
Flame Strike
-Stone Spikes


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 19, 2014)

Hayao stands a healthy distance away, watching silently as he adjusted his glasses. He sets Rin down, who simply sits at his feet. He looks over to Troyce. "Why are you so sure the Thieve's Guild has done this? What indicates it wasn't a random thief?"


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 19, 2014)

"Oh, I'm thinking it was a random act too" Troyce replies, "but the guild would be able to swipe it back if it come to that. They have a policy regarding unregistered thefts."

"...I've heard"


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Thank you, but I don't really want to draw attention if I can avoid it. At least not at this juncture," Britta says. She finishes the preparation of her bag and slings the pack up onto her back.
> 
> "This delivery is supposed to be two days away, correct?"



"Yes, a simple trip two days to the brewery and two days back. Nothing fancy except to fetch some beer and deliver it," Annie replies. "At least that is what I had hoped and am still hoping."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2014)

"Then we had better get as a move on. Bandits and those type tend to work best in the night--it would be less likely we'd be attacked if we could reach our destination by nightfall," Britta says as she starts to fetch the animals. 

"*Ulysesn*, since you pride yourself on those eyes of yours why don't you use them to keep watch on the road ahead of us for any signs of trouble?" she asks. Britta won't ride the animals and the others didn't see her ride the day before. She walked along side them all that time and kept pace, she does keep a smaller pack up on the back of one of the creatures as she leads it. But that seems to be the entire point of her mount.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Then we had better get as a move on. Bandits and those type tend to work best in the night--it would be less likely we'd be attacked if we could reach our destination by nightfall," Britta says as she starts to fetch the animals.
> 
> "*Ulysesn*, since you pride yourself on those eyes of yours why don't you use them to keep watch on the road ahead of us for any signs of trouble?" she asks. Britta won't ride the animals and the others didn't see her ride the day before. She walked along side them all that time and kept pace, she does keep a smaller pack up on the back of one of the creatures as she leads it. But that seems to be the entire point of her mount.


Ulysesn looks at Britta for a moment.
"Okay then, I'll keep a lookout with Yuki. She has sharp eyes as well."
Perception: 1d20+17
15+17 = 32
While keeping a lookout Ulysesn makes small talk
"Is there a reason you refuse to ride Britta?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2014)

((Shit, I guess Britta has the best eyes)) 

*Perception Check:*
1d20+29 → [10,29] = (39)

"Hmm?" Britta replies absently. "Oh, I don't trust animals is all. If something were to come to blows I'd rather be down here on foot than up there on the back of a beast. I like knowing that I'm in control," Britta adds, her tone changing slightly. 

"Don't you find it hard to shoot from a mounted position?" she asks. "Archery isn't my forte, but I'd imagine you'd have to compensate for the horse's stride and the movement of the bow--that'd all be easier from the ground."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "Oh, I'm thinking it was a random act too" Troyce replies, "but the guild would be able to swipe it back if it come to that. They have a policy regarding unregistered thefts."
> 
> "...I've heard"



Tassara can't help but chuckle. "Troyce. Don't worry. After everything we have come to deal with, a Thieves Guild doesn't sound half as bad...." she sighs with a smile at the silliness of it all. "If this doesn't work, I'm sure we can talk to them"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 19, 2014)

Yuki walks along, watching around, "That may be true normally, but when your mount isn't a horse, or even anything traditional..." she giggles, "I guess we'll have to try that, actually.  See how well you can shoot from the saddle, and not impale me." 

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
7,+23
Total:30


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Shit, I guess Britta has the best eyes))
> 
> *Perception Check:*
> 1d20+29 → [10,29] = (39)
> ...


((I'd only get a 28+ with a skill focus on maxed out perception at level 10, yours is the highest in the group I believe.))
"Hey, Yuki isn't some mount, she's a friend. I think She'd know how to make it easier on me, besides, I haven't seen anything faster than Yuki. The advantage of that alone is greater than any beast I've seen."


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki walks along, watching around, "That may be true normally, but when your mount isn't a horse, or even anything traditional..." she giggles, "I guess we'll have to try that, actually.  See how well you can shoot from the saddle, and not impale me."
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+23:
> ...



"I've made harder shots." Ulysesn winks at yuki


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2014)

"There still should be some bounce. When you're running and shooting it can be controlled easier, but when you're shooting from the back of another--person they're bouncing and causing you to bounce. You would have to take into account their rhythm and hope they maintain that rhythm and fire at the right moment, all while aiming..." Britta trails off. 

"Like I said, I prefer close quarters kills. Much less complicated."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 19, 2014)

"So do I, a simple snap of the neck, or fist through the gut is the best way to kill something." Yuki shivers, "Still, I haven't seen anybody quite as talented with a crossbow.  But I mean, not like as much skill is involved as a longbow, or even a javelin..." she lets off an antagonistic grin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "So do I, a simple snap of the neck, or fist through the gut is the best way to kill something." Yuki shivers, "Still, I haven't seen anybody quite as talented with a crossbow.  But I mean, not like as much skill is involved as a longbow, or even a javelin..." she lets off an antagonistic grin.



"There are costs of the ease of use this provides from my lack of strength. Arrows are allowed more deviation on their bearing allowing trickier shots. To do the same with a crossbow isn't easy and there is a lot more maintenance involved in general. I have to check my crossbows everyday."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "There still should be some bounce. When you're running and shooting it can be controlled easier, but when you're shooting from the back of another--person they're bouncing and causing you to bounce. You would have to take into account their rhythm and hope they maintain that rhythm and fire at the right moment, all while aiming..." Britta trails off.
> 
> "Like I said, I prefer close quarters kills. Much less complicated."


"You haven't seen me actually shoot before have you? Lets see... you see that."
Ulysesn points to a mid sized rock about 2000 feet away.(( think about the size of your head))
"I can hit that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 






soulnova said:


> "Greetings. We are here to help" Tassara nods to the cleric in a polite tone. Can she tell a cleric of what is he?


He's a cleric of the Valiant (as long as you're in Eomr that's probably a safe assumption if I don't mention otherwise).  He's dressed in white and blue raiment, which marks him as a 'Guardian,' mid-level in the hierarchy of the Valiant.

He nods politely, "I won't turn away any who offer aid in these dark times.  But do not expect miracles, something foul is at work here."



soulnova said:


> "Resistant to magic you say?" She will also check on the woman to identify her illness ((*Name?*)) and also use Remove Disease on her. "Have you seen this sickness before?" she will take care of not touching directly the wounds and fluids. She also casts detect magic on her.



There is no sign of magic on the woman.  Tassara isn't familiar with the disease itself, but it appears to attack the constitution as well as the ego of the victim (con and chr damage).  From the look of things the damage is so severe that she barely clings to life, the cleric apparently focusing his efforts on keeping the body alive.

Casting remove disease, Tassara feels something push back against her magic, rejecting the spell.  It's clearly not a natural disease but she's not sure what it might be.

"There are a handful of others suffering from this in the city, five I believe. 
It doesn't appear to spread, thank the Valiant," he pauses to make a holy gesture.  "But no one is sure where these cases come from and we've yet to have any success in curing it."






*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((Just a note, it's now December 8th for your group, you're officially a day ahead of the others, I meant to mention that earlier.))

The group gathers up their things and heads out of the uneventful village back on the road.  By all appearances from the morning are as uneventful as the rest of the trip has been so far.

((I'll keep pushing along with your group, it will get more interesting soon.))

((Intentionally vague statements are vague))


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "There are costs of the ease of use this provides from my lack of strength. Arrows are allowed more deviation on their bearing allowing trickier shots. To do the same with a crossbow isn't easy and there is a lot more maintenance involved in general. I have to check my crossbows everyday."
> 
> 
> "You haven't seen me actually shoot before have you? Lets see... you see that."
> ...



"Ya know, you are forgetting the bounce up front, pretty princess," Annie gopes Ulysesn boobs. "You ain't hitting anything if they bounce as hard as they did during the first day. And we were just walking then, don't even think in a full gallop it ain't bouncing even harder."

"And I prefer them all wriggled up in my black tentacles, so nice to seem them struggle," Annie replies.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

"Oooh...they are really nice pressed against your face." Yuki grins, "I bet they bounce a lot when I run." she giggles at Annie, "Black tentacles_ would _be lots of fun, Kitten."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ya know, you are forgetting the bounce up front, pretty princess," Annie gopes Ulysesn boobs. "You ain't hitting anything if they bounce as hard as they did during the first day. And we were just walking then, don't even think in a full gallop it ain't bouncing even harder."
> 
> "And I prefer them all wriggled up in my black tentacles, so nice to seem them struggle," Annie replies.


Ulysesn laughs
"Oh? I didn't know you liked them."
Ulysesn pushes Annie's hand further into the breasts flirting a bit
"I'm sorry but I'm taken at the moment."
She looks over at Yuki "Personally I prefer a bit of Entanglement." Ulysesn starts giddily giggling


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuki gives Ulysesn a toothy grin, "I'm sure it'd make it a whole lot better." she purrs, steps turning into an arrogant strut.  "With breasts like your's princess, combined with that amazing voice,  I might have to fight them all away, now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives Ulysesn a toothy grin, "I'm sure it'd make it a whole lot better." she purrs, steps turning into an arrogant strut.  "With breasts like your's princess, combined with that amazing voice,  I might have to fight them all away, now."



"Oh not in public deer."
Ulysesn laughs then spins around suddenly firmly but, gently shaking Annie's hand
"It's nice to know you have loosened up some. Lets try to make this trip pleasant. It's no fun otherwise. Also our trip back there should be much faster. Right Yuki?" Ulysesn smirks


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh not in public deer."
> Ulysesn laughs then spins around suddenly firmly but, gently shaking Annie's hand
> "It's nice to know you have loosened up some. Lets try to make this trip pleasant. It's no fun otherwise. Also our trip back there should be much faster. Right Yuki?" Ulysesn smirks



"I'll start whether we're in public or not." She stretches her humanoid back, "Yep, trip back is a lot faster, even with the heavy barrels of ale." she taps a bag hanging from the 
area the deer and elven bodies merge, "I got wands for a few situations.  I have one that can get us back at my pacing." she thunks a hand on her chest, looking down at the other girls.  She struts over to Ulysesn, taking her scarf off, wrapping it around the half elf's chest and tying the breasts down, but not enough to completely constrict, "There, now I don't have to get jealous."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

*"It always seemed odd to me that there was such an emphasis in sex between adults,"* Britta starts up as she walks along with her fingers wrapped around the reigns of her horse. She glances up over her shoulder at the three of them, red hair obscuring her eyes. *"I thought that once I became grown,"* she presses her other hand to her chest to acknowledge herself, *"that it would be all about making a stitch, but it seems that even now with the faculties and...equipment for said endeavors I still don't get the need to make every moment of every event about that subject."* 

She shakes her head slowly. *"It may sound awkward, coming from the Mistress of a brothel, but I think you're making sex out to be more than it is. If you're going to have at it, please do, because I'd rather not be caught out here on the road while you all feel each other up."*

((New color for Britta and the phrase "making a stitch" means to have sex))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> [COLOR=""][/COLOR]"It always seemed odd to me that there was such an emphasis in sex between adults," Britta starts up as she walks along with her fingers wrapped around the reigns of her horse. She glances up over her shoulder at the three of them, red hair obscuring her eyes. "I thought that once I became grown," she presses her other hand to her chest to acknowledge herself, "that I would all about making a stitch, but it seems that even now with the faculties and...equipment for said endeavors I still don't get the need to make every moment of every event about that subject."
> 
> She shakes her head slowly. "It may sound awkward, coming from the Mistress of a brothel, but I think you're making sex out to be more than it is. If you're going to have at it, please do, because I'd rather not be caught out here on the road while you all feel each other up."
> 
> ((New color for Britta and the phrase "making a stitch" means to have sex))



"That's because you haven't experience." Yuki looks at Britta, "I mean, I...did have a strong drive.  But, it's different once you experience it, trust me.  I think before yesterday I was the most innocent one here, being taught by monks.  All I knew was from experimenting and the wilds." she laughs, moving along too, "Make a stitch, eh?  I've only heard that one other time.  I mean, if you want, I can just grope you the right way." Yuki snorts teasingly, winking.  "But I'm sure _I_ can hold all that back until we get to another place to rest." she gives an obviously fake pout.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

*"I've more experience than you know," *Britta says stepping out of arm's reach so quickly that the horse is led out away from the others. 

*"Afraid that no one here is my type. I just know where my tastes lie, but I'll have you know I've got nigh unquenchable desires--I've just become accustomed to self control and staving off things while there's work to be done,"* Britta shrugs. *"I've had a lot of practice." *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I'll start whether we're in public or not." She stretches her humanoid back, "Yep, trip back is a lot faster, even with the heavy barrels of ale." she taps a bag hanging from the
> area the deer and elven bodies merge, "I got wands for a few situations.  I have one that can get us back at my pacing." she thunks a hand on her chest, looking down at the other girls.  She struts over to Ulysesn, taking her scarf off, wrapping it around the half elf's chest and tying the breasts down, but not enough to completely constrict, "There, now I don't have to get jealous."



 Ulysesn jumps up and down and the scarf wobbles with her breasts
"Nope, not you yuki it hurts too much for them to be that way constantly."


Captain Obvious said:


> "That's because you haven't experience." Yuki looks at Britta, "I mean, I...did have a strong drive.  But, it's different once you experience it, trust me.  I think before yesterday I was the most innocent one here, being taught by monks.  All I knew was from experimenting and the wilds." she laughs, moving along too, "Make a stitch, eh?  I've only heard that one other time.  I mean, if you want, I can just grope you the right way." Yuki snorts teasingly, winking.  "But I'm sure _I_ can hold all that back until we get to another place to rest." she gives an obviously fake pout.



"I dunno Yuki, I wouldn't mind if you opened Britta up a bit more seems she needs it, if her thirst is that real. Just this once ."
Ulysesn teases with a hint of consideration


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

*"No one here is opening anything on Britta,"* she says drawing an "X" in the air over the crotch. 

She holds her hand up as if presenting something and a sparkle of light dances off her finger tips writing the word "No" in the air in Common, Elven, Dwarven and Draconic. 

((Britta casting _Prestidigitation_.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"No one here is opening anything on Britta,"* she says drawing an "X" in the air over the crotch.
> 
> She holds her hand up as if presenting something and a sparkle of light dances off her finger tips writing the word "No" in the air in Common, Elven, Dwarven and Draconic.
> 
> ((Britta casting _Prestidigitation_.))



"Okay you heard her. Yuki hold her on the ground while I cast entangle." Ulysesn laughs


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuki rubs her chin, "Then give me back my scarf, Princess." she says vacantly as she thinks about Britta's statement and Ulysesn's second comment, "Oh, I'm sure.  But, if she doesn't want to take me up on it here, then I guess I really am just not her type." she smirks, looking over as Britta makes her comment and casts her spell, she bursts out laughing.

"Promise, no moves on Britta unless she starts it first."  she says through her laughter, she clenches one hand closed, then crosses an arm over her chest, then goes into silence at Ulysesn's comment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki rubs her chin, "Then give me back my scarf, Princess." she says vacantly as she thinks about Britta's statement and Ulysesn's second comment, "Oh, I'm sure.  But, if she doesn't want to take me up on it here, then I guess I really am just not her type." she smirks, looking over as Britta makes her comment and casts her spell, she bursts out laughing.
> 
> "Promise, no moves on Britta unless she starts it first."  she says through her laughter, she clenches one hand closed, then crosses an arm over her chest, then goes into silence at Ulysesn's comment.


Ulysesn laughs
"Oh I'm kidding Yuki, I wouldn't to that forcefully to a friend. Okay Britta what is your type of man... or woman? We might know someone like that in our group. Like a basic description."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

*"Attempt to cast anything on me and I'll make you into shoes,"* Britta says this as if it is a thing that she's done before, as if she might be wearing someone as footwear right now. 

*"I like vulnerable and scared,"* Britta says, *"And youngish-- I believe in a one-sociopath-per-bed rule."*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuki connects eyes with Ulysesn, and explodes into loud laughter again, "That's Dusk!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Attempt to cast anything on me and I'll make you into shoes,"* Britta says this as if it is a thing that she's done before, as if she might be wearing someone as footwear right now.
> 
> *"I like vulnerable and scared,"* Britta says, *"And youngish-- I believe in a one-sociopath-per-bed rule."*



"Oh?"
Ulysesn thinks for a few moments


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki connects eyes with Ulysesn, and explodes into loud laughter again, "That's Dusk!"


"Dusk? Oh Troyce? You'd probably like Troyce then. Very Vulnerable, young man, who is scarred of being spotted by the enemy. Is probably a sociopath if you rise a fire in him somehow." A rather serious look is on Ulysesn's face "You probably didn't notice him that much, I know I don't. It's rather scary at times."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh?"
> Ulysesn thinks for a few moments
> 
> "Dusk? Oh Troyce? You'd probably like Troyce then. Very Vulnerable, young man, who is scarred of being spotted by the enemy. Is probably a sociopath if you rise a fire in him somehow." A rather serious look is on Ulysesn's face "You probably didn't notice him that much, I know I don't. It's rather scary at times."



*"Are you taking the piss? I notice everything," *Britta declares with her head held slightly higher. *"The sociopath I was talking about is me," *she adds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

"You'd have to steal him though, he's got such feelings for Tassy, you wouldn't believe." Yuki calms a bit, "Just because I'm stupid doesn't mean I'm not perceptive, even I saw that a long time ago.  Anyway, I wouldn't say he's be a Sociopath at all."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "You'd have to steal him though, he's got such feelings for Tassy, you wouldn't believe." Yuki calms a bit, "Just because I'm stupid doesn't mean I'm not perceptive, even I saw that a long time ago.  Anyway, I wouldn't say he's be a Sociopath at all."



"Guess I never noticed because Troyce isn't my type." Ulysesn shrugs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

*"Tassara has been...good to me," *Britta says to barred teeth. *"I'd rather not do anything to get on her bad side. To anger a Cleric is to invoke the wrath of gods." *Her voice is softer and quiet suddenly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Guess I never noticed because Troyce isn't my type." Ulysesn shrugs


"He ain't mine either." she snorts, "Quiet, honorable and deadly, but I'm not going back to them.  Or...loud pain in the ass that pushes my buttons."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Tassara has been...good to me," *Britta says to barred teeth. *"I'd rather not do anything to get on her bad side. To anger a Cleric is to invoke the wrath of gods." *Her voice is softer and quiet suddenly.



"Tassy isn't interested, it's very one sided.  Unless he outright drops onto his knees shouting, 'Oh!  Tassara, I love you!'  she isn't going to get it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Britta's eyes narrow.* "Then why don't you tell her or urge him on?"* she asks. 

*"Isn't it your obligation to make sure that she know anything that might affect the composition of the group  to her? It could cause problems tactically. If could even lead to him running to her aid when greater things are at stake. If you would keep it from her because it's his place to tell in situations where lives weren't on the line, that would be one thing, but we're talking about something that a leader should know."*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Tassy isn't interested, it's very one sided.  Unless he outright drops onto his knees shouting, 'Oh!  Tassara, I love you!'  she isn't going to get it."



"Uhuh, practically yours Britta if nothing happens while he's saving his mother from disease. He's quite scared of things far as we've seen you should have seen him during the puzzle I had to help him with, scared and confused witless."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta's eyes narrow.* "Then why don't you tell her or urge him on?"* she asks.
> 
> *"Isn't it your obligation to make sure that she know anything that might affect the composition of the group  to her? It could cause problems tactically. If could even lead to him running to her aid when greater things are at stake. If you would keep it from her because it's his place to tell in situations where lives weren't on the line, that would be one thing, but we're talking about something that a leader should know."*



"I find it funny to see how long it takes him to show it." Yuki grins, "But of course I guess I could, Tassy is my closest friend.  Take her to the side and outright tell her.  Just in case, y'know.  Nah, It'd be funnier to have him tell her."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Uhuh, practically yours Britta if nothing happens while he's saving his mother from disease. He's quite scared of things far as we've seen you should have seen him during the puzzle I had to help him with, scared and confused witless."



*"He seems too...stable. I want the taste of tear stains and could-have-beens. I love a good carriage wreck. I need someone more broken or with the potential to be broken in," *Britta smirks wickedly. *"Yes..." *she says absently with her head tilted to the side.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I find it funny to see how long it takes him to show it." Yuki grins, "But of course I guess I could, Tassy is my closest friend.  Take her to the side and outright tell her.  Just in case, y'know.  Nah, It'd be funnier to have him tell her."


Ulysesn gently touches the scar on her jawline
"Nah, he's too scared to risk rejection and plus Tassara doesn't seem the type to have a relationship in her life, maybe in her late 40's? If we just told Tassara it'd never work he'd be scared off and still hurt."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"He seems too...stable. I want the taste of tear stains and could-have-beens. I love a good carriage wreck. I need someone more broken or with the potential to be broken in," *Britta smirks wickedly. *"Yes..." *she says absently with her head tilted to the side.



"You remind me of a succubus I've met once. 
Well his mother could die, then you could use a magical trick to have Tassara reject him, then catch him while he's in pieces to just break him into even more."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gently touches the scar on her jawline
> "Nah, he's too scared to risk rejection and plus Tassara doesn't seem the type to have a relationship in her life, maybe in her late 40's? If we just told Tassara it'd never work he'd be scared off and still hurt."
> 
> 
> ...



*"I wouldn't call Yuki a Succubus, she's right there,"* Britta whispers loudly.

*"That's not the way I would have things, plus I doubt Tassara wants me playing with the emotions of those in the group." *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Yuki hisses, "No!  You have found out my secret!" she puts her arm in front of her face jokingly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I wouldn't call Yuki a Succubus, she's right there,"* Britta whispers loudly.
> 
> *"That's not the way I would have things, plus I doubt Tassara wants me playing with the emotions of those in the group." *



"What you just want things to fall into place? Half the thrill is making it happen. Not going to find anything to satisfy you that way."
Ulysesn just shakes her head.
"I guess you'll have to see for yourself. I doubt he's stay together even if you tried to break him now."


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki hisses, "No!  You have found out my secret!" she puts her arm in front of her face jokingly.



Ulysesn chuckles


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What you just want things to fall into place? Half the thrill is making it happen. Not going to find anything to satisfy you that way."
> Ulysesn just shakes her head.
> "I guess you'll have to see for yourself. I doubt he's stay together even if you tried to break him now."
> 
> ...



*"It sounds suspiciously like you're trying to plant the idea that I should do the wrong thing in my head --would this be a test?"* asks Britta rubbing the horse's snout. She points up to the side of her forehead a moment later. 

*"Remember, self control,"* she says. *"I'll satisfy my appetites elsewhere." *


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2014)

Duncan heads back to the base and sighs. He's a little bored. 

"Ach - I need a drink!"

He goes to the tavern "Right ye bastards! What de ye lot do for fun around here? I need a drinking game and today I'm buyin the rounds! Barkeep, what ye got?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ya know, for all your physical strength, sometimes, you need to massage these," Annie says to Yuki and stars massaging her breasts. "They'll grow faster if you massage them."


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2014)

"Multiple cases? First I've heard of this... Sounds like we may have a mystery on our hands, gang."

"Tass, you mentioned you had alternative plans for getting back 'that'?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2014)

"One question though. Troyce, was your mother this sick when you left? Do you remember how did she contracted the sickness?"


"Yes, I can cast Locate Object and have a general sense of where the cure is. We could also talk our way in with the Guild... but I would need you to guide me through-, well, I'm sure they have special rules and traditions of what is considered polite and proper to get something back. I guess we can agree we don't want any trouble right now" 

"By the way, is anyone else missing _ANYTHING_ else?" Tassara will look at her stuff too.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2014)

Troyce mentally recoils at Tassara's mention of his name, quickly trying to think of a way around it. 

"Oh, you mean the young man who normally lives here? Yes, I remember him mumbling about his mother being ill when he visited my shop a month or two ago. So, to answer the questions, I'd say 'yes she was' and 'no I don't'. Doubt her son would remember either, though, probably thought it was a regular malady at first..."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2014)

Tassara glances back a Hayao. *I'm going to change the link to him.* Tassara will give up Hayao's mental link and touch Troyce instead.

*Troyce. I'm talking to your mind. Why are you so afraid of your name being known? If you are worried about your mother's safety, I'm sure we can bring her over to the base where she can be looked after.   *


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2014)

(_...Alright, since you've pressed the issue, I'll come straight out with it: I have committed a few 'illegal' things in this town before. And i don't trust the church/government to just forgive me easily. So I try and keep my name out of anything i do. We can discuss my pathological paranoia at a later date, but for now I'd really appreciate it if you played along and called me Byron Codswallop for the time being_)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2014)

*You should have started out with that before bringing us here,*  she finishes her checkup. *What kind of illegal things? Stealing? You can pay back whatever you have taken. I mean... It couldn't be that much. I don't see what the problem would be. Did you use up all of your share? I could lend you some to cover the costs.*

Is there anything Tassara can do to help out and give her more time?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 20, 2014)

Hayao raises a thin eyebrow at the conversation, but turns away to look over the house in general, and how Troyce had lived before the entire group had formed together.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan heads back to the base and sighs. He's a little bored.
> 
> "Ach - I need a drink!"
> 
> He goes to the tavern "Right ye bastards! What de ye lot do for fun around here? I need a drinking game and today I'm buyin the rounds! Barkeep, what ye got?"


Bartender gestures to his wares, "got wine, ale, stronger stuff, whatever you want.  Even got a little cask of Valdel's stuff, could let you have that for 100 gold, if you're looking to celebrate that's the stuff."



soulnova said:


> "By the way, is anyone else missing _ANYTHING_ else?" Tassara will look at her stuff too.



Nothing appears to be missing from Tassara's things.



soulnova said:


> Is there anything Tassara can do to help out and give her more time?


Healing the constitution damage will help, that seems to be what the cleric has been doing.  That's purely a prolonging measure though.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2014)

"Valdel's? I don't know what's in it or what it's like but aye fuick it, I've drank weirder things. Hey, I telll you about the time I drank a potion and I threw up butterflies? That was hilarious."

Duncan will part 100gs for this drink and sample it, wanting to know if he can make it and what it would take.

Brewing:
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 20, 2014)

(_With all due respect, Tass, I think you aren't grasping the principle behind stealing things_)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 20, 2014)

Hayao checks to make sure all of his equipment and possessions are in order as well.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2014)

Telepathic link:

"Oi Kaylee, what ye doin Hon?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Valdel's? I don't know what's in it or what it's like but aye fuick it, I've drank weirder things. Hey, I telll you about the time I drank a potion and I threw up butterflies? That was hilarious."
> 
> Duncan will part 100gs for this drink and sample it, wanting to know if he can make it and what it would take.



The bartender pulls out a small cask (we'll say on the order of 10 pints) and expertly taps it, drawing a first glass for Duncan's appraisal.

The ale is a rich and dark gold and pours smoothly into the glass.  Even the scent of it shows a full bodied and complex mix of ingredients, obviously crafted with great care and skill.  From the first sip it overwhelms the senses, subtle flavors not unlike a gourmet meal blending and shifting with one another to produce something more of an experience than a mere drink.

Before Duncan even realizes his glass is empty.  The bar has gone quiet, many eyes watching him and the cask with envy, obviously wanting their chance as well.

"Aye it's something isn't it?"  The bartender waits politely for Duncan to be ready before speaking.  "Valdel's the best there is, only sells his brews in small casks though, won't fill orders larger than that.  Wants to spread his work around."  The bartender frowns, "hasn't filled any orders that I've heard about in a while though.  Might be one of the last chances to taste his wares."

Duncan can taste the subtle indicators of the ingredients, it would be easy enough to acquire them all.  It would stretch his skills to the limit to try and duplicate though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao checks to make sure all of his equipment and possessions are in order as well.



Hayao's gear all seems to be intact as well.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender pulls out a small cask (we'll say on the order of 10 pints) and expertly taps it, drawing a first glass for Duncan's appraisal.
> 
> The ale is a rich and dark gold and pours smoothly into the glass.  Even the scent of it shows a full bodied and complex mix of ingredients, obviously crafted with great care and skill.  From the first sip it overwhelms the senses, subtle flavors not unlike a gourmet meal blending and shifting with one another to produce something more of an experience than a mere drink.
> 
> ...



"Fuck me...that's good."

"Ye know where Valdel is? I'd like te chat te him. I've got te be able te make this for myself."

He signals for another pint and looks to the rest of the patrons. 

"I have 8 pints remaining in here. I'm taking another one after that which will leave 7. What would ye guys do for a pint of this?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ya know, for all your physical strength, sometimes, you need to massage these," Annie says to Yuki and stars massaging her breasts. "They'll grow faster if you massage them."



Yuki clears her throat, blushing hard, "They aren't going to grow at all.  They haven't grown by now, they aren't going to grow anymore, except for magical means.  Really, I reincarnate, and I get the same chest size.  Might have even gotten smaller!" she crosses her arms, "Guess I just have too much muscle."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki clears her throat, blushing hard, "They aren't going to grow at all.  They haven't grown by now, they aren't going to grow anymore, except for magical means.  Really, I reincarnate, and I get the same chest size.  Might have even gotten smaller!" she crosses her arms, "Guess I just have too much muscle."


"I dunno if you flex just right it it might look like a proper breast." Ulysesn clutches her sides in laughter



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"It sounds suspiciously like you're trying to plant the idea that I should do the wrong thing in my head --would this be a test?"* asks Britta rubbing the horse's snout. She points up to the side of her forehead a moment later.
> 
> *"Remember, self control,"* she says. *"I'll satisfy my appetites elsewhere." *


"No fun, everyone isn't a test Britta...  So what are you actually Britta?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Travel continues to be quiet and uneventful.  It's now afternoon and you should be arriving at the brewer's location soon.






Vergil said:


> "Fuck me...that's good."
> 
> "Ye know where Valdel is? I'd like te chat te him. I've got te be able te make this for myself."
> 
> ...



The bartender scratches his chin a moment thinking, "last I heard he was a couple days Northeast of here, he moves around a lot though.  Might have moved on since supply's getting dry."

One of the braver patrons speaks up, almost drooling, "can't afford to pay for one of those, but, damn, never knew it was even an option."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

*"Judging by the time of day, I'd say we should be nearing this place soon. Shouldn't we be able to see it?" *asked Britta trying to get a better look up ahead. 

*Perception: *
1d20+29 → [18,29] = (47)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Judging by the time of day, I'd say we should be nearing this place soon. Shouldn't we be able to see it?" *asked Britta trying to get a better look up ahead.
> 
> *Perception: *
> 1d20+29 → [18,29] = (47)



"Well fine don't tell us, but sooner or later you will slip up somehow. Don't blame me for how the everyone reacts when they find out."
Ulysesn watches out as well
Perception:
1d20+17
19+17 = 36


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

((I didn't actually see you say anything to her about what she is.)) 

*"Hayao, Tassara and Drell know--I was told to tell no one else. But you seem to spend a lot of time worrying about what others are about, expecting them to tell you their deepest desires and secrets. I'm a woman of actions, when you do find out what I'm actually all about the story will be written in blood and sinew and bodies---and then you will be happy to have had me around."*

Britta pauses briefly. *"Now, eyes forward, soldier." *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I didn't actually see you say anything to her about what she is.))
> 
> *"Hayao, Tassara and Drell know--I was told to tell no one else. But you seem to spend a lot of time worrying about what others are about, expecting them to tell you their deepest desires and secrets. I'm a woman of actions, when you do find out what I'm actually all about the story will be written in blood and sinew and bodies---and then you will be happy to have had me around."*
> 
> Britta pauses briefly. *"Now, eyes forward, soldier." *


Ulysesn looks out while talking.
"Ouch you wound me. Don't know why those three would keep it secret. Guess I'll ask *if* we don't find out on this trip."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks out while talking.
> "Ouch you wound me. Don't know why those three would keep it secret. Guess I'll ask *if* we don't find out on this trip."



*"Because I made promises to them too. So you can not trust me all you want, but you should at the very least trust the Cleric and the swordsman," *Britta says. 

*"Especially the Cleric. You speak of her as if she's a goddess, as if she's incorruptible and without carnal desires or goals beyond worship. It's comical that you trust her so much, but you don't seem to know what she's about. And you have the nerve to ask me who I am." *

Britta laughs a short, icy laugh.* "La! Who are you, Ulysesn? You speak a good piece and you claim to know these people, how much do you really pay attention to who they are? How much do you really see out of them past their abilities and his business with Magebane?" *

*"Don't ask others what they are. Actions speak volumes. Watch, listen and learn." *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

"Well, two of the people I trust the most are Tassy and Hayao, even now.  If they trust you, then I do." Yuki nods at Britta's words, "But if you randomly start hitting things, they might not appreciate it, if you want to trust me on anything."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Because I made promises to them too. So you can not trust me all you want, but you should at the very least trust the Cleric and the swordsman," *Britta says.
> 
> *"Especially the Cleric. You speak of her as if she's a goddess, as if she's incorruptible and without carnal desires or goals beyond worship. It's comical that you trust her so much, but you don't seem to know what she's about. And you have the nerve to ask me who I am." *
> 
> ...


Ulysesn looks at Yuki then back at Britta
"Perhaps I will. The reason I ask is my own goals that is all. It's important."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, two of the people I trust the most are Tassy and Hayao, even now.  If they trust you, then I do." Yuki nods at Britta's words, "But if you randomly start hitting things, they might not appreciate it, if you want to trust me on anything."



*"Do you remember when the camp was attacked by those maniacs throwing the bombs everywhere? The ones who tried to get Annie?" *Britta asks not bothering to wait for an answer. 

*"I didn't fight. I did nothing, because they might have been legitimate authority. They might have been from some temple or inquisitors or Paladins coming to cart off a felon--no offense Annie." *

She pauses. *"I didn't know the situation, so I didn't act. Trust that if I start "randomly hitting something" it's not random and that some thought has gone into any other routes. I'd rather know for sure that person I'm killing is deserving of it. And rather make their death as painful as possible without having to wonder if it was avoidable." *



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Yuki then back at Britta
> "Perhaps I will. The reason I ask is my own goals that is all. It's important."



*"So you think I have a part in your goals?" *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"So you think I have a part in your goals?" *



"Every person you've seen from the most common to kings are part of my goals. Hayao and Tassara have the right ideas as goals, but they don't go far enough with them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2014)

"I didn't mean any offense, Red, really.  I was just giving advice from personal experience." Yuki chuckles lightly, then trots over to Ulysesn, holding a hand over the ranger's mouth, "Lets just not make this trip any more difficult than it already is with a stupid little argument, again." Yuki lets off a sheepish smile and a nervous laugh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Every person you've seen from the most common to kings are part of my goals. Hayao and Tassara have the right ideas as goals, but they don't go far enough with them."



*"That's right, some such about making the world more just. I think you tried to tell me before about mansions."*



Captain Obvious said:


> "I didn't mean any offense, Red, really.  I was just giving advice from personal experience." Yuki chuckles lightly, then trots over to Ulysesn, holding a hand over the ranger's mouth, "Lets just not make this trip any more difficult than it already is with a stupid little argument, again." Yuki lets off a sheepish smile and a nervous laugh.



*"Wasn't arguing, just explaining. I keep the things I keep obscured in part because it's who I am and also because it was the request of your leaders." *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I didn't mean any offense, Red, really.  I was just giving advice from personal experience." Yuki chuckles lightly, then trots over to Ulysesn, holding a hand over the ranger's mouth, "Lets just not make this trip any more difficult than it already is with a stupid little argument, again." Yuki lets off a sheepish smile and a nervous laugh.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"That's right, some such about making the world more just. I think you tried to tell me before about mansions."*


Ulysesn doesn't say anything, but the look on her face tells Britta that's not quite it.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender scratches his chin a moment thinking, "last I heard he was a couple days Northeast of here, he moves around a lot though.  Might have moved on since supply's getting dry."
> 
> One of the braver patrons speaks up, almost drooling, "can't afford to pay for one of those, but, damn, never knew it was even an option."



"Mate, I'm up for havin a laugh. A sequence of dares, best ones get a pint if ye do them." Duncan laughs, "Stranger and more off the wall they are the better!"

((What would you do for a Klondike bar XD))

"Well that's my mission for now, te be able te resupply ye guys and ensure there's enough in the world for everyone te enjoy - this shouldn't be restricted as it is."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Mate, I'm up for havin a laugh. A sequence of dares, best ones get a pint if ye do them." Duncan laughs, "Stranger and more off the wall they are the better!"



The man shrugs slightly, "Okay, what's the bet?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2014)

"Go outside and sing I'm a little teapot, with actions"

"Take the cinnamon challenge"

"Put on a bra and strut around the place actin like a woman."

"Knock on the mayor's office and run"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The group can make out a large pavilion tent in the distance.  As they approach more details come into view.  A second smaller tent sits beside the larger one with a canopy tent beside that providing shelter to a number of oxen.  Several carts are beside the "barn" half covered in snow.

Other than the animals there's no sign of movement, certainly no one comes to greet them.  Though by the directions this seems to be the place.






Vergil said:


> "Go outside and sing I'm a little teapot, with actions"
> 
> "Take the cinnamon challenge"
> 
> ...



A middle-aged and very inebriated woman jumps up from the crowd giggling, "I can do that one!"  Without waiting for a response she rips off her shirt revealing the ample bounty within.  One of the people nearby urges her to sit down but is quickly booed down by the crowd.

She struts amateurishly and drunkenly towards Duncan, "now how is a woman supposed to act again?"

An elven man groans, "that doesn't count!"  He snaps his fingers and his shirt transforms magically into a lacy neglige.  He slowly rises and expertly saunters about the room in a well practiced manner.  Duncan hears someone mutter something derogatory about mages and their proclivities a few others echo sentiments that magic should be banned from honest competitions.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hellooooooo??!! Anyone home???" Annie shouts out loud towards the tents. "We've come to buy tuns of beer!!!" She'll wait a few moments to see if anyone comes out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hellooooooo??!! Anyone home???" Annie shouts out loud towards the tents. "We've come to buy tuns of beer!!!" She'll wait a few moments to see if anyone comes out.



There's no response to Annie's calls.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 21, 2014)

"I can sneak in and check things, if ya want." Yuki shrugs, following with Annie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I can sneak in and check things, if ya want." Yuki shrugs, following with Annie.



Ulysesn follows behind Yuki closely
"Yea, I don't like this."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duncan nods in approval of the drunken woman's impressive coconuts and strokes his chin at the elven man's performance. 

"Whilst the elf did use magic, it's still a he and his was clearly more embarrassin'. Honestly ye looked like ye enjoyed that a wee bit too much but fuck it, ye came out of the closet and good fer ye. Have a pint."

"Right eh... what's next? Hey barkeep, ye got anythin that's really really spicy? Or maybe a bunch of cinnamon powder?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2014)

Annie's gonna get off the cart, park them somewhere save and then buff herself up with a few defensive spells (Blurr, stoneskin) and approach the big tent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

Britta shakes her head at Annie. *"Not the best idea to call out like that, let me back you up at least now."* Britta turns to Ulysesn. *"Keep your eye out for any sign of trouble and support us from back here," *she says.

Britta mutters an incantation and steps away from the wagons. As she walks she makes a series of broad sweeping gestures and with a flourish and twirl that sends her skirt fanning out she curls into the shape of an orange furred wolf. The wolf looks the Ulysesn and then Annie and darts off in the direction of the tents. 

*Stealth: *
1d20+29 → [19,29] = (48)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta shakes her head at Annie. *"Not the best idea to call out like that, let me back you up at least now."* Britta turns to Ulysesn. *"Keep your eye out for any sign of trouble and support us from back here," *she says.
> 
> Britta mutters an incantation and steps away from the wagons. As she walks she makes a series of broad sweeping gestures and with a flourish and twirl that sends her skirt fanning out she curls into the shape of an orange furred wolf. The wolf looks the Ulysesn and then Annie and darts off in the direction of the tents.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn casts Listening Lorecall


> You gain the ability to precisely and instantaneously identify and locate the origins of even the most minute sounds you detect. You gain a +4 insight bonus on Listen checks.
> 
> In addition, if you have 5 or more ranks in Listen, *you gain blindsense out to 30 feet*. If you have 10 or more ranks in Listen, you gain blindsight out to 30 feet instead.


Perception:
1d20+21
19+21 = 40

"Okay."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

_Britta gains +2 STR and Natural Armor in this form. She also gains the scent ability. She's going to keep her nose and eyes hunting for trouble. _

*Perception:* 
1d20+29 → [11,29] = (40)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 21, 2014)

Yuki gives Uly a gentle kiss, "Keep a good eye out."  she uses an oil of invisibility, then moves past the other two to check things out with her speed.  

Stealth(do I even need this?)-
Roll(1d20)+48:
17,+48
Total:65

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
20,+22
Total:42


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Silently/magically/etc entering the large pavilion tent they find it to be dominated by several large brewing vats.  Smaller storage bins are filled with hops and various grains and ingredients for the brews and there's an area set aside for preparing the ingredients and equipment that wouldn't be out of place in an alchemists lab.

Papers and books are scattered haphazardly about the work area.  There's no sign of anyone inside but by the look of it whomever was there left in a rush.

The smaller tent is apparently used as living quarters, a smallish bed and dwarf-sized clothes fill a few chests.






Vergil said:


> Duncan nods in approval of the drunken woman's impressive coconuts and strokes his chin at the elven man's performance.
> 
> "Whilst the elf did use magic, it's still a he and his was clearly more embarrassin'. Honestly ye looked like ye enjoyed that a wee bit too much but fuck it, ye came out of the closet and good fer ye. Have a pint."
> 
> "Right eh... what's next? Hey barkeep, ye got anythin that's really really spicy? Or maybe a bunch of cinnamon powder?"



The barkeep brings out a small pouch full of cinnamon obviously curious where this is going.  Once Duncan explains the challenge a pair of big men step forward obviously figuring this will be an easy competition.

The first takes his spoonful and almost immediately cough/chokes a cloud of reddish dust into the air, quickly doubling over to jeers from the crowds.

The second man does a double-take but stubbornly clenches his mouth shut.  He struggles swallowing for a few moments slowly turning purple.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2014)

Duncan is in tears laughing and waves to the other more stubborn man as he does so,

"Ok ok ye win, let go of the cinnamon or ye'll hurt yerself." The image of the man having a coughing fit and running around for water was too priceless a Duncan to forget and he keeps laughing as the pint is drawn for the winner.

((If it's more serious then he'll use his healing hex on him))


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2014)

"Helloooo?! Anyone here," Annie keeps asking and maybe even looking through some of the papers laying on the ground. If no one answers she'll have a tasting of the brewing beer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan is in tears laughing and waves to the other more stubborn man as he does so,
> 
> "Ok ok ye win, let go of the cinnamon or ye'll hurt yerself." The image of the man having a coughing fit and running around for water was too priceless a Duncan to forget and he keeps laughing as the pint is drawn for the winner.
> 
> ((If it's more serious then he'll use his healing hex on him))


The man promptly gasps for air which turns into weak choking coughs, after a moment he hacks up some reddish sludge onto the floor and appears to be breathing easier (despite the groans from the barkeep and those nearest to him).



Muk said:


> "Helloooo?! Anyone here," Annie keeps asking and  maybe even looking through some of the papers laying on the ground. If  no one answers she'll have a tasting of the brewing beer.



There's no response to her cries.

The papers are all written in dwarven (which Annie apparently can read) and are an odd mix of what appear to be different brewing recipes and bizarre historical notes on the history of beer (primarily Dwaven beer though that might go without saying  ).

The vats are actually empty, well cleaned and ready for the next batch to start.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hey, well we didn't come here to leave empty handed, so why don't we do some brewing. Just follow my instructions!" Annie says and directs the others on what to do according to the written notes and some of her own alchemical knowledge.

Craft Alchemy:
1d20+24
17+24 = 41


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 21, 2014)

Unless there is a need for Yuki's strength or other abilities she will continue to watch until her invisibility runs out.  Maybe look around for suspicious things around.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2014)

"That's fuckin gross dude. Barkeep - what do ye think is a worthy game for this?" He asks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Britta growls through barred teeth. *"Beer takes hours to brew and must ferment for weeks. The product needs to be there in two days--we need to be out of here by nightfall. Something ran these people off and we'd be better if we were gone too,"* she says still in the wolf's form. Her voice seems to come from underneath her body, like it's being projected out through the fur and not spoken. 

*"We can cut our losses on the money and salvage something, maybe move this operation and the instructions back to the base--but staying here is ill advised." *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

"Yuki is fast and strong enough to make that not much of a hassle."


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2014)

"We are not really going to be able to move all the machinery with one single haul," Annie says.

((Am i understanding it correctly, that we just need to fill the tuns? or would we need to do the full process?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2014)

"I don't know, I might be able to.  Shouldn't be heavier than a horse or two, right?" Yuki states from her watching spot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

*"If we can't carry it then we take the materials and the beer formula; these people are rich they can help you build your own brewery," *Britta says


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I don't know, I might be able to.  Shouldn't be heavier than a horse or two, right?" Yuki states from her watching spot.


"Are you able to carry the small apparatus, the tubing and other machinery just as it is right now. Build up in a functioning way? No, I doubt so. And I don't see records for how to put together the dwarven brewery like it is right now. I only found a few recipes on the compositions not on how to build up the machinery," Annie replies. "It'll only take me a few hours to fill up the tuns and we'll be off by the morning."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Are you able to carry the small apparatus, the tubing and other machinery just as it is right now. Build up in a functioning way? No, I doubt so. And I don't see records for how to put together the dwarven brewery like it is right now. I only found a few recipes on the compositions not on how to build up the machinery," Annie replies. "It'll only take me a few hours to fill up the tuns and we'll be off by the morning."



"If you have the discs help she might be able to. Britta is right even if we were not rich. Drell should be able to reverse engineer it and Ironwall build it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "That's fuckin gross dude. Barkeep - what do ye think is a worthy game for this?" He asks


"Could always try gutbusters," the barkeep says apparently getting into the fun.  "Mix up some of the worst swill you can find, see who can keep it down."



Muk said:


> "Hey, well we didn't come here to leave empty handed, so why don't we do some brewing. Just follow my instructions!" Annie says and directs the others on what to do according to the written notes and some of her own alchemical knowledge.
> 
> Craft Alchemy:
> 1d20+24
> 17+24 = 41


As Britta points out the process of brewing takes, at a minimum, days.

And while Annie's more than competent enough to make alcohol from yeast and sugar she's not exactly trained in the art of brewing, it's doubtful she would match the product of a master brewer.



Muk said:


> "We are not really going to be able to move all the machinery with one single haul," Annie says.
> 
> ((Am i understanding it correctly, that we just need to fill the tuns? or would we need to do the full process?))



Brewing's three phases, first boiling, which is what most of the equipment here is used for.  That would be doable in a few hours.  The beer then needs to ferment for at least a few days (varies by recipe but 3-14 days is the general range, 10's probably average).  It can do that in barrels though you'll want to transfer them to "clean" barrels once its done and you've conditioned the beer.

If you want to try your hand at it you can spend half a day or so starting things before heading back.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2014)

"Gutbuster it is!" Duncan takes an empty glass and starts to pour a little bit of everyone's drink into it, also including any food that they may have had. 

"Anyone want te contribute somethin?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

"Makenna probably would have liked this..."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Healing the constitution damage will help, that seems to be what the cleric has been doing.  That's purely a prolonging measure though.



Tassara cast two Lesser Restoration spells for constitution. 1d4=3, 1d4=2 "That should hold for a while"


@Troyce
*You had to steal because your mother needed it before, I understand that much. But now, you are rich enough to not steal out of survival... and if you want peace of mind you should make up for what you did before. If you don't do it for you, then do it for her sake. No mother wants their child to be hunted down because of her. Pay back whatever you are been searched for and free yourself that feeling of persecution.*


"We should get going. Speak with whoever needs speaking. Please, lead the way"  Tassara tells not-Troyce to take her to the Thieves Guild to ask about the cure. Tassara will keep talking with Troyce mentally to get details about how should she address them in this situation.

Diplomacy 1d20+25=45


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna probably would have liked this..."



Britta starts to sniff around, but still answers. *"I'm sure she would have loved traveling two days from civilization for naught." *

She tries to pick up any scent of the Dwarven brewers. If need be she will start with the clothes in the chest outside and use that to see if she can get a bead on their direction. 

*"I bloody hate Dwarves, but if we can get some hint about what's going on maybe we'll be able to figure out what to do from there." *


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 22, 2014)

(_Geez, fine, i'll think about_) he thinks in an almost derisive tone, pouting a bit as he leaves.

((So, what _exactly_ does Troyce know about the guild? Are there headquarters or something?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Are you able to carry the small apparatus, the tubing and other machinery just as it is right now. Build up in a functioning way? No, I doubt so. And I don't see records for how to put together the dwarven brewery like it is right now. I only found a few recipes on the compositions not on how to build up the machinery," Annie replies. "It'll only take me a few hours to fill up the tuns and we'll be off by the morning."


"Alright, fine Kitten, I'll let you do your thing."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna probably would have liked this..."


Yuki puts her arms around Ulysesn from behind, "I'm sure she would have loved to use true brewing equipment.  Probably would have been able to make some great alcohol with this."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta starts to sniff around, but still answers. *"I'm sure she would have loved traveling two days from civilization for naught." *
> 
> She tries to pick up any scent of the Dwarven brewers. If need be she will start with the clothes in the chest outside and use that to see if she can get a bead on their direction.
> 
> *"I bloody hate Dwarves, but if we can get some hint about what's going on maybe we'll be able to figure out what to do from there." *


"Well, you're just a big furball of optimism." Yuki smirks, messing up Ulysesn's hair, and looking around for anything heavy that can't be moved easily, that could hide anything.  "Smell anything Red?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

*"I'm a narcissist with a controlling personality; I don't like to not know the stakes of what I'm involved in," *Britta says still sniffing around. 

((Apparently scent requires a Wisdom check (not sure why the fuck that is). But I'm doing one)).

Wisdom Check (Scent): 
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)

*"We should hunt around in here and see if there's any clues to what happened,"* Britta suggests.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 22, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I'm a narcissist with a controlling personality; I don't like to not know the stakes of what I'm involved in," *Britta says still sniffing around.
> 
> ((Apparently scent requires a Wisdom check (not sure why the fuck that is). But I'm doing one)).
> 
> ...



((You need a survival check to track, untrained that's a Wis check))

Britta detects a faint scent going away from camp.  She can barely pick it up so it must be hours old.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 22, 2014)

((Can't really post now will reply to other things later))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

*"There's a faint scent leading this way,"* her tail goes rigid and she points her nose off in a direction to indicate where she's talking about. *"It's old, so whatever caused them to leave happened hours ago. There's probably little chance of catching them if they maintained a good pace." *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2014)

"I don't know, we could catch them if you kept up the directions." Yuki shrugs, "Could use a couple of my floating disk charges."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

*"To what end, exactly? For all we know they could have run off chasing the promise of good ale. We need to salvage what we can and head back to base. The others already have to wait four days before they can do anything else for us to get back," *Britta says. 

*"And sure, I could chase them basically forever without tiring, but you all need sleep and the like. They're hours ahead of us in what seems to be the wrong direction and the beer we were promised obviously isn't brewed yet. Even if we did catch them we'd have days of work and waiting ahead of us and that's if they came back to brew it for us,"* she explains.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2014)

"Are you a coward?" Yuki raises her eyebrow, "Where ever they went, it could be better than we ever imagined.  Just look of all this, it wouldn't be left like this if something didn't happen." she turns to leave in the direction Britta told her, "C'mon Princess, lets go adventuring." she picks up Ulysesn, "The life of an adventurer is unpredictable but very rewarding, I'm going to go check this out, maybe something will come of it.  Just go ahead and go back if you want, Red." she looks for footsteps in the snow, and follows them, if not, she will just head in the direction stated.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
10,+22
Total:32

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie will spend some time trying to brew some beer and fill them up in clean barrels with the help of anyone who's willing and left (if not all just went to try and find some missing dwarves). "If you don't mind, I'd probably need a few hands with the brewing. So I'd appreciate it if you don't all run off," Annie says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Are you a coward?" Yuki raises her eyebrow, "Where ever they went, it could be better than we ever imagined.  Just look of all this, it wouldn't be left like this if something didn't happen." she turns to leave in the direction Britta told her, "C'mon Princess, lets go adventuring." she picks up Ulysesn, "The life of an adventurer is unpredictable but very rewarding, I'm going to go check this out, maybe something will come of it.  Just go ahead and go back if you want, Red." she looks for footsteps in the snow, and follows them, if not, she will just head in the direction stated.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+22:
> ...


Ulysesn laughs
"Hey now hey~ Put me in the saddle as well ahah, don't want to end up like Hayao. I think we can catch up to them easily because of you, but you should grab those two as well."
Ulysesn helps with the tracking while in the saddle.
Perception:
1d20+21
8+21 = 29

Tracking:
1d20+21
16+21 = 37


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

*"Resorting to name calling and brash outbursts. Very classy. You don't have to tell me to leave," *the wolf Britta begins to shake as if drying off and morphs back into Britta. She shakes briefly and stands up to her full size, fluffing her hair out with her fingers. 

*"I don't have a desire to gallivant around searching for trouble. The last time you took it upon yourself to get involved with something didn't someone die?*" she asks mockingly. 

*"I'll make my way back to the base and tell them which direction they can pick the next body up from," *Britta waves and strikes out toward the horses to retrieve the rest of her goods and makes her way back towards base.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn laughs
> "Hey now hey~ Put me in the saddle as well ahah, don't want to end up like Hayao. I think we can catch up to them easily because of you, but you should grab those two as well."
> Ulysesn helps with the tracking while in the saddle.
> Perception:
> ...


Yuki laughs and sets Ulysesn down so she can hop into the saddle, "Nah, we'll just leave em to do their thing." she shrugs, looking back at the other two, she stares at Britta as she speaks.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Resorting to name calling and brash outbursts. Very classy. You don't have to tell me to leave," *the wolf Britta begins to shake as if drying off and morphs back into Britta. She shakes briefly and stands up to her full size, fluffing her hair out with her fingers.
> 
> *"I don't have a desire to gallivant around searching for trouble. The last time you took it upon yourself to get involved with something didn't someone die?*" she asks mockingly.
> 
> *"I'll make my way back to the base and tell them which direction they can pick the next body up from," *Britta waves and strikes out toward the horses to retrieve the rest of her goods and makes her way back towards base.



"Oh, I'd never do_ that _Red.  I'm an explosive just waiting to go off, I'm sure if they're going to find any corpses it'll be your's.  Somebody may have died last time, but not this time with the two of us." Yuki tilts her hat back, turning her hair and the deer fur a stark white color, "Suit yourself, sometimes searching for trouble is worth it.  I got a good feeling about this time." she crosses her arms and starts in the direction, "C'mon Princess, we don't need little miss pessimism."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

"I guess so, but remember we are just scouting Yuki. Honestly if you trained in tracking things more I would think you'd probably be the best person for it I've seen. If we do see something we'll have to think about it."
Ulysesn pats Yuki's back
"Lets see what we find."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 22, 2014)

Hayao picks Rin back up and follows along silently, still keeping an eye out here and there. When they meet the first of the thieves or whoever the contact into the guild is, he'll use his lifesense on them in order to get a general idea of their strength, etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Britta is heading back alone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan's barroom antics_ 





Vergil said:


> "Gutbuster it is!" Duncan takes an empty glass and starts to pour a little bit of everyone's drink into it, also including any food that they may have had.
> 
> "Anyone want te contribute somethin?"



The bartender clears his throat with a loud sound then spits into the brew. Still apparently not satisfied he probes a finger into his ear for a moment then digs out a large blob of earwax and plops it into the mix.

He nods satisfied but before anyone can step up a waitress runs up with a devilish grin on her face holding a spittoon.  She dumps a fair measure of the fluid within into the mug before curtsying slightly and stepping back into the crowd.

For a few moments there's no response from the crowd, one might consider that they've gone too far.  But a slow murmur rises in the crowd, people goading their friends and many challenges to personal honor.

The pressure in the crowd build until finally a dwarf steps forward, face red from jeering but full of bluster.  He climbs up to the stool and grasps the mug with both hands before swiftly downing the brew in one, long, nauseating gulp.

He looks green in the face, and disoriented, and looks more than once like he might fall off the stool but after a moment he recovers and lets out a loud belch.  "Had worse."





*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 






soulnova said:


> Tassara cast two Lesser Restoration spells for constitution. 1d4=3, 1d4=2 "That should hold for a while"


The same "fighting" feeling is there with her attempts to heal however in this case she is able to push through it and the mother seems significantly better because of it.



Crossbow said:


> ((So, what _exactly_ does Troyce know about the guild? Are there headquarters or something?))



The guild walks a narrow line, they have to keep a low profile as the city takes a very disliking policy on thieves.  But they need to keep a strong presence in order to keep "independent operations" from growing (or worse a rival guild).

As such they keep a "court" in a warehouse in one of the slummier districts of the city.  It's a well known "secret" to the guards but due to its location and due to the fact that they're careful to avoid overtly plotting anything criminal there the guards mostly leave it alone.





*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 




After a short time the gnome thanks the party for entertaining him and promises again to return sometime for tales of their adventures.  He then re-enters his carriage and the carriage vanishes into thin air, apparently teleporting to parts unknown.





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The group splits up, a sure-fire plan in any potentially dangerous situation.

Ironwall stays to assist with the brewing and whatever (he has no skill at brewing but can certainly follow directions or at least lift heavy things).

Nissa seems torn but ultimately elects to stay, unwilling to abandon Annie whom she has promised to protect.





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




Unless otherwise ordered Nissa will patrol outside with Fluffykins to keep an eye on the area.

Annie and Ironwall begin the brewing process, all is quiet for now.





*Spoiler*: _Britta_ 




You're travel back is uneventful at your normal movement rate (I'm assuming you're not bothering to stop).





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




After a little more than half an hour the pair hears a haunting singing carrying through the air.












Moving closer the group sees a disturbing sight in the distance.  The crumbling ruins of some sort of old manor home, surrounded by a good 50 giant forms, the decay marks them as zombie Ogres.  They hammer on the house that they're too large to enter, bare hands sundering cracks in the walls and shaking mortar from the stones.  From time to time something silverish lances out driving back one of the forms but whomever (or whatever) is inside seems hopelessly overwhelmed.

(We'll call the distance 500' for fun, they don't seem to notice or at least don't care about you yet)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Okay Yuki, we are outnumbered here, we'll have to use hit and run tactics. We'll take them out one at a time and take them out with our better mobility and ours prepared spells, get me 90 feet within reach so I can be more effective."
Ulysesn dismounts and casts gravity bow,then jumps back on Yuki

*Spoiler*: __ 




gravity-bow



"Charge then run out of reach over and over. Hit the ones I focus fire on and shoot we need to take them down fast, if they start gathering where it's unsafe to do this lure them slowly to me and focus on the ones I shoot. Also make sure they can't reach me if they start going for me come and get me"


> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 7 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 9, *Init* +12, *HP* 145/145, *DR* Resist Fire: 9, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 26, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 31, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +11, *CMB* +25, *Base Attack Bonus* 13,   *Action Points* 0
> *Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1 + Gnome's crossbow sight (Infinite) * +36 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...


AoO# per round: 12 AoO range: 90' AoO dmg: 4d8+10 AoO attack: +36
*Ini: 1d20+17
11+17 = 28*
Ulysesn casts arrowmind on himself

Ulysesn taps his boots giving 10 rounds of haste
He focuses fire on them one at a time picking one that is attacking the most weakened part of the structure.
Clusttered shots will be taking effect here.
please add haste to everything I forgot


> A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. Any condition that makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses.




*Spoiler*: _attack rounds_ 




Round 1

1d20+30 → [18,30] = (48)
1d20+30 → [20,30] = (50)
1d20+30 → [13,30] = (43)
1d20+25 → [18,25] = (43)
1d20+20 → [7,20] = (27)

Round 2
1d20+30 → [9,30] = (39)
1d20+30 → [20,30] = (50)
1d20+30 → [12,30] = (42)
1d20+25 → [1,25] = (26)
1d20+20 → [6,20] = (26)



Round 3
1d20+30 → [17,30] = (47)
1d20+30 → [3,30] = (33)
1d20+30 → [16,30] = (46)
1d20+25 → [12,25] = (37)
1d20+20 → [3,20] = (23)



Round 4
1d20+30 → [20,30] = (50)
1d20+30 → [1,30] = (31)
1d20+30 → [18,30] = (48)
1d20+25 → [19,25] = (44)
1d20+20 → [1,20] = (21)



Round 5
1d20+30 → [16,30] = (46)
1d20+30 → [2,30] = (32)
1d20+30 → [13,30] = (43)
1d20+25 → [2,25] = (27)
1d20+20 → [7,20] = (27)





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




round 1
4d8+18 → [2,4,7,7,18] = (38)
4d8+18 → [7,1,8,2,18] = (36)

4d8+18 → [2,8,3,6,18] = (37)
4d8+18 → [2,8,8,6,18] = (42)

4d8+18 → [1,2,8,5,18] = (34)
4d8+18 → [5,6,1,1,18] = (31)

4d8+18 → [8,7,2,5,18] = (40)
4d8+18 → [7,6,7,7,18] = (45)

4d8+18 → [6,2,3,7,18] = (36)
4d8+18 → [5,4,7,8,18] = (42)


round 2
4d8+18 → [8,4,6,8,18] = (44)
4d8+18 → [1,1,2,5,18] = (27)

4d8+18 → [4,4,5,8,18] = (39)
4d8+18 → [6,2,6,8,18] = (40)

4d8+18 → [5,7,1,1,18] = (32)
4d8+18 → [3,7,2,3,18] = (33)

4d8+18 → [3,8,3,2,18] = (34)
4d8+18 → [6,5,4,1,18] = (34)

4d8+18 → [1,3,1,5,18] = (28)
4d8+18 → [5,2,5,7,18] = (37)

round 3
4d8+18 → [5,5,4,1,18] = (33)
4d8+18 → [7,8,7,6,18] = (46)

4d8+18 → [7,1,4,6,18] = (36)
4d8+18 → [5,8,7,4,18] = (42)

4d8+18 → [4,5,3,3,18] = (33)
4d8+18 → [1,7,5,5,18] = (36)

4d8+18 → [1,7,3,7,18] = (36)
4d8+18 → [4,8,1,3,18] = (34)

4d8+18 → [8,5,2,4,18] = (37)
4d8+18 → [4,5,3,5,18] = (35)

round 4

4d8+18 → [6,2,6,3,18] = (35)
4d8+18 → [7,7,3,7,18] = (42)

4d8+18 → [2,4,3,2,18] = (29)
4d8+18 → [3,1,1,5,18] = (28)

4d8+18 → [6,7,6,6,18] = (43)
4d8+18 → [2,7,5,7,18] = (39)

4d8+18 → [3,5,7,6,18] = (39)
4d8+18 → [6,4,5,5,18] = (38)

4d8+18 → [5,7,5,6,18] = (41)
4d8+18 → [5,7,3,3,18] = (36)


round 5
4d8+18 → [7,6,6,7,18] = (44)
4d8+18 → [2,6,7,5,18] = (38)

4d8+18 → [4,8,7,4,18] = (41)
4d8+18 → [2,6,8,8,18] = (42)

4d8+18 → [1,6,3,5,18] = (33)
4d8+18 → [7,7,1,6,18] = (39)

4d8+18 → [2,1,7,2,18] = (30)
4d8+18 → [2,4,5,5,18] = (34)

4d8+18 → [6,2,5,2,18] = (33)
4d8+18 → [4,7,7,1,18] = (37)


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 23, 2014)

Troyce leads the others to the "court", taking _great caution_ not to get mugged any further on the way.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

((Late for work, will try to get a substantive post up once I get through the morning rush though.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

((Working slowly on combat, will try to post at lunch maybe?))



Crossbow said:


> Troyce leads the others to the "court", taking _great caution_ not to get mugged any further on the way.



Troyce leads them into the seedy underbelly of the city.  It's still crowded by they don't face any more resistance, in fact they might get the impression that they're expected.  Arriving at the warehouse the guard waves them in with barely an acknowledgement.

The guildmaster sits on his "throne," a plush chair set up as if a king giving audience.  A handful of guards flank him, though from the movement in the shadows more people lurk to be called if needed.

The guildmaster is a oily looking half-elf, he sits leaning on one arm of the chair watching as they enter, noting the others.  After a moment's consideration he speaks, "Troyce!  I _had_ heard you were back in town, how nice of you to visit after so long away."  His voice does not even attempt to hide the fact that this was an expected meeting.  "I was worried you'd be too famous to visit our poor old friends."


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 23, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Troyce leads them into the seedy underbelly of the city.  It's still crowded by they don't face any more resistance, in fact they might get the impression that they're expected.  Arriving at the warehouse the guard waves them in with barely an acknowledgement.
> 
> The guildmaster sits on his "throne," a plush chair set up as if a king giving audience.  A handful of guards flank him, though from the movement in the shadows more people lurk to be called if needed.
> 
> The guildmaster is a oily looking half-elf, he sits leaning on one arm of the chair watching as they enter, noting the others.  After a moment's consideration he speaks, "Troyce!  I _had_ heard you were back in town, how nice of you to visit after so long away."  His voice does not even attempt to hide the fact that this was an expected meeting.  "I was worried you'd be too famous to visit our poor old friends."



_(You guys can call me Troyce while we're here, obviously)_

"Famous, am I? How flattering." Troyce replies. "Then would it be safe to assume you know exactly why i've returned?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> _(You guys can call me Troyce while we're here, obviously)_
> 
> "Famous, am I? How flattering." Troyce replies. "Then would it be safe to assume you know exactly why i've returned?"



The man smiles, "why, clearly you've felt bad about being gone so long.  I'm sure you wanted to catch up on your dues, maybe offer to do a favor for your old friends to smooth over any hurt feelings."  His voice and demeanor is ever so slightly predatory, "not that we would of course; good friends that we are."

"Maybe a better question is do _you_ know why you are here?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2014)

Tassara will let Troyce talk as long as he needs. She silently looks around regarding these people.


Perception 1d20+23=27
Sense Motive 1d20+21=25


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 23, 2014)

Hayao falls into an easy stance as he listens to the correspondence between Troyce and the leader of the Thieve's Guild, focusing on the latter as he concentrates on his power. He then repeats on the guards next to the man, and looks towards the shadows to see if he can catch an image of those gathered there. Nothing in his body language implies anything inviting, relaxed, or comfortable. If anything the normally stoic samurai looks like he might very well lash out.

He steps up beside the rogue. "Troyce," he says quietly, hands kept folded in front of his chest.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2014)

@Troyce

*Troyce, what's the name of this man? does he have any nicknames or titles?*, she asks the rogue mentally.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 23, 2014)

_(He's too smart to have give out his name, at least to me. Normally goes by "guildmaster")_ says Troyce's mind, as his hands try and give Hayao a "please-try-not-to-kill-anyone-yet" gesture



WorkingMoogle said:


> The man smiles, "why, clearly you've felt bad about being gone so long.  I'm sure you wanted to catch up on your dues, maybe offer to do a favor for your old friends to smooth over any hurt feelings."  His voice and demeanor is ever so slightly predatory, "not that we would of course; good friends that we are."
> 
> "Maybe a better question is do _you_ know why you are here?"



"Well, let me think", he says to the guildmaster. "Obviously you don't want me dead, you've had far too many opportunities to do that. Normally I'd think it's because we're on good terms, but something about your tone just now is making feel like you need me for something. Perhaps making use of my unique combination of inconpiscuity and charisma?"

Troyce will try and judge the man's intentions based on the reaction to his words.

Sense Motive (Oratory)
1d20+16
6+16=22


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

((I'll reply to other stuff later))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




*Round 1:*

Ulysesn and Yuki advance and spell up while the ogres continue to pound on the structure.  Bits of dust and crumbling of mortar fly from their strikes but it seems to be holding solid for now.  A silvery hammer arcs out from one of the windows connecting with one of the zombies in a fiery explosion, he drops one ogre to the ground but almost instantly another takes its place hammering to get in.

*Round 2:*
Yuki advances further after dropping off Ulysesn and fires off a blast of water.  It knocks the ogres back a step but they're too densely packed around the house to do too much.  Ulysesn kills two and wounds a third from his distant position.  The ogres that aren't able to reach the building welcome the idea of Yuki running to meet her and they lumber towards her, Ulysesn does what he can to wound them.  The figure in the house drops another ogre in a flaming explosion picking shots through the window to lash out with something.

A few of the ogres close in on Yuki, one manages to hit (-18hp), his meaty fist slamming the monk like a club.

*Round 3:*
Ulysesn picks off some of the wounded ogres, keeping Yuki's back clear in case things go badly.  Yuki clears one of the ogres from her flank as yet another exploding hammerstrike takes down one of the ogres pounding on the building.  The horde keeps swarming at Yuki, mostly ignoring the bolts from the ranger's bow.  They strike clumsily at Yuki but they cannot connect with her trained reflexes.

*Round 4:*
The  numbers are thinning and Ulysesn starts to clean up already wounded ogres, adding to the pile of corpses around Yuki.  The ogres continue to pound on the building, some of the walls are starting to crack and light peaks out from within, it still holds but it some areas won't take much more punishment.

*Round 5:*
Ulysesn and Yuki finish off the ogres swarming the monk leaving them free to start clearing the building itself.  The hammer-wielder continues his work through windows and ever-increasing cracks in the building.

*Rounds 6, 7, 8*
The group cleans up the remaining zombies, leaving the area quiet and still once more.  The building is close to ruins now, the exterior walls are cracked and crumbling (though it seems stable enough at the moment).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2014)

"Nice one Yuki, you kept them so busy they didn't even think of anything else." Ulysesn holds her hand up for a high five
"Let me check your wounds for anything odd then we'll see about those inside."
Heal check: 1d20+16
20+16 = 36


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuki slaps her hand against Ulysesn's, then grips it, leaning down to look at the ranger face-to-face, "That's my job, isn't it?" she grins, "Have to protect my Princess.  Even if you killed most of them." she lets go of Ulysesn's hand, then letting her look at the wounds. 

"I wonder what all this is about." Yuki gets a confused look on her face, "I mean so many of them in one place, I doubt even Kaylee could do that yet."  She looks around for anything significant or anything suspicious.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
16,+22
Total:38


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Sense Motive 1d20+21=25


The guildmaster is cool and confident, he clearly thinks he has the upper hand here -- more to the point he's used to having the upper hand.

But it doesn't seem to have malice about it, more like a merchant with goods that are in high demand.  He knows what he wants and what he's willing to part with.


The guildmaster himself is quite skilled.  Probably not specifically in swordplay but he's got a lot of experience under his belt (probably around 15th level?).  

The guards, both near him and in the shadows are quite capable by commoner's standpoints but negligible compared to the party (3rd or 4th level).




Crossbow said:


> "Well, let me think", he says to the guildmaster. "Obviously you don't  want me dead, you've had far too many opportunities to do that. Normally  I'd think it's because we're on good terms, but something about your  tone just now is making feel like you need me for something. Perhaps  making use of my unique combination of inconpiscuity and charisma?"
> 
> Troyce will try and judge the man's intentions based on the reaction to his words.


The man seems borderline insulted at the suggestion of violence, Troyce knows that isn't the preferred method for getting things done here.  There's also a hint of humor, almost dismissing?  And a sense of shifting approach.

"Come now, there's no need to be modest.  Word of your accomplishments has reached here already," likely he's sought out such rumors.  "I must say I was surprised to hear nothing of you for so long, then for you to pop up killing orcs, a noble hero saving the downtrodden?"

He pauses a moment, as if thinking about something for the first time (an act), "you wouldn't be making a habit of that last part would you?  I do hear rumors from time to time that might be of interest to the self-sacrificing types."  He's clearly leading with the last.  Clumsy, by his standards.



Ringabel said:


> "Nice one Yuki, you kept them so busy they didn't even think of anything else." Ulysesn holds her hand up for a high five
> "Let me check your wounds for anything odd then we'll see about those inside."
> Heal check: 1d20+16
> 20+16 = 36


Her injury seems normal enough, assuming there's a "normal" for being bludgeoned by an ogre zombie 



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki slaps her hand against Ulysesn's,  then grips it, leaning down to look at the ranger face-to-face, "That's my job, isn't it?" she grins, "Have to protect my Princess.  Even if you killed most of them." she lets go of Ulysesn's hand, then letting her look at the wounds.
> 
> "I wonder what all this is about." Yuki gets a confused look on her face, "I mean so many of them in one place, I doubt even Kaylee could do that yet."  She looks around for anything significant or anything suspicious



There's movement inside the ruined building, presumably from whatever the figure was that was fight from inside.  After a minute a voice calls out, "everything clear out there?"

Assuming an affirmative response the figure exits through the shattered doorway.  He's a stout dwarf with a braided, grey-streaked, black beard and steel-grey eyes.  He wears a bizarre sort of black platemail.  It's covered in leather straps that holster bottles like some sort of walking bar.  His back is dominated by 5 small casks, the sort that might hold only a few pints each.  A elaborate mithral flagon is strapped to his belt.  

He looks the two of you over a moment before speaking, "well, can't say I expected to be helped by a wee lass and, well, whatever you are."  He looks at Yuki clearly confused, "but at the same time, I can't say I expected help at all.  So me thanks, for what they're worth.  I'd offer more if I had aught to give, on a quest at the moment though, didn't expect to need but the necessities."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuki gives a two finger salute, "Long story, well, I'm Yuki, this is Ulysesn, how did all this happen?" she asks, tilting her head, "What're you needing to do?  I bet we could help you on your quest, if you like."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives a two finger salute, "Long story, well, I'm Yuki, this is Ulysesn, how did all this happen?" she asks, tilting her head, "What're you needing to do?  I bet we could help you on your quest, if you like."



"Well, ain't my place to stop you if you want to come along."  He shrugs slightly.  "I'm not for saying it'll be exciting though, least not to most people.  I've felt the calling, it's time for me to make me paragon craft."

Seeing blank expressions I elaborate, "comes a time in a Dwarf's life when he hears the call, to forge a craft that surpasses anything else he'll make in his life.  A weaponsmith might forge a blade of sublime quality that will become an item of legend for generations.  A carpenter a throne fit for the Thanes of old."

"I'm a brewer, and I've felt the call of inspiration building since I came to this area, finally figured out why.  The First Vat is near, where the first beer was brewed.  I can think of no more fitting place to work."

"Stopped here on the way, was going to rest for the night, seemed safe enough then all of a--."  He stops as if something occurs to him then heads back inside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, ain't my place to stop you if you want to come along."  He shrugs slightly.  "I'm not for saying it'll be exciting though, least not to most people.  I've felt the calling, it's time for me to make me paragon craft."
> 
> Seeing blank expressions I elaborate, "comes a time in a Dwarf's life when he hears the call, to forge a craft that surpasses anything else he'll make in his life.  A weaponsmith might forge a blade of sublime quality that will become an item of legend for generations.  A carpenter a throne fit for the Thanes of old."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn sighs
"Our client is running off somewhere lets follow him and make sure he doesn't die Yuki."
The lithe half-elf begins following behind yuki


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuki nods at what the dwarf says, then looks at Ulysesn, "Yeah.  Let's go." she trots into the building, "Hey, what's going on?" she questions as she looks around the building.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
6,+22
Total:28


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2014)

Ulysesn also looks around
perception:
1d20+17
7+17 = 24
"Dwarf, I suggest you be careful."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> The lithe half-elf begins following behind yuki



The inside of the structure is almost as damaged as the outside, obviously anything of value was looted long ago.

Or so you would think but the dwarf shifts a bit of rubble aside scattering fragments of stone and pulls out a chest from a corner of the foundation.  "Was checking the place out before going to sleep, saw something here.  While I was trying to force it out all hell broke loose outside."

He pulls the apparently heavy mug from his belt and holds it as if to smash open the chest, "just give me a second here, I'll open her up, maybe you'll get some reward yet."

((Your new name is lame by the way  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The inside of the structure is almost as damaged as the outside, obviously anything of value was looted long ago.
> 
> Or so you would think but the dwarf shifts a bit of rubble aside scattering fragments of stone and pulls out a chest from a corner of the foundation.  "Was checking the place out before going to sleep, saw something here.  While I was trying to force it out all hell broke loose outside."
> 
> ...


"Wait! It could be trapped. Yuki, can you check it first? Make sure it isn't trapped and open it for him maybe? Wouldn't want the client dying now."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuki nods, "Here, I'll do it, short stuff.  Princess is right, we don't want you hurt." she reaches out coming near the dwarf.

If allowed to she looks for traps on it, and disables it if possible.  If not, break it open.
Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
16,+22
Total:38

Disable device-
Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35

Strength-
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, "Here, I'll do it, short stuff.  Princess is right, we don't want you hurt." she reaches out coming near the dwarf.



A careful examination of the chest finds small magical runes traced in such a fashion that opening them will cause them to be broken.

Unfortunately Yuki does not have the skill to safely disarm this trap (need the rogue ability 'trapfinding' to do so).

((In 3.5 you need 'trapfinding' to even find magical traps  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2014)

((Let's punch it!))

"Can't get it dealt with.  Let's break it open, stand back." she'll try to either open it or punch it, whichever one is needed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((Let's punch it!))
> 
> "Can't get it dealt with.  Let's break it open, stand back." she'll try to either open it or punch it, whichever one is needed.



"Ho-hold on Yuki, can't you we just carry it back? It could explode or something."

Ulysesn stands back never the less, taking cover while watching.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 23, 2014)

Yuki will still deal with it, despite Ulysesn's words.  "Doesn't matter, princess.  I can deal with it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((Let's punch it!))
> 
> "Can't get it dealt with.  Let's break it open, stand back." she'll try to either open it or punch it, whichever one is needed.



(( *shrug* Okay ))

Yuki ignores the runes and picks the lock on the chest.  When it's pushed open it explodes violently (Yuki -22 force damage ).

The chest is full of gems, though most of them are cracked and shattered now.  There's also a pair of lacy, black silk gloves inlaid with black pearls that's miraculously undamaged.

The dwarf approaches once the the danger has cleared and starts sifting through the gems, "damn shame.  Still treasure's treasure and you've earned your share, I'll divide them up then?"

((I'll get the modified list posted in a minute ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> (( *shrug* Okay ))
> 
> Yuki ignores the runes and picks the lock on the chest.  When it's pushed open it explodes violently (Yuki -22 force damage ).
> 
> ...


"Ahhh, Yuki. I wanted the treasure to be intact."
Ulysesn looks at the gloves
"Interesting. Wonder what these are."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Loot list_ 




Black gloves that will likely be forgotten about.

** Destroyed **     Alexandrite (200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Alexandrite (300 gp)
** Destroyed **     Alexandrite (700 gp)
** Destroyed **     Amethyst (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Amethyst (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Aquamarine (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     Aquamarine (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     Azurite (9 gp)
** Destroyed **     Azurite (12 gp)
** Destroyed **     Banded Agate (6 gp)
** Destroyed **     Banded Agate (11 gp)
** Destroyed **     Banded Agate (11 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Opal (1200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (500 gp)
    Black Pearl (700 gp)
    Black Star Sapphire (900 gp)
** Destroyed **     Blue Diamond (8000 gp)
    Blue Quartz (14 gp)
    Blue Sapphire (1200 gp)
    Blue Star Sapphire (1200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Blue Star Sapphire (1300 gp)
** Destroyed **     Brown-green Garnet (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Chalcedony (40 gp)
** Destroyed **     Chrysoberyl (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Citrine (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Coral (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Coral (100 gp)
    Coral (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Deep Blue Spinel (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     Deep Blue Spinel (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     Deep Blue Spinel (700 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (700 gp)
    Emerald (1200 gp)
    Eye Agate (12 gp)
** Destroyed **     Fiery Yellow Corundum (700 gp)
** Destroyed **     Fiery Yellow Corundum (1100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Fire Opal (1000 gp)
** Destroyed **     Fire Opal (1200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Golden Pearl (130 gp)
    Golden Pearl (130 gp)
** Destroyed **     Golden Yellow Topaz (400 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     Hematite (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Hematite (11 gp)
** Destroyed **     Hematite (12 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jasper (20 gp)
    Jasper (20 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jasper (20 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jet (80 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jet (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Lapis Lazuli (12 gp)
** Destroyed **     Lapis Lazuli (13 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (6 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (9 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (11 gp)
** Destroyed **     Onyx (30 gp)
** Destroyed **     Peridot (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Peridot (60 gp)
    Pink Pearl (80 gp)
** Destroyed **     Pink Pearl (110 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rhodochrosite (10 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (15 gp)
    Rich Purple Corundum (600 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rock Crystal (20 gp)
    Rose Quartz (30 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rose Quartz (40 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rose Quartz (50 gp)
    Silver Pearl (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Silver Pearl (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Silver Pearl (130 gp)
** Destroyed **     Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Smoky Quartz (60 gp)
    Star Rose Quartz (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Star Ruby (900 gp)
** Destroyed **     Tourmaline (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Tourmaline (130 gp)
** Destroyed **     Turquoise (9 gp)
    Turquoise (9 gp)
** Destroyed **     Turquoise (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Turquoise (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Turquoise (11 gp)
** Destroyed **     Violet Garnet (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     White Pearl (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Zircon (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Alexandrite (700 gp)
    Alexandrite (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     Amber (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Aquamarine (600 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (300 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Bloodstone (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Bloodstone (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Blue Sapphire (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     Blue Sapphire (1000 gp)
** Destroyed **     Chalcedony (20 gp)
** Destroyed **     Chrysoprase (20 gp)
    Citrine (50 gp)
    Citrine (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Coral (140 gp)
** Destroyed **     Deep Blue Spinel (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     Eye Agate (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Golden Pearl (110 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Golden Yellow Topaz (200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Golden Yellow Topaz (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jacinth (7000 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jet (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Lapis Lazuli (6 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (6 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (7 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (10 gp)
    Malachite (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (12 gp)
    Malachite (15 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moonstone (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moonstone (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (7 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (8 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (13 gp)
** Destroyed **     Obsidian (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Onyx (40 gp)
** Destroyed **     Red Spinel (60 gp)
    Red Spinel (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rhodochrosite (8 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rhodochrosite (10 gp)
    Rich Purple Corundum (800 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rock Crystal (40 gp)
** Destroyed **     Sardonyx (60 gp)
    Sardonyx (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Smoky Quartz (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Tourmaline (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     White Opal (1100 gp)
    White Pearl (100 gp)
    Zircon (20 gp)
** Destroyed **     Alexandrite (400 gp)
    Amber (110 gp)
** Destroyed **     Amethyst (90 gp)
    Aquamarine (300 gp)
** Destroyed **     Aquamarine (400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Aquamarine (400 gp)
    Aquamarine (600 gp)
    Aquamarine (700 gp)
** Destroyed **     Banded Agate (10 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     Black Pearl (800 gp)
    Black Star Sapphire (1400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Bloodstone (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Bloodstone (70 gp)
    Bloodstone (80 gp)
** Destroyed **     Blue Star Sapphire (1200 gp)
** Destroyed **     Chrysoprase (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Chrysoprase (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Citrine (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Citrine (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Citrine (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Coral (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Coral (110 gp)
** Destroyed **     Deep Blue Spinel (400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Deep Blue Spinel (600 gp)
    Eye Agate (13 gp)
** Destroyed **     Freshwater Pearl (7 gp)
** Destroyed **     Iolite (50 gp)
    Iolite (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Iolite (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Jet (90 gp)
    Jet (110 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (7 gp)
** Destroyed **     Lapis Lazuli (11 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (9 gp)
** Destroyed **     Malachite (14 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moonstone (40 gp)
** Destroyed **     Moss Agate (6 gp)
    Obsidian (9 gp)
** Destroyed **     Onyx (20 gp)
** Destroyed **     Onyx (30 gp)
** Destroyed **     Onyx (80 gp)
** Destroyed **     Peridot (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Peridot (70 gp)
** Destroyed **     Pink Pearl (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Pink Pearl (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Red Garnet (140 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rhodochrosite (6 gp)
** Destroyed **     Rhodochrosite (12 gp)
** Destroyed **     Sardonyx (30 gp)
** Destroyed **     Sardonyx (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Silver Pearl (100 gp)
** Destroyed **     Silver Pearl (130 gp)
** Destroyed **     Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
** Destroyed **     Turquoise (10 gp)
    Turquoise (12 gp)
    Violet Garnet (300 gp)
** Destroyed **     Violet Garnet (400 gp)
** Destroyed **     Violet Garnet (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     Violet Garnet (500 gp)
** Destroyed **     White Opal (700 gp)
** Destroyed **     White Opal (1000 gp)
    White Pearl (90 gp)
** Destroyed **     Zircon (60 gp)
** Destroyed **     Zircon (80 gp)



((If people have specific requests the dwarf will accommodate them, otherwise he'll divide the gems into 3 approximately equal value piles.  He has no interest in the gloves.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Ulysesn picks up the gloves and puts them away.
"I would say that we did most of the work, but you did show us it and appear to be our client. Lets go ahead and split the gems evenly in value."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuki gets up and flicks Ulysesn, "Don't be such a shit.  You could at least be a bit nicer about it." she rolls her eyes, "And of course _you_ take the one thing that isn't gems and dust."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Ulysesn picks up the gloves and puts them away.
> "I would say that we did most of the work, but you did show us it and appear to be our client. Lets go ahead and split the gems evenly in value."



The dwarf divides the gems ((I'll let you guys do the math)), "so now what?  Sleep here?  Not exactly keen on it after what already happened but I doubt we'll find anything more accommodating out there."

"And what's with this 'client' nonsense?  I don't remember hiring you.  You're welcome to come along if you want but never really been much for hiring lackies."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gets up and flicks Ulysesn, "Don't be such a shit.  You could at least be a bit nicer about it." she rolls her eyes, "And of course _you_ take the one thing that isn't gems and dust."



"Hmm? I'm just holding onto it. Just as you'll be holding onto our share of all the gems." Ulysesn pets Yuki a bit.


EvilMoogle said:


> The dwarf divides the gems ((I'll let you guys do the math)), "so now what?  Sleep here?  Not exactly keen on it after what already happened but I doubt we'll find anything more accommodating out there."
> 
> "And what's with this 'client' nonsense?  I don't remember hiring you.  You're welcome to come along if you want but never really been much for hiring lackies."



"You'll see. Yuki will carry you back to your brewery while I ride saddle at full speed, no need for rest. We'll be back in less than an hour." Ulysesn smiles at Yuki.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuki shrugs, "I'm coming just for the fun of it.  But, I'm not sure where we should go, myself," She looks at Ulysesn, raising her eyebrow, "Or we could head off into the direction you feel we should go in for a few hours, You can ride on my saddle, and I'll carry Princess here.  We can go pretty fast that way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "You'll see. Yuki will carry you back to your brewery while I ride saddle at full speed, no need for rest. We'll be back in less than an hour." Ulysesn smiles at Yuki.



He looks at Ulysesn queerly a minute, "lass, I'm not going back to me brewery, I'm going to the first vat.  I've been called.  But I'm not sure of me chances of finding it in the dark so that means rest until morning."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

"I've got a sort of...well, I can see in the dark, if that helps at all." she shrugs, "Or we can stay here, like you said."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> He looks at Ulysesn queerly a minute, "lass, I'm not going back to me brewery, I'm going to the first vat.  I've been called.  But I'm not sure of me chances of finding it in the dark so that means rest until morning."



"We know where it is and we can get you back there before it's dark. Trust us. We got rid of those Ogres didn't we?"
Diplomacy:
1d20+14
14+14 = 28


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

"Ulysesn, drop it." she shoots a glare to the half-elf, "He wants to find something, we'll help him.  Simple as that.  We don't know where this first vat is, so don't even give him any false hopes."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Ulysesn, drop it." she shoots a glare to the half-elf, "He wants to find something, we'll help him.  Simple as that.  We don't know where this first vat is, so don't even give him any false hopes."



Ulysesn sighs and shakes her head
"I thought you hated dwarves, why do you want to spend the night with one?"
Ulysesn finds a chair and sits down


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The guildmaster is cool and confident, he clearly thinks he has the upper hand here -- more to the point he's used to having the upper hand.
> 
> But it doesn't seem to have malice about it, more like a merchant with goods that are in high demand.  He knows what he wants and what he's willing to part with.
> 
> ...



"While self-sacrificing might the goal, let's say I try my best to keep everyone from getting to that. You are right though, rumors of the kind would be welcomed" Tassara smiles and makes a small bow to the man. "Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist... but I'm sure you know already"

"How may we address you, monsieur?" she asks politely. 

Diplomacy 1d20+25=30


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

"I'm trying to be nice.  And _obviously_ I can only be nice to one person I at a time." she crosses her arms, laying the deer legs down, "Keep it up, and I won't let you cuddle for warmth."  She gets a pouty look on her face.  "It was only a few days ago, I couldn't stand you.  You're getting the light treatment Princess."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 24, 2014)

"Where did everyone go?"  Kaylee looks around the compound for her companions but really only sees orcs.  Glancing at Zombie Yuki only gave her a slack faced gaze and she shrugged wandering around a bit.


Duncan

*'Just wandering around wondering everyone had gotten off to.'*  She replies mentally.


((Okay, feel a bit back to posting.  Sorry about that.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I'm trying to be nice.  And _obviously_ I can only be nice to one person I at a time." she crosses her arms, laying the deer legs down, "Keep it up, and I won't let you cuddle for warmth."  She gets a pouty look on her face.  "It was only a few days ago, I couldn't stand you.  You're getting the light treatment Princess."


Ulysesn walks over and hugs Yuki
"Please calm down, if you want to rest here we'll rest here. I'll even stand guard first, so you get rest. Dwarf, we should sleep together for safety,and we need to reinforce some of the structure and the doors for the night in case anything else gets ideas.
I'll cast alarm to make sure things aren't completely unsafe as well.
Also we need a room where light won't leak out to sleep in so anything outside won't be attracted."
Ulysesn will point out structural weaknesses and help reinforce them however she can with objects in the house.
Engineering:
1d20+9
13+9 = 22
Ulysesn will cast Alarm as soon as it's dark in the area they will sleep


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2014)

((On second thought, since everyone knows now)) 

Three miles outside of the sleepy village of Anelap Britta will turn back settle off to the side of the road and transform back into her Hal-Elf form. She walks back to the road and makes her way the rest of the way to town on foot, though at a hurried pace.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Ulysesn walks over and hugs Yuki
> "Please calm down, if you want to rest here we'll rest here. I'll even stand guard first, so you get rest. Dwarf, we should sleep together for safety,and we need to reinforce some of the structure and the doors for the night in case anything else gets ideas.
> I'll cast alarm to make sure things aren't completely unsafe as well.
> Also we need a room where light won't leak out to sleep in so anything outside won't be attracted."
> ...



Ulysesn's hug allowed Yuki to hear the ranger's heartbeat, if only for a moment.  She swallows, "Alright, fine.  Don't hurt yourself Princess." She stands back up to her hooves, catching something that falls, then reinforcing where Ulysesn tells her to, "Just be careful.  Let me move the heavy stuff."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ulysesn's hug allowed Yuki to hear the ranger's heartbeat, if only for a moment.  She swallows, "Alright, fine.  Don't hurt yourself Princess." She stands back up to her hooves, catching something that falls, then reinforcing where Ulysesn tells her to, "Just be careful.  Let me move the heavy stuff."


"Thank you Yuki, you know know how weak I am the help is nice."
As Yuki moves things she feels her wounds slowly heal
(+25 hp yuki, all healing belt charges are gone for the day)
"I don't want you to die Yuki, we've both lost enough."
Ulysesn starts pulling out healing potions
"I know you don't like the taste of them, But here."
Ulysesn hands Yuki 4 Healing potions to drink


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2014)

When Britta finally does get to town she heads to the "bar" at the _Prancing Reindeer._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuki refuses the potions, “Only in dire circumstances will I try to stomach those again.  Was bad enough with the armor.” she steps over something, then glances back again.  “I knew you would finally admit I was stronger.” she winks, then looks at the Dwarf, speaking mostly to herself, only partially to the dwarf, explaining the relationship, “We've have always been at eachother's throats.  We tried to settle it in the ring, she's the best long range fighter, I'm the best hand-to-hand fighter.  Up close, I had reach, but she had flexibility.  About five rounds and we called it a draw, finally we...had a tiebreaker in her quarters.” she shrugs, moving stuff still, “I had reach, she had flexibility.  Lots of ways to work off the stress of our line of work.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki refuses the potions, ?Only in dire circumstances will I try to stomach those again.  Was bad enough with the armor.? she steps over something, then glances back again.  ?I knew you would finally admit I was stronger.? she winks, then looks at the Dwarf, speaking mostly to herself, only partially to the dwarf, explaining the relationship, ?We've have always been at eachother's throats.  We tried to settle it in the ring, she's the best long range fighter, I'm the best hand-to-hand fighter.  Up close, I had reach, but she had flexibility.  About five rounds and we called it a draw, finally we...had a tiebreaker in her quarters.? she shrugs, moving stuff still, ?I had reach, she had flexibility.  Lots of ways to work off the stress of our line of work.?


"We could break that tie breaker later tonight you know." Ulysesn insinuates 
"Maybe I'll beat you again." She winks


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuki lets off a quiet chuckle, “I'd love to, I don't know if we can though Princess, don't want to horrify the dwarf too bad, he isn't an elf.  Thing is, you didn't win last time, who's to say you will this time?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki lets off a quiet chuckle, ?I'd love to, I don't know if we can though Princess, don't want to horrify the dwarf too bad, he isn't an elf.  Thing is, you didn't win last time, who's to say you will this time??



"Hmm, maybe, maybe not. Oh Yuki you know neither of us care if anyone gets horrified." 
Ulysesn starts laughing hard for about a minute.
"I don't mind losing sometimes you know." Ulysesn smirks


----------



## Vergil (Sep 24, 2014)

Duncan-Kaylee telepathy


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahahahaaha - i dunno where they went but this dwarf just drank...ahahahaah! I've saved a glass of the best ale you'll ever taste! Come to the tavern!"




"Mate, fuck aye! Here, ye totally deserved this!" Duncan hands him a pint of the ale. 

"I reckon I'll hold on te the rest of it, but I'll make sure I'll do my best te re-create it!"

Duncan walks up to the dwarf, "Hey so...ye know anythin about an underground city of dwarves that wasn't too far from here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "Hmm, maybe, maybe not. Oh Yuki you know neither of us care if anyone gets horrified."
> Ulysesn starts laughing hard for about a minute.
> "I don't mind losing sometimes you know." Ulysesn smirks



Yuki wiggles her eyebrow at Ulysesn, "Oh, really?  Maybe we will try again tonight if we are safe enough, since we'll have a lot of time to kill until morning, only needing to sleep four hours between us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki wiggles her eyebrow at Ulysesn, "Oh, really?  Maybe we will try again tonight if we are safe enough, since we'll have a lot of time to kill until morning, only needing to sleep four hours between us."


"Ohohooo."
Ulysesn finishes directing Yuki where to put stuff to prepare for the coming night, properly preparing for any future problems


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2014)

Troyce will wait for the half-elf's response to Tassara before saying anything.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Where did everyone go?"  Kaylee looks around the compound for her companions but really only sees orcs.  Glancing at Zombie Yuki only gave her a slack faced gaze and she shrugged wandering around a bit.
> 
> 
> Duncan
> ...



Just then Kaylee can see Max carrying some supplies back to the Orc building with Kathy in tow. "I can't play right now Kathy, sorry" the girl apologizes to the cat. Kaylee also sees a small group of people arriving there from the town, mostly female adepts/clerics and a couple of what would seem to be male guards.

"Oh! Good! You are here! Tassara just left to check something up, but she left some instructions, specially, she wants the little one learning common as soon as possible."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 24, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "While self-sacrificing might the goal, let's say I try my best to keep everyone from getting to that. You are right though, rumors of the kind would be welcomed" Tassara smiles and makes a small bow to the man. "Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist... but I'm sure you know already"
> 
> "How may we address you, monsieur?" she asks politely.
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+25=30


"I've always been partial to 'His Highness the Emperor Augustus Gladius IV,'" he says referring to the lord emperor of Eomr whom he very much is not (assuming he's not really good at disguises  ).  "But that is quite a mouthful, you may call me Auggy if you like."

"As to rumors, a few of my fellows came across cultists in the sewers while ... patrolling.  Odd fellows dressed in rotting rags and sickly green robes if you know the type."  Tassara will certainly recognize this as the clergy of Rotlord.  "And while I try very much to stay out of religious squabbles, such things never work out well.  _But the sewers belong to us._"

"But undergound turf wars are messy things.  Far less death involved if there were only someone to take care of this for us."




Ringabel said:


> Ulysesn walks over and hugs Yuki
> "Please calm down, if you want to rest here we'll rest here. I'll even stand guard first, so you get rest. Dwarf, we should sleep together for safety,and we need to reinforce some of the structure and the doors for the night in case anything else gets ideas.
> I'll cast alarm to make sure things aren't completely unsafe as well.
> Also we need a room where light won't leak out to sleep in so anything outside won't be attracted."
> ...



The building is structurally sound in the sense that it's not going to collapse in the near future.  It's probably not going to take another army of ogres pounding on it but Ulysesn and Yuki can reinforce the weakest areas.




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki refuses the potions, ?Only in dire circumstances will I try to stomach those again.  Was bad enough with the armor.? she steps over something, then glances back again.  ?I knew you would finally admit I was stronger.? she winks, then looks at the Dwarf, speaking mostly to herself, only partially to the dwarf, explaining the relationship, ?We've have always been at eachother's throats.  We tried to settle it in the ring, she's the best long range fighter, I'm the best hand-to-hand fighter.  Up close, I had reach, but she had flexibility.  About five rounds and we called it a draw, finally we...had a tiebreaker in her quarters.? she shrugs, moving stuff still, ?I had reach, she had flexibility.  Lots of ways to work off the stress of our line of work.?


Once the treasure's split and there's no sign of immediate threat the dwarf promptly lays out on a flat spot on the floor and begins snoring away like a pack of a thousand wildebeests.



Vergil said:


> Duncan walks up to the dwarf, "Hey so...ye know anythin about an underground city of dwarves that wasn't too far from here?"


The Dwarf thinks for a bit, "used to be some sort of Dwarven kingdom in the area, fell long before my time though.  Never been a big history buff though."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When Britta finally does get to town she heads to the "bar" at the _Prancing Reindeer._



It's pretty late by the time Britta arrives, there's no real activity in the bar though the innkeeper's wife is happy to make something for Britta if she's looking to eat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The building is structurally sound in the sense that it's not going to collapse in the near future.  It's probably not going to take another army of ogres pounding on it but Ulysesn and Yuki can reinforce the weakest areas.
> Once the treasure's split and there's no sign of immediate threat the dwarf promptly lays out on a flat spot on the floor and begins snoring away like a pack of a thousand wildebeests.



"And that's the door blocked. Okay, seeing as how the dwarf just konked out here it looks like this is where we will be sleeping. "
Ulysesn casts alarm in that area once yuki is in with her (lasts 8 hours)
"Looks like we are staying here until the morning. As promised you get to sleep first Yuki."
Ulysesn sits down on the ground and pats her lap for Yuki's head to lay on
"We'll have our fun after we both rest."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 24, 2014)

"This process could have been greatly expedited if you had been forthcoming with what you wanted at the onset of this conversation," Hayao mutters at Auggy. "I believe a human's life far exceeds the real estate value of sewage networks." The elf looks to Troyce to see what he wanted to do.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuki takes a deep breath, "Alright Princess, I'll see you in a bit."  she lays on her side, setting her head down on Ulysesn's lap.  "Good night."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki takes a deep breath, "Alright Princess, I'll see you in a bit."  she lays on her side, setting her head down on Ulysesn's lap.  "Good night."



*If nothing happens in those two hours Ulysesn will trade shifts with yuki*
"Your turn, btw, I set up a spell that goes off if anything leaves or enters."
Ulysesn pets Yuki's hair and leans against her
"Until later Miss Beast."
Then sleeps on Yuki


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hmm. Well, I suppose that sort of thing can be diplomatically resolved...", mumbled aloud with a hand on his chin. "Well, since my friend here has broached the subject, I'd like some reassurance that you actually _can_ give us what's right fully ours before I make any decisions."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




Working into the evening you finish the "boiling" phase of the brewing.  The next phase is waiting while the brew ferments, a process that doesn't require any particular equipment (barrels) but will be between 3 and 20 days using the yeast you're using.






Hidden Nin said:


> "This process could have been greatly expedited if you had been forthcoming with what you wanted at the onset of this conversation," Hayao mutters at Auggy. "I believe a human's life far exceeds the real estate value of sewage networks." The elf looks to Troyce to see what he wanted to do.


The guildmaster offers an unappologetic snort, "you could say the same about any war.  But make no mistake the sewers have often saved the lives of my people."



Crossbow said:


> "Hmm. Well, I suppose that sort of thing can be diplomatically resolved...", mumbled aloud with a hand on his chin. "Well, since my friend here has broached the subject, I'd like some reassurance that you actually _can_ give us what's right fully ours before I make any decisions."



The guildmaster gives Troyce an insulted look, "ah, the matter of some missing property?  It's often I hear such sad stories, these are trying times.  I assure you you'll have the full support of my resources in tracking it down when you return successfully.  I'm quite sure your missing property will be located without problem."




Ringabel said:


> *If nothing happens in those two hours Ulysesn will trade shifts with yuki*
> "Your turn, btw, I set up a spell that goes off if anything leaves or enters."
> Ulysesn pets Yuki's hair and leans against her
> "Until later Miss Beast."
> Then sleeps on Yuki



Ulysesn's watch goes without disturbance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuki sits up, just the deer half laying down as Ulysesn slept against her she begins keeping watch for her two hours.  "Damn it, I want to hate you, but for some reason I can't completely." she mumbles under her breath when she knew the ranger was asleep.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2014)

"Auggy it is then"

"Sickly green robes? ...Must be the Clergy of Rotlord" she shakes her head visibly disgusted. "Surely up to no good. Always spreading disease..." she gives Troyce a meanginful glance.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 24, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Sickly green robes? ...Must be the Clergy of Rotlord" she shakes her head visibly disgusted. "Surely up to no good. Always spreading disease..." she gives Troyce a meanginful glance.



Troyce mumbles something about how locating it was never the problem before he meets Tassara's gaze, keeping it for a few second as his mind connects the dots.

"...Alright, Fourthy, you drive a hard bargain, but you have yourself a deal. We go in, take care of the problem, and then _you _start cooperating. Any additional intel you'd like to give us before we head out, _Your Majesty_?" he asks, lacing the honorific with enough sarcasm to cut through steel.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 24, 2014)

Hayao nods vaguely. "So be it. This seems like something that might've caught our attention eventually if left to its own devices anyway..." he comments, though is still eyeing Auggy suspiciously.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2014)

"Any other info, like their current numbers or known associates would be well appreciated. I'm not entirely sure if Troyce is familiar with the sewer system so most likely we would also require a guide. I'm sure you can provide one" 

Tassara is much more polite feeling to her.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 24, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan-Kaylee telepathy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Giggling to herself Kaylee shakes her head. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 'I've never had ale.  Well that I remember having so why not I will be there in a bit.'





soulnova said:


> Just then Kaylee can see Max carrying some supplies back to the Orc building with Kathy in tow. "I can't play right now Kathy, sorry" the girl apologizes to the cat. Kaylee also sees a small group of people arriving there from the town, mostly female adepts/clerics and a couple of what would seem to be male guards.
> 
> "Oh! Good! You are here! Tassara just left to check something up, but she left some instructions, specially, she wants the little one learning common as soon as possible."


Seeing the people arriving and then seeing Max, Kaylee heads over toward her.  "Hey!"  She says happily and practically skips over.  "What's going on?  Where is everyone?"  She gestures toward the people arriving.


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2014)

Since no one besides Mistress Nissa and Talon is with her, Annie will just stick to the plan and wait 3 days for the fermentation to finish.

Annie will ask Talon if he can't fortify the tents with a wood wall or something easy to make.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2014)

@Yuki: Your watch is also uneventful.  The dwarf is still snoring away, though now it sounds more like a giant caterpillar wearing hardened boots marching through the room.



Crossbow said:


> "...Alright, Fourthy, you drive a hard bargain, but you have yourself a deal. We go in, take care of the problem, and then _you _start cooperating. Any additional intel you'd like to give us before we head out, _Your Majesty_?" he asks, lacing the honorific with enough sarcasm to cut through steel.


"Wonderful!"  The guildsmaster clasps his hands together.  "I'm sure you'll no doubt regale us all with new tales of heroism and bravery."

"I don't think there are many of them, even the Shiney Swords wouldn't be dumb enough to miss a massing," he shrugs slightly.  "But still, they're clearly plotting something, those types always are."

"Oh, don't get sick too, good advice that.  It'd be tragic what with your mother and all if you were both ill and you had to make a choice."



soulnova said:


> "Any other info, like their current numbers or known associates would be well appreciated. I'm not entirely sure if Troyce is familiar with the sewer system so most likely we would also require a guide. I'm sure you can provide one"
> 
> Tassara is much more polite feeling to her.



"I can provide arcane writings of great power, ancient scholars call this a 'map.'"  He waves his hand for one of the guards to bring the requested documents, "my brothers would just get in the way, we're neither adventurers nor heroes."



Muk said:


> Since no one besides Mistress Nissa and Talon is with her, Annie will just stick to the plan and wait 3 days for the fermentation to finish.
> 
> Annie will ask Talon if he can't fortify the tents with a wood wall or something easy to make.



Talon will get to work, though it will take time to make any significant improvements.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Yuki: Your watch is also uneventful.  The dwarf is still snoring away, though now it sounds more like a giant caterpillar wearing hardened boots marching through the room.


Ulysesn wakes up and yawn's softly
"Mmm? How was the watch?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 25, 2014)

"Other than hearing that annoyingly loud dwarf, just fine.  Nothing happened." Yuki shrugs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Other than hearing that annoyingly loud dwarf, just fine.  Nothing happened." Yuki shrugs.



"Oh? Well sounds like you are bored."
Ulysesn suddenly pulls Yuki all the way down
"Lets kill a few hours together."
Unspeakable things happen for the next 4 hours. A whip is involved. 
Ulysesn keeps her Crossbow nearby in case combat is needed.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2014)

Tassara sighs and nods to the offering of the map. She will take it and then move with the others. 

"We might need to prepare better for this. Hayao, do you want to do this by ourselves or should we go back quickly and perhaps bring Max/Kathy and-... I actually don't know who else would be available back there. Max and Britta contacted me to let me know part of the group was going to make a delivery job a town nearby."


=======


"Hey Kaylee!" Max waves at the druid. Kathy goes to her and rubs against her. She wants someone to rub her belly,_ dammit._ "Tassara recruited people to help out with the orcs and the base. We have...uh... a couple of caretakers, teachers, adepts and clerics to look after them. Also these guys here will provide security and make a watch. Cool, huh?"

The people in general greet Kaylee but seem quickly disperse. There's much to be done. There are two particular female clerics, twins, who seem to direct the operation. They carry the same robes of The Coddler, just like Tassara. 

"There's more people back at the city, but they are working on other stuff, you know, charitable services."

"And... the band. _Oh. My. God_.  There's this bard who, I kid you not, he's a dream. I mean, not literally a dream, but a total hunk...like HELLO MY FIRST NAME IS HOTNESS!" Max seems to swoon but then shakes her head as if waking up from her trance. "Oh... hehehehe... ehem... sorry. He and his band will be helping out with the reputation of the group around the city and its vicinity."

*"He's way older than you" * "What does that have to do with anything!? I'm an adult! I can swoon for whoever I want! *I have my reserves about that*"

Kaylee and Max get both contacted through their telepathic link.
*Max? Kaylee? Is anyone else there at the base? *


*Oh... I don't know. Drell, I believe? I was just talking here with Kaylee. *

*Uhmm.....
*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2014)

If there's no one in the town for Britta to feed off of discretely and on terms she has a coffee and gets back on the road.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

"I can return for 3 people. Who would you like me to bring? Just Kathy and Max?"


----------



## kluang (Sep 25, 2014)

After his defeat to Hayao, Zozaria returns to the outskirit of the camp and began practicing again, vowing he will be bested again.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2014)

"Kaylee seems to be there too. Perhaps even Drell, although I'm not entirely sure if she would agree to come or keep doing her research. You could bring any other people/animal inside the bag of holding like we did with the orcs. I'll leave the decision to you." the cleric tells Hayao.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 25, 2014)

Yuki doesn't fight what happens.  After that long encounter, she goes to searching the house for anything of value or significant importance.  

((That is if nothing continues to happen.  If they're caught with their pants down, at least Yuki doesn't need armor or weapons.  ))

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
15,+22
Total:37


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

He nods. "I might suggest locating the cure and handling healing Troyce's mother first, then clearing out the clergy of the Rot Lord? I have a creeping suspicion they may have something to do with her illness in the first place, however..." He sets Rin down and she transforms back, standing near Tassara until Hayao returns. "Hello Tassara." she says with a slight bow.

Once she gives him the bag of holding, he teleports back, slipping a brief note under Drell's door to explain the situation and offer to bring her along, finds Zozaria and tells him to come with them, and gives the offer to Kaylee and Max as well. (Just post whether or not you'd be keen on coming.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2014)

"I believe, Auggy might have the cure. I rather avoid confrontation with them. Confronting the Rotlord cleregy should work for our advantage any way. They could have also stolen the cure..."   If they are still in the vicinity of the guild, Tassara will cast Locate Object >> Cure to see if it is close by. 



Max obviously accepts to go along with Kathy.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 25, 2014)

Once Kaylee comes to the tavern he offers her a pint of ale with a grin. 

"Best thing I ever tasted! My mission in life is to make this! Guy called Valdel, he's somewhere to the North - but that's all we know just now."

((@moogle have you got a list of ingredients for the ale? I was going to have kaylee use her knowledge of the wilds to see if she would know where to get the ingredients from))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hayao returns with Kathy and Max.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2014)

"So, what's the deal here? Some crazy clerics want to make people sick? *They need an ass kick.* Charlie, I agree" Kathy goes quickly at Tassara's side and DEMANDS BELLY RUBS.  Tassara complies as she speaks.

"Alright, what else should we get before we follow this through?"

"Soap, for afterwards." Max jokes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hayao thinks for a moment, and then shakes his head. "The map should be enough, for now. May I see it, for a moment?" he asks, reaching for it. "I find it odd that the guild hasn't contacted the city itself subtly in order to gain some help, but then if the Rotlord's clergy is not directly harming them, the guards might allow them to press against the Thieve's Guild. At any rate, let's not delay. The sooner we are back, the sooner we can wash our hands of this situation."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 25, 2014)

Talking in her head toward the cleric the druid looks confused.  _'What's going on? Duncan is at the tavern, should I get him?_'  She will head toward Duncan while waiting for Tassy's response.

Giving Max and Hayao a wave, Kaylee heads for the tavern.  "Thanks Duncan."  She puts a hand on his arm and tells him what Tassy says.  If she doesn't want them to come, she will take the drink, otherwise she will get him moving.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2014)

((We might need to retcon with Hayao about bringing Kaylee and perhaps Vergil ))

*We ran into some complications here. We might need to take care of some clerics of the Rotlord. They usually do their best to spread disease and plagues... We are not sure how many are there so we might need some help to stop them. * the cleric explains to Kaylee through their link. 

Tassara hands over the map after looking at it herself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

((Can do.))

Hayao looks over the map, studying it closely in silence. Was there any indication of where the Rotlord's clergy had been spotted most frequently?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If there's no one in the town for Britta to feed off of discretely and on terms she has a coffee and gets back on the road.



Well, "no one in town" probably requires elaboration.  There's no one at the tavern (other than the innkeeper's wife), but that's mostly because at this point it's late and it's a fairly small place that doesn't have a bustling tavern except on holidays maybe.

If you're looking for out-of-towners there are probably some traveling salesmen in the inn.  Otherwise it's a village but you'll need to be more specific of what you're looking for (and how).



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki doesn't fight what happens.  After that long encounter, she goes to searching the house for anything of value or significant importance.


Near where the chest was retrieved Yuki finds the remains of a small, shattered stone plate.  Assembling the pieces she finds one side is covered in what appears to be some sort of magical writing.  The other side bares a rough inscription of a zombie and mundane writing.  The writing is an archaic form of common which says "Undead Swarm - Zombie.  Number 2 of 13, collect them all!"



Vergil said:


> Once Kaylee comes to the tavern he offers her a pint of ale with a grin.
> 
> "Best thing I ever tasted! My mission in life is to make this! Guy called Valdel, he's somewhere to the North - but that's all we know just now."
> 
> ((@moogle have you got a list of ingredients for the ale? I was going to have kaylee use her knowledge of the wilds to see if she would know where to get the ingredients from))


Most of the ingredients are common staples, probably purchased on the open market (grains, etc).  He does catch a hint of a type of wild turnip that would probably grow in the hillier more mountainous regions Northwest of the city.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao looks over the map, studying it closely in silence. Was there any indication of where the Rotlord's clergy had been spotted most frequently?



There is indeed an area noted as ill advised for travel along with a few notes on encounters.  Typically the numbers encountered seem to be small, no more than 3-4 but there isn't sufficient detail to say if they're the same people each time or part of a larger group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Near where the chest was retrieved Yuki finds the remains of a small, shattered stone plate.  Assembling the pieces she finds one side is covered in what appears to be some sort of magical writing.  The other side bares a rough inscription of a zombie and mundane writing.  The writing is an archaic form of common which says "Undead Swarm - Zombie.  Number 2 of 13, collect them all!"



"Well that makes much more sense." Yuki mumbles to herself, putting the pieces into her back an slowly walking back to Ulysesn.  She lays her body down onto the floor, pulling out her Tarot cards.  "Here, I'll do a reading, I mean we probably have enough time." She shuffles the cards in her hands, then lays three out in a line.

_Page of Swords
The Sun
Judgement_

She coughs quietly, then looks at Ulysesn, "Alright, past, present, future." she points at each one in turn, looking upward slightly, remembering.  She then looks back down, "Past is...Page of swords.  Means you must use your mind, be truthful, be just and have fortitude.  He's a messenger to great challenges.  Think of them as trials designed to test your mettle. If you accept and prevail, you will become stronger and more resilient." She then points at The Sun card, "The Sun is the present.  Enlightenment, Greatness, Vitality and Assurance.  The Sun gives you strength and tells you that no matter where you go or what you do, your positive and radiant energy will follow you and will bring you happiness and joy."

"And the future...Judgement.  Judgement, rebirth, inner calling, and absolution.  The card calls for a period of reflection and self-evaluation. Judgement tells you that you are close to reaching a significant stage in your own journey." she nods, "I mean, there's other things that come with each card, but they were all upright.  U-um...could be worse.  Could be better."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




The dwarf's snoring is interrupted by a loud, violent, and pungent fart.  He staggers a moment then rises looking around, momentarily confused.  He sniffs the air then swears loudly followed by, "awe, hell, some of us are trying to sleep here."  Grumbling the dwarf rises and briefly checks the area making sure the situation hasn't changed.

After apparently satisfied that more zombie ogres aren't going to start bursting in he sets up some burners and various equipment and sets out the casks he carries on his back setting to work mixing, filtering, and otherwise working with them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

He takes a moment to pick out what seems like the best route or most defensible route for them to take without getting caught out, and then rolls the map back up. "I think I know where our best chances lie, in approaching this. Shall we?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> He takes a moment to pick out what seems like the best route or most defensible route for them to take without getting caught out, and then rolls the map back up. "I think I know where our best chances lie, in approaching this. Shall we?"



Hayao can identify a chamber as a likely location of anything important in the area and the best approach to it through the sewers.

((I'll hold off on moving on until we've had a chance to confirm who's going))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well that makes much more sense." Yuki mumbles to herself, putting the pieces into her back an slowly walking back to Ulysesn.  She lays her body down onto the floor, pulling out her Tarot cards.  "Here, I'll do a reading, I mean we probably have enough time." She shuffles the cards in her hands, then lays three out in a line.
> 
> _Page of Swords
> The Sun
> ...


"Even better than the first time Yuki."
Ulysesn stretches
"Another one of those stupid tablets?"
Ulysesn starts to get dressed back up
"Judgement..."


EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What are you doing? We don't have time to just sit around and make alcohol. Last time I saw something like that I accidentally blew up a town and made it drunk and naked, perhaps we shouldn't mess with it hmm?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2014)

"Eh? What's goin on wit Tassy? What are they doin? Thought they were just gonna cure Troyce's ma."

"Oh, ye know anythin about a turnip that grows Northwest from here. I could probably buy the other stuff but I think I'll need te get that. Turnip in ale - who woulda thought."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2014)

Britta is still going to head out of town and get back on the road. She's going to make her way back to the base as soon as possible. She's going to be three days ahead of the rest of the party when she gets back.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 26, 2014)

"There are some clerics of the Rotlord causing disturbances where they are.  Tassy said she would like some help."  Kaylee hasn't taken a drink of the ale as of yet.

"Turnip?"  Kaylee thinks for a moment.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+20:
5,+20
Total:25


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "What are you doing? We don't have time to just sit around and make alcohol. Last time I saw something like that I accidentally blew up a town and made it drunk and naked, perhaps we shouldn't mess with it hmm?"


The dwarf snorts, "got places to go do you? I ain't stopping you, it'll be dark for hours yet though."

"Anyway, good craftmanship takes time and dedicated effort so just sit yerself down and relax a bit."  He continues his work.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta is still going to head out of town and get back on the road. She's going to make her way back to the base as soon as possible. She's going to be three days ahead of the rest of the party when she gets back.


The trip back is uneventful.  Still waiting to see who leaves, chances are they'll still be gone when Britta gets back (but then again who knows).



Kuno said:


> "Turnip?"  Kaylee thinks for a moment.


They should be some areas nearby where they might grow.  It'd be easier to spot from the air.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The dwarf snorts, "got places to go do you? I ain't stopping you, it'll be dark for hours yet though."
> 
> "Anyway, good craftmanship takes time and dedicated effort so just sit yerself down and relax a bit."  He continues his work.



"Why are we out here again?"
Ulysesn sighs storing the two spells he has left into the ion stone then meditates for spells
((Ion stone: entangle, arrowmind,hawkeye))

*Spoiler*: __ 



level 1 spells
Gravity bow
Alarm
Shock Arrow
level 2 spells
Primal instinct
Listing Lorecall



He then casts primal instinct for a 24 hour +5 ini and survival bonus
"I wonder how the dwarf feels about his stuff being taken by Annie Yuki."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "Even better than the first time Yuki."
> Ulysesn stretches
> "Another one of those stupid tablets?"
> Ulysesn starts to get dressed back up
> "Judgement..."


"Mmm...I don't know which way I prefer it." she purrs, then turns to the cards again, "Judgement implies...judgement of yourself.  Looking into yourself and judging who you are as a person.  For example, I can meditate for hours and look into myself, to see who I really am, that is the gist of the Judgement card.  Let the small man do as he pleases, then we will get going once it's bright enough to see well.  I can do a longer reading if you want a  question answered." she does a bit of pacing then sits back down.



Ringabel said:


> "Why are we out here again?"
> Ulysesn sighs storing the two spells he has left into the ion stone then meditates for spells
> ((Ion stone: entangle, arrowmind,hawkeye))
> 
> ...


"Lets see, we are out here because we needed a type of alcohol, we couldn't get it because the brewer wasn't in his tents, so we went to find him.  We found Zombie ogres, so we decided to kill and investigate.  And that's how we ended up here." she picks up her cards and shuffles again.  "Oh, I'm sure he's absolutely pissed.  But, he's too busy worrying about the first vat." she shrugs, "It's a Dwarf thing I think."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2014)

"Take a drink Kaylee! That pint cost like 10 gold!"


----------



## Kuno (Sep 26, 2014)

With a sigh, Kaylee takes a sip and nods surprised at the flavor then hands the glass to the barkeep.  "Why don't you finish this off for me.  Don't have time to finish it."  She smiles at him then grabs Duncan by the arm.  "Come on we have friends to help."  They will head back to camp to teleport with Hayao.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness: Duncan, Tassara, Max, Kathy, Kaylee, Troyce, Hayao, Rin_ 




Entering the sewers goes about like you might expect.  The sewers are dark, wet, and foul smelling.  What little natural light there is comes in through gutters and grates and is generally accompanied by dripping fluids from the street above.

Traveling through to the area where the previous encounters goes smoothly as well.  There's one area in particular that stands out as isolated and large enough for a group to gather, chances are there's at least something there.

The party slows as they reach the area.  Kathy (who's probably not thrilled about any of this sewers thing) is especially reluctant to enter.

May I please have a formation for the group?  Along with light and any particular significant actions?


*Spoiler*: _Map, totally not stolen!_ 




Ignore all text on the map, ignore the lights, ignore the fence in the "dog cage" and the trap before the warrens.  The ground is wet, though not deeper than a few inches.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 27, 2014)

Kaylee will stay in the middle of the group in wolf form.  Once they come to the room she will use detect magic to see if there is anything strange going on around them.  Definitely not liking Kathy's reaction the druid scopes the room the best she can.  Using all her senses (eyes, ears, nose).

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+22:
14,+22
Total:36

Survival: 
Roll(1d20)+24:
10,+24
Total:34


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 27, 2014)

Hayao keeps to the front with Rin in towards the back, the former keeping eyes open with darkvision reaching to 60 feet (or maybe 120 if they stack). He pauses at the entrance for a few of the others to cast detect magic and study the enchantments, if any.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2014)

"Oh sweetie... I know you don't like it..." Tassara scratches the back of the jaguar's ears to ease her. "Let me check with Kaylee"

Perception + Detect Magic 1d20+23=26

If there's no immediate danger, Tassara will use handle animal to keep Kathy at her side. 

Heel + Handle Animal 1d20+15=33 (+4 for Animal Companion?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 






Kuno said:


> Kaylee will stay in the middle of the group in wolf form.  Once they come to the room she will use detect magic to see if there is anything strange going on around them.  Definitely not liking Kathy's reaction the druid scopes the room the best she can.  Using all her senses (eyes, ears, nose).


It's tough to make out, with all the wonderful scents already tantalizing her wolf-nose but there's a faint scent of rot and decay, like meat gone bad, coming from the entrance to the cultists' area.  The scent seems to be permeating the entire area, coming from the water itself.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao keeps to the front with Rin in towards the back, the former keeping eyes open with darkvision reaching to 60 feet (or maybe 120 if they stack). He pauses at the entrance for a few of the others to cast detect magic and study the enchantments, if any.


There's no sign of magic or activity in the entrance.



soulnova said:


> "Oh sweetie... I know you don't like it..." Tassara scratches the back of the jaguar's ears to ease her. "Let me check with Kaylee"
> 
> Perception + Detect Magic 1d20+23=26
> 
> ...



There's no sign of magic or activity in the entrance area.

With encouragement Kathy reluctantly follows Tassara.





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




Ironwall works through the night crafting crude fortifications.  Nissa keeps patrol at night but there's no sign of any trouble -- or of Ulysesn and Yuki.

Once Annie wakes up in the morning she comes in to check on things.  "Everything going okay here?"  She peeks around looking at the brewing beer.  "Guess so?"  She hesitaties a moment before continued, "do you think Ulysesn and Yuki are okay?  I'm worried they didn't come back last night."

((It's now December 9th if my math is right))





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




The dwarf continues his work seemingly ignoring their discussion.  After about an hour, seemingly satisfied, he starts stripping the equipment down and storing it away.

By the time he's finished the first light of dawn is starting to show.  The dwarf glances outside then grunts, "well, looks like it's time to get going.  If you're coming let's go."  Without waiting for a response he starts out at a steady dwarven pace.

((Wellcome to the hell of movement 20' Yuki  ))

((It's now December 9th if my math is right.))





*Spoiler*: _Team Boring=Drell, Zozaria, Britta_ 




For a few days nothing interesting happens around the base.  Britta makes her way back unmolested.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> The dwarf continues his work seemingly ignoring their discussion. After about an hour, seemingly satisfied, he starts stripping the equipment down and storing it away.
> 
> By the time he's finished the first light of dawn is starting to show. The dwarf glances outside then grunts, "well, looks like it's time to get going. If you're coming let's go." Without waiting for a response he starts out at a steady dwarven pace.





"Hey Yuki... Think you can pick the dwarf up while I ride? Because I know neither of us have the patience to... walk."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 27, 2014)

Using her link with Tassy, Kaylee tells her what she senses.  _'There is something very rotten in here.  I think it is poisoning the water.  At least it seems that way.'_ 

Afterward she will step forward into the room.  Watching everywhere, seeing if she can't sense where the the stench is coming from the strongest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Afterward she will step forward into the room.  Watching everywhere, seeing if she can't sense where the the stench is coming from the strongest.



It seems strongest to the right/East (refer to map posted before).


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2014)

"Ah fer fuck's sake? A sewer? Ye took me away from findin me turnip te go inte a sewer." Duncan looks at wolf-kaylee. (He's behind her) "bad puppy."

Duncan smiles, "only jokin love. So, eh we....fightin some smelly arse folk and ...och I dunno, just point me te the bad guys an I'll hit them"

Duncan casts Heightened vision on himself to be able to see in the dark.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 27, 2014)

Hayao notes the discovered information, and then heads forward, alert and vigilant as ever. He moves towards the channel situated on the right, taking his time to move slowly.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 27, 2014)

Giving a sneeze at Duncan's playfulness Kaylee looks around.  Talking to both Tassara and Duncan points toward the scent.  _'The rotting scent seems to be coming from over there...' _ She slowly heads toward the scent, her senses on high alert.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
19,+20
Total:39

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+22:
15,+22
Total:37

((In case you wanted new rolls.))


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 27, 2014)

Troyce follows the others, trying his best to breath through his mouth


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2014)

"Fuck sake Troyce did ye fart? God that stincks, Tassy - you need te heal his colon or somethin..." Duncan says


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "Hey Yuki... Think you can pick the dwarf up while I ride? Because I know neither of us have the patience to... walk."



"I guess I can." She leans down to let Ulysesn onto her back, then picks up the Dwarf, setting him onto her shoulder.  "Let's go a bit faster little man."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




As you start to head out the Easternly passage a lone figure walks from the Western path.  He's dressed in rotting brown robes with the hood drawn deep.  Upon seeing the party he lets out a long sustained screech.

It's an inhuman sound, somehow even less than an animal, but it echos through the tunnels.  After a moment the party can hear the footsteps of others approaching from both the East and the West.






*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Ulysesn_ 




The Dwarf bats aside Yuki's hands, "me own two feet are good enough!  Don't rightly know where I'm going, rushing will just get us lost."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2014)

"Alright_ fine_." Yuki's words are laced with poison as she pouts.  "Still say we're going to slow." she follows lazily behind the dwarf, wringing her hands and looking around as they walk.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
13,+22
Total:35


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2014)

> HP: 131/131
> PP: 39/39
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Init:
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

R1
Duncan will grumble something about Tassy being here as he casts  on himself, makes his scimitar _keen_ then rushes to the front to face the baddies. 

((I think it's 2 attacks at full power yes? Could I cast 2 spells in the same round? Even if it wasn't down to physical accel but if it was to do with the extra BAB attack we get at lvl9? ))

R2 

Using his martial power he adds  to his scimitar

Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39

Roll(1d20)+19:
18,+19
Total:37

*Dmg:*

Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28 x2 = 56

Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24 = 48

R3
Roll(1d20)+19:
17,+19
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30

*Dmg:*

Roll(1d6)+23:
2,+23
Total:25 x2 = 50

Roll(1d6)+23:
2,+23
Total:25

R4:

Roll(1d20)+19:
8,+19
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+19:
9,+19
Total:28

*Dmg:*

Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

R5:

Roll(1d20)+19:
19,+19
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+19:
14,+19
Total:33

*Dmg:*

Roll(1d6)+23:
6,+23
Total:29 x2 = 58

Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24

PP used 9 = 30/39 remaining))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Alright_ fine_." Yuki's words are laced with poison as she pouts.  "Still say we're going to slow." she follows lazily behind the dwarf, wringing her hands and looking around as they walk.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+22:
> ...



"Could always just run several hundred circles around the dwarf to prove a point." Ulysesn looks at her wrath bandages lazily.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2014)

"I don't know, maybe I will." Yuki looks down at the snow, "I'm getting so sick of dwarves.  Dwarves, damn slow dirt eaters." she mumbles under her breath.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I don't know, maybe I will." Yuki looks down at the snow, "I'm getting so sick of dwarves.  Dwarves, damn slow dirt eaters." she mumbles under her breath.



"I dunno you used to have fairly large legs, think your old boots will fit him?" Ulysesn looks at the dwarf apparently thinking of something.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 28, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "I dunno you used to have fairly large legs, think your old boots will fit him?" Ulysesn looks at the dwarf apparently thinking of something.



Yuki shoots a glare, "Not that large.  They'd probably go up the entirety of his legs, maybe even be a bit snug.  Besides I was planning on giving them to Rin..." she sighs, "Right." she takes the boots out of her bag, holding them out to the dwarf, "Here, these will let you go a bit faster.  Not my speed, but we can cover more distance if you go a bit faster."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shoots a glare, "Not that large.  They'd probably go up the entirety of his legs, maybe even be a bit snug.  Besides I was planning on giving them to Rin..." she sighs, "Right." she takes the boots out of her bag, holding them out to the dwarf, "Here, these will let you go a bit faster.  Not my speed, but we can cover more distance if you go a bit faster."



"Dwarf, if you decide to take the boots I'll let  you borrow these bandages that will make you even faster as well."
Ulysesn points at the Handwraps of Rapid Wrath she has equipped


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> ((I think it's 2 attacks at full power yes? Could I cast 2 spells in the same round? Even if it wasn't down to physical accel but if it was to do with the extra BAB attack we get at lvl9? ))



Normally when you do a "full attack" (a full round action) you get one attack for every 5 points of BAB (or fraction thereof), with each iterative attack at -5 from the previous.

So according to your character sheet your BAB is +6, so you'll make one attack at +6 and one attack at +1 (plus your dexterity, magic, and any other bonuses you get).

With Physical Accel (or Haste, the magic version) you get an additional attack at the full BAB, so you'd get +6/+6/+1 (again plus your other modifiers).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




The dwarf seems a bit suspicious, but hey free magic items.  After putting on the boots and handwraps he takes off at a much faster speed into the mountains.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2014)

Ulysesn rides on yuki who is still keeping up with the dwarf easily.
"You do know we could go even faster still if Yuki just carried you right? But this will do I suppose.How does it feel to not be slow anymore dwarf?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuki easily bounds behind the dwarf, "You feel like we're getting any closer?"


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2014)

Since Annie has a lot of time at hands now that she'll need to wait for fermentation, she'll see if she can't experiment with the rest of the ingredients and mix them with some alchemy to produce some more potent party drinks.

Craft Alchemy:
1d20+24
19+24 = 43

1d20+24
17+24 = 41

1d20+24
17+24 = 41


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Tassara recognize what kind of creature is it? 
Perception 1d20+23=29 
Knowledge Religion 

Initiative  +4 = 13 (forgot to add improved initiative) 

*HP* 163/163, *Speed* 20ft (40ft mounted on Kathy)
*AC* 28, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 28, *Fort* +12, *Ref* +4, *Will* +18, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*Fienslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders) +1 Halberd (good) * +10/+5 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +10 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +7 (1d4, x2)

Tassara casts Spiritual Weapon, right at the side of the creature. 
First Attack
1d20+19;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [8,19] = (27)
1d20+19;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)

Second Attack
1d20+19;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [16,14] = (30)
1d20+19;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)


----------------------------

? [C H A R L I E] ?
*HP 68*
*AC 21 (25 with Mage Armor)* = +2 Dex, +8 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded
; Saves Fort (+8), Ref (+6), Will (+5); Attack Bite +9 (1d6+4), Slam +9 (2d6+4), 2 claws +9 (1d4+4); 
Ability Scores Str 18, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion. Devotion

Init 
"So much for stealth" Max casts Haste on the Party and stays close to Tassara.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Duncan charges at the robed figure, slicing at him with his scimitar as he summons psionic speed.  The creature swings its arms back at Duncan, clumsy but forceful blows wielding its arms like clubs.  One connects, though Duncan's mental powers can deflect the blow (Duncan -7hp).

Tassara summons her spiritual halberd to engage the creature, cutting it deep strikes.  Through the cuts in the robes they can make out a bloated, corpselike form stitched together 

Max hastens (I'm guessing everyone but Duncan?).

Another brown-robed creature comes escorted by a black-skinned Elf in rotting yellow robes from the West.  Three of the brown-robed creatures advance down the hallway to the East (since you were exiting that way if you want to block them in a choke you have the initiative there).

If you'd like to note positions on the map please feel free to.  Again ignore all the text/traps/lights on the map.





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




Annie works on experimenting for a while in the morning.  Eventually Nissa returns, accompanied by a pair of men, "hey Annie, a couple of guys showed up wanting to buy beer.  I wasn't sure what to tell them?"





*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 




One of the followers working in the base comes running into the common area full tilt shouting for attention, "troll!  Troll!"  He pauses to gasp in a few breaths before continuing for anyone that has bothered to show up, "we were gathering some firewood for camp, a troll charged out of nowhere at us.  They almost got Henrik, he's with the healers now but they're headed this way!"





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




The Dwarf continues on, faster thanks to his boots but still plodding and methodical.  He stops suddenly and crouches slightly, "feel that?"  He pauses a moment as if confirming something then looks around and points towards a small copse of trees a short distance away, "run for the trees, get off the ground!"

Without waiting for the others he starts hightailing it that direction.

(Neither Ulysesn nor Yuki feel anything in particular)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuki nods, "Hold on tight Uly." she rushes toward the trees, trying to get off the ground, taking an acrobatic leap to the trees.

Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+91:
5,+91
Total:96


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2014)

Drell snaps to attention, gathering Zozaria and Britta and setting out to where the Troll should be. As she moves she remembers what she can about Trolls.

*Knowledge: Nature*
Roll(1d20)+44:
20,+44
Total:64


*Spoiler*: _Spells and Extracts_ 



0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (2)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray (2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust (3)
Invisibility (3)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5)
Aqueous Orb (4)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5)
Protection From Energy, Communal (2)
Minor Creation (2)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (3)
Cure Light Wounds (4)
Expeditious Retreat 

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3)

3rd Level
Haste (5)




"Alright, here's the plan," she says as they move. She buffs herself up with *barkskin* and *fly*."Zozaria, we'll need you to take the beast's attention. Assume a defensive form and occupy it. Britta, I can cast Invisibility on you if you need to position yourself before striking. Both of you, use acid or fire based attacks - the troll will regenerate through anything else. We're lacking our usual healing so _stay alive_." She hands each of them the following extracts:

*Zozaria*
Haste (2)
Enlarge Person
Barkskin
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat

*Britta*
Haste (2)
Enlarge Person
Barkskin
Cure Light Wounds (2)

"Any questions?"

She'll pull up upon seeing the troll, surveying the area before giving the order to engage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

Britta follows Drell. *"Troll's are rubbish. They're boring," *she whines with her arms hanging, seemingly helplessly at her sides as she walks with back hunched forward. 

*"Is this what you lot do? Run off to investigate every claim that there's a threat that you come across?" *


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2014)

Drell shrugs her shoulders. "A troll may be a but of a smaller threat, compared to others we've encountered, but it will help build our reputation as protectors of this town. Currently, a strong presence here is something we need, especially if we plan to be absent for long stretches of time in the future."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2014)

Max double takes at the dark elf. "_Drow_, Oh Jolly! And here I thought they were cleaner than that..." 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*
Charlie roars casting a another spell (Lesser evolution surge: Energy Attacks). All of his natural attacks (2 claws, bite and slam) get additional fire damage (+1d6) and waits at Tassara's side for them to come. NOTE: Charlie's natural attacks count as magical to overcome DR. 

*Round 2-Round 5*
Bite/Slam/Claw/Claw
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,2,4] = (7)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [6,6,4,2] = (18)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [3,4,5] = (12)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,4,2] = (8)


Bite/Slam/Claw/Claw
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [5,3,4] = (12)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [6,1,4,6] = (17)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,4,5] = (10)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,4,2] = (10)


Bite/Slam/Claw/Claw
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [10,9] = (19)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,6,4] = (14)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [6,6,4,1] = (17)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [8,9] = (17)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,4,2] = (8)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [5,9] = (14)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,4,6] = (12)


Bite/Slam/Claw/Claw
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,5,4] = (13)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [16,9] = (25)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [5,3,4,1] = (13)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,4,5] = (13)

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,4,1] = (6)






---------------------------------------------------------------------
Tassara redirects the spiritual halberd to attack the dark skinned elf instead and waits for them to get in range and uses her halberd to strike with reach. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*
Spiritual Weapon, redirected at Drow(?) 

Full Attack if applicable
1d20+11;1d10+11;1d20+6;1d10+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11;1d10+11;1d20+6;1d10+11 → [3,11] = (14)

1d20+11;1d10+11;1d20+6;1d10+11 → [4,6] = (10)
1d20+11;1d10+11;1d20+6;1d10+11 → [7,11] = (18)



*Round 2*

Spiritual Weapon
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [4,19] = (23)
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)

Tassara Halberd
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [6,11] = (17)


*Round 3*

Spiritual Weapon
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [1,19] = (20)
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)

Tassara Halberd
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [2,11] = (13)
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [5,11] = (16)


*Round 4*

Spiritual Weapon
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [16,19] = (35)
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)

Tassara Halberd
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [17,11] = (28)
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [6,11] = (17)


*Round 5*

Spiritual Weapon
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [12,19] = (31)
1d20+19;1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)


Tassara Halberd
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11;1d10+11 → [7,11] = (18)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

*"One would think that controlling a small portion of this town's sex trade would be enough for these people," *Britta says. 

She nods to Drell. *"Shouldn't be an issue, I've got a sword that is acid based."
*
((Britta's thinblade is corrosive))


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Annie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sure, why not," Annie replies to Nissa. "Hello gents, how may I help you?" Annie says in her most nice and most sales person voice.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 29, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Did Tassara identified the other two as some sort of undead? If they are, she will Channel Energy.


Sorry, I was going to mention something there but apparently got distracted by work or something silly like that.

They do not appear to be undead, more like some sort of meat construct.  A DC 19 Knowledge: Arcane will identify them as carrion golems, along with the general traits.




Muk said:


> "Sure, why not," Annie replies to Nissa. "Hello gents, how may I help you?" Annie says in her most nice and most sales person voice.


The two men stand in the entrance to the tent, taking a moment to look around at the setup before speaking, "ah, good, we tracked you down!  We were looking to buy some beer, and heard that this was the best place to get it."




Nicodemus said:


> She'll pull up upon seeing the troll, surveying the area before giving the order to engage.



Heading out of the base they see the large green form of the troll charging across the clearing towards their buildings.  It shifts its path slightly on seeing the group, rage clear in its eyes.


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2014)

"Certainly, gents. We just finish brewing a set for a large customer and the master brewer has gone to take a short break. However I am more than capable of providing for your necessities. Why don't you try a few of our master's latest drinks," Annie says and provides them her new and untested concoctions.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2014)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 8, *Init* +16, *HP* 118/118, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +13, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +6/+0 (M) +18/+12 (R)
> *Bombs * +19/+13 (4d6+20)
> ...



Drell casts *Invisibility* on Britta and ascends into the air, staying near the troll but roughly ten feet above it's reach. 

*Initiative* 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (35)

*Round 1*
She casts *Glitterdust* at the troll.

*Round 2*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [11,19] = (30)
4d6+20→ [2,3,4,2,20] = (31)

*Round 3*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [19,19] = (38)
4d6+20→ [1,4,5,1,20] = (31)

*Round 4*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [20,19] = (39)
4d6+20→ [4,6,5,4,20] = (39)

*Round 5*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [8,19] = (27)
4d6+20→ [3,6,6,3,20] = (38)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, "Hold on tight Uly." she rushes toward the trees, trying to get off the ground, taking an acrobatic leap to the trees.
> 
> Acrobatics-
> Roll(1d20)+91:
> ...


While holding on Ulysesn keeps on eye on the dwarf and in which Direction he goes 
Perception:
1d20+17
13+17 = 30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 






Muk said:


> "Certainly, gents. We just finish brewing a set for a large customer and the master brewer has gone to take a short break. However I am more than capable of providing for your necessities. Why don't you try a few of our master's latest drinks," Annie says and provides them her new and untested concoctions.



As Annie turns away to get her drinks she hears a slight chuckle, as she turns back she catches the "merchants" in the midst of throwing something.  She twists to dodge out of the way; not enough to avoid the sticky goo splattering on her but enough to avoid getting glued to the floor.

Likewise Nissa and Fluffykins take a bag of goo tangling them up (and likely making the cat very, _very_ unhappy).

The air about the merchants shimmer and the pair take the guise of familiar robed forms.  They remain in the entrance to the tent, it seems almost daring for a moment before Ironwall's voice calls from the back of the tent, "thermal event identified, this structure is not fortified against incendiary attack."

Four points of fire start racing up the tent.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki, Javik_ 




Yuki races forward toward the trees the Dwarf is headed toward.  In one graceful leap the deertaur lands amongst the tree branches.  To her surprise a small figure, a halfling, with a crossbow is already perched amongst the branches of a nearby tree cautiously scanning the ground.

The dwarf makes quick work across the ground thanks to his new enchanted equipment.  Most of the way across however the ground beneath his feet explodes in a mass of razor-sharp teeth grasping the dwarf.  He twists and rolls out of the the grip, his armor apparently protecting him from the brunt of the attack, this time at least.

The bulette turns to face the dwarf, apparently content with this morsel to start.  The dwarf grasps the mithral mug at his belt; the handle twists and extends suddenly, gaining a long, two-handed haft.  The dwarf appears content to dig in as well.

((Range: 30', initiative and actions please))





*Spoiler*: _Grog_ 




You've tracked the signs of the land shark for days, there's one close, a big one if your hunch is right.  You just need the right moment to strike.

Nearby, through a copse of trees you see it, rearing up to attack a dwarf.  Now's your chance, if you can get there before it eats and moves on!

((Range: 80', initiative and actions please))


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2014)

Initiative roll 

Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22


Grog removes his great axe from the strap upon his back, readies it in both hands and lets out a mighty shout. "Grog here for Landshark! Grog not rest till Landshark in a grave!"" Grog charges the Landshark movement speed 40


*Spoiler*: _was gettin rolls up ^^;_ 



Round 2

Move up to shark, Vital Strike (x3 damage dice for axe), Attack

attack roll-
Roll(1d20)+36:
8,+36
Total:44

Damage: Roll(12d6)+28:
3,6,1,6,3,6,5,2,5,4,5,2,+28
Total:76

Round 3

Rage, Power attack (-4 attack +8 dmg), Vital strike (x3 die) 

Full round- 3 attacks
attack roll #1: Roll(1d20)+32:
7,+32
Total:39

damage #1: Roll(12d6)+28:
6,2,3,5,3,1,5,5,3,5,4,2,+28
Total:72

Attack #2: Roll(1d20)+31:
14,+31
Total:45

Damage #2: Roll(12d6)+28:
5,1,2,2,6,3,5,3,4,2,4,2,+28
Total:67

Attack #3:Roll(1d20)+26:
15,+26
Total:41


Damage #3:Roll(12d6)+28:
1,5,3,3,1,3,5,3,3,1,5,3,+28
Total:64

Round 4: Full Round Attack

Roll(1d20)+26:
3,+26
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+31:
17,+31
Total:48

Roll(1d20)+36:
15,+36
Total:51

Roll(12d6)+28:
6,1,1,6,1,2,3,2,1,4,3,4,+28
Total:62

Roll(12d6)+28:
1,4,4,6,1,2,2,5,4,5,2,5,+28
Total:69

Roll(12d6)+28:
2,2,5,3,3,3,1,3,1,2,2,5,+28
Total:60

Round 5: One attack

Roll(1d20)+26:
13,+26
Total:39

Roll(12d6)+28:
6,3,1,2,2,4,5,4,4,6,3,2,+28
Total:70


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuki glances at the halfling, tilting her hat, as Ulysesn gets off her back, then lurches forward off the tree once more.
Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18


*Spoiler*: __ 



Acrobatics-(for the landing)
Roll(1d20)+18:
3,+18
Total:21
Uses Dragon style, then moves in for attack, if possible charging.


> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk7/Barbarian1/Ninja7, *Level* 8,
> *Init* +4,
> *HP* 132/132,
> *Speed* 210ft, 1050ft run
> ...


Round 2-
RAGE THEN SHOUT!
"Fus, ro, DAH!"
Dragon Roar-
Roll(1d20)+17:
19,+17
Total:36
Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+14:
5,5,+14
Total:24


> You gain one additional Stunning Fist attempt per day. While using Dragon Style, as a standard action you can expend two Stunning Fist attempts to unleash a concussive roar in a 15-foot cone. Creatures caught in the cone take your unarmed strike damage and become shaken for 1d4 rounds. A successful Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier) reduces the damage by half and prevents a target from being shaken.



Round 3-
She will charge whenever possible, but will flail every round.
Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39
(Crit confirm)
Roll(1d20)+19:
20,+19
Total:39
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(2d6)+14:
3,3,+14
Total:20
Roll(1d6)+12:
2,+12
Total:14

Roll(1d6)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d6)+12:
2,+12
Total:14

Roll(1d6)+12:
6,+12
Total:18


Round 4
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(2d6)+14:
2,5,+14
Total:21
Roll(1d6)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d6)+12:
5,+12
Total:17

Roll(1d6)+12:
6,+12
Total:18

Roll(1d6)+12:
2,+12
Total:14


Round 5-
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34
Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(2d6)+14:
3,6,+14
Total:23
Roll(2d6)+12:
1,1,+12
Total:14


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki, Javik_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 7 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 9, *Init* +12, *HP* 145/145, *DR* Resist Fire: 9, *Speed* 30' base
> *AC* 26(+5 against ranged), *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 31, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +11, *CMB* +25, *Base Attack Bonus* 13,   *Action Points* 0
> *Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1 + Gnome's crossbow sight (Infinite) * +36 (3d8+10, 18?20/?2)
> ...





Ini:1d20+17
4+17 = 21
"Lets go Yuki!"
Round 1
Ulysesn jumps off tumbling into battle position
Acrobatic
1d20+14
19+14 = 33
Ride check: 1d20+16
17+16 = 33
Then casts Listening Lorecall (+4 to perception, able to detect even the smallest sounds)
"Watch out for attacks underground."
clustered shots is in effect as Ulysesn makes full attacks on the shark

*Spoiler*: __ 



round 2
1d20+30 → [12,30] = (42)
1d20+30 → [12,30] = (42)
1d20+25 → [20,25] = (45)
(crit)
Confirm:
1d20+25
7+25 = 32
1d20+20 → [4,20] = (24)


Round 3
1d20+30 → [1,30] = (31)
1d20+30 → [11,30] = (41)
1d20+25 → [8,25] = (33)
1d20+20 → [14,20] = (34)


Round 4
1d20+30 → [12,30] = (42)
1d20+30 → [10,30] = (40)
1d20+25 → [13,25] = (38)
1d20+20 → [19,20] = (39)
(crit)
Confirm: 1d20+20
3+20 = 23

Round 5
1d20+30 → [2,30] = (32)
1d20+30 → [19,30] = (49)
(crit)
Confirm: 1d20+30
10+30 = 40

1d20+25 → [10,25] = (35)
1d20+20 → [4,20] = (24)




Dmg
rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2
3d8+18 → [3,5,4,18] = (30)
3d8+18 → [5,8,2,18] = (33)

3d8+18 → [2,6,5,18] = (31)
3d8+18 → [6,1,3,18] = (28)

3d8+18 → [4,7,8,18] = (37)
3d8+18 → [2,3,1,18] = (24)

3d8+18 → [8,2,5,18] = (33)
3d8+18 → [8,2,2,18] = (30)

Round 3
3d8+18 → [6,4,1,18] = (29)
3d8+18 → [8,4,2,18] = (32)

3d8+18 → [8,2,7,18] = (35)
3d8+18 → [5,3,2,18] = (28)

3d8+18 → [4,7,6,18] = (35)
3d8+18 → [4,8,4,18] = (34)

3d8+18 → [3,7,3,18] = (31)
3d8+18 → [1,4,2,18] = (25)

Round 4
3d8+18 → [7,5,5,18] = (35)
3d8+18 → [8,1,6,18] = (33)

3d8+18 → [7,8,4,18] = (37)
3d8+18 → [1,8,6,18] = (33)

3d8+18 → [6,2,3,18] = (29)
3d8+18 → [3,2,8,18] = (31)

3d8+18 → [1,1,8,18] = (28)
3d8+18 → [5,1,2,18] = (26)

Round 5
3d8+18 → [4,7,1,18] = (30)
3d8+18 → [4,3,8,18] = (33)

3d8+18 → [5,8,8,18] = (39)
3d8+18 → [2,3,1,18] = (24)

3d8+18 → [3,6,7,18] = (34)
3d8+18 → [6,6,2,18] = (32)

3d8+18 → [6,8,7,18] = (39)
3d8+18 → [3,2,5,18] = (28)



AoO#:12 AoOdmg: 3d8+10 AoO range: 90'
((forgot the +1dmg and hit from 30' range for everything))


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2014)

"Talon search and destroy cause of incendiary points," Annie shouts towards Talon. "You ain't hurting me or Mistress Nissa and Mr Fluffykins!"

Initiative:
1d20+8
17+8 = 25

Stats:
AC: 27 ff: 21 t: 16
HP: 84/84
Saves: f: +2 r:+15 w:+2

R1:
She'll Cast Black Tentacles on the two she's able to see. After she'll move to help Nissa out of the sticky glue.
CMB +13: 
1d20+13
18+13 = 31

Damage:
1d6+4
4+4 = 8

1d6+4
2+4 = 6

R2:
She'll cast steel-dance on her 2 short swords and let them have a slice of the two.

Attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 




   r2
1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37) 
   1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37) 

r3
1d20+20 → [10,20] = (30) 
   1d20+20 → [6,20] = (26) 

r4
1d20+20 → [16,20] = (36) 
   1d20+20 → [1,20] = (21) 

r5
1d20+20 → [17,20] = (37) 
   1d20+20 → [11,20] = (31) 

r6
1d20+20 → [15,20] = (35) 
   1d20+20 → [12,20] = (32) 






Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




   r2
1d6+11 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d6+11 → [5,11] = (16) 

r3
1d6+11 → [1,11] = (12) 
   1d6+11 → [5,11] = (16) 

r4
1d6+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d6+11 → [4,11] = (15) 

r5
1d6+11 → [4,11] = (15) 
   1d6+11 → [1,11] = (12) 

r6
1d6+11 → [6,11] = (17) 
   1d6+11 → [1,11] = (12) 







R3

"Can anyone cast some water on the burning tent? Please or remove the tent sheet so it doesn't burn my beer!!!" Annie screams helplessly against the fire.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 30, 2014)

*Team Sickness:*


Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
10,+4
Total:14

Round 1:
Looking for the largest group of enemies Kaylee will cast .
Following Tassara's example Kaylee will cast Spiritual weapon near the creatures.  
Attacks: 5 Rounds
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+18:
20,+18
Total:38

Roll(1d20)+18:
13,+18
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+18:
10,+18
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+18:
17,+18
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+18:
19,+18
Total:37



Damage: 5 Rounds
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d8)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+3:
1,+3
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d8)+3:
5,+3
Total:8




Round 2:
After that, the druid will use Summon Nature's Ally V.  She will summon a 

Round 3:
Aiming for the creature closest to the dark skinned elf, Kaylee will use 

Round 4:
Kaylee will keep an eye out for anything more going on or if anyone needs help.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2014)

(( I want to dissuade Kaylee from using Volcanic Storm on such a close range.  I believe we are too close and Duncan is right by them. That's the reason Tassara is not outright casting Holy Smite on them... it also affects Neutral characters like Kathy and.. Is Duncan Chaotic Good or Chaotic Neutral? Anyway... I would refrain on the use of area of effect spells on enclosed spaces like these))


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2014)

Javik takes a studied shot at...whatever is attacking the dwarf.

((help what do))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Javik takes a studied shot at...whatever is attacking the dwarf.
> 
> ((help what do))


Javik makes full sneak attacks (when he can) for 5 rounds having to reload in the 3rd due to using a repeating crossbow which can only hold 5 bolts
Attack rounds
 (+26 attacks)
 (+21 attacks)

*Spoiler*: __ 




1
1d20+26 → [17,26] = (43)
1d20+21 → [20,21] = (41)



2
1d20+26 → [18,26] = (44)
1d20+21 → [2,21] = (23)


3
Reload

4
1d20+26 → [6,26] = (32)
1d20+21 → [9,21] = (30)



5
1d20+26 → [2,26] = (28)
1d20+21 → [17,21] = (38)






dmg rounds
*Spoiler*: __ 




round 1
1d8+9+4d6 → [7,9,6,5,4,5] = (36)
1d8+9+4d6 → [2,9,6,4,2,4] = (27)
round 2
1d8+9+4d6 → [7,9,4,1,1,4] = (26)
1d8+9+4d6 → [7,9,3,6,1,3] = (29)
Round 3 NA
Round 4
1d8+9+4d6 → [1,9,6,4,4,4] = (28)
1d8+9+4d6 → [5,9,1,5,4,6] = (30)
Round 5
1d8+9+4d6 → [4,9,3,2,5,6] = (29)
1d8+9+4d6 → [8,9,2,5,3,2] = (29)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2014)

"..."



> HP:118/118
> Initiative: +22 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast]
> Fort: +13 = +8[Class] +2[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +18 = +5[Class] +10[Dex] +3[Res]
> ...



Round 1

Hayao enters stance and advances towards the drow, first using *Lifesense *and issuing a *Challenge*. He uses Elemental Fist on his wave strike attack.






 (With Challenge is 61)
 (With Challenge is 36 and 36)

Round 2 - 5


 (All four higher due to Challenge)

Messed up some of the modifiers; all the attack rolls should be 1 higher, and the feint check should be two higher. AC should be +1 during the second round if the feint is successful. Also just took this from the last combat that never happened, so you can ignore Round 5.

(Rin I forgot to level so I'll say she full defenses and heals as needed with channeling and cure light wounds with her wand in the meantime; need to square away the sheet I sent you to see if it's all correct)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2014)

((Will do others at lunch, hopefully))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki, Javik, Grog_ 




Javik takes careful aim as the creature shows itself, firing a pair of bolts through the nooks of its armor from his repeating crossbow.  A moment later the half-orc Grog charges through the trees swinging his massive axe in a brutal blow, slicing through chitin and spraying gore.

Ulysesn drops off of Yuki's back into the trees and enhances his senses with magic, keeping an eye out for any movements.  Yuki, meanwhile, charges leaping from the trees to strike the creature with a flurry of hoofs and fists, sending it flying backwards and still.

The dwarf takes a moment to ensure the creature is still and looks around hesitantly before seemingly satisfied the danger is passed folds up the handle of his mug and reattaches it to his belt.

((Anti-climactic perhaps but now you guys can chat while I work  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

"Hmm, just one?" Ulysesn walks over and examines it, particularly what size the creature is


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 1, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "Hmm, just one?" Ulysesn walks over and examines it, particularly what size the creature is



The creature's roughly 15' long, with a rather thick build, probably nearly 10' wide in the torso.

((Size "huge" mechanically))


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 1, 2014)

Initiative
9+10=19


*Spoiler*: _I don't know if the dim lighting of the sewers counts for total darkness but if it doesn't_ 




Stealth
1d20+25
11+25=36



*Round 1-3*
Troyce sneaks up on whichever hooded figure he can get to and attacks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack Rolls
1d20+17
14+17=31
17+17=34
15+17=32

Damage Rolls
1d3+12(+4d6)
3+12+(6,6,2,4)=33
3+12+(6,6,1,6)=34
3+12+(1,2,4,4)=26



*Round 4-5*
If the combat reaches this point, he'll switch to whip-tripping instead
CMB = +19 _(i think)_
7+19=26
16+19=35


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The creature's roughly 15' long, with a rather thick build, probably nearly 10' wide in the torso.
> 
> ((Size "huge" mechanically))



"Something tells me these can grow bigger."
Ulysesn looks over the half-orc with a huge axe
"You would be?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2014)

"Might be a small one." Yuki nods in agreement with Ulysesn, "But something this size are rarely in groups I think." she digs her hooves into the rocks and dirt as she punches it one more time in the nose.  "Glad this one didn't burrow again, unlike that maggot-woman-spider thing." she shakes her head.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 1, 2014)

((Working on sewers next))

*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




Annie summons a mass of black tentacles, they quickly scoop up one of the men but the other manages to fend them off, looking for an escape.  Nissa points her lance at him with a dour expression and the shaft of the staff glows, launching five orbs of force into the man's chest.  He soars backwards landing in a broken pile somewhere far distant from the tent.

Ironwall dutifully charges through the back of the tent, shattering defenses and tearing a hole through the canvas while a man circles around to the entrance.  He chants an arcane phrase then throws a small ball of crackling energy, it lands and lets loose a line of lightning across Nissa, Fluffykins, and Annie (Nissa -11, Annie -11/nothing if she has evasion, Fluffykins evades).  In a flash Fluffykins and Nissa vanish, appearing mid-pounce behind the mage.  The cat descends in a flurry of claws and bites bearing the man to the ground at the same time.

Annie casts steel dance, animating her short swords to attack the trapped man, they cut at him as the tentacles themselves continue their work.  Outside another man charges at Nissa, the nimble pair evade and counter with leaping lance and claw-work. dropping the other man beside the first.

Thumps and a pair of cries sound out behind the tent suggesting that Ironwall is having success as well.

But by the time the brief fire is pacified the tent is fully engulfed in flames.  It's far beyond Nissa's meager ability to douse magically.

((Yeah, this was rather anticlimactic as well.  Next time will be harder I promise  ))


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "Something tells me these can grow bigger."
> Ulysesn looks over the half-orc with a huge axe
> "You would be?"



Grog stood there for a moment, confused if he was supposed to take the shark back... or.... "Oh! Fleshy elf talking to grog!" The half orc let out a laugh, he had been lost in his own little world and forgotten there was anything but the landshark. "I Grog! Nice to see fleshy Elf and deerman!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> Grog stood there for a moment, confused if he was supposed to take the shark back... or.... "Oh! Fleshy elf talking to grog!" The half orc let out a laugh, he had been lost in his own little world and forgotten there was anything but the landshark. "I Grog! Nice to see fleshy Elf and deerman!"



"Fleshy? What do you mean by fleshy? My breasts? Also, I'm a half elf, not an elf."


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2014)

"Talon, quick! quick! Save the fresh barrels of beer that are fermenting still!" Annie yells in a panic. She'll attempt to move a few barrels herself to save them from the burning tent.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "Fleshy? What do you mean by fleshy? My breasts? Also, I'm a half elf, not an elf."



Grog shrugs, "Grog see all elf the same, You got pointy ear? You elf!" Grog places his hand on the fleshy elf's shoulder. "Grog not think it's right to degrade self like that. Be proud of elfy background! Grog is proud orc, You can be proud elf!" Grog nodded and smiled, "Now! Grog need to figure out what to do with land shark... Not sure if supposed to take it back to tribe or not..." Her rubbed his chin, "Maybe just take back head."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> Grog shrugs, "Grog see all elf the same, You got pointy ear? You elf!" Grog places his hand on the fleshy elf's shoulder. "Grog not think it's right to degrade self like that. Be proud of elfy background! Grog is proud orc, You can be proud elf!" Grog nodded and smiled, "Now! Grog need to figure out what to do with land shark... Not sure if supposed to take it back to tribe or not..." Her rubbed his chin, "Maybe just take back head."



"I didn't give you permission to touch me..."
Ulysesn takes a step back from the nauseating orc and walks towards the halfling who helped
"Well you are still hanging around, who are you then?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuki slaps the half orc on the back, "Ya did good, Orc." she grins, "That's a nasty lookin axe you have." she laughs, "I'm sure the just the head would be fine."  She looks at Ulysesn, "C'mon Princess, as much as we hate orcs, it might be good to keep this one around, at least until we get back to the others, seems friendly." she wraps her arms around the half elf from behind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki slaps the half orc on the back, "Ya did good, Orc." she grins, "That's a nasty lookin axe you have." she laughs, "I'm sure the just the head would be fine."  She looks at Ulysesn, "C'mon Princess, as much as we hate orcs, it might be good to keep this one around, at least until we get back to the others, seems friendly." she wraps her arms around the half elf from behind.



Ulysesn just sighs and frowns
"I wonder how hard you are trying with the dwarf, I dunno how you'll be able to stand both if he starts following us."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki slaps the half orc on the back, "Ya did good, Orc." she grins, "That's a nasty lookin axe you have." she laughs, "I'm sure the just the head would be fine."  She looks at Ulysesn, "C'mon Princess, as much as we hate orcs, it might be good to keep this one around, at least until we get back to the others, seems friendly." she wraps her arms around the half elf from behind.



"Deerman knows." Grog nods and slings the axe over his shoulder, holding it with both hands. "Now... Grog take head back to village.... Or Do Grog need to go back to village..." Grog sat in contemplation again... he knew he was supposed to kill it... and he did... Confusing times to be had. "Grog take head." The sound that came next was the slashing, squishing, sloshing sound of an Axe slowly chopping into a creatures body... until the head was completely severed. "Hows little man?" Grog smiles, fresh blood spattered on him from the multiple attacks and the severing of the head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Ulysesn just sighs and frowns
> "I wonder how hard you are trying with the dwarf, I dunno how you'll be able to stand both if he starts following us."


She lets off a pained sigh and lays her head on Ulysesn's, "I guess I'll just have to crush someone's wind pipe, or just...just knock them out and leave them somewhere somewhat safe.  I'm sure I'll be fine without striking out at someone.  I've been trying to behave more for everyone's sake, Princess."




InfIchi said:


> "Deerman knows." Grog nods and slings the axe over his shoulder, holding it with both hands. "Now... Grog take head back to village.... Or Do Grog need to go back to village..." Grog sat in contemplation again... he knew he was supposed to kill it... and he did... Confusing times to be had. "Grog take head." The sound that came next was the slashing, squishing, sloshing sound of an Axe slowly chopping into a creatures body... until the head was completely severed. "Hows little man?" Grog smiles, fresh blood spattered on him from the multiple attacks and the severing of the head.


"You might be scaring the little man." Yuki looks back up, tilting her head to look at Grog, "Just no funny business around here, or you won't make it back to your village, got it Grog?  And my name's Yuki, not deerman." she chuckles lightly.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "You might be scaring the little man." Yuki looks back up, tilting her head to look at Grog, "Just no funny business around here, or you won't make it back to your village, got it Grog?  And my name's Yuki, not deerman." she chuckles lightly.




Grog blinked a little, the hamster in his brain slowly turning a rusty wheel. "Grog like deerman better. Sound Manly and strong, Yuki sound like what Grog's mother say when he made poo as child."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2014)

((Okay, apparently I lied, work is involving more waiting than I would like so I had time to finish this battle too))

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 





Duncan strikes out at the golem next to him again, this time neatly slicing the creature in half.  He's about to turn his attention to the next target when the corpse of the creature suddenly explodes in a shower of gore and acidic fluids (Duncan -8, Hayao -8, Troyce -8, Max -8, Tassara -8).

Hayao charges drawing his sword a moment later at one of the other golems blocking his advance, it too explodes in a shower of acid and chunks-o-corpse (Hayao -9, Troyce -9, Kaylee -9, Tassara -18).

Troyce sneaks into the shadow and tests out his new mithral whip, the flashin metal tendril cuts a deep gash into one of the creatures, which proceeds to explode in a shower of gore and acid!  (Duncan -8, Troyce -8, Max -8, Tassara -8).

Max summons elemental energy infusing Charlie with flaming attacks!

Kaylee summons a spiritual... something, which joins up with Tassara's halberd to hammer at the cleric.  The cleric grunts and endures the attacks, holding out a silver symbol of a rotting, worm-eaten head and channeling negative energy! (Duncan -18, Tassara -9).

One of the two remaining golems swings at Hayao, missing the samurai with its awkward attacks.

Duncan advances and neatly strikes down the cleric with a flourish of precision blows.  The other two golems fall a moment later, exploding like the others in a mist of rotting flesh (Hayao -13, Kaylee -13, Troyce -8).

((The explosions are all acid damage and are subject to evasion negating it in every case except the one failed save (Tassara who I'm pretty sure does not have evasion). ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 2, 2014)

Hayao flicks his blade once of the gore, acid and...whatever else had been accrued, taking a deep breath as he closed his eyes, and then sheathing the blade as well. He turns to survey the damage incurred by the others.

"Is everyone alright?" He glances around then, suddenly more suspicious of their surroundings.



((Also was the update I sent you in PMs correct for Rin's leveling?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She lets off a pained sigh and lays her head on Ulysesn's, "I guess I'll just have to crush someone's wind pipe, or just...just knock them out and leave them somewhere somewhat safe.  I'm sure I'll be fine without striking out at someone.  I've been trying to behave more for everyone's sake, Princess."


Ulysesn squeezes Yuki
"I think just knocking them out will do. It's nice to see you trying so hard. I can say it's very appreciated."
Ulysesn starts playings with Yuki's hair while looking at the dwarf
"Alright were are we going next? Are there going to be more of those things?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




The large barrels are too heavy for Annie to shift.  Ironwall is able to drag them from the tent though, as bits of burning ash rain down.

The tent itself burns quickly, and soon the weakened frame collapses on the remaining equipment inside.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki, Grog_ 




The dwarf examines the dead creature and takes inventory of the various bottles strapped to his armor, making sure none were left before nodding to himself.  "Alright, wasn't so bad.  Better here than at the brewery I guess.  Back to the search.  I think we're close now, I can almost feel it in me bones."

Without waiting, or even bothering to address the half-orc the dwarf starts off in the general direction they were headed before.

((Naruto is bowing out with Javik so he'll wander off))

((Yes, the dwarf is kind of an ass, it's nothing personal))








Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao flicks his blade once of the gore, acid and...whatever else had been accrued, taking a deep breath as he closed his eyes, and then sheathing the blade as well. He turns to survey the damage incurred by the others.
> 
> "Is everyone alright?" He glances around then, suddenly more suspicious of their surroundings.



This area seems clear, for now at least.  Hayao can some sort of chanting in the distance though, it's too faint to make out from here though.



Hidden Nin said:


> ((Also was the update I sent you in PMs correct for Rin's leveling?))



I have it open in a tab, I just haven't had a chance to go over it yet.  My appologies.  Assume it's correct until I stop slacking.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

Ulysesn will jump onto Yuki's saddle once they start following again.


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2014)

"Mistress Nissa, what do you think we should do now? I gotta bring the beer back, but it isn't finished and the brew master isn't here either. Maybe Yuki and the others had more luck finding the brew master? Decisions, decisions to make?" Annie's head is fuming as she's trying to find the right course to chose.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 2, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Mistress Nissa, what do you think we should do now? I gotta bring the beer back, but it isn't finished and the brew master isn't here either. Maybe Yuki and the others had more luck finding the brew master? Decisions, decisions to make?" Annie's head is fuming as she's trying to find the right course to chose.



Nissa furrows her brow in thought before speaking, "well, I don't think we want to stay here.  I could probably track the others, I don't know if we could catch up to them with the wagons though."  This is obviously the option Nissa wants to do.

"Otherwise I guess we should head back to the base, there's shelter at least and the others can help if there's another attack."


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2014)

"Well, then let us hope Yuki has found the brew master," Annie says. "Mr Talon please help us carry the tuns of beer into the wagons, please. We shall catch up to Yuki and the Princess with Mistress Nissa's guide!"

(We are taking wagon, beer with us while trying to 'catch up' to yuki lmao)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2014)

Tassara grits her teeth after being affected by the acid. "Goodness gracious" She will use two Channel Energy for the group. 

Channel Energy 

"Ouch, ouch, ouch!.... Thanks Tass"

"Hayao, what do you think? Do we go this way or do we follow the path they came from?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Grog cracks his knuckles, cracks his neck and starts to do stretches... after strapping the land shark head to his pack. "Right! Grog see how it is. Dwarf man want to race!" Grog takes off running in the direction the dwarf did. 

(speed 40, run x4, no dex to AC   so speed 120)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2014)

Once Ulysesn jumps onto the saddle, she bounces toward the orc that took off, "Y'know Grog, you're actually kinda slow." she smirks as she keeps pace with her bouncing, "I could carry you and you could go faster for longer." she giggles.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Once Ulysesn jumps onto the saddle, she bounces toward the orc that took off, "Y'know Grog, you're actually kinda slow." she smirks as she keeps pace with her bouncing, "I could carry you and you could go faster for longer." she giggles.



"Grog... Pant... Know what deerman thinking... huff.... Butt grog in race... huff.. with little man... pant... Grog wanna win!" Grog continued to race forward... not entirely sure where the race was supposed to end and completely forgetting about the head strapped to his backpack.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2014)

"Stoneskin, the dirt eater isn't racing.  He's trying to find something." she keeps her leisurely pace, arms crossed over her chest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> "Grog... Pant... Know what deerman thinking... huff.... Butt grog in race... huff.. with little man... pant... Grog wanna win!" Grog continued to race forward... not entirely sure where the race was supposed to end and completely forgetting about the head strapped to his backpack.


Ulysesn watches the orc run with everything he has and is reminded that Yuki is quite a comfortable ride.


Captain Obvious said:


> "Stoneskin, the dirt eater isn't racing.  He's trying to find something." she keeps her leisurely pace, arms crossed over her chest.


Ulysesn starts itching the lower deer half as Yuki runs
"Think we should look into a way for you to be able to walk on two legs again, that or get something to keep the pests away."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2014)

Can Tassara tell where the chanting is coming from?

Perception 

"Alright. Just to make sure we are all on the same page. We can't let those things get close to us, ok? Entangle maybe? Stone Spikes? " Max comments to Kaylee while Hayao and Tassara are deciding what route to take. "If they are huddled together at certain distance, a well placed fireball or the like would be wonderful, but we need lots of space between them and us or we might be caught in the explosion."
 

(( Is it possible to cast Spike Growth here? Entangle? I guess there should be some sort of moss vegetation, but I don't know if that would count for this. ))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 2, 2014)

"If need be I can go front line. I can drain their health away to heal myself, plus I should be able to dodge most of the nasty stuff. But my necklace of fireballs should be fine for ranged and I got a bow now!"

Duncan looks at the corpses for anything interesting or useful


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Stoneskin, the dirt eater isn't racing.  He's trying to find something." she keeps her leisurely pace, arms crossed over her chest.



"So... Grog win race then....?" The half orc looked up with gleaming eyes, hoping, he had won.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Ulysesn watches the orc run with everything he has and is reminded that Yuki is quite a comfortable ride.
> 
> Ulysesn starts itching the lower deer half as Yuki runs
> "Think we should look into a way for you to be able to walk on two legs again, that or get something to keep the pests away."


"Mmm...Yes, that would be nice, not that I mind people riding on the saddle." She leans ever so slightly to the side Ulysesm scratches.


InfIchi said:


> "So... Grog win race then....?" The half orc looked up with gleaming eyes, hoping, he had won.



"Yes.  You won the race." she laughs quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2014)

*31 AC 
151 HP 
Saves: 8/16/8*



Nicodemus said:


> Drell snaps to attention, gathering Zozaria and Britta and setting out to where the Troll should be. As she moves she remembers what she can about Trolls.
> 
> *Knowledge: Nature*
> Roll(1d20)+44:
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts *Invisibility* on Britta and ascends into the air, staying near the troll but roughly ten feet above it's reach.
> 
> *Initiative* 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (35)
> 
> ...



Britta hands the cure wounds potions back with a smirk. *"No thanks, I think that won't do a much good as you suspect." *

*Britta Init: * 1d20+14 → [19,14] = (33)

*Round One:* With the invisibility cast on her she spends her time getting into position and drink the enlarge person potion. Britta's sword sheaths itself in acid dripping and bubbling for a split second before going silent. If she gains a flanking advatage she tires to keep it. 

*Round Two: *
Attacks: 
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [11,19] = (30) - 1: *29 *
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [20,14] = (34) - 1: *33*
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) - 1: *37*

Confirms: 
1d20+19; 1d20+14 → [3,19] = (22)
1d20+19; 1d20+14 → [9,14] = (23)

Damage (Enlarge): 
2d6+10+1d6 → [3,3,10,3] = (19)
2d6+10+1d6 → [5,4,10,6] = (25)
2d6+10+1d6 → [2,4,10,4] = (20)

Add for Crits: 
2d6+10 → [5,2,10] = (17)
2d6+10 → [5,2,10] = (17)

Round Three: 
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [19,19] = (38) -1 = 37(crit)
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [14,14] = (28) -1 = 27
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) -1 = 32

Confirm: 
1d20+19 → [5,19] = (24)

Damage: 
2d6+10+1d6 → [6,3,10,1] = (20)
2d6+10+1d6 → [6,1,10,5] = (22)
2d6+10+1d6 → [3,4,10,1] = (18)

Crit:
2d6+10 → [5,3,10] = (18)

*Round Four: *
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [3,19] = (21)
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [13,14] = (26)
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [9,18] = (26)

Damage:
2d6+10+1d6 → [4,3,10,4] = (21)
2d6+10+1d6 → [3,6,10,5] = (24)
2d6+10+1d6 → [4,5,10,5] = (24)

*Round Five:*
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [12,19] = (31)
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [4,14] = (18)
1d20+19; 1d20+14;1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)

Damage: 
2d6+10+1d6 → [5,5,10,5] = (25)
2d6+10+1d6 → [5,5,10,3] = (23)
2d6+10+1d6 → [2,3,10,1] = (16)


Sneak Attack Bonuses (1 per round): 
Round 1: 4d6 → [6,1,2,4] = (13)
Round 2: 4d6 → [3,3,4,6] = (16)
Round 3: 4d6 → [5,3,4,2] = (14)
Round 4: 4d6 → [5,5,4,6] = (20)
Round 5: 4d6 → [1,2,3,3] = (9)


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Mmm...Yes, that would be nice, not that I mind people riding on the saddle." She leans ever so slightly to the side Ulysesm scratches.
> 
> 
> "Yes.  You won the race." she laughs quietly.




Grog nodded, "Good! Now Grog would like to know where we going?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 2, 2014)

Hayao nods, taking out his bow. "We're familiar with their tactics now, so we should press the way they'd come to make certain this place is cleared out properly." He turns to Kaylee. "Can you track them further in, despite the smell?" He also takes out his longbow.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 2, 2014)

Shaking her head to rid herself of some of the acid, Kaylee nods toward Hayao.  'Thank you Tassara.' She says to the cleric then sniffs the air and looks around, trying to track where they were coming from, or at least to the source of the smell.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+24:
10,+24
Total:34

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+22:
12,+22
Total:34


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Everything echos in the sewers so it's hard to be sure but the sound of the chanting seems louder to the left (West).  The scent seems to be stronger to the right (East).

((I'm going to say "no" to spike growth and entangle, there's not sufficient vegetation for either))





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




((LOL, well, we'll see I guess))

They load the barrels and the wagons take off following the trail.  It'll be a while before they see anything 





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Grog, Yuki_ 




The dwarf plods on.  As they travel he seems to be getting more focused on the area, and he slows down somewhat and becomes even more silent (if that's even possible).




((I'll look at combat for "team boring" in a bit))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> Grog nodded, "Good! Now Grog would like to know where we going?"


"We follow the dwarf!" Yuki stretches her arm out infront of her in an 'onwards!' pose.  "He's trying to find something, the first vat.  But he doesn't know exactly where it is, he just has a feeling."



EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Grog, Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You find something, dwarf?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2014)

Kaylee will relay everything to Tassara through their mind link.  She will then wait for them to tell her which one to track, then she will begin.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2014)

"I can run and scout ahead and use Dimension door back here, if ye think that's a good plan"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle;51893938
[spoiler=Ulysesn said:
			
		

> The dwarf plods on.  As they travel he seems to be getting more focused on the area, and he slows down somewhat and becomes even more silent (if that's even possible).
> [/spoiler]
> 
> ((I'll look at combat for "team boring" in a bit))



"Grog know that feeling. Little man been in mud berries." Grog nodded, "Grog got into them when Grog was little, Had to sleep outside cause tummy kept erupting and Grog vomit everywhere."  He nodded proudly once more. "Grog think little man quiet because he try to suppress feeling."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2014)

"I don't think it's worth risking you getting caught out. Sound isn't as reliable down here; let's follow the scent."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2014)

"Scent it is Kaylee" Tassara nods and tells the druid telepathically.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2014)

Giving a nod toward the cleric, Kaylee will start heading toward the source of the scent.  All her senses will be on alert.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+22:
6,+22
Total:28

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+24:
3,+24
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Drell, Britta_ 




Under the cover of invisibility Britta approaches as the troll charges forward.  Striking quickly from the shadows she deals it three quick blows in a sudden sneak attack.  Drell follows up with a burst of glitter, the large creature roars out reeling and obviously blinded by the shining sparkles.

Britta strikes again, her sword dealing quick damage to the easier target while Drell bathes the creature in a fiery explosion, burning closed its wounds.  The troll flails out at Britta and somehow manages to connect with one of it's massive claws drawing a shallow wound on her side (Britta -19).

Britta continues her assault against the blind, easily targeted creature her thinblade easily cutting into its hide.  Drell again bathes the creature in a blast of fire, when the flash clears the creature lies still, its wounds burned closed.

((It doesn't matter much for this battle but according to your character sheet your bow is corrosive, your sword is keen))





*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Following the scent of the rot to the East the party takes a passage to the West as the hallway continues North, they soon come to a pile of mostly dismembered corpses (spot "Refuse Chamber" on the map).  The chanting is louder here as well, coming from the large hallway north.

Oddly the water seems to be mostly drained in the area, though the corpses have a good collection of rot and, by obvious scent, rotting corruption and decay.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Grog, Yuki_ 




The Dwarf continues his trek slowing down.  He seems to be mumbling nonsense to himself in Dwarven under his breath.  The path crosses over itself a number of times, obviously searching for something.

During the travel you come across Annie, with carts filled with beer and Nissa and Talon in tow.

The Dwarf doesn't acknowledge them at all, continuing his search, slightly faster apparently with more direction.  Maybe you're nearing your target?





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




You follow Nissa's directions for most of the morning before you happen to catch sight of Ulysesn, Yuki, a dwarf and a half-orc in the distance.  They're traviling slowly, apparently following the dwarf's direction, and it's fairly easy to catch up to them.

The Dwarf seems to be in some sort of trance, he doesn't seem to notice your approach at all and mutters nonsense under his breath in Dwarven.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2014)

"Hey you guys, found the brew master?" Annie greets the group. "Why is Sir Dwarf looking like a non-drunk dwarf?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2014)

Britta mutters something under her breath in Draconic while making small circles with her pointer and middle fingers over the blade of her sword. There's a light that runs the length of the blade cleaning it. 

*"Oh yes, let's fight a troll. Do you realize how good my sense of smell is, Miss Drell?"* asked Britta. *"Now try to think about how awful that thing smelled for you and multiply that ten fold. I bloody hate trolls."*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2014)

"This is terrible...." Duncan says looking at the bodies. "I mean, there are reasons te kill - but te just dump the bodies like that....?"

"Well I'm ready te kick some arse. I know we normally just kill the ourselves but....do ye think we should bring this to the attention of the law here? I mean we deal with it and all but they need te make sure nothing like this happens again."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 9, 2014)

Without touching much, Kaylee will look and see if there are any full corpses or ones with enough to use her animate dead spell on them.  She will use decompose corpse on the other ones.  Then she will wait to see what the others want to do before moving on toward the chanting.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2014)

"Kaylee, I don't think we have enough time for you to decompose the rest of the bodies. They are chanting... I rather push ahead before they finish whatever they are doing."  She casts Detect Magic on herself and looks around while Kaylee finishes her animate undead. Then she will cast Bless on them once again.

((how long would that take to decompose them... I don't mind doing a couple but we need to keep moving. ))

If the rest of the party agrees, she will advance. 
Perception


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2014)

Hayao looks around for a moment, hand resting at his hip while he gripped his bow tighter. "We can return to that task later. For now, yes, as Tassara says." He looks over at Troyce. "Traps?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2014)

Yuki looks at Annie, "Hey Annie, are you okay?"  she looks at the dwarf again, "Well, the dwarf is looking for the first vat, he has a feeling where it should be, but doesn't know anything else."


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2014)

"Nah, got a few bruises here and there, maybe a stab wound in the chest, but otherwise totally fine," Annie replies. "First vat? What vat? He should drink more, can't have a sober dwarf. They'd run amok if they ain't drunk."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2014)

"That's better than a severed limb and a broken bone, eh?  Yeah, they tend to run amok if they are drunk too.  But the first Vat is the first brewing vat that was used I think is what he said..." Yuki thinks for a moment and nods, "We've been following him around most of the day yet.  Hope we find something soon, I'm going to punch through somebody's throat if I have to stick around both a dwarf and an excitable half orc for a long time."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The bodies are all missing major parts and are not generally in any condition to animate ((various bits were required to make the corpse golems you fought earlier)).  A couple castings of decompose corpse reduces it to a pile of bones however, improving the smell somewhat ((if you want to call a sewer's smell "improved")).  There's no sign of magic (save whatever the party has/is doing)).

The group heads north towards the sound of chanting, when they reach the corner they see a larger chamber, obviously used as a makeshift barracks of sorts, with a green robed man.  He's surrounded by 4* huge water elementals.  The elementals themselves are murky, obviously composed of the sickly water of this place.

When he sees you approach he abandons his chant to order the elementals to charge!

((* Might actually be 3, I don't have my notes at work, I'll clarify when I get home))





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The dwarf continues his motions apparently ignoring the conversation and even apparently that the others joined up.

They soon reach what at first appears to be a rough stone cliffside, however as they approach it's clear that it's an intricately carved stone chamber.  Wordlessly the dwarf approaches and pokes at a few spots on the wall.

The wall shifts and slides open, revealing a dark tunnel.  The dwarf plods down into it, descending into the stone depths.

((I'll have to edit the map but I'll try to remember to post bits of it tonight.))





*Spoiler*: _Team Boring_ 




One of the nameless followers approaches once the battle is done.  "Thanks for dealing with the troll!  We were just over there," he indicates a small wooded area disturbingly close to the base, "when it came out of nowhere.  I thought we were goners for sure!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2014)

Yuki swiftly trots in between the slower moving members and the dwarf, "Why don't we go in?" she follows, grinning widely as she speaks back towards the others, "I didn't go this far for nothing."

((Superior low light vision and Darkvision 60'))

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
20,+23
Total:43


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2014)

((guys, Remember you have bless already ))

MAX
INIT+ 2 = 1d20+2=16



*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1-5
Max will savagely defend Tassara and the others.
*Bite+Slam+Claw+Claw 

1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [13,9] = (22)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [5,6,4] = (15)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [13,9] = (22)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,5,4,4] = (14)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [10,9] = (19)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,4,5] = (11)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [14,9] = (23)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,4,1] = (7)


1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [11,9] = (20)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,5,4] = (11)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [18,9] = (27)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,6,4,1] = (15)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,9] = (11)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,4,3] = (8)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,9] = (11)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,4,2] = (7)


1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [16,9] = (25)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [5,3,4] = (12)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [3,9] = (12)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,2,4,1] = (8)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [8,9] = (17)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,4,4] = (12)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [18,9] = (27)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [3,4,3] = (10)


1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [8,9] = (17)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [3,3,4] = (10)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [19,9] = (28)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,1,4,5] = (11)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,9] = (11)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,4,1] = (6)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [9,9] = (18)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [2,4,4] = (10)


1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [11,9] = (20)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [1,5,4] = (10)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [8,9] = (17)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [6,6,4,2] = (18)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [12,9] = (21)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,4,3] = (11)
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [12,9] = (21)*
1d20+9;2d6+4;1d20+9;2d6+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6;1d20+9;1d4+4+1d6 → [4,4,4] = (12)












TASSARA
INITIATIVE 

Round 1
Tassara she casts another Spiritual Weapon in front of her. Max moves to its side too. 

Round 2
Tassara casts Blindness on the robbed man (DC 24 Fortitude).

Round 3~5
Either heals the party with Channel Energy if anyone is 50% HP or attacks with her halberd to the nearest enemy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halberd (full attacks)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [14,12] = (26)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [4,7] = (11)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [9,11] = (20)

1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [14,12] = (26)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [8,7] = (15)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [2,11] = (13)

1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [7,12] = (19)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [2,7] = (9)
1d20+12;1d10+11;1d20+7;1d10+11 → [9,11] = (20)



Spiritual Weapon Attack and Damage 
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [20,18] = (38)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [19,14] = (33)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)

1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [19,18] = (37)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [16,14] = (30)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)

1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [4,18] = (22)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [10,14] = (24)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [1,2] = (3)

1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [7,18] = (25)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [18,14] = (32)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)

1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [2,18] = (20)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [17,14] = (31)
1d20+18;1d8+2;1d20+14;1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Grog not see well in dark..." Grog looks around, "Also, Grog confused... Why wall open? How wall open? Anyone know how wall open? Wall not door..."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2014)

(( If Grog is a half-orc, half-troll doesn't he get darkvision?? Or am I confusing things?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2014)

"All this over some liquor."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2014)

After about thirty seconds Britta's wounds are gone. *"You're welcome, I guess. Was there a sign of more of the...things?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "All this over some liquor."



"Oh...Grog will gladly go into dark cave for grog!" The half orc laughs and starts walking into the cave. "Deerman see any booze?"


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2014)

"Here Mr. Grog, have a shiny weapon instead!" Annie says and casts light on Grogs weapon. "Better now? Not so bad with the dark now. Also want some shaved ice? Try it with some brandy!"

Annie offers Grog some shaved ice with brandy.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Here Mr. Grog, have a shiny weapon instead!" Annie says and casts light on Grogs weapon. "Better now? Not so bad with the dark now. Also want some shaved ice? Try it with some brandy!"
> 
> Annie offers Grog some shaved ice with brandy.



Grog looks at his new shiny Axe, then looks back at Annie, offering him alcohol. Grog likes alcohol. "Grog... Love you..." The half orc gladly takes the ice concoction and begins eating as he walks.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The Dwarf descends into the darkness.  The tunnel goes steeply down winding slightly for a while before reaching a forked path.  Seemingly guided by instinct the Dwarf heads to the right quickly reaching a door.  He fumbles with it for a moment before it opens the tunnel enters into a large chamber.

The chamber is filled with large statues of Dwarves in various bold poses.  The dwarf slowly walks through the room seeming to give each acknowledgement before moving on to the western door on the South wall of the room, he starts fiddling with it again while the party does whatever it's going to do.








*Spoiler*: _Drell, Britta_ 




"More?"  The man sounds shocked at the idea, "well, we didn't really look, too busy trying to stay alive.  You don't think there could be more of them do you?  So close to the base?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> Grog looks at his new shiny Axe, then looks back at Annie, offering him alcohol. Grog likes alcohol. "Grog... Love you..." The half orc gladly takes the ice concoction and begins eating as he walks.



"Going to marry Annie now are we?"

Ulysesn mimics the dwarfs reverence of the statues


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> Ulysesn mimics the dwarfs reverence of the statues





There's no response from the statues (and why would there be?  They're statues!).

The Dwarf finishes his fumbling with the door and vanishes into the hallway revealed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> There's no response from the statues (and why would there be?  They're statues!).
> 
> The Dwarf finishes his fumbling with the door and vanishes into the hallway revealed.



Ulysesn follows the dwarf carefully
Perception:
1d20+17
5+17 = 22
Tracking:
1d20+19
4+19 = 24


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Grog looks around the room, noting that the dwarf has left... his lips puckered up in a silent whistle. He then slowly side steps and scoots over to the north west door. (Having not moved since entering) 

stealthy stealthy 

Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23


Then slowly reaches up and grabs the handle to see if the door is locked. 

Roll(1d20)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

"Ah... door locked... Grog feel this such shame." Grog nods.... "Hmm? Grog hear scream behind door! No worry! GROG SAVE YOU!" 

Strength check to kick down door? :3 

Roll(1d20)+14:
17,+14
Total:31

(want damage ;3) 


Roll(1d4)+14:
1,+14
Total:15


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2014)

Kaylee...

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Round 1:  Kaylee will cast Murderous Command on the Elemental closest to the robed man.

Round 2:  She will then use Ice Spear on the two creatures the farthest away from the group.

Ice Spear:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Upon casting this spell, one or more giant spears of ice lance up out of the ground. Each stalagmite-like icicle affects a 5-foot square and tapers to a height of 10 feet. You may cause a number of ice spears equal to one spear for every four caster levels you possess to burst from the ground. A creature that occupies a square from which a spear extends (or that is within 10 feet of the ground below) takes 2d6 points of piercing damage and 2d6 points of cold damage per square?creatures that take up more than one square can be hit by multiple spears if the caster is high enough level. The explosive growth can also trip foes. When the spears erupt from the ground, they make a combat maneuver check against any targets that take damage from the spears, with a total bonus equal to your caster level plus your Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma modifier, whichever is highest. Each additional ice spear beyond the first that strikes a single foe grants a +10 bonus to this CMB check. If the check succeeds, the ice spears knock the foe prone. A successful Reflex save halves the damage and prevents the trip attempt.



Wisdom: +10 

Damage:
Roll(2d6)+0:
1,1,+0
Total:2

Cold Damage:
Roll(2d6)+0:
5,2,+0
Total:7

Damage:
Roll(2d6)+0:
6,2,+0
Total:8

Cold Damage:
Roll(2d6)+0:
6,6,+0
Total:12

Round 3:  If the robed man isn't taken care by now, Kaylee will use hold person on him.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2014)

> Fort: +14 = +5[Psychic Warrior] +4[Con] +5[Cloak of Resistance]
> Ref: +19 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +12[Dex] +5[Cloak of Resistance]
> Will: +10 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +3[Wis] +5[Cloak of Resistance]
> 
> ...




Duncan will use *Evil eye* (-4 AC) and will hack and slash, using empathic transfer when needed. (Scimitar is keen)

*Init:*
Roll(1d20)+12:
6,+12
Total:18


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*ATK*

1d20+18
1+18 = 19

1d20+18
8+18 = 26

1d20+18
5+18 = 23

1d20+18
18+18 = 36

1d20+18
14+18 = 32


*Dmg:*

1d6+23
6+23 = 29

1d6+23
1+23 = 24

1d6+23
4+23 = 27

1d6+23
2+23 = 25

1d6+23
3+23 = 26 x2 = 52

1d6+23
2+23 = 25


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Drell, Britta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Quite possibly," Drell says, dusting her hands off. "Trolls generally either travel alone or in small groups." She nods at Alter, and her familiar takes off into the sky to do some scouting. 

((Not sure what perception would be - Alter is modeled off a hawk, but isn't really one, so I'll let you decide))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 20, 2014)

As curious as Yuki is to see what Grog is doing, she follows the dwarf out of the room.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

Survival(tracking, if he's too far away to see with low light or dark vision)-
Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Still waiting on combat actions from a lot of you.  If you haven't posted by tonight I'll just roll actions for as best I can.

If you don't have time for dice rolls that's fine, just tell me your general plan.





*Spoiler*: _Drell, Britta_ 




The steel hawk flies off to scout the area.  After a few minutes it returns and reports.  It didn't see any other trolls, however there is a burrow with lots of activity about it, likely the creature's home, if there are any others that would be the place to look.





*Spoiler*: _Grog_ 




While the Dwarf and the others head out through the Southern door Grog approaches the one to the Northwest.  With a swift kick he reduces it to splinters and reveals a hallway.  After a short distance it turns to the left (South).

((Don't have time to update the map at the moment, we'll wing it!))





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




You follow the Dwarf through the Southern door, it quickly turns to the right (West) and then again to the right (North).

The Dwarf travels at a typical speed for his kind, despite the magics that should allow otherwise.  But it's still fast enough that it is difficult to search with any degree of precision.  It's only by luck that Yuki spots a stone slightly out of alignment with the rest of the bricks in the floor.  The dwarf seems to pass through okay however a wrong step would trigger some sort of mechanism.

A moment later there's a loud crash from the distant end of the hallway and a faint light trickles from around the corner!

((Don't have time to update the map at the moment, we'll wing it!))


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2014)

Annie decides to follow Grog down the new path. Maybe treasure is luring that way.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 20, 2014)

Hayao pulls out his longbow and concentrates on one elemental at a time, plinking away slowly.

Rin meanwhile stays in her full on wolf form, and casts spells to harry the summoner, mainly blindness, and heals otherwise.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 





Two of the huge elementals charge forward as the party advances to combat, creating a veritable wall of water between the party and the cleric.

*Round 1: 

*Hayao fires his bow sending a trio of arrows into the mass of water, the barbs float eerily in the floating wall.  Rin chants in her fox form, and the drow clutches his eyes, apparently blinded suddenly.

Max advances, clawing and biting at the wall of water, cutting sheets of water out of the filthy muck (( attacking animated sewer water with a bite attack?  )).  Troyce likewise lets loose his silvery whip, tearing at the water.  Duncan advances to attacks but fumbles drawing his sword and is forced back.

The cleric chants, but there's no particular effect ((spellcraft identifies it as 'aggrivate afflection' "misses" due to blindness)).  The giant masses of water lash out at Max and Duncan, hitting the pair (Duncan -23, Max -29).

Kaylee chants her spell and the third elemental turns on the cleric, swatting twice at him though he dodges the unseen blows with surprising grace.

Tassara summons a spiritual halberd to carve at the water, adding a little extra damage.

*Round 2:* 

The group continues their onslaught at first, Hayao fires arrows, Rin heals (+7), Max continues her flurry of attacks, then the cleric summons a deeper darkness, enveloping the area in magical black ("light" to "dark", darkvision works normally but you'll need 3rd level light magic or higher to counter it).

The water elementals at the front attack again, hitting Max once more (-26) but Duncan manages to evade their attacks with luck.  The third elemental, for those that can see it, slips off to the South.

Kaylee summons spears of ice stabbing across the wall of water and Tassara heals further (+24).

((I'll pause here to see if you want to change tactics, if you want to continue as you have above that's fine.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2014)

Tassara will keep focusing on healing. 

Max shifts her focus to the cleric/summoner.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2014)

Yuki will use her light steps to trot past the trap, then gets further away before using a stone from her bag of boulders and tosses it in an to attempt to trigger the trap.  

((Do I need to roll anything?)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 21, 2014)

Hayao and Rin continue the way they've been going.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will use her light steps to trot past the trap, then gets further away before using a stone from her bag of boulders and tosses it in an to attempt to trigger the trap.
> 
> ((Do I need to roll anything?)



Ulysesn moves with Yuki being uninformed about the trap by her.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Grog_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grog disappointingly marches south, his axe dragging across the ground with a pout on his face. "Grog want treasure..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Yuki_ 




Yuki light-steps across the trap with right behind her.  Ulysesn follows close behind, when he steps on the triggerstone it shifts slightly.  There's only a brief moment of whistling air before a dozen small darts shoot out of the wall peppering the young ranger (Ulysesn -19).





*Spoiler*: _Grog_ 




Pushing further into the dark hallway a dwarven figure enters the light walking towards Grog.  He recognizes the dwarf as the man from before, though as before he says nothing and keeps plodding along, walking past Grog unless he's stopped.

((Yuki and Ulysesn will follow shortly after unless they decide to stop or kill each other in the hallway a bit out of Grog's light  ))




((Doing combat next))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2014)

"Ow, what the hell. Did you know that was there Yuki or was that luck?"
Ulysesn uses 2 charges of the healing belt
2d8+0
6,8+0 = 14

2d8+0
2,5+0 = 7

"Tell me about traps like that in the future okay."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 22, 2014)

"Ah, sorry, thought I did princess." Yuki rubs the back of her head, "I will next time." she states, keeping an average pace, to attempt to catch up with the dwarf.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




*Round 3:* 

The group continues, Rin and Tassara heal (total +35, everyone should be fullish?)

Hayao, Max, Duncan, and Troyce continue their assault on the wall of water and half of it comes crashing down.

The cleric chants a spell ((Greater Stunning Barrier)) shortly before Kaylee responds in kind with her hold person spell freezing the cleric in place.

*Round 4:* 

With one elemental dead and the cleric held the group can focus their efforts on the remaining elemental.  It makes another vain attempt to strike at Duncan (who is one lucky @#$@er) before the rest of the group manages to bring it down.

The cleric is held for 7 more rounds.  However before anyone can move to finish him off the third elemental emerges from the hallway behind the group, advancing on the rear of the party.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2014)

Tassara frowns looking at the elemental and rises her hands chanting "I'll try to take care of this one, deal with the mage"

She will attempt to use Dispel Magic on the elemental to unsummon him. 

Dispel Check  

If this fails, she will redirect the Spiritual Weapon to the elemental and Max helps out attacking it too. Otherwise, she won't object to Troyce/Hayao/Kayle/Duncan finishing off the other summoner.


----------



## Muk (Oct 24, 2014)

"I want treasure!!!" Annie is pouting. "Attacking the darkness with Magic Missiles will always yield great treasure or so I am told!!"

Annie fires a Magic Missile at the Darkness.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2014)

Drell nods to Britta, indicating her to follow. "There's still some work to be done," she says, heading off in the direction of the cave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Tassara quickly chants a rite of dispelling and the massive watery form collapses back in a splash, other than a few inches of water rushing past there's no further threat from the creature.

At the same time someone ((first come first serve  )) kills the incapacitated cleric before the hold person wears off.

At this point there's two general areas left to check out, North from where the party is there's two chambers that could be used as some sort of work room or more private bedchambers.  Or back down the hallway a bit and North there's another more secluded room.

((* In the interest of full disclosure the cleric that "summoned" the elementals shouldn't have been able to summon huge elementals, he wasn't high enough level for that.  Guess he must have had some feats or other abilities that let him summon higher ranked creatures than his raw level allowed.))





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The dwarf continues through the hallway, everyone meets back up and regroups in the large room.  Oddly the dwarf ignores the other door to the south and heads back north following the hallway in the other direction now.

Assuming you follow him you arrive in a long, narrow room (15'x55'), evenly spaced through the room are three pairs of large statues depicting dwarves raising mugs to the sky.  They're crafted in such a fashion as to create a narrow passage between them at the three spots.

The oddly tranced Dwarf continues on, walking through to the other end of the room where he starts fiddling with the door there, the only other apparent exit from the room.





*Spoiler*: _Team Troll Hunters_ 




The group follows the direction of the flying steel bird and soon arrives outside a cave entrance in a small hill.  Based on the geography it's unlikely the cave is very elaborate.

The stench of troll obviously saturates the area, obvious even to those without enhanced senses.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 2, 2014)

Hayao closes the distance the cleric so soon as the opening presents itself and quickly beheads him with a deft stroke from his katana before flicking the blade clean of blood, and turning towards the others, feet plinking gently in the water. He looks to Tassara. "Where to next?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2014)

Yuki steps into the room, her eyes scanning for anything out of place.  "Careful guys, I don't trust the damned dwarves." She raises her hand and points into the room.  Casting *Detect Magic*, she gasps in shock, “I can use spells now!” she gives a happy deer noise and trots in place, before saying, “No no, I have to stay focused.” she slowly begins walking through the room.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
17,+23
Total:40


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki steps into the room, her eyes scanning for anything out of place.  "Careful guys, I don't trust the damned dwarves." She raises her hand and points into the room.  Casting *Detect Magic*, she gasps in shock, ?I can use spells now!? she gives a happy deer noise and trots in place, before saying, ?No no, I have to stay focused.? she slowly begins walking through the room.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+23:
> ...



Ulysesn slowly follows behind yuki
"I don't even know how everyone keeps learning magic so easily..."


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2014)

"Why use detection? Let's just blow them up." Annie says and fire fireballs at the statues.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Yuki focuses on magical auras in the area.  The statues themselves aren't magic however there are several subtle auras on them and on the ground between them.  Before she has a chance to focus on them to determine what they might be a ball of fire flies from behind her engulfing the room in flames.

Once the flash of fire, heat, and light clears there's only residual auras in the room.

The dwarf finishes fiddling with the door then exits to the South.  Following him leads down a twisting hallway and shortly to a small room filled by a single massive statue of a dwarf.  The dwarf pauses before the statue kneeling as if in prayer and is silent for a few moments.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2014)

"I don't know Princess, but with Annie around...Now I know how the others feel when I'm around." Yuki rubs the back of her head, chuckling slightly, "But that's pretty cool there, Annie!" she grins, but then watches the dwarf.

Knowledge Religion-
Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2014)

Tassara gathers herself for a second, trying to decide where to head up next. ((Is the chanting still going?)) Tassara will close her eyes, trying to discern source of the sound. 

Perception 1d20+23=38

(( To move things along, assume she will lead them towards the sound ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2014)

A sweatdrop falls down Ulysesn's face
"Please don't blow this one up. You know unless it comes to life and starts attacking us."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The statue appears to be a dwarven depiction of The Mule (god of mathematics, science, invention, reasoning, and knowledge).

Once his prayers are complete the dwarf rises and heads towards the Western exit.

((I'll try and update the map tonight, maybe  ))






*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The chanting has stopped, there's only ambient noise in the sewers right now.  If there are other people or creatures about they're not moving around much.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2014)

> At this point there's two general areas left to check out, North from where the party is there's two chambers that could be used as some sort of work room or more private bedchambers. *Or back down the hallway a bit and North there's another more secluded room*.



"Let's go back a little... I believe there's another room that way. If we go ahead and there's actually someone back there, they might escape. Just keep your eyes open"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2014)

"How long has this dwarf been going on for? It's like he's intentionally eating up time despite having the ability to move fast now."


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 4, 2014)

Troyce nods in concurrence with Tassara's suggestion.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 4, 2014)

Hayao glances about a moment and then nods, sheathing his blade and moving forward per Tassara's section back towards the room they'd skipped over. His eyes scan the area routinely behind his spectacles as he moves, Rin close by his side.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2014)

"Also... It seems the last Elemental came from behind. We might find someone there" Max comments as she follows the rest towards the other room. She stays in the back and keeps an eye there to make sure no one else tries to pass them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 7, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki follows the dwarf, keeping an eye on everything around, "We getting close yet?"

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
16,+23
Total:39


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The dwarf moves through the exit, it's a short hallway leading into another long drawn-out room.  Two statues of apparent dwarven heroes stand at the far ends of the hallway but the dwarf pays them no consideration, crossing the narrow room to an archway on the far side.

Before he can make much progress however the room shakes violently and for large creatures burst into the room, some sort of cross between a 10' ape and a beetle.


Anyone wanting to identify the creatures please give me a knowledge dungeoneering check.  Otherwise they don't look particularly friendly.


*Spoiler*: _Updated Map_ 





(There's no significance to the "small" orange blob, other than to indicate my MSPaint skills suck)









*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The group backtracks a bit and heads toward the large chamber, once you get close enough for light to shed into the room you're met by a shocking sight.

A giant creature, with deformed almost toddler-like features, dominates the room.  It's covered in sores and curled up on the floor initially though it moves when the group approaches, apparently interested in you.

The room itself that the creature is made of the same drab stone as the rest of the sewers but on six seemingly random points across the wall and ceiling are magical seals of some sort, apparently inscribed in blood.  They occasionally pulse with energy though it's not clear what they're doing.


*Spoiler*: _Knowledge: The Planes DC 18 or Knoweldge: Religion or Arcane DC 23_ 




Identifies the creature by its features as some sort of atypical 'pestilenzi demon.'

A normal pestilenzi demon is a small creature on the order of a halfling's size not the huge form that fills the room before you.  The species is known for spreading infectious disease with its bite, a strange disease that hinders magic attempting to cure it (though it can be overpowered normally).

This is clearly different than the normal variety, how exactly is left up to speculation at this point.




The creature doesn't immediately seem to attack, though it's obviously curious about the party.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 15, 2014)

"Ew, gross."

Knowledge (Religion)
1d20+12
13+12=25

"This is probably the source of the pox. Maybe they were running magic experiments on it or something and now they're... drawing power from it. I've half a mind to try and kill it, but I'm not sure what that would accomplish at this point, so..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 15, 2014)

Hayao sniffs, with a somewhat supercilious air. "Either way it's better off dead." He concentrates on it for a moment, looking about carefully to make sure there were no new surprises in store. "Rin, please cast Detect Magic."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 15, 2014)

Yuki takes point, going with the dwarf.  She keeps up the slow pace until they enter the room with the creatures, “C'mon, do you eve-...Whoa!  That's really cool!  Guys!  Do you know what that is?” She stares at the beasts, then moves into her Dragon Style stance, “Alright, let's do this.  Hey Ugly!  Come get me!”

Dungeoneering
Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Init-
Roll(1d20)+6:
19,+6
Total:25

Round 1-
Yuki will crack her whip to get the attention of the beasts, then once they come charging, she will walk(>250ft) down the hall, to trap them in a smaller area, and get down to position on map.  “The uglies are coming!”
Whip-
Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30

Possible dmg
Roll(1d3)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Round2-5-
She will charge for the first round, then just unleash her attacks on the rest.


*Spoiler*: _Attack rolls_ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28





*Spoiler*: _amount of strikes_ 



Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4






*Spoiler*: _first attack on each round_ 



Roll(2d6)+12:
3,2,+12
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+12:
4,1,+12
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+12:
4,5,+12
Total:21

Roll(2d6)+12:
4,2,+12
Total:18





*Spoiler*: _rest of dmg_ 



Roll(2d6)+8:
6,1,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,5,+8
Total:19

Roll(2d6)+8:
2,3,+8
Total:13

Roll(2d6)+8:
4,2,+8
Total:14

Roll(2d6)+8:
1,2,+8
Total:11

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,2,+8
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
4,5,+8
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+8:
2,3,+8
Total:13

Roll(2d6)+8:
3,4,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,4,+8
Total:18

Roll(2d6)+8:
3,6,+8
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+8:
1,5,+8
Total:14


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2014)

"Snore booring ..." Annie says until suddenly 4 apes show up. Annie shouts out  nonsensical tactics and positions herself accordingly. If no one follows, she'll just improvise and yolo fireballs the crap out of the room, else she'll follow her own tactics.

tactics page:
University of Michigan's football stadium

Dungeoneering:
   1d20+22 → [13,22] = (35)

Stats:
AC: 27 ff: 21 t: 16
HP: 84/84
Saves: f: +2 r:+15 w:+2

Initiative:
   1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17) 




Fireball Reflex 24:

*Spoiler*: _5 rounds worth_ 




8d6 → [3,4,1,2,2,1,3,6] = (22) 
   8d6 → [6,5,1,6,6,5,1,4] = (34) 
   8d6 → [5,3,1,3,3,3,2,5] = (25) 
   8d6 → [4,5,2,5,3,4,2,6] = (31) 
   8d6 → [2,4,2,4,5,5,1,1] = (24) 






If group uses tactics:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Annie positions herself on the green spot and fireballs. If she still got another move action she'll move behind the tank as the green arrow indicates.

Round 2-5:
Annie moves as the green arrow indicates. If the apes follow her pull she'll keep fireballing into room 1. Center of explosion is 2 square south of the red circle.

If needed she'll cast a black tentacle at the same location as the center of her fireball to root down the apes.




else:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Annie positions herself at the green dot and yolo fireballs into the room.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2014)

K. Religion   

"Those symbols must have to do with something for its size. We must get rid of the demon. Prepare yourselves" Tassara says in a serious tone.





Max casts detect magic to check the surroundings. 

((We shouldn't get too close to it YET.))


"Duncan! Hold on for a second... I need to do some holy smite. Make sure it doesn't hit you" ((Is there enough room for her to cast it avoiding the party? Who else has a neutral alignment? Good ones shouldn't be affected))

*Round 1 *
Can't remember if you guys already had bless. She will start to cast Prayer anyway: 



> You and each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a ?1 penalty on such rolls.




"Duncan! Hold on for a second... I need to do some holy smite. Make sure it doesn't hit you" ((Is there enough room for her to cast it avoiding the party? Who else has a neutral alignment? Good ones shouldn't be affected))

*Round 2-3*
Tassara will cast Holy Smite twice.
Blindness x 1 round (DC 25 will save/half)
8d6 → [2,5,2,2,3,3,6,6] = (29)
8d6 → [1,2,2,6,4,1,6,2] = (24)

Round 4-5 
Tassara heals if necessary.

Channeling
4d10 → [3,9,9,4] = (25)
4d10 → [2,6,9,10] = (27)



*Max/Charlie*
K.Planes 

Are the symbols some kind of binding for the creature? As a summoner, can she give insight in this matter?  If by any chance, the symbols are affecting the overall fight, Max will try to get rid of them. 


Otherwise, she helps out Hayao/Duncan/Rin to flank the creature. 

Round 1-5 (flanking bonus not included)

Attacks Bite, slam, slam, claw, claw

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10)
1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)
1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)

1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10)
1d20+8 → [6,8] = (14)
1d20+8 → [1,8] = (9)

1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)
1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)
1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10)

1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)
1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) *CRIT
1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) *CRIT
1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)
1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) *cRIT
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)


Damage Bite, slam, slam, claw, claw
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [6,1,4] = (11)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)


1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,3,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [5,6,4] = (15)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)


1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,5,4] = (13)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [5,5,4] = (14)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)


1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,2,4] = (7) *Crit
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,1,4] = (9) *Crit
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)


1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [6,5,4] = (15) *Crit
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4,4] = (11)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Spells and Extracts_ 



0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (2)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray (2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust (2)
Invisibility (2)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5)
Aqueous Orb (4)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5)
Protection From Energy, Communal (2)
Minor Creation (2)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (3)
Cure Light Wounds (4)
Expeditious Retreat 

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3)

3rd Level
Haste (5)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 8, *Init* +16, *HP* 118/118, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +13, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +6/+0 (M) +18/+12 (R)
> *Bombs * +19/+13 (4d6+20)
> ...



Drell sits at the front of the cave and casts *Ghost Sound*, mimicking the roar of a troll. If no trolls come to meet her, she'll try other noises to lure them to the front of the cave - humans screaming, cows mooing, anything that might make the trolls come to her.

Once the trolls reveal themselves, she'll trap them with tentacles and firebomb them. If the trolls make it past her tentacles, she'll fly up into the air, out of their reach, and firebomb them. 

*Initiative* 1d20+16 → [5,16] = (21)

*Round 1*
She casts *Black Tentacles* inside the cave, trapping the trolls there.

*Round 2*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [5,19] = (24)
4d6+20→ [4,2,5,3,20] = (34)

*Round 3*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [11,19] = (30)
4d6+20→ [2,5,2,3,20] = (32)

*Round 4*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [20,19] = (39)
4d6+20→ [2,3,2,6,20] = (33)

*Round 5*
Fire bomb
1d20+19 → [5,19] = (24)
4d6+20→ [5,3,2,3,20] = (33)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2014)

> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 7 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 9, *Init* +12, *HP* 145/145, *DR* Resist Fire: 9, *Speed* 30' base
> *AC* 26, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 31,
> +5AC against ranged attacks
> ...



Not feeling too well just assume I do 150 dmg per round to one monster


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2014)

((Will do combat stuff at lunch or tonight depending on how work's going))


*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The symbols radiate strong divination and necromancy magics.  The energy from them seems to travel out along a line toward the city above, though it quickly fades from your detection through the stone.

The occasional "pulses" visible without magic show show bursts of necromantic energy traveling through the symbols and into the demon.

The demon rises slightly, he's actually somewhat cramped in the sewer, and runs a foul tongue through his teeth, leaving them glistening with filth.





*Spoiler*: _Drell, Britta_ 




In response to Drell's magic a lone Troll rushes out from the cave.  He's considerably larger than the first, near 15' in height (upper end of "large" but far larger than an average troll) with considerable bulk.  He pauses seeing the pair sniffing the air showing a glimmer of curiosity in his wild eyes.

Unlike most trolls he also carries a weapon, a large greatsword that even he holds in two hands.  The blade seems to glow with a faint green light that plays off the Troll's skin as well.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2014)

"Well....that's gross."

"Eh....I'll move behind ye, an try an weaken it some, been wantin te try my bow out." Duncan says to Tassy looking at the creepy baby demon thing. 


Init
Roll(1d20)+12:
4,+12
Total:16
Order of actions: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Evil Eye (- will)
2. Slumber
3. If it falls asleep then will allow Tassy to decide its fate if not then Duncan will put lots of arrows into it.

*Round 3*
Roll(1d20)+19:
14,+19
Total:33

Roll(1d8)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

*Round 4*
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32

Roll(1d8)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

*Round 5*
Roll(1d20)+19:
2,+19
Total:21

Roll(1d8)+2:
3,+2
Total:5


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 17, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Snore booring ..." Annie says until suddenly 4 apes show up. Annie shouts out  nonsensical tactics and positions herself accordingly. If no one follows, she'll just improvise and yolo fireballs the crap out of the room, else she'll follow her own tactics.
> 
> Dungeoneering:
> 1d20+22 → [13,22] = (35)



Annie carefully examines the large, insectoid apes.  Her keen mind recalls a story of something like this, large tunneling insects that ambushed a group of traders, tossing about their goods and killing many of the guards.  But there was something worse...

But most worrying was their eyes....

Eyes that sparkle with thousands of glittering lights, they seem so deep that it feels like she is falling into them, the room shifts and she staggers with vertigo.  Looking about her mind is in a fog, everything's shifted and changed, nothing seems quite right anymore!

((Annie is [Confused]))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 





*Round 1*: 

Ulysesn moves into position to attack and takes aim at the insect creatures.  Insect creatures with shiney eyes that make his head swim and the room spin.  He shakes it and clears it only to find one of the monsters right next to him!  He fires at it hoping to drive it back (Grog -35).

Yuki cracks her whip at one of the creatures hoping to attract it's attention however the feeble leather doesn't do anything against the thick armor plating of the huge creatures.

Nissa drops off the back of Fluffykins shouting, "go!  Buy us some time!"  The cat charges off at the nearest of the creatures, a furrly blur of death.  It scrambles climbing across the body of the huge monster, claws and teeth finding nooks to attack wherever they might.  Meanwhile she turns to Ulysesn chanting a slow melodious song, hearing the music Ulysesn finds it easier to concentrate and shakes off his confusion ((Nissa casts 'second chance' and Ulysesn saves)).

Ironwall steps into the hallway to block off any advance from the creatures.  As he does so two crossbows rise out from his shoulders, they take aim at the nearest of the titans firing at them, though the bolts seem feeble enough.

Annie teeters confused but even through it she sees the room full of monsters and brandishes her staff at them, lobbing a ball of fire into the room.  Everyone inside is scorched (including Dwarf -22).

The damage or the sight of the creatures seems to shake the dwarf from his trance.  In one smooth motion he pulls out his mug, extends the handle into a solid shaft, and turns to the nearest creature.  With surprising agility he palms a flask of something into the mug's maw and it boils with fire as he wields it like a hammer exploding the nearest creature with fire and force.  When he's done with his strikes the creature teeters back and falls, bludgeoned apart.

The nearest of the creatures claws at the dwarf striking him again, though his armor seems to repel the worst of the assault (Dwarf -5).

Grog moves to charge into the combat when he too gets distracted by the vision of the creatures.  He babbles incoherently to himself as the room swims, nothing seems to make sense here!

*Round 2*:

Cleared of his confusion Ulysesn fires at the creatures, striking down the one engaged with Fluffykins and severely wounding another.  With the room clearing Yuki charges into the fray jumping with a rising knee and spinning into an axe kick striking one one of the creatures to the ground.

Nissa repeats her slow melody laying hands on Annie, she too finds that the clouds in her mind clear and the confusion abates.

Ironwall maintains his defense in the hallway while his crossbows pepper the already wounded remaining creature, it drops from the combined wounds of many bolts.

Though the creatures are seemingly clear, to Grog's mind he sees many, many giant spiders swarming about the room.  Picking the nearest one he charges at it swinging his massive greatsword, he hits it with a satisfying squishing sound, nearly cleaving the creature in half!  (Ulysesn -117)

((Technically ending round 2, I'll preview round 3, Nissa tries her third 'second chance' spell but Grog fails his save again, so you'll probably want to do something about that unless you want to wait out whatever remains of the 2d6 rounds))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 17, 2014)

“Grog's gone crazy!  Knew I should never trust bloody orcs.” Yuki growls, crouching slightly, then going to grapple the half-orc.  “C'mon...”

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+18:
20,+18
Total:38


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2014)

"Group hug!" Annie shouts and casts black tentacle on Grog. (On phne will roll later)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2014)

((I'll start combat for Drell/Britta and Team Sickness at lunch assuming nobody has any major objections or other things to do.))


*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((I'll go ahead and do the rolls for things to resolve this assuming nothing weird happens.  I'll assume Annie will save her spell unless Yuki can't handle him.))

Yuki runs to secure the overly-large orc easily grappling him.  Nissa tries her spell again however this time there's no effect.  Grog struggles to escape the grapple but isn't trained in deer-man wrestling and fails.  Yuki then pins him to the ground.

Grog babbles a bit then spends nearly a minute trying to hit himself despite being pinned before the confusion fades and he recovers.

While this is going on Nissa will do what she can to heal (Ulysesn +108, Valdun and Nissa to full.  Grog heals on his own quickly enough).

Once combat has finished the dwarf looks around oddly, he doesn't seem as tranced as before.  "Monsters?  Shouldn't be monsters here," he mutters to nobody in particular.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2014)

Ulysesn Glares at Grog who nearly killed her with an icy stare

"Its always orcs isn't it? I'm very tempted to fill you full of bolts. Starting from the crotch up."
Intimidate:
1d20+9
15+9 = 24 (success?)
Then she looks at the dwarf
"And traps as well, of course you haven't been paying attention at all. "


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 18, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> "And traps as well, of course you haven't been paying attention at all. "



The dwarf snorts, "course there's traps, gotta protect the place somehow.  Just watch where you're going and you're fine there.  But abominations like this?"  He pauses to kick one of the fallen creatures.  "It's not exactly blasphemy, but this is something like a holy place.  Creatures like this should stay away."

He spits on the corpse and dusts himself off, keeping his odd hammer in hand, "best be careful, who knows if there are more of these buggies around.  This way next, I think."  With little more fanfare he heads towards the archway to the Northwest and the hallway beyond that.

Nissa calls out after him, "wait!  Fluffykins should--"  She trails off seeing the dwarf ignore her and remounts the cat to follow him.

I need a marching order at this point, since apparently this place isn't safe (shockedface.jpg).

((Also should have mentioned, now that she has regained her senses Annie can identify the creatures as Umber Hulks))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The dwarf snorts, "course there's traps, gotta protect the place somehow.  Just watch where you're going and you're fine there.  But abominations like this?"  He pauses to kick one of the fallen creatures.  "It's not exactly blasphemy, but this is something like a holy place.  Creatures like this should stay away."
> 
> He spits on the corpse and dusts himself off, keeping his odd hammer in hand, "best be careful, who knows if there are more of these buggies around.  This way next, I think."  With little more fanfare he heads towards the archway to the Northwest and the hallway beyond that.
> 
> ...


((behind Yuki at the back))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2014)

Yuki will take as close to point as she can.  "Orcs, and Dwarves, Orcs and Dwarves, much longer and I'll kill them both." she takes a long breath and scratches the back of her head keeping a watch around her.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2014)

Hayao waits patiently as Tassara does what is needed to try and oust the creature, and then flies forward into motion, nodding to Rin once.

Round 1 

Hayao pauses and *Challenges *the creature, falling into stance and waiting. Rin casts *Darkness *on it.

Round 2 

Rin continues to heal with her Cure Light Wounds Wand as needed, Hayao lashes out against the creature, using *A Pox on the Blight* and *Denying Strike* as needed. He's in *Crane Stance*, and using *Elemental Fist* to imbue his *Wave Strike* out of the saya.


 (Forgot to add in the +4 from Challenge, and also on the Damage Rolls below)

Round 3 - 5 

Hayao will *Parry *with his first strike, and full attack while flanking with Tassara or Charlie's help. (didn't include flanking bonus)







> HP:118/118
> Initiative: +26 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int] +2[Duel] +2[Mast] +4[Katana]
> Fort: +12 = +8[Class] +1[Con] +3[Res]
> Ref: +118 = +5[Class] +10[Dex] +3[Res]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 80/80 (6d8+5xCon+20)
> Int: +7 [Dex]
> ...





> *A Pox on the Blight (Su)
> *
> A 4th level tajiya can infuse her attacks with mystical energy allowing them to more effectively fight their dedicated foes. When challenging an aberration, outsider or undead, the attacks of the tajiya ignore an amount of DR equal to 1/2 the tajiya' class level. Furthermore, if the creature has the regeneration ability, a successful strike by the tajiya suppresses this ability for one round.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2014)

(( As stated before, Max will assist Rin and Hayao. If she sees the symbols are buffing it, she will attempt to destroy them instead first ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 19, 2014)

((Ha!  Finished during lunch break!))


*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 





*Round 1:*
Hayao takes his ready position and calls out a challenge to the creature.  The creature rises to the call and flies at the samurai with an awkward flight through the tunnel.  The speed is surprising, but it's easily predictable and the elf knocks the attack away.

Kaylee summons a spiritual weapon which tries to cut at the creature but its hide seems to deflect the brunt of the assault.  Tassara begins a loud prayer to the Lord of Silver Linings that their aim be true and their weapons strong.

Duncan saps the will from the creature, weakening it to the attacks of others.  At the same time Rin slips in to touch the it enchanting darkness across its vision.  The creature swipes at Rin as she approaches, one claw drawing a surprisingly deep wound from the fox (Rin -9, bleeding).

Max approaches to flank the creature but her attacks can't pierce the hide of the large demon.

*Round 2:*
Hayao unleashes his assault, drawing and cutting with a freezing line of cold steel into the creature.  Troyce approahces from the shadows and strikes out with his whip, the mithryl coil drawing deep cuts.

Kaylee's weapon continues to hammer at the creature, this time drawing blood as the corrupted cherub struggles to deal with so many opponents.  Tassara compounds the issue drawing on raw divine power to slam into the area, blinding the creature from the holy presence.

Rin heals herself, stopping the bleeding (-4 bleed, +11 heal, net +7).  Max tries again to get through the creature's defenses but again fails to score any substantial hits.

*Round 3:*
Hayao attacks the blinded creature, sword easily finding critical spots to strike as Troyce complements the attack from behind.  The creature lashes out at the Samurai, and despite Hayao's efforts, it manages to score a solid hit on him (Hayao, -16, bleeding).

At the same time Kaylee's spiritual weapon continues its assault, and Tassara again rains holy power down on the creature, this time it is driven to the ground.  It's form quickly melts away, steaming as if consumed by acid leaving only a whispy puddle of goo behind.

Rin heals Hayao (+4), stopping his bleeding ((I'll leave it up to you if you want to heal the rest or not)).

The immediate threat passed Max is able to approach the symbols to examine them.  She can tell the general idea of the symbols was to feed energy to the plague demon from somewhere else, which probably explained the size of the creature.  The specifics are a bit beyond Max however she can tell that the process was custom crafted for this specific demon.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2014)

"Uhm... Drell would love to see this" Max checks the symbols. "Whoever did this is a pro. We should make sure we stop them before they get away..." Does she knows if Tassara can dispel the symbols? or can they use mundane means to disrupt them?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Uhm... Drell would love to see this" Max checks the symbols. "Whoever did this is a pro. We should make sure we stop them before they get away..." Does she knows if Tassara can dispel the symbols? or can they use mundane means to disrupt them?



At this point the symbols don't really do anything, since the creature they were linked to is no more.

Mundane destruction would be sufficient to keep someone else from making use of them in the future though.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2014)

Hayao sheaths his sword, holding up a hand and shaking his head to Rin as he lets out a shaky breath, looking back the way they'd come. She doesn't seem to agree, and uses her wand to heal him regardless. He gives an withering glance towards her, but she just lifts her chin slightly in response. The elf simply sighs."We can try and memorize or take pictures later for Drell's benefit. Right now we're losing time. Rin!" She shifts over to her wolf form, and he begins to backtrack to the crossroads they'd moved through before, and circles back to see about the passages they'd missed, the shapeshifter and samurai moving quickly ahead.





(OOC: Am I rolling the wrong thing for my cures? Mine on average seem a lot higher than yours EM >_> I also didn't check if that was my Survival modifier, it was off the top of my head; it might be 17 or 23.)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 19, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> (OOC: Am I rolling the wrong thing for my cures? Mine on average seem a lot higher than yours EM >_> I also didn't check if that was my Survival modifier, it was off the top of my head; it might be 17 or 23.)



When using a wand or scroll you don't get any of your personal benefits (attributes, caster level, feats, etc).  So it heals a mere 1d8+1.

You can buy wands with higher caster levels, it's situational whether that's worth it or not (they're more expensive).  If you're crafting the wand yourself you can choose any caster level for it from the minimum needed for the spell(s) in the wand up to your caster level.

You could get a staff with cure light wounds that lets you take advantage of such things, you can even slowly recharge it in that case, but again there's a cost difference.

(Technically staves don't generally let you take advantage of feats either but I'd let that slide in this case)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Troll Food_ 





*Round 1*: 

Britta advances cautiously on the troll and chants an arcane phrase summoning a blast of metal pellets to pepper the creature, though it seems more annoying than damaging.  Drell summons a mass of writhing black tentacles about the large troll.

The creature shrugs them off and charges at Britta swinging his massive sword.  Green flames swath the blade as it cuts through the air and it slams into Britta driving her backwards (Britta -39).  His wounds heal rapidly, more rapidly than seems reasonable even for a troll and the ferocity of his onslaught sends a chill through Britta's spine.

*Round 2*:

Britta cuts at the troll with her thinblade, dealing a single thin wound on the creature.  Drell backs her up with a fiery bomb, charring the flesh of the troll.  The troll chops twice at Britta with the massive sword, she manages to evade it however doesn't see the troll's toothy maw coming as it closes across her shoulder (Britta -6).

*Round 3*:

Caught off guard by the wound Britta does her best to recover, her sword more useful in creating space than dealing any damage.  Drell drops her second bomb again blasting the troll with fire.  With Britta's guard up this time the troll is unable to catch her with any substantive hits.

*Round 4*:

Britta renews her attack but the troll proves surprisingly competent in fending off the sword blows.  Drell's third bomb hits the troll leaving it looking pretty charred but it fights on, drawing a solid hit across the half-elf's torso (Britta -28).

*Round 5*:

Britta cuts an agile slice with her thinblade, cutting a chunk of flesh from the troll though it heals almost as fast as the cut drives.  Another flaming bomb hits the troll leaving it looking pretty hurt though if it recognizes this it gives no sign.  It manages another solid cut with the greatsword, swinging it furiously obviously trying to cut the small woman in half (Britta -34).


((Britta's currently at 64/151 this includes modifications for her fast healing and DR, barring CTK posting I'll leave it as your call how to proceed.  It's not like she can die either way ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The hallway goes on for a ways before ending in an apparent dead end.  The dwarf looks confused at the wall then approaches the dead end and runs his hand over it, apparently guided by instinct.  After a moment the wall parts leading to a moderate sized room (25' east-to-west, 35' north-to-south, the entrance they're coming from is on the South-most point of the East wall, the only other exit is in the center of the South wall). 

The room is dominated by another huge statue of a slender dwarf dressed in fine looking robes and carrying a gem encrusted staff ((DC 10 knowledge: religion or Int check will recognize this as a Dwarven representation of The Landlord, god of money, business, and greed)).

The dwarf moves toward the statue to offer a prayer to the statue when the wall by the door the group just walked through shatters!

((If you want to avert your gaze or close your eyes now would be the time to do so, but then you won't know for sure what you're fighting  ))

((In the interest of keeping things moving I'll grant you OOC knowledge that there are two creatures entering the area, go ahead and give me actions based on that.  Assuming someone is looking I'll give more information as it's available, they'll be surprise attacking though))





*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




As the group moves to head back they're met by a pair of figures advancing.

One is a Drow, dressed in sickly green robes not unlike the previously encountered Drow.  The other is an ogre-sized humanoid creature that walks on hooves and has a horses skull where its head should be.  A pair of rotting wings stick out from its back and the entire creature gives off a disturbing stench of decay.


*Spoiler*: _DC 24 Knowledge The Planes or DC 29 Knowledge: Religion or Arcane_ 




Identifies the creature as a 'Leukodaemon' a personification of death by disease.  Like all daemons they are immune to acid, death, disease, and poison and highly (10) resistant to cold, electricity and fire.


*Spoiler*: _+4 DC_ 




Leukodaemon's are strongly connected to Rotlord and their mere presence makes diseases spread more quickly.  The arrows from their bow are all contaminated with disease and the can breathe out a swarm of biting flies.


*Spoiler*: _+4 DC_ 




All information contained within.  HP will be above that though.












The drow looks at the party and the remains of the demon with surprising lack of reaction.  "You have been busy causing trouble here, haven't you?  It will take months to recover from this."  His voice is flat and emotionless, almost alien.

He considers the group a moment, "thieves?  Mercenaries?  Some sort of misguided heroes out to right wrongs?"

His companion says nothing but the skeletal head watches silently with a penetrating gaze that makes you want to bathe even more somehow than the trek through the sewers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 19, 2014)

Yuki's head turns toward what shattered through the wall.   Effectively staring down the creatures.  "It's another couple of uglies!" She will outright charge them, then flail.

Init-
Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20

Rounds 1-5 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
6,+15
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+15:
5,+15
Total:20





*Spoiler*: _amount of strikes_ 



Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3





*Spoiler*: _First attack dmg_ 



Roll(2d6)+12:
1,1,+12
Total:14

Roll(2d6)+12:
1,4,+12
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+12:
3,6,+12
Total:21

Roll(2d6)+12:
1,2,+12
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+12:
3,5,+12
Total:20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2014)

((Yuki can confirm for the others that it's two more Umber Hulks))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Spells and Extracts_ 



0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (2)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray (2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust (2)
Invisibility (2)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5)
Aqueous Orb (4)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5)
Protection From Energy, Communal (2)
Minor Creation (2)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (3)
Cure Light Wounds (4)
Expeditious Retreat 

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3)

3rd Level
Haste (5)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 8, *Init* +16, *HP* 118/118, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +13, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +6/+0 (M) +18/+12 (R)
> *Bombs * +19/+13 (4d6+20)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+16 → [5,16] = (21)

*Round 6*
She casts *Glitterdust*, trying to blind the troll and draw it off Britta. ((If CTK doesn't post I'm going to say she pulls back at full speed and lets Drell finish this thing off while she heals up.))

*Round 7*
Double Fire bomb
1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34)
4d6+20→ [5,4,4,5,20] = (38)

1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30)
4d6+20→ [3,1,5,5,20] = (34)

*Round 8*
Double Fire bomb
1d20+17 → [11,17] = (28)
4d6+20→ [4,4,6,6,20] = (40)

1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34)
4d6+20→ [2,2,6,5,20] = (35)

*Round 9*
Double Fire bomb
1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26)
4d6+20→ [4,3,1,5,20] = (33)

1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18)
4d6+20→ [4,5,2,5,20] = (36)

*Round 10*
Double Fire bomb
1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32)
4d6+20→ [6,3,1,6,20] = (37)

1d20+17 → [2,17] = (19)
4d6+20→ [5,5,2,3,20] = (35)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2014)

Ulysesn runs forward the opposite direction Yuki runs in without looking back, making sure he also gets distance from grog as well
Then for the remaining 4 rounds Ulysesn attacks them from afar.
Assuming 150 dmg per round again.


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2014)

"Pussy that way!" Annie shouts at the apes and points to Ulysesn. She'll fire more fireballs at the apes.
(On phone, can't roll)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2014)

Um, Muk, you sure about fireballs?  There's not a lot of room for that there.

Too lazy to edit the full map but here's a close-up of where you're at:

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run tactics_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hayao's eyes narrow on the drow as he sets his hand on his katana's hilt, taking a slow step forward. "And to what purpose have you built these monstrosities? Why shouldn't I strike you down where you stand, as my Order dictates." he asks, the Drow's phrasing giving him pause for a moment or two, but not much longer.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2014)

Tassara's K.Religion  
Tassara doesn't really recognizes the type of demon... she just doesn't like it at all. 

Max's K.Planes  *"Well, fuck"* both Charlie and Max whisper at unison. "...Guys, this is a very strong demon... it spreads disease easily" she tells them what she knows (up to second spoiler tab, I believe).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2014)

((I'll work on combats after this, I have to work tonight so I don't know that I'll get them posted.))


*Spoiler*: _Team sickness_ 




"The city above stagnates," the cleric replies.  "Once a body becomes stagnant it is only natural that it will fester and decay.  Rotlord will see to that.  What you do here has no meaning, if not us then others, you fight nature itself."

A third figure steps into the edge of the light, another drow dressed in black chain and holding a pair of silvery longswords.  He speaks with more flowing speech, if a slightly thicker accent, "civilization itself rots, infected to the core.  Nothing you do here today will change that.  Wouldn't you rather live out what remains of your lives in your surface homes than fighting here?"


*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




The cleric is about equal in power to the party members.  The daemon is a small step stronger than that and the swordsman a small step stronger than him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Troll Food_ 




*Round 6*:

Britta withdraws from the overly large troll, it takes a parting shot at her as she does so but she agilely dodges away.  Drell bombs the creature with a blast of glittering dust, the troll takes it to the face but doesn't seem particularly phased by it.

With both hands he lobs the sword through the air at the flying pest, the blade leaves a trail of green fire through the air as it strikes Drell in the chest (Drell -46).  The sword curves around through the air back to the troll's waiting grip.

*Round 7:*

Britta engages with her bow, firing a pair of arrows at the creature, both arrows bury into the chest of the Troll.  Drell lobs another pair of bombs at the creature, this is finally enough to blast it to the ground, though the bits that remain still twitch.

((It's technically still alive though Britta can pepper it with acidic arrows or whatever you want to do to finish it off.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2014)

Drell grumbles in pain as she lands, pressing one hand to her wound. "I admit, it's been some time since I was last injured in combat," she says, pulling her extracts of cure light wounds from her bag. She casts an envious eye at Britta's healing. "Perhaps I should research some kind of accelerated healing. Or simply become a vampire myself."

*Heal Rolls*
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)
*Total:* +44 (132/134)

Once they're both healed she casts her last invisibility on Britta and has the vampire scout the rest of the cave. If there's any more trolls they'll lure them back to the mouth of the cave. ((Unless we're certain we can kill them easily.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Once they're both healed she casts her last invisibility on Britta and has the vampire scout the rest of the cave. If there's any more trolls they'll lure them back to the mouth of the cave. ((Unless we're certain we can kill them easily.))



The cave ends up being small and simple, apparently the lair of only the pair of trolls.  It's littered with the remains of past meals including what one might guess is a number of adventurers that failed to clear them out in the past.

Most of the mundane equipment has decayed to the point of being value but spending some time picking through it they assemble a fair fortune:

((Assuming you gather/catalog/identify/etc))

*Spoiler*: _Loot!_ 




Coins	900 pp, 12000 sp
Gems	

    Amethyst (140 gp)
    Azurite (9 gp)
    Azurite (14 gp)
    Banded Agate (11 gp)
    Black Pearl (400 gp)
    Black Star Sapphire (1400 gp)
    Eye Agate (6 gp)
    Eye Agate (11 gp)
    Fire Opal (700 gp)
    Fire Opal (1000 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (300 gp)
    2 x Golden Yellow Topaz (500 gp)
    Malachite (15 gp)
    Peridot (60 gp)
    Pink Pearl (90 gp)
    Red Garnet (120 gp)
    Star Ruby (1300 gp)
    Turquoise (10 gp)
    Turquoise (14 gp)
    Violet Garnet (400 gp)
    White Pearl (90 gp)

Total value = 7090 gp
Art Objects	

    Bolt of Fine Steel Cloth (1200 gp)
    Bottle of Fine Wine (600 gp)
    Feathered Belt (20 gp)
    Polished Stone Bowl (60 gp)
    Small Vial of Perfume (100 gp)

Total value = 1980 gp
Magic Items	

    Battleaxe (Medium) (+2 weapon)  (8310 gp)
    Headband of Intellect (+6) (36000 gp)
    Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)
    Potion of Enlarge Person (250 gp)
    Potion of Remove Paralysis (300 gp)
    Short Sword (Medium) (+2 weapon) (8310 gp)
    Wand of False Life (3 of 50 charges) (270 gp)
    Wand of Summon Monster I (9 of 50 charges) (135 gp)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2014)

((Will post for team beer run's battle tonight))


*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness tactical map_ 






"D" is the daemon, "C" is the robed cleric drow, "F" is the sword-wielding drow.

The party's current location is not specified but would be in the upper part of the map somewhere.  Feel free to position yourself, as long as you're not being aggressive that's not going to be noticed.

As a related aside, if you start spelling up or obviously looking like you're making ready to fight they probably will react in kind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




*Surprise Round:*

The two bug-creatures crash through the wall charging at the back of the party.  One strikes Ulysesn (-11hp), the other Annie (-13hp).

((Luckily everyone made their will save this time.  Meh.))

*Round 1*:

Nissa gives Fluffykins a light nudge with her feet and the cat leaps into the air at the creature that struck Annie.  Cat and fae slam into the creature, sharp lance leading the way.

Ironwall charges forward at the the other creature slaming it with heavy fists that send off waves of force with every blow.  Oddly the crossbows on his shoulder aim and fire independently peppering his target with wooden bolts.

Ulysesn defends himself and pulls back away from the large creature to the corner of the room.

Yuki charges at the creature wounded by Nissa and springs into a flying kick, cleaving the insectoid head from the creature's body.  A moment later Grog charges with his giant axe and cleaves into the splitting it neatly in two.

After only moments the dust has settled and the room is still once again.

The dwarf lowers his hammer cautiously, looking around to make sure it's done, then turns back to the statue and kneels before it offering what seems to be a silent prayer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2014)

"Annie, I'm not afraid of these things."
Ulysesn dusts herself off
"I'd rather not be hit by an orc with a huge axe again and if you had the good sense neither would you."
Ulysesn uses the last heal belt charge to heal 6 hp.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 22, 2014)

"_Sure_ you aren't princess, did I hear you squeak, then?" Yuki teases, dusting herself off with her lopsided grin, "I'm going to go investigate this hole in the wall, you can either stay with the Ol' Dirteater or come with me, but I'm not as likely to get caught off guard." she trots to the hole and goes through it, but moves softly to not be detected by anything that may be through it.

Perception(superior low light and darkvision)-
Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+30:
15,+30
Total:45


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "_Sure_ you aren't princess, did I hear you squeak, then?" Yuki teases, dusting herself off with her lopsided grin, "I'm going to go investigate this hole in the wall, you can either stay with the Ol' Dirteater or come with me, but I'm not as likely to get caught off guard." she trots to the hole and goes through it, but moves softly to not be detected by anything that may be through it.



The space where they came out of is collapsed rubble, there's no tunnel to follow back (this is typical for most creatures with burrow).

The dwarf spends several minutes in prayer.  While he does so, once she's satisfied there's no eminent attack, Nissa performs a strange ritual.  She traces a complicated magical symbol on the ground around Fluffykins, glowing light and crackling pours out from the cat.  It's blue fur turns golden and spiky and it looks slightly larger and more ferocious.

Satisfied she mounts back up as the dwarf finishes.  Once he does so he immediately heads out through the door in the South with barely a call to the others, "we're almost there, let's get on with it."


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2014)

"OOOOO Ooooo I want a ride, too," Annie looks at Nissa's magic and how she upgraded Fluffykins and then looks at Yuki with puppy eyes. 

"I'll do some magic that makes you look really awesome ," Annie says and offers a mage armor and stone skin spell for Yuki in exchange for riding on her back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "OOOOO Ooooo I want a ride, too," Annie looks at Nissa's magic and how she upgraded Fluffykins and then looks at Yuki with puppy eyes.
> 
> "I'll do some magic that makes you look really awesome ," Annie says and offers a mage armor and stone skin spell for Yuki in exchange for riding on her back.



"Wouldn't it be hard to cast spells on her?And  I'd rather not have Annie go crazy if another one of those things show up while riding Yuki."


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2014)

"Hurr hurr, someone is butt hurt," Annie replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hurr hurr, someone is butt hurt," Annie replies.



AN anger mark appears on the side Ulysesn's head.
"And you wonder why you have assassin's after you."
Then Ulysesn follows after the dwarf.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 22, 2014)

Yuki sighs defeatedly and trots back over, "It's alright, Princess.  I block most of the view, and even if it happens I can always buck her off if needed.  Remember, I may be half-deer now but I'm still Yuki, so don't worry, okay?" she grins to Ulysesn, then looks to Annie, crouching down so she doesn't have to climb into the saddle, "Go ahead, better you than smelly orc or dirt eater, besides, gives me a little more of a workout than nothin." Once Annie's in the saddle, she will stand and look to Ulysesn, "Would you liked to be carried too?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sighs defeatedly and trots back over, "It's alright, Princess.  I block most of the view, and even if it happens I can always buck her off if needed.  Remember, I may be half-deer now but I'm still Yuki, so don't worry, okay?" she grins to Ulysesn, then looks to Annie, crouching down so she doesn't have to climb into the saddle, "Go ahead, better you than smelly orc or dirt eater, besides, gives me a little more of a workout than nothin." Once Annie's in the saddle, she will stand and look to Ulysesn, "Would you liked to be carried too?"



Ulysesn stops for a moment
"No. No. I'm fine... *cough* Well actually yes. My feet are getting a bit sore with all of this hard stone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 22, 2014)

Yuki grabs Ulysesn and sets her on her own shoulders, grinning, "That better?" she questions, following the dwarf with the two girls.  "There we go, now everybody's happy again."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 





The group heads down through a small hallway into another small chamber.  Two statues of dwarves stand watching over the room at the far end.  "Delgrim Stonehammer and his brother Torgin," the dwarf murmers with a sound of reverence when he first enters the room.  He walks over to approach the statues continuing, "Delgrim brewed the first beer ever to grace this world, and soon after Torgin distilled the first whiskey from it.  If one wants proof the gods love us they need look no farther than here."

As if on cue the wall behind him explodes open and two more creatures emerge, and almost as if guided they charge at the mounted Annie and Ulysesn (-9 Annie, -7 Ulysesn).

Initiatives and actions again please.


*Spoiler*: _Map, updated_ 





The group is entering the room labeled "6" and I realized that I forgot to edit off the you-haven't-seen-yet tunnel off to the south, oh well.  Too lazy to edit it, enjoy the tiny amount of extra tactical data


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2014)

Drell gathers the loot and moves it back to the base. From there, she'll head to the city, taking the items that she can expect to sell there and liquidize as many of the items as possible.

She also grabs the troll's sword and inspects it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell gathers the loot and moves it back to the base. From there, she'll head to the city, taking the items that she can expect to sell there and liquidize as many of the items as possible.
> 
> She also grabs the troll's sword and inspects it.




The sword is a huge throwing, returning greatsword +1.  (So market price of 18000gp and some change).  Oddly the 'green fire' doesn't seem to be an enchantment on the blade (though it is clearly magical).

The steel the blade is made out of seems to be imbued heavily with energies from the Elemental Plane of Earth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The sword is a huge throwing, returning greatsword +1.  (So market price of 18000gp and some change).  Oddly the 'green fire' doesn't seem to be an enchantment on the blade (though it is clearly magical).
> 
> The steel the blade is made out of seems to be imbued heavily with energies from the Elemental Plane of Earth.



Drell studies the sword further. What kind of energies, specifically? Would melting down the metal lessen or remove those energies?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell studies the sword further. What kind of energies, specifically? Would melting down the metal lessen or remove those energies?



In its current configuration it's adding substantial acid damage to the weapon's attack (+2d6).

The metal itself could be melted down and reforged, the exact properties might change but the energy would remain (though the actual enchantments on the sword would be ruined).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2014)

((Can't roll right now, this might be my tactics if Hayao attacks))



> Tassara
> Round 1 - I can cast Align Weapon Good on Duncan.
> Round 2 - Hold Person DC24 on the second Drow and pray he has a relatively low will save.
> Round 3 - Searing Light on the demon, no save, only need to go against SR.
> ...




(( Kaylee would start the fight by Calling Lighnting Storm...  but if the Drow 2 is not paralyzed by Tassara on the second round, Kaylee also has DOMINATE PERSON on him. Afterwards she could direct the Drow to attack the demon or the spellcaster while she rains thunder on the demon))


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2014)

Annie fires fireballs.

((Too lazy to roll))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> Annie fires fireballs.
> 
> ((Too lazy to roll))





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 7 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 9, *Init* +12, *HP* 145/145, *DR* Resist Fire: 9, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 26, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, +5 ac to ranged attacks *CMD* 31, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +11, *CMB* +25, *Base Attack Bonus* 13,   *Action Points* 0
> *Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1 + Gnome's crossbow sight (Infinite) * +36 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...



((Same))
Ini:1d20+17
20+17 = 37
Ulysesn attacks the bug thing that attacked him for the first round and does nothing else.


----------



## Crossbow (Nov 27, 2014)

((First, courtesy knowledge check))

Knowledge: Planes
1d20+12
19+12=31

((_Just short_ of knowing anything he hasn't already been told))

Troyce sinks out of view, fearing the odor of tension in the air.


*Spoiler*: _Not sure I'd need to even roll Stealth since there's probably shadows all over the place but just in case_ 




Stealth 
1d20+25 (assuming sewers are an urban environment)
15+25=40



Then, if (when) fighting breaks out, he'll focus efforts on hitting the big one


*Spoiler*: _Three rounds of combat_ 



Initiative
1d20+12
2+12=14

Attack Rolls
1d20+17
18+17=35
8+17=25
12+17=29

Damage Rolls
1d3+12+4d6
3+12+(4+3+1+6)=29
3+12+(1+2+4+1)=23
2+12+(3+2+6+5)=30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2014)

((Yup, sewers most definitely count as 'urban'))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2014)

Drell shrugs and liquidizes the sword with the rest of the loot. She can't imagine anyone would want a giant throwing sword anyway.

She spends the rest of the day researching regeneration, and how it might be magically or alchemically given to a creature who doesn't have it naturally.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuki gives her all, charging forward in a flurry of flailing attacks, she will try to position herself so she can keep her rider safe.



> *Yuki*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk7/Barbarian1/Ninja7, *Level* 8,
> *Init* +7,
> *HP* 132/132,
> ...



Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26

Rounds 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dragon style is used, then
Charging-
Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

Flailing strikes-
Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Number of rolls-
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Dmg-

Roll(2d6)+12:
1,3,+12
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
2,5,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
1,6,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,1,+8
Total:15

Round 2
Roll(1d20)+15:
17,+15
Total:32

Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(2d6)+12:
6,2,+12
Total:20

Roll(2d6)+8:
4,6,+8
Total:18

Roll(2d6)+8:
4,3,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
4,6,+8
Total:18

Round 3

Roll(1d20)+15:
18,+15
Total:33

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(2d6)+12:
1,1,+12
Total:14

Roll(2d6)+8:
2,5,+8
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,2,+8
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+8:
2,4,+8
Total:14

Roll(2d6)+8:
6,1,+8
Total:15

Round 4-
Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(2d6)+12:
1,6,+12
Total:19

Roll(2d6)+8:
1,3,+8
Total:12


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2014)

((Shit guys, seems like invisiblecastle's is down  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 





*Round 1:*
Ulysesn peppers the bug creature that attacked him (her? who can remember?) with bolts, driving it backwards and collapsing it into a pile of goo under the onslaught.

Nissa wheels Fluffykins to face the remaining creature and the cat leaps gracefully through the air covering the creature in numerous scratches, bites, and cuts.  Yuki follows behind a moment later and slams the creature with a pair of hoofstrikes to drive it into the ground.

While most people are surveying the damage Annie lifts her staff in a daze and slams it into her head (-7 Annie).  A moment later the huge orc charges at the Ironwall, burying his axe deeply into the golem's chest (Ironwall -70).

((Annie and Grog are, obviously, still confused.  Any suggestions or tactics?  Annie and Ulysesn are still on Yuki's back.))





((Will work on other battle, probably won't have time to finish until after kids are in bed though, so 2~3 hours?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2014)

((I'd just like to say my dice really love you guys  ))

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




*Round 1*:
Having had enough discussion Hayao charges at the Drow fighter drawing his sword as he moves forward.  His counterpart moves to parry however the surface elf proves slightly faster and the frozen blade cuts a deep wound in the Drow's torso.

Content to get to the fighting the large Daemon fires off a quick pair of arrows at Tassara, both are narrowly deflected by her armor.  Duncan charges forward next to Hayao, his slender scimitar darts through the dark elf's defenses and the paper thin cut explodes in arterial bleeding.  Rin advances to join the fray but the agile drow proves too graceful for her.

Kaylee chants from far behind the party, drawing crackling energy across the ceiling and gathering a storm in the sewer, raining lightning down upon the sword wielding drow.  Max joins in chanting with Charlie to begin the slow process of summoning (no space for Max to join melee this round).

The drow cleric begins a spidery chant looking at Hayao with murder clear in the eyes,  Hayao feels a moment of weakness but forces it from his body (greater cogniation, saves using resolve).  At the same time the fighter cuts at the samurai with great skill however Hayao's defenses fend of the silver blades.

Troyce creeps forward and cracks his whip from the shadows at the large daemon, his silvery whip drawing black blood from a pair of thin welts.  Tassara advances and blesses Duncan's blade.

*Round 2*:

Hayao presses his assault on the wounded drow.  Two quick cuts catch him, the first drops the foe to one knee and the second swiftly decapitates him.

The large daemon does not react well, with a great heaving breath he exhales a swarm of large biting flies across the advanced fighters (Hayao saves, Duncan saves, Rin fails, Troyce evades, Tassara fails, -29hp failed save, -14hp successful save, everyone but Troyce is 'sickened').  The air is filled with biting, distracting flies as the swarm spreads.

Duncan grips his now blessed sword and dives through a hastily summoned portal, appearing behind the daemon in mid cut.  The already angry creature howls as it tries to defend against the surprising foe.

Kaylee redirects her rain of lightning to the cleric as Rin advances on the robed figure cutting a wide but shallow wound.  Max finishes her summoning and a celestial cheetah appears behind the cleric.

The cleric calls out with a surprisingly forceful voice "_halt your attacks!_" and the forbidding action carries the weight of magic (Rin, Max, Cheetah, Tassara fail saves, cannot attack or cast damaging spells for 9 rounds).

Troyce continues his assault on the daemon, an easier task now that the creature is distracted by Duncan's rear assault.  Tassara, unable to attack instead heals (+14 everyone that's injured).

*Round 3*:

Hayao advances on the daemon, it tries to counter however Hayao steadfastly keeps his blade at the ready, knocking aside attacks.  While the creature is distracted Duncan cuts, the blade finds a hard purchase in what he supposes is the spine of the creature and it dissolves into a puddle of bubbling ooze.

The flies continue their biting attack however (Hayao saves, Duncan saves, Rin fails, Max Fails, Cheetah saves, Troyce evades, Tassara saves, -16 for the saves, -8 for the fails).

Kaylee continues her lightning assault on the cleric who again tries to curse Hayao.  Troyce moves in to strike at the drow, whip twisting and cutting the thin creature's attempts to fend off the unusual weapon.  

Tassara heals again (+25).

*Round 4*:

Hayao unceremoniously advances on the lone drow and drives a single snapping thrust into the cleric dropping him to the ground beside the other drow.

The flies get one last round of bites in before everyone (I'm going to assume) retreats away from their range (Hayao saves, Duncan saves, Rin saves, Max fails, cheetah fails and is dismissed, Troyce evades, Tassara saves, -22 or -11).

The cloud will disperse after about a minute.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ulysesn looks at Annie smacking herself in the face with her staff with a smirk then turns to Ironwall. "Well fuck. Ironwall hold him down the best you can!" Ulysesn hops off of Yuki yanking Annie downwards in a grapple
1d20+25
19+25 = 44
"He needs help holding the orc down, I can handle annie easily enough."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




*Round 2*: (I guess you'd call it)

Ulysesn drops off of Yuki's back taking the confused Annie with her.  Ironwall does his best to try and wrest the large orc from the ground but iron and wood is unable to bend the massive orc to its will and Grog shakes him off.

Nissa sneaks up and casts 'second chance' on Grog attempting to clear the orc's mind however there is no apparent affect.

Annie is confused, Annie brandishes her staff of fireballs enveloping the room in an explosion of fire!  ((Ulysesn -13, Yuki -27, Annie -27, Grog -27, Dwarf -27, Nissa -0, Fluffykins -0)).

Grog is confused, very confused seeing Ironwall trying to grapple him and Annie burning the hell out of everything.  But he has an axe and an axe is good at clearing things up so he swings hard at Ironwall, the axe chopping deep into the wooden frame of the construct.  Then twice, and a third time.  With the last the construct cracks deeply and falls backward to the ground laying still ((Ironwall -162)).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuki grinds her teeth, watching everything unfold, then roars at everyone, "EVERYBODY KNOCK IT OFF!" 

Non-lethal Dragon's roar-
Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+12:
6,6,+12
Total:24



> While using Dragon Style, as a standard action you can expend two Stunning Fist attempts to unleash a concussive roar in a 15-foot cone. Creatures caught in the cone take your unarmed strike damage and become shaken for 1d4 rounds. A successful Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier) reduces the damage by half and prevents a target from being shaken.



If that doesn't do anything, next 'round' she will attempt to grapple grog.

Roll(1d20)+17:
11,+17
Total:28


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2014)

The fires of rage burns in Ulysesn's eyes the world slows
She rages (+2 dex bonus to all related stats)
"I tire of this orc, he's going to kill us all at this rate! I'm ending this."
She clicks his boots of haste together as well for a single round of haste granting her one extra attack

Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+33 → [8,33] = (41)
1d20+33 → [17,33] = (50)
1d20+33 → [12,33] = (45)
1d20+28 → [8,28] = (36)
1d20+23 → [8,23] = (31)




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d6+16 → [4,3,2,16] = (25)
3d6+16 → [2,3,2,16] = (23)

3d6+16 → [1,4,4,16] = (25)
3d6+16 → [6,3,5,16] = (30)

3d6+16 → [5,1,3,16] = (25)
3d6+16 → [2,6,1,16] = (25)

3d6+16 → [6,3,4,16] = (29)
3d6+16 → [2,6,2,16] = (26)

3d6+16 → [6,5,4,16] = (31)
3d6+16 → [3,2,2,16] = (23)
262 dmg



AoO movement range 90'
AoO hit 1d20+36
AoO dmg 3d6+10(x2)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 





*Round 3*:

Ulysesn breaks off his grapple and pulls up his bow to pepper the half-orc with bolts.  He howls with rage and charges forward but is quickly overcome by the ferocity of the assault ((Grog -too much)).

Nissa gasps for a moment then starts into an eery song.  It's odd but also strangely captivating and you can't help but listen to it while she sings, even the confused Annie listens through the haze of her confusion ((Nissa casts Enthrall, everyone fails their save)).

After a few minutes she ceases singing and everyone returns to their senses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2014)

rage ends, haste boots ended
"*pant* *pant* Too hell with this place. Keeps trying to kill me. Killed Ironwall. The price being asked for is hardly worth it. Much easier jobs would have the same payout."
Ulysesn shakes her head.
"Annie, do you even know what job you accepted?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuki snorts and trots over to ironwall to see if he is actually dead, if not, use stabilize if she can.  "You guys can go ahead and leave.  But I'm seeing this either to the end or death." she picks up her hat from the ground and puts it on her head, "Call me crazy, call me an idiot, I don't care, it's probably true in fact.  But I keep my word, as much as I dislike Dwarves, I'm going to see this through. Sorry Kitten, sorry Princess."

Heal-
Roll(1d20)+10:
2,+10
Total:12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki snorts and trots over to ironwall to see if he is actually dead, if not, use stabilize if she can.



As best Yuki can tell Ironwall has ceased any sort of movement or signs of "life."  Granted it is debatable whether it ever was "alive" in the first place.

Either way Yuki lacks the skills required to tell anything more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2014)

"Fine then Idiot, I guess I'm an idiot too."
Ulysesn sits down clutching at the multiple burns caused by Annie's constant reckless use of fire and drinks all of the healing potions she has.
+21 hp
117 hp left
Ulysesn eyes the corpse of the half-orc then get's up to Loot the thing once known as Grog too see what he has.
"Nissa, how much healing do you have left?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Beer Run_ 




Nissa goes around casting healing spells (Annie +56, Ulysesn +31, Yuki +32, Dwarf +35, which I think puts everyone at full).  "That's about my limit for healing, I've got maybe one or two more."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2014)

"Thanks Nissa...Anything good on the orc, Princess?" she lays the deer body down enough to get Ironwall's body into a fireman's lift, then stands up.  "So is this little group of misfits and idiots ready to keep going?  I'm sure we can keep going long enough to get where the Dwarf wants to go."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Thanks Nissa...Anything good on the orc, Princess?" she lays the deer body down enough to get Ironwall's body into a fireman's lift, then stands up.  "So is this little group of misfits and idiots ready to keep going?  I'm sure we can keep going long enough to get where the Dwarf wants to go."



"Hmm he seems to have some pretty good stuff."
Ulysesn picks up the Decanter of endless water and starts pouring it onto the ground, then stops.
"I'll admit he was very strong, but what is he doing with stuff like this?"
Ulysesn loots

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hide Armor +3
> everburning torch
> Rope 50ft Hemp
> Decanter of endless water.
> ...





And gives it all to yuki to carry
"Have fun with that. Guess we'll bury the orc later then."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((I'll move on just to keep things going.  If Annie decides to bugger out Nissa will go with her, Muk can make the choice when he wakes up.))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Thanks Nissa...Anything good on the orc, Princess?"


Grog's sheet if you didn't have it.  Should have all his equipment intact.  Axe is size 'huge' so it's probably useless to anyone else.

Once he's collected himself the Dwarf heads on from the statues through the arch to the South.  The hallway runs uneventfully for a short while bending a few times before opening into a large chamber.  The ceiling is much higher here than the rest of the building, 40'-50'.  The far end of the room is an elevated platform about 20' up with stairs leading up it.

Along the right side of the room is a steady stream of water, cascading down from the top of the platform in a small waterfall adding a slightly must smell to the air and a large amount of white noise.

The dwarf grunts an appreciative noise, "this is it.  The first vat, where me ancestors brewed the worlds first beer."  His voice has a hint of shakiness to it as he walks forward.

"Best get to brewing.  I thank you folks kindly for seeing me through, not sure I would have made it without you.  If you want to hang around a bit and taste the results you're welcome to, seems only right that someone does."

((I don't have a tactical map for here, I'll work on one if it's wanted/needed though))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuki takes the stuff and sets things in easy to move in spots, and lays Ironwall down on the ground, "I'm going to look around a bit." she searches the place for anything off.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki takes the stuff and sets things in easy to move in spots, and lays Ironwall down on the ground, "I'm going to look around a bit." she searches the place for anything off.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+23:
> ...



"Well I guess that Orc made the trip worth it technically. If we ran into more of those things with him around... Still only kinda sad I had to do that. When he didn't have ill intent. I'll be here with Nissa waiting if you need us Yuki, run back if you have to. Or if we need help I suppose."
Ulysesn chuckles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

Ulysesn walks over to the dwarf for a moment
"Can you give me the wraps I let you borrow back now?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Beer Run_ 




The dwarf hands over the wraps before heading up the stairs to the upper level.

(See map below to clarify things)

The lower level is fairly nondescript.  The stone has seen better days but all in all it's quite serviceable.  Along the West wall a fast-moving stream of water rushes by, going under the wall and to points unknown at the edge of the room.

The East side of the room has a similar, but dry passageway, it's about 5' deep, on the South side it ends in flat stone, though it's different than the rest of the bricks, likely it shifts?  The North side ends in steel bars leading into darkness beyond.

In the upper section there's a large and deep reservoir of water fed from outside the room.  There's also a deep circular hole in the room, currently empty.  A series of levers run next to a narrow crevice, presumably to run water into the vat.

On the south end of the room are some old dusty shelves and tables with a handful of random dirty jars and occasional brewing tools, none of it looks particularly valuable.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2014)

Yuki investigates the flat stone wall further, is there a way to open it?  If there is, she will trigger it, If not she will try to push through.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+23:
19,+23
Total:42

Strength roll-
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 





Yuki examines the odd bit of stone, there doesn't seem to be any mechanism to it that she can see.  And unfortunately slamming into it just gives her a sore shoulder.

Meanwhile the dwarf heads up to look at the brewing vat.  After a moment's inspection he selects one of the levers and gives it a pull, allowing a flood of water into the vat.  At the same time adamantine bars slam shut upon the entrance to the chamber ((far north hallway on the previous picture)).

The dwarf ignores this change and gets watches the vat start to fill.  He takes the mug from his belt, and works at the handle, it rapidly extends until he's got a good 10' grip and he begins going to work cleaning the inside of the vat.  A moment later he pauses considering the various levers and selects a second one.

The panel Yuki is examining suddenly opens, she has a moment to peer inside before she feels a rush of heat followed quickly by the dull red glow of flowing lava.  She quickly scampers out of its path and it slowly fills the groove up with molten rock.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2014)

Tassara steps back away from the horrible stench for a moment while the sickening passes._ "Ugh... Is everyone else ok?..."  _ She will cast two additional channels to bring everyone to full hit points.



Max goes to sit with her. "Do you think they were last ones? *I sure hope so, we are almost out of juice*"

Once the cloud disperses, Max and Tass will go ahead and take her time to check the bodies. Perception (take 10) 33


((We still had one chamber to check, didn't we? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((We still had one chamber to check, didn't we? ))



Technically 2 rooms, but one general area.

There's nothing unusual in particular with the drow's bodies, I'll have to wait until I'm home to post their specific loot.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Technically 2 rooms, but one general area.
> 
> There's nothing unusual in particular with the drow's bodies, I'll have to wait until I'm home to post their specific loot.



Tassara and Max also casts Detect Magic. She will take care of not touching anything directly. Max has a better chance of identifying stuff anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before this Ulysesn made her way back to Nissa after getting the wraps back and re-equips them once she does.
"Hmm, bars? Doesn't Look good. Yuki you okay in there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The fighter sword wielding drow's swords are both magical, as are the bracers he wears ((a silver Longsword +1, Defender, a silver Longsword +1, wounding, and bracers of armor +2)).

The cleric carries a magical staff covered quotes and images from 'Endless Decay' (the holy book of Rotlord) ((staff is a staff of Contagion, 10/10 charges)).






*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((So who's where?  Yuki and Dwarf are inside the room, Ulysesn's apparently outside.  Nissa's small enough she can go in or out so it doesn't matter much.  Where's Annie?))

The dwarf continues his work cleaning for several minutes scrubbing with his odd hammer/polearm/brewing tool until apparently satisfied.  He adjusts the levers a bit, the speed of the lava slows but doesn't stop, and he begins working on the table pulling bags of grain out of what is apparently an extradimensional backpack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2014)

Ulysesn looks at Nissa
"So can you appraise things Nissa?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Nissa
> "So can you appraise things Nissa?"



Nissa looks up from probably being mind-numbingly bored, "appraise?  You mean like how money works in the Outside world?  Not really, it's confusing what you guys think is valuable.  I tried trading feathers once and did you realize that some humans can't tell feathers apart?"  She giggles slightly like that's the silliest thing she's ever heard.

"If you're talking about what things do, I know carpentry really well, and stone and metal and hides too.  And magic I guess, though that's harder."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 9, 2014)

Yuki looks for any sort of trouble she could cause and triggers it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2014)

Annie mourns the loss of a drinking buddy, and pours a few concoctions onto his body to preserve him. She'll ask yuki to drag him along with ironwall.

Inside the vat she'll wait and see how the dwarf does the brewing and records his methods and volumes he uses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa looks up from probably being mind-numbingly bored, "appraise?  You mean like how money works in the Outside world?  Not really, it's confusing what you guys think is valuable.  I tried trading feathers once and did you realize that some humans can't tell feathers apart?"  She giggles slightly like that's the silliest thing she's ever heard.
> 
> "If you're talking about what things do, I know carpentry really well, and stone and metal and hides too.  And magic I guess, though that's harder."



"Know what these black gloves are?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Know what these black gloves are?"


Nissa takes the gloves and casts detect magic, considering them for a few minutes.  "Well, they're gloves, obviously.  Lots of necromantic magic in them, I'm not sure, I never studied necromancy so I don't know much about it, nasty stuff."

"They have kind of a weird energy about them though, I'm not sure?  Like something's missing?  Sorry, I was never very good at studying."






*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The dwarf works at a largish table sorting through bags of grain.  It's a painstakingly slow process that, from what Annie can tell, seems entirely arbitrary.  Nonetheless he sorts through hops and barely picking and discarding according to appearance, or scent, or occasionally flavor.

From a "recipe" standpoint it's perhaps more complex than Annie might expect but not exactly hard, but there's an unusual precision about everything he does.

Eventually he drains most of the water from the vat and starts adding ingredients to it, slowly building the hot mash that will ferment into beer.

Yuki, meanwhile, looks for trouble.  There's not a lot of options for her.  The lava could be tons of trouble, but mostly in the burning-everyone-alive sort which probably isn't what she's looking for.

The beer vat could be trouble, however she gets the distinct impression the dwarf will not broker any nonsense there.

That leaves the large reservoir of water and it's inflow/outflux.  The reservoir is surprisingly large and deep, fed by some sort of underground river.  It's all man-made (er, dwarf-made) construction, but splashing around in it she notices it's somewhat uneven near the bottom, unlike the precise craftsmanship of everything else.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 9, 2014)

"Hey, hey.  Hey Dwarf.  Hey.  _HEY._  Do you know why there might be a unevenness in here?  Or would it just be like because of the water?  I'll be back." Yuki looks down then waves to the others, then dives down to check it out.  

Swim-
Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total: 33

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+23:
17,+23
Total:40


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they are safe to touch, Max will put them on the bag of holding. 

Silver Longsword +1, Defender
Silver Longsword +1, Wounding
Bracers of armor +2
Staff of Contagion, 10/10 charges

"We might be able to use some of these or sell them... We will have to appraise them when we get back"  Charlie comments to the party

"Hayao, we should finish scouting the place and then meet the Thief King... if that's fine with you. Troyce? How are you holding up? We might have got ridden of the source of your mother's illness, but we might still need the cure... we must make haste"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 






Captain Obvious said:


> "Hey, hey.  Hey Dwarf.  Hey.  _HEY._  Do you know why there might be a unevenness in here?  Or would it just be like because of the water?  I'll be back." Yuki looks down then waves to the others, then dives down to check it out.



Yuki swims down, however it is a half-deer-half-elf swims, to inspect the uneven area.  As she gets closer she can see there's an area that has been worn away that opens into some sort of cavern.  Since everyone in the universe can hold their breath for minutes she of course swims closer.  As she approaches the water suddenly fills with an opaque cloud, like some sort of underwater fog or smoke.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



Yuki tilts her head and stubbornly swims blindly forward through the foggy water.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




((Going to assume you're moving on  ))

Exploring the last two rooms is straightforward enough.  One is a sort of personal chambers, sparsely furnished but more private than the common room.  The other is a laboratory of sorts, showing the signs of the creation of the corpse golems and the summoning of the extraplanar beings.

It contains numerous texts on all manner of dark rituals that were used in the summoning and creation of the creatures in addition to most of the supplies of the group.

((Will post list of stuffs found when I get home))





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Yuki presses forward through the cloud, there's no visibility in the fog, suddenly a number of tendrils lash out at her though the fog, uncannily she manages to dodge them however as she's darting away from them something claws across her back and then a large multitoothed maw bites across her saddle ((Yuki -21)).  There's a strange energy energy with the bite, she feels somehow weakened afterward ((Yuki: 1 negative level))

((Yuki also loses all memory of Ulysesn, obviously she doesn't remember that she doesn't remember Ulysesn.  Yes, this will probably be confusing when she has time to think about it.  She doesn't have time to think about it right now though.))





*Spoiler*: _Annie_ 




A few seconds after Yuki vanishes under the water there's a rumbling, four of the large bug-like creatures crash through the walls a moment later (they don't get to attack during a surprise round though this time).

((Good luck  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 9, 2014)

With a panicked expression she attempts to swim away and back to the surface as fast as she can.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2014)

"This is awful stuff" Tassara says skimming over the texts. She still has Detect Magic activated and will avoid touching anything that gives off a strong aura. 

Tassara checks the place to make sure there's nothing else they could use. Perception 

Max will analyze the rituals carefully on the way back. Knowledge Arcana, Knowledge Planes: 

"If everyone agrees, we might be able to go back the way we came from now... I don't think anyone else want's to stay here longer than needed"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 9, 2014)

"...Huh? Oh yeah, of course I'm fine" Troyce responds, mildly startled by the concern. "I should be asking if _you're _fine, I was untouchable back there"

Appraise (for whatever applicable stuffs in either room)
1d20+15
17+15=32


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Annie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ulysesn's ears perk up hearing walls breaking
"More?"
She lifts the crossbow and looks in the direction the sound came from through the bars with the crossbow scope.
"Nissa get them closer to me if you can. I'm going to be firing from here."


> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 7 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 9, *Init* +12, *HP* 145/145, *DR* Resist Fire: 9, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 26, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, +5 ac to ranged attacks *CMD* 31, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +11, *CMB* +25, *Base Attack Bonus* 13,   *Action Points* 0
> *Splitting Great Crossbow(L)+1 + Gnome's crossbow sight (Infinite) * +36 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...


*Ini: 1d20+17
19+17 = 36*

Rounds 1 - 5
Ulysesn opts to not waste her boots of haste this time and just goes for normal shots focusing on the umbrun hulks that are easiest to shoot first
attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+34 → [6,34] = (40)
1d20+34 → [18,34] = (52)
*Crit confirm: 1d20+34
14+34 = 48*
1d20+29 → [10,29] = (39)
1d20+24 → [15,24] = (39)


Round 2
1d20+34 → [18,34] = (52)
*crit confirm:1d20+34
20+34 = 54*
1d20+34 → [9,34] = (43)
1d20+29 → [1,29] = (30)
1d20+24 → [6,24] = (30)




Round 3
1d20+34 → [19,34] = (53)
*Crit Confirm:1d20+34
10+34 = 44*
1d20+34 → [1,34] = (35)
1d20+29 → [16,29] = (45)
1d20+24 → [20,24] = (44)
*Crit Confirm:1d20+24
16+24 = 40*

Round 4
1d20+34 → [4,34] = (38)
1d20+34 → [10,34] = (44)
1d20+29 → [19,29] = (48)
*crit confirm:1d20+29
12+29 = 41*
1d20+24 → [12,24] = (36)
Round 5
1d20+34 → [14,34] = (48)
1d20+34 → [1,34] = (35)
1d20+29
19+29 = 48
*Crit Confirm:1d20+29
4+29 = 33*

1d20+24 → [14,24] = (38)





dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
3d6+10 → [2,1,2,10] = (15)
3d6+10 → [4,3,5,10] = (22)

3d6+10 → [5,3,2,10] = (20)
3d6+10 → [3,2,4,10] = (19)

3d6+10 → [4,3,6,10] = (23)
3d6+10 → [3,3,5,10] = (21)

3d6+10 → [3,1,6,10] = (20)
3d6+10 → [3,5,5,10] = (23)

Round 2
3d6+10 → [2,2,3,10] = (17)
3d6+10 → [3,2,6,10] = (21)

3d6+10 → [1,3,6,10] = (20)
3d6+10 → [1,3,5,10] = (19)

3d6+10 → [4,2,1,10] = (17)
3d6+10 → [6,2,2,10] = (20)

3d6+10 → [2,6,3,10] = (21)
3d6+10 → [1,1,5,10] = (17)

Round 3
3d6+10 → [5,5,1,10] = (21)
3d6+10 → [6,1,5,10] = (22)

3d6+10 → [2,6,5,10] = (23)
3d6+10 → [4,2,2,10] = (18)

3d6+10 → [6,1,5,10] = (22)
3d6+10 → [3,5,5,10] = (23)

3d6+10 → [3,1,4,10] = (18)
3d6+10 → [1,5,5,10] = (21)

Round 4
3d6+10 → [4,2,4,10] = (20)
3d6+10 → [5,1,5,10] = (21)

3d6+10 → [4,2,6,10] = (22)
3d6+10 → [4,3,4,10] = (21)

3d6+10 → [1,6,4,10] = (21)
3d6+10 → [5,4,3,10] = (22)

3d6+10 → [4,1,4,10] = (19)
3d6+10 → [2,3,2,10] = (17)

Round 5
3d6+10 → [2,4,4,10] = (20)
3d6+10 → [5,3,3,10] = (21)

3d6+10 → [4,6,3,10] = (23)
3d6+10 → [2,6,2,10] = (20)

3d6+10 → [4,5,5,10] = (24)
3d6+10 → [6,6,3,10] = (25)

3d6+10 → [4,5,1,10] = (20)
3d6+10 → [6,1,5,10] = (22)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "...Huh? Oh yeah, of course I'm fine" Troyce responds, mildly startled by the concern. "I should be asking if _you're _fine, I was untouchable back there"
> 
> Appraise (for whatever applicable stuffs in either room)
> 1d20+15
> 17+15=32



"Good, just making sure" Tassara nods to him.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2014)

Annie casts tentacle rape (black tentacle) and fireball on the bugs.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 





*Spoiler*: _Loot_ 




Coins	38400 gp, 270000 cp
Gems	

    2 x Alexandrite (600 gp)
    Aquamarine (400 gp)
    Azurite (9 gp)
    Azurite (11 gp)
    Banded Agate (6 gp)
    3 x Banded Agate (9 gp)
    Banded Agate (10 gp)
    Black Star Sapphire (1300 gp)
    Blue Diamond (2000 gp)
    Blue Quartz (9 gp)
    Blue Sapphire (1000 gp)
    Blue Star Sapphire (800 gp)
    2 x Carnelian (70 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (100 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (120 gp)
    Citrine (40 gp)
    Citrine (50 gp)
    Citrine (60 gp)
    Emerald (1300 gp)
    Eye Agate (6 gp)
    Eye Agate (8 gp)
    3 x Freshwater Pearl (11 gp)
    2 x Golden Yellow Topaz (700 gp)
    Jacinth (6000 gp)
    Jade (90 gp)
    Jet (100 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (6 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (9 gp)
    Malachite (8 gp)
    Malachite (10 gp)
    2 x Moonstone (60 gp)
    2 x Obsidian (10 gp)
    Peridot (40 gp)
    Pink Pearl (70 gp)
    Red Garnet (140 gp)
    Red Spinel (100 gp)
    Red-brown Spinel (100 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (13 gp)
    2 x Rich Purple Corundum (1100 gp)
    Rock Crystal (60 gp)
    Rock Crystal (70 gp)
    Rose Quartz (30 gp)
    Rose Quartz (50 gp)
    Sardonyx (50 gp)
    Sardonyx (70 gp)
    Silver Pearl (120 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (40 gp)
    Star Rose Quartz (30 gp)
    Turquoise (7 gp)
    Violet Garnet (300 gp)
    Violet Garnet (400 gp)
    Violet Garnet (500 gp)
    2 x Violet Garnet (600 gp)
    White Opal (800 gp)

Total value = 22782 gp
Art Objects	

    Brass Framed Painting (1100 gp)
    Carved Ivory Drinking Horn wreathed in Continual Flame (6000 gp)
    Carved Wooden Staff studded with Copper (1000 gp)
    Chrysoberyl Sundial (2300 gp)
    Crystal Amphora (1600 gp)
    Dragonscale Corset (4000 gp)
    Fine Cloth Robe trimmed with Fox Fur (100 gp)
    Fox Fur Belt set with Chrysoberyl (1100 gp)
    Iron Crown (120 gp)
    Large Carpet (1900 gp)
    Large Tapestry (1300 gp)
    Leather Boots with Electrum Buckles (400 gp)
    Platinum Cloth Ribbon (110 gp)
    Rabbit Fur Hunter's Cap (90 gp)
    Tooled Leather Vest inlaid with Platinum (1500 gp)

Total value = 22620 gp
Mundane Items	

    Alchemist's Fire (1 flasks, 20 gp each)
    Darkwood Buckler (Medium) (175 gp)
    Masterwork Nunchaku (Small) (302 gp)
    Masterwork Scimitar (Medium) (315 gp)
    Masterwork Warhammer (Medium) (312 gp)
    Smokesticks (1 sticks, 20 gp each)

Total value = 1144 gp
Magic Items	

    Arcane Scroll (Disrupt Undead (12 gp 5 sp)) (total 12 gp 5 sp)
    Arcane Scroll (2 x Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Floating Disk (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Scorching Ray (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Acid Arrow (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Eagle's Splendor (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Sleep (25 gp), Bear's Endurance (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Ray of Enfeeblement (25 gp), Gust of Wind (150 gp), Web (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Longstrider (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Owl's Wisdom (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Enthrall (150 gp), Summon Swarm (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (375 gp)) (total 375 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Heal Mount (375 gp), Locate Object (375 gp)) (total 750 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Cat's Grace (150 gp), Inflict Moderate Wounds (150 gp), Cure Serious Wounds (375 gp), Summon Monster IV (700 gp)) (total 1375 gp)
    Handy Haversack (2000 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Heavy Wooden Shield (Medium) (+1 shield, Arrow Catching) (inscription provides clue to function) (4157 gp)
    Oil of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
    2 x Oil of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
    Pipes of the Sewers (1150 gp)
    Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp)
    Potion of Cat's Grace (300 gp)
    3 x Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)
    Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)
    Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Owl's Wisdom (300 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Chaos (50 gp)
    Potion of Remove Fear (50 gp)
    Potion of Remove Paralysis (300 gp)
    Potion of Shield of Faith (+2) (50 gp)
    Ring of Blinking (27000 gp)
    Rod of Maximize Metamagic (lesser) (14000 gp)
    Unguent of Timelessness (150 gp)
    Wand of False Life (41 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (3690 gp)
    Wand of Fox's Cunning (27 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (2430 gp)
    Wand of Hold Person (11 of 50 charges) (990 gp)
    Wand of Levitate (2 of 50 charges) (180 gp)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




*Round 1:*
One of the Umber Hulks charges at Annie to start things off, hitting her with a heavy claw (Annie -8hp).  Annie nonetheless covers most of the platform in writhing tentacles, it doesn't seem to much more than bother the dwarf or the large creatures.

Ulysesn and Nissa run for the door to see what the commotion is about, upon reaching the bars Nissa lays a tiny hand on Ulysesn and pulls them both through a dimensional door to the edge of the platform by the water.

Yuki decides to withdraw from the creature, she pulls back and heads for the surface, quickly breaking the surface of the water.  To her horror she finds herself unable to breathe, her lungs seemingly unable to pull air in.

Just behind her a large creature surfaces.  It looks like some sort of grotesque parody of a fish, if a fish were cast in melting wax.  It's head sports a toothy maw and is framed by 6 tentacles, 4 ending in glowing energy and two in wicked looking claws.

((Anyone with "Knowledge: Dungeoneering" is welcome to give me a roll.))

The dwarf hesitates looking at the creatures with a grimace of disgust before his face turns dark with anger.  "This.  Is.  A .  Holy.  Place."  He half spits the words in an angry tone, "you dare defile it?  The first vat?"  He seems to consider things a moment before sliding one of the numerous bottles strapped to his armor free, a slender bottle of some brownish liquid, he gives it a slightly sad look then pops the cork with one hand and downs it cleanly.

His movement speeds up and his hands work independently, he whips around his strange mug/hammer and in a smooth motion pours a draw from one of the kegs on his back.  At the same time he pulls free another small bottle of reddish-brown liquid and loosens its stopper as well.  He drops this bottle into the mug of beer and downs both in a single gulp.  When he finishes his face is twisted with rage.

Two of the bugs attack him without concern, their blows strike cleanly but he shrugs them off as if nothing.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2014)

"If you guys don't mind. I would like to take this with me" Tassara will take the Metamagic Rod. 

Max helps out place everything into their own bags of holding.

Tassara will check everyone out to see if the group caught any disease.  HEAL CHECK


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 10, 2014)

With a quick snap of the jaws, she grinds her teeth, effectively going into a rage over her weakened state and inability to breathe.  She will try to grapple it, if she can grapple it she will get both of them out of the water and to the lava hole and drop the fish in.  If not she will scramble out of the water and use her Javelin of lightning.

Init-
Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19



> *Yuki*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk7/Barbarian1/Ninja7, *Level* 8,
> *Init* +7,
> *HP* 132/132,
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Grapple rounds_ 




She has Improved Grapple.
Roll(1d20)+20:
19,+20
Total:39

2-4 grapple

Roll(1d20)+25:
20,+25
Total:45

Roll(1d20)+25:
11,+25
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+25:
6,+25
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+25:
6,+25
Total:31




If not-


*Spoiler*: _Everything else_ 



Javelin thrown-
Roll(1d20)+13:
17,+9
Total:26

Dmg-
Roll(5d6)+0:
5,3,6,4,1,+0
Total:19

Spend one charge in three different rounds of her bag of boulders-

Roll(1d20)+13:
11,+13
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+13:
13,+13
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+13:
20,+13
Total: 33

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+0:
2,6,+0
Total:8

Roll(2d6)+0:
3,1,+0
Total:4

Roll(2d6)+0:
4,5,+0
Total:9


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will check everyone out to see if the group caught any disease.  HEAL CHECK



No one in the group is exhibiting any signs of disease... yet.

But most diseases take time before symptoms start to show so that's not really saying much.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 10, 2014)

Hayao nods to Tassara in agreement with moving on, looking over the drow corpses distantly as he sighs, and shakes his head. Moving on, Rin takes the time to look over his wounds here and there, but he ultimately seems to shrug her off as the group continues. He looks over the texts in the room as they arrive, though asks Max if he could look over them as well. "Might I look these over with you?"



Rin sticks close to Tassara. "We should probably leave as quickly as possible then." She most of all seemed uncomfortable in the den of another deity.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2014)

"Eh? A Scimitar?" Duncan says apparently having been in a non speaking daze for a while. "Mind if I nab that?"

"So I mean, we were knee deep in this diseased shit - should we hole ourselves up for a bit, make sure we're no unleashing a plague onto the masses?"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2014)

((...Would the engineer's workgloves work on the lab equipment?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> He looks over the texts in the room as they arrive, though asks Max if he could look over them as well. "Might I look these over with you?"



Most of the documents are fairly typical research books.  They focused a lot on various diseases (obviously) and demons and other lower-planer creatures associated with disease, decay, and similar corruptions.  The rest are notes, presumably written by the drow themselves, on various experiments.  Two stand out as significant.

There are a number of documents around the creation of the carrion golems.  Sufficient and morbid enough detail that if the group were interested in making their own diseased weaponized exploding corpses they would be able to.  Some of the notes suggested various scenarios using these as larger scale methods of communicating disease in the town but none of them seem to go anywhere past the theorizing level.

There are also ample notes about the experiments with the Pestilenzi demon.  The demon itself is a minor species almost unworthy of note except for the fact that the disease actively resists clerical attempts to remove it.  Their work magically bound the demon with the targets, enhancing the effect and allowing the creature to feed off of the clerical energies wasted against his victims. 

The drow were clearly thrilled at the reaction, while the work was painfully slow the idea that Rotlord could use this to establish an actual foothold in a world where disease had all but been eradicated was a thrilling concept.



Crossbow said:


> ((...Would the engineer's workgloves work on the lab equipment?))



The equipment isn't really mechanical equipment, mostly simple tools of use around the lab.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao nods to Tassara in agreement with moving on, looking over the drow corpses distantly as he sighs, and shakes his head. Moving on, Rin takes the time to look over his wounds here and there, but he ultimately seems to shrug her off as the group continues. He looks over the texts in the room as they arrive, though asks Max if he could look over them as well. "Might I look these over with you?"
> 
> 
> 
> Rin sticks close to Tassara. "We should probably leave as quickly as possible then." She most of all seemed uncomfortable in the den of another deity.




"Sure!" Max nods and shows the texts she has already gone through to Hayao.

"Yes, let's move." Tassara waves the others once they all got the treasure on their bags and will head back out.



> Their work magically bound the demon with the targets, enhancing the effect and allowing the creature to feed off of the clerical energies wasted against his victims.



Max tells Tassara about this bit. The cleric's face clearly hardened, upset by the notion that they were using the power of the Good Gods (and hers) like that. 

Tassara turns to Duncan. "You are right... we might be able to clean ourselves as soon as we leave the worst part of the sewers. I can create water and we can wash ourselves with that"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Beer Run tactical map_ 






1,2,3,4 = Umber Hulks
X = Unidentified monster (technically the hulks weren't identified either I think)
U = Ulysesn
N = Nissa/Fluffykins
A = Annie
D = Dwarf-who's-name-still-hasn't-been-asked
Y = Yuki

Not pictured: Ironwall and Grog's remains, presumably on the lower level near the door.

Big black circle is actually mostly full with brewing beer now, didn't bother to change that though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Beer Run_ 




*Round 2*:

Ulysesn unloads on at the large water-borne creature however due to some trick of the water or something else each shot misses.  Yuki tries grappling it only to find her hands pass through the creature!  It is mere illusion!

The Northmost hulk attacks Annie, she does her best to fend off the attacks but it catches her with a rough claw (Annie -12).  Nissa swears and chants a quick spell, swathing her and Fluffykins in blue fire (Fire shield, cold).  She dismounts and sends her mount leaping at the creature engaged with Annie.  The cat rains a furious barrage of claws and bites on the monster.

Annie lobs a fireball enveloping the bug-creatures but managing to miss the party.

The dwarf pulls a larger bottle from his armor and flicks the fingers on one hand producing a spark.  He hurls the bottle at one of the hulks and it explodes in a large ball of fire and shrapnel.  He repeats the process a second, third, and fourth time.    When the smoke clears the three hulks to the south are down.

*Round 3*: (Just the beginning)

Ulysesn adjusts her aim slightly and lets a second barrage of bolts go, this time directed at Yuki.  She has only a moment to react dodging and deflecting bolts as best she can (Yuki -40).

((Ulysesn is dominated))

((Nissa has, and will attempt, dispel magic on her next action but I thought I should ask what the strategies are at this point.))


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2014)

Annie will hold a obscurring mist againt _luysen. If Nissa's dispel fails she'll drop obscurring mist. 
Then she'll use glitterdust near the water in hope to find the mage who's doing all the magics.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2014)

Duncan nods, "Aye if that works fer ye I'm fine wit that. I really need a fuckin shower or bath....or just a new body. I'm no sure I'll ever get the stink out of my nose."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer_ 




*Round 3:* (the rest)

Yuki dives underwater and discovers three things.  First, she can breathe underwater, relieving some of the stress on her lungs.  Second, her skin seems smooth and translucent in the water, a curiosity for later perhaps?  And last she sees a second copy of the fish-like creature poking out from the cavern opening at the bottom of the reservoir.  She swims for it and strikes with a punch, it doesn't seem to hurt the creature but it at least has the satisfaction of striking the rubbery hide.  The creature counter attacks with a flurry of tentacles but Yuki manages to evade them.

Fluffykins and the last bug-creature struggle rolling around on the ground.  With a ferocious meow the cat rips apart a portion of the exoskeleton and feasts on the goo within.  The creature crashes to the ground in a heap.

At the same time Nissa chants the arcane phrases to dispel magic, Ulysesn blinks confused for a moment but seems to have returned to his senses.

((I'll finish out the round with Annie, if Muk would rather do something different we can retcon this))

Annie casts a swirling mist obscuring the sight across most of the ledge.  The Dwarf spits a curse and jumps into the water to strike at the floating foe, he swears again apparently unable to connect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2014)

Ulysesn *withdraws*  far as she can from the large beast for one round and then goes back to attacking. (60 base speed)
"Concentrate!"
Ulysesn rages, Ulysesn activates her boots of haste.
round 5 attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+32 → [10,32] = (42)
1d20+32 → [8,32] = (40)
1d20+32 → [5,32] = (37)
1d20+27
17+27 = 44
1d20+22
13+22 = 35




Round 5 dmg


*Spoiler*: __ 




3d6+16 → [6,6,3,16] = (31)
3d6+16 → [4,2,1,16] = (23)

3d6+16 → [1,2,4,16] = (23)
3d6+16 → [3,5,3,16] = (27)

3d6+16 → [5,3,2,16] = (26)
3d6+16 → [5,5,3,16] = (29)

3d6+16 → [2,2,1,16] = (21)
3d6+16 → [5,1,5,16] = (27)

3d6+16 → [5,3,6,16] = (30)
3d6+16 → [6,1,3,16] = (26)


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2014)

Annie uses her missle storm on the tentacle fish creature. If she doesn't have line of sight she'll dive and gets within line of sight to barrage it with missiles.
Then she'll bomb the creature with fireballs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 11, 2014)

"Oh great," she smirks, looking down at her arm for a split second, "I guess it's clear now that someone has to die, in fact I think it's bright as day.  I'm not one for the claw of justice, but I still think you can bite my ass." she looks at the beast, and begins her strikes.


*Spoiler*: _1-4 attack_ 




Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+16:
11,+16
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+16:
4,+16
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+16:
9,+16
Total:25





*Spoiler*: _1-4 amount of strikes_ 




Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2





*Spoiler*: _Damage, not halfed yet_ 



Roll(2d6)+16:
2,6,+16
Total:24
Roll(2d6)+12:
5,6,+12
Total:23

Roll(2d6)+12:
1,2,+12
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+12:
4,5,+12
Total:21

Roll(2d6)+12:
6,5,+12
Total:23
--

Roll(2d6)+16:
4,2,+16
Total:22

Roll(2d6)+12:
2,2,+12
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+12:
3,4,+12
Total:19
--

Roll(2d6)+16:
6,3,+16
Total:25

Roll(2d6)+12:
2,4,+12
Total:18

Roll(2d6)+12:
6,4,+12
Total:22

Roll(2d6)+12:
5,3,+12
Total:20

Roll(2d6)+12:
6,6,+12
Total:24
--

Roll(2d6)+16:
3,4,+16
Total:23
Roll(2d6)+12:
6,2,+12
Total:20


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The group exits the sewers uneventfully and cleans up as best they can, it's not a true bath but cold, wet, and miserable trumps cold, wet, miserable, and @#@$ covered.

They make their way back to where they find the guildmaster waiting for them.  He lounges in his "throne" idly tossing a familiar looking small bottle in one hand.  "Ah, you return, with good news I trust?  As you can see I've held up my end of the arrangement."  He holds up Troyce's cure casually.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Also known as "the team that can't save against anything" 

*Round 4*:
Ulysesn withdraws into the mist away from the floating creature.  As he moves he passes Fluffykins running back for Nissa to mount and the pair charge into the mist at the floating monster.  Unfortunately between the mist and the tricks of they water they miss entirely with their attack.

Annie enters the water and launches her barrage of missiles at the floating creature, it seems oddly unaffected though.  The dwarf launches his attack however he fails to connect as well.

Meanwhile, under the water fighting the real creature Yuki delivers a strong combination of kicks to the thick skinned fish giving a satisfying crunch.  The creature tries to strike back and manages to bite her however her stoney skin absorbs the attack (by the by you actually have 40 more HP than you think, stoneskin is down to 32 points of protection).

*Round 5:*
Under the water Yuki and the creature strike back and forth at each other however neither manage to strike any solid hits on the other.

On the surface Annie lobs a fireball carefully avoiding the floating party members.  Oddly it seems unaffected by this as well.  Nissa and Fluffykins try to strike the creature again.  The cat gives a disatisfied growl and Nissa says, "what?  An illusion?"   Suddenly everyone on but Annie realizes the creature on the surface is merely an illusion.

The Dwarf dives under the water and swims down toward the real creature underwater but his awkward underwater chop misses.
.

*Round 6:*
Yuki tries again to strike at the creature however again she has trouble getting any solid hits on it.  The creature turns its attention to the dwarf lashing out with glowing tentacles, claws, and bite.  The dwarf shrugs off the lesser blows but the bite does hit him cleanly adding (more) blood to the water.

Annie lobs another fireball at the illusion on the surface to no effect while Nissa rides Fluffykins under the water.  Oddly she directs the cat along a longer path, swimming down below the creature.  Once in position she brandishes her lance and it glows brilliant white launching several white orbs at the large creature.  They strike it cleanly and drive it upwards with incredible force.

The large flies upward, slams into the ceiling above the group, then drops back down onto the surface of the water.  The dwarf swims up after it catching it with a solid hammerblow where it lands.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 12, 2014)

Yuki takes in as much water as she can as she surfaces, holding her breath and trying her original plan of grabbing the beast and dragging it to the lava.

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
17,+20
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+25:
15,+25
Total:40

Roll(1d20)+25:
13,+25
Total:38


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2014)

Diplomacy 

"...And we held our end. The cultists are no more... just like the demons they summoned. They were spreading diseases in the most terrible ways. I would keep an eye out for any other suspicious activity... specially of Drows."  Tassara calmly explains, but she doesn't attempt to hide the fact that she's tired. 

"I believe that would complete our part of the deal."

"I just want to add, a simple message would be enough if something of this nature happens again. I would greatly advise to avoid attracting our attention that way, as something like this would usually lead to a terrible misunderstanding. Our group is large and diverse of ways of thinking and acting. Let's just say some member are much less... _talkative_... in this kind of situation."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Of course it's an illusion, If I couldn't hit such a large creature what kind of archer would I be?"
Ulysesn watches as the creature lands on the surface of the water after flying through the air realizing it's the real thing and smiles a large smile
Clustered shots is in effect as a reminder
"Damn mist is in the way though. I guess I'll have to wait until I can get a shot at it or SOMEONE GETS RID OF THE MIST!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Diplomacy
> 
> "...And we held our end. The cultists are no more... just like the demons they summoned. They were spreading diseases in the most terrible ways. I would keep an eye out for any other suspicious activity... specially of Drows."  Tassara calmly explains, but she doesn't attempt to hide the fact that she's tired.
> 
> ...



"Drow you say?"  The guildmaster says with a touch of surprise in his voice.  "I will keep abreast of that situation."

"But my dear you wound me, isn't it you that sought me out after all?"  His voice belays a hint of amusement at the accusation and makes no pretense to cover up the lie of it.  "But since you bring it up there is one other matter we should address."  He stops to motion to the shadows and a man escorts a halfling out before the party.

"As it turns out, to our disgrace, one of the guild was involved in your missing property.  Guild members preying upon each other is a major breech of guild law.  Normally I would handle such matters strictly internally but given that you're here I would have your opinion, what should I do with him?"  The halfling flashes an expression of surprise followed by a look of abject horror at the guildmaster but stays silent.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "As it turns out, to our disgrace, one of the guild was involved in your missing property.  Guild members preying upon each other is a major breech of guild law.  Normally I would handle such matters strictly internally but given that you're here I would have your opinion, what should I do with him?"  The halfling flashes an expression of surprise followed by a look of abject horror at the guildmaster but stays silent.



"...Well, what's his side of the story? I doubt that this was a random act", Troyce chooses his words carefully.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 12, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "...Well, what's his side of the story? I doubt that this was a random act", Troyce chooses his words carefully.



The halfling glances again at the guildmaster as if asking permission.  It is the guildmaster that speaks, "I'm sure he would spin a tale of the dangers and temptations of curiosity if given a chance.  That he knew that you were seeking some sort of artifact of great power in your journeys and that he could not resist the chance to know what it is that you found."  There's a flamboyance in the guildmaster's voice, "but it would be an obvious falsehood, or at least a great exaggeration of the truth that such an act would be simple greed."

The halfling hesitates a moment before speaking, "it is so, I heard that you were back in town and wanted to know what it was that you brought with you."  He stutters and stumbles his way through a less-than-convincing repetition of the guildmaster's story.

"See?  Simple greed.  We cannot allow such petty thoughts to sour the blood between our brotherhood so a lesson must be made.  What do you think?  A hand?  Eyes?  Turn him over to the guard," he says the last with obvious distaste.  With each word the halfling looks more and more horrified but he stays quiet.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2014)

Perception 1d20+23=37
Sense Motive 1d20+21=30 

((Does he look like an enough competent rogue to have managed to steal the cure from Troyce? ))


"Uhm... let me think a second"

Tassara drops Kaylee's telepathic connection and instead touches Troyce to put one in place to communicate with him. -*Troyce, Hayao*... what do you say about this? Maybe he can repay with assistance to our cause? Perhaps as a contact here... or even as help with your mother, Troyce?-


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Perception 1d20+23=37
> Sense Motive 1d20+21=30
> 
> ((Does he look like an enough competent rogue to have managed to steal the cure from Troyce? ))



He looks capable, he certainly doesn't feel out of place in the thieves guild.  Whether it would be enough to escape detection Tassara can't really say.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 12, 2014)

"More on the matter would help. I'd prefer it if I heard his side of the story, rather than your attempt at conveying his side of the story. A man is entitled to speak before judgement is cast on him. Your actions speak louder than your story ever could." Hayao stares right at the halfling. "Speak."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 12, 2014)

"Right, just as my ally said, I'd rather heard this from the horse's mouth. Plus I'm curious as to how he was able get the up on me, y'know?"

(_~...What, ally with the halfling? Unlikely. If he's being scapegoated here, that means King Stickyfingers probably wants him dead for whatever reason. And if he really did do it of his own accord with only avarice as motive, then obviously he is not worth our trust~_)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "Right, just as my ally said, I'd rather heard this from the horse's mouth. Plus I'm curious as to how he was able get the up on me, y'know?"



"Lifting it was easy, nobody ever pays attention to a poor bedraggled 'child' in the streets."  His voice picks up a little confidence, perhaps bolstered by his ego getting flexed.  "As to why, that's the long and short of it really.  Thought I'd take a peek, if you did find something special I thought maybe I could use that to advance in the guild."  He glances back at the guildmaster and wilts slightly before amending dryly, "a thought that was apparently mistaken."

The guildmaster starts to say something then pauses and offers a slight shrug apparently willing to let the others speak without his interruption.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




*Round 6:*

Yuki swims up and grabs the large creature by the tail, hoping to wrestle it from the water.  Nissa and Fluffykins swim up and the cat claws at the fishes tender skin.  Annie detonates a fireball giving the pleasant scent of burning fish ((If Annie wants to drop the mist now would be the chance, let me know)).

At the same time the fish chants an eldritch spell and dimensional doors away, somewhere.  The dwarf looks around a moment before pausing to take another drink from one of his casks.

((So, what now?))


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2014)

"Advance the guild, eh?" Troyce starts pacing as he speaks. "Well I suppose that's sort of a noble cause, as far as theft goes. But surely you knew that I was part of the guild as well. You could have simply spoken to me about the matter, or at the very least kidnapped me. What 'advantage' did you expect the guild to garner from _you _having it rather than _me_, I wonder?"

_(~Out of curiosity, can you confirm that the bottle he's got the genuine article? Like, with magic or something?~)_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 15, 2014)

Yuki wordlessly waves at the others, and dives back down into the water to see if it went back into the cave, or if anything is in it at all.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
16,+22
Total:38


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2014)

Annie will drop the mist and look at the space where the mist was. Maybe it teleported just to hide.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "Advance the guild, eh?" Troyce starts pacing as he speaks. "Well I suppose that's sort of a noble cause, as far as theft goes. But surely you knew that I was part of the guild as well. You could have simply spoken to me about the matter, or at the very least kidnapped me. What 'advantage' did you expect the guild to garner from _you _having it rather than _me_, I wonder?"



"Well, my position in the guild--" the halfling starts before being interrupted by the Guildmaster.

"Which brings us back to the problem.  It's unbecoming for us to steal from one another, while competition can be healthy there's a fine line between a spirited rivalry and a blood feud and we have problems enough just keeping the guard's attention to a minimum."  The guildmaster lounges back and crosses one leg over his knee.

"But with an appropriate example we can make sure that no one would mistake such behavior as acceptable."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2014)

Hayao looks to the guildmaster, a slight flash of irritation bubbling forth, but then being regulated. The elf begins by raising his chin slowly. "If you're going to continue intercepting the tailend of his explanations, we have no further business here. This seems more like an internal dispute. We aren't going to condemn or discipline your people for you. Handle your own affairs yourself; discipline falls on the shoulders of a leader, not his allies." He looks back to the halfling. "What is your position in the guild, and how did it affect your actions and the outcome?" he asks tersely, eyes burrowing into the smaller thief.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2014)

Troyce covers his face with the palm of his hand and sighs. Tactless, simply tactless.

"Please forgive my associate's brashness. He is a very passionate man when it comes to matters of honesty. I assure you his opinions on the matter, though valued, are _not _a complete reflection of my own."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2014)

Tassara is not overly worried about Hayao's brashness and will stay on the line, though, she does agree with him. 

_-Troyce, What do you think then we can do? I really don't want someone to loose a limb on the orders of his boss. I'm not familiar with the way things work down here-_


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> _-Troyce, What do you think then we can do? I really don't want someone to loose a limb on the orders of his boss. I'm not familiar with the way things work down here-_



(_~He said he wanted my opinion on how he should be punished, and I don't want to give any sort of verdict until I know the truth ~_)

"...Oh, before I forget. Would it please _Your Highness_ to return to me what's mine before I make any decisions?" Troyce adds, speaking the "title" with a heavy air of sarcasm.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2014)

"Yeah, that's a good idea" Max murmurs on the back of the group at Troyce's suggestion of having the cure back before deciding anything. She has been quite for most of the exchange with Rin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2014)

Ulysesn looks at the ceiling and all around himself
Perception:
1d20+17
11+17 = 28
"We might need to leave if that thing still isn't here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The halfling looks from Hayao to the guildmaster, offers a slight shrug before responding, "it would appear not as high as I thought and apparently the outcome is that I serve as an 'example.'"

The guildmaster looks at the small bottle in his hand as if considering it before offering it to Troyce, "but of course, we had a deal after all and what is a man if he can't be trusted?"  Somehow that he says this with a straight face makes it only more ludicrous.

"As to the punishment of my associate it is, of course, an internal matter.  But as young Troyce is both a member of the guild and the wronged party in this incident I think it is fitting that I hear his opinion on the matter."




((Will work on the next round of combat after this, which should be quick given the apparent lack of an opponent ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((I forgot to mention last round but the illusionary copy vanished at the same time as the original one.  Mostly moot but just for reference))

*Round 7*: 
Ulysesn looks around for any sign of the creature but doesn't see it from where he is.  Yuki dives underwater to check the cavern entrance and spots the creature in the back of the cavern.  It sits near motionless watching, apparently waiting for Yuki to approach.

Assuming Yuki motions or gives some indication she's spotted it Nissa orders Fluffykins to dive again, as she does so Annie lets loose with a flurry of attacks at the diminutive fae.  ((Annie is dominated, Nissa -28))

The dwarf opts to dive as well, apparently less concerned Annie than the fish creature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Quick note Deactivated boots at 6th round)
Ulysesn chugs down a night all to keep the exhaustion away and then stops her rage.
"I'm keeping my distance so the same doesn't happen again to me. Nissa can you get away?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuki nears the beast and goes on a rampage on it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



8-
Roll(1d20)+16:
10,+16
Total:26

Roll(2d6)+16:
2,3,+16
Total:21

9-11

Roll(1d20)+16:
6,+16
Total:22
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(2d6)+16:
3,5,+16
Total:24

Roll(2d6)+12:
6,2,+12
Total:20

Roll(2d6)+12:
5,2,+12
Total:19

Roll(2d6)+12:
6,1,+12
Total:19

--
Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(2d6)+16:
1,6,+16
Total:23

Roll(2d6)+12:
2,5,+12
Total:19

Roll(2d6)+12:
5,6,+12
Total:23

Roll(2d6)+12:
2,2,+12
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+12:
2,2,+12
Total:16

--
Roll(1d20)+12:
11,+12
Total:23
Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(2d6)+10:
1,1,+10
Total:12

Roll(2d6)+6:
3,2,+6
Total:11

Roll(2d6)+6:
3,3,+6
Total:12


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2014)

Tassara and Max will check the item to make sure it is our Cure and not some kind of fake. (( I'm guessing Tassara is already familiar with it))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara and Max will check the item to make sure it is our Cure and not some kind of fake. (( I'm guessing Tassara is already familiar with it))



It appears to be the genuine article.  (I don't remember what I've said before about it though  )


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2014)

Troyce takes the bottle and feels the weight of it in his hands for amoment before speaking again.

"...Associate, you say? Now that's an interesting choice of words for someone such as yourself. I mean, I'm one of the more significant personnel in this joint and I don't believe you've ever quite 'associated' with me..."

He pulls down his goggles and looks the bottle over, double checking every detail.

"So it would be a safe deduction to say he is --or rather, he _was _in the upper echelons of the guild structure, no?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuki looks around the cavern, "So a giant fish in a dwarven ruin, bug-monkey-things, and magical bars.  Giant reservoir of water, and lava pits...Might have to tell everyone about this adventure..." she states to herself, under her breath.  "Everyone alright?"

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+22:
13,+22
Total:35


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 





Crossbow said:


> Troyce takes the bottle and feels the weight of it in his hands for amoment before speaking again.
> 
> "...Associate, you say? Now that's an interesting choice of words for someone such as yourself. I mean, I'm one of the more significant personnel in this joint and I don't believe you've ever quite 'associated' with me..."
> 
> ...



The guildmaster gives Troyce an appraising look before replying, "while his current status is perhaps still under consideration he was at one point a rising star of sorts.  I have an interest in helping those with talent achieve their potential, an interest that might have included you had you stayed here.  It still might if you are planning to stay in town now that you've found your cure."  He speaks slightly slower now, apparently more carefully choosing his words over the previous fluid speech.






*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 






Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks around the cavern, "So a giant fish in a dwarven ruin, bug-monkey-things, and magical bars.  Giant reservoir of water, and lava pits...Might have to tell everyone about this adventure..." she states to herself, under her breath.  "Everyone alright?"


Searching through the underground cavern Yuki finds a cache of treasure apparently gathered by the -- whatever it was.  ((Will have to regenerate it, will post it when I have))

"I'm okay," Nissa inspects the brutal cut she took from Annie.  "I don't like Mr. Fish much though.  Fluffykins is okay too.  How are we breathing underwater though?"

As rages and other effects start to subside and the group has a chance to relax it does start to dawn on them how cold the river-water is.

The dwarf, for his part swims to the surface and pulls himself out, immediately and silently walking over to tend to the vat of beer, holding his breath the whole time.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run loot_ 




Coins	150 pp, 19200 gp, 24000 sp, 150000 cp
Gems	

    Alexandrite (500 gp)
    Amber (130 gp)
    Amethyst (130 gp)
    Aquamarine (200 gp)
    Aquamarine (500 gp)
    Banded Agate (8 gp)
    Black Opal (800 gp)
    Black Opal (900 gp)
    Black Opal (1300 gp)
    Black Pearl (600 gp)
    Black Pearl (700 gp)
    Brown-green Garnet (110 gp)
    Carnelian (20 gp)
    Chalcedony (60 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (300 gp)
    Fire Opal (1100 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (500 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (600 gp)
    Hematite (8 gp)
    Iolite (60 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (7 gp)
    Malachite (12 gp)
    Moonstone (50 gp)
    Moss Agate (11 gp)
    Peridot (60 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (8 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (9 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (13 gp)
    Rock Crystal (80 gp)
    Rose Quartz (60 gp)
    Silver Pearl (110 gp)
    Star Rose Quartz (40 gp)
    Turquoise (14 gp)

Total value = 9000 gp
Art Objects	

    Bolt of Brass Cloth (1000 gp)
    Bolt of Silver Cloth (1300 gp)
    Brass Cloth Pennant (100 gp)
    Carved Wooden Ring (20 gp)
    Carved Wooden Ring (100 gp)
    Carved Wooden Staff (130 gp)
    Copper Holy Symbol (of a God of Ice) (500 gp)
    Copper Holy Symbol (of a God of Fate) set with Jasper (500 gp)
    Crystal Dice (pair) set with Azurite (500 gp)
    Dragonscale Ribbon set with Citrine (500 gp)
    Electrum Box (900 gp)
    Ermine Tabard inlaid with Mithral (8000 gp)
    Ermine Talisman set with Onyx (300 gp)
    Feathered Mask (110 gp)
    Feathered Ribbon (80 gp)
    Fine Cloth Sash trimmed with Ermine (1000 gp)
    Fine Leather Mask inlaid with Brass (1100 gp)
    Fine Leather Shortsword Scabbard inlaid with Gold (1900 gp)
    Fine Leather Vest (1000 gp)
    Gilded Wooden Ring (100 gp)
    Gilded Wooden Ring set with Bloodstone (800 gp)
    Gold Comb set with Chrysoberyl (1300 gp)
    Gold Hairpin (600 gp)
    Iron Candlesticks (100 gp)
    Iron Diadem (120 gp)
    Lacquered Wooden Statuette (of a Female Human Thief) (900 gp)
    Large Tapestry threaded with Platinum (8000 gp)
    Leather Boots with Platinum Buckles (100 gp)
    Leopard Fur Cloak set with Deep Blue Spinel (3000 gp)
    Marble Ring set with Azurite (100 gp)
    Moonstone Vase set with Blue Sapphire (7000 gp)
    Pewter Censer (80 gp)
    Platinum Amulet (900 gp)
    Polished Stone Box (40 gp)
    Porcelain Miniature (of a Castle) set with Freshwater Pearl (500 gp)
    Red-brown Spinel Urn (1700 gp)
    Rosewood Vase (1000 gp)
    Sable Ribbon inlaid with Silver (800 gp)
    Sable bound Book (blank) (1600 gp)
    Sardonyx Figurine (of a Nature Goddess) (700 gp)
    Silver Breastplate wreathed in Red Continual Flame (8000 gp)
    Silver Pearl Miniature (of a Temple) (300 gp)
    Silver Pendant set with Blue Quartz (100 gp)
    Unframed Painting (100 gp)

Total value = 56980 gp
Magic Items	

    Arcane Scroll (Acid Splash (12 gp 5 sp)) (total 12 gp 5 sp)
    Arcane Scroll (Magic Weapon (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Owl's Wisdom (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Light (12 gp 5 sp), Protection from Arrows (150 gp)) (total 162 gp 5 sp)
    Arcane Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp), Ray of Enfeeblement (25 gp), Bear's Endurance (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Bull's Strength (150 gp), Darkness (150 gp)) (total 300 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp), Fox's Cunning (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Summon Monster I (25 gp), Daze Monster (150 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Hold Portal (25 gp), See Invisibility (150 gp), Spider Climb (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Bull's Strength (150 gp), Phantom Trap (200 gp)) (total 375 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Command Undead (150 gp), Shatter (150 gp), Displacement (375 gp)) (total 675 gp)
    Bag of Holding (II) (5000 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Charm Animal (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Divine Favor (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Enthrall (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Divine Favor (25 gp), Cat's Grace (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Purify Food and Drink (12 gp 5 sp), Cat's Grace (150 gp), Zone of Truth (150 gp)) (total 312 gp 5 sp)
    Divine Scroll (Create Water (12 gp 5 sp), Darkness (150 gp), Create Food and Water (375 gp)) (total 537 gp 5 sp)
    Figurine of Wondrous Power (ivory goats) (21000 gp)
    Gloves of Dexterity (+2) (4000 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Incense of Meditation (4900 gp)
    Longsword (Small) (+1 weapon)  (2315 gp)
    Oil of Invisibility (300 gp)
    Oil of Magic Stone (50 gp)
    Potion of Barkskin (+2) (300 gp)
    Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)
    Potion of Darkvision (300 gp) 
    2 x Potion of Hide from Undead (50 gp)
    Potion of Magic Fang (50 gp)
    Potion of Owl's Wisdom (300 gp) 
    Potion of Pass without Trace (50 gp)
    Potion of Poison (5000 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Arrows (10/magic) (300 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Good (50 gp)
    Potion of Remove Fear (50 gp)
    Potion of Shield of Faith (+2) (50 gp)
    Ring of Minor Sonic Resistance (12000 gp)
    Wand of Levitate (7 of 50 charges) (630 gp)
    Wand of Mirror Image (5 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (450 gp)
    Wand of Web (25 of 50 charges) (2250 gp)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2014)

Tassara nods to Troyce after briefly checking the cure._ -It seems things are in order-_

She looks carefully at the king at the mention of the chance of Troyce staying.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I tend not to question anything anymore.  Things work out better that way." keeping the oil of invisibility for herself, she puts all she can into the bag of holding in the pile, taking it to the surface, onto the edge, then moving the rest (if it doesn't fit) to the same spot.  Staying just below the surface until it just gets too cold.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2014)

Troyce tucks the cure away in his haversack. 

"An interesting proposal, but the logical basis is unstable. You imply that my skills are better fostered within these walls than beyond them. While you are exceptionally skilled, I've learned things in the field no man can teach. As such, I am far more capable than the Troyce DePrivo you last saw in these parts, which is why I could solve your sewer problem"

"Now, me staying isn't an _impossibility_, mind", he continues, bringing his goggles back up to his forehead. "And my guild loyalty will be just as strong regardless of my choice. I am simply saying your argument at present is... lacking in verve, so to speak".

Troyce turns back to the convict. "Oh, but we digress! The man of the hour is over here. I must say I relish an underdog story. Would you mind giving me details? How you came upon the guild, how you proved yourself, what drove you to your tragic fall from grace, that sort of thing. I'm sure I could compose quite the boisterous ode if it's anything worth talking about."

Diplomacy (Oratory)
1d20+16
13+16=29


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2014)

"Blub, blub, blub," Annie says out of the water. "Err, I meant, no idea how we can breath underwater, but we can't breath out of water now," Annie says underwater.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hayao folds his arms over his chest, and then takes a step back to allow Troyce the floor. He leans over to whisper something quietly to Rin in Elven, and then stands up straight, listening silently. He offers a glance in Tassara and Max's direction as well.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2014)

"Aye I can vouch fer that! Troyce is pretty good at what he does and like all of us, he's seen....a bunch of things that has made him grow both in power and as a person." Duncan blinks, "Aye...we've seen a lot of shit."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I tend not to question anything anymore.  Things work out better that way." keeping the oil of invisibility for herself, she puts all she can into the bag of holding in the pile, taking it to the surface, onto the edge, then moving the rest (if it doesn't fit) to the same spot.  Staying just below the surface until it just gets too cold.


Ulysesn helps pulling the stuff further away from the edge letting Yuki have ample room to continue to do so 
"Treasure huh? Mind telling me why everyone is still in the water Yuki?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

At one point when Yuki surfaces, she gives a skeptical expression, effectively giving a very rude universal sign to show her discontent with Ulysesn and then points at the water, to her chest, then 'exhales' spewing water at the ranger's face before diving down again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> At one point when Yuki surfaces, she gives a skeptical expression, effectively giving a very rude universal sign to show her discontent with Ulysesn and then points at the water, to her chest, then 'exhales' spewing water at the ranger's face before diving down again.


Ulysesn motions for Yuki to come back up
"Well... sorry I shot you then, but the monster dominates minds apparently and... Wait... Are you saying you can't breath air? Well that's a pain, just a second maybe you can talk underwater? There might be a way to fix this with Nissa's help."
Ulysesn hold her breath and dips her head under the water to hear


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

She swims back up but keeps roughly a three foot distance between them, silver eyes watching the half elf.  "First thing's first, how do you know Nissa and I's names?" she crosses her translucent arms, "Who are you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She swims back up but keeps roughly a three foot distance between them, silver eyes watching the half elf.  "First thing's first, how do you know Nissa and I's names?" she crosses her translucent arms, "Who are you?"


Ulysesn surfaces back up
"That's a weird question you've known me for quite sometime lover, I'm Ulysesn. You've been calling me princess lately though. I helped save Nissa and her friends quite a while back. She has in turned saved us, quite a talent has bloomed in her. We are good friends.
So are we playing some sort of game now Yuki? Oh, oh who are you and Nissa?"
Ulysesn smiles a sincere smile


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




"Story?  Not sure what my life has to do with anything," he pauses for another glance at the guildmaster who offers a halfhearted shrug.  "Well, don't know that there's much to say.  Never knew my father, other than he must have been a halfling and the sort that had to pay for it if you know what I mean.  And my mother, well, she did what she had to do I guess, don't really know much about her either.  Never had much time for me and I left home when I was so young I hardly remember before it."

"But the guild was there for me.  Taught me to spot a mark, taught me to beg coppers from idiots too dumb to know a halfling from a child.  Eventually taught me to lift the silvers from them while they pretended to give a damn about anyone in the streets."

"Now, well, I choose my marks more carefully.  Always about the guild though, more mother or father to me than I've ever known.  Even now, if it costs me a hand or an eye."





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Nissa ponders, "well, I have a spell that can give another chance to shake off curses or sickeness.  It probably would work here but it's dependent on the individual to fight it off, it might not work and if it doesn't casting it again won't change anything."  

She pauses frowning and gripping her tiny form against the cold water, "I can try it twice now, and a number more in the morning.  I guess I'd say see who it works for, and send those that can back to base, maybe Tassara or Drell can come back and help anyone that's left?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn surfaces back up
> "That's a weird question you've known me for quite sometime lover, I'm Ulysesn. You've been calling me princess lately though. I helped save Nissa and her friends quite a while back. She has in turned saved us, quite a talent has bloomed in her. We are good friends.
> So are we playing some sort of game now Yuki? Oh, oh who are you and Nissa?"
> Ulysesn smiles a sincere smile





EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki recoils slightly at Ulysesn's words, "Princess...I've...never seen you once in my life." is spoken under her breath as she squints, trying to remember, then gets interrupted by Nissa, "Why don't you use it on yourself, you'll freeze to death otherwise, if not you might run out of breath.  The water is comfortable enough for me at the moment.  I don't think there's any way to make the dwarf stop what he's doing.  Give yourself and Fluffykins or Kitten a second chance, you three need it." she smiles, "Don't worry about me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki recoils slightly at Ulysesn's words, "Princess...I've...never seen you once in my life." is spoken under her breath as she squints, trying to remember, then gets interrupted by Nissa, "Why don't you use it on yourself, you'll freeze to death otherwise, if not you might run out of breath.  The water is comfortable enough for me at the moment.  I don't think there's any way to make the dwarf stop what he's doing.  Give yourself and Kitten a second chance, you two need it." she smiles, "Don't worry about me."


Ulysesn tilts her head wondering what yuki is muttering amongst the water
"Wouldn't it be better to cast it on Yuki and Nissa? Yuki could probably break those bars eventually then run and get drell within a day at least."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn tilts her head wondering what yuki is muttering amongst the water
> "Wouldn't it be better to cast it on Yuki and Nissa? Yuki could probably break those bars eventually then run and get drell within a day at least."



"...how the hell do you know!?" Yuki shouts in the water, clawing at her head in frustration.  "I don't know I could probably just rip those bars out of the wall...and I'd get there within the day." she chews on her tongue a bit, "I do agree, Nissa needs to have it, she's too small to be in this water for too long." she rubs her eyes a bit, "I still don't know if I can trust you, I'm not a good judge of character, Hayao was right.  But...If Nissa is willing to I guess...I guess I can ally with you for now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "...how the hell do you know!?" Yuki shouts in the water, clawing at her head in frustration.  "I don't know I could probably just rip those bars out of the wall...and I'd get there within the day." she chews on her tongue a bit, "I do agree, Nissa needs to have it, she's too small to be in this water for too long." she rubs her eyes a bit, "I still don't know if I can trust you, I'm not a good judge of character, Hayao was right.  But...If Nissa is willing to I guess...I guess I can ally with you for now."


"You're kinda starting to scare me some Yuki. You've never been a good actor." Ulysesn frowns
"Don't tell me that monster messed with your head... We need to get this sorted out when we are safe first. I'll need to come with you to make sure you don't get lost. I'm one of the reasons we made it here in the first place. Nissa can stay and guard Annie. But you'll have to be careful of those bugs, but they shouldn't bother you in the water."
Ulysesn looks at Nissa
"Any spells left that would make this easier for Yuki on the way back if this works?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2014)

“I'm _not_ acting.  I honestly don't know how to feel considering all I know of you before this is the fact you shot me with a bunch of arrows.” Yuki rolls her eyes, irritated at the way Ulysesn was speaking.  She swims further down into the water, trying to remember anything, and recover from her fatigue.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2014)

Annie will cast detect magic and see if she can't figure out all the spells that were cast during the fight from the residing auras.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Nissa casts 'second chance' on herself and Yuki.  It has no effect on her however Yuki regains the ability to breathe air (and loses the ability to breathe water).  "Other spells?  I'm almost spent for the day but lets see."  She trails off to check her character sheet.

Nissa casts Keep Watch affecting everyone, allowing them to keep mildly active through the night and still recover as if sleeping.

Nissa casts  on Yuki and refreshes Yuki's Mage Armor.

"That's all I've got that will last long enough to matter.  If you can wait until morning I can heal again."

Annie can see the residue of an illusion spell, project image, several dominate person spells, and a dimensional door spell.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2014)

Taking a glance at Ulysesn as she pulls herself out of the water, "I'm not leaving without them.  We've already got two dead, I don't want to lose more."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2014)

"...Are you saying that I was a careful choice? I mean, from what I've heard thus, you were well off enough for yourself. You had nothing to gain and everything to lose from this. Why risk everything by breaking a cardinal rule of the very guild you hold so dear to get an artifact _you didn't even know anything_ about?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




While the others discuss things the Dwarf continues working with his brew, stirring and occasionally adjusting things.  From time to time he pauses to walk back to the water, dunk his head in, and take a deep breath but he otherwise continues as if nothing happened.

Nissa pulls herself from the water and staggers over toward the lava.  She walks awkwardly almost as if drunk and drops gracelessly in a heap on the warm stone by the edge.





*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The halfling looks at Troyce incredulously for a moment, "just what do you think we are exactly?  We all break rules and take chances in hope of the right payout.  If we didn't I'd be some half-starved beggar in the street somewhere.  Can you honestly say you're any different?"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2014)

"...Hmph. Precisely" 

He turns away from the halfling again, almost but not quite facing the guildmaster directly. "This so-called organization was built on the concept of crime, of disorder, and yet around me I see _rules _and _ranks _and all sorts of other heinous contradictions. If a guild of thieves uses it's rules to rigidly maintain its existing power structure, then how are we any different than _them_, hm? Therefore, my current stance on the issue is that the guild has no right to exert their judgement on this man."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 18, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "...Hmph. Precisely"
> 
> He turns away from the halfling again, almost but not quite facing the guildmaster directly. "This so-called organization was built on the concept of crime, of disorder, and yet around me I see _rules _and _ranks _and all sorts of other heinous contradictions. If a guild of thieves uses it's rules to rigidly maintain its existing power structure, then how are we any different than _them_, hm? Therefore, my current stance on the issue is that the guild has no right to exert their judgement on this man."



The guildmaster gives Troyce a wry smile, "the difference is, my young friend, we know that we don't obey rules.  We also have more room for, shall we say, flexibility in our rules.  Very well, I'll take your recommendation under advisement."  The halfling relaxes slightly at this and the guildmaster tips his head slightly to Tassara before addressing her, "and do not worry, if I have need of your attention in the future I will send a messenger you have my word."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Taking a glance at Ulysesn as she pulls herself out of the water, "I'm not leaving without them.  We've already got two dead, I don't want to lose more."



"We had only met that orc and if he was here for the battle we were just in I'm sure we'd all be dead.Talon..Ironwall might be able to be put back together by Drell."


EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uysesn walks and lays down near Nissa facing her making sure she doesn't decide to roll off into the lava.
"It's been a tough day hasn't it? Long too."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2014)

"Thank you for your understanding", Troyce says, giving the guildmaster the most genuine bow he can muster.

"Now back to the interrogation, if you'll allow me" he continues, not waiting for a response. "If I have things correct, the order of events is as folllows: you learned that i had some spectacular legendary thing, but knew no details of it. Then, of your own accord, you located me and checked my sack to see if the thing was there, then lifted it yourself once you found it. This was motivated purely by self interest, _not _that of the guild. Do I have this correct?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Uysesn walks and lays down near Nissa facing her making sure she doesn't decide to roll off into the lava.
> "It's been a tough day hasn't it? Long too."



Nissa looks up at Ulysesn, her eyes are glazed and unfocused.  She opens her mouth to say something and water spills out, she seems confused by this and struggles awkwardly to her feet, limbs stiff and not moving well.




Crossbow said:


> "Thank you for your understanding", Troyce says, giving the guildmaster the most genuine bow he can muster.
> 
> "Now back to the interrogation, if you'll allow me" he continues, not waiting for a response. "If I have things correct, the order of events is as folllows: you learned that i had some spectacular legendary thing, but knew no details of it. Then, of your own accord, you located me and checked my sack to see if the thing was there, then lifted it yourself once you found it. This was motivated purely by self interest, _not _that of the guild. Do I have this correct?"



"My hope was it would be something valuable to the guild," the halfing starts cautiously.  "And that I'd be rewarded for bringing it to them.  I don't know what I expected that would be.  Maybe something to send the guards or the clerics a laugh?"  He shrugs slightly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuki grabs one of her waterproof bags and her scarf from her bag, filling the bag up with water, then moving over to Nissa, making her sit back down.  She covers the brownie with her scarf and sets the water filled bag next to her.  "C'mon Nissa.  It's alright.  We'll get you warmed up."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki grabs one of her waterproof bags and her scarf from her bag, filling the bag up with water, then moving over to Nissa, making her sit back down.  She covers the brownie with her scarf and sets the water filled bag next to her.  "C'mon Nissa.  It's alright.  We'll get you warmed up."



The fae seems ice-cold to the touch.  She struggles slightly as Yuki covers her with the scarf but there's little strength in her limbs.  It takes a few attempts to climb into the bag, once inside she takes in slow deep breaths but otherwise barely moves.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "My hope was it would be something valuable to the guild," the halfing starts cautiously.  "And that I'd be rewarded for bringing it to them.  I don't know what I expected that would be.  Maybe something to send the guards or the clerics a laugh?"  He shrugs slightly.




Duncan smiles.

"Hah! I'd have done the same thing in his position. Ach, let the wee fucker go. I really need a goddamned drink. And a better bath than the one I had. My clothes still reek. Anyone have a 'not smell like shit' spell?"

He looks to the guildmaster,

"So how'd ye get yer position anyway? Just by bein the best at stealin shit or was it somethin else?" Duncan asks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The fae seems ice-cold to the touch.  She struggles slightly as Yuki covers her with the scarf but there's little strength in her limbs.  It takes a few attempts to climb into the bag, once inside she takes in slow deep breaths but otherwise barely moves.



Yuki picks Nissa up, holding her gently after the fae takes a few breaths.  "I'm not going to let you go.  You'll be fine Nissa.  I'll stay up with you all night if I have to.  I'll keep you breathing, even if you fall asleep." a tear shimmers in the alseid's eye as she looks down at the small creature.  "We need to get you out of your wet clothes, and then...and then I'll keep you warm."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 18, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "So how'd ye get yer position anyway? Just by bein the best at stealin shit or was it somethin else?" Duncan asks.



"Oh there are many stories of daring raids or feats of adventure but the long and short of it is the leader tends to be the one that is willing to do it.  That and some friends to start the guild with and a healthy does of luck.  The really isn't much to starting a guild.  _Keeping_ it is the real trick."  The man gives a tight lipped smile, apparently not elaborating on the latter point.




Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki picks Nissa up, holding her gently after the fae takes a few breaths.  "I'm not going to let you go.  You'll be fine Nissa.  I'll stay up with you all night if I have to.  I'll keep you breathing, even if you fall asleep." a tear shimmers in the alseid's eye as she looks down at the small creature.  "We need to get you out of your wet clothes, and then...and then I'll keep you warm."



Nissa doesn't respond and doesn't move much but nuzzles in to the warmth as much as possible.  She breaths slowly and shallowly, but stable.

From the water Fluffykins pokes his head up.  He seems to be keeping a careful watch on things but he doesn't leave the water at the moment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nissa doesn't respond and doesn't move much but nuzzles in to the warmth as much as possible.  She breaths slowly and shallowly, but stable.
> 
> From the water Fluffykins pokes his head up.  He seems to be keeping a careful watch on things but he doesn't leave the water at the moment.



Yuki's face twists into a tear filled smile, taking her hand that isn't supporting Nissa to scoop up water and keep the flow going for the brownie's breath.  She focuses on the fae and keeps the two of them as close to the lava as she can without hurting them both.  She clears her throat, obviously to speak to Ulysesn, "Take another one of my bags and fill it up with water too.  So that when one runs out we'll have another."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's face twists into a tear filled smile, taking her hand that isn't supporting Nissa to scoop up water and keep the flow going for the brownie's breath.  She focuses on the fae and keeps the two of them as close to the lava as she can without hurting them both.  She clears her throat, obviously to speak to Ulysesn, "Take another one of my bags and fill it up with water too.  So that when one runs out we'll have another."



"Alright. Mind handing me the decanter of water? I don't particularly trust the one you all jumped into probably not all that pure anymore. Oh also."
Ulysesn pulls out a heat stone and activates it


> Alchemically treated to enhance their natural heat-generating properties, these round or ovoid stones of volcanic glass provide enough heat to keep chambers warm in the coldest winter. One heatstone keeps a 20-foot-square area comfortably warm even in extreme cold (below ?20? F), or a 40-foot-square area in severe cold (between ?20? F and 0? F). A single heatstone is activated by striking it against any hard surface, after which point it continues to provide heat for 24 hours. An active heatstone does not give off enough heat to cook food or cause damage.


"This should help, just put it in the water with her."
Ulysesn then pulls out 3 elven rations.
"She needs to eat some, these are rather natural so it's the easiest on her."
Ulysesn sets up the rations tidily before turning to Yuki
"I'd like to examine Nissa for a moment as well if possible. I may not be a healer like Tassara, but I can try."

Heal: 1d20+16
6+16 = 22


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2014)

_"No."_ the word is spat at the blonde ranger, "You can either check her out from my arms, or nothing." there is a cold tone in her voice, and an even colder look in her eyes.  "I don't trust you, first thing I know, you shoot those damned arrows at me, next you try to convince me you're my lover, but I've never seen you in my life.  Lastly, you said you knew Nissa, you said you were close to her.  But when she wasn't acting right...you didn't do piss. You sat next to her and talked to her like nothing happened, despite her staggering over." she keeps the water going in turn with the fae's breathing.  Watching her, and trying to check her herself.

Heal-
Roll(1d20)+10:
12,+10
Total:22


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((I'll let you guys fight over things, the result's the same))

Nissa is clearly showing signs of fairly severe hypothermia.  In short her core body temperature has been reduced too low to heat itself.  External warmth can reverse the process, and assuming the damage from it isn't too bad she should recover with rest.

((As an aside, the heat stone would probably be enough to heat the entire reservoir where the others are if you're concerned about them  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> _"No."_ the word is spat at the blonde ranger, "You can either check her out from my arms, or nothing." there is a cold tone in her voice, and an even colder look in her eyes.  "I don't trust you, first thing I know, you shoot those damned arrows at me, next you try to convince me you're my lover, but I've never seen you in my life.  Lastly, you said you knew Nissa, you said you were close to her.  But when she wasn't acting right...you didn't do piss. You sat next to her and talked to her like nothing happened, despite her staggering over." she keeps the water going in turn with the fae's breathing.  Watching her, and trying to check her herself.
> 
> Heal-
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...


"Hoo I'm not Ricket, don't start thinking I am. I don't know what is fully going on with any of you since I haven't experienced it. 
I was making sure she didn't fall into the lava as she warmed herself. Figured she was cold, didn't know it was that bad until I got that response from her. Now..."
Ulysesn moves with the heat stone over where the others are at the reservoir
"Move over here with me so we can all stay warm and stop making a big deal out of things when you can use that energy for Nissa's sake. Also I'm a half elf if you were wondering. I know you aren't all that happy about elves because of Hayao."
Ulysesn looks at the dwarf to see if he has any ideas
"Can you think of anything that can help hypothermia or the situation we are in?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Oh there are many stories of daring raids or feats of adventure but the long and short of it is the leader tends to be the one that is willing to do it.  That and some friends to start the guild with and a healthy does of luck.  The really isn't much to starting a guild.  _Keeping_ it is the real trick."  The man gives a tight lipped smile, apparently not elaborating on the latter point.



"Keepin it sounds like a bit of a pain. But it's like being a leader of any group I guess - you can inspire through fear or through trust. Maybe a bit of both, but I'm of the mind that folk that work for ye should be able te trust ye, even when dealin in thievery."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2014)

Yuki shoots a glare at Ulysesn, hooking the bag of water on her belt.  She gets near, pausing the giving water to Nissa to grab Uly by the throat and lift her off the ground, "I know what you are, Hayao wasn't the problem I had with elves, what I considered was killed because of dwarves and elves.  I didn't think you were Ricket, because I knew him better than you did.  And you could have helped a bit more than that.  I don't really know if you've been around the entire time, I don't know what you've felt.  But I'm sure you can figure out what it would be like to have some..._stranger_ know you after a battle with a fish, that caused your friends to only be able to breathe water, and your other friend almost die because of the cold.  I've been around for three of my _friends_ dying, another almost doing so and that's only as of the past week and a half.  Don't be so condescending." she throws Ulysesn away and sits down, starting the process with Nissa again.

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+14:
20,+14
Total:34


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2014)

Duncan's blathering gives Troyce an idea.

He withdraws a bottle from his haversack. "Tell me, do you recognize what this is?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2014)

"Uh... what's in that bottle?" Duncan asks looking at it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2014)

((Did I miss something or is Ulysesn still behind bars?))
"Yuki can you bring a few hot stones over to the pond?" Annie asks. "It's kinda cold in here. Or maybe you can just punch a few cracks into the stone path and have the lava flow this way?"

For the rest Annie will recharge her staff and try to get some rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shoots a glare at Ulysesn, hooking the bag of water on her belt.  She gets near, pausing the giving water to Nissa to grab Uly by the throat and lift her off the ground, "I know what you are, Hayao wasn't the problem I had with elves, what I considered was killed because of dwarves and elves.  I didn't think you were Ricket, because I knew him better than you did.  And you could have helped a bit more than that.  I don't really know if you've been around the entire time, I don't know what you've felt.  But I'm sure you can figure out what it would be like to have some..._stranger_ know you after a battle with a fish, that caused your friends to only be able to breathe water, and your other friend almost die because of the cold.  I've been around for three of my _friends_ dying, another almost doing so and that's only as of the past week and a half.  Don't be so condescending." she throws Ulysesn away and sits down, starting the process with Nissa again.
> 
> Grapple-
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...


Acrobatics:1d20+14
19+14 = 33
Ulysesn sticks the landing
"Don't try anything so rough you might hurt Nissa and you can't know what I am, you met me today from your perspective."
Ulysesn dusts herself off
"You're still blaming yourself for Makenna? It's my fault, I made a rash action that ended up costing her life. Ironwall can be brought back much more easily than her I'm sure. Something I still plan to do for Makenna."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2014)

"Just...leave me be." she states through gritted teeth to Ulysesn, shaking her head to speak, "Death is imminent to every living creature, but that line between life and death is blurred.  If you live yet are suffering are you truly alive?  Or dead and within a corpse wandering the lands?  If you are dead yet filled with excitement for what you see, Can you be considered alive?  I walk that line every day.  If you really knew me like you said you did...did you realize that?  Did you realize that was one of the reasons I love Hayao?  He makes me feel alive with the challenge of his affection.  If you knew me you would have seen that my impulsion is to make myself feel alive.  Because without that feeling I am dead.  Dead like Makenna, and Ironwall.  I don't need you starting things as well.  I've got enough pain to deal with." tears shimmer in her eyes, but her face is emotionless.  She doesn't look at Ulysesn, only The small fae in her arms.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Just...leave me be." she states through gritted teeth to Ulysesn, shaking her head to speak, "Death is imminent to every living creature, but that line between life and death is blurred.  If you live yet are suffering are you truly alive?  Or dead and within a corpse wandering the lands?  If you are dead yet filled with excitement for what you see, Can you be considered alive?  I walk that line every day.  If you really knew me like you said you did...did you realize that?  Did you realize that was one of the reasons I love Hayao?  He makes me feel alive with the challenge of his affection.  If you knew me you would have seen that my impulsion is to make myself feel alive.  Because without that feeling I am dead.  Dead like Makenna, and Ironwall.  I don't need you starting things as well.  I've got enough pain to deal with." tears shimmer in her eyes, but her face is emotionless.  She doesn't look at Ulysesn, only The small fae in her arms.



"Oh I've lost as well I was Makenna's husband. I suffer everyday, doesn't mean I let it get me down. Why just today I had a close friend stop remembering who I am while losing a good deal of her recent motivations at the same time making her suffer. Don't worry about Nissa, she shouldn't die here the heatstone should ensure she doesn't lose warmth and if she does..."
Ulysesn stops at that sentence then walks over and gives elven trail mix to Fluffykins while nibbling on some herself
"I don't know if you eat this stuff, but I find it tasty."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2014)

"Right now I think we should just stick as 'knowing' each other.  You know why.  No more." Yuki stands to her hooves as Ulysesn tries to give fluffykins the Elven food, her eye twitching slightly, "Cats.  Don't.  Eat...that. You...you...little..." she ignores Nissa long enough to dig out some carnivore animal rations from her bag and throw it at Ulysesn's head, _"PRINCESS!"_ she spits at the half elf.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Right now I think we should just stick as 'knowing' each other.  You know why.  No more." Yuki stands to her hooves as Ulysesn tries to give fluffykins the Elven food, her eye twitching slightly, "Cats.  Don't.  Eat...that. You...you...little..." she ignores Nissa long enough to dig out some carnivore animal rations from her bag and throw it at Ulysesn's head, _"PRINCESS!"_ she spits at the half elf.



Ulysesn laughs and catches the bag with ease
"That's more like it, like old times. A nice way to light the fire in one's heart."
Ulysesn takes the meat out and offers it to fluffykins
"If only you could speak right now, oh well. Don't mind if I pet you a bit do you? Though you being wet isn't pleasant for either of us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




((Lets move on a bit shall we?))

The heat stone brings the larger reservoir up to a comfortable temperature over the course of a few minutes allowing those water-bound a degree of comfort.

In true cat fashion Fluffykins patently ignores being fed though he does eye the giant fish-creature carcass with what appears to be a drooling expression a few times he mostly keeps a close eye on Nissa.  He does allow the honor of petting him to Ulysesn or anyone else that is interested (or anyone that's not interested).

The dwarf works through the night keeping an eye on the brew, though his pace slows as the night goes on.  The air (for those that breathe it) takes on the pungent scent of brewing beer.

Nissa sleeps through the night, once her temperature has recovered there's little that can be done for her but to wait and hope.  Around morning she stretches her tiny form and looks around, a touch confused but apparently recovered.  "Did I get run over by a horse?"  Her tiny voice shakes a bit but she seems in good spirits.

And, lastly, Ironwall shifts suddenly in the middle of the night.  Its broken form twists and pulls itself to its feet.  Once mobile it sets to work repairing the major gashes from the half-orc's axe and soon it seems as good as new once again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Ulysesn did pet him)
Ulysesn looks around somewhat tired
"Everyone turned out well after all even Ironwall is fine. Nissa you developed a case of Hypothermia. The heatstone I had helped keep everyone warm. Knew I had kept it for a reason. Looks like I'll have to buy some more in the future."
Ulysesn smiles a big smile and moves some elven trail mix next to Nissa and plops down next to her
"I imagine you are starving. Have to say I'm really glad I decided to help you back then Nissa. You've saved and helped so many people, including me several times. It makes me realize the things I can do have meaning."
Ulysesn just kinda stares at the ceiling
"Can you talk to Yuki for me? She seems to have lost her memories of me in that fight. She doesn't much trust me anymore. After you're up for it of course."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 19, 2014)

((Will reply to other stuff later, realized I forgot this though))



Crossbow said:


> Duncan's blathering gives Troyce an idea.
> 
> He withdraws a bottle from his haversack. "Tell me, do you recognize what this is?"



((Is this the bottle with the cure or some other bottle?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuki takes time to meditate after Nissa woke up.

Spells

*Spoiler*: __ 



lvl0
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Stabilize
lvl1
Mighty Fist of the Earth
Ice Armor
Ant Haul
Produce Flame

Domain Spells
Obscuring Mist




"More or less, Nissa." Yuki smirks, standing and bounding over to Ironwall and hugging him(it) from behind, "IRONWALL!  You're alright!" She grins widely, while ignoring Ulysesn completely.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Nissa nods, "let me study my spells and I'll talk to her.  I can see if I can get rid of any of the other problems while I'm at it, maybe if we're lucky I'll be the only one left in the water."  Nissa will study her spell book and prepare her spells for the day.  

After that she'll cast 'second chance' on everyone with remaining issues.  Dwarf regains the ability to breathe air!  Dwarf's skin stays translucent.  Yuki's skin turns back to normal!  Fluffykins still breathes water.  Yuki loses one negative level, but doesn't get her memories back.  Annie still breathes water.  Nissa heals everyone back to full HP (5 total castings).

Ironwall looks at Yuki before addressing her, "system functionality has been restored.  Enhanced repair systems currently discharged."  He looks completely repaired from the damage before.

The dwarf continues working with his brew.  And once he can breathe air again he speeds his work and frequently scoops out a mugfull to sniff, though he doesn't seem to change his process from it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Thanks Nissa! I think I will too."
Ulysesn looks at Annie and fluffykins
"Sorry, that stone isn't going to last much longer. But the water should still be somewhat warm after right?"
Ulysesn then meditates for spells.

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



level 1
Resist Energy
Hawkeye
arrowmind
Level 2
Listening Lorecall
Primal instinct


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 19, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Is this the bottle with the cure or some other bottle?))



((It is not the cure, but rather the mixed liquor))



Vergil said:


> "Uh... what's in that bottle?" Duncan asks looking at it.



"....."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2014)

"I'm really glad to hear that." Yuki lets go of the imposing creature, "Do you need me to get anything that we might have here to help you out? Cause I feel really bad." she rubs the back of her neck sheepishly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The halfling doesn't show any particular reaction to the bottle, "it's a bottle?  Something green, Absynth?"






*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Things continue on for a while before the dwarf's fervor suddenly changes.  He becomes more active fishing around with his mug/hammer/thing and switching around the various levers.

After a few minutes he slows and pulls out a mug full of the dark golden brew giving it a satisfied looking sniff nodding appreciatively.  "It's done!"  The dwarf announces to the room.

"I thank ye all for hanging around with me, was more trouble getting here than I expected setting out, not sure I would have made it alone."  The admission has a touch of sorrow with it.  "And beer is meant to be drank and shared, wouldn't have been right for my last brew to go to waste.  Try some, won't you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2014)

Yuki tilts her head, curious of what he meant by 'last brew' but thinks nothing more of it, "I'll drink with someone willing to fight that gods damned fish." she grins, volunteering to try what the dwarf made.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki tilts her head, curious of what he meant by 'last brew' but thinks nothing more of it, "I'll drink with someone willing to fight that gods damned fish." she grins, volunteering to try what the dwarf made.



The dwarf nods respectfully and fills a mug from the vat, handing it to Yuki.  From the scent alone she somehow knows that this will be the drink that she measures every other drink against for the rest of her life.

The taste is absolutely indescribable, a Nirvana for the senses that leaves her stunned for a moment.  Then before she realizes it the mug is empty.  Somehow the immeasurable depth of the drink still echos within her though.

_Yuki gains weapon proficiency in the next weapon she touches _(that she's non-proficent in, obviously)_.

_((That is a random result, not a given for anyone that drinks))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2014)

"Ah man, you guys have to try this, it's great!  Hey dwarf, can I take some to bring back to one of my friends, his name is Duncan, he loves a good drink." Yuki grins at him, patting the dwarf on the back, "You did great."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2014)

The dwarf chuckles, "doesn't do any good rotting here, take all you want.  Like I said, beer's meant to be drunk."


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2014)

"Great! I'll have a mug and 10 tons," Annie says. She'll drink it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Ah man, you guys have to try this, it's great!  Hey dwarf, can I take some to bring back to one of my friends, his name is Duncan, he loves a good drink." Yuki grins at him, patting the dwarf on the back, "You did great."



"Is that so? I'm not a big drinker, but I'll have a drink as well if you don't mind. You should try it too Nissa." Ulysesn accepts the offer


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuki grins, "Thanks!" She digs into her bag, pulling out the _*longsword *_she had just recently put in there, to get the waterskin underneath it.  She fills two of her waterskin with the ale and put them and the blade back in her backpack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2014)

Ulysesn casts primal instinct on herself
+5 ini and survival 24 hours


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2014)

"Well then, don't answer me." Duncan huffs at Troyce.

"Is there a tavern nearby? Or an Inn? I need to have a bath and some food."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hmph. Good eye" Troyce says, putting the bottle away again. "As it happens, I was carrying this when I entered the city, along with maybe a potion or two. Thus, the obvious logical question is, of course, how were you able to discern which of the bottles i was carrying was what you were looking for?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




Annie and Ulysesn help themselves to a beer as to Nissa and Fluffykins.  All find the beer to be beyond measure.  The dwarf seems satisfied to watch, "10 tuns?  Well, might be 6 tuns and some change here, don't have any barrels though.  Really not sure what I was thinking, plan was just to get it done and be done."  He pauses reflecting on events.

_Annie: Will be instantly reincarnated the next time she dies, I'll guarantee a "good" result for this in line with the beer's promise._

_Ulysesn: Gains a +2 to Charisma.

Nissa: Gains +2 to tasks involving manual dexterity

Fluffykins: Gains the ability to call down a 3d6 lightning bolt 1/day.
_






*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The halfling jerks slightly at the accusation, "well, clearly I assumed you would not have brought back alcohol as the cure, and, well, who can't recognize the common potion?"

The guildmaster says nothing, watching the exchange between Troyce and the halfling with apparent curiosity.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 20, 2014)

"...Hah. Check."

Troyce puts a hand to his chin. "I wouldn't have brought alcohol as 'the cure', you say? Well, that would mean that when you targeted me, you knew what you were looking for: that is, a cure of some sort. This clearly contradicts your earlier testimony!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "...Hah. Check."
> 
> Troyce puts a hand to his chin. "I wouldn't have brought alcohol as 'the cure', you say? Well, that would mean that when you targeted me, you knew what you were looking for: that is, a cure of some sort. This clearly contradicts your earlier testimony!"



"Well, I knew you brought something," the halfling replies.  "What else would have brought you back after so long with all your strange friends?"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, I knew you brought something," the halfling replies.  "What else would have brought you back after so long with all your strange friends?"



Troyce shakes his head. "Nice try, but... that still doesn't add up. Even if you did just manage to 'infer' that it was a thing to cure my family, that doesn't explain how you were able to pin it down to a bottle. I mean, for all you knew, the 'cure' I was bringing was this lovely cleric over here. Or maybe I had no cure and was simply checking up on things? I'm just not sure I'm buying what you're selling."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce shakes his head. "Nice try, but... that still doesn't add up. Even if you did just manage to 'infer' that it was a thing to cure my family, that doesn't explain how you were able to pin it down to a bottle. I mean, for all you knew, the 'cure' I was bringing was this lovely cleric over here. Or maybe I had no cure and was simply checking up on things? I'm just not sure I'm buying what you're selling."



The halfling fidgets slightly, "well, then I certainly wouldn't have found it on you, would I?"

The guildmaster interjects, "I'm not sure what your angle is here, you've already suggested I not have the right to punish him because at the end we are thieves.  Would you be punishing him personally if he gives the 'wrong' answer?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuki trots in place a bit, looking around the room, "As much as I love huge caves, I think I'd rather see the sky again.  Let's see what we can use to hold this, then maybe we should head out.  Y'know, being deer and all, kinda get cramped in caves and stuff."  She looks a bit more antsy, "We should head out before I cause more trouble.  Lets take all we can and go."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Perhaps you should take note of all of this and replicate this brewery along with the ingredients needed for this elsewhere?"
Diplomacy:1d20+12
14+12 = 26


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki trots in place a bit, looking around the room, "As much as I love huge caves, I think I'd rather see the sky again.  Let's see what we can use to hold this, then maybe we should head out.  Y'know, being deer and all, kinda get cramped in caves and stuff."  She looks a bit more antsy, "We should head out before I cause more trouble.  Lets take all we can and go."



"We shouldn't forget to bury that orc."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Perhaps you should take note of all of this and replicate this brewery along with the ingredients needed for this elsewhere?"



The dwarf shakes his head, "that's the curse of the dwarven heritage.  This represents the pinnacle of me craft, I'll never match this work again.  And I don't think I could bear to brew a draft that's inferior to this."

"As it is I figure I can stay here, protect this place for whatever time I have left."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The dwarf shakes his head, "that's the curse of the dwarven heritage.  This represents the pinnacle of me craft, I'll never match this work again.  And I don't think I could bear to brew a draft that's inferior to this."
> 
> "As it is I figure I can stay here, protect this place for whatever time I have left."


Ulysesn bites her tongue a bit
"I would hope that's a lot of time. You wouldn't mind us sending people over here to try it would you?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2014)

Tassara places her hand on Troyce's shoulder and whispers to him. "I know where you want to get at... but we should get going. We all need a bath and to check on your mother".


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2014)

"For the love of..."  Kaylee's voice fades out while she rubs the center of her forehead.  "If you are being honest this won't matter."  She says to the thief and casts Zone of Truth around him.  "Now, did you target Troyce?  Were you after the 'cure'?  If so why?  Or who put you up to this?  This all seems really convenient."  She waves a had lazy toward Troyce.  "He also should be punish since he was caught, I would think anyway."  Looking around she nods toward Duncan.  "I would also really appreciate a bath so if we could hurry this along I would greatly appreciate it."  Kaylee crosses her arms and waits for answers.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+22:
15,+22
Total:37

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+21:
6,+21
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bites her tongue a bit
> "I would hope that's a lot of time. You wouldn't mind us sending people over here to try it would you?"


The dwarf shrugs, "free country, or at least I'm not stopping you.  Beer's meant to be drank as I said.  Won't stay good forever though, seems a waste to let it rot.  Don't know what your friend has in the barrels she brought, might be worth dumping them if you want to bring it with you?"



Kuno said:


> "For the love of..."  Kaylee's voice fades out  while she rubs the center of her forehead.  "If you are being honest  this won't matter."  She says to the thief and casts Zone of Truth  around him.  "Now, did you target Troyce?  Were you after the 'cure'?   If so why?  Or who put you up to this?  This all seems really  convenient."  She waves a had lazy toward Troyce.  "He also should be  punish since he was caught, I would think anyway."  Looking around she  nods toward Duncan.  "I would also really appreciate a bath so if we  could hurry this along I would greatly appreciate it."  Kaylee crosses  her arms and waits for answers.



The halfling immediately clams up and stops talking once Kaylee casts her spell.

The guildmaster gives off an aura of amusement and chimes in, "oh dear, it seems he doesn't want to speak under magical duress."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The dwarf shrugs, "free country, or at least I'm not stopping you.  Beer's meant to be drank as I said.  Won't stay good forever though, seems a waste to let it rot.  Don't know what your friend has in the barrels she brought, might be worth dumping them if you want to bring it with you?"



Ulysesn stares at the barrels
"She was working on her own brew instead of looking for you, seems she thought it would sell despite it not being the requested alcohol on her mad quest for gold. It could be that and  I'd leave that up to you to judge if it's any good."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 21, 2014)

Troyce sighs loudly. "Of course he doesn't. Who the crap _does_?" This does at least confirm he wasn't getting the whole truth, as if that were of any doubt. He puts fingers on the bridge of his nose mumbling swears to himself in Aquan for a while before speaking again. "I suppose it would be poor etiquette to start flogging him in your presence?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The dwarf shrugs, "free country, or at least I'm not stopping you.  Beer's meant to be drank as I said.  Won't stay good forever though, seems a waste to let it rot.  Don't know what your friend has in the barrels she brought, might be worth dumping them if you want to bring it with you?"



Yuki puts her hands in the pockets of her coat, slowly walking with her hooves clicking across the ground, "Upto you guys, I just want out of here, I got enough for Duncan and somebody else, so I'm ready to go, with or without you guys." she starts to pace a bit, clicking her teeth together and stretching her shoulders periodically.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki puts her hands in the pockets of her coat, slowly walking with her hooves clicking across the ground, "Upto you guys, I just want out of here, I got enough for Duncan and somebody else, so I'm ready to go, with or without you guys." she starts to pace a bit, clicking her teeth together and stretching her shoulders periodically.



"I was hoping to gather all the employee's here for a drink, feel that would be good. Going to take forever to get back home unless you carry us all. With all the stuff we got it might not be possible."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2014)

"Oh, I could do it, easily.  But, do I want to?  Could get kinda weird for you guys."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oh, I could do it, easily.  But, do I want to?  Could get kinda weird for you guys."


Ulysesn just chuckles
"Trust me I crossed that threshold ages ago. I don't really mind, Annie though?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2014)

"Then let's go then, or you're walking." she trots in place, getting increasingly impatient, considering grabbing her wand of floating disks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 21, 2014)

@Beer Run: So you're leaving the special beer, Nissa, and Annie behind for now?  Just clarifying.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce sighs loudly. "Of course he doesn't. Who the crap _does_?" This does at least confirm he wasn't getting the whole truth, as if that were of any doubt. He puts fingers on the bridge of his nose mumbling swears to himself in Aquan for a while before speaking again. "I suppose it would be poor etiquette to start flogging him in your presence?"



"Most inappropriate.  If there are punishments to be done they would be my purvey to perform, and you've already indicated you don't feel I have any right to punish him so," the guildmaster trails off and shrugs slightly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2014)

((Yuki is, she's getting claustrophobic.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Then let's go then, or you're walking." she trots in place, getting increasingly impatient, considering grabbing her wand of floating disks.



"Alright then, hup!"
Ulysesn jumps and slides onto Yuki's back into the most comfortable place for yuki mysteriously.
"Lets go then."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2014)

"First this pretty much puts for the fact that our little thief is lying about a lot more than he wants to admit.  The only thing I asked pertained to Troyce's potion.  Since he isn't willing to talk about that..."  Kaylee shrugs and smirks, just so happens she understands Auran.  "No skin off my nose." 

She begins to walk away.  "I need to wash this filth off.  Oh and since he _wronged you_ and got caught, Troyce, wouldn't it be up to you how he is punished?  What if this came out away from here and without you knowing he was in the guild?  Aren't guild members off limits?  There should be a line somewhere."  Shrugging again she heads for the door.  "We need to take care of your mother."  Kaylee reminds him.

((Keeping her perception going just in case...))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2014)

If the alcohol isn't transferred soon Yuki will drink until drunk, then head out, waiting for Annie and Nissa to be able to leave the water first.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2014)

"I have tuns of barrels outside this dungeon that could be filled with this beer," Annie says. "We could empty those out and fill them with this good stuff. If someone would be willing to help, maybe IronTalon can do the heavy lifting," Annie looks at Talon with puppy eyes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2014)

Yuki sighs, "I could go run and grab a few also no problem, lets me get outside for a bit, and it won't take as long as just Ironwall.  Even if I am being ridden by a psychotic half elf."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sighs, "I could go run and grab a few also no problem, lets me get outside for a bit, and it won't take as long as just Ironwall.  Even if I am being ridden by a psychotic half elf."



"H-hey... You're just as bad as me you know. Besides would the beer even stay good? It'll take a while to get back with 6 tons of it."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2014)

Tassara says a little tired. "He did steal, but we got it back. The cure was to save a live... but hopefully we got it back. Why maim him when he can do some good as penance? I would say keep him from doing -guild jobs- for some months, plus doing community service for the city's sick for a year would be enough."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "H-hey... You're just as bad as me you know. Besides would the beer even stay good? It'll take a while to get back with 6 tons of it."



"I know I've killed in cold blood, I've even considered it here.  I don't think we will have much of a problem with six tuns, _Princess_.  If anything I have this disk spell I can use." Yuki gives the words with a slight venom to her voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The group empties the existing tuns, brings them in, cleans them, and fills them with the dwarf's beer.  The process takes a few hours and during it the effect that was keeping Annie, Nissa, and Fluffykins from breathing air wears off.

During the time Yuki and the Dwarf also discover that their new translucent skin becomes quite painful when it dries out (both take 12 points of dessication damage before dampening themselves).  Keeping their skin wet from the decanter or the pond alleviates the worst of the symptoms though (meaning you don't take damage so long as you keep your skin wet).

It's early afternoon by the time everything is ready to be loaded.  They end up with the 6 tuns (252 gallons or 2016 pints) and 1 normal barrel (32 gallons or 256 pints).  It will probably be another hour to get the carts loaded if you're going to try to push on yet today.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara says a little tired. "He did steal, but we got it back. The cure was to save a live... but hopefully we got it back. Why maim him when he can do some good as penance? I would say keep him from doing -guild jobs- for some months, plus doing community service for the city's sick for a year would be enough."



"Community service in a dress." Duncan suggests with a grin


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Community service in a dress." Duncan suggests with a grin



Tassara opens her mouth to say something but then stops. 



"Alright, why not" Tassara shrugs while Max stares at her in disbelief.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I know I've killed in cold blood, I've even considered it here.  I don't think we will have much of a problem with six tuns, _Princess_.  If anything I have this disk spell I can use." Yuki gives the words with a slight venom to her voice.



"Oh yea forgot about the disk wand, should be easy then. Still plan to use that sex change wand on Hayao as revenge?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




The guildmaster listens to the suggestions with varying degrees of amusement, "interesting suggestions well worthy of due consideration you can be sure."  He glances at Troyce, "perhaps it's time you attend to your mother?  This was an idle curiosity of mine, I did not mean for it to hold you overly long."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh yea forgot about the disk wand, should be easy then. Still plan to use that sex change wand on Hayao as revenge?"



"I have better revenge planned." she gives a feline-like smirk.

Later...

Running a hand in her hair, "Right, lets get all packed up, maybe we can get some distance before darkness falls." tossing the wand in the air and catching it a couple times, "We want to go the fast way?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2014)

"Is there any better way?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2014)

"Yes, I believe it is time to go" Tassara makes a small courtesy to bid farewell to the king. "May your dreams be plenty, merry and bright"

"Your mother awaits" she pats Troyce's shoulder to montion him to the exit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 23, 2014)

She shrugs, "I don't think so, but Annie can start throwing a holy hells fit about accidentally breaking things."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Community service in a dress." Duncan suggests with a grin





soulnova said:


> Tassara opens her mouth to say something but then stops.
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright, why not" Tassara shrugs while Max stares at her in disbelief.





EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"...yes, we should be taking our leave now."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 23, 2014)

Troyce sighs for a good twelve straight seconds. "Right, of course. It's been a pleasure as always", he grumbles, waving his hand as he sulks out of the hall.

Assuming nothing else happens, he reapplies the same disguise he had before and leads everyone back to the house.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Nothing more is said as the group departs from the guildmaster's abode.  And the trip across the city is uneventful.

They soon find themselves back at Troyce's home, everything seems as it was before.  The cleric that was there has left, presumably having tended to the mother's needs as best he could for the day.





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The carts are loaded up and the group starts the journey back to the base and civilization.  All is quiet for the first leg of the journey and soon it's time for the group to make camp for the night.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 24, 2014)

Troyce checks he hasn't been robbed of anything, then checks his mother's condition.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2014)

Tassara follows Troyce inside to check on his mother and make sure everything is in order... 

Heal 1d20+17=34
Perception 1d20+23=36

Max stays out by the door waiting for them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2014)

The mother's condition is essentially the same as when they left.  She's still ill but her condition is relatively stable (at least on an hour-to-hour basis).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2014)

"Soooo... Who's taking first watch?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 24, 2014)

Yuki sighs,"As much as I would love to keep going, this looks like a good enough spot to camp for the night.  I'll go find some firewood, you guys start getting things set up, I'll be back soon.  I can take first watch once I get back."

Survival-
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2014)

Annie's gonna prepare some food/vegtables and a cauldron and awaits Yuki's return to brew some yummy soup.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mother's condition is essentially the same as when they left.  She's still ill but her condition is relatively stable (at least on an hour-to-hour basis).



Tassara will cast Remove Disease again on the mother... "I want to see if her condition improves without the Cure. The link with the demons should be severed by now.  I should be able to tell if there's any dark resistance left."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2014)

((Moving things along, if there are tasks you want to do in flashback please feel free to, I know I'm glazing over some things and making some general assumptions))


*Spoiler*: _Team Sickness_ 




Tassara again tries her cure, there's a slight resistance still but this time she is able to easily overpower it, immediately ending the disease.  The damage that it has done will take more time to overcome.

After the group has time to rest, clean, and otherwise decompress from their adventure they begin showing the early signs of a number of different diseases.  However they are all mundane and easily cured before significant harm is done.

The group spends a few days recovering from the adventure, tending to Troyce's mother and themselves, and generally setting things right before heading back to the base.

((I'll allow Troyce to do any RP with his mother himself, she should be fully recovered within a day or two with the aid of additional magics, which either Tassara can provide, the cleric from before can provide or Troyce can hire out from someone else if he chooses))

((Even given a couple of days away you'll still probably arrive a few days before "team Beer Run" though I don't think you have any way of knowing what they're up to other than they're not in mortal danger (anymore), so I'll assume you trust your fellow party members and spend your time doing normal things around base. ))





*Spoiler*: _Team Beer Run_ 




The night passes uneventfully and you're back on the road.  A full day of travel passes, then a night of rest, followed by an additional day before you arrive back at the base, beer kegs in tow.

You're now left with a few options:

- Deliver the beer to Annie's initial contract ((Completing Annie's promise/obligation however forfeiting the vast majority of Artifact Beer)).

- Renege on the contract to sell the priceless beer somewhere else ((It's "priceless" which doesn't exactly translate well to the open market, if you go with this option what you'll get for it will vary widely based on the strategy used.  Note this will reflect poorly on Annie since she's breaking her contract)).

- Renege on the contract in order to keep the beer for yourself  ((It'll keep for a few months if stored properly, if you want to spend a significant amount of money there's probably magical ways to make it keep forever.  Again this will reflect poorly on Annie since she's breaking her contract)).

((You are of course open to other options, these are just the obvious ones that come to mind.  The whole party will probably be there by the time you arrive so you're welcome to solicit their opinions if you want.))





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Drell researches regeneration, specifically means of gaining regeneration.  True regeneration is very rare, trolls are the only "common" creature that possess it.  Beyond that there are a handful of outsiders with it and a few unique creatures (ie, the Tarrasque).

In general it seems some creatures have a sort of magical "fingerprint" that the universe uses to heal beyond the ken of normal life.  Trolls are really the outlier here, as this sort of thing can almost be understood for outsiders that exist as part of the cosmic order.

A number of mages have made attempts at grafting Troll tissues into more typical creatures however their success has been limited.  The subjects do indeed gain a rapid rate of healing but it doesn't reach the supernatural level of true regeneration.

He does encounter the name Figgius Harparillo, a gnome researcher of sorts that has authored a number of the books Drell referenced and is referenced by other scholars a number of times as a modern expert on such experiments.  He might be someone to follow up with.





*Spoiler*: _Experience Gains!_ 





```
Player    Character    Pervious Exp    Gained Exp    New Exp
Unlosing Ranger    Ulysesn Rens'hk    50604    22175    72779
Vergil    Duncan McAlistar    48344    20620    68964
Soulnova    Sister Tassara    49224    20870    70094
Nicodemus    Drell D'Harron    47483    20800    68283
Kuno    Kaylee    50520    20120    70640
Crossbow    Troyce DePrivo    46770    21870    68640
Hidden Nin    Hayao Blizzard-born    44145    19870    64015
Captain Obvious    Yuki    47120    23000    70120
Cardboard Tube Knight    Britta    34000    22000    56000
Muk    Annie    34000    21000    55000
InfIchi    Grog    34000    20200    54200
```





Things continue smoothly as people regroup, sell loot, do quick things around town ((Flasback as needed)) until the morning of December 15th.

The party awakes and does their normal morning routines only to be interrupted in the late morning by a man relaxing in the common room of their main building.  Several followers rush to fetch him tea and generally make him comfortable (and to summon at least Hayao and Tassara if not the entire party to the man's presence).

The man has a roguish aura about him, slick dark hair in the fashion of Ylati and he's dressed in blue robes.  More immediately notable is a series of glowing colored flames orbiting his head at various speeds not unlike ioun stones.  The man is missing an arm, robes hanging limply over the stumpy shoulder.

When the party starts to assemble he will rise slowly from his seat, leaning heavily on a rune-covered staff for balance, his voice, a voice most of you remember, speaks in a confident tone, "ah yes, it seems you have been quite busy in my absence.  It's past time we be more formally introduced, Malcabeth the Wanderer.  We have much to do."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

"Well," Drell says, fingers drifting idly along her own staff, "you certainly look different."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2014)

Yuki has a magical tattoo done after they get back and sell things.  She plays with Aries, Hobbes and Bomber for a while, then going off on her own to do some things.

30666-30000=666gp
___
_Flashback sometime after her tattoo is done_


*Spoiler*: _To Hayao_ 




  finds Hayao in the dojo, "Hey there Hay.  How are things going?" she smiles as she leans on the wall, a genuine smile crossing her lips, not her usual silly grin, or even a mischievous look.  "I'm sorry for how I acted before, I was filled with frustration, and emotions I couldn't even begin to understand.  I'm a simple, instinctual idiot, and I hope you can forgive me." She pushes off the wall, falling into a practice form, twitching her fingers in challenge, causing a sparring match to begin in the halls of the dojo.  

"But...aratoamin...Hayao, I want...no...I beg of you to help me see the light.  You can guide your brothers, can you guide me, a single woman, to the light?  You're an eternal blizzard, but welcomed in the face of a raging inferno." she loses focus enough to accidentally deflect one of Hayao's strikes into her face.  She drops to her knees in front of him and looks back up with that smile widening just a bit, rubbing the side of her face.  "Now you see, I'm down on my knees.  I'm willing to get up, but stubborn enough to stay down if it means regaining Hayao Blizzard-Born.  Show me how to act, I'm realizing now, the most venomous words I can use is, 'It's what I've always known.'" 

She gets up to a knee, "Teach me the ways of civilization, and maybe I can be a bit more proper for _you_.  Because as a woman I know you're worth it.  As an adventurer, all I want to do is make sure my friends are safe.  I mean it before, I made a vow to a friend, the person I gave my heart to and can't seem to take it back.  I haven't given up on you, I hope you haven't on me, for I can change." she gets back up to her feet and starts striking out again.




____
Morning of the 15th

Yuki bounds down the stairs, happily clunking around in her boots, "Whoa, uh, well...Hi there." she grins widely.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



Hayao glances over at her and swallows, a rare display of anxiety or nervousness for him. He nods as she asks for a spar, silent as it begins, and his eyes widening as she begins to speak in earnest. He doesn't drop his stance or anything of the like, but his eyes dart towards hers for a moment as she falls. "...Yuki," he begins to murmur, and then sets his jaw, sighing to himself as he darts back in the midst of the match. He watches her a bit longer, frowning still. "Concentrate on one thing at a time. Speaking, or sparring. Not both," he mutters, his stance dropping as he turned towards the wall then, running his hands through his hair as he took a deep breath, and looked towards the ceiling. "Why? What is there that is so important about me?" he whispers, almost to himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



"Why? What is there that is so important about me?" he whispers, his voice causes her to sigh and give him a gentle hug, "Why?  Because you are you.  To others you are a strong man in the face of danger, a beacon of hope.  To me...you are sophistication, a soldier with a heart of gold and I see it.  Yes, at first I was determined to break past that ice facade.  But having seen you for who you are, and hear what you've been willing to tell me...It showed me the type of person you are.  You're afraid of being hurt on top of everything else, huh?  Losing people and not being trusted does that to you.  You are important because I care for you, when you get hurt, I'm always afraid of losing you." she lets go with one arm to tilt his head back down to her, desperate to have their gazes meet.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



 He looks back towards her, and then away after a moment, clearing his throat. "Stubborn," he huffs gently, then closes his eyes. There's a solid moment of silence, but it was clear this couldn't have been the first time he'd considered or thought about what she was bringing up. Of course he gave pause now, but the pensive expression on his face was nearly familiar from how quickly he adopted it. The elf says absolutely for a very long amount of time, standing their across from her. But eventually he spoke. "Do not go where I cannot follow. Physically. Mentally. That is all I ask."


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2014)

Flashback:
Annie's gonna try and see if she can sell the beer to one of her channels and takes a small sample with her to see if they offer a better deal for the beer than the inn owner. She'd however want to exchange the tuns for replacement beer and extra cash if she's able to sell it.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2014)

*Flashback*

"Well, that's that" Tassara nods seeing her magic work on Troyce's mother. ((Does she has a name??   )) "Troyce, what do you wish to do with the cure? It seems like we managed to solve this problem on our own, which is a good thing. We not only helped your mother, I'm sure others will be cured because we got rid of the demons... Do you want to keep the cure? We never known if we might have use of it later on..."

Tassara will also ask the other to take rest. "We should not come back right away... I fear we might have gotten a bug or two and I would prefer to treat us here than risk contagion to the rest of the party. Given our luck..." she trails off.


If Troyce's mother is awake, Tassara will tell her she should be proud of her son. He's been brave and helpful on stopping great evils during his journey, going to great lengths to find a way to heal her. 

After a couple of days of remove disease, lesser restoration and mundane healing, Tassara will give them the green light to return safely to the base.  "Troyce, do you wish to bring your mother with us to the base?"



-----------------

*Back at the Base*

Tassara gives Malcabeth a long worried look. "I'm glad you are alive"

_"We have much to do."_

"I assumed as much" Tassara nods "There's is one or two things we have learned. I don't know if you are aware of them. We came across information of a Black Wind pushing from the North, something worse than death, as we were told... We also heard the Academy was destroyed by the Megabane and the like" she looks back at the others, not sure if she's forgetting to mention something else. "We might have impersonators on Dalgne, or at the very least, they blame us for their civil war.... *sigh*"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



Yuki's smile flashes into a grin as he speaks again, she tackles him in a blindsiding hug, "Mentally, I don't think I'll ever go somewhere you can't keep up, I know you're much smarter than I am.  Physically, I won't go where you can't keep up unless I am told specifically to scout, or you are willing to come with me.  So...Yes, I can work with that." She stands up again, reaching down to help him up, "Humor me this one time, Aratoamin.  How much do you trust me?" she glances between him and her hand.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2014)

"Before we go on from here I would like to know what happened."  Kaylee says sitting in a chair not too far away from him.  "Where did you go after the dreams?  And, why did you put us in the tomb with Black Rose in the middle of an orc city?"  She leans back and looks at him.  "What were you doing in the dreams?  How can we be sure you are who you are?"

Perception:  
Roll(1d20)+22:
5,+22
Total:27  Trying to make sure he isn't lying.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 27, 2014)

[flashback] Troyce tells Tassara that he'd be okay with his mom leaving the city, but it's really her decision. [/flashback]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man has a roguish aura about him, slick dark hair in the fashion of Ylati and he's dressed in blue robes.  More immediately notable is a series of glowing colored flames orbiting his head at various speeds not unlike ioun stones.  The man is missing an arm, robes hanging limply over the stumpy shoulder.
> 
> When the party starts to assemble he will rise slowly from his seat, leaning heavily on a rune-covered staff for balance, his voice, a voice most of you remember, speaks in a confident tone, "ah yes, it seems you have been quite busy in my absence.  It's past time we be more formally introduced, Malcabeth the Wanderer.  We have much to do."


Ulysesn taps her foot
"Busy? We killed an entire army of orcs alone, we visited an extinct yet alive civilization of constructed dwarves, my wife gets killed by the delusional leader which results in it burning everything into ash upon her death. I end up getting turned into a woman by that fool of a monk, get dragged along for some ancient beer we almost die for by fighting some horrid abomination which results in said monk losing memories of adventure and friendship. I don't know what you qualify as busy, but I would say that's a rather bad time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2014)

Yuki raises an eyebrow, "It isn't all my fault now _Princess_." she spits the words, crossing her arms and glaring at the ranger, "I'm sure you're partially to blame, even if I can't remember it.  In fact everyone is equally to blame, so just shut up."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

*Flashback*

Drell goes into town with the gold from the trolls' lair. (50,632.5 gp) She purchases:

Blessed Book (12,500 gp)
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone (30,000 gp)

This leaves her with 8,102.5 gp ((If CTK comes back I guess I'll owe Britta some gold but it's been a while...))

When Team Sickness returns she relays the information of the trolls and displays a passing interest in their adventures, but not much more.

When Team Beer Run returns she drinks some of the beer - she tries to pass it off like it's not really her thing but it's obvious to everyone involved that she thinks it's incredible.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2014)

Spells for the day!

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th
voyeurism
resistance
message
detect magic

1st
Speedy undress x2
Sow thoughts x2
Mage armor
Mount
Frost Bite x2

2nd
Invisibility x2
Unnatural Lust
Touch of idiocy
Spectral Hand

3rd
Suggestion x4
Summon monster 3

4th
Dimension Door x4

5th
Teleport
Constant Org


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2014)

Max will take the rest of the equipment they found to the base's vault... or the closest thing we have for that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2014)

*Flashback*
Ulysesn buys a vest of resistance +5 after selling her cloak of resistance +2
Ulysesn sells the mithral shirt and buys simple clothes that are enchanted to replace it as armor +1 Outfit, Hot Weather
Ulysesn buys Lens of Detection and wears them to increase his ability to track and see things greatly
Ulysesn then goes to Drell to help identify the black gloves she found.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2014)

Duncan approaches Yuki and the rest of team beer run

"So what did ye guys get up te? We were knee deep in sewage. Was lots of fun." he sniffs himself and nods at the result.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2014)

Yuki tosses Duncan a waterskin filled with Ale, "Helped a Dwarf to an ancient ruin and make some really nice ale.  Fought these monkey bug things, and a giant fish that made us breathe water for a while.  Almost threw the spoiled princess into lava too. Ironwall died then came back again, and Kitten whacked herself in the head with her staff.  Typical stuff." she shrugs, putting a hand on her hip.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn then goes to Drell to help identify the black gloves she found.



*Flashback*

Drell casts _detect magic_ and examines the gloves.

Roll(1d20)+42:
3,+42
Total:45

She looks Ulysesn up and down as she does so. "Are...are you a woman now?" She asks, equal parts confused and annoyed. "Is this another expression of your mental breakdown over your wife's death? I saw you shopping earlier and feel compelled to remind you that a true resurrection spell will cost 25,000 gold, at least."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> *Flashback*
> 
> Drell casts _detect magic_ and examines the gloves.
> 
> ...


*Flashback*
"The monk used magic on me and turned me into a girl. As for the spell I'm not sure if it'd work, so I'm waiting until I have enough money to buy it and supplies, I'm also not sure I want to revive her right now anyway. The world is so... well out of place right now. I don't want her to die like that again."
Ulysesn is eyeing the black gloves
"Besides you never know what will fall into your lap do you?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2014)

Duncan looks at the waterskin 

"What's this? - Hah as if I'm gonna wait for an answer before I drink it!"

Duncan drinks up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> Flashback:
> Annie's gonna try and see if she can sell the beer to one of her  channels and takes a small sample with her to see if they offer a better  deal for the beer than the inn owner. She'd however want to exchange  the tuns for replacement beer and extra cash if she's able to sell  it.


Annie's contacts seem quite surprised that she has so much of Valdun's beer readily available, it seems he normally only sells very small amounts here and there.

She'd be able to off-load the tuns for about 75,000gp total going that route.




Crossbow said:


> [flashback] Troyce tells Tassara that he'd be  okay with his mom leaving the city, but it's really her decision.  [/flashback]


((I'll leave the decisions of Troyce's mom up to you.  If you _want_ me to RP her I will but I don't want to step on your toes for the image you have for characterization.))



Nicodemus said:


> *Flashback*
> When Team Beer Run returns she drinks some of the beer - she tries to  pass it off like it's not really her thing but it's obvious to everyone  involved that she thinks it's incredible.



The infinite depths of the beer echos in Drell's mind, she feels somehow expanded.  _Tomorrow Drell can memorize an extra 4 levels of spells.

_((Yeah, this is a one-off, they can't all be winners, sorry))



Nicodemus said:


> *Flashback*
> 
> Drell casts _detect magic_ and examines the gloves.



The gloves radiate very strong necromantic magic.  From what she can tell they seem to be geared at manipulating life energies, perhaps as a sort of energy drain?  They're complicated and subtle though, likely the only real way to be sure would be to try them on.



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the waterskin
> 
> "What's this? - Hah as if I'm gonna wait for an answer before I drink it!"
> 
> Duncan drinks up!



The powerful and complex brew of the beer rubs off on Duncan, he feels it has shifted something with him.

_Duncan affected by a permanent _Nahal's Nonsensical Nullifier _(know alignment, detect good/evil/chaos/law, detect lie generates random results when cast on Duncan)
_


Nicodemus said:


> "Well," Drell says, fingers drifting idly along her own staff, "you certainly look different."


Malcabeth  nods slightly in acknowledgement and his appearance ripples, becoming  as he appeared in the dream world briefly before returning to "normal."   There are several gasps from followers that happen to be in the area.   "In the past I have made a number of sacrifices to gain advantage."  He  pauses and winces looking at his missing arm, "some more willing than  others.  It has been my experience that such things are, at times,  required."




soulnova said:


> Tassara gives Malcabeth a long worried look. "I'm glad you are alive"
> 
> _"We have much to do."_
> 
> "I assumed as much" Tassara nods "There's is one or two things we have learned. I don't know if you are aware of them. We came across information of a Black Wind pushing from the North, something worse than death, as we were told... We also heard the Academy was destroyed by the Megabane and the like" she looks back at the others, not sure if she's forgetting to mention something else. "We might have impersonators on Dalgne, or at the very least, they blame us for their civil war.... *sigh*"



"'The Black Wind'?"  His voice has the sort of tone of testing the phrase, "In Dnalgne it is being called 'The Black Mist.'  I have yet to discern where that name has come from though.  But a plague of undead has swept across the Northern parts of Dnalgne along with sickness that rapidly kills and converts the fallen into part of the horde."

"This isn't helped by the fact that Dnalgne itself is effectively leaderless at the moment, they are not effectively mobilizing themselves to fight this threat."

"The academy in Ylati is effectively closed, that we can blame the Magebane for sure.  With the head of the academy dead anyone of magical power there has gone into hiding.  Taking half the government with them.  The remaining governors are unwilling or simply incapable of leading, it might not have caused problems yet but it seems only a matter of time."

"I have heard little out of Naisrep, apparently their reaction to events is to hole up and tighten their security, something to keep in mind if you end up visiting there."



Kuno said:


> "Before we go on from here I would like to know what happened."  Kaylee says sitting in a chair not too far away from him.  "Where did you go after the dreams?  And, why did you put us in the tomb with Black Rose in the middle of an orc city?"  She leans back and looks at him.  "What were you doing in the dreams?  How can we be sure you are who you are?"



"The transport out of the realm of dreams was, unpleasant, to say the least.  Normally transportation between the planes is fairly direct however the realm of dreams is not connected in the same manner as other planes.  Zakur's ability to travel there is, to the best of my knowledge, unique.  Unfortunately the same is true of the ability to exit."

"My method of exiting was more a matter of brute force, punching a hole into the space between planes, a harsh void.  Such a place is universally hostile, and apparently without landmark.  The place I brought you to was the first, only, light that I saw that suggested a safe exit.  Why that is I couldn't tell you, unfortunately I was in no condition to judge upon my exit and attempts to find that location since bore no fruit, it was as if the place no longer existed."

"As to the 'why' that was due to another of my goals.  I intend to stop the Magebane but if that proves impossible or beyond my ability I wish to at least save as much of magic as possible.  A number of mages have come to me seeking protection, between us we came up with a plan to hide them.  The idea was to hide part of them in the realm of dreams, that proved too dangerous however."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn taps her foot
> "Busy? We killed an entire army of orcs alone, we visited an extinct yet alive civilization of constructed dwarves, my wife gets killed by the delusional leader which results in it burning everything into ash upon her death. I end up getting turned into a woman by that fool of a monk, get dragged along for some ancient beer we almost die for by fighting some horrid abomination which results in said monk losing memories of adventure and friendship. I don't know what you qualify as busy, but I would say that's a rather bad time."



"It sounds so.  And for what little it is worth I offer my apology for your hardness.  Things have gone rather far adrift of my plans."  Malcabeth shakes his head sadly, "the intent was to have dozens, hundreds of heroes to assist so that we might stabilize the world before things get out of hand.  But instead we have only a few."

"You are off to a reasonable start though.  Your headquarters here are remote enough that the power you establish will be yours alone.  The allies and factions you draw to your cause you will be more apt to be truly devoted rather than hangers on of some other empire."

"As to the dangers you face, I fear they will likely only get worse.  I understand if you wish to flee rather than face them but to be blunt we cannot afford to lose anyone in this fight.  First blood was drawn long before you joined in the effort and every ally we lose means that the world is that much closer to ruin."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2014)

Narrowing her eyes, Kaylee jumps to her feet and marches over to Duncan.  It is obvious she isn't thrilled by his answer but accepts it for now.  (For some reason she expected more condescending gibes then what he gave.)  Grabbing the beer from Duncan's hand she takes a long swallow.  Coughs or more likely chokes then turns back to Malcabeth.  "Where did you go after you left us?  Where have you been?  And, where are these mages?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Narrowing her eyes, Kaylee jumps to her feet and marches over to Duncan.  It is obvious she isn't thrilled by his answer but accepts it for now.  (For some reason she expected more condescending gibes then what he gave.)  Grabbing the beer from Duncan's hand she takes a long swallow.  Coughs or more likely chokes then turns back to Malcabeth.  "Where did you go after you left us?  Where have you been?  And, where are these mages?"



He purses his lips suspiciously, "one of my defenses is to teleport to a sanctuary if I find myself in mortal peril.  I have contingencies in place to assist my recovery in such cases, though they were barely enough this time."

"As to the mages locations, I will not say.  A secret remains a secret only until you tell someone else.  I know this is not the level of trust you would like to start our relationship with so I will say it plainly; in efforts to defeat the Magebane and return the world to a semblance of normalcy you have my support, utterly.  I will keep no secrets and tell no lies that endanger our chances there.  But I cannot betray the trusts others have put in me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Flashback*
> "The monk used magic on me and turned me into a girl. As for the spell I'm not sure if it'd work, so I'm waiting until I have enough money to buy it and supplies, I'm also not sure I want to revive her right now anyway. The world is so... well out of place right now. I don't want her to die like that again."
> Ulysesn is eyeing the black gloves
> "Besides you never know what will fall into your lap do you?"



Drull shrugs carefully. "Necromantic energy," she says, shoving the gloves back in Ulysesn's hands. "Some kind of drain, possibly, I can't get an exact lock. Probably not harmful to the wearer but they could be. Only trying them on will tell." She crosses her arms and leans back, apparently interested in what Ulysesn will do with that. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Malcabeth  nods slightly in acknowledgement and his appearance ripples, becoming  as he appeared in the dream world briefly before returning to "normal."   There are several gasps from followers that happen to be in the area.   "In the past I have made a number of sacrifices to gain advantage."  He  pauses and winces looking at his missing arm, "some more willing than  others.  It has been my experience that such things are, at times,  required."



Drell drops her own _disguise self_ for a brief moment, allowing a glimpse of her fey face before covering it back up. ((I'm hoping this is too quick for the insane beauty effect, but I doubt Malcabeth will fail his save and Drell doesn't really care if anyone else does)) She says nothing, but smiles knowingly.




EvilMoogle said:


> "As to the 'why' that was due to another of my goals.  I intend to stop the Magebane but if that proves impossible or beyond my ability I wish to at least save as much of magic as possible.  A number of mages have come to me seeking protection, between us we came up with a plan to hide them.  The idea was to hide part of them in the realm of dreams, that proved too dangerous however."



"What mages came to you? Masters? Apprentices? Is there anyone powerful enough to make a real difference in our strength?" Drell pauses for a moment. "My master, Haramel, vanished some time ago. He never spoke of you, but you must have known of him. Did he...contact you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2014)

> Drull shrugs carefully. "Necromantic energy," she says, shoving the gloves back in Ulysesn's hands. "Some kind of drain, possibly, I can't get an exact lock. Probably not harmful to the wearer but they could be. Only trying them on will tell." She crosses her arms and leans back, apparently interested in what Ulysesn will do with that.


*Flashback*
"I'll not wear them for now. Could be important. Lets get some rest."

-------------------------------------------------------


> "'The Black Wind'?"  His voice has the sort of tone of testing the phrase, "In Dnalgne it is being called 'The Black Mist.'  I have yet to discern where that name has come from though.  But a plague of undead has swept across the Northern parts of Dnalgne along with sickness that rapidly kills and converts the fallen into part of the horde."
> 
> "This isn't helped by the fact that Dnalgne itself is effectively leaderless at the moment, they are not effectively mobilizing themselves to fight this threat."
> 
> ...


"It might have to do with the gloves I found, there was also a tablet, it seems someone is toying with us or leading us on how to defeat The Black." Ulysesn shakes her head.
"Dnalgne needs a leader? I see, then I may actually have to take a position of power rather early on. I'm of noble blood, it may make such a thing easier if I gather ample enough power to make a claim.
 I'll see if I can gather citizens and train them."


EvilMoogle said:


> "It sounds so.  And for what little it is worth I offer my apology for your hardness.  Things have gone rather far adrift of my plans."  Malcabeth shakes his head sadly, "the intent was to have dozens, hundreds of heroes to assist so that we might stabilize the world before things get out of hand.  But instead we have only a few."
> 
> "You are off to a reasonable start though.  Your headquarters here are remote enough that the power you establish will be yours alone.  The allies and factions you draw to your cause you will be more apt to be truly devoted rather than hangers on of some other empire."
> 
> "As to the dangers you face, I fear they will likely only get worse.  I understand if you wish to flee rather than face them but to be blunt we cannot afford to lose anyone in this fight.  First blood was drawn long before you joined in the effort and every ally we lose means that the world is that much closer to ruin."



"Thank you." Ulysesn bows
"At least someone notices, as to the need of help... I have a few ideas of people who are powerful enough to help. The one called BlackRose we met, The Steward...(like that'll happen)*cough*, and if you could help revive my wife, I'm sure she would be of great help as well. She was far more than she appeared to be."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2014)

"Yes, Ulysesn is indeed of noble blood from Dnalgne... but I believe he might require to be turned back to something they recognize as before" Tassara says.

She eyes the beer been passed about, noting slight changes on people as they drink. She raises an eyebrow ".....what is that?"  she asks carefully, almost as if afraid to hear an explanation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, Ulysesn is indeed of noble blood from Dnalgne... but I believe he might require to be turned back to something they recognize as before" Tassara says.
> 
> She eyes the beer been passed about, noting slight changes on people as they drink. She raises an eyebrow ".....what is that?"  she asks carefully, almost as if afraid to hear an explanation.



"Yes, if Nissa could please dispel this from me it'd be nice. Oh and also we obtained that after fighting a tentacle monster... magic beer would be the easiest term. Even malcabeth should benefit from it methinks."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2014)

Yep, magic beer, want some Tassy? " she hands over the other waterskin, grinning widely.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2014)

((Duncan will take the masterwork Scimitar))

Duncan looks at his drink and nods. "Wow, this is....amazin'"

He almost pulls the drink away from Kaylee as she reaches for it but figures he should probably share it. He turns lazily to Macelbeth.

"So the black wind is....a plague of undead? And we got a powerful mage killer. And no King - that's a lot of shit. What do we get out of it? I mean world peace an all is great but....I think ye know what I'm gettin at."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2014)

((Whups, I didn't notice Kaylee drank before.  Gomen.  If/when I miss things, just poke me on them, chances are it's just juggling a bunch of things and being forgetful.))

Kaylee takes a healthy swig of the beer and.... gains 2 points of Charisma.



Nicodemus said:


> "What mages came to you? Masters? Apprentices? Is there anyone powerful enough to make a real difference in our strength?" Drell pauses for a moment. "My master, Haramel, vanished some time ago. He never spoke of you, but you must have known of him. Did he...contact you?"



Malcabeth thinks for a moment, "I know of him, we may have exchanged letter a time or two but he wasn't a close friend.  Many mages have vanished simply because they are taking their own precautions against this Magebane -- which is another problem entirely -- so do not give up hope there."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It might have to do with the gloves I found, there was also a tablet, it seems someone is toying with us or leading us on how to defeat The Black." Ulysesn shakes her head.


Malcabeth frowns, "If someone or something is toying with us that is disturbing on other levels.  I doubt there is anyone out there with power to affect the outcome that would treat this like some sort of game."  ((pause to look out the 4th wall))

"But take care with items of power if you find them.  They very rarely are straight-forward."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Dnalgne needs a leader? I see, then I may actually have to take a position of power rather early on. I'm of noble blood, it may make such a thing easier if I gather ample enough power to make a claim.
> I'll see if I can gather citizens and train them."


"I try to avoid political entanglements normally," the mage starts tactfully.  "However in this case I think it is prudent someone sit on the throne as soon as possible.  Obviously some choices would be better than others but a united Dnalgne will fare the storm better than one shattered and fighting itself."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you." Ulysesn bows
> "At least someone notices, as to the need of help... I have a few ideas of people who are powerful enough to help. The one called BlackRose we met, The Steward...(like that'll happen)*cough*, and if you could help revive my wife, I'm sure she would be of great help as well. She was far more than she appeared to be."


"Unfortunately I have no particular command over the dead, though clerics typically can be persuaded to assist in such manner through 'donations.'"  Malcebeth offers a slight shrug, "as to the others, we're not exactly in a position to turn away help but I'm afraid I'm not familiar with those people."

"I would suggest you gather power as possible.  Allies, trade contracts, individuals of great ability, they all can be useful resources when needed.  There are those that have reached great heights through such means in the past."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yes, if Nissa could please dispel this from me it'd be nice. Oh and also we obtained that after fighting a tentacle monster... magic beer would be the easiest term. Even Malcabeth should benefit from it methinks."



Nissa dispels the magical sex change from Ulysesn.



Vergil said:


> He almost pulls the drink away from Kaylee as she reaches for it but figures he should probably share it. He turns lazily to Macelbeth.
> 
> "So the black wind is....a plague of undead? And we got a powerful mage killer. And no King - that's a lot of shit. What do we get out of it? I mean world peace an all is great but....I think ye know what I'm gettin at."



"It would appear so.  Though I would venture much that there is more to it than that.  Such plagues do not start themselves and the timing is more coincidental than I would like."

"As to what you 'get out of it'," the man pauses as if considering his words.  "I can make you few promises with assurance, I cannot even promise I or anyone else will survive this.  But at the same time you all seem to be doing well for yourselves here.  I suspect that you have gathered much in the way of power and money in the time since you first responded to my quest.  As we deal with the threats ongoing I expect that pattern will continue.  If you desire monetary reward I do not doubt that you will find it."

"Let me be clear, my goal is to _save magic_.  And in much the same line save the world in the greater sense that we know it.  But I care little for the names or organizations that exist.  If in the process of saving the world you set yourself up as a king or some other vaulted position we could say that is the least the world owes you, yes?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

"Well it seems that you're the one with all the knowledge here," Drell says when Malcabeth is done speaking. "Where should we direct our efforts first then? You obviously have a better view of the big picture than we do."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

"Bah bleedin cop out!" Duncan says, "Right in that case, my terms are that ye have te get pissed drunk with us!" Duncan suggests.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2014)

Tassara takes the skin with the beer, sniffing it first. For a moment, it would seem just like a cat unsure of acceptance of food. "Magical beer? I didn't know such things existed... how much it was again?" she asks offhandedly just before she drinks. 

"So is it good or what?" Max tries it too ((can she?)) 

Tassara clears her throat. "If attaining alliances and power is needed, then I guess dealing with the unrest in Dnalgne would be the wisest route. If Uly doesn't actually get a shot to the throne, then if we support a good candidate we might be able to at least get some influence and favors... If they are already dealing with The Black, we can also start gathering information that way"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Flashback


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



He studies her for a long moment, raising her chin a touch with thing fingers, turning her cheek, peers at her neck. Runs a hand through her hair, peers at her eyes, inspects her shoulders, elbows, wrists...

"I trust you in the same way I trust the young master, Drell, or Rin."





----------------------------

Rin and Hayao arrive late to meet with Malcabeth, though the latter does catch the tailend of what's being said, and shoots Ulysesn a warding glance at the mention of Black Rose and the Steward. "I'd sooner enlist the archer who assaulted us at Zakur's keep," he comments, before bowing to the great mage. He's silent then, taking in everyone else's questions and giving Tassara a quick glance as if to assess if there was something he should know. He turns down any beer.

Rin, meanwhile, partakes, curious.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Flashback


*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Yuki's face slowly flushes the longer he inspects her, staying quiet as he does so.  She nods as he speaks again, "Thank you." she smiles, "I have another question for you...Who is Ulysesn?" she asks sheepishly.




------

"We helped a Dwarf make the beer, and it was magical.  And yeah.  Princess is kinda mean, forgive her...him...I don't know." Yuki shrugs, adjusting her coat a bit.  "As long as the others get what they want, then I'm alright with whatever happens." she grins widely.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2014)

Annie listens to Malcabeth's conversation and then takes a deep drink from her mug filled with magic beer. 

Then she says to Yuki, "Hey don't you think it's strange? Why hasn't this Magebane come after us? Cause ya know, we've got plenty of magic stuff going on around us. 

Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, you are Magebane in disguise!" Annie points at Malcabeth, "and you are just waiting for us to become fat pigs and then harvest us for all we are good!!!!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Muk said:


> Annie listens to Malcabeth's conversation and then takes a deep drink from her mug filled with magic beer.
> 
> Then she says to Yuki, "Hey don't you think it's strange? Why hasn't this Magebane come after us? Cause ya know, we've got plenty of magic stuff going on around us.
> 
> Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, you are Magebane in disguise!" Annie points at Malcabeth, "and you are just waiting for us to become fat pigs and then harvest us for all we are good!!!!"



A sweatdrop goes down Ulysesn's face
"That's perhaps the stupidest thing I've ever heard."


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2014)

"Coming from a transgender. Ya sure you are of noble blood? Wait, no, YOU ARE OF NOBLE BLOOD, CAUSE NO ONE ELSE WOULD WANT TO BE A TRANSGENDER KING, IF NOT OF NOBLE BLOOD!" Annie screams at him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Coming from a transgender. Ya sure you are of noble blood? Wait, no, YOU ARE OF NOBLE BLOOD, CAUSE NO ONE ELSE WOULD WANT TO BE A TRANSGENDER KING, IF NOT OF NOBLE BLOOD!" Annie screams at him.



"Can we get the person who can't hold their alcohol away from the alcohol? Before Annie starts talking about her childhood issues."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

"Actually Kitten has a point." Yuki smirks and crosses her arms, "I do have to wonder.  She's keeping her alcohol, Princess.  She might be right for everything she's just said."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Flashback


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



He seems confused at the query. "I don't understand the question..."




-------------------------

Hayao folds his arms over his chest as he peered over at Annie, raising a thin eyebrow, and then looking between Malcabeth and Ulysesn. "It is true that we have quite a few talented magic users in our midst, but nothing like the masters that have been targeted. At least not yet."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"I can't say I disagree with Annie on this.  How do we know who you are?  When we met you were wearing a mask.  I do believe I would appreciate you telling us a bit more about you and what you know of the Magebane."  Kaylee frowns down at the drink and hands it back to Duncan.  "Plus, though I don't know if I agree with why but I don't know if the public would accept Uly as a new ruler."  Shaking her head she moves back to her seat.

"We need to help with the plague in the North though.  It has the creatures of The Wildes upset.  It doesn't help that the northern creatures are coming south..."  She muses about the things being said.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Flashback


*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




"You see...I'm supposed to know her, but...How?  I fought this big fish with Nissa and Annie and she shot me with bolts, and that's the first thing I remember of that Half elf." she rubs the back of her head, putting the palm of her warm hand against the moon elf's cold arm.  "Can you at least give me some reason not to knock her out at the first chance I get?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



"Ulysesn is an ally, and not a woman to my knowledge. I'll have to hear more about your misadventures while away from the rest of us later...suffice it to say he is an ally, and friend. Harming him wouldn't do. He has good intentions and his heart is...where it should be."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



But I still get to smack some sense into im, right?" she jokes a bit, then nods, "Alright, I'll play nice.  So...why don't we have a serious spar, now?  Or...we can finally sit down and do that bit of unarmed training.  Things have been so crazy as of late, we haven't had much time.  And I've noticed weakness in your form."  she smirks, stepping back and holding his hand, "What do you say?" if he agrees she will spin him in front of her and begin truly giving him lessons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well it seems that you're the one with all the knowledge here," Drell says when Malcabeth is done speaking. "Where should we direct our efforts first then? You obviously have a better view of the big picture than we do."



"Yes, the next step is probably the most critical.  The Magebane must be stopped, things will only get further out of control the longer it is active.  But we need more information."  He pauses to shift, getting more comfortable in the seat before continuing, "in this regard I was contacted by an... associate.  A powerful diviner, my attempts at divination have failed but she may have had some successes."

"She does not care for me though, so it might be better if you follow up this lead, see what she is willing to tell us, and see where we go from there."

"For myself, I will head to the North, see what I can find out on this 'Black Mist' or 'Black Wind' perhaps there is a way to limit it's spread."



Vergil said:


> "Bah bleedin cop out!" Duncan says, "Right in that case, my terms are that ye have te get pissed drunk with us!" Duncan suggests.



"No."  His response is flat and definitive, "I am not here to bargain or negotiate for your help.  I would hope that the very fact that the world is threatened would be sufficient for your aid.  Failing that the power and money involved is potentially without equal.  If neither of those options attract your attention there is little I can offer you."

"What I cannot offer is to waste time, far more time was lost during my incapacitation than I can afford.  If you have questions I can understand that and will answer what I can but I will not sit idle."



soulnova said:


> Tassara takes the skin with the beer, sniffing it first. For a moment, it would seem just like a cat unsure of acceptance of food. "Magical beer? I didn't know such things existed... how much it was again?" she asks offhandedly just before she drinks.



Tassara drinks the beer and....  learns a new language.




soulnova said:


> "So is it good or what?"





soulnova said:


> Max tries it too ((can she?))



((She can.  Unnamed followers probably will just get some sort of generic morale boost though, I'm not rolling for that @#$@))

Max drinks the beer and.... her BAB improves by +1.



soulnova said:


> Tassara clears her throat. "If attaining alliances and power is needed, then I guess dealing with the unrest in Dnalgne would be the wisest route. If Uly doesn't actually get a shot to the throne, then if we support a good candidate we might be able to at least get some influence and favors... If they are already dealing with The Black, we can also start gathering information that way"



Malcabeth nods, "Dnalgne seems to be the most imminent threat.  If you can influence that I would think only good would come, at least in the near future."



Hidden Nin said:


> Rin, meanwhile, partakes, curious.


Rin drinks the beer....  and realizes the next time she dies she'll be immediately reincarnated (same result as Annie, oddly).



Muk said:


> Annie listens to Malcabeth's conversation and then takes a deep drink from her mug filled with magic beer.
> 
> Then she says to Yuki, "Hey don't you think it's strange? Why hasn't this Magebane come after us? Cause ya know, we've got plenty of magic stuff going on around us.
> 
> Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, you are Magebane in disguise!" Annie points at Malcabeth, "and you are just waiting for us to become fat pigs and then harvest us for all we are good!!!!"





Kuno said:


> "I can't say I disagree with Annie on this.  How do we know who you are?  When we met you were wearing a mask.  I do believe I would appreciate you telling us a bit more about you and what you know of the Magebane."  Kaylee frowns down at the drink and hands it back to Duncan.  "Plus, though I don't know if I agree with why but I don't know if the public would accept Uly as a new ruler."  Shaking her head she moves back to her seat.
> 
> "We need to help with the plague in the North though.  It has the creatures of The Wildes upset.  It doesn't help that the northern creatures are coming south..."  She muses about the things being said.



"It's possible that Magebane will eventually come after you.  If I had any advice for you there other than 'be ready' I would give it to you."  He lowers his tea considering, "and if I had any way to prove to you I _wasn't_ Magebane I would.  Other than the fact that it was active while I was in the dream realm and while I was incapacitated which I have only my own word to prove anyway."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It's possible that Magebane will eventually come after you.  If I had any advice for you there other than 'be ready' I would give it to you."  He lowers his tea considering, "and if I had any way to prove to you I _wasn't_ Magebane I would.  Other than the fact that it was active while I was in the dream realm and while I was incapacitated which I have only my own word to prove anyway."


Ulysesn shakes his head
"That and it's too complicated beyond words. Now..."
Ulysesn is eyeing Malcabeth's flames
"I need to be stronger so I don't fall behind everyone else. Do you know if it's possible to use my wife's power when it's flowing through me still? If you don't any ways to just get stronger? You look like someone who has been through much, surely you know of a few ways?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Yuki glares at Ulysesn, "Shut up." she hisses, clenching her fist and jaw, "You of all people don't need to worry about 'falling behind' unless it's because you're too damned slow.  I've felt that first hand." she growls through her teeth then takes a long breath, shakily putting a open hand to her face.  "You know what, I'm game for whatever old man.  You have any leads?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shakes his head
> "That and it's too complicated beyond words. Now..."
> Ulysesn is eyeing Malcabeth's flames
> "I need to be stronger so I don't fall behind everyone else. Do you know if it's possible to use my wife's power when it's flowing through me still? If you don't any ways to just get stronger? You look like someone who has been through much, surely you know of a few ways?"



((Er, Malcabeth doesn't have any idea who your wife is, just FYI))

"I can feel sorry for your loss but contacting the dead is generally the purvey of clerics and their magics."

"As to the more general question of gaining power, typically this comes with experience.  There are on occasion shortcuts to power, but most of those need to be carefully curtailed to the individual.  It's true I have taken a few in my life but I do not have any secrets that could be passed on easily.  The only real advice I can give you is keep your eyes open for chances, and be prepared to take the consequences if they turn out poorly."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Er, Malcabeth doesn't have any idea who your wife is, just FYI))
> 
> "I can feel sorry for your loss but contacting the dead is generally the purvey of clerics and their magics."
> 
> "As to the more general question of gaining power, typically this comes with experience.  There are on occasion shortcuts to power, but most of those need to be carefully curtailed to the individual.  It's true I have taken a few in my life but I do not have any secrets that could be passed on easily.  The only real advice I can give you is keep your eyes open for chances, and be prepared to take the consequences if they turn out poorly."



Ulysesn sighs
"Typical. Alright, I'm going off to grab what I can before we get going again. I suggest you all do the same. Tell me if anything important happens before I return."
Ulysesn goes out to buy a wand of Cure Light Wounds 25 charges


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2014)

Tassara randomly starts talking in Celestial.  "_Then I guess we must focus our attention to travel to Dnalgne as soon as possible-_" she stops blinking and clearly confused for a second, as she just realized something was wrong with what she said. 

Max blinks at her. "Tass?"

"Did I just-?"

"You talked Celestial"

"_My goodnes_s" she clears her throat... "We must go to Dnalgne then as soon as we can... Get everything in order before we leave."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2014)

((wrong thread))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



"Weakness in my form...?" He raises an eyebrow and then enters his stance, nodding. "Fine, if that's what you wish. Come then."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



"Come, strike me so I can show your flaws. she drops into her own stance, much more relaxed and casual than the samurai's.  As he moves forward with his grace, she cracks a grin and a twitchy hand to his side to tickle again.  "Most people with an untrained eye wouldn't see your very slight flaw in your stance.  Sure, you're very graceful and agile, but ya need to strike a little bit harder also." she slugs him in the shoulder gently then falls back to begin the battle again, this time she strikes out first.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

*Flashback*
Ulysesn meditates spells

*Spoiler*: __ 



Resist Energy
Hawkeye
Entangle
Level 2
Listening Lorecall
Primal instinct 
Slipstream


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "_My goodnes_s" she clears her throat... "We must go to Dnalgne then as soon as we can... Get everything in order before we leave."



"I'm going by the main church here to get these gloves identified"
Ulysesn goes to the same person as before and asks about the gloves


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm going by the main church here to get these gloves identified"
> Ulysesn goes to the same person as before and asks about the gloves



The cleric doesn't seem to recognize them immediately.

As with the sword (that Ulysesn probably doesn't know anything about) the man offers that if Ulysesn leaves the gloves with him he'll have the temple's scholars take a look at them and see what they can find out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

"Dnalgne it is then. We all know better than to put Ulyssesn on the throne, don't we?"

*Spells/Extracts*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level
-Mage Armor (3)
-Silent Image (3)
-Summon Monster I (2)
-Protection from Chaos (2)
-Unseen Servant (3)

-Cure Light Wounds (3)
-Enlarge Person (3)
-Shield (3)
-Polypurpose Panacea

2nd Level
-Invisibility (2)
-Web (2)
-Summon Swarm (3)
-Resist Energy (2)
-See Invisibility (2)

-Fox's Cunning 
-Barkskin (8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level
-Aqueous Orb (3)
-Dispel Magic (3)
-Wind Wall (3)
-Fly (3)
-Summon Monster III (2)

-Seek Thoughts
-Heroism (3)
-Haste (4)

4th Level
-Black Tentacles (4)
-Summon Monster IV (4)
-Scrying (4)
-Communal Protection from Energy (4)

5th Level
-Overland Flight (3)
-Teleport (8)
-Contact other Plane (3)


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2014)

> "We need to help with the plague in the  North though.  It has the creatures of The Wildes upset.  It doesn't  help that the northern creatures are coming south..."



"OHhh we gonna fight a plague," Annie asks Kaylee. "Sounds fun!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The cleric doesn't seem to recognize them immediately.
> 
> As with the sword (that Ulysesn probably doesn't know anything about) the man offers that if Ulysesn leaves the gloves with him he'll have the temple's scholars take a look at them and see what they can find out.



"Hmm, actually I think I'll be holding onto these."
Ulysesn goes out and buys Silk rope
"Remember you during the explosion, didn't leave me naked back then."
Ulysesn returns back to the group
"Next bandit or something we catch I'm forcing these gloves on after tying them up to find out what they are. See if they drop dead. Well, after I see if Ironwall can tell."
Ulysesn hands the gloves to Ironwall
"These gloves use some kind of necromancy, and are very likely not to harm you. Can you identify what they do bud?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, actually I think I'll be holding onto these."
> Ulysesn goes out and buys Silk rope
> "Remember you during the explosion, didn't leave me naked back then."
> Ulysesn returns back to the group
> ...



Ironwall examines the gloves apparently visually.  "Gloves, protection for hands against elements and minor injury.  Enhanced with ambient planar energy for manipulation of life energies through contact.  Unusual resonance is present in them, signature highly variable, unstable in this configuration."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ironwall examines the gloves apparently visually.  "Gloves, protection for hands against elements and minor injury.  Enhanced with ambient planar energy for manipulation of life energies through contact.  Unusual resonance is present in them, signature highly variable, unstable in this configuration."



"Unstable in this configuration? The gloves right? Is there a way to make them stable?
Ulysesn seems to be eyeing Kaylee


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Unstable in this configuration? The gloves right? Is there a way to make then stable?
> Ulysesn seems to be eyeing Kaylee



"Unclear, instability inherent in design, hypothesis: intentional."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Flashback; Tassara_ 




Yuki follows Tassara around, "Hey Tass, where did you put that sword?" she walks backwards in front of the cleric, "Y'know that big sword everyone was so scared over."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Unclear, instability inherent in design, hypothesis: intentional."



Ulysesn shakes his head
"Well, so much for that,cursed. Unless someone wants to see *if they die putting these on* just to see for sure. Here I was hoping for something to make up for the lack of magic I have."


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2014)

"Ohh pretty gloves!" Annie looks at the gloves Ulysesn is waving around and grabs them and puts them on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ohh pretty gloves!" Annie looks at the gloves Ulysesn is waving around and grabs them and puts them on.



There's no immediate visible effect from Annie putting the gloves on.

((I mean, other than the fact that she's now wearing gloves.  That's readily visible to everyone that can see her.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ohh pretty gloves!" Annie looks at the gloves Ulysesn is waving around and grabs them and puts them on.



Ulysesn takes a bunch of steps back in case she explodes.
Bad memories of towns blowing up.


EvilMoogle said:


> There's no immediate visible effect from Annie putting the gloves on.
> 
> ((I mean, other than the fact that she's now wearing gloves.  That's readily visible to everyone that can see her.))


"Eh didn't blow up for once? Well, try it on some wildlife I guess?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Ulysesn stares at Annie for a few moments.
"Can you remove them? See if they are stuck?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2014)

"Where did you find these?"  Kaylee asks Uly while looking at the gloves on Annie's hands.  "Necromancy you say?"

Foggy Memory:  Has she seen these gloves or anything like them before?
Roll(1d20)+13:
18,+13
Total:31


Divination:
*Spoiler*: __ 




When given a chance Kaylee will use her divination spell to see what could happen in Dnalgne with Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Where did you find these?"  Kaylee asks Uly while looking at the gloves on Annie's hands.  "Necromancy you say?"
> 
> Foggy Memory:  Has she seen these gloves or anything like them before?
> Roll(1d20)+13:
> ...



"Well that is what everyone else says, found it with that tablet, remember when those 1000's of floating heads attacked us? Yea, anyway you might know something more."
Ulysesn yawns
"Wonder if father is still alive? Any new brother or sisters I wonder. Would be like him. Asshole."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flashback; Tassara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Flashback; YUKI_ 




"Uhm? The Sword of the Seller of Souls? Well, it was with reason everyone was scared over it..."  she stops for a second looking at Yuki "Now that I think about it, I never told the others beside Hayao what the deal was... Terrible thing_. It cannot be destroyed without great sacrifice; one that I'm not sure I'm willing to make_" she shakes her head. "It was a foul thing.  A sword that eats the souls and life out of people... we were quite lucky the thing was dormant. These kind of things can have a mind of its own. They force you to do its will..." she explains off handedly. 

"Where is it now? Well, because I did fear Ricket was too interested on the sword at the time, and I couldn't risk it falling it on the wrong hands, I handed it over to the local Valiant Church for safe keeping" she points at the city in the distance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

((Gah, a cryptic memory and a cryptic divination in one post?  @#$@ ))



Kuno said:


> "Where did you find these?"  Kaylee asks Uly while looking at the gloves on Annie's hands.  "Necromancy you say?"
> 
> Foggy Memory:  Has she seen these gloves or anything like them before?




*Spoiler*: _Memory_ 




Kaylee hasn't seen these gloves before.  But looking at them raises a feeling from deep within her.  As if gazing into a mirror, the same but backwards.  But moreso, black is white, up is down.

But it doesn't feel turbulent or strange but rather comforting.  Something long forgotten in the world, and in herself.

*Kaylee gains immunity to energy drain, ability drain, and ability damage.*







Kuno said:


> Divination:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The divination responds:
_A young fool left to see the world, and the world saw him.
A young fool forgot what he had seen, but the world remembered.
A young fool returned from whence he came, and the world waited for him.
Seen, Remembered, Waiting.  The fool is left alone in the world.
_​


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2014)

"Please, Annie, I would like to have those gloves if you don't mind."  Kaylee smiles warmly at her then turns toward Ulysesn.  "I would sound so angry Uly, you might find that you are like many of us and without family now.  We will see what we find in Dnalgne."  She gives him a small smile.  "I think heading there might be for the best.  We could bring part of an army with us into The Wildes, even I can't handle that many undead..."  With that she waits to see if Annie gives her the gloves then leaves to finish readying herself to go.

((Will post more with the 'npc's' that she controls in the morning.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Please, Annie, I would like to have those gloves if you don't mind."  Kaylee smiles warmly at her then turns toward Ulysesn.  "I would sound so angry Uly, you might find that you are like many of us and without family now.  We will see what we find in Dnalgne."  She gives him a small smile.  "I think heading there might be for the best.  We could bring part of an army with us into The Wildes, even I can't handle that many undead..."  With that she waits to see if Annie gives her the gloves then leaves to finish readying herself to go.


A pained expression that seems as if to cry is all that Kaylee receives.
"..."


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2014)

"Gimme a little bit more time with them. They are so warm, soft and fuzzy," Annie looks at Kaylee with puppy eyes.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2014)

Nodding at the woman Kaylee leaves the pair, not willing to say anything more to Uly, and heads toward the area of her charges.  "Well Lion it looks like we are heading out again."  She rubs the griffon's feathers causing her to lean into the druid's hand to get a stronger scratch then paws at the ground.

'This is good.  I grow bored around here.  It is nice but I prefer to be out stretching my wings.'  Lion screeches in return.

"As do I my friend."  Kaylee laughs.  "Now Brox I am entrusting Yuki2 into your care.  Make sure she doesn't get into trouble."  The wolverine snorts in acknowledgement seemingly glad that he no longer needs to prowl the countryside and can enjoy himself at the base.

"I have one last thing to do and then I believe I will be ready to head off."  She nods at her companions, making sure to bring Brox, then heads toward the forest after grabbing one of the half orcs that seem to be the most knowledgeable and in control.

Away:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"This tree is special."  She says to the orc when introducing her to the tree she had awakened.  "Make sure it is taken care of and no harm ever comes to it.  Okay?"  Kaylee rubs her hand on the tree's trunk making sure the orc understands.

Brox snorts in understanding and collapses against the tree, liking the nearness of the forest and the aliveness of the tree.  Once the meaning is understood she will take the orc back to the camp and prepare herself to leave.




"I am ready when the rest of you are."  Kaylee says and awaits the group.

Flashback:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Just setting this here, I wanted to get a couple of things imbued with a type of monitoring spell to put on the tree and Yuki2 but I'm still looking for something and my mind is fuzzy.  So just putting this out there for awareness until I figure it out.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2014)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flashback; YUKI_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Flashback; Tassy!_ 




"Are you sure it's best kept in their care, Tassara?  You can go ahead and try to argue with me, but aren't we more capable of keeping it safe?" she crosses her arms, "I say this for two reasons, before you start arguing with me, hear me out.  First, if someone wants that sword badly, they can tear through a couple of church clerics, I hate to say.  The second is, _some of the most corrupt come from the most holy of places._  I trust your judgement Tass, but not the people that you gave the blade to.  If you don't feel right with just my thoughts, ask The Coddler for advice." she uncrosses her arms and lays one over Tassara's shoulder as she pushes to walk, "I don't know how that cleric-y business works, but you have something like that don'tcha?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2014)

Annie takes another long drink out of her beer mug and then wanders off. "Call me when we need to move out. Gonna see how my shop is doing and do some investing."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2014)

Duncan decides he doesn't like Macelbeth and once the others have left decides to follow him, if anything to test the old geezer.

Stealth (with chameleon)
1d20+38
7+38 = 45

Perception
1d20+20
2+20 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flashback; Tassy!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Flashback;YUKI_ 



Tassara blinks a couple of times, fairly impressed by Yuki. "Yes, actually, I do have something of the sorts"

She ponder for a second with a serious look on her face. "Perhaps.... There is no harm on asking. The sword IS important.... it's safety is not a trivial matter. In fact, before I was going to leave it in Hector's care I was tempted to ask, but I thought it wouldn't be necessary"

Tassara nods "Alright, I'll ask. If I get a positive answer then I'll talk to Hector and bring it with us. This time we will be traveling a long way after all"

The cleric takes a deep breath and closes her eyes concentrating and activating the Commune ability of her magical Mitre. She focuses on one question.

_*"By Dreams of Glory and Love, Oh, My Lady, I ask you this... Is it best if the Seller of Souls' sword is in our care?"*_ she asks.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flashback;YUKI_
> 
> 
> 
> _*"By Dreams of Glory and Love, Oh, My Lady, I ask you this... Is it best if the Seller of Souls' sword is in our care?"*_ she asks.



((Oh, hey, 1-word answer.  I like this spell much better.))

"Unclear."

((You can ask whatever other questions you're entitled to if you want to try for a better response))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan decides he doesn't like Macelbeth and once the others have left decides to follow him, if anything to test the old geezer.
> 
> Stealth (with chameleon)
> 1d20+38
> ...



((Just FYI I wasn't quite ready for him to leave yet.  But if everyone's done with him I can have him take off tonight))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2014)

((Well in that case...))

Duncan ambles over to Nissa (wherever she may be).

"Alright, what's up? Been up te anythin fun? I'm a bit bored and fancy gettin inte trouble."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> ((Well in that case...))
> 
> Duncan ambles over to Nissa (wherever she may be).
> 
> "Alright, what's up? Been up te anythin fun? I'm a bit bored and fancy gettin inte trouble."



Nissa's lounging cuddled up with Fluffykins in a sunny spot somewhere.  The henna-like tattoos remain covering her face, arms, anything visible.  She giggles as Duncan approaches and generally appears to be somewhat tipsy, "trouble sounds fun!  What are we doing?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2014)

"You get some tattoos? Fuckin badass. And ye been drinkin'? Without me?"


*Spoiler*: __ 




Are you moogle? If you aren't then why you readin this? XD
*Spoiler*: __ 




"Eh - I was thinkin about messin with some folk here. I reckon Hayao an Drell need te lighten up a bit more, I think Tassy needs te loosen up to. So....I want te get them wasted. Or high. Ye know any good herbs around that'll make em act a wee bit silly?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2014)

((Does Yuki hears the answer? xD I imagine it like a light is shining over Tass and some melodic voice responds  

BTW: In cases where a one-word answer would be misleading or contrary to the deity's interests, a short phrase (five words or less) may be given as an answer instead. ))

Tassara bits her lower lip "Uhm... alright, let me try something a little more specific then... _*Should I ask the Sword back from Hector?*_"

(( *shakes Magic Dream-Ball* ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "You get some tattoos? Fuckin badass. And ye been drinkin'? Without me?"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Nissa giggles, "something like that.  Woosh!  Energy!"  She giggles again and shakes her head, "umm...  Never really very good with herbs.  Lets see, too cold for pixie berries, marsh grabbers only bloom on the full moon."  She pauses and jumps to her feet triumphantly, "frozen giggles!  A quest Fluffykins!"  The cat meows lazily and continues to sleep.

She stomps angrily on the ground, "now none of that, we have a quest, lets go, lets go!  Wait, where are we going?"  She peers back at Duncan as the cat slowly rises and stretches.







soulnova said:


> ((Does Yuki hears the answer? xD I imagine it like a light is shining over Tass and some melodic voice responds
> 
> BTW: In cases where a one-word answer would be misleading or contrary to the deity's interests, a short phrase (five words or less) may be given as an answer instead. ))
> 
> ...



((Let's say yes, why not?))

"Yes."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2014)

Tassara nods and opens her eyes. " (Well, they said YES. I'll go with Hector before we part)" she whispers to Yuki. "(...but it would be a shame to waste the rest of the questions. Let me throw  in some, we might learn something... I'm open to suggestion too)" 

Tassara has left 7 questions.
- Is Hector going to accept giving the Sword back?
- Can we learn a way to stop The Balck Wind in Dnalgne?
- Should Ulyssesn become ruler of Dnalgne?
- Is someone impersonating us in Dnalgne?
- *Open
- *Open
- *Open

(( Guys, CO, any other questions?? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

- Is Hector going to accept giving the Sword back?
"Hector does not possess it."  ((/edited))
- Can we learn a way to stop The Balck Wind in Dnalgne?
"Yes"  ((Hah, that would be a depressing "no" no?))
- Should Ulyssesn become ruler of Dnalgne?
"Unclear"
- Is someone impersonating us in Dnalgne?
"No"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2014)

(( I'll wait a little to see if anyone wants to ask something else ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2014)

Yuki swallows, looking down to the ground then to Tassara, "What about Zakur, did he survive what happened?  Also...is the sword still within the church?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2014)

Tassara makes two additional questions.

"Is the sword still whithing the church?" 
".... Is...Is Zakur still alive?"  

She has only one question left.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

"Is the sword still whithing the church?" 
- "No"

 ".... Is...Is Zakur still alive?"  
- "No"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2014)

Tassara's lips make a thin line. "Alright.... last question"


((guys?? any other ideas?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ironwall's Work_ 




Ironwall has no particular interest in anything Malcabeth might say so unless he's escorted there he ignores the meeting altogether in favor of continuing to work.

Today he seems to be favoring smithing.  Producing small bars of various types of metal heating and working with them, hammering them together and shaping them over and over again.  The process is slow but consistent, hammering without pause for rest or fatigue.

Eventually, when the construction reaches a reasonable size, a small figure perhaps two feet tall appears out of nowhere, a construct of iron to hold the object in position.  It is joined by a pair of even smaller contructs, working with tiny hammers to add precise detail to the inner working of the forging.  Ironwall works in silent unison with the smaller constructs, even the hammers in maddening precision as if a single blow.

The process is slow but in a surprisingly short period of time the metal object takes a more recognizable form.  Metal plates quite similar to the ones adorning his arm, connected by a slender system of metal reinforcements to hold them in position.

Once done he produces hardened darkwood slates from somewhere and the constructs trade their hammers for chisels and go to work shaping the wood.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duncan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nissa:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan nods and thinks about the 'frozen giggles' and anything that might cause that, and where they could find it.

Herbalism
1d20+20
20+20 = 40
(Oh for heaven's sake)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 31, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Nissa:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan's never heard of any of the things Nissa mentioned, at least not by the names she used.  The name 'frozen giggles' bring to mind a type of sort of algae that produces a gas known to produce a euphoric sensation, loss of inhibition, and mild hallucinations.  The gas is strange in the sense that it crystallizes in the air when the temperature gets low enough allowing for a (very limited) transportation of it.

While he's considering this, and perhaps considering whether it's a good idea to consume any drug a fairy might recommend to 'lose inhibition' Nissa stands up, places her tiny hand on Duncan, and chants a quick spell of teleportation.  Both (and Fluffykins) vanish in a flash and appear somewhere.

Somewhere very cold, either notably further North or otherwise in a less favorable climate.  Thick snow blankets the ground and the area is silent except for the faint sound of running water somewhere in the distance.  "Come on, let's go!"  Nissa looks around then waves for Duncan to follow her as she rides Fluffykins, creeping along.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2014)

Nissa:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Heh - now this is what I'm talkin about!" Duncan says.

Perception
1d20+20
20+20 = 40
(Why couldn't I have got this in the battle in the other thread!!)


"Man this is gonna be great. Where exactly are we?" Duncan asks


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 31, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Nissa:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




"Shhh!"  Nissa frantically shushes Duncan then continues in a whisper, "they'll hear you.  We're near lake stinky-water, not too far North of my village.  Nobody comes here most of the year, but once it gets cold enough the frozen giggles come out, if we're lucky we might find some."

"Yeti like the frozen giggles too though," she continues, still whispering, "so we need to be quiet or they'll find us.  Yeti high on giggles aren't any fun trust me!"  She rides Fluffykins in the general direction of the water, the cat keeping low and silent in a stalking gait.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2014)

Nissa


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Yeti on giggles..." Duncan scratches his head but follows Nissa. 

Stealth

1d20+28
7+28 = 35

Duncan has a look for any sign of Yeti as he creeps forward.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 31, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Nissa
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




They both creep forward carefully and soon they arrive at a large mostly frozen lake.  Nearby on the ice are a group of 6 large shaggy white Yeti grouped around a crack in the ice.  From time to time above the crack a crystalline "bubble" starts to form in the air, one Yeti will reach out and "pop" it with a clawed hand and inhale the mist that comes out of it.

The Yeti seem very relaxed and don't show any signs that they're aware of the small group's approach.

Nissa whispers, "we should be able to see pockets of the bubble-gas through the ice when we get close.  Just need to poke a hole in and the frozen bubbles will come out.  Gotta distract the Yeti though, keep 'em busy or they'll cause trouble."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2014)

Max walks by where Ironwall is working and stops cold seeing the other constructs.

"Did... did anyone found more constructs and didn't say?" she calls out confused and approaches Ironwall. "Hey there... uhm. Where did you find these... helpers?" she looks at the others curiously.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 31, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Did... did anyone found more constructs and didn't say?" she calls out confused and approaches Ironwall. "Hey there... uhm. Where did you find these... helpers?" she looks at the others curiously.



"Non-autonomous crafting units were created by this one to assist with production jobs where detail and scaling are an issue."  Talon replies without looking up from its work.  It and the others shape and begin fitting the wooden pieces into the metal components crafted earlier.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2014)

"Created... by you? Are they under your directive?" Max asks looking at them more closely but not enough to get in their way. "Do you have any more...erh... planned?" 


----

Tassara decides to pick a random question. "Are there more_ Undead Tablets_ on Dnalgne?" *Like the one we already found.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Created... by you? Are they under your directive?" Max asks looking at them more closely but not enough to get in their way. "Do you have any more...erh... planned?"


"These units are non-autonomous, direction is required for utility.  Semi-autonomous units work within specified parameters once given task.  This one controls all extraneous units."  The other golems are what appear to be mannequins fashioned of wood.  They make no notice of Max's inspection if they can even to be said to be aware at all. "The current quantity is sufficient for existing workload."



soulnova said:


> Tassara decides to pick a random question. "Are there more_ Undead Tablets_ on Dnalgne?" *Like the one we already found.



((What's the response for "the DM hasn't planned that out yet"?   ))

"Yes"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2015)

Ulysesn walks up to Malcabeth.
"We need an easier way to contact you. Got any way to summon you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks up to Malcabeth.
> "We need an easier way to contact you. Got any way to summon you?"



"Ah yes, I was getting to that in a moment."  He pulls himself up again and walks slowly over to the fireplace and traces a complicated pattern on the overmantle, it leaves a glowing symbol.  "If you need me simply touch this and say my name, that will alert me that you need to speak with me.  I will return as quickly as possible."

"If you simply wish to tell me something touch it and say your message, it will be delivered to me."  He turns back to face the remaining group, "I will also endeavor to visit with you regularly and share whatever information I might find."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2015)

Nissa:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Damn wanted to use this on the party. Still, should be able to distract them. Be ready te get the stuff" Duncan grins.

He casts Constant Orgasm on the group of Yeti.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Nissa:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




That's a touch-range spell, he'll have to sneak over and touch his target if he want's to do that ((Which he can, probably easily, I'm just verifying with you that's what you intend)).


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Duncan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 





I used the mass version XD

Constant Orgasm
Evocation
Level
: Src/ Wiz 2
Components
: S
Casting Time
: 1 action
Range
: touch
Target
: 1 creature
Duration
: 1 minute + one round per level (D)
Saving Throw
: halves
Spell Resistance:
Yes
This spell made Bernadette?s career as magical advisor to her country?s army. Though originally
serving as a tactical illusionist, she branched outinto evocation because she saw that evocation
had more use to an army. She originally developed this spell in response to soldiers coming to
her complaining about sexual anxiety. Not being one to put out so easily, she pored over
gnomish writings on the subject and discovered some magical techniques scattered about in a
disorganized manner. After adding what worked, and eliminating what didn?t, the end result
was a powerful spell.
This spell causes the target to begin to orgasm, re peatedly, and with great enjoyment, until the
subject's body is no longer capable of sustaining orgasm. As a normal orgasm, the target must
resist exhaustion. The GM may wish to add possible negative modifiers for combat, movement,
etc. because of the victim's excited state. A successful save results in a single orgasm of normal duration.
*A ?Mass? version of this spell exists (also discovered by Bernadette) that affects 1 creature per
caster level, all of which must have line of sight to the caster. It is a 5th level spell.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2015)

My bad.


*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




About half the Yeti immediately become intensely distracted, bent over howling in such a way as to scar Duncan's dreams for the next few lifetimes.

The other half of them are also distracted, but more in the "haha look at you guys" sense.  Nissa nods approvingly and looks as if she's mentally taking notes before motioning for Duncan to follow her quietly.

They make their way to the ice and in a few moments locate a pocket of the gas under the ice.  Nissa chips at it with her lance and soon delicate crystalline "bubbles" start appearing in the air over them.  Nissa whispers, "okay, be careful with them, don't want to pop them."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2015)

Nissa:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan does the same as Nissa

"So hallucinations eh? Wish I could see what was going on in their heads. But if anyone asks what caused this....let's just shrug our shoulders and pretend to be hallucinatin' " Duncan whispers. He collects enough for all the party members and then some.

"Ok I think we're done. Teleport us back."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2015)

Tassara tells Yuki of the rest of the answers. "...so that was it." she waits for a second, giving her time to process it. 

"I'll... I'll head down to the city to ask Hector for the sword. They must have moved it to a secure location. After that, I believe we would be ready to go to Dnalgne."

She will call on Kathy to ride her to the city.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2015)

"Do you want me to come with?" Yuki offers gently, staying near the cleric at the least until Kathy arrives, "I mean, you probably wouldn't need me unless things went down, but..." she shrugs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Do you want me to come with?" Yuki offers gently, staying near the cleric at the least until Kathy arrives, "I mean, you probably wouldn't need me unless things went down, but..." she shrugs.


**flashback**
Ulysesn walks over having eavesdropped while doing business
"I have a bad feeling about those clerics, their presence is far too strong. You should wait until everyone is together."


EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah yes, I was getting to that in a moment."  He pulls himself up again and walks slowly over to the fireplace and traces a complicated pattern on the overmantle, it leaves a glowing symbol.  "If you need me simply touch this and say my name, that will alert me that you need to speak with me.  I will return as quickly as possible."
> 
> "If you simply wish to tell me something touch it and say your message, it will be delivered to me."  He turns back to face the remaining group, "I will also endeavor to visit with you regularly and share whatever information I might find."



"What do you think of the church around here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2015)

"Tassy  and I will go, and if anything weird happens she can alert everyone else then, right kid?" she gives a grin to Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2015)

"Yes, I can still contact Hayao telepathically and he has a teleport wand... but I don't think there will be a problem with Hector. I didn't sense any ill intent on his part. The people of the Valiant are in the vanguard of combating evil everywhere. Personal bravery and good deeds direct their activities. They are just more strict with their protocols and also follow all sort of manners and etiquette..." she says as she mounts Kathy and gives a long look at Yuki and Ulysesn. _"...About that..."_

"Please, allow me to handle Hector and talk to him. He's by no means like Ricket, but we really don't want to risk antagonizing their Church against us, specially now that we just got our base operational... can I count on you for that?" she asks in a careful manner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Ulysesn simply nods and goes back about her business


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2015)

"I will keep my mouth shut and behave, as long as Princess isn't around." she once again spits Ulysesn's nickname, but keeps her positive face on.

She clears her throat and looks at Tassy, following in a very smooth, casual walk,

*Spoiler*: _Druidic_ 



"I promised Hayao I wouldn't hurt Ulysesn, but we get along like owlbears and wolves."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Nissa:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nissa lays hands on Duncan and Fluffykins and the group teleports back to the base.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What do you think of the church around here?"



Malcabeth grimaces slightly, "I try to avoid political entanglements as much as possible.  And it is poor policy in general to get involved in church matters.  In Eomr they are frequently the same."  He shrugs slightly before continuing, "that said I have never had a bad experience with them, but then I can't say that those rules haven't helped with that."

"That said there are other things to attend to, I've given you all the time I can spare today.  As I have said I will try to be in touch again soon."  With a slight flourishing bow he vanishes in a flash off to... somewhere.



soulnova said:


> She will call on Kathy to ride her to the city.



The trip into the city is uneventful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Ulysesn stays with Kaylee wherever she is.
"... Like the rest of you huh? Does it strike you as a good thing?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2015)

Kaylee looks confused.  "Like the rest of us?  What?"  She blinks at him wondering if she might have missed something while waiting for the others to get ready and working with the owlbears.  She hands a couple of leads to Ulysesn, knowing he is one of the few that can help her train them.

Handle Animal:  Just in case you need it.
Roll(1d20)+31:
17,+31
Total:48


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee looks confused.  "Like the rest of us?  What?"  She blinks at him wondering if she might have missed something while waiting for the others to get ready and working with the owlbears.  She hands a couple of leads to Ulysesn, knowing he is one of the few that can help her train them.
> 
> Handle Animal:  Just in case you need it.
> Roll(1d20)+31:
> ...



"'you might find that you are like many of us and without family now.' That's what you said... Why do you always treat things that way? Why can't you be a just a bit more like your other self in that dream?"
Ulysesn starts attending and training the animals
Handle animal: 1d20+11
20+11 = 31


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2015)

"My other self?  That wasn't me."  Kaylee looks taken aback.  "Treat things which way?  What do you mean?" The woman is beginning to get defensive.  Ulysesn had always been a friend to her.  She is going to give him the benefit of the doubt for a moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "My other self?  That wasn't me."  Kaylee looks taken aback.  "Treat things which way?  What do you mean?" The woman is beginning to get defensive.  Ulysesn had always been a friend to her.  She is going to give him the benefit of the doubt for a moment.



Ulysesn sighs and shakes his head.
"No, it's nothing... Be careful Kaylee."
Ulysesn finishes caring for one of the animals and starts to leave to where many of the subordinates are.
"Who wishes to receive marksmanship training for the rest of the day?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2015)

"So....how does this work? Do I just go over to them and pop the bubble?" Duncan asks Nissa


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

(( How does Yuki knows Druidic? I thought it was a secret exclusive language to the class... does she means _Sylvan_? ))

"Alright, then, let's go" she motions Yuki to follow her. Tassara will first go to get Max and then head down for the city. 



*Spoiler*: _Sylvan_ 




"Uly? What did he do now?" she sighs and chuckles  "You know, never mind... It's difficult to keep up with you two sometimes... I'm sure you will work things out as always, then fight again. Speaking of which..."  

 "Did you and Hayao made up then...?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2015)

((Yuki knows Druidic because she's taken a level in Druid.  So I'll just assume we'll keep assuming druid, because she doesn't know sylvan.  ))

Yuki bounds along next to Tassara, watching the trio, "I'm coming."


*Spoiler*: _Druidic_ 




"Is that how it works?  Well in either case Ulysesn is blaming me for everything that's happened, and I don't even remember her...Him?  Whatever..." She trails off for a moment then nods, "Yeah, Hay and I are alright now.  I made a few promises I intend to keep, so...yeah.  Promises that should have been made a while ago." she grins, her usual bounce in her step.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

@Tassara/Yuki: Feel free to arrive and approach Hector whenever you'd like.  He apparently doesn't have anything better to do than cater to the whim of any adventurer that comes by 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs and shakes his head.
> "No, it's nothing... Be careful Kaylee."
> Ulysesn finishes caring for one of the animals and starts to leave to where many of the subordinates are.
> "Who wishes to receive marksmanship training for the rest of the day?"


There's a handful of followers milling about that aren't particularly busy that would be more than happy to get training from Ulysesn.



Vergil said:


> "So....how does this work? Do I just go over to them and pop the bubble?" Duncan asks Nissa


Nissa nods, "pop the bubble, inhale the gas, then the giggles start!  Careful though, they'll melt soon if they get too warm."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((Yuki knows Druidic because she's taken a level in Druid.  So I'll just assume we'll keep assuming druid, because she doesn't know sylvan.  ))
> 
> Yuki bounds along next to Tassara, watching the trio, "I'm coming."
> 
> ...



(( Ah! I wasn't aware of the level of druid. xD))

"I see... -wait. You don't remember Uly?" Tassara asks obviously taken back in common. "Why? How?..." she shakes her head "Never mind. I don't know what you guys were doing these few days...Max? Can you help me out with her? Check for anything... stranger than usual"

"Sure thing" Max will cast detect magic on Yuki.  "Let's seeee...." 

Spellcraft
1d20+14
7+14 = 21

K.Arcana
1d20+15
20+15 = 35

Tassara will cast Lesser Restoration on Yuki nonetheless.  "... loosing life force perhaps?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2015)

Annie's all giggly and happy when she meets Tassara and Yuki on their way to Hektor. "Look, look what I found in the markets," Annie points to her head.

She's wearing a silver diadem that matches to her gloves and armor.


*Spoiler*: _for reference_ 




annie:


and a silver diadem


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I see... -wait. You don't remember Uly?" Tassara asks obviously taken back in common. "Why? How?..." she shakes her head "Never mind. I don't know what you guys were doing these few days...Max? Can you help me out with her? Check for anything... stranger than usual"
> 
> "Sure thing" Max will cast detect magic on Yuki.  "Let's seeee...."
> 
> ...



There's no magic on Yuki (well, other than the expected magic on Yuki), whatever the cause was has already done it's damage and left.

Magic that modifies memory is fairly rare, Max isn't aware of anything that would work on such a broad scope.

There's no effect from lesser restoration.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

The stuff with Tassara and Yuki is flashbacked.

*Meanwhile in the present time*:

After Malcabeth's departure things calm down back to normal, or what passes for it.

While Tassara's doing her normal routine she catches a wiff of something foul, perhaps one of the orc's messes?  It causes her to sneeze suddenly and as she does the floor seems to shift like on a boat.  She giggles at some passing sparkles in the light.

Tassara's filled with a sense of euphoria and is experiencing mild hallucinations and extreme loss of inhibitions.  For...  some reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's a handful of followers milling about that aren't particularly busy that would be more than happy to get training from Ulysesn."


"Alright then lets begin. My specialty is crossbows, they have the benefit of anyone being able to use them, but they take even more skill to be as effective as a bow in combat. For those of you that don't have one raise your hand so I can count."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Alright then lets begin. My specialty is crossbows, they have the benefit of anyone being able to use them, but they take even more skill to be as effective as a bow in combat. For those of you that don't have one raise your hand so I can count."



The followers all have a basic understanding of crossbows, though most have very little practical experience and none have any particular degree of specialization with them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The followers all have a basic understanding of crossbows, though most have very little practical experience and none have any particular degree of specialization with them.



"Hmm, we are properly equipped already? Lets start with the basics then to be sure. This training will assist you with any ranged weapon and allow you to more accurately hit your opponent while your allies fight. It's the most important training and the basis for any archer. It will mean ranged attacks will always be an option for you bow or crossbow."
Ulysesn starts training the followers in Point blank Shot then Precise shot until every single one of them gets it.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

*Flashback*
Tassara casts Restoration instead. Restoration helps with the loss of experience and skills better than just Lesser Restoration...  

"That's nice Annie" 

-----------------------------------------

((Waiting for info on the OOC thread))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

*Around camp*:

While Hayao is working on letters or whatever he's doing he smells what is perhaps one of the worst farts he has ever seen.  Rin doesn't react or give any indication that she's responsible.  Curious.  ((No other effect))

Ulysesn smells a foul odor while working with the recruits, a few of them start giggling to themselves afterward.  He's not sure who was the source and before he can ask he notices a few of the recruits seem to be talking to their crossbows, others are looking quite concerned at their companions.  ((No effect on Ulysesn))

Drell is working in his residence when he notices that the candle flame begins dancing suggestively at him.  A dozen tiny butterflies shoot out of it, each speaking a different language, fascinating!  ((Drell is tripping balls, as Tassara))

Yuki is plotting her next act of chaos in camp when suddenly the grass starts shimmering in multicolored light.  The light tickles her as it rains up into the sky.  ((Yuki is tripping balls))

Annie has returned to camp to show off her new diadem when she's distracted by a dozen identical kitties singing tavern songs.  ((Annie is tripping balls))

Troyce is in the common room when he notices a gold piece wave at him as it runs by.  It's obviously up to something!  ((Troyce is tripping balls))

Kaylee is playing/training the owlbear cubs when they suddenly start melting into some sort of owlbear colored ooze!  ((Kaylee is tripping balls))

Duncan is walking through camp giggling to himself and batting at multicolored motes of light in the air.  ((Duncan is tripping balls))

*As an exercise in roleplaying and to help everyone have an immersive experience we'll make the following temporary changes:

*The role of Tassara will be played tonight by Vergil.
The role of Drell will be controlled by Kuno.
Yuki's actions will be reprised by Nicodemus.
Annie's day will be controlled by Soulnova.
Captain Obvious will control Troyce.
Crossbow will be playing Kaylee
And Duncan will be controlled by Muk.

For clarification this is not characters swapping minds, you are controlling someone elses character.  You should endeavor to keep them in character (though in character of the character having mild hallucinations, euphoria, and a general loss of inhibition).  This is not an excuse to destroy someone's character 

I will award Exp to _your_ character based on how well you participate here.  If you have questions feel free to ask.

((Rin and Max were unaffected and will remain in Hidden Nin and Soulnova's control.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

((OH GOdjfakldhfahgdfagsjdfgdfja  VERGIL - PM - NOW  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Around camp*:
> 
> 
> Ulysesn smells a foul odor while working with the recruits, a few of them start giggling to themselves afterward.  He's not sure who was the source and before he can ask he notices a few of the recruits seem to be talking to their crossbows, others are looking quite concerned at their companions.  ((No effect on Ulysesn))


Ulysesn rubs his forehead, he was hoping to have something to vent his frustrations out on, looks like that's out.
"What in the world?! I don't recall saying you all could just sneak drugs in during training. Those of you that haven't gone insane take your friend's crossbows away, move them somewhere peaceful and keep an eye on them."

Ulysesn decides to find Tassara to help fix this problem and continue the training.
"Tassara, some of the recruits decided to that I'd be funny to do drugs during training. I was hoping you had some magic that could clear that up so I can punish them with harsh training."


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2015)

Duncan's having a laugh and the opens up beer kegs to see if anyone else is in the mood for more fun and party.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

((I haven't been able to follow Annie close enough. Neither me or Tassara know her that well   Let's see.....))


Annie laughs in delight at the singing kitties and stumbles trying to look for Duncan. He must sing with the kitties! She finds him opening the kegs. PERFECT! She sees the kitties set up tables around Duncan, rising their tiny little cat mugs and climbing him, until a Duncan!Kitten gets to the top of Duncan!Human's head, leading the rest in a mighty song. 


Annie dances and cheers with an invisibile mug. 


==========================



Max looks at Ulysesn worried.  "Woah? Really? Well, I guess she can-.... Tass?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2015)

“Ah!  Madam Candle!  Do not seek to distract me!”  Drell giggles listening to the butterflies.  “I wouldn't dare!”  Her eyes widen then she looks down blushing.  “She wouldn't...would she?”  Looking coyly at the flame then to the butterflies, each whispering to her in a different language, telling Drell what to do with the candle.

“Yes...”  Her voice is quiet, a finger reaching toward the flame.  It enters the heat and Drell's eyes widen and she moans before hissing.  Jerking back she puts her finger in her mouth.  “Madam Candle you are a saucy wench!”  Each word is spoken like the butterflies, a different language for each.  A giggle escapes her then she sighs.

The butterflies once again begin their multilingual symphony but this time the speak of knowledge.  Of the things still unknown to Drell.  “I do not know how to seduce!  She will never want me!”  Jumping to her feet she strides to the shelves lined with books.  “But, never mind, there is so much to learn!  How do I learn it quickly?!”  

Again the butterflies flit around the room speaking to her.  “I must continue to learn!”  A few of the colors land on spots of her body and her eyes widen.  “You are right!  Why did I never think of osmosis before!”  A graceful hand shoots out to grab the nearest book.  “This should work!”  The book then slams against the fae's face.

Another groan escapes her, this time it is in frustration.  “I didn't work!”  Again she slams the book with the same result.  “There has to be away!”  Drell begins to pace the room, each time she passes the candle and lets her fingers swim through the flame.  “I know!  The more area there is, the easier it is absorbed!”  With those words Drell stripped herself entirely.  

She tried to be smooth, to show Madam Candle that she too could it but in the end she gives and tosses her clothes around the room to grab the books.  Once the books were in hand, the Madam was forgotten.  All that mattered was absorbing as much knowledge that she could.  Her body began to sway to an invisible beat while she rubbed numerous books over her curves.

“I've done it!  I have discovered how to learn quickly!  I must tell someone!”  Drell had never been one to brag and would never tell anyone if she had discovered something so important but this time was different.  The butterflies were telling her to share it with the world.  

Grabbing Madam Candle, Drell rushed to the door.  “I have figured it out!”  Each word a mash of different languages.  To most people it sounded like gibberish, to others ears it would be: “B eldob losbeod joij ouhnjw!”  Dancing with the butterflies she looks around in awe.  “But who should I tell first?”


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2015)

Tassy's adventure down the rabbit hole.

She looks at Ulysesn and grabs his collar.

"What the fuck is wrong with you?! Just let them be happy! Let them be freeee! The hills....are alive...with....the sound of ...fuck yeah!!"

A rising feeling starts from her stomach and comes up through her whole being - all the inhibitions that have held her back are released. 

"Happy! Just be happy and fuck everything else. Fuck the world and all the responsibility. Drink till you puke, laugh till you pee yourself, stay up all night and the hell with sleep! Yeah, I said it! Fuck sleeping! Let's stay up all night and party!!"

"So...much I want to do! First...these...ugh....clothes are sop....restrictive! I want to be one with nature! Like the pretty animals and the birds. I'm a bird! I'm a bird! Look at me I'm a bird."
She throws her very expensive armor around the streets, utterly convinced that she won't need it any more. Climbing on top of a tree, stark naked she begins tearing off twigs and other branches to build herself a nest and singing
Craft Nest:
Roll(1d20)+0:
13,+0
Total:13

Perform singing:
Roll(1d20)+9:
7,+9
Total:16

Once she is done with her nest she proceeds to guide her followers to be one with nature too.

"Let your inhibitions go! Why do we restrict ourselves with such shackles? I want to dance! Let's all dance!"

Leadership:
Roll(1d20)+19:
19,+19
Total:38

Tassy then begins a congo line "Da da da da da DA! I like doing con-GO! I like doing con-GO!" 

She makes her way through the city, running at times going "woo woo woo!" Until she feels a sense of wanting something else. "I need to liiiiive!" 

She runs into the tavern (still butt naked)

"A round of drinks for all! All the drinks tonight are on me! Oh but I forgt my coin" Barkeep! You know I'm good for it right?"

She leans over the side of the counter in a saucy demeanor.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+27:
17,+27
Total:44


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2015)

Troyce giggles like a giddy child, “Get back here.” he follows the gold piece that ran away, chasing it up the stairs and into his bedroom.  It makes a quick escape causing him to chase it back down into the common room and out the door to the outside.  He sneaks around their courtyard of sorts, trying to get an edge on the coin.  Following one way and another, up onto the buildings, then down trellises, watching the damned gold taunt him where ever he goes.

He follows it into the town's tavern until he finds it climb right into Tassara's 'armor', what he sees at least, he blushes, babbling before straightening up again, sparkling lights flittering all around the cleric, “Ah!  Tassara...Your beauty matches none, the greatest treasure of all of Ylati!  Allow me to steal one last thing from the church!  One thing from the lands, the lovely Sister Tassara!  It would be a forbidden love!  The best kind!” he grabs her hand and kisses the back of it.  He puts his finger up, pulling out his accordion and serenading the naked cleric, while doing an interpretive dance to woo her, in a similar fashion to a bird.

Perform(dance)-
Roll(1d20)+17:
20,+17
Total:37

Perform(The accordion)-
Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Tassy's adventure down the rabbit hole.
> 
> She looks at Ulysesn and grabs his collar.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn grabs all the clothing and other things as she throws them off putting them into his bag of holding
"Max, Max MAX! Help she's going nuts!"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Troyce giggles like a giddy child, ?Get back here.? he follows the gold piece that ran away, chasing it up the stairs and into his bedroom.  It makes a quick escape causing him to chase it back down into the common room and out the door to the outside.  He sneaks around their courtyard of sorts, trying to get an edge on the coin.  Following one way and another, up onto the buildings, then down trellises, watching the damned gold taunt him where ever he goes.
> 
> He follows it into the town's tavern until he finds it climb right into Tassara's 'armor', what he sees at least, he blushes, babbling before straightening up again, sparkling lights flittering all around the cleric, ?Ah!  Tassara...Your beauty matches none, the greatest treasure of all of Ylati!  Allow me to steal one last thing from the church!  One thing from the lands, the lovely Sister Tassara!  It would be a forbidden love!  The best kind!? he grabs her hand and kisses the back of it.  He puts his finger up, pulling out his accordion and serenading the naked cleric, while doing an interpretive dance to woo her, in a similar fashion to a bird.
> 
> ...



Tassy looks at the strange performance - the music was like a walrus screwing a cat, but the dance had her mesmerized, but she understood the meaning. As a bird she had to acknowledge this mating ritual and she stuck out her elbows as though they were wings and jumped around in a circle around Troyce similar to this:

[YOUTUBE]QZbHnWJAvvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Tassy looks at the strange performance - the music was like a walrus screwing a cat, but the dance had her mesmerized, but she understood the meaning. As a bird she had to acknowledge this mating ritual and she stuck out her elbows as though they were wings and jumped around in a circle around Troyce similar to this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QZbHnWJAvvk[/YOUTUBE]


Ulysesn pants having caught up and dealing with everything Tassara caused on the way
"What in the world? You too Troyce? Max help me out here. Keep Troyce where he is, and take Tassara and run after I'm done."
Ulysesn starts relying on his reflexes, skill and proceeds to tie Tassara up with silk rope from behind by surprise
all DCs: Tassara can't break any of them
Then tosses her towards Max
"Run as fast as you can and get her somewhere safe, also buy me more rope!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts relying on his reflexes, skill and proceeds to tie Tassara up with silk rope from behind by surprise
> all DCs: Tassara can't break any of them



((Ulysesn will need to grapple in order to do this, assuming Tassara isn't letting him tie her up))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Ulysesn will need to grapple in order to do this, assuming Tassara isn't letting him tie her up))



Grapple:1d20+28
19+28 = 47 
Pin:
1d20+28
15+28 = 43

Tie:
1d20+28
4+28 = 32
DC of tie: 48


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2015)

Troyce gasps quietly, his eyes shine as he watches Tassara's bird dance, “Yes.  That's it, amore mio!” he sets down his accordion and begins to dance, when Ulysesn gets her, he growls in response, “Get away from my woman!” he pulls out a dagger, slicing out at Ulysesn, but changing trajectory, and slicing the rope.  He drops the knife, grabs Tassara, “Think twice before touching my angel!  Let her stretch her wings!” he grabs her with an arm behind her back and one under her knees, escaping from the tavern with Tassara.


Attack roll-
Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29

Damage-
Roll(1d4)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

STealth-

Roll(1d20)+25:
20,+25
Total:45


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Troyce gasps quietly, his eyes shine as he watches Tassara's bird dance, “Yes.  That's it, amore mio!” he sets down his accordion and begins to dance, when Ulysesn gets her, he growls in response, “Get away from my woman!” he pulls out a dagger, slicing out at Ulysesn, but changing trajectory, and slicing the rope.  He drops the knife, grabs Tassara, “Think twice before touching my angel!  Let her stretch her wings!” he grabs her with an arm behind her back and one under her knees, escaping from the tavern with Tassara.
> 
> 
> Attack roll-
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 8 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 10, *Init* +13, *HP* 169/169, *DR* Resist Fire: 10, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 39, *Fort* +19, *Ref* +24, *Will* +14, *CMB* +28, *Base Attack Bonus* 15,   *Action Points* 0
> *Gnome's crossbow sight,Splitting, returning crystal least Great Crossbow(L)+1  (mundane) * +39 (3d8+10, 18–20/?2)
> ...





Ulysesn sighs having his handy hover sack float over to him and withdrawing splintering bolts. "I'm not having another town burnt to ashes." Ulysesn takes aim through the door way at Troyce's Achilles heel with called shots
attack:
1d20+37
9+37 = 46
nonlethal:
3d8+10
8,2,1+10 = 21
nonlethal:
3d8+10
6,6,1+10 = 23


> STealth-
> 
> Roll(1d20)+25:
> 20,+25
> Total:45


 ((looks at Tassara, hard to hide naked people in broad daylight too far as commotions go, then the fact you are being observed))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs having his handy hover sack float over to him and withdrawing splintering bolts. "I'm not having another town burnt to ashes." Ulysesn takes aim through the door way at Troyce's Achilles heel with called shots
> attack:
> 1d20+37
> 9+37 = 46
> ...



((suppose you're needing me to address this))

In an area as densely crowded as a tavern it's easy for Troyce to use his _evasive repositioning_ to move behind total cover blocking the called shot.  He can then escape with Tassara in tow (Ulysesn can take a shot for the movement though, I'd just go with the above roll).

I am inclined to agree with Ulysesn that it will be difficult to hide while carrying Tassara so if Ulysesn wants to fire his crossbow out the door into the likely growing commotion in the street he can.

In an urban environment it will be easy to break line of sight though, Ulysesn will probably have to move/shoot following them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((suppose you're needing me to address this))
> 
> In an area as densely crowded as a tavern it's easy for Troyce to use his _evasive repositioning_ to move behind total cover blocking the called shot.  He can then escape with Tassara in tow (Ulysesn can take a shot for the movement though, I'd just go with the above roll).
> 
> ...


((my movement isn't impeded by crowds urban barbarian, easy to catch them.Just use the called shot roll for that then, the result is the same))
"You can't escape or hide that way think it through Troyce!"
Ulysesn moves full speed up to Troyce with ease whipping through the crowds dancing around them all.
"You're hallucinating calm down."
Grapple Tassara: 1d20+28
12+28 = 40


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2015)

*Yuki*

((So, quick calculations. Yuki's base speed is 250 ft/round. Running while unencumbered is 4x base speed, so 1000 ft/round. A round is about 6 seconds, which means Yuki is running roughly 167 ft/sec. That translates to about 114 mph.))

"Ohmanohmanohboyohman!" Yuki shouts, leaping to her feet as multicolored lights spring to life around her. "Superpretty!Red!Blue!Green!Purple!" She dashes between the lights at max speed, giddily waving her hand through them and laughing as they stretch and distort.

"GottashowTassygottashowKayleegottashowDuncangottashowTroycegottashowDrellgottashowHaygottashowNissagottashowAnniegottashowRingottashowMaxgottashow..." she pauses for a moment, confused. "Don'tgottashowPrincessshe'skindaadick! Heeheehee...dick."

She bounces on her toes, contemplating which direction to go first, and then takes off towards the last place she saw Hayao.

"Heyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyheyhey!" She shouts, bursting into Hayao's room. "HayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHayHay! HeyHayheyHayHeyHayheyHayHeyHayheyHayHeyHayheyHay!" She collapses into a fit of uncontrollable giggles for a second before regaining (relative) control of herself. "Prettylightsprettycolorscomeseecomeseecomesee!" She grabs Hayao and dashes back the way she came.

*Grapple roll*
Roll(1d20)+20:
12,+20
Total:32

"Lookatemlookatem!" She says, dropping Hayao unceremoniously on the ground and resuming her sprint between whichever light holds her fancy. "SosososoprettyletsgetmarriedlikeMakennadidtowhoeverMakennagotmarriedtoceptIdontdiekay?" She pauses, hand on her chin, flipping between different thinking poses every second or so. "ButwhocouldmarryusTassyhastobeabridesmaidIthinkthatsaveryimportantpartofthewholeceremonyprettysure!" She snaps her fingers suddenly. "Rincoulddoitsheskindaspiritymarriageyalsoanelfnotsureifthatmattersberightback!" And with that, she returns to Hayao's room to grab Rin and drag her to where she left Hayao. "THISISMYBIGDAY!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Yuki*
> 
> ((So, quick calculations. Yuki's base speed is 250 ft/round. Running while unencumbered is 4x base speed, so 1000 ft/round. A round is about 6 seconds, which means Yuki is running roughly 167 ft/sec. That translates to about 114 mph.))



((She has "run" so her run speed is 5x base  ))

Fluffykins lounges lazily nearby, as Yuki begins darting back and forth he slowly rolls over crouching low head darting back and forth as Yuki runs.  His rear rises slowly as if pulled by a string then wiggles back and forth ominously.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

Max has a face full of horror. WHAT IT IS HAPPENING?? "TAASSS!??? TASSARA!" she shouts behind her.

If Uly manages to get Tassara, Max will fly away from there with her by casting enlarge on herself. 

Bluff 1d20+13
15+13 = 28

"Fly with me, Tassy! I'll.... I* can show you the world!! Shining, shimmering, splendid*" Max tries her hardest to play along with Tassara. 

-----------------------


Annie follows the kitties  to Ironwall's workshop. She romps around the room and then simply glomps him "HEY IRYYYYY!?" she hugs the big metal construct. "♫ DO YOU WANT TO BUILD A SNOW MAAAAAAN?~♪" she pulls him out to play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max has a face full of horror. WHAT IT IS HAPPENING?? "TAASSS!??? TASSARA!" she shouts behind her.
> 
> "What are you doing! What's wrong with everyone! OH GOD" Max will cast enlarge on herself and grab both Troyce and Tassara. "Hey lovebirds, you want to fly? I can give you a ride! Yeah, lets fly, wohooo"   she tries to lead them out of the city, flying low.
> 
> ...


((Ulysesn will give Max Tassara if the option is available))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2015)

((Edited the previous post to accept Tassara and reprise a Whole New World along with it if necessary))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Annie follows the kitties  to Ironwall's workshop. She romps around the room and then simply glomps him "HEY IRYYYYY!?" she hugs the big metal construct. "♫ DO YOU WANT TO BUILD A SNOW MAAAAAAN?~♪" she pulls him out to play.



Ironwall goes with Annie without resistance, "acknowledged, ice golem construction protocol engaged."  He immediately begins gathering all the snow and ice in the area.  Several dozen of the small mannequins from before appear out of nowhere as he moves around assisting him.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2015)

"Hahahaha Wheeee!" Tassy exclaims with glee 

(to whether she is in the sky or still being carried by Troyce - just be glad she is naked and not in possession of any spell components, otherwise I'd be bringing down the lightning and causing blizzards XD))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((She has "run" so her run speed is 5x base  ))
> 
> Fluffykins lounges lazily nearby, as Yuki begins darting back and forth he slowly rolls over crouching low head darting back and forth as Yuki runs.  His rear rises slowly as if pulled by a string then wiggles back and forth ominously.



*Yuki*

"Youwannafightmekittycat?" Yuki asks, momentarily abandoning Hayao in favor of running circles around Fluffykins. "Yourstanceisweakletsgoyourstrengthagainstmine." She drops down on all fours and locks eyes with the cat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Hahahaha Wheeee!" Tassy exclaims with glee



"Halt in the name of the law!"  A squad of guards comes jogging down the street weapons barred toward the group.  "Set down the woman and your weapons and surrender!"




Nicodemus said:


> *Yuki*
> 
> "Youwannafightmekittycat?" Yuki asks, momentarily abandoning Hayao in favor of running circles around Fluffykins. "Yourstanceisweakletsgoyourstrengthagainstmine." She drops down on all fours and locks eyes with the cat.



Fluffykins launches into the air in a blink tackling the monk in the chest and sending the pair tumbling backward.  His tiny claws scratch as he clings and runs trying to stay atop the monk (no damage).  Once they roll to a stop he jumps to the side, turns and gets in pounce position again.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2015)

"Freee! I want to be Freeee!" Tassy screams out


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2015)

“Wait!  We can't leave yet.”  Drell's eyes dart around the room before she rushes back to the table she had been sitting at.  Picking up a quill she dabs it on her tongue and begins to write quickly.  Before her in elegant script she logs everything she just experienced.  “Madam Candle...”  The fae giggles slightly during her writing, pausing only long enough to wink at the candle then continues on.  To Drell it appears in black ink forming words of prose.  To everyone else it is nothing more than damp saliva squiggles across the page.  

“There.  I will put this in a book and I will become famous!  Everyone will want me to teach them how to do it.”  Looking at the flame flickering and the butterflies flying around her head she giggles.  “But I won't teach just anyone.  They will have to show their worth!  I won't have to deal with those babbling buffoons anymore!  This will be wonderful!”  Jumping to her feet she grabs Madam Candle and heads for the door.

“I feel different.  I feel like something is bubbling up inside of me.  I feel that if I don't let it out I will explode!”  Large tears fill her eyes and then a soft sound his heard.  'Pffftttt...'  It came from her.  Looking behind and down, Drell's eyes widen as she sees more butterflies, this time coming from herself.  “Could it be?  Could I have just deciphered the ancient language of flatulence?  I have!  I have!  I must see if I can decipher it coming from others.”  

Gathering a large bag of books and Madam Candle, Drell heads outside looking for anyone that might look as if they are beginning to start speaking in the ancient language.

Heal:  Looking for people that might have flatulence:
Roll(1d20)+16:
10,+16
Total:26

Knowledge Nature:  Just in case:  
Roll(1d20)+50:
12,+50
Total:62

Linguistics:  For Translation:
Roll(1d20)+27:
7,+27
Total:34


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Halt in the name of the law!"  A squad of guards comes jogging down the street weapons barred toward the group.  "Set down the woman and your weapons and surrender!"



"Ulysesn Rens'hka, met the mayor a few times. Non-lethal bolt rounds, made to incapacitate. Someone seems to be attacking some of the members and my friends in our party with a mind altering ability of some kind. I wish to have assistance in apprehending them so they don't end up hurting themselves. They are very strong, a squad of guards wouldn't catch them alone even in this state nor keep them held in a normal cell. Can you help me escort them back to base where it's safer for the city?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+20
13+20 = 33


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2015)

"She's is my friend and needs my help...! Something happened to her..."  Max looks at Ulysesn hoping his diplomacy is enough. "Please?"  She says still holding Tassara on her arms. 


===============

"HAHAHA YES!!!! He must like to cook, and also knit warm sweaters, and...." she suddenly stares hard at Ironwall. "Nonononono, You are not singing! This cannot work if you don't sing. You have a whole chorus worth of helpers here! AND THE KITTENS. YOU MUST SIIIING. SING WITH MEEEE~"



She starts to sing this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2015)

"Then let us be free Tassara!" He grins, keeping a firm hold on the cleric, not even noticing the large dragon carrying them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Fluffykins launches into the air in a blink tackling the monk in the chest and sending the pair tumbling backward.  His tiny claws scratch as he clings and runs trying to stay atop the monk (no damage).  Once they roll to a stop he jumps to the side, turns and gets in pounce position again.



Yuki maintains eye contact with Fluffykins, circling warily. "You...are...a...kitty," she says, her voice almost comically drawn out. "And...I...am...a...fox. This...could...be...a...real..._catfight_." She waggles her eyebrows and activates her *supreme pun* ability.



> Supreme Pun:
> -1/encounter may make a pun targeting a specific opponent. Target must will save (DC 10+1/2 level +Wis) or be stunned for 1 round.
> -Creatures immune to stunning may be affected by this normally. Creatures immune to mind effecting abilities may still be targeted
> -but receive a +4 to their save. Unintelligent creatures receive a +8 to their save.
> ...



"NOWFACEMYWRATH! FLAAAAAAILING.....STRIIIIIIIKE!" Yuki roars, speeding forward.

*Number of Strikes*
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

*Attack*
Roll(5d20)+18/+10/+12/+13/+15: ((I think this is right?))
18+18 = 36
14+10 = 24
9+12 = 21
7+13 = 20
17+15 = 32

*Damage* ((Nonlethal, of course))
Roll(2d6+15, (4)2d6+10) ((Pretty sure this is right too, but I could be waaay off))
2+5+15 = 22
1+1+10 = 12
6+5+10 = 21
3+4+10 = 17
3+2+10 = 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2015)

((Grouping this for convenience, if I missed anyone let me know.))


*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Hayao, Rin, Fluffykins_ 




Yuki's pun stuns the small cat and her flurry of unorthodox strikes batters the small feline about.  Oddly while she connects solidly with him, the cat doesn't actually seem hurt by the attacks.  As her strikes die down he rolls back to his feet and starts circling purring lowly under his breath, eyes locked with Yuki.





*Spoiler*: _Drell, misc. followers_ 




Drell makes her way through the base looking for the right person.  She's encouraged by the joyful boysterous celebration that seems to follow her wherever she goes.  Eventually she finds the right person, one of the orc women that carries a more fragrant aura about her.

And that's when it clicks, it's not the sound of the flatus that defines the language but rather the scent!  The aroma that is unique to one individual, one point in time!  That is the language.





*Spoiler*: _Troyce, Tassara, Max, Ulysesn, guards_ 




The guards seem more than a little apprehensive of the entire situation, Max/Charlie's mere presence, Ulysesn and Troyce seemingly fighting over the naked cleric.

The guards listen suspiciously to Ulysesn, and seem somewhat more relaxed by the time he finishes.  Nonetheless they respond, "we got report of some sort of trouble going on, we come find you lot fighting in the street.  Gotta take you down to the guardhouse, if it's like you say I'm sure we'll get it sorted out right quick."





*Spoiler*: _Annie, Ironwall_ 




Obligingly Ironwall sings along to the best of his very limited ability.  His song is completely monotone though he does have a surprisingly good sense of rhythm.

While he sings he continues his work with the silent helpers, shaping and packing the snow into the beginning of some sort of snow sculpture.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The guards seem more than a little apprehensive of the entire situation, Max/Charlie's mere presence, Ulysesn and Troyce seemingly fighting over the naked cleric.
> 
> The guards listen suspiciously to Ulysesn, and seem somewhat more relaxed by the time he finishes. Nonetheless they respond, "we got report of some sort of trouble going on, we come find you lot fighting in the street. Gotta take you down to the guardhouse, if it's like you say I'm sure we'll get it sorted out right quick."





Ulysesn removes the non lethal bolt and puts the crossbow back to his side away safely
"Ah that works, I can agree to that. Can you perhaps grab the clerics to help cure them of this? It all happened so quickly and I honestly don't know what it is. I'm no healer."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2015)

Ironwall's voice might have been monotone in reality but for Annie it was the most amazing Countertenor she had ever heard. She applauds with tears in her eyes. "Beautiful! BRAVO! BRA-VO!" 

Not only had... she could suddenly see the sound... as colors. "Woaaaah..." she stared at the pretty notes smiling  wide eyed. "I didn't know that color existed! HAHAHAHA"




===========================


Max looks at Ulysesn. "I guess we should follow them for the moment.... but a cape for both of them would be nice"  she starts slighty waving Troyce and Tassara to keep them enterained. "Up you go... down you go. You are flying, flyiiing~" she will follow Ulysesn to where the guards say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yuki's pun stuns the small cat and her flurry of unorthodox strikes batters the small feline about.  Oddly while she connects solidly with him, the cat doesn't actually seem hurt by the attacks.  As her strikes die down he rolls back to his feet and starts circling purring lowly under his breath, eyes locked with Yuki.]



Yuki narrows her eyes. "What'syourgamekitty?Huhhuhhuh?"

She settles into a total defense position and readies herself for Fluffykin's next attack. "Yourpowerisnomatchforminethisisn'tevenmyFINALFORM!"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2015)

Tassy notices Max (for the first time) 

"Max! Take off your clothes! Let it all hang out! I'm a druid! Nature! And things!"

She looks angrily at the guard.

"Ulysesn tried to shoot me! Why? Why would you try to shoot down a free spirit? You just don't want me to be happy! I thought you loved me! I miss my ma-ma!"

She starts sobbing uncontrollably, her speech jumping around erratically as she starts feeling some emotional shit. "Lemme go! Lemme go! "

She starts to do verbal and somatics of a rather powerful spell.`..


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2015)

Duncan pops another bubble at the guards to have them become hallucinated as well. And if there are no more bubbles then at least drench them in beer and alcohol before vanishing.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2015)

"Tassy, Tassy, don't cry... Remember when you used to sing me? You sang when the other kids were sad. Let's sing Tassy" Max pleads the cleric. 



_With tuppence for paper and strings
You can have your own set of wings
With your feet on the ground
You're a bird in a flight
With your fist holding tight
To the string of your kite

Oh, oh, oh!
Let's go fly a kite
Up to the highest height!
Let's go fly a kite and send it soaring
Up through the atmosphere
Up where the air is clear
Oh, let's go fly a kite!_

Charlie dances with them around motioning the guards and Uly with urgency to follow the pace.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Tassy, Tassy, don't cry... Remember when you used to sing me? You sang when the other kids were sad. Let's sing Tassy" Max pleads the cleric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn nods and does the best he can joining in.
He dances: 
1d20+5
12+5 = 17
and sings:
1d20+0
16+0 = 16


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2015)

((Probably my last post tonight.  I'll pick up the pieces in the morning I guess))


*Spoiler*: _Troyce, Tassara, Max, Ulysesn, Duncan(?), guards_ 




The guards are... unamused... with the prospect of Tassara using magic, it's likely they'll use force if she continues.

Duncan ambushes from the shadows throwing his last two bubbles.  One guard's eyes widen at Max, "Demon!  Fire!  Hellspawn!"  He immediately turns and starts running from the group screaming about fire and the hordes of the abyss.

The other immediately starts giggling to himself looking at Tassara wordlessly.

The remaining two guards look at each other confused and dig in slightly, "I don't know what you're up to but you better stop now!"






*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Hayao, Rin, Fluffykins_ 




Fluffykins takes the chance and leaps to attack again.  Again knocking Yuki to the ground with the surprising force of his jump.  This time the he keeps on top of her, climbing about and jumping from limb to limb keeping her off balance.

((Yuki is grappled))





*Spoiler*: _Annie, Ironwall_ 




Ironwall ignores the complements and continues his work on what appears to be a giant, anatomically correct, snowman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The guards are... unamused... with the prospect of Tassara using magic, it's likely they'll use force if she continues.
> 
> Duncan ambushes from the shadows throwing his last two bubbles. One guard's eyes widen at Max, "Demon! Fire! Hellspawn!" He immediately turns and starts running from the group screaming about fire and the hordes of the abyss.
> 
> ...





"That wasn't magic, this might be an epidemic breaking out that effects the mind, run and get some clerics to help cure them before they do damage. No number of guards can handle this. Hurry, get them while we hold them here!
Diplomacy:
1d20+20
18+20 = 38


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2015)

"I'm not doing anything, I don't know what is happening" Max looks at them helplessly. "The most I can do is try to calm them down"

=====================

Annie urges Ironwall, but before he can answer, the kittens' bodies transform into baked goods and start to fly around her, leaving rainbow contrails behind. 

She dances accordingly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2015)

"Let your dreams take wing, one day when you're big and strong...you will be a queen." Troyce sings to Tassara once Max and Charlie finish their singing, starting what seems like something that could cause Tassara to go crazy once more.  Still holding the woman close.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That wasn't magic, this might be an epidemic breaking out that effects the mind, run and get some clerics to help cure them before they do damage. No number of guards can handle this. Hurry, get them while we hold them here!
> Diplomacy:
> 1d20+20
> 18+20 = 38


The two remaining sane guards hesitate slightly then turn and rush away, presumably agreeing with Ulysesn's analysis.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

"Okay we wait... I think."
Ulysesn looks worryingly at Max


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2015)

Max will keep them as busy as she can. 

"I really don't understand what's happening" she sighs and casts detect magic to see if she can tell anything in special.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2015)

Suddenly, Rin shifts over to her werefox form, and belts out as loud a roar as she can at the two of them, before shifting back to her normal form, silent. "...please stop?" she asks, while Hayao meanwhile sits where Yuki had grappled him, still rather bewildered and processing what was going on. "...Yuki, is all well?" he asks, slowly, looking between her and Fluffykins.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2015)

After her sobbing and being comforted by her friends she feels the desperate need to hug everyone.

"You guys are the best! I mean the total best. Who else would sing songs with me? I love you guys! I love you and you and you! Free love for everyone!"

"Now let's all go to sleep so we can dream. Dream good dreams. Take me to my nest!" She starts to flap her 'wings' and concentrates on making it to the nest she built earlier.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2015)

“The smell?”  Drell takes a deep whiff of the air, barely able to control the gagging sensation that began to creep up then looks around for her pen.  “The smell!”  Spinning in a circle while trying to grab the quill in her pack she eventually staggers from the world circling around her.  “Must stop and think first.”  The butterflies let her know what the issue is.  “Right!  Stop!”  Giggling she puts the pack down and grabs the feather and her journal on top of the stack in the pack.

Dipping the quill into the mud that she had stirred up she writes out the complicated formula that is needed to decipher the ancient language.  “The scent not the sound.  The scent not the sound.  The nose not the ears or eyes.  The nose!!”  Drell says it like a chant repeating it over and over as she writes the same words as many times as she repeats it.  Then grabbing a glass vial out of the pack she goes as close to the orifice that is speaking to her and tries to capture the language for future interpretations.

Slight of Hand:
Roll(1d20)+11:
13,+11
Total:24


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 5, 2015)

((This post is also known as "in which we learn who metagames"  ))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn/Max_ 




A score of guards charge down the street towards the group, weapons barred.  One shouts "demon, let the girl go!" as several point crossbows at Max/Charlie's direction.  A handful of the others approach cautiously with spears at the ready.

They're all generally agitated and they came from the direction the crazed guard ran off earlier.





*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




A group of floating beings garbed in what appears to be pure light float down the street toward you.  They speak in what appears to be the purest accordion music you have ever heard.  You can't be sure but you think they want to help you escape.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




A pack of rat-men wearing kilts wanders down the street toward the group.  They seem boisterous and shove each other playfully like some sort of strange fraternity.  They eye the group cautiously like a child with pilfered candy they don't want to share.  Several alarms bells ring in the distance an they jump slightly in response.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




A group men in silver robes walk slowly down the street in your general direction.  They sing hymns of the Valiant as they walk.  When they see you they almost seem to smirk at you but they continue their slow trod.





*Spoiler*: _Rin/Hayao_ 




Fluffykins and Yuki continue their grapple.  The cat seems playful about it, hopping about and generally keeping Yuki off-balance.  She's unable to rise but certainly is uninjured from the small cat.

While they try to sort out what is happening a handful of followers run up, "Hayao-domo!  There are a group of men here from the city!"  Following shortly behind are a score of men wearing the colors of one of the lesser nobles of the city.  They seem somewhat uncomfortable by the chaos unfolding in the base but their arms are stored away.

The leader clears his throat before speaking, "your group's presence is officially requested at the city."  His tone is polite and formal however it's clearly more of a demand than a request.

As the men arrive Fluffykins rolls off of Yuki and looks at the men with a curious expression, almost drooling.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Fluffykins continues to wrestle with you, keeping you off balance with remarkable skill.  Suddenly and without explanation the cat rolls off leaving you free.  Looking up you see a 12' tall man who addresses you in a booming voice, "THE TIME HAS COME FOR YOU TO FULFILL YOUR DESTINY."  Oddly Fluffkins seems to look at the man with an almost drooling expression.





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




While you work at bottling the flatus you're interrupted by a sound.  A single, pure, trumpeting, echoing fart as if the heavens themselves have opened to call out to you.  It's coming from outside, you feel you must see what it is!





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee/Nissa_ 




Kaylee works with the melting owlbears, trying to shape them back into their normal forms.  They seem to nip at her playfully as she works, as if they didn't notice they were melting!

Nissa shows up at somepoint giggling and watching Kaylee's antics, doesn't she realize what's going on?  Kaylee turns to chastise the brownie when a hand grasps the druid on the shoulder.

She shrugs it off and turns toward it to see a swarm of tiny pixies reaching out at her.  They speak in a burst of static and grab her again, hoisting her into the air.

Nissa is oddly confused and a little angry, "hey, not so rough!  Maybe you should go with them Kaylee?  I'm sure they'll be more gentle, right?"  Another short burst of static replies and the grip eases up somewhat.





*Spoiler*: _Annie/Ironwall_ 




Ironwall continues his building, the snow-statue is nearly complete at this point.  A dozen round "normal" snowmen complete with carrot noses roll up, one of them says, "oh what the holy fuck is this?"  He waves one of his stick hands in a "come here" gesture, "come on and join the others, crazy freaking place, not even supposed to be working today.  Deviant loons."  He trails off muttering incomprehensibly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2015)

"Free!  Let us escape this bind and be free together Tassara!  Help us, shiny light accordion people!" he struggles against Max/Charlie's grip.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2015)

"I'm not a demon!" Max complains offended with her girly voice "I'm just taking this form because she might run away and hurt herself. She is my friend. I can't dispel this form right now, because I will not be strong enough to hold her and she's going to fall and get herself hurt. They are drunk or worse... We were following the other two guards to the *guardhouse* and waiting for clerics to dispel whatever sickness they have... but then- "

"Goodness gracious Troyce. Will you stop? SEE? He has lost his mind. UGH! Fine! YOU grab him" she puts Troyce down for the guards to take him. "Oh god, she's flapping again too" is a good thing Max has four arms. 

"Look. We need to get to the guardhouse and place them on closed SEPARATE rooms. We need to get to a place where they can't ran away, yes? Hey Tass! Is sleepy time. I'll take you to your...erh... nest... yes, the nest. Troyce! Follow Tassara, c'mon! You want to go too, right? Right?"

"Lead the way to the guardhouse, I'm not offering resistance for that but her safety is my responsibility" Max motions the guards. "Let's go"


================================



"And what's your name Mr Snow Man?" Annie ask suddenly suspicious. "-Wait! This isn't right...!" she stares hard at the snow man. "Are you part of a guild??"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki leaps to her feet and starts running circles around the man. "Areyouadragonprettysuremydestinyhadtodowithadragonormaybeitdidin'tthewholethingwasreallyunclearwherelikemaybethedragonisjustametaphoricalrepresentationofmyselfdoubtgivenformormaybeit'sanactualdragonthatbreathsfire!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 5, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I'm not a demon!" Max complains offended with her girly voice "I'm just taking this form because she might run away and hurt herself. She is my friend. I can't dispel this form right now, because I will not be strong enough to hold her and she's going to fall and get herself hurt. They are drunk or worse... We were following the other two guards to the *guardhouse* and waiting for clerics to dispel whatever sickness they have... but then- "
> 
> "Goodness gracious Troyce. Will you stop? SEE? He has lost his mind. UGH! Fine! YOU grab him" she puts Troyce down for the guards to take him. "Oh god, she's flapping again too" is a good thing Max has four arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2015)

Hayao gives an apologetic smile after offering Yuki a severe look, then clears his throat. "What is the nature of the distress, and who is it that wishes for us to be summoned?" he asks, first and foremost. Nonetheless he nods to Rin, and she moves to find the others for now, instructing whoever she comes across first in the base and moving onto the next, and so on.


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2015)

Duncan will cast mass orgasm on the rat people and if it doesn't work, mass sleep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2015)

Ulysesn follows normally with Max
"Are the clerics tending to the two guardsmen that went mad? Or are you guys sent by the guard that was screaming and running about demons that was effected by the madness? I'll follow until we get there, but I Would prefer to talk to the Mayor or Captain of the guards. The madness has happened elsewhere, unless we get clerics it'll spread. "
Diplomacy:
1d20+22
11+22 = 33


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki starts to have a complete meltdown, but a sharp, angry look from Hayao reduces that to only a partial meltdown, rolling around in the grass for a moment before leaping onto Hayao's back in a piggy-back motion and poking his face at randomly intervals.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2015)

"I don't get it... why didn't it affected us?" Max follows the directions willingly to the guardhouse carrying Tassara like a baby.  As soon as they enter a closed off area she will put Tassara down and dismiss Charlie as promised. "See? I really can't carry her like this... *sigh*. Alright... where are the clerics? You do have clerics, right?" 

((btw, I believe Max had previously casted Detect Magic on Tassara to see if she had any ongoing effects on her she could tell))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2015)

Annie stomps her feet once offended. "Oh no. No sir. You got it all wrong! I AM THE ICE QUEEN. See? See the tiara?" she points to her head "And you Sir, you don't have a tiara. If your queens works today, then why can't you? Help Iron Wall and pour more beer for the kitties I say"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao gives an apologetic smile after offering Yuki a severe look, then clears his throat. "What is the nature of the distress, and who is it that wishes for us to be summoned?" he asks, first and foremost. Nonetheless he nods to Rin, and she moves to find the others for now, instructing whoever she comes across first in the base and moving onto the next, and so on.



The guard does his best to ignore the growing insanity about him, "grave accusations have been levied against your group, the mayor has requested your group's presence in the city to stand for them."

Rin goes inside to find Drell, naked, excitedly speaking in some sort of nonsense mismash of languages.

She does pass her will save to avoid going crazy at the sight of a naked Drell though, so she has that going for her.



Muk said:


> Duncan will cast mass orgasm on the rat people and if it doesn't work, mass sleep.


Unfortunately Duncan has already used his mass orgasm spell for the day.  And I don't see sleep or mass sleep as a prepared spell.  He has slumber?  That's single targeting though.  We'll go with that.

Duncan concentrates on making one of the rat people sleep, surprisingly the target doesn't sleep but instead grows quickly doubling in size.  The other rats look at their now giant companion with a sense of shock then start darting down the street away from Duncan.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn follows normally with Max
> "Are the clerics tending to the two guardsmen that went mad? Or are you guys sent by the guard that was screaming and running about demons that was effected by the madness? I'll follow until we get there, but I Would prefer to talk to the Mayor or Captain of the guards. The madness has happened elsewhere, unless we get clerics it'll spread. "
> Diplomacy:
> 1d20+22
> 11+22 = 33


The guard grunts, "let's get this spawn of the street first, clerics can sort it out for all I care."



soulnova said:


> "I don't get it... why didn't it affected us?" Max follows the directions willingly to the guardhouse carrying Tassara like a baby.  As soon as they enter a closed off area she will put Tassara down and dismiss Charlie as promised. "See? I really can't carry her like this... *sigh*. Alright... where are the clerics? You do have clerics, right?"
> 
> ((btw, I believe Max had previously casted Detect Magic on Tassara to see if she had any ongoing effects on her she could tell))


((There's no unusual magic present.))

The guards escort the group back to the guardhouse where they're brought to a largish isolated room with a pair of guards keeping an eye on them.

The guards don't relax when Max transforms, if anything they seem more suspicious of the demon that transformed to a girl but they don't say anything.




soulnova said:


> Annie stomps her feet once offended. "Oh no. No sir. You got it all wrong! I AM THE ICE QUEEN. See? See the tiara?" she points to her head "And you Sir, you don't have a tiara. If your queens works today, then why can't you? Help Iron Wall and pour more beer for the kitties I say"



The snowman throws his hands up in frustration, "look you batty loon it's time for you to come with us to the ice festival.  If you don't, we're going to have a snowball fight, and you don't want us to have a snowball fight now do you?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2015)

Rin blinks, rubbing her forehead slowly before moving on to the next...? "What in the Nine Hells is going on in this place?" she murmurs to herself, hurrying onto the next to leave Drell to her own devices.

Hayao meanwhile raises an eyebrow. "My associate will gather the rest. Let us be off now, then. I will stand to speak on behalf of those gathered. What are the crimes and who is the party leveling these accusations?" He keeps his on regulated, resisting releasing an irritated growl each time Yuki pokes his face. He hooks his arms under her legs and carries her just like that. "Where in the city am I to be heard?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin blinks, rubbing her forehead slowly before moving on to the next...? "What in the Nine Hells is going on in this place?" she murmurs to herself, hurrying onto the next to leave Drell to her own devices.
> 
> Hayao meanwhile raises an eyebrow. "My associate will gather the rest. Let us be off now, then. I will stand to speak on behalf of those gathered. What are the crimes and who is the party leveling these accusations?" He keeps his on regulated, resisting releasing an irritated growl each time Yuki pokes his face. He hooks his arms under her legs and carries her just like that. "Where in the city am I to be heard?"


Rin next finds Annie and Ironwall along with a number of guards.  The guards seem to be trying to persuade Annie to come with them, she is babbling something about snowmen and being the ice queen.  Ironwall is crafting what she can best describe as a giant, male, anatomically correct statue of snow.

The man coughs politely, "I'm sure I do not know the specifics of the charges.  I've been instructed to escort you and your group back to the guardhouse.  The mayor will speak to you there."  A number of the guards shift slightly, it's likely they've heard rumors but doubtful that there's anything concrete they would have heard about the specifics.  "I can wait if you need to gather your people."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2015)

"A snow fight? YAY!" Annie gasps in excitement clapping her hands. Then she clears her throat "-I mean, Your queen approves! Let us begin the royal snow fight!"  

"The rules are the following! 10 points in the chest! 20 points to the head! And 50 if you manage to hit the kitties... wait... no, that wouldn't be nice. Forget the 50 points!" 

"Well.... what are your waiting for?"


=====================

Max waits patiently in the room, leading Tassara to the closest chair/bed for her to sit/lie down. "Do you have a cape... or something to cover them up?" she asks the guards. ((Assuming troyce is in the same place as us))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2015)

Hayao gives one of the guards a severe look, and then contacts Tassara. "Excuse me for a moment." He moves to find Rin, and then surveys Drell and Annie, rubbing his forehead. "What is...going on. Bah!" Still carrying Yuki, he calls Drell to the courtyard, then Annie, asking them to join the guardsman, and asking Rin to stay with. Then he goes on to find the others, muttering to himself.

Rin gives a polite smile to the leader of the guards. "What was this about, again?"


*Spoiler*: _Telepathy to Tassara_ 



"Tassara? Where are you? Something very strange is going on and I need your assistance. Apparently our people are being accused of something by a noble of the city? And some here are acting rather strange. Are you sound?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max waits patiently in the room, leading Tassara to the closest chair/bed for her to sit/lie down. "Do you have a cape... or something to cover them up?" she asks the guards. ((Assuming troyce is in the same place as us))


Ulysesn is tapping his foot
"I really hope this isn't an assassination plot to pick us off. That would be bad. Hoping it's just a misunderstanding or freak disease that can be cured."
Ulysesn casts Primal instinct (+5 ini, survival)
Ulysesn looks around for anything off.
Perception: 1d20+24
17+24 = 41
Sense motive: 
1d20+12
8+12 = 20


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2015)

"Wait!  Wait!  I'm coming!"  Drell hollers at the sound and begins to dart forward before pausing.  "I almost forgot you Madam Candle!  I could never do that."  Grabbing the candle, Drell again turned to rush out.  "Wait...it wouldn't understand that."  Stopping she strains for a moment.  "I must respond in kind!"  A low grunting sound comes from the fae.

It takes a couple of moments then she growls, from her lower half.  'Pppbbblllltttt.' Then more butterflies join the others.  Taking a deep breath she grins then heads toward the one that had spoken before, taking deeper and deeper breaths to translate what he had heard.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2015)

If Annie sees Drell approaching naked, she will gasp in shock. "My goodness Drell. Your hands!!  They must be cold. As your merciful Queen I'll allow you to use the royal gloves" she will place the gloves on Drell's hands ceremoniously. "You must know, this is a great honor. You may now join the royal snow fight with the snow men over there... (they are not very good servants so far but decent subjects are hard to come by these days)"

Until that moment, she realizes the ice construct is actually anatomically correct. "Pffft..... that one doesn't have any pants...pfft"  she tries not to laugh, still not registering Drell is in the same state.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2015)

Tassy is dozing when she is startled by Hayao voice in her head. "The spirits speak to me! The Valiant has demands! Let me go. I can't be in here. The members of the Valiant....I must show them the ways of nature....to be a bird is freedom."

She becomes a little more agitated. "This is a cage. I need to see the sky! I'm not your pet!" 

Tassy begin to thrash around and repeatedly yells to let her be free.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn/Max/Tassara/Troyce/Duncan_ 




The guards provide a few blankets for Tassara and Troyce.  They're polite but tight-lipped, apparently not trusting the group.  After a few a short time another group comes in with Duncan, pushing him into the room, "found another one outside playing with some rats."





*Spoiler*: _Hayao/Rin/Kaylee/Annie/Yuki_ 




The guard politely responds to Rin, "I'm sure I don't know madam, some sort of legal dispute.  I've just been asked to escort you to the mayor I'm sure he can get things resolved."  At about the same time a pair of guards guide Kaylee from the barn.  Nissa sits crosslegged on the druid's head, both are giggling.

Drell smells the message clearly as she exits the building, "the rutabagas come at midnight."   She sees the largish group of the others gathering.

Hayao finds Annie and Ironwall with a small group of guards.  The guards are looking increasingly irritated while Annie is making snowballs.  Ironwall is apparently crafting some sort of giant statue out of snow of a large man.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2015)

"Tassy...." Max sees Duncan getting into the room  "Duncan! Please, can you help Tassara to sleep? Can you calm her down?"

"Are the clerics coming?" she asks the guards. "We REALLY need clerics right now"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2015)

Hayao sighs, and gathers Annie and Ironwall, bringing them back to the gathering of guards. He asks the rest of his followers to scour the rest of the compound for any stragglers, and then returns. "I believe that is everyone here. Shall we?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2015)

"But, but, but... I'm the Ice Queen! I have the tiara!" Annie complains as she's taken away "Betrayal! You will regret this! Kitten's! To me! Your queen needs youuuuuu!" she calls to her invisible followers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2015)

Yuki looks down at the ground as Hayao carries her, an expression of confusion growing larger on her face. 

"My legs aren't moving...but I am," she murmurs to herself. "Psst! Hayao!" She stage whispers to the elf. "Am I a centaur again? Or, no, wait, was I a centaur? I think I was a werefox! So many animals to be! So little time!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Tassy...." Max sees Duncan getting into the room  "Duncan! Please, can you help Tassara to sleep? Can you calm her down?"
> 
> "Are the clerics coming?" she asks the guards. "We REALLY need clerics right now"


Ulysesn stares at Duncan coming in
"Playing with rats? Don't tell me it effected everyone besides me and Max? Are you all there Duncan?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2015)

((Slightly fast-forwarding here as I didn't get a chance to post yesterday and I'm running on 3 hours of sleep and a butt-load of coffee tonight so I probably won't be around long tonight.))


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Max, Tassara, Duncan, Troyce_ 




After about an hour of waiting a group of guards escort an old priest and a young priest into the room.  After a thorough examination of Max they conclude that she's _not_ possessed by a demon, devil, or any sort of other being of the lower planes.

They then turn their attention to the tripping members.  After a brief examination the old priest mutters something about "narblac gas."  A few castings of neutralize poison later everyone's returned to their normal senses (using a perhaps loose definition of "normal" in some cases).

The clerics then leave and the group is left alone for a while longer yet before Kaylee, Hayao, Rin, Drell, Yuki, Annie, Nissa, Fluffykins, and Ironwall are escorted into the room.  The group can overhear a guard say something about "the mayor will be with you shortly" to Hayao.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Hayao, Rin, Drell, Yuki, Annie, Nissa, Fluffykins, Ironwall_ 




With Drell's approach chaos breaks out in the ranks of the soldiers.  Eventually she's draped in a cloak and and sanity returns.

The group is then escorted to town, an abnormally slow process due to the numerous chances for distraction.  As they arrive at the guardhouse there are clerics already waiting for them, they cast 'neutralize poison' on the affected members and sanity returns to the group (or what passes for it).

A higher ranking guard meets their escort and turns to Hayao, "it seems the rest of your group is already here.  Please wait a little while, the mayor will be with you shortly."  He escorts the group to the room where Ulysesn, Max, Tassara, Troyce, and Duncan wait.




((*Everyone can return to playing their normal characters now.  Thanks to those of you that participated and those of you that put up with the others  *))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2015)

"I think we'll have to thank the clerics. I know I misjudged them."
Ulysesn sighs
"Still what caused all this? I didn't plan on spending my day babysitting after all."
Ulysesn moves to Tassara and hands her the bag of holding 2 with all of her stuff in it.
"I made sure everything you had stayed intact. You stripped yourself and went crazy saying something like. "I'm freee I'm freee. Natureee." Also I think Troyce likes you. But that's just me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2015)

Drell bundles the cloak tightly around her and retreats to the furthest, darkest corner of he room. She slumps into a sitting position and stares mutely at the door.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2015)

Duncan regains his senses and looks around.

"Well, not the worst place I've woken up. So...anyone know what happened?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2015)

"Wooo!  I don't know what happened, but lets do it again!" Yuki grins widely, looking around the room.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2015)

Tassara looks around confused. "Oh my... oh my.... what did I do? What did I do? Is anyone hurt?" she asks worried. 

"You are better off not nothing... But it seems like no one got themselves hurt" 

"That's... actually pretty surprising" she sighs in relief as she thanks Ulysesn for all her stuff back. "Mmhh? _Troyce? .... ah-....nh..._" she simply nods, slightly embarrased. 

Does Tassara knows about narblac gas? ((Can't roll Heal at the moment))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara looks around confused. "Oh my... oh my.... what did I do? What did I do? Is anyone hurt?" she asks worried.
> 
> "You are better off not nothing... But it seems like no one got themselves hurt"
> 
> ...


Ulysesn stares at Troyce a moment
"You two should talk it out. Stop beings so nervous."
Ulysesn chuckles then looks over to Drell dying in a corner

"Sometimes it's better to not ask, but..."
Ulysesn prods Drell slightly on the back
"How bad was it? You know so you don't have to feel as bad."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2015)

Duncan stretches and rubs his face. 

"Shit I need some rest and I don't really fancy sticking around seeing as last time we got thrown in prison it ended up with one of us dying. I'm outta here - anyone fancy coming?" he yawns


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 8, 2015)

Hayao simply stares at each of them impassively for the longest time before opening his mouth...pausing, and then closing it. "What in Nine Hells had gotten into you all collectively? Does anyone know why we've been called to a guardhouse of all things?" He looks them all over for an answer, but doesn't seem confident in gathering one so soon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao simply stares at each of them impassively for the longest time before opening his mouth...pausing, and then closing it. "What in Nine Hells had gotten into you all collectively? Does anyone know why we've been called to a guardhouse of all things?" He looks them all over for an answer, but doesn't seem confident in gathering one so soon.


Ulysesn turns around with an eyebrow raised
"Oh you weren't effected either? The guardhouse may be my fault to some degree, I don't quite know. Though looking at the condition of everyone it may have been a good thing. I hardly know more than you do... 
Though I do recall a strange smell around the time this started happening and one of the priests said something about *narblac gas* before curing everyone. Whatever that is, judging by the reactions everywhere it doesn't normally occur here. Personally I thought it was some sort of disease spreading after your trip at that city."
Ulysesn shrugs


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Does Tassara knows about narblac gas? ((Can't roll Heal at the moment))



((Probably more knowledge: nature than heal but whatever))

It's a gas produced by an uncommon lake algae known for producing euphoria, hallucinations, and loss of inhibition.  It's generally hard to transport and to gather more than small quantities of it so it's not terribly common in cities.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2015)

^^^^ Tassara relays the above information. 

"Duncan, we should stay for the moment. To be honest is a good thing we were brought here. We are much more powerful than we were at the time of the last incident... I don't want to know what kind of accidents we could have caused because of this"

"I could have casted something... killed someone" she says with a worried expression in her face. 

"As far as I understand you didn't destroy anything or hurt anybody... so I guess we might only have to answer to some peace disturbance claim or something like that... Could be just a minor infraction... still, is something that might affect our reputation sooo...."

"Yes, I know..." Tassara sighs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2015)

Yuki _finally_ climbs off Hayao's back, giving a sheepish laugh, "I don't know, It was fun though, terrifying at one point buuut...I swear by Risk and _The Shimmering One_," She emphasizes the second god's name, "I didn't do anything this time.  I was planning on it, then suddenly, things went weird and I...Well...You know what I did so..." she rubs the back of her head. 

"T'sall right Tass.  Max got your back.  I'm sure she stopped you from anything incredibly ridiculous." She blushes, foggily remembering what she got up to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2015)

soulnova said:


> ^^^^ Tassara relays the above information.
> 
> "Duncan, we should stay for the moment. To be honest is a good thing we were brought here. We are much more powerful than we were at the time of the last incident... I don't want to know what kind of accidents we could have caused because of this"
> 
> ...



"That would explain the smell alright. 
Lakes though? I haven't been to any lakes lately and I know most of you probably haven't... That means someone had to put it there somehow?
I never saw anyone like that however, someone invisible or something similar did this? Those assassins? No, then you'd have all likely been killed in your current state, something else... Hmmm..."
Ulysesn seems to be thinking about who would do this.



> "T'sall right Tass. Max got your back. I'm sure she stopped you from anything incredibly ridiculous."


Ulysesn makes a comment about naked chicken dances involving accordions.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2015)

"It doesn't matter who or what.  What I want to know is why we are here."  Kaylee begins to pace.  "I don't think anyone here did anything bad...did they?"  Looking around, the druid's eyes fall on Drell.  "Are you okay?  Did something happen with you?"  She is concerned because of the way she is sitting there.

"If someone doesn't come soon I'll leave with you Duncan.  I want to check on the pups, plus I might be able to answer some of the questions..."  She continues to pace.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2015)

"I guess it's called peace disturbance" Max trails off "You might have not hurt anybody but you scared a lot of people and agitated some more. There might be a fine and a long talk, I guess..."

"I don't think it will be anything harsh. Kaylee, do you want me to cast calm emotions on yourself? That might help you out..." Tassara offers the other druid. "We were asked to wait here by the mayor. If we leave know it will look as if we actually are to blame for something"

"Drell?" she approaches the wizard.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 8, 2015)

A short time after the group is reunited the guards return to escort you to the Mayor.  They escort the party to a meeting hall of some sort in the mayor's office.  The mayor is there along with the captain of the guard.  A handful of other nobles are present that the party might recognize from the party earlier, from the looks of things they are there in more of a witness capacity.

The mayor has a dark look on his face, apparently not looking forward to this conversation.

"Thank you for coming," the mayor begins as the group files in.  "I'm not sure what you have been told but we are here with unhappy news.  A number of parties have come forward with complaints about your group, individuals in specific and the group as a whole."  He pauses a moment, adding "suspiciously in some cases.  But that is of no issue today."

Without waiting for response he continues, "it is my unhappy duty to look at such accusations regardless of whom they are leveled against, and in this case I was quite surprised by what I found."  He motions to one of the people in the room and they pass a scroll to the mayor.  He reviews it a moment.

"Ulysesn Rens'hk, Duncan McAlistar, Sister Tassara of the Coddler, Kaylee, Troyce DePrivo, by name and description, as well as Drell D'Harron by name if the discription varies dramatically, are wanted by the nation of Dnalgne for murder, assault against the name and government of Dnalgne, inciting revolt within the nation of Dnalgne, and attempting to raise an insurrection against the nation of Dnalgne."  He pauses and rolls up the scroll, "this was distributed several months ago.  It asks that those named and any in the company of them be returned to Dnalgne to face judgement for their crimes."

He pauses and signs, "I have spoken with the king about this issue.  Such charges cannot be ignored however there is no currently recognized leader of Dnalgne that Eomr recognizes to transfer you to.  Therefore we have decided to buy out the warrant and try you formally within Eomr.  I am ordered to take you into custody to transfer you to the capital to face your charges."

He gives the party a sad look, "I'm afraid I must ask you to relinquish your weapons and items of magic.  You will be put up in housing here for the night under tight guard before being sent to the capital in the morning."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2015)

"Pfft - fuckin told ye." Duncan says crossing his arms at Tassy. 

Telepathy to Kaylee:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Wanna leave? I really can't see this going anywhere good. We might as well make a run for it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2015)

Ulysesn looks at the nobles and mayor.
"I hate to tell you this, but such a trial would always be unfair. We all know that. You also already know you can't stop us realistically after that feat that was committed on the orc army and we've grown even further since. Fighting here will only result in death. 

I commend your obligation and bravery, but I ask every single one of you to turn a blind eye today and let us leave. We plan on helping other area's of the world, at the rate things are going the clerics cannot handle what is coming. 

To the north there is a hoard of undead building, such a massive hoard that it will wipe this town clean, then eventually all of Dnalgne. None would be spared, rich old poor, eventually this would cause the portals to this land to be shut.

Even more crises such as this are happening around Dnalgne and the rest of the world. There are times certain people are needed, The Heroes of old were no doubt at times seen to be criminals, that needed to be brought to justice but they were there when this country needed them along with the rest of the world."
Diplomacy: 1d20+20
19+20 = 39
Ulysesn is eying everyone that can use teleport


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2015)

"I see" Tassara steps forward and speaks in a calm but serious voice. "What happened months ago in Dnalgne was a misunderstanding and a disaster fueled by the greed of the local corrupt and sadistic town mayor. It would not be a fair trail unless he was in the same stand with us too. We were in fact going back to Dnalgne this very moment to restore stability in the region... we were aware there were rumors about us and wished to clear them up too"

"We must go to Dnalgne, not only to clear our name and bring stability in the region... as Ulysesn commented there is a great evil festering in the North, making its way here... we MUST find a way to stop it or we will all die  If we stay here... if we waste our time on clearing a misunderstanding far away from where it happened, The Wild, Dnalgne, Eomer... all will fall. We cannot allow that, _*and you know it.*_"


Diplomacy
1d20+27
10+27 = 37


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2015)

"So question, on my side," Annie says. "I don't see my name on the list. - am free to go, right?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2015)

The accusations cause Yuki to begin to anger.  She triggers out of her human form and into aas she growls, a gentle hand of Rin sets on the fur of her side, causing her to huff and go back to human once more.  She stands defensively, and waiting for the other's response to the guards.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2015)

"Ah, thats right too" Tassara nods to Annie. "Whether the case, Yuki, Hayao, Max, Rin and Annie were not part of the group at the time. They should be free to go, am I right?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 8, 2015)

Hayao works his jaw in silence as he mulls over everything he's hearing. His hand is away from his katana and his gaze looks over each of the nobles in the room as well, to see if any have any sort of outward reaction, either positive or negative, as the accusations or leveled. Do any seem sympathetic? Is one pleased by this reaction?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the nobles and mayor.
> "I hate to tell you this, but such a trial would always be unfair. We all know that. You also already know you can't stop us realistically after that feat that was committed on the orc army and we've grown even further since. Fighting here will only result in death.





soulnova said:


> "We must go to Dnalgne, not only to clear our name and bring stability in the region... as Ulysesn commented there is a great evil festering in the North, making its way here... we MUST find a way to stop it or we will all die  If we stay here... if we waste our time on clearing a misunderstanding far away from where it happened, The Wild, Dnalgne, Eomer... all will fall. We cannot allow that, _*and you know it.*_"



The mayor has an honestly pained look on his face, "I believe you are good people, I want to believe you are good people.  I know what you have already done for our town."  Several of the guards shift as the mayor speaks, obviously not comfortable with the situation at all.  "But I also have a duty to the people here.  A duty to uphold the law and my oaths to the king."

"Because _I don't know_ these things you speak of.  The wilds are always a danger, it was my hope that you would be a buffer against it, that perhaps even we could grow together, raise the status of the city back up to the days when trade flowed through her walls."  His voice has a hint of rawness to it, obviously passionate.  "But I cannot do that if the threat of murderers hangs over your head, it would undo all the good you could cause and more."

He pauses and turns away, his voice heavy with emotion, "so I ask.  _I beg._  Do not let this turn into something we cannot turn back from.  Let good and righteousness win this day, but the only way that can happen is if we work together."



Muk said:


> "So question, on my side," Annie says. "I don't see my name on the list. - am free to go, right?"





soulnova said:


> "Ah, thats right too" Tassara nods to Annie. "Whether the case, Yuki, Max, Rin and Annie were not part of the group at the time. They should be free to go, am I right?"



"My instructions are to bring everyone to the capital for questioning.  There are others named, an Alec and Makenna Niall, a father and daughter and a Beatrix Stormstrike.  I'm afraid we'll need to verify they're not using magic to hide now."

((It also occurs to me that Hayao _was_ a member of the group at the time, I was thinking of Ricket before, sorry.  *waves retcon wand* ))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao works his jaw in silence as he mulls over everything he's hearing. His hand is away from his katana and his gaze looks over each of the nobles in the room as well, to see if any have any sort of outward reaction, either positive or negative, as the accusations or leveled. Do any seem sympathetic? Is one pleased by this reaction?



Most of them seem mildly frightened by the prospect of this turning into a bloodbath.  A few seem bored.  Hayao gets the impression they were probably rounded up as witnesses without any real bearing on anything.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2015)

Yuki's jaw locks, she growls lowly, almost inaudible except to those immediately next to her, "If anything happens to them, you better prey the gods strike me down before I get back."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2015)

Tassara sighs deeply. "Alright. I understand. I want to work with you too... There's so much at stake"

The cleric turns to her friends "We cannot let this go on. It will keep chasing us until we come clean of it.  Aren't you tired of running? This is our chance. We can come back to Dnalgne with our name clean, and that would help us better to restore stability to the region. It would help us here. Also, we cannot leave the women and the children to their fate with winter approaching... I simply cannot..." her eyes get watery as she tries not to get too emotional.

"Please" 

"Wherever you go, I'll go" Max sighs loudly shrugging with a smile. 

Tassara hugs Yuki. "Thank you... Yuki. This means the world to me"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mayor has an honestly pained look on his face, "I believe you are good people, I want to believe you are good people.  I know what you have already done for our town."  Several of the guards shift as the mayor speaks, obviously not comfortable with the situation at all.  "But I also have a duty to the people here.  A duty to uphold the law and my oaths to the king."
> 
> "Because _I don't know_ these things you speak of.  The wilds are always a danger, it was my hope that you would be a buffer against it, that perhaps even we could grow together, raise the status of the city back up to the days when trade flowed through her walls."  His voice has a hint of rawness to it, obviously passionate.  "But I cannot do that if the threat of murderers hangs over your head, it would undo all the good you could cause and more."
> 
> ...



"Everyone you named is dead..."
A slight look of anguish goes over his face for a moment.
"You say you have duties to the king... I'm one of the heirs in line for the Dnalgne throne, it's my birthright to fight for and lay claim on it. You say for us to work together. Buy us one more month's time, if you truly care for Dnalgne, for Emor. 
To fix Dnalgne. To reunite it. To clear our names without a trial that has no true justice and consideration. If we are not back by then claim us guilty. We just need more time..."
Ulysesn stares at the nobles
"Also in exchange we will form a firm partnership with the nobility here and give this area the wealth and power it deserves. We will help truly strengthen Emor. This form of justice doesn't benefit anyone. It doesn't protect Danagle and it doesn't protect Emor... If at the very least I would wish to be tried in my home country and birthplace Dnalgne. I should have that right."
Diplomacy: 1d20+20
7+20 = 27


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara sighs deeply. "Alright. I understand. I want to work with you too... There's so much at stake"
> 
> The cleric turns to her friends "We cannot let this go on. It will keep chasing us until we come clean of it.  Aren't you tired of running? This is our chance. We can come back to Dnalgne with our name clean, and that would help us better to restore stability to the region. It would help us here. Also, we cannot leave the women and the children to their fate with winter approaching... I simply cannot..." her eyes get watery as she tries not to get too emotional.
> 
> ...



Yuki's hardened expression falters as she embraces the cleric softly, "It's all I can do right now Tass.  There's no other option, I don't want my friends to be wanted criminals all their lives.  Hells, I will even take punishment for them if need be.  I may have only known you all for a short time...but you're my family." she gives a gentle nod in the direction of Hayao, "Some more bonded than others, but I'm not giving you guys up that easily.  This will be nothing more than a small hill in the land.  We will get through this with a little effort, little Tassy." finally acknowledging Tassara's tears, Yuki pushes the cleric away enough to see her face, putting a thumb over one of the young woman's eyes, wiping away the tears that were pooling before pulling her back towards her, and kissing Tassara's forehead, "Through grassy plains and stormy skies, even when the lands turn to flames and the waters dry, there's nothing I won't do.  If the gods strike me down, I will make sure it is but to save one of you.  So dry your eyes baby girl, there's always tomorrow to try again."

“Through the endless oceans, I will face the strongest beasts just to keep you safe little one.  Because you are still but a child, eyes wide and watching the world as it flies by.  Sometimes the world begins to look away from such a young girl, but always look up, for the gods do not forget your kindness.  Baby girl, do not cry, for everything will be alright.” Tears well in her eyes as she speaks to Tassara, “You are still young, you have experienced a lot in your life, you have given the world a blessing of your kindness despite the curse it tried to bring to you.  That in itself shows me what a wonderful person you are, a baby girl trying to get her footing in this rough and ruthless world.  I refuse to let them corrupt a wonderful child like yourself, whatever the law tries to bring to you, I will not leave my little girl.”

She pets the young woman's hair, sitting in silence for a moment, then rocks her gently singing a quiet song, she allows a single tear to fall down her cheek as she does so.













*Spoiler*: _Druidic_ 



Little baby, hear my voice
I'm beside you, O maiden fair
Our young Lady, grow and see
Your land, your own faithful land
Sun and moon, guide us
To the hour of our glory and honour
Little baby, our young Lady
Noble maiden fair


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2015)

"Aye - I'm tired of runnin' but we don't have much  in our favor. For all we know, it's Ricket behind all of this and that fucker .....there was somethin wrong with him. If it is then there's the chance that the cards are already against us."

"I'm just sayin that....there has te be somethin we can do from the outside - agents te help us with our own investigation - make sure everythin's on the level. I just don't trust this - not one fuckin bit."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2015)

"We could be greatly reassured if we knew how are things handled here. Perhaps you can even support us with information and legal assistance. What kind of defenses do we have available? Is magic used for confessions? Witnesses? Evidence? Lawyers? Trial by combat?" Max inquires with the Mayor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2015)

The mayor clears his throat, somewhat reassured by the way things are going before speaking, "I am obligated to bring you to the capital for your trial, it's possible that they might grant you transfer to Dnalgne if you would prefer to face judgement there however it is my understanding that Dnalgne already completed their trial of you, in your absence."

"As to what would happen, it is admittedly an unusual situation.  Normally you would simply be transferred to Dnalgne to face whatever destiny they had in store for you, but as we do not currently recognize an authority in Dnalgne to transfer you to we will instead hold trial for your accused crimes here."

"We have already contacted Dnalgne, while not exactly enthused by our response they will send someone to represent their interests at the trial.  We will take statements from you and your people and can attempt to contact any witnesses you might want though given the circumstances I do not know what we can promise you."

"You have the right to hire a lawyer if you want, I can assist you with that if need be.  But Eomr prefers straightforward judgements.  The statements of those involved will be reviewed by the judge who will then render his judgement."

"Magic is typically employed to help assure the truth of testimony (('zone of truth' or related magic)) however we are aware of the limits of such magics.  Magic is not used to extract a confession or information from you, though it can - and likely will - be used to contain you during the trial."

"Trial by combat is very unusual.  I won't say it has never happened however it is generally only used in cases where there is an unusual vagueness in the the trial and the judge determines that the Valiant is best suited to decide the fate."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2015)

"So Dnalgne has already made up their minds... I see"

"Well, I guess we can have some witnesses we could use... perhaps Nissa and the other surviving fae...??" Tassara looks back at Nissa ((IF SHES STILL THERE)). "Do you think your friends would be willing to come over for the trial and say their version of the story?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mayor clears his throat, somewhat reassured by the way things are going before speaking, "I am obligated to bring you to the capital for your trial, it's possible that they might grant you transfer to Dnalgne if you would prefer to face judgement there however it is my understanding that Dnalgne already completed their trial of you, in your absence."


"I see... If I was alone here I would run, but I am not. I have people relying on me now. I'll stand trail and will hope you'll be able to help us as much as possible."


> "Do you think your friends would be willing to come over for the trial and say their version of the story?"


"Do you think they will care of the good that Nissa and her friends do? In Dnalgne..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2015)

"It was their lives we saved. The reason why it all started. They were victims of slavery and murder... and they are the only witnesses  we can really call upon..."

"The only other person would be... well... We don't know where Makenna's dad is... If we have been found guilty in Dnalgne, perhaps he's on the run too. Does he know about... Makenna?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "It was their lives we saved. The reason why it all started. They were victims of slavery and murder... and they are the only witnesses  we can really call upon..."
> 
> "The only other person would be... well... We don't know where Makenna's dad is... If we have been found guilty in Dnalgne, perhaps he's on the run too. Does he know about... Makenna?"



"I suspect so... Nissa can we have your help once again?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 10, 2015)

Hayao clears his throat and speaking up now; while clearly displeased, he does seem to be going along with everything so far. "And would you reason this situation is vague enough to justify trial by combat? You do not have a clear description of more than one of the individuals involved, and there are many key witnesses missing. Surely the Valiant has an opinion on something like this?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2015)

"Like what has been said before your Lordship, we do have with us the possible next king of Dnalgne.  It would be unwise for us to lay down our weapons and leave him unprotected.  It would also do us no good to fight you with them.  We will go willingly but we need someone to go back to our camp and explain a few things."  Kaylee steps forward and looked at him sincerely.  "Since we had no idea this was going on we haven't been able to set up our defense which doesn't seem fair.  We should also be allowed to do that.  Again, we will do what is right and stand trail but please you need to do what is right and fair also."  Kaylee will bow to him and wait to see what the others do.


Before Speaking she will use enhance Diplomacy.  (+2)

She will also put push on it with her Life Wrought Ability.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+29:
17,+29
Total:46


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Like what has been said before your Lordship, we do have with us the possible next king of Dnalgne.  It would be unwise for us to lay down our weapons and leave him unprotected.  It would also do us no good to fight you with them.  We will go willingly but we need someone to go back to our camp and explain a few things."  Kaylee steps forward and looked at him sincerely.  "Since we had no idea this was going on we haven't been able to set up our defense which doesn't seem fair.  We should also be allowed to do that.  Again, we will do what is right and stand trail but please you need to do what is right and fair also."  Kaylee will bow to him and wait to see what the others do.
> 
> 
> Before Speaking she will use enhance Diplomacy.  (+2)
> ...


"Considering we are coming of our own will it isn't unreasonable..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "So Dnalgne has already made up their minds... I see"
> 
> "Well, I guess we can have some witnesses we could use... perhaps Nissa and the other surviving fae...??" Tassara looks back at Nissa ((IF SHES STILL THERE)). "Do you think your friends would be willing to come over for the trial and say their version of the story?"



"We can ask them, I don't know though."  Nissa is slightly hesitant, "most pixies are hesitant to go to the outside world, and their experience probably hasn't helped that any.  I can try to explain the situation to them though."

"I'm not sure what exactly is going on though," she's honestly confused.  "Murder?  We didn't kill anyone, you guys only kill bad people anyway.  What's going on?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I suspect so... Nissa can we have your help once again?"



"If I can, what do you need?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao clears his throat and speaking up now; while clearly displeased, he does seem to be going along with everything so far. "And would you reason this situation is vague enough to justify trial by combat? You do not have a clear description of more than one of the individuals involved, and there are many key witnesses missing. Surely the Valiant has an opinion on something like this?"



"Possibly."  The mayor considers the idea, "it would be up to the judge ultimately.  It might be possible.  I could suggest it if you would prefer that, likely the judge will want to review what evidence he can first though."



Kuno said:


> "Like what has been said before your Lordship, we do have with us the possible next king of Dnalgne.  It would be unwise for us to lay down our weapons and leave him unprotected.  It would also do us no good to fight you with them.  We will go willingly but we need someone to go back to our camp and explain a few things."  Kaylee steps forward and looked at him sincerely.  "Since we had no idea this was going on we haven't been able to set up our defense which doesn't seem fair.  We should also be allowed to do that.  Again, we will do what is right and stand trail but please you need to do what is right and fair also."  Kaylee will bow to him and wait to see what the others do.



The mayor considers the argument.  "I can delay for the night to allow you time to set your affairs in order.  I can accept your keeping your things until we arrive in the capital, once there I will surrender you over to the forces there, I do not think they will allow you to keep weapons while you are undergoing your trial however I am quite sure that they will provide the best possible defenses for you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2015)

> "I'm not sure what exactly is going on though," she's honestly confused. "Murder? We didn't kill anyone, you guys only kill bad people anyway. What's going on?"


"After we freed your friends we were imprisoned due to the alchemist's explosion, the person who hurt your friends. No one was hurt, until the person in charge of the town got involved... We never talked to you about it because we didn't think it'd come up a gain."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2015)

She explains to Nissa.

"What happened Nissa... is that after the first incident when we saved your friends, we were summoned by the mayor. We all thought it was right we should go to him, explain why and what happened with them. I also thought the law that allowed their dead and suffering should be changed. But... wasn't looking for explanations or justice. He only wanted a scape-goat.  He took everyone present where we were staying. Even Makenna, the waitress girl and her father the Innkeeper, completely innocent people who had nothing to do with us. The Mayor threw us all into the dungeon without a trail and...  he didn't like Makenna's father so he wanted to torture him. We defended him. He was an innocent man, after all. Just then, by our luck, Raven broke into the dungeon to save us. She was a force to be feared indeed. She helped us out and we found the mayor's torture room... but by that moment, the Mayor had already gathered a militia outside the building. We tried to reason with the people and show them he was a twisted and evil man... discussions erupted among the town's folk and the militia. Some of them already knew of this and decided it was enough. A fight broke out between them. Seeing our very lives were at stake, we decided to leave to avoid any more bloodshed... but Raven didn't think that would work. She was decided on trying to take the mayor hostage to make a deal for pardon papers... we tried to stop her, begged her, held her, but nothing worked, not even Duncan's mental suggestions were enough. She came back there and.... she was lost to us" she shakes her head.

"We fled, for there was no real justice there that day... still... that didn't stopped them. They came the very next day to Zakur's place. They wanted us dead. Zakur managed to open a portal for us to escape through, but they outright shot him down on sight. The portal closed behind us... It's been a long time since then"

"Dnalgne branded us criminals... While people did fell to Raven's blade, we were defending ourselves and the innocent. For some reason they seem to blame us, at least partiatly, for their civil unrest. I really don't know how would that be true... but I came across refugees from Dnalgne that actually regarded us as criminal monsters. I can only imagine the tales they have spun about us..."

"For them, we need a great punishment. I would guess at least imprissionment for a long time, but I'm not familiar at all with their penal codes..." 

"This is why we should at least have some assistance from your friends. If they cannot come... then perhaps a letter with their experiences."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2015)

Nissa listens politely nodding, "wow, I never knew.  Wait, jail?  You mean locked up?"  She greens slightly and looks at the mayor, "don't worry, we only kill bad people.  So can't we just go?"

The mayor coughs politely, obviously also paying attention to the stories told.  "I can give you until morning to make your arrangements.  Please arrive in the morning and we will depart for the capital."

((In the interest in keeping things moving I'll give you guys *48 hours* to post your actions for for the next ~16 hours of game time.  The mayor is expecting that everyone here will return, I'll leave it up to you guys if you want to bring pets/familiars/animal companions))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuki will bring Hobbes, and will spend time with all her pets in the 16 hours.  She will also try and help morale with a bit of lute music...-and dance with Hayao a while. 

 ((Probably write that last part out when I'm feeling better.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2015)

Kaylee does a *Divination *and has Brox and Aries guard Zombie!Yuki and the tree.  She will take Lion with her to tha capital.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

Ulysesn returns to base, he rests as long as possible.
Then prepares spells.

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Level 1
Resist energy
Ironbeard
Primal Hunter
Level 2
Windwall
Primal instinct
Windwall



He deposits all but the listed into the base, and asks everyone for help to set traps to help protect the treasury even further.
"I'm not likely to come back..."


> Kept:
> Ring of sustenance
> Great Crossbow
> Great Splitting Crossbow +1(L)
> ...


He then informs Malcabeth of everything that is happening right now and why without waiting for a reply until...
"I know you don't care for political matters, but this will hinder our cause if not dealt with. If things go wrong and all of us die. You'll at least know why."
Ulysesn will use Sagittarius to help guard the base while they are away.
He will cast Primal instinct,primal hunter, and right before they leave towards the city.
((24 hours, +5 ini,Climb,Jump,Swim checks,survival))
Ironbeard right before meeting to turn themselves in to be funny.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2015)

Tassara will bring Kathy with her... and obviously Max. 

She will use the time given to leave instructions about the care and training of the orcs. The Starlight Company is already self suficient enough to cover at least the cost of care of the orcs and their own boarding.  She also writes to Brother Menik, explaining the situation and hoping he and Max can manage to help if anything happens to her. 

She goes to sleep at her usual time, for her full 8 hours. She will help Ulysesn to contact Malcabeth about their little problem to let him know they might be late to meet him. 

Tassara will give Halberd +1 with Fiendslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders), rod of maximize spells,  a Dagger, a Sling... and (if aplicable) the case with the Seller of Soul's Sword to Max for safe keeping.  Do they ask for the rest of her magical stuff?  Most of those are her armor, some ioun stones and her magic hat... with a bunch of wands of healing. She will give everything to Max to place on her bag of holding.  (( BTW, Moogle, we haven't finished our visit with Hector and the sword ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( BTW, Moogle, we haven't finished our visit with Hector and the sword ))


The last PM I have is from Captain waiting on a response from you.  If you've responded can you send it to me again?  I don't think I got it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 12, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Do they ask for the rest of her magical stuff?  Most of those are her armor, some ioun stones and her magic hat... with a bunch of wands of healing. She will give everything to Max to place on her bag of holding.



They're letting you keep things until you arrive in the city.  Once you arrive at the capital they will probably take all magical items from you, even "safe" ones.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2015)

((They wouldn't take her holy symbol, would they?   My bad. I opened the last message but somehow I didn't read it. Ok, making a reply...))


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2015)

Annie is going to put a create staff work order in for Iron Talon.

Customized for Annie and each spell uses double the charges.

Staff Spells:
Cloudkill lvl 5 * cl 9 * 375 *.5
Missile Storm lvl 4 cl9 281.25 *.5
Phantasmal Killer lvl 4 cl9 187.5 *.5
Enervation lvl 4 cl9 187.5 *.5

Total: 14175 gp

Other than that she'll prepare as best as she can for the long journey to the capital.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 12, 2015)

((Ironwall doesn't have Imbue Staff, he can't do staves sorry))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2015)

Hayao gives instructions to Daisuke on how to proceed while he and Rin are gone, and notes that they need to keep tighter patrols while he is gone. He gives instructions on how to practice military maneuvers while he is gone, such as enveloping, flanking, etc. and also which nobles they should be favoring in protecting to perhaps try and help their case while they're gone. He leaves all of his magical equipment at the camp, leaving his katana and wakizashi on his daisho stand in the dojo. He asks for it not to be disturbed. He sets his yoroi onto the armor stand in the same room, and removes the rest of his magical equipment as well. Rin does the same, sending a letter home by runner to indicate the situation, though asking her grandfather not to worry.

Then the two meditate for the remaining time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2015)

Drell returns to her lab and cleans up, avoiding the other party members as much as possible. She gathers up her gear and prepares her spells.

She sends Alter to the Capitol ahead of them and gives him orders to stay hidden and close to the party.


*Spells/Extracts*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th Level
-Detect Magic
-Prestidigitation
-Ghost Sound
-Mage Hand
-Dancing Lights

1st Level
-Mage Armor (3)
-Silent Image (3)
-Summon Monster I (2)
-Protection from Chaos (2)
-Unseen Servant (3)

-Cure Light Wounds (3)
-Enlarge Person (3)
-Shield (3)
-Polypurpose Panacea

2nd Level
-Invisibility (2)
-Web (2)
-Summon Swarm (3)
-Resist Energy (2)
-See Invisibility (2)

-Fox's Cunning 
-Barkskin (8)
-Alchemical Allocation 

3rd Level
-Aqueous Orb (3)
-Dispel Magic (3)
-Wind Wall (3)
-Fly (3)
-Summon Monster III (2)

-Seek Thoughts
-Heroism (3)
-Haste (4)

4th Level
-Black Tentacles (4)
-Summon Monster IV (4)
-Scrying (4)
-Communal Protection from Energy (4)

5th Level
-Overland Flight (3)
-Teleport (8)
-Contact other Plane (3)


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2015)

Annie's gonna put an order at a magic workshop then. Still the same stats. And she'll pay for delivery if they send it to her if she's still at the capital by the time the staff is ready for pick up. Or she could just teleport there and pick it up.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 13, 2015)

@Muk: That's fine, objection wasn't to the item itself, just that Ironwall can't make it (he can only do weapons, armor, wonderous items, and constructs).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2015)

((Moving on a bit.  I probably won't dally too much on the trip since there's little need too but for flavor it feels better to do in a few posts.  Also have to work tonight so I don't want to just do it all.))

The group runs their various errands and generally makes themselves ready for the next day.  When morning comes the group gathers and heads into the city ((yes, yes, after preparing spells, shaving armpits, whatever)).

The mayor is waiting for the group outside of town with a contingent of guards and several wagons.  One is already filled with people, other prisoners it would appear.  Several hold gear for the trip, and two are empty awaiting the party.

The mayor and the guards are somewhat surprised by the number of exotic animals the group is bringing but so long as the party is keeping them in line no one challenges them on it.

The group moves out, party members walking, riding, or in the wagons as they choose, and the trip is underway.  After a few hours they pass through the large military checkpoint set up to block the road West and further into the larger land of Eomr.

((And weeee time to work.  Will post more later maybe, or tomorrow.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

after seeing how long it is taking for them to start to get there
"Can't Yuki just run us there? It would be so much faster."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2015)

Tassara is riding Kathy with Max (in her human form). Along the way, Tassara will get to know the guards and other prisoners, listen to their problems and offer insight to their dreams. 

Diplomacy Roll
1d20+27=45

Sense Motive 
1d20+22=28





> after seeing how long it is taking for them to start to get there
> "Can't Yuki just run us there? It would be so much faster."


"I believe we need to arrive with everyone else. Besides, while I wouldn't doubt she can carry us (with guards and prisoners), I don't know if she would balance all of us. We had the disks for that and they were barely stable..." 


"Excuse me, How long will the trip be?" she asks to whoever is leading the caravan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2015)

((I don't actually mean to dally too long on the trip, but I'm pretty exhausted today so things might be a little slower than I planned.  Gomen ))



soulnova said:


> Tassara is riding Kathy with Max (in her human form). Along the way, Tassara will get to know the guards and other prisoners, listen to their problems and offer insight to their dreams.



The guards are, well, guarded with their speech at first.  As they travel they relax somewhat and are more free to chat with her.  In general they seem to be good people, if a little overly cautious (which probably comes with the territory).

The other prisoners are mostly a mix of refugees from Dnalgne who have outstanding warrants (that are in a similar "well what do we do with them" situation to the party) and nobles accused of higher crimes requiring their transfer to the capital to be tried ("common" crimes would be taken care of in the city).

One does stand out to Tassara though, a red-headed woman in her late teens with a slender, almost gaunt build.  She's dressed in plain clothes with a simple cloak pulled around her tightly.  She shivers in one corner of the wagon rocking and mumbling to herself.  The other prisoners mostly ignore her, giving her a wide berth.

But surprising to Tassara, at a glance the woman looks eerily like Makenna.  Looking more closely it's clear to Tassara (and anyone that traveled with Makenna) that she isn't however the resemblance is uncanny.



soulnova said:


> "Excuse me, How long will the trip be?" she asks to whoever is leading the caravan.



"About 3 days, should arrive in the afternoon assuming the weather holds."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2015)

Tassara freezes in place completely in shock when seeing the girl. She blinks several times, her eyes growing wide and slowly steps back...  Tassara doesn't want to bother the girl in anyway without having some info first. 

"Excuse me again. That girl. What is her name? what is her reason to be here?"  she asks the guard whispering. 

*-Hayao-* she gives the man a stern warning and looks to both the girl and Ulysesn.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 14, 2015)

Yuki trudges along, a bored expression on her face. She watches the other prisoners, and gives a sigh to Hobbes, "Well, this is going so slow..." she takes two steps quicker then leaps onto her hands.  She starts circling one of the guards, not saying a word, but acting as if it is absolutely normal.  A one sleeved knee length black kimono with red trim and black cold weather pants is what she decided to wear for the boring adventure.  Her large orange cat walking beside the guard itself, giving enough room for Yuki to pass between them.


((She left all items except her alter self tattoo, horseshoes and ring of sustenance at the base.  She is currently at 105' speed.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Excuse me again. That girl. What is her name? what is her reason to be here?"  she asks the guard whispering.



The guard looks at the woman and thinks a moment, "goes by 'Lantana,' don't know her real name.  Prostitute in town, not sure when she arrived, probably with the refugees.  Started going crazy a few weeks ago, scenes in the streets, breaking into houses.  Mind's burned out on drugs, clerics couldn't deal with her for some reason, wanted to send her to the capital for others to look at."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki trudges along, a bored expression on her face. She watches the other prisoners, and gives a sigh to Hobbes, "Well, this is going so slow..." she takes two steps quicker then leaps onto her hands.  She starts circling one of the guards, not saying a word, but acting as if it is absolutely normal.  A one sleeved knee length black kimono with red trim and black cold weather pants is what she decided to wear for the boring adventure.  Her large orange cat walking beside the guard itself, giving enough room for Yuki to pass between them.



The guard stoically does his best to ignore Yuki's antics, she can hear him muttering quietly to himself, "just make it through the trip, back to town, collect the hazard pay and I can retire...."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2015)

"A few weeks back..." she mutters to herself. "Thank you" 

Tassara will slowly approach the girl. "Hello there... Lantana, right?"

"If you don't mind me asking... How are you doing?" Tassara starts off slow. She want's to see how Lantana reacts to her initial approach before continuing with any other chat/questions.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "A few weeks back..." she mutters to herself. "Thank you"
> 
> Tassara will slowly approach the girl. "Hello there... Lantana, right?"
> 
> "If you don't mind me asking... How are you doing?" Tassara starts off slow. She want's to see how Lantana reacts to her initial approach before continuing with any other chat/questions.



The young woman continues to mumble nonsense to herself without any reaction to Tassara at all.  Tassara isn't even sure the woman sees her.

((I'll save you a heal check  ))

Getting closer does allow Tassara to see some disturbing things.  The woman's eyes are sunken and dark and her gaze is unfocused.  She trembles slightly as she rocks.  There are clear signs of drugs having wrecked damage across the girls mind and body.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The guard stoically does his best to ignore Yuki's antics, she can hear him muttering quietly to himself, "just make it through the trip, back to town, collect the hazard pay and I can retire...."



"Yuki leave the guards alone, he's just doing his job. I know we could have gotten to the city in less than a day if they just let us go ourselves, but you know how the law is."
 Ulysesn looks around a bit himself, this is a pretty long walk until just recently this was the norm.


> Getting closer does allow Tassara to see some disturbing things. The woman's eyes are sunken and dark and her gaze is unfocused. She trembles slightly as she rocks. There are clear signs of drugs having wrecked damage across the girls mind and body.


"Tassara who are you looking at?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 14, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The guard stoically does his best to ignore Yuki's antics, she can hear him muttering quietly to himself, "just make it through the trip, back to town, collect the hazard pay and I can retire...."



"Sooo...you've seen a lot then?  I bet you have.  Bandits, thieves, general no-goods.  Bet you have lots of interesting stories.  Jailbreaks, lockpicks...ever have an experience with someone who can lift a wagon?  Or burn someone to a crisp with their mind?  You ever have someone steal your weapon and then use it on you?  That would be cool to fight off.  Kinda wish I had a weapon that somebody could take from me so I could fight it back.  That could be lots of fun.  But nope, just nyoom." she kicks in a direction that she can make sure she wouldn't hit anyone in, "And then they just fall back on their asses.  It's fun though.  Oh!  You said you were gonna retire, what is retiring for a guard?  I've never heard of someone retiring from a profession, where I'm from you just die of either an accident, illness or old age." she continues her circles as she rambles on.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2015)

Tassara frowns seeing her state. "_...The cleric's couldn't deal with her?_.... Max. I need you to take a good look at what I'm going to do with Detect Magic... tell me if what happens looks familiar to you"  


"Well, if you are going to try to heal her, it would look familiar" Max raises and eyebrow and casts Detect Magic per her request.

_"I hope that's the kind of familiar you see..."_ she whispers in a serious tone. Tassara will then cast Lesser Restoration.... just like she had done before with Troyce's mother. 

"She's not who you might think she is... and she's not well" Tassara tell Ulysesn, still working on her magic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Sooo...you've seen a lot then?  I bet you have.  Bandits, thieves, general no-goods.  Bet you have lots of interesting stories.  Jailbreaks, lockpicks...ever have an experience with someone who can lift a wagon?  Or burn someone to a crisp with their mind?  You ever have someone steal your weapon and then use it on you?  That would be cool to fight off.  Kinda wish I had a weapon that somebody could take from me so I could fight it back.  That could be lots of fun.  But nope, just nyoom." she kicks in a direction that she can make sure she wouldn't hit anyone in, "And then they just fall back on their asses.  It's fun though.  Oh!  You said you were gonna retire, what is retiring for a guard?  I've never heard of someone retiring from a profession, where I'm from you just die of either an accident, illness or old age." she continues her circles as she rambles on.



"Bandits, yeah, lots of those."  The guard eyes Yuki curiously but doesn't have much better to do than talk, "been escorting prisoners for years, every once in a while some group or another will get it in their mind to raid us.  Not much for telling stories though, lots of fighting and blood syncopated with lost friends."

"For me, got enough of the hazard pay saved up that with the payout this time to get me a bit of land to work with the missus, quiet and peaceful like."



soulnova said:


> Tassara frowns seeing her state. "_...The cleric's couldn't deal with her?_.... Max. I need you to take a good look at what I'm going to do with Detect Magic... tell me if what happens looks familiar to you"
> 
> 
> "Well, if you are going to try to heal her, it would look familiar" Max raises and eyebrow and casts Detect Magic per her request.
> ...



There's no magic about the woman, and no unusual magical reaction from the healing.

There is a quite unusual reaction from the woman at the healing though, as the magical healing washes over her she lets out a moan of pleasure, shaking on her seat as if in the throes of ecstasy.  And attracting more than a little attention.

The woman looks up at Tassara with hungry eyes and reaches shaky hands towards the cleric.  She speaks, mouth awkward and barely able to form words, the only thing understandable is a plea for "more!"

One of the leaders of the guards looks over swearing and stomps over, "what in the nine hells is going on here?"  Looking between the woman and Tassara he groans, "oh by the Valiant's sword you didn't?  She's been dosed with Euphorica, gotta let that wear off first.  Oh blazes.  Never mind."  Without waiting for any response from Tassara the guard heads back over to some of the other guards and begins discussing things with them, vigorously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman looks up at Tassara with hungry eyes and reaches shaky hands towards the cleric.  She speaks, mouth awkward and barely able to form words, the only thing understandable is a plea for "more!"
> 
> One of the leaders of the guards looks over swearing and stomps over, "what in the nine hells is going on here?"  Looking between the woman and Tassara he groans, "oh by the Valiant's sword you didn't?  She's been dosed with Euphorica, gotta let that wear off first.  Oh blazes.  Never mind."  Without waiting for any response from Tassara the guard heads back over to some of the other guards and begins discussing things with them, vigorously.


"Hmm?"
Ulysesn decides to listen in on the guards without looking as if he's not paying attention.
Perception: 1d20+19
10+22 = 32


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm?"
> Ulysesn decides to listen in on the guards without looking as if he's not paying attention.
> Perception: 1d20+19
> 10+22 = 32



It sounds like normal "work" talk to Ulysesn.  The guards are discussing how they'll set camp and orders of shifts and the like.  The more important guard seems a bit miffed but otherwise it doesn't sound unusual.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

Ulysesn shrugs showing a lack of interest in much of anything going on  at the moment and just yawns.
"Why can't they just teleport us there? 
Hope that damn wizard is having more luck on his side."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2015)

"Errh..." Max seems not disgusted but wierded out by the girl's reaction. 

"Euphorica? oh... well, this is awkward. Hey, *Duncan*, can you help her to sleep? She needs time to shake off her addiction... I might have set her back accidentally"  she says embarrassed and worried.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Bandits, yeah, lots of those."  The guard eyes Yuki curiously but doesn't have much better to do than talk, "been escorting prisoners for years, every once in a while some group or another will get it in their mind to raid us.  Not much for telling stories though, lots of fighting and blood syncopated with lost friends."
> 
> "For me, got enough of the hazard pay saved up that with the payout this time to get me a bit of land to work with the missus, quiet and peaceful like."



"Ah makes sense." Yuki does a cartwheel so she's back on her feet, then picks up Hobbes around the chest as a child were a housecat.  "I see adventuring and guard work isn't all that different.  I wish you and her the best.  Though I do wonder if the hazard pay is up to what the hazard is worth." she presses her face into the grumpy tiger's fur, "Promise we won't cause too much trouble.  I'll take it easy on you big guy, just talking, no more bugging than circling and talkin.  So what's your name?  I like to know." she grins at the guard, holding the beast with one arm, grabbing his paw with her other hand and waving it the man.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2015)

Duncan looks at the woman with a raised eyebrow as she moans

Herbalism: Euphorica
1d20+20
4+20 = 24

"Aye I can put her te sleep. Poor Lassie...hey doesn't she look a little like...uh...never mind"

Casts Slumber


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2015)

"I know... she looks a lot like Makenna" Tassara nods to Duncan. "But... I can't be her. Hayao? Care to take a look at her?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Ah makes sense." Yuki does a cartwheel so she's back on her feet, then picks up Hobbes around the chest as a child were a housecat.  "I see adventuring and guard work isn't all that different.  I wish you and her the best.  Though I do wonder if the hazard pay is up to what the hazard is worth." she presses her face into the grumpy tiger's fur, "Promise we won't cause too much trouble.  I'll take it easy on you big guy, just talking, no more bugging than circling and talkin.  So what's your name?  I like to know." she grins at the guard, holding the beast with one arm, grabbing his paw with her other hand and waving it the man.



"Name's Steve," the guard keeps one eye on Yuki curiously while he walks.  "And I suppose I appreciate the sentiments, though I'm sure I don't know anything about adventuring.  Most we have to deal with normally is bandits, or maybe an especially aggressive group of orcs or goblins raiding.  We'll be out of their range soon though, and with the army in the area probably nothing to worry there."



Vergil said:


> "Aye I can put her te sleep. Poor Lassie...hey doesn't she look a little like...uh...never mind"



The woman passes quiets down and passes out.  One of the other prisoners jerks up in surprise screaming about how Duncan is a witch and he killed the crazy one and ate her soul but nobody pays him any particular attention.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2015)

Duncan looks at the other prisoner accusing him of being witch and winks at him.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2015)

Max chuckles at the man's reaction and smiles at Duncan. 

Tassara will make sure the girl has a blanket to sleep with and stays close by keeping an eye on her and the road. "Thank you Duncan" she nods to the _witch_.  (())  Beyond that, Max and Tass stay quiet for a while more, hoping to reach the city soon. 


Perception 1d20+26=32


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

> "I know... she looks a lot like Makenna" Tassara nods to Duncan. "But... I can't be her. Hayao? Care to take a look at her?"


"..."


WorkingMoogle said:


> "Name's Steve," the guard keeps one eye on Yuki curiously while he walks.  "And I suppose I appreciate the sentiments, though I'm sure I don't know anything about adventuring.  Most we have to deal with normally is bandits, or maybe an especially aggressive group of orcs or goblins raiding.  We'll be out of their range soon though, and with the army in the area probably nothing to worry there."



"A dragon swooping down and attacking."
Ulysesn chuckles


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hayao watches as Tassara assesses the woman before exchanging a glance with Rin, the two nodding. "Of course," he says and then removes his spectacles, assessing the woman and her state of being.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

((Going to move on after this post so it doesn't take 4 weeks to get to the city  ))



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches as Tassara assesses the woman before exchanging a glance with Rin, the two nodding. "Of course," he says and then removes his spectacles, assessing the woman and her state of being.



It's tough for Hayao to tell, the woman's aura has streaks of black across it muddling it.  The points where it is clear it gleams but she's clearly lost a lot of what she was.

If healed she'd probably be somewhere in the 6th-12th level.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

The caravan marches on and the rest of the day is quiet.  Lantana slumbers throughout the trip, none of the guards or prisoners is interested in waking her until they have to.

They find a clear spot in the plains to set camp, setting up a series of small tents for the prisoners in the middle of the site with larger tents for the guard around the perimeter.  Lanters are hung and cookfires lit and soon the air is filled with the scent of a rich stew (which is nutritious and filling if somewhat basic fair).

The other prisoners are let out of their wagon and free to mill around the campsite for a time before the sun sets.  As soon as Lantana is woken her gaze passes across the campsite and immediately locks on Tassara, though she follows the guard's lead to sit by the fire and eat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The caravan marches on and the rest of the day is quiet.  Lantana slumbers throughout the trip, none of the guards or prisoners is interested in waking her until they have to.
> 
> They find a clear spot in the plains to set camp, setting up a series of small tents for the prisoners in the middle of the site with larger tents for the guard around the perimeter.  Lanters are hung and cookfires lit and soon the air is filled with the scent of a rich stew (which is nutritious and filling if somewhat basic fair).
> 
> The other prisoners are let out of their wagon and free to mill around the campsite for a time before the sun sets.  As soon as Lantana is woken her gaze passes across the campsite and immediately locks on Tassara, though she follows the guard's lead to sit by the fire and eat.



Ulysesn looks back and forth and makes his way to the woman Tassara was looking at. "!" This person looks almost just like Makenna, but she is dead and if it was Makenna she wouldn't be here like this.
Ulysesn decides to eat with her.
"Have I seen you before?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks back and forth and makes his way to the woman Tassara was looking at. "!" This person looks just like Makenna, but she is dead and if it was Makenna she wouldn't be here like this.
> Ulysesn decides to eat with her.
> "Have I seen you before?"



Lantana eats her stew with occasional reminder from one of the guards while staring around at Tassara.  When her gaze passes over Ulysesn there's no look of recognition in her eyes and she doesn't respond to his question.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana eats her stew with occasional reminder from one of the guards while staring around at Tassara.  When her gaze passes over Ulysesn there's no look of recognition in her eyes and she doesn't respond to his question.



"Ah I guess not."
Ulysesn eats some of the stew then grabs one of the woods on the cookfires and attempts to start eating the fire on it like cotton candy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah I guess not."
> Ulysesn eats some of the stew then grabs one of the woods on the cookfires and attempts to start eating the fire on it like cotton candy.



There's no reaction from Lantana, who instead continues to search for Tassara through the people milling around, occasionally eating when reminded.

One of the other prisoners does laugh and start applauding, "an entertainer?  Will you juggle next?  Or tell stories?  Suppose if I'm going to rot in a cell we might as well go in style."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's no reaction from Lantana, who instead continues to search for Tassara through the people milling around, occasionally eating when reminded.
> 
> One of the other prisoners does laugh and start applauding, "an entertainer?  Will you juggle next?  Or tell stories?  Suppose if I'm going to rot in a cell we might as well go in style."


Ulysesn smiles
"Well I am bored."
Ulysesn sticks his head into the cook fire, breathing all the fire he can in fully. Coming out then breathing a puff of fire out into the air as quickly as he can.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles
> "Well I am bored."
> Ulysesn sticks his head into the cook fire, breathing all the fire he can in fully. Coming out then breathing a puff of fire out into the air as quickly as he can.



More prisoners and a few guards start to gather to watch the show cheering him on.  They begin to call out various suggestions for other tricks.  Lantana still doesn't react, she seems more intent on her search.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> More prisoners and a few guards start to gather to watch the show cheering him on.  They begin to call out various suggestions for other tricks.  Lantana still doesn't react, she seems more intent on her search.



"Oh I got a good one for you, but I'll need some oil drenched clothes. Don't want to ruin my equipment." 
Diplomacy:1d20+20
7+20 = 27
Ulysesn is sure to hand his stuff to Hayao temporarily to make sure it doesn't burn.
Then after that request is done he'll light himself on fire after changing clothes and dances like Makenna as best as he can for a long period of time. A fire dance.
Dance: 1d20+5
20+5 = 25


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hayao watches Ulysesn with a distant gaze, and then begins to observe each of the party members with Lifesense as well. (I'd rather not roll it a dozen times, but he's going to continue trying no each of them, including Rin.)

Then, he telepathically informs Tassara of what he'd seen regarding Lantanna, and also the rest of them, silently eating his stew all the while.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2015)

(( Sorry! ))

Tassara comes back with Kathy and Max in tow to the center of the camp. She had been baking sa dozen muffins. 

Cook 1d20+15=23

She gives one to Max and heads to Duncan. "Have one, for helping" she then looks to the girl "...And you can have some more too" she offers Lantana some muffins.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2015)

"I think she wants something other than muffins." Duncan says taking a bite out of one.

"She's addicted, I wonder if I can use my powers to cure her of it..."

Duncan uses *evil eye* (will save) and then *Sow thought*

"You do not need drugs. You will beat this addiction." he says

"Not much, but perhaps it's all she needs te help her. Though I'd like te know where she got those drugs from, must be someone makin and distributin them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches Ulysesn with a distant gaze, and then begins to observe each of the party members with Lifesense as well. (I'd rather not roll it a dozen times, but he's going to continue trying no each of them, including Rin.)
> 
> Then, he telepathically informs Tassara of what he'd seen regarding Lantanna, and also the rest of them, silently eating his stew all the while.


((Going to try to keep this brief, if you want me to elaborate I'll try))

Well, each of the party members is stronger than most "normal" people, from their experiences and from other things.  They're also "colored" different based on their personalities.

There's an odd "echo" of sorts between Ulysesn, Duncan, Tassara, Drell, and Troyce, it pulls on them toward each other as if they're linked in some way.

Drell's aura has more detail to it than the normal fuzzy glow than the others, as if it resembles her more directly.  Somehow her aura has more permanence than the others?

Kaylee's aura is blindingly bright, a fountain of life force coming from within.

Yuki's aura has the same sort of "tenacity" that Rin's and her people's did, it feels more wild, primal than theirs did though.

Annie has a second sort of "pulse" to her aura, as if there's a second aura waiting to get out.

Ironwall has no aura.

Nissa's aura is oddly patched, the same pattern as the tattoos across her body are dead in her aura.  What remains is bright enough to make up for this but Hayao feels like something important is missing.

((I think that's everyone?))



soulnova said:


> (( Sorry! ))
> 
> Tassara comes back with Kathy and Max in tow to the center of the camp. She had been baking sa dozen muffins.
> 
> ...



With prompting the girl eats a muffin, eyes still locked on Tassara as she does so.  As Duncan suggests she obviously is looking for something more from her.



Vergil said:


> "I think she wants something other than muffins." Duncan says taking a bite out of one.
> 
> "She's addicted, I wonder if I can use my powers to cure her of it..."
> 
> ...



Duncan sees a slight glimmer of determination in her otherwise glassy eyes with her spell.  He can't be sure how much it will help but it seems to have taken effect.  She still keeps her eyes locked on Tassara though.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh I got a good one for you, but I'll need some oil drenched clothes. Don't want to ruin my equipment."
> Diplomacy:1d20+20
> 7+20 = 27
> Ulysesn is sure to hand his stuff to Hayao temporarily to make sure it doesn't burn.
> ...



Lantana ignores Ulysesn for a while, but eventually glances over at him.  Through her drug-addled mind it's clear that a thought is beginning to process while he dances.  Then suddenly with surprising speed the girl darts forward, toward the fire.

The air is immediately filled with the stench of charred flesh and there's a burst of movement as the guards react.  They quickly pull the girl out but not before blackened burns cover her chest.  She howls a pure, primal, agony, echoing across the camp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana ignores Ulysesn for a while, but eventually glances over at him.  Through her drug-addled mind it's clear that a thought is beginning to process while he dances.  Then suddenly with surprising speed the girl darts forward, toward the fire.
> 
> The air is immediately filled with the stench of charred flesh and there's a burst of movement as the guards react.  They quickly pull the girl out but not before blackened burns cover her chest.  She howls a pure, primal, agony, echoing across the camp.


"..."
Ulysesn stops dancing with a dire look on his face and puts the fire on him out, then changes back to his proper equipment. Then looks towards the guards.
"Can you tell me everything you know about this woman? Any small details?"
Diplomacy:1d20+22
10+22 = 32
And will help heal the woman as best he can.
Heal:1d20+13
18+13 = 31


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "..."
> Ulysesn stops dancing with a dire look on his face and puts the fire on him out, then changes back to his proper equipment. Then looks towards the guards.
> "Can you tell me everything you know about this woman? Any small details?"
> Diplomacy:1d20+22
> ...



The woman's burns, while painful, are not immediately life threatening.  She fights against attempts to address her wounds, screaming and howling in pain the whole time.

Most of the guards with the caravan don't spend a lot of time in the city, one does speak up, "don't really know much, they say she was a prostitute in the refugee camp, didn't hear much about her until a few weeks ago when she started going crazy.  Didn't think she was much harm really, she didn't stay in one place long enough to cause much harm.  Last night they caught her breaking into Lord Modnar's home, mind burned out from drugs."

"Clerics here thought she would be better off at one of the larger temples where she could be treated properly, it'll take a while for the her to wean off the damage, assuming she ever does."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The woman's burns, while painful, are not immediately life threatening.  She fights against attempts to address her wounds, screaming and howling in pain the whole time.
> 
> Most of the guards with the caravan don't spend a lot of time in the city, one does speak up, "don't really know much, they say she was a prostitute in the refugee camp, didn't hear much about her until a few weeks ago when she started going crazy.  Didn't think she was much harm really, she didn't stay in one place long enough to cause much harm.  Last night they caught her breaking into Lord Modnar's home, mind burned out from drugs."
> 
> "Clerics here thought she would be better off at one of the larger temples where she could be treated properly, it'll take a while for the her to wean off the damage, assuming she ever does."


Ulysesn takes some hair from the woman and stashes it away while treating her despite the fight she is putting up.
"So no one actually knows who this woman is or so they say... 
Assuming this trial works out how do we take custody of this woman in particular?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes some hair from the woman and stashes it away while treating her despite the fight she is putting up.
> "So no one actually knows who this woman is or so they say...
> Assuming this trial works out how do we take custody of this woman in particular?"



The guard shifts slightly, "I'm afraid such questions are above my station.  Ultimately it would be up to the judge, she still has crimes she must stand trial for once she is healthy enough to."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2015)

Tassara bits her lip seeing the girl running into the fire. She will put out the fire on her with Create Water on her.

"Can we restrict her movements until we get there? I fear she's going to keep trying hurting herself on purpose to get healed" Tassara pleads with the guard. 

Mundane Heal check 1d20+18=32

"Lantana. I'm sorry. What I did was wrong. I didn't know your problem before I tried to heal you. I'll not heal you with magic anymore  until you get it out of your system. I'll do my best without Magic, but please, _*stop hurting yourself*_. Don't you want to get better? Don't you miss feeling normal?"

Diplomacy 1d20+27=46


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The guard shifts slightly, "I'm afraid such questions are above my station.  Ultimately it would be up to the judge, she still has crimes she must stand trial for once she is healthy enough to."



"Ah I see I'll be treating her the entire night.
I don't need sleep particularly, do you have any sort of medicines I can work with?"
Diplomacy:1d20+20
18+20 = 38


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

The woman fights thrashing against attempts to treat her while howling in agony the entire time.  You'll need to restrain her before you can do any mundane treatments.

One of the guards speaks up, "we've got rope, you could tie her up."  He grimaces looking at the woman though, "will hurt to no end with those burns though."

A different guard brings some supplies (treat as healing kit), "we've got some basic medicines here.  And clerics supplied us with antitoxins to help purge her system.  She's been docile before now for us, not sure what's got into her."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2015)

Using the quiet time on the trip, Kaylee sits in one of the wagons and uses her Divination spell to see what might happen for them when they get to their destination.

The druid sits quietly watching the groups interactions, rolling her eyes at the turmoil with the woman.  "Damage has been done.  Might as well fix her the right way first and work with her afterwards."  Kaylee moves forward then calls to Yuki.  "Yuki, hold the poor girl down!"  

If/When Yuki does that Kaylee will strip her of her clothes and look her over carefully to see how bad she is injured or anything else that might be off.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+22:
8,+22
Total:30

Afterwards she will use her foggy memories to see if she can remember anything about what is going on with the woman.

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+13:
16,+13
Total:29

If she thinks it might work she will use Cure Critical Wounds imbued with her life wrought spells to help pull the addiction from the woman.

She will worry about the woman's clothes after everything is done.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2015)

Politely refusing food when the time came to eat, the monk sat on the ground meditating for a while with Hobbes, the first time truly focusing in a while.  Without a moment of delay, Yuki leaps to her feet when Kaylee calls for her, “Got it!” she rushes towards the woman to pull her into a grapple and knock them both unceremoniously to the ground.

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+20:
19,+20
Total:39

If she catches, she will continue holding the woman through everything Kaylee does.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2015)

"Don't use any magical healing. The addiction she has is with healing. There's a drug that makes a cleric's healing to make you euphoric... It damages your mind too" Tassara warns Kaylee. "I didn't know it was this drug and I used my healing earlier. I believe that's the reason she's looking for more, she might have become addicted to my magic healing... We will need to use mundane ways..." 

Tassara will use one of the Heal Kits once Yuki has grappled the girl.  (previous check ) Heal check 1d20+18=32

"It will hurt.... but she needs to stay still"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2015)

Yuki lets off a grunt,"Back off Tassy, let Kaylee try her thing first.  I know you're good at this stuff, but doesn't Kaylee's magic work different because of her other power?" she implies the necromancy without saying it outright because of the guards' possible paranoia. 


((Let her use her foggy memories first ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The woman fights thrashing against attempts to treat her while howling in agony the entire time.  You'll need to restrain her before you can do any mundane treatments.
> 
> One of the guards speaks up, "we've got rope, you could tie her up."  He grimaces looking at the woman though, "will hurt to no end with those burns though."
> 
> A different guard brings some supplies (treat as healing kit), "we've got some basic medicines here.  And clerics supplied us with antitoxins to help purge her system.  She's been docile before now for us, not sure what's got into her."


"... Those will work for now."


Kuno said:


> Using the quiet time on the trip, Kaylee sits in one of the wagons and uses her Divination spell to see what might happen for them when they get to their destination.
> 
> The druid sits quietly watching the groups interactions, rolling her eyes at the turmoil with the woman.  "Damage has been done.  Might as well fix her the right way first and work with her afterwards."  Kaylee moves forward then calls to Yuki.  "Yuki, hold the poor girl down!"
> 
> ...


"H-hold on you might kill her."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2015)

"Oh like anything would have stopped you if she didn't look like Makenna.  Everyone just shut up before I silence you all." She growls lowly, a true threat hanging in her words.

Intimidate
Roll(1d20)+10:
15,+10
Total:25


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Oh like anything would have stopped you if she didn't look like Makenna.  Everyone just shut up before I silence you all." She growls lowly, a true threat hanging in her words.
> 
> Intimidate
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...



Ulysesn just sweats
"Been talking with the others more have you? We don't fully understand Makenna, it could be her after a process or a key part of revival. Let me look at her hands."
Ulysesn checks for the scar in the oathmaking process.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan's Herbalism_ 




((Sorry I missed this before, thought you were just identifying the drug))

Duncan's aware of Euphorica, though it's a fairly unusual drug to encounter.  It's natural (if processed) however by itself it doesn't really do much, it reacts unusually to the energies of magical healing though to produce the euphoric effect.

It's not really meant to be consumed directly, however the body's generally pretty good about purging such things from the system.  If they can force fluids in her they can probably speed the process, get it purged in a day or so?




Yuki has no problem pinning the girl down.  She's agile but has little strength in her limbs to fight with.

Once stripped the signs of malnourishment are obvious.  But other than this there's no sign of injury to her.  If anything she's in surprisingly good shape for a drug addicted prostitute.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee's Memories_ 




The situation brings to mind memories of brown mold, which causes a strange sensation where her normal memories and her fuzzy memories collide on a subject.

Brown mold is attracted to warmth.  Bringing heat or fire near it causes it to grow with supernatural speed.  In many cases consuming the body or source of heat in the growth.  Fire causes it to grow rapidly, but a flame can still burn it.  So a big enough conflagration can consume it faster than it grows.  Or a deep enough cold kills it instantly.

The drug is much the same, it's "harmless" when not in the presence of healing, but then it takes some time to go away.  It's possible that Kaylee could summon up enough power in her healing to overload the addiction, however it's likely going to have an effect on the woman before she does (meaning basically the woman's going to be addicted to Kaylee's healing too, probably worse than she is for Tassara's, though after that you could heal the other damage normally).

Alternately you use negative energy (inflict spells if you have any of those) to purge the drug, though those would also damage the woman normally.




The woman's hands are ragged and shaky but also scar-free.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2015)

Duncan looks at Kaylee's furrowed brow, knowing she's concentrating on something.

"Find anythin Kaylee? I know a wee bit about the drug she's on. It should run through her system if we get enough fluids in her - maybe a day or so."

"Drell, what do ye think? what's the likelihood of this bein Makenna in some form? Though I kinda hope it isn't her - or at least she doesn't remember too much. I think when she finds out how fast her husband moved on she'll be thinkin...haha...oh *deer*...hahaa!"

Duncan is quite happy amusing himself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

Vergil said:


> I think when she finds out how fast her husband moved on she'll be thinkin...haha...oh *deer*...hahaa!"
> 
> Duncan is quite happy amusing himself



Ulysesn turns red and turns to Duncan
"P-Please don't talk about that. I-It's hard enough as is."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2015)

"It is possible that I could overload her system to purge everything.  Or injuring her more could pull it out..."  Biting her lip in indecision, Kaylee shakes her head.  "But I would hate to do any more harm.  She is in enough pain."  She reaches down and grabs the woman's clothes and casts mend on them.  "We could get some soft blankets and swaddle her like you would a baby.  She can't move and rough rope isn't being abrasive." She turns to the cleric and acts on Duncan's advice.  "*Tassy*, could you make a bunch of broth?  Something so we can start things moving?  I believe you and I would be plenty to help heal her, plus Yuki for guarding."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2015)

"What's hard enough?" Duncan says continuing to laugh. "I mean ye were a woman then right...so...ahahahaha!"

Duncan drops to his knees and tears flow down his eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "What's hard enough?" Duncan says continuing to laugh. "I mean ye were a woman then right...so...ahahahaha!"
> 
> Duncan drops to his knees and tears flow down his eyes.



"Tchhh! Well whatever! I don't think this is Makenna anyway after thinking about it. Maybe an unknown relative of some sort, the resemblance is too much. We should be able to find out more if we help heal her properly, the intoxicants should help right?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2015)

"Yes, of course I can" Tassara will make some broth with the rations she has.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Drell, what do ye think? what's the likelihood of this bein Makenna in some form? Though I kinda hope it isn't her - or at least she doesn't remember too much. I think when she finds out how fast her husband moved on she'll be thinkin...haha...oh *deer*...hahaa!"



Drell shoots Duncan a withering look. "For Makenna's sake I hope this isn't her, but I'm confident that you all will do something reckless that results in her death anyway. So I suppose it doesn't really matter, does it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell shoots Duncan a withering look. "For Makenna's sake I hope this isn't her, but I'm confident that you all will do something reckless that results in her death anyway. So I suppose it doesn't really matter, does it?"



"Still wonder who did that to us in town. The drugs that is."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

Lantana continues her howling for some time once trussed up but eventually quiets down and passes out for the night.  A night which passes uneventfully save being cold and generally disagreeable.

In the morning the guards pass out bread and dried fruit while packing up camp for the trip to continue, by all indications it looks like it will be another uneventful day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

Ulysesn meditates for his spells. 

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Level 1
Resist energy
entangle
Primal Hunter
Level 2
Windwall
Primal instinct
Windwall



He will cast Primal instinct,primal hunter.
((24 hours, +5 ini,Climb,Jump,Swim checks,survival))
Then keeps on eye on the woman
"Keep your food."
Ulysesn walks over to Nissa
"Are you finding any fun in this?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks over to Nissa
> "Are you finding any fun in this?"



Nissa yawns and munches on some dried fruit as she studies her brownie-sized spellbook.  "It's traveling I suppose.  Could be more exciting with singing or something maybe?  But I suppose not really until we get there.  Then it will be exciting, what's a trial like?  Will there be games?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa yawns and munches on some dried fruit as she studies her brownie-sized spellbook.  "It's traveling I suppose.  Could be more exciting with singing or something maybe?  But I suppose not really until we get there.  Then it will be exciting, what's a trial like?  Will there be games?"



"Ah a trial is like being exiled from like say the pixie village for doing something bad, except they might do worse things than that or not as bad things. Judge you basically. You have to be careful of what you say and think of how they will react or it'll likely be worse... Don't talk about things unless asked yourself while we are on this trip or in the city we are going to and if asked only answer what is specifically asked bare minimum. It can make things worse if you don't, understand?"
Ulysesn then stares at fluffykins
"You too, help us out here. It's important."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2015)

After waking up, Tassara will see what was Lantana's health improvement for the last 8 or so hours. Hopefully her mind should be better now.  She will provide a more mundane healing before they start moving. (( was there any ability score regeneration?? ))


Tassara will feed Lantana more broth if she's still tied up or grappled.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

Nissa scoffs, "I understand what's a trial is.  I just don't know how human's do it.  Do you dance?  Dancing is very important to pixie trials.  If your conscience is heavy you won't be able to dance well."  She looks up from her study, "you worry too much though.  We're the good guys, just be good guys and I'm sure it will all work out."

Fluffykins, of course, being a cat ignores your human concerns.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa scoffs, "I understand what's a trial is.  I just don't know how human's do it.  Do you dance?  Dancing is very important to pixie trials.  If your conscience is heavy you won't be able to dance well."  She looks up from her study, "you worry too much though.  We're the good guys, just be good guys and I'm sure it will all work out."
> 
> Fluffykins, of course, being a cat ignores your human concerns.



Ulysesn sighs looking at Fluffykins _stop being so smug and help me a little. Maybe I'll buy you a mountain of catnip if you do_ he thinks then looks to Nissa
"Human trials aren't fun Nissa. That's how they are, no fun allowed. No excitement allowed. No dancing or anything of the sort, just standing around and talking then deciding if the person should live,die, wait a long period of time in a boring place, or repent based on what is spoken about and the evidence. Good guys tend to lose in these things just as much as bad guys because it doesn't matter who the good guys are in them."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs looking at Fluffykins _stop being so smug and help me a little. Maybe I'll buy you a mountain of catnip if you do_ he thinks then looks to Nissa
> "Human trials aren't fun Nissa. That's how they are, no fun allowed. No excitement allowed. No dancing or anything of the sort, just standing around and talking then deciding if the person should live,die, wait a long period of time in a boring place, or repent based on what is spoken about and the evidence. Good guys tend to lose in these things just as much as bad guys because it doesn't matter who the good guys are in them."



"Uly, I think things work different here than from Dnalgne" Tassara chuckles "You might be overreacting a little bit. In any case, if you are so worried about the outcome, then you and Drell could be working on a case we can present when we get there... I'm sure she knows how laws function here better than any of us"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2015)

"Trial by dancin sounds great - that or trial by drinkin!" Duncan says after refreshing his spells. 

He looks over to Nissa "Aye I don't like bein bored either." 

He asks a few of the prisoners and the guards "If ye suddenly had 100gold pieces what would ye do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

soulnova said:


> After waking up, Tassara will see what was Lantana's health improvement for the last 8 or so hours. Hopefully her mind should be better now.  She will provide a more mundane healing before they start moving. (( was there any ability score regeneration?? ))
> 
> Tassara will feed Lantana more broth if she's still tied up or grappled.



((I'm assuming she's being kept swaddled/tied up as Kaylee described))

After the night's care she's looking somewhat better.  The burns are well on their way to healing.  Mentally she looks a little better from the night's rest and care but is still a long ways off of being healed.

She doesn't resist as Tassara feeds her, apparently happy for even mundane attention from the cleric.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs looking at Fluffykins _stop being so smug and help me a little. Maybe I'll buy you a mountain of catnip if you do_ he thinks then looks to Nissa
> "Human trials aren't fun Nissa. That's how they are, no fun allowed. No excitement allowed. No dancing or anything of the sort, just standing around and talking then deciding if the person should live,die, wait a long period of time in a boring place, or repent based on what is spoken about and the evidence. Good guys tend to lose in these things just as much as bad guys because it doesn't matter who the good guys are in them."



"Really?  They should learn pixie trials.  Maybe we can make it exciting then.  Costumes?  Painted faces?"  The brownie shrugs.  "Anyway, we didn't do anything wrong so there's nothing to worry about."

Fluffykins stretches and starts bathing himself, steadfastly ignoring Ulysesn's telepathic communication.



Vergil said:


> "Trial by dancin sounds great - that or trial by drinkin!" Duncan says after refreshing his spells.
> 
> He looks over to Nissa "Aye I don't like bein bored either."
> 
> He asks a few of the prisoners and the guards "If ye suddenly had 100gold pieces what would ye do?"



The guards look at Duncan's suggestion suspiciously.  Most of the prisoners chuckle at the idea muttering variations of "hire a better lawyer?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming she's being kept swaddled/tied up as Kaylee described))
> 
> After the night's care she's looking somewhat better.  The burns are well on their way to healing.  Mentally she looks a little better from the night's rest and care but is still a long ways off of being healed.
> 
> She doesn't resist as Tassara feeds her, apparently happy for even mundane attention from the cleric.



"Can we ready spells to temporarily increase her intelligence so we can properly speak to her for a short while?"





> "Really?  They should learn pixie trials.  Maybe we can make it exciting then.  Costumes?  Painted faces?"  The brownie shrugs.  "Anyway, we didn't do anything wrong so there's nothing to worry about."
> 
> Fluffykins stretches and starts bathing himself, steadfastly ignoring Ulysesn's telepathic communication.


Ulysesn just frowns
"Just don't be surprised okay."




> The guards look at Duncan's suggestion suspiciously.  Most of the prisoners chuckle at the idea muttering variations of "hire a better lawyer?"


"Hes not trying to bribe you if that's what you're thinking. He just wants some entertainment. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Can we ready spells to temporarily increase her intelligence so we can properly speak to her for a short while?"


Nissa frowns apologetically, "I don't have any magic like that, sorry."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn just frowns
> "Just don't be surprised okay."



Nissa shrugs, "it'll work out.  We're the good guys, stuff works out for us.  You big people worry too much."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2015)

Yuki helps Lantana during the process with Tassara and Kaylee, keeping a comforting hold on the woman, even while the cleric fed her.  "I want to make sure she stays safe, is that alright Tassy?  She feels so fragile and helpless...I need to make sure she recovers, not that I don't trust you and Kaylee." she smiles, slightly embarassed.  She seems to have become very protective from just the night.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki helps Lantana during the process with Tassara and Kaylee, keeping a comforting hold on the woman, even while the cleric fed her.  "I want to make sure she stays safe, is that alright Tassy?  She feels so fragile and helpless...I need to make sure she recovers, not that I don't trust you and Kaylee." she smiles, slightly embarassed.  She seems to have become very protective from just the night.



Ulysesn walks over.
"Tassara when night falls I think the drugs will be out of her system. Can you *restore* her mind with your spells once it's all gone then? After that we can just cast them again at day and she should be well enough."
Ulysesn then turns to Kaylee
"I'd also appreciate Kaylee's help as well. With the two of you casting spells, I can hardly doubt she wouldn't be back to normal by the time we reach the city."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki helps Lantana during the process with Tassara and Kaylee, keeping a comforting hold on the woman, even while the cleric fed her.  "I want to make sure she stays safe, is that alright Tassy?  She feels so fragile and helpless...I need to make sure she recovers, not that I don't trust you and Kaylee." she smiles, slightly embarassed.  She seems to have become very protective from just the night.



The young woman seems calmer today than she did last night.  She still seems barely aware of what's going on but she's at least not fighting as much.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2015)

Yuki continues to hug the woman, closing her eyes to address Ulysesn,"Tread carefully Princess.  Just trust Tassara and Kaylee.  Do not tell them what to do, you know nothing of their spells." she says in a low tone, sounding exhausted at simply Ulysesn's presence.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The guards look at Duncan's suggestion suspiciously.  Most of the prisoners chuckle at the idea muttering variations of "hire a better lawyer?"



"Well, what have ye got te lose? At the worst we kill the time and get te know each other, at best yer a 100gp richer."

((I'm pretty sure it would set them for life yeah?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

((We'll keep moving while the moving's good))

The group travels on through the day making expected progress and without unusual encounter.  Soon it's getting late and the guards begin making camp much like the night before while muttering about not setting anyone on fire tonight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki continues to hug the woman, closing her eyes to address Ulysesn,"Tread carefully Princess.  Just trust Tassara and Kaylee.  Do not tell them what to do, you know nothing of their spells." she says in a low tone, sounding exhausted at simply Ulysesn's presence.



"I know despite not being a true healer even my magic can help in this case if Kaylee were not here. The addiction will be the worst part, her will it will be tested. Take care not to upset her Yuki."
Ulysesn walks away and goes over to where Duncan is.
He mainly chats up the guards, making small talk trying to keep them cheered up and performing tricks along the way.
Diplomacy:1d20+20
11+20 = 31
Slight of hand: 1d20+14
6+14 = 20
Acrobatics: 1d20+15
18+15 = 33
Dance: 1d20+5
11+5 = 16


EvilMoogle said:


> ((We'll keep moving while the moving's good))
> 
> The group travels on through the day making expected progress and without unusual encounter.  Soon it's getting late and the guards begin making camp much like the night before while muttering about not setting anyone on fire tonight.


Ulysesn sits nearby to watch the curing process of the woman


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2015)

_'Don't be so confident about that, Princess is no where near Kaylee and he knows it.'_ She says in her mind, refusing  to acknowledge Ulysesn anymore, focusing her full attention on the woman and the two healers around.


*Spoiler*: _Druidic_ 



"You two doing alright, how she looking for you guys?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2015)

Hayao is more or less silent for the entirety of the way, moving at a brisk pace and keeping to himself. Tassara might note that he'll occasionally bother her telepathically with questions here and there, idle ones, about what she knows of the other party members. Rin lounges in her fox form once they make camp for the next night, Hayao moving towards Lantanna and sitting down near her to take his evening meal, watching Tassara and Kaylee's process closely.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao is more or less silent for the entirety of the way, moving at a brisk pace and keeping to himself. Tassara might note that he'll occasionally bother her telepathically with questions here and there, idle ones, about what she knows of the other party members. Rin lounges in her fox form once they make camp for the next night, Hayao moving towards Lantanna and sitting down near her to take his evening meal, watching Tassara and Kaylee's process closely.



Yuki looks over at Hayao, gently petting the woman's head as she sits behind Lantana.  "If you're worried about her, she's slowly getting better." she smiles as she speaks quietly as to not startle.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2015)

"Curious," he says after a moment of consideration. "...though not worried."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

"I shoulda figured, you don't worry much."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> _'Don't be so confident about that, Princess is no where near Kaylee and he knows it.'_ She says in her mind, refusing  to acknowledge Ulysesn anymore, focusing her full attention on the woman and the two healers around.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Druidic_
> ...


Ulysesn walks over to see if the system of the drugs have been removed by the toxicant since the two healers haven't done much
Heal check: 14
"I can't tell if the drug that triggers the healing addiction has worn off or not. What about you three?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

The evening carries on normally, without anyone catching themselves on fire for a change, and eventually most people go to sleep.

The night passes uneventfully, and as before when morning comes the guards begin to strip camp in order to prepare for the final day of travel.

The mundane treatments of Lantana recover a point of strength, a point of intelligence, and two points of wisdom (6 int, 7 wis, capable of conversation if anyone wants to try).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

"You finally starting to feel better?" Yuki softly questions to the woman, tilting her head to the side.  She brushes Lantana's cheek in a comforting way, smiling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The evening carries on normally, without anyone catching themselves on fire for a change, and eventually most people go to sleep.
> 
> The night passes uneventfully, and as before when morning comes the guards begin to strip camp in order to prepare for the final day of travel.
> 
> The mundane treatments of Lantana recover a point of strength, a point of intelligence, and two points of wisdom (6 int, 7 wis, capable of conversation if anyone wants to try).



Ulysesn meditates for his spells. 

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Level 1
Resist energy
entangle
Primal Hunter
Level 2
Owl's Wisdom
Primal instinct
Windwall



He will cast Primal instinct,primal hunter.
((24 hours, +5 ini,Climb,Jump,Swim checks,survival))
"Okay lets see what I can do here...."
Ulysesn walks over to Latana to see if she is functional yet?
"Do you remember your name?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "You finally starting to feel better?" Yuki softly questions to the woman, tilting her head to the side.  She brushes Lantana's cheek in a comforting way, smiling.



Lantana looks around in somewhat of a daze, "I... don't know.  My chest burns and it feels like fire running through me, but I'm so cold at the same time."  Her voice is faint and meek.  "Where am I?  Why am I tied up?  Who are you people?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay lets see what I can do here...."
> Ulysesn walks over to Latana to see if she is functional yet?
> "Do you remember your name?"


She looks at Ulysesn a moment obviously deep in thought, "no, its like a fog in my head, I remember hurting, and everything spinning and."  She trails off obviously confused.  "I don't really know, what's going on?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana looks around in somewhat of a daze, "I... don't know.  My chest burns and it feels like fire running through me, but I'm so cold at the same time."  Her voice is faint and meek.  "Where am I?  Why am I tied up?  Who are you people?"
> 
> 
> She looks at Ulysesn a moment obviously deep in thought, "no, its like a fog in my head, I remember hurting, and everything spinning and."  She trails off obviously confused.  "I don't really know, what's going on?"



"Well, you were being brought to the city to be treated because you had taken a bunch of drugs and went crazy an kinda jumped into a fire.  You're tied up so we could make sure you got better."She smiles, pointing at those around, "That's Kaylee, and Tassara.  My name's Yuki.  We've been taking care of you, those two are healers that've been taking turns using mundane stuff to get you better." she allows Ulysesn to introduce himself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at Ulysesn a moment obviously deep in thought, "no, its like a fog in my head, I remember hurting, and everything spinning and."  She trails off obviously confused.  "I don't really know, what's going on?"



Ulysesn casts owl's wisdom on the girl before yuki speaks
(+4 wisdom)



Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, you were being brought to the city to be treated because you had taken a bunch of drugs and went crazy an kinda jumped into a fire.  You're tied up so we could make sure you got better."She smiles, pointing at those around, "That's Kaylee, and Tassara.  My name's Yuki.  We've been taking care of you, those two are healers that've been taking turns using mundane stuff to get you better." she allows Ulysesn to introduce himself.


"My name is Ulysesn, I am the man on fire you saw before... I recall you possibly following me at some point."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Well, you were being brought to the city to be treated because you had taken a bunch of drugs and went crazy an kinda jumped into a fire.  You're tied up so we could make sure you got better."She smiles, pointing at those around, "That's Kaylee, and Tassara.  My name's Yuki.  We've been taking care of you, those two are healers that've been taking turns using mundane stuff to get you better." she allows Ulysesn to introduce himself.



She shifts against the ropes briefly wincing slightly against the burns.  "Drugs?"  She sounds confused, lost in a haze of thoughts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "My name is Ulysesn, I am the man on fire you saw before... I recall you possibly following me at some point."



"Fire?  Following?"  She sounds quite confused.  "I'm sorry, I don't remember you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She shifts against the ropes briefly wincing slightly against the burns.  "Drugs?"  She sounds confused, lost in a haze of thoughts.



"Don't shift around too much, you have some nasty burns.  So you don't remember much at all, huh?" She tilts her head, "So if we were to let you out of those ropes, you wouldn't do anything crazy, would you?  And would you listen to Kaylee and Tassy?  Though...I'm not leaving your side little girl."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Fire?  Following?"  She sounds quite confused.  "I'm sorry, I don't remember you?"



"Well you wouldn't. Anyway, you're a prisoner at the moment, you committed some sort of crimes while on drugs and are going to be judged based on that soon. You're reasoning is going to be shoddier than you usually are right now. You are fighting an addiction now after all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Don't shift around too much, you have some nasty burns.  So you don't remember much at all, huh?" She tilts her head, "So if we were to let you out of those ropes, you wouldn't do anything crazy, would you?  And would you listen to Kaylee and Tassy?  Though...I'm not leaving your side little girl."



"I'll be good," she strains to look around again.  "Was I really so bad?  I don't really remember it's all hazy.  I remember... bad things... and a man hurting me.  Then here.  I don't really know what happened before?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well you wouldn't. Anyway, you're a prisoner at the moment, you committed some sort of crimes while on drugs and are going to be judged based on that soon. You're reasoning is going to be shoddier than you usually are right now. You are fighting an addiction now after all."



"I'm a criminal?"  She frowns, "I guess if you say so.  Can I ask what I did?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuki gives a surprised look and unbinds the woman, speaking as she does so, "I don't know if there was anything more than just drugs and prostitution." she scowls, "What kind of bad things if you don't mind me asking?  Don't push yourself though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki gives a surprised look and unbinds the woman, speaking as she does so, "I don't know if there was anything more than just drugs and prostitution." she scowls, "What kind of bad things if you don't mind me asking?  Don't push yourself though."



She blanches at the accusation of prostitution and looks down, "I don't really remember.  It guess could be as you say, I suppose I don't know myself right now.  Just a feeling of regret."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'll be good," she strains to look around again.  "Was I really so bad?  I don't really remember it's all hazy.  I remember... bad things... and a man hurting me.  Then here.  I don't really know what happened before?"





> She blanches at the accusation of prostitution and looks down, "I don't really remember. It guess could be as you say, I suppose I don't know myself right now. Just a feeling of regret."


A look of realization and disgust sweep over Ulysesn's face
"They said it had something to do with you breaking into someplace in a drug crazed rampage, but you don't seem to even be aware of that. It was likely a lie on the noble's part. This visit of yours looks like a set up out of some sort of revenge or to cover you up. Least that's my guess."
Ulysesn has an imagination to say the least, dislikes nobles despite being one himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

She nods and hugs the woman gently once the ropes were loosened.  "It's alright, weird stuff happens when you get into stuff that messes with your head.  Things'll go nowhere but up now, I'm sure of it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A look of realization and disgust sweep over Ulysesn's face
> "They said it had something to do with you breaking into someplace in a drug crazed rampage, but you don't seem to even be aware of that. It was likely a lie on the noble's part. This visit of yours looks like a set up out of some sort of revenge or to cover you up. Least that's my guess."
> Ulysesn has an imagination to say the least, dislikes nobles despite being one himself.



"Of course you would jump to the most convoluted and ridiculous answer," Drell says, rolling her eyes behind her mask. "Did you even consider that perhaps she doesn't remember breaking the law because she was out of her mind on drugs, not because she's being unfairly accused? Oh, wait, that would deny you another pretty young girl that needs you to come to her rescue. Carry on with your delusions then."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Of course you would jump to the most convoluted and ridiculous answer," Drell says, rolling her eyes behind her mask. "Did you even consider that perhaps she doesn't remember breaking the law because she was out of her mind on drugs, not because she's being unfairly accused? Oh, wait, that would deny you another pretty young girl that needs you to come to her rescue. Carry on with your delusions then."



"Tchh. It's a Lord, it's not out of the question. Nobility... it isn't noble anymore. Such things, sweeping poor women under the rug because it seems ridiculous so no one will care. It's unjust and one of the things wrong with this world."
Ulysesn makes a knowledge check about Lord Modnar
Nobility:1d20+8
10+8 = 18
"Drell, what do you know about a Lord Modnar?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A look of realization and disgust sweep over Ulysesn's face
> "They said it had something to do with you breaking into someplace in a drug crazed rampage, but you don't seem to even be aware of that. It was likely a lie on the noble's part. This visit of yours looks like a set up out of some sort of revenge or to cover you up. Least that's my guess."
> Ulysesn has an imagination to say the least, dislikes nobles despite being one himself.



The woman is quietly contemplative as Ulysesn speaks, apparently not able to confirm or deny such accusations.  She shifts again against the ropes and sniffs, tears welling in her eyes.



Captain Obvious said:


> She nods and hugs the woman gently once the ropes were loosened.  "It's  alright, weird stuff happens when you get into stuff that messes with  your head.  Things'll go nowhere but up now, I'm sure of it."



As soon as the bonds are loosened she quickly scrambles her way out of them but once free she sits still and doesn't appear to be up to any immediate trouble.  She sniffs again, "I hope so, I'm not sure how though, aren't I bound for a jail cell?"



Nicodemus said:


> "Of course you would jump to the most convoluted and ridiculous answer," Drell says, rolling her eyes behind her mask. "Did  you even consider that perhaps she doesn't remember breaking the law  because she was out of her mind on drugs, not because she's being  unfairly accused? Oh, wait, that would deny you another pretty young  girl that needs you to come to her rescue. Carry on with your delusions  then."



Lantana gives Drell a horrified look and looks back down sniffling quietly but saying nothing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tchh. It's a Lord, it's not out of the question. Nobility... it isn't noble anymore. Such things, sweeping poor women under the rug because it seems ridiculous so no one will care. It's unjust and one of the things wrong with this world."
> Ulysesn makes a knowledge check about Lord Modnar
> Nobility:1d20+8
> 10+8 = 18
> "Drell, what do you know about a Lord Modnar?"



"Yes, I'm sure that makes quite the story in your head, the noble son disgusted by the corruption of his ilk. Nobles, peasants...it means nothing. Titles we bestow upon ourselves to attempt to rationalize our actions." 

Knowledge Nobility:
1d20+49
13+49 = 62



EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana gives Drell a horrified look and looks back down sniffling quietly but saying nothing.



Drell eyes Latana contemptuously. "At least the last one could burst into flame. That was occasionally amusing."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuki nears again to stay within arm's reach, "Hey, hey, don't cry.  Hush now.  I mean, I think you have a chance that you won't.  Everyone that you've talked to so far has a chance either way.  Hells, I haven't even done anything yet and I have that chance.  I'm here if you want a shoulder to cry on, or a bodyguard just in case." she smiles, "C'mon child, there's no reason to cry.  I'll tell you what, I'm bloody terrified of getting to the city, I've lived in the wilds and isolated in a monastery, cities are big and loud and kinda scary.  I can help you and give you courage to face this, if you would like.  I see in you a scared child, one that doesn't know why she's in trouble.  I want you to feel as safe as you can." she gestures to Hobbes who trots over, laying next to the crying woman, brushing his head against Lantana's side as he does so.  "This is my fuzz head, he can help too."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Yes, I'm sure that makes quite the story in your head, the noble son disgusted by the corruption of his ilk. Nobles, peasants...it means nothing. Titles we bestow upon ourselves to attempt to rationalize our actions."
> 
> Knowledge Nobility:
> 1d20+49
> 13+49 = 62



There is a smirk from Ulysesn for some reason.


> Drell eyes Latana contemptuously. "At least the last one could burst into flame. That was occasionally amusing."


which quickly turns into an angry scorning glare
Intimidate: 1d20+10
15+10 = 25
((Drell is shaken.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn makes a knowledge check about Lord Modnar
> Nobility:1d20+8
> 10+8 = 18



Ulysesn doesn't know much about house Modnar, they're of middling importance in the city, which puts them pretty low on the pecking order in the grand scheme of things.  They're involved with trade at a regional level but Ulysesn doesn't know any specifics about what they do or the individuals that make up the house.



Nicodemus said:


> "Yes, I'm sure that  makes quite the story in your head, the noble son disgusted by the  corruption of his ilk. Nobles, peasants...it means nothing. Titles we  bestow upon ourselves to attempt to rationalize our actions."
> 
> Knowledge Nobility:
> 1d20+49
> 13+49 = 62



House Modnar is known locally primarily as heading up trade of silks from Naisrep along old-fashioned non-portal based trade routes.  They're moderately successful at this and supplement it with hardwood goods from the city and occasional spices from each locale.

House Modnar is lead by Atticus Modnar, an older man who's likely to hand off business to one of his sons soon.  He's led the house for several decades without ever having major scandal and is generally considered a valuable asset to the town.

He has three sons, the eldest is Felix who is the likely successor, he has a strong mind for business and already does a lot of the work.  If rumors are to be believed he would be unlikely to partake of prostitutes, at least of Lantana's persuasion.

The middle son is Philo, who's considered more of a socialite.  He's very conscious of the social positioning of the house and would likely be focused less on their practical business and more on making a name for the house in one way or another.

The youngest is Septimus, a young ranger that is not terribly attached to the family.  He's well known as a hunter in the area and has been mentioned as possibly serving the city in various capacities when he gains a few more years of experience.

They have three hunting dogs, Spot, Hunter, and Wulf that are considered as loyal and skilled as any.  And Mistress Whiskers commands the house cats as much as any creature commands cats.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nears again to stay within arm's reach, "Hey,  hey, don't cry.  Hush now.  I mean, I think you have a chance that you  won't.  Everyone that you've talked to so far has a chance either way.   Hells, I haven't even done anything yet and I have that chance.  I'm  here if you want a shoulder to cry on, or a bodyguard just in case." she smiles, "C'mon  child, there's no reason to cry.  I'll tell you what, I'm bloody  terrified of getting to the city, I've lived in the wilds and isolated  in a monastery, cities are big and loud and kinda scary.  I can help you  and give you courage to face this, if you would like.  I see in you a  scared child, one that doesn't know why she's in trouble.  I want you to  feel as safe as you can." she gestures to Hobbes who trots over,  laying next to the crying woman, brushing his head against Lantana's  side as he does so.  "This is my fuzz head, he can help too."



She gives a trembling nod, "I'll try.  I don't want to be scared, I shouldn't be scared."  She shakes her head somewhat as if trying to clear it but her eyes still well with tears.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She gives a trembling nod, "I'll try.  I don't want to be scared, I shouldn't be scared."  She shakes her head somewhat as if trying to clear it but her eyes still well with tears.



"That's better." Yuki smiles widely, "Everyone gets scared sometimes, especially when so many unknowns are about.  I've punched dragons, split owlbears in half, faced down hundreds of orcs, giant dwarven constructs and so many other beasts that I can't even keep track, I even played cards with giant six legged lizards.  I still get scared, so being scared is normal.  Being scared and continuing on is what gives you the courage to face the dangers of life."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She gives a trembling nod, "I'll try.  I don't want to be scared, I shouldn't be scared."  She shakes her head somewhat as if trying to clear it but her eyes still well with tears.



" She needs more help than I thought. Are you guys sure you can't heal her mind now? 
If I'm right she would need this sort of thing now before she's bound and taken advantage of for it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "That's better." Yuki smiles widely, "Everyone gets scared sometimes, especially when so many unknowns are about.  I've punched dragons, split owlbears in half, faced down hundreds of orcs, giant dwarven constructs and so many other beasts that I can't even keep track, I even played cards with giant six legged lizards.  I still get scared, so being scared is normal.  Being scared and continuing on is what gives you the courage to face the dangers of life."



She nods and wipes her eyes, "I'll try."  She sounds slightly more confident.  "Though I don't know that my future holds much more than jail.  Even assuming I'm innocent," she shoots a brief glance at Drell, "how do you defend yourself if you don't know yourself?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

Squinting for a moment, she lifts a finger at the others, "I have an idea, let me ask Tassy something real quick." Hobbes rolls onto his back, inviting Lantana to give his stomach a pet.



*Spoiler*: _Druidic_ 



"...Y'know...she looks enough like Makenna...do you two think that we could claim her as her, so she goes on trial with us?  I mean it's a possibility if you guys think it's worth a try."




Yuki seems to have a very unsure expression, tapping on her bracers vacantly as she speaks.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A look of realization and disgust sweep over Ulysesn's face
> "They said it had something to do with you breaking into someplace in a drug crazed rampage, but you don't seem to even be aware of that. It was likely a lie on the noble's part. This visit of yours looks like a set up out of some sort of revenge or to cover you up. Least that's my guess."
> Ulysesn has an imagination to say the least, dislikes nobles despite being one himself.



"Bloomin Hell mate why don't ye just say it was an evil twin that set her up and be done with it?"

Looking at Drell and Uly's bickering Duncan sighs.

"Look lass just sit tight and ignore these idiots. Yer memory will come back eventually. What worries me is how ye got inte these drugs in the first place. What de ye remember about the man that hurt ye? size, race, anythin?" Duncan asks.

"Oh...I'm Duncan by the way - seems a bit odd that I'm introducin myself now, but aye ye were pretty bad - even jumped inte the fire....maybe hopin that someone would heal ye. But aye anythin that would help us figure out what happened would be great."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2015)

"Oh Gods...we're not actually going to try to clear her name, are we?" Drell asks. "We're already delaying getting to Dnalgne and fixing the crises there by putting up with this trial, are we honestly going to extend our delay by vowing to protect anyone who stumbles across our path?" She points off in the distance. "Oh look, there's some _kittens!_ They look _hungry!_ Obviously the only reasonable course of action is to ignore our world altering responsibilities and trudge through the jungle of pointless distractions until we reach the altar of "Problems, not ours," and liberate some catnip for them! I'm sure the thousands of people affected by civil war and political unrest will understand."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuki simply shrugs at Drell, "One of two things happen every time we find someone new.  This time I'm taking full responsibility for her.  I can even teach her how to defend herself while unarmed, in case something happens." she puts a closed fist hand over her chest, "This is my responsibility, something nobody else can take the heat from.  I take very few vows, but this one I will be keeping, atleast until she regains her memories."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Look lass just sit tight and ignore these idiots. Yer memory will come back eventually. What worries me is how ye got inte these drugs in the first place. What de ye remember about the man that hurt ye? size, race, anythin?" Duncan asks.
> 
> "Oh...I'm Duncan by the way - seems a bit odd that I'm introducin myself now, but aye ye were pretty bad - even jumped inte the fire....maybe hopin that someone would heal ye. But aye anythin that would help us figure out what happened would be great."



"I'm not sure," she pauses to consider, "he felt big, I'm not sure if that's actual size or just presence though.  I remember feeling totally helpless though, no escape, nothing."  She shivers unconsciously thinking about it.  "I don't really remember specifics though, it felt like an eternity though."



Nicodemus said:


> "Oh Gods...we're not actually going to try to clear her name, are we?" Drell asks. "We're already delaying getting to Dnalgne and fixing the crises there by putting up with this trial, are we honestly going to extend our delay by vowing to protect anyone who stumbles across our path?" She points off in the distance. "Oh look, there's some _kittens!_ They look _hungry!_ Obviously the only reasonable course of action is to ignore our world altering responsibilities and trudge through the jungle of pointless distractions until we reach the altar of "Problems, not ours," and liberate some catnip for them! I'm sure the thousands of people affected by civil war and political unrest will understand."



She looks at Drell in shock before looking back to the others, "I'm sure you all have your own problems, I mean, you're on your way to jail too, right?"  She sounds slightly fatigued speaking.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki simply shrugs at Drell, "One of two things happen every time we find someone new.  This time I'm taking full responsibility for her.  I can even teach her how to defend herself while unarmed, in case something happens." she puts a closed fist hand over her chest, "This is my responsibility, something nobody else can take the heat from.  I take very few vows, but this one I will be keeping, atleast until she regains her memories."



Lantana smiles somewhat reassured by Yuki.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2015)

"...We're not going to jail for certain" Troyce says outloud, a few yards away from the conversation, hood up and back turned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "...We're not going to jail for certain" Troyce says outloud, a few yards away from the conversation, hood up and back turned.



"Yeah, they might kill us!"
Ulysesn says back in jest.



> "I'm not sure," she pauses to consider, "he felt big, I'm not sure if that's actual size or just presence though. I remember feeling totally helpless though, no escape, nothing." She shivers unconsciously thinking about it. "I don't really remember specifics though, it felt like an eternity though."


"I'm sure if you were just a bit more like your old self you'd be able to remember."
Ulysesn looks at Nissa
"Can you think of anyway to heal her? The toxicant might have cleared the drug out but I'm not sure."


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 18, 2015)

Troyce turns to look at Ulyssen, says nothing, and then turns back away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm sure if you were just a bit more like your old self you'd be able to remember."
> Ulysesn looks at Nissa
> "Can you think of anyway to heal her? The toxicant might have cleared the drug out but I'm not sure."



"I could use healing stones to help her," Nissa beings slowly.  "But if the drug is still in her system that would only make things worse, wouldn't it?"  She pauses, "I don't really know much about drugs and medicines and that sort of healing really, sorry."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

> "I could use healing stones to help her," Nissa beings slowly. "But if the drug is still in her system that would only make things worse, wouldn't it?" She pauses, "I don't really know much about drugs and medicines and that sort of healing really, sorry."


Ulysesn turns to the guards realizing the possibility of not properly hearing this person's story before court.
"Can you please delay the journey for just one day for me. I wish to hear this person's story and I believe she'll recover enough if we rest one more day. I know it's a lot of trouble just for a prisoner, but this person may be connected to my recently dead wife, I'd want to know before being imprisoned or executed. Consider it possibly my last request. You can just say an axle flew off or that one of the horses got lose and you had to catch it. We're so close to the city so we should be safe here if we wait one more day. So please."
Ulysesn bows solemnly and doesn't go back up until he gets a response.
Diplomacy:
1d20+20
17+20 = 37


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns to the guards realizing the possibility of not properly hearing this person's story before court.
> "Can you please delay the journey for just one day for me. I wish to hear this person's story and I believe she'll recover enough if we rest one more day. I know it's a lot of trouble just for a prisoner, but this person may be connected to my recently dead wife, I'd want to know before being imprisoned or executed. Consider it possibly my last request. You can just say an axle flew off or that one of the horses got lose and you had to catch it. We're so close to the city so we should be safe here if we wait one more day. So please."
> Ulysesn bows solemnly and doesn't go back up until he gets a response.
> Diplomacy:
> ...



"Part of the reason we are hurrying is so that this woman can get the treatment she needs in the city.  If she needs but one more day I am sure that we can arrange message to get to you, I doubt that your trial will be so speedy."  The guards seem somewhat put off by the suggestion that they would _lie_ about events that pass even if they are sympathetic to the ranger's plight.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2015)

Tassara has been still caring for Lantana's wounds as they others talk, until something peaked her interest..._  "A big man hurt you?"_ she looks up caressing her head to soothe her.

"I believe we should let her rest. There are too many questions yet and she's not completely recovered.  Asking her right now might mix some of her memories.... Let us see how she does tomorrow. See if anything else comes back with her health. We will worry about the rest when the time comes" she suggest the others. 

"The longer you rest, the better you will get... You will want to be at your best when we get to the city. We will assist you with that. You just let us help and relax..."
Heal Check  for  Long-Term Care 1d20+18=36

Tassara opens a link to *Drell and Hayao*. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



-The last she remembers is a *Big Man* hurting her... perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself, but that sounds like the Dwarven Steward....-


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Telepathic Link_ 



-Why must we jump to the most far fetched conclusions? We _saw_ Makenna die. We have not attempted a resurrection spell, and we have no real reason to suspect that anything happened to her 'soul' after her death. The resemblance is unusual, but not a sign of any connection.-


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

"I'm going to stay with her Tassy, if that's alright with you.  I'd like to see her safety personally." she rubs Lantana's shoulder, standing to her feet, "You can either keep riding in the wagon, or I can carry you.  The choice is your's kiddo." she nods at Tassy and reaching a hand down to Lantana, watching her.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+24:
11,+24
Total:35

Are the drugs still in her system?
heal check-
Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I'm going to stay with her Tassy, if that's alright with you.  I'd like to see her safety personally." she rubs Lantana's shoulder, standing to her feet, "You can either keep riding in the wagon, or I can carry you.  The choice is your's kiddo." she nods at Tassy and reaching a hand down to Lantana, watching her.
> 
> Are the drugs still in her system?



Lantana will continue riding in the wagon, she's more than willing to ride with party members if they want (there were enough wagons for the party members, probably not anticipating the number of animals the group was going to bring).

As to the drugs, it will be quite some time before her system is completely purged of them however the euphorica (the drug preventing healing) does appear to be clear of her system now (meaning it's safe to heal her at this point).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

"Looks safe to heal her now Tass." she voices, deciding to sit with Lantana, making sure she is safe.  She seems to be very serious about protecting the woman.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Telepathic Link_ 



"Odd. Evidence does point towards that though...she retains the resemblance, a certain affinity towards fire, dubiously related memories, and she is far stronger than any normal captive should be. At least a tad bit weaker than any one of us, or just as stronger, or perhaps far stronger. The timing as well..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2015)

> As to the drugs, it will be quite some time before her system is completely purged of them however the euphorica (the drug preventing healing) does appear to be clear of her system now (meaning it's safe to heal her at this point).



"Alright Yuki. If its safe to heal her... then perhaps my Restoration will work now" 

"Hold on to your butts" Max clenches her teeth, almost as if bracing herself. 


Tassara takes a deep breath and casts Lesser Restoration. If that works she follows up with Restoration.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Alright Yuki. If its safe to heal her... then perhaps my Restoration will work now"
> 
> "Hold on to your butts" Max clenches her teeth, almost as if bracing herself.
> 
> ...



((I'm going to assume the restoration's targeting Wisdom since that's the most badly damaged?  Also since that works out best for her  ))

There's no adverse reaction to either spell and after the restoration she looks much better.  There's a hint of confusion on her face, she closes her eyes and the last remaining damage quickly fades from her, leaving her healthy once again  ((Psionic power: Body Purification)).

"Thank you, I feel much better now," there's still a lot of confusion in her voice as she speaks but she sounds a lot more solid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm going to assume the restoration's targeting Wisdom since that's the most badly damaged?  Also since that works out best for her  ))
> 
> There's no adverse reaction to either spell and after the restoration she looks much better.  There's a hint of confusion on her face, she closes her eyes and the last remaining damage quickly fades from her, leaving her healthy once again  ((Psionic power: Body Purification)).
> 
> "Thank you, I feel much better now," there's still a lot of confusion in her voice as she speaks but she sounds a lot more solid.


"Do you remember your name now?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you remember your name now?"



Lantana frowns, "no.  My thoughts are clearer now, but everything from before is at best a blur and mostly missing entirely.  I don't feel like I was - that," she says the word distastefully.  She looks down at her self pulling at her plain clothing trying to adjust it, "this all feels wrong.  I don't know."

One of the guards chimes in, "she was dressed in little more than rags when we found her, we gave her some more serviceable clothing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Lantana frowns, "no.  My thoughts are clearer now, but everything from before is at best a blur and mostly missing entirely.  I don't feel like I was - that," she says the word distastefully.  She looks down at her self pulling at her plain clothing trying to adjust it, "this all feels wrong.  I don't know."
> 
> One of the guards chimes in, "she was dressed in little more than rags when we found her, we gave her some more serviceable clothing."



Ulysesn stares at Yuki
"It could be like that, memory loss."
Ulysesn looks back at Latana
"We'll find out who you are... Deja-vu... How does the temporary name Deja Vu sound? Should be a nice reminder to everyone involved."
Ulysesn huffs
"You're obviously not a whore I'd ever think to encounter. I have an eye for things. You're strong, very strong."
Ulysesn looks at the guards
"Do you mind If I test the physical capabilities of her really quick?" 
Ulysesn holds up his fist to make sure to imply he isn't meaning sex(())
Diplomacy: 1d20+20
7+20 = 27


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

"I suppose Deja Vu works as well as anything," the young woman says hesitantly.  "Though it seems like you all know more than you're telling me."  She's clearly hesitant about the idea.  She pulls back reflexively as Ulysesn raises his fist, "you want to hit me?  Did I do something wrong?"

The guards are hesitant as well, "here now, you can't strike a prisoner that's under our protection."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2015)

Duncan rubs his head at Ulysesn's antics. "What in the blue hell are ye doin now? Deja vu? That's a terrible name - she's a person, and a smart one from what I can tell by her speech - why not let her pick out her name?"

"Alright I'm just gonna go ahead an tell ye. Ye look almost identical te a girl we used te travel with. We....lost her her. Ulysesn's all weird wit ye cos she was his wife.....for whatever reason..."

"There's a bit more te the story but it's a wee bit more of a private nature - nothin bad! Just...uh....private. crickey I'm makin it worse amn't I? Oh well. Does the name 'The Steward' or Makenna ring a bell?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan rubs his head at Ulysesn's antics. "What in the blue hell are ye doin now? Deja vu? That's a terrible name - she's a person, and a smart one from what I can tell by her speech - why not let her pick out her name?"
> 
> "Alright I'm just gonna go ahead an tell ye. Ye look almost identical te a girl we used te travel with. We....lost her her. Ulysesn's all weird wit ye cos she was his wife.....for whatever reason..."
> 
> "There's a bit more te the story but it's a wee bit more of a private nature - nothin bad! Just...uh....private. crickey I'm makin it worse amn't I? Oh well. Does the name 'The Steward' or Makenna ring a bell?"



She smiles politely, "I don't know, Deja Vu sounds mysterious, I could like being mysterious I think?"  She gives a slight chuckle, "without memories it's not like I'm going to be able to avoid it anyway."

"A steward is a sort of butler isn't it?  In the larger noble houses?  I don't remember meeting any stewards, Makenna or otherwise."  She turns back to Ulysesn and bows her head to him, "I'm sorry for your loss but I'm fairly certain I've never been married.  A woman doesn't forget such a thing."  She pauses a moment, still bowed then continues meekly, "if my face so offends you that you must strike it I understand."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I suppose Deja Vu works as well as anything," the young woman says hesitantly.  "Though it seems like you all know more than you're telling me."  She's clearly hesitant about the idea.  She pulls back reflexively as Ulysesn raises his fist, "you want to hit me?  Did I do something wrong?"
> 
> The guards are hesitant as well, "here now, you can't strike a prisoner that's under our protection."


"No, nothing wrong... It's a test of memory, if your mind doesn't remember your body might. You noticed you moved back just now right? Of course I wouldn't plan to hit you without asking for your permission."


WorkingMoogle said:


> She smiles politely, "I don't know, Deja Vu sounds mysterious, I could like being mysterious I think?"  She gives a slight chuckle, "without memories it's not like I'm going to be able to avoid it anyway."
> 
> "A steward is a sort of butler isn't it?  In the larger noble houses?  I don't remember meeting any stewards, Makenna or otherwise."  She turns back to Ulysesn and bows her head to him, "I'm sorry for your loss but I'm fairly certain I've never been married.  A woman doesn't forget such a thing."  She pauses a moment, still bowed then continues meekly, "if my face so offends you that you must strike it I understand."


"Why would I strike at your face?"
Ulysesn's eyes go soft and spark back up
"Ah, I remember how it went now. You strike me first, try to hit me."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

> "Of course I wouldn't plan to hit you without asking for your permission."



"That's doesn't sound good either, you know" Max chuckles.

Tassara provides Lantana with a journal and a ink pen (she has chronicler and scribe kits). "It might not be much, but you might try to put your thoughts into paper, either as drawings or words..." she looks at Ulysesn ".... either before or after smacking him. Your choice" she shrugs.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hit you?"  She seems even more confused, "I don't understand, you've all been so kind and helpful to me, why would I hit you?"  She shifts uncomfortably and looks aback to Tassara, "scribing?  I suppose I could try that, the carts bounce a bit but I think I could manage while we travel."  There's a slight sense of awe to her features as she looks at Tassara, a mixture of the longing from before with a healthy dose of confusion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Hit you?"  She seems even more confused, "I don't understand, you've all been so kind and helpful to me, why would I hit you?"  She shifts uncomfortably and looks aback to Tassara, "scribing?  I suppose I could try that, the carts bounce a bit but I think I could manage while we travel."  There's a slight sense of awe to her features as she looks at Tassara, a mixture of the longing from before with a healthy dose of confusion.



"To help find out who you are, is that not a good enough reason? I can take a hit ask..."
Ulysesn was obviously about to say Yuki
"Anyway I can take a hit don't worry. It's to help you even more, knowing what you can do."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

The woman shakes her head, "I don't understand, it wouldn't be appropriate to just strike someone, especially someone that's been so kind.  What would I learn?  That I'm cruel?  Am I a cruel person?  Is that it?"  She seems somewhat concerned about the idea.  "If so maybe I'm better off not learning who I was?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The woman shakes her head, "I don't understand, it wouldn't be appropriate to just strike someone, especially someone that's been so kind.  What would I learn?  That I'm cruel?  Am I a cruel person?  Is that it?"  She seems somewhat concerned about the idea.  "If so maybe I'm better off not learning who I was?"



"You are always better off knowing who you are. Let me put it this way, it's a kindness to me if you do so. You aren't trying to stab me with a sword, or dagger and such. I'm requesting knowledge I may need, the knowledge is your strength and ability. Just because you may be strong doesn't mean you will be cruel. Just 5 punches thrown at me. Come on."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You are always better off knowing who you are. Let me put it this way, it's a kindness to me if you do so. You aren't trying to stab me with a sword, or dagger and such. I'm requesting knowledge I may need, the knowledge is your strength and ability. Just because you may be strong doesn't mean you will be cruel. Just 5 punches thrown at me. Come on."



"A kindness?  Being beaten?"  She her face contorts into a twisted disgust.  She spends a moment and regains her calm expression before speaking.  "I don't know what sort of games you expect from me, I don't even know if you hired my _services_ in the past," she half spits the last.  "But I feel abhorrent about such things, and would prefer not to have them in my future.  I am afraid you will have to find another to satisfy your needs."  Her voice is as calm as her expression like a still pond.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

"What he wants..." Tassara explains a little exasperated by Uly's insistence  "...is to trigger a memory from you (if there's any). Her wife punched him once, it was a trivial matter... no cruelty involved. Just a lover's quarrel if I remember correctly. Sometimes our minds forgets something, but your own body retains a memory... movements, reflexes... a dance, _a punch_"



"Uly, if you wish to see if it makes her remember something, *dancing* would be a better way to try than punching... "

Sense Motive  1d20+23=27

Is she still kind of obssesed with Tassara?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "What he wants..." Tassara explains a little exasperated by Uly's insistence  "...is to trigger a memory from you (if there's any). Her wife punched him once, it was a trivial matter... no cruelty involved. Just a lover's quarrel if I remember correctly. Sometimes our minds forgets something, but your own body retains a memory... movements, reflexes... a dance, _a punch_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Erm, but I'm not good at dancing..."
Ulysesn blushes a bit
"I'll try though. Makenna's grace in battle was matched by her dancing... It's the only reason I tried dancing to begin with."
Ulysesn tries to dance like Makenna again.
Dance: 20


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2015)

Drell bites back a groan and approaches the guards. "You there. Guards. You're not rich men, are you. Roughly how much do you make in a month?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

Tassara nods and encourages the girl to try dancing. "Go ahead... Don't think. Just let your body speak for you"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "What he wants..." Tassara explains a little exasperated by Uly's insistence  "...is to trigger a memory from you (if there's any). Her wife punched him once, it was a trivial matter... no cruelty involved. Just a lover's quarrel if I remember correctly. Sometimes our minds forgets something, but your own body retains a memory... movements, reflexes... a dance, _a punch_"
> 
> "Uly, if you wish to see if it makes her remember something, *dancing* would be a better way to try than punching... "



"Your wife hit you?  In a quarrel?"  She seems slightly confused by the idea, "what a strange relationship."



soulnova said:


> Sense Motive  1d20+23=27
> 
> Is she still kind of obssesed with Tassara?



There's something there, from time to time her gaze seems to linger on Tassara but it seems unconscious, whenever she realizes it is happening she seems confused and looks away.  It's probably left over from the healing the other day and should fade in time.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Erm, but I'm not good at dancing..."
> Ulysesn blushes a bit
> "I'll try though. Makenna's grace in battle was matched by her dancing... It's the only reason I tried dancing to begin with."
> Ulysesn tries to dance like Makenna again.
> Dance: 20


The woman, whatever we're calling her now, watches with interest but no particularly strong reaction, "you don't give yourself enough credit, your performance would do well in many noble's courts.  Granted your attire could use some work before you try."  She glances down at herself and groans softly, "not that I am one to talk at the moment."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell bites back a groan and approaches the guards. "You there. Guards. You're not rich men, are you. Roughly how much do you make in a month?"



The guards are defensive immediately, "you'll not bribe us, our oaths are worth more than gold!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara nods and encourages the girl to try dancing. "Go ahead... Don't think. Just let your body speak for you"



Dance: 28

After some prompting the woman tries a dance of her own.  Hers is clearly more of a performance, as if telling a story through her movements.  At times graceful and even seductive (but not to say 'exotic') it's a clearly practiced skill though it lacks the unearthly grace that Makenna's dance had.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The guards are defensive immediately, "you'll not bribe us, our oaths are worth more than gold!"



"Are you sure?" Drell asks, a note of something vaguely like desperation creeping into her voice. "Because I will give anyone who kills Ulyssesn _eight thousand gold_. More than that, actually, I could make you very rich men if you'd just sort of...stab him until he stops breathing.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Are you sure?" Drell asks, a note of something vaguely like desperation creeping into her voice. "Because I will give anyone who kills Ulyssesn _eight thousand gold_. More than that, actually, I could make you very rich men if you'd just sort of...stab him until he stops breathing.



The guard scoffs, "that would be a matter for the courts to settle.  We cannot simply execute him before his trial."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Dance: 28
> 
> After some prompting the woman tries a dance of her own.  Hers is clearly more of a performance, as if telling a story through her movements.  At times graceful and even seductive (but not to say 'exotic') it's a clearly practiced skill though it lacks the unearthly grace that Makenna's dance had.


Ulysesn frowns and gives up with a sigh
"Well you are a great dancer, but I can tell you are not her. How odd you'd look like her. Here I was hoping for some sort of connection. Still helping someone is it's own reward I suppose..."
Ulysesn gives up his pursuit
"You are going to be standing trial for something you don't remember, I suggest that you continue working with Sister Tassara to do so while we journey there."


> "Are you sure?" Drell asks, a note of something vaguely like desperation creeping into her voice. "Because I will give anyone who kills Ulyssesn eight thousand gold. More than that, actually, I could make you very rich men if you'd just sort of...stab him until he stops breathing.


Ulysesn laughs
"You know you'd have to bribe more guards than that Drell."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

When Ulysesn threatened to strike, it caused Yuki to step forward reflexively.  "You tread on thin ice princess.  You ever strike her...you may never see the light of the next day." she states while he is dancing.  Her body language shows increasing aggression toward Ulysesn, though right now she stands next to Lantana with a slight flighting stance in front of.  ((She has activated dragon style)) Her anger seeming to bubble to the surface, boiling her blood but not quite enough to strike out yet.  "My vow is to protect her.  That includes from traitorous teammates."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> When Ulysesn threatened to strike, it caused Yuki to step forward reflexively.  "You tread on thin ice princess.  You ever strike her...you may never see the light of the next day." she states while he is dancing.  Her body language shows increasing aggression toward Ulysesn, though right now she stands next to Lantana with a slight flighting stance in front of.  ((She has activated dragon style)) Her anger seeming to bubble to the surface, boiling her blood but not quite enough to strike out yet.  "My vow is to protect her.  That includes from traitorous teammates."



Ulysesn stares at Yuki then the ground solemnly while walking along with the guards
then back up
"If that was ever my intent Yuki you wouldn't be able to protect her... 
Just like that the time with The Steward, none of us could...
If I just paid more attention to her, been more careful of my actions... *sniff*"
Ulysesn cries a bit
"Still not over it..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

"I know you must be upset.  BUT YOU DON'T HAVE THE GUILT OF WATCHING MAKENNA DIE IN A VAIN ATTEMPT TO GET US BOTH OUT.  I WATCHED AS THE HAMMERS STRUCK HER.  WHAT KILLED HER WAS A HIT TO THE HEAD!  SHE DIED AS I HAD STRUCK THROUGH THAT DAMNED IRON DOOR!  YOU DON'T HAVE TO SEE THAT EVERYTIME YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES!  YOU DON'T HAVE TO DEAL WITH WATCHING EVERYONE YOU CARE FOR DIE!  YOU ARE BLESSED ENOUGH TO NOT BE AROUND AT LEAST WHEN THEY GET SLAUGHTERED!" she shouts, her anger finally tipping over, the monk pulls back her fist, not yet to strike, but it is obvious it isn't a hollow threat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I know you must be upset.  BUT YOU DON'T HAVE THE GUILT OF WATCHING MAKENNA DIE IN A VAIN ATTEMPT TO GET US BOTH OUT.  I WATCHED AS THE HAMMERS STRUCK HER.  WHAT KILLED HER WAS A HIT TO THE HEAD!  SHE DIED AS I HAD STRUCK THROUGH THAT DAMNED IRON DOOR!  YOU DON'T HAVE TO SEE THAT EVERYTIME YOU CLOSE YOUR EYES!  YOU DON'T HAVE TO DEAL WITH WATCHING EVERYONE YOU CARE FOR DIE!  YOU ARE BLESSED ENOUGH TO NOT BE AROUND AT LEAST WHEN THEY GET SLAUGHTERED!" she shouts, her anger finally tipping over, the monk pulls back her fist, not yet to strike, but it is obvious it isn't a hollow threat.


Ulysesn's eyes look at Yuki coldly
"_I already know because you showed me exactly how she died Yuki, by using magic out of spite against me._"
There isn't a hint of dishonesty in Ulysesn's voice just coldness


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Lantana/Deja Vu pulls back in her seat at the tension in the air pulling her arms in tight defensively.  The guards give each other worried glances at the exchange, but none are apparently willing to get between them.

Nissa gives the pair a worried look, "guys?"  She begins then falters, apparently unsure what to say.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

((Rage activated))"I'M SURE I FUCKING DID!  I HAVE NO QUALMS DOING IT AGAIN IF IT MEANS I COULD MAKE YOU STOP BEING A GODS DAMNED ANTAGONISTIC BASTARD!  ALL I REMEMBER OF YOU IS JUST ANGER!  YOU TEST MY PATIENCE EVERY MOMENT OF THE DAY!  HAYAO FORGIVE ME BUT THIS HAS GONE ON TOO LONG!" She charges forward in a frenzy.

Initiative
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28


*Spoiler*: __ 



CHarge(erratic advance)-
Roll(1d20)+24:
16,+24
Total:40

attacks
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+22:
19,+22
Total:41

Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27
Roll(1d20)+16:
16,+16
Total:32
Roll(1d20)+17:
16,+17
Total:33

dmg(lethal)-
Roll(1d8)+19:
8,+19
Total:27
Roll(1d8)+14:
5,+14
Total:19
Roll(1d8)+14:
4,+14
Total:18
Roll(1d8)+14
5,+14
Total:19
Roll(1d8)+14:
7,+14
Total:21


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

Tassara sighs and motions the girl to back away from Ulysesn and Yuki. "Give them some space. For your own safety, don't get between them, just let them hit each other... I'll heal them if needed" she warns the guards too.  "Yuki, Ulysesn... This is not the time." she says calmly but firmly.

Diplomacy 1d20+27=45 (for the guards to stay safe)


Max pulls the girl behind her and Kathy. "Yeah, you might want to let them resolve this. Not the first time it has happened"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

((If we're doing this I'm going to interject here to let anyone that wants involved post as such (at least an initiative roll) so we can sort things out.  Please do not resolve things until I move them forward.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((Rage activated))"I'M SURE I FUCKING DID!  I HAVE NO QUALMS DOING IT AGAIN IF IT MEANS I COULD MAKE YOU STOP BEING A GODS DAMNED ANTAGONISTIC BASTARD!  ALL I REMEMBER OF YOU IS JUST ANGER!  YOU TEST MY PATIENCE EVERY MOMENT OF THE DAY!  HAYAO FORGIVE ME BUT THIS HAS GONE ON TOO LONG!" She charges forward in a frenzy.
> 
> Initiative
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 8 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 10, *Init* +13, *HP* 159/159, *DR* Resist Fire: 10, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 23 *CMD* 35
> *Condition* *Race Abilities:
> ...






Ulysesn's crossbow flies to his hand magically at the same time
"Forgive me."
Unless someone gets between the two of them and stops them 
Ulysesn will defend himself.
Ini : 28
Ulysesn rages (+4 dex) 
*Point blank shot:* You get a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
AoO from movement Range: 90' AoO hit: 1d20+41 AoO dmg:3d8+10 x2 splitting

AoO attack hit: 
1d20+41 → [10,41] = (51)
AoO dmg: 
3d8+11 → [6,2,2,11] = (21)
3d8+11 → [2,3,3,11] = (19)

Full attack: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attacks:
1d20+35 → [13,35] = (48)
1d20+35 → [1,35] = (36)
1d20+30 → [9,30] = (39)
Expended rage for Auspicious mark
d20+25 → [8,25] = (33) + 1d6+0
2+0 = 2
35 hit.


Damage:

3d8+19 → [1,5,8,19] = (33)
3d8+19 → [5,8,6,19] = (38)

3d8+19 → [2,8,1,19] = (30)
3d8+19 → [7,4,8,19] = (38)


3d8+19 → [2,2,5,19] = (28)
3d8+19 → [1,4,7,19] = (31)

3d8+19 → [1,7,6,19] = (33)
3d8+19 → [7,5,8,19] = (39)


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2015)

Annie is gonna join in on the fun and casts obscurring mist on Ulysesn blinding his line of sight.
((p.s. you don't get to use your attack of opportunity if your initiative isn't higher than yuki, i think.))

Initiative:
1d20+9
16+9 = 25


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

Talking is a free action:

*"Hayao! Kaylee! Duncan!" *Tassara looks back to them hoping they might be able to stop Yuki in time. Tassara can't act quickly enough to stop Yuki. 

*"Yuki, don't put Hayao through this!! I thought you loved him!!"* Tassara shouts in exasperation and frustration. "*Do you even understand what you would be forcing him to do if you go through with this!?*"


Init 1d20+4=24

Diplomacy vs Yuki 1d20+27=41 
Hold Person DC 23 vs Yuki


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2015)

"You needed help and so we were willing to help."  Kaylee smiles at the girl but then nods to Drell.  "If we help her then we should be obligated to help all the others that are traveling with us to the capital."  Turning toward the girl she gives a sad smile.  "No offense."

It was then the fight broke out.  "Oh for the love of all that is sacred."  Kaylee slaps the heel of her hand against her forehead.  "This has to stop for now!"

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12  ((We all knew that would happen.))

Using her Life wrought spell ability she will boost the power of her spell as much as she can to stop the fight, she will cast Fear.

Fear 
*Spoiler*: __ 




An invisible cone of terror causes each living creature in the area to become panicked unless it succeeds on a Will save. If cornered, a panicked creature begins cowering. If the Will save succeeds, the creature is shaken for 1 round.




Afterward she will give them a piece of her mind.  *"Would you guys knock it off for once!  Just one time I want things to go peacefully.  These poor guards don't need this headache and neither do we!"*  She practically screams in a rage.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+25:
16,+25
Total:41


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Talking is a free action:
> 
> *"Hayao! Kaylee! Duncan!" *Tassara looks back to them hoping they might be able to stop Yuki in time. Tassara can't act quickly enough to stop Yuki.
> 
> ...



Yuki's breath sharpens, a painful gasp escapes from the woman, rage stopping, "Fine...fine.  I...I don't..." she claws at her arm above the bracer, nails ripping into her flesh as she steps back.  "I'm done.  I'm sorry." she swallows hard, "I worked too hard to regain his trust...and I almost broke my promise.  But I don't trust Ulysesn at all, he has done nothing but accuse and antagonize.  I-if you don't mind I'm just not..." she shakes her head, stepping away more.  She looks down at her hand, then sitting down next to where Hayao is, "Forgive me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's breath sharpens, a painful gasp escapes from the woman, rage stopping, "Fine...fine.  I...I don't..." she claws at her arm above the bracer, nails ripping into her flesh as she steps back.  "I'm done.  I'm sorry." she swallows hard, "I worked too hard to regain his trust...and I almost broke my promise.  But I don't trust Ulysesn at all, he has done nothing but accuse and antagonize.  I-if you don't mind I'm just not..." she shakes her head, stepping away more.  She looks down at her hand, then sitting down next to where Hayao is, "Forgive me."


Ulysesn stops his rage immediately and puts the crossbow away
"Sorry..."
Ulysesn looks at Nissa then moves where Tassara and Deju Vu is
"So exciting day huh?" he says morosely.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Deja Vu scampers farther back in her seat away from everyone, "you people are all insane!  Kill each other, in a prison drive surrounded by guards?"  She looks about  in a panic at the guards who steadfastly avoid escalating the already tense situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Deja Vu scampers farther back in her seat away from everyone, "you people are all insane!  Kill each other, in a prison drive surrounded by guards?"  She looks about  in a panic at the guards who steadfastly avoid escalating the already tense situation.


Ulysesn realizes most people aren't used to such things
"I'lllll just move away then."
Then moves next to some of the guards


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2015)

"You needed help and so we were willing to help."  Kaylee smiles at the girl but then nods to Drell.  "If we help her then we should be obligated to help all the others that are traveling with us to the capital."  Turning toward the girl she gives a sad smile.  "No offense."

It was then the fight broke out.  "Oh for the love of all that is sacred."  Kaylee slaps the heel of her hand against her forehead.  "This has to stop now!"

Afterward she will give them a piece of her mind.  *"Would you guys knock it off for once!  Just one time I want things to go peacefully.  These poor guards don't need this headache and neither do we!"*  She practically screams in a rage.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+25:
16,+25
Total:41
((Still using the above and adding to it.))

"Why can't the two of you get along?  Why do you have to antagonize?"  Kaylee glares at Ulysesn.  "And, you...you need to start thinking for a minute before you go straight to violence!"  She screams at Yuki.  

Taking a couple of deep breathes Kaylee tries to calm herself down.  "I swear the both of you need to grow up.  If anything just ignore each other!"  She tries to keep a calming grip on herself.  "Not only do you cause this strife with each other but then others get involved."  She stomps a foot.  "Just knock it off!  And stop bringing Makenna up!  She is gone and nothing will bring her back, not even pretending some one else is her!"  Whirling around Kaylee glares at the empty space behind her.  "And you don't get involved either!"  She snaps at what seems to be the air before storming away but staying within sight of the guards.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

It's over.

Tassara sighs. Heavily. She has done so many times before but this time.... There is something different now. As if what she just said had physically affect her. 

She grows a little pale as a feeling of dread wash over her. "Tass?" Max's voice snaps her out of it.  "Tass are you ok?"

No, but she simply stares at her friend in silence, with a helpless look on her face.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 19, 2015)

"You both are not to speak to one another any longer unless strictly necessary. Am I understood?" Hayao just shakes his head as Yuki sits down next to him, patting her shoulder. RinFox moves to sit by Yuki's feet. Hayao raises a thin eyebrow as he moves towards Tassara then, scrutinizing her as well.

_"Tassara?"_ he asks telepathically. _"What is the matter?"_ He glances in Drell's direction, and then back to the cleric.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

She seems to cringe when Hayao contact her but she answers immediately. _ -Is nothing- _ she seems to want leave it there but hesitates and adds _-...stay with Yuki-_. She then closes off her telepathic link with him, Max and Drell.


"Tass?"

"I just need a moment"  Tassara will move as far as she is allowed by the guards, riding Kathy alone.


(( I don't know the exact mechanics of Lifesense but there's nothing magical or the sort about this.  She's just deeply troubled by something. ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kuno said:


> "You needed help and so we were willing to help."  Kaylee smiles at the girl but then nods to Drell.  "If we help her then we should be obligated to help all the others that are traveling with us to the capital."  Turning toward the girl she gives a sad smile.  "No offense."
> 
> It was then the fight broke out.  "Oh for the love of all that is sacred."  Kaylee slaps the heel of her hand against her forehead.  "This has to stop now!"
> 
> ...






"..."
Ulysesn starts looking at the party with some concern.


> She seems to cringe when Hayao contact her but she answers immediately. -Is nothing- she seems to want leave it there but hesitates and adds -...stay with Yuki-. She then closes off her telepathic link with him, Max and Drell.
> 
> 
> "Tass?"
> ...


Then see's Tassara walk by walking somewhat far ahead.
Ulysesn walks slowly behind her.
"Hey... um. You really saved me there, thank you. I'm sorry about the trouble I cause all the time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

Yuki recoils at the yelling from Kaylee, and her eyes shimmer with tears as Tassara leaves.  "Yes Hayao, I understand." She simply sits silently after those words, petting Fox!Rin vacantly, but making sure her silver bracers do not touch the werefox vixen.  She pulls her knees to her chest, waiting for _something_ to happen, she didn't care.  The monk was frustrated, confused, guilty and generally upset, she just wanted something to distract her from those feelings for a moment.

Her form shifts into a large black bi-pedal fox, tail flicking back and forth, pawing at Rin to play a bit.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

Tassara doesn't turn around to see Ulysesn, but she acknowledges she's listening. 

_"Hn" _she simply nods. It takes her a while before she can say anything else. "I know you are hurting"  Ulysesn can tell there's strain on her voice... trying hard not to cry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara doesn't turn around to see Ulysesn, but she acknowledges she's listening.
> 
> _"Hn" _she simply nods. It takes her a while before she can say anything else. "I know you are hurting"  Ulysesn can tell there's strain on her voice...



"Ah... It does but..."
Ulysesn thinks about all Tassara has gone through during this journey.
Has she ever gave up once, broken down? Even cried?
"Tassara... 
You've always kept this group together and have always seemed to be unfaltering no matter what has happened. But... have you ever let people look at you while you're sad... Have you cried yourself to sleep without anyone knowing? You try to not to burden people with your problems so hard don't you? Even down to the lowest person."
Ulysesn makes his way to the side of kathy staring at Tassara's face
"Do you want a hug and to let it all out?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

"I did. I have cried." she responds to Ulysesn. "Back when we started. I couldn't understand why you all wanted to hurt each other. You hurt each other with magic, swords, bow and words.  I still don't get it..."   she shakes her head.

She notices him moving to her side and offers a sad smile, with some tears on her eyes. 


"I appreciate the offer Uly... but...not right now. I need to think about other things before I go back... Please... don't get close to Yuki for now on. For both your sakes."

She seems to enter in deep meditation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I did. I have cried." she responds to Ulysesn. "Back when we started. I couldn't understand why you all wanted to hurt each other. You hurt each other with magic, swords, bow and words.  I still don't get it..."   she shakes her head.
> 
> She notices him moving to her side and offers a sad smile, with some tears on her eyes.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn walks next to Tassara silently for the rest of the journey


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Flashback, night before they left on their travels to the city_ 



Yuki sighs nervously, preparing herself for what she wants to begin.  Her eyes scan the elven samurai, his work for the night finally finished but never forgotten.  She slowly walks up to him, not sneaking, as to make her presence known.  She doesn't make sure they are alone this time as she smiles at him.  "Hey Hay...I know your first priority is the young lord, and you have all this work you gotta do...not to mention Rin you have to take care of, but...can you put things aside...for just a few minutes?  You need to take time to relax Aratoamin.  You are working yourself pretty hard and with what's going on tomorrow you need to be in your best shape, not an overworked frenzy.  That could just make things worse, trust me.  I guess what I'm saying is...can you spare a few minutes...to dance with me?" the monk timidly outstretches her hand, singing gently as she awaits a response, "I'll swim and sail on savage seas...With ne'er a fear of drowning, And gladly ride the waves of life..” She swallows hard, stuttering out her words, blushing gently, “I-If...If you would marry me...” the words come out in a very sincere and uncharacteristically insecure manner.  She grabs his hand if he allows to dance, “No scorching sun nor freezing cold, will stop me on my journey.  If you will promise me your heart...And love...a-and...And love me for eternity.”

Hayao glances up from his reading and opens his mouth almost immediately, but quells his response. He looks to her curiously as she begins to dancing, ears twitching anxiously as they move through the motions of the dance, the elf turning and twiling her in step. Silent, as he takes the time to study her face, eyes, shoulders, her feet. Hair, ears, the way she moves.

And finally, "Eternity is a very long time, Yuki."

Her movements show that she had practiced innumerable times until it became second nature to the woman.  "Yes...It is.  But, eternity isn't a long time if you truly care for someone.  I believe  we can do it.  I know that everytime something, usually something stupid on my part I admit, tore us apart...It made me love you more than I ever did.  I guess...I really like the cold." with each step her body seemed to relax, her eyes scanning Hayao, as if mimicking him subconciously.  "And I know I'd do whatever it took to make you happy.  I can't help how I feel...so know I'll always be here by your side to help you through it all." She smiles genuinely, blowing a few stray strands of hair out of her face as she watches Hayao's expression more carefully as they glide across the floor.
((To be continued.  >__>))


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 19, 2015)

Troyce mumbles to Ulyssen that they need to talk privately later.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

((Since we've hit our drama quota for the day and since nobody seems to be particularly in the middle of something (baring the flashback which is, well, already flashback) we'll move on))

After the morning's excitement the wagons move on with a somber tone, apparently everyone agreeing that a quiet ride might be just what is needed for a while.

The trip goes without further incident and soon the caravan approaches the shining walls of Egahtrac.  The caravan is met by a contingent of guards from the city along with various officials.  Anyone in the wagons is ushered out to before the guards.  Officials consult lists and dispatch guards to escort individual unnamed prisoners away as a group approaches the party.

"I understand some leniency has been granted to you due to your status with the backcountry city you came from."  His voice is firm and suggest little room for humor or debate.  "But understand that you are charged with capital crimes and we will not have any nonsense here.  I must ask you to surrender your things here.  We will take charge of them and, should you prove your innocence, they will be returned to you unharmed."

One of the officials approaches interrupting the officer once there's a moment to speak, "Captain, unusual bit here.  One of them's listed twice.  Girl here," he indicates Deja Vu, "was listed as 'Lantana,' the drug addict we were briefed about.  Seems the mayor neglicted to mention she matches the description for 'Makenna Niall' with this lot, she's on the warrant for them too.  Guards with the caravan said they picked 'em up seperate but this lot latched on to her right away, took charge of her care, even had some sort of duel over her."

The captain looks briefly at her and the papers and at girl, "best send her with this group, if we're going to do this we should do it right.  She's innocent the law will prove it soon enough."

Deja Vu looks cries out in horror, "no!  I don't know them, I only spoke to them today!"  She looks about as if contemplating a run for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Since we've hit our drama quota for the day and since nobody seems to be particularly in the middle of something (baring the flashback which is, well, already flashback) we'll move on))
> 
> After the morning's excitement the wagons move on with a somber tone, apparently everyone agreeing that a quiet ride might be just what is needed for a while.
> 
> ...



Ulysesn quickly turns to Ironwall
"Don't take order's from anyone besides Ulysesn(me) and Drell here on." 
Ulysesn points at himself and Drell then goes back to the matter at hand throwing some humor back at the person
"If only the orc army asked so nicely. I expect to have my things given back to the group proper after this is over."
Ulysesn hands his items over.


> Deja Vu looks cries out in horror, "no! I don't know them, I only spoke to them today!" She looks about as if contemplating a run for it.


Ulysesn is smirking very heavily
"Well at least you're not a whore right?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2015)

*Flashback* Before arriving to the city. Tassara gives MAX all her stuff. "Max, you were not with us during all that trouble. You would be set free. I have no doubt of that. If we don't make it out-"

"Don't say that"

"If we don't make it out, they will give back YOUR stuff. Take it back and use it to find a way to keep our people safe. Do you understand?" 

The girls sighs and nods.



-----------


Max gives out her bag of holding with all her combined items. 

"If you excuse me" 
 


"Lantana here might look like Makenna indeed, and that's why we tried to help her out of her drug haze. Our Makenna was killed and lost on our travels while we were fighting in a Orc city. We had questions for Lantana... hoping we could find out if she was related to our friend. But we found nothing. Unless she's been brough back from the death without our knowledge and her memory lost, this girl bears no relation to us" 

Diplomacy 1d20+27=31

If they don't believe her, she will try to calm her down instead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

Kitsune!Yuki takes her ring off her pawlike finger, then hands it out.  "There's my stuff." she nods, picking up and carrying Fox!Rin, being hugged by the arm covered by her sleeve, "I would like to stay with my kit.  I hope that is no trouble."

Bluff-
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn quickly turns to Ironwall
> "Don't take order's from anyone besides Ulysesn(me) and Drell here on."
> Ulysesn points at Drell and himself then goes back to the matter at hand throwing some humor back at the person
> "If only the orc army asked so nicely. I expect to have my things given back to the group proper after this is over."
> Ulysesn hands his items over.



"Understood."  Ironwall replies without emotion as always.

The captain watches the exchange with a curious look, "we'll need to move your golem into storage with your things.  And we'll need the control focus for it to make sure it's contained.  Don't worry we'll give it back with the other things.  Which of you has it?"



soulnova said:


> "If you excuse me"
> 
> 
> 
> "Lantana here might look like Makenna indeed, and that's why we tried to help her out of her drug haze. Our Makenna was killed and lost on our travels while we were fighting in a Orc city. We had questions for Lantana... hoping we could find out if she was related to our friend. But we found nothing. Unless she's been brough back from the death without our knowledge and her memory lost, this girl bears no relation to us"



"We have to do things by the book ma'am.  If she's not affiliated with you that should come out quick enough and she can face the other charges.  For now we need to bring you in."  He turns to Deja Vu and amends, "I can assure you you'll be treated with great care."

Deja Vu drops to her knees pleading, "no no no no no...."



Captain Obvious said:


> Kitsune!Yuki takes her ring off her pawlike finger, then hands it out.  "There's my stuff." she nods, picking up and carrying Fox!Rin, being hugged by the arm covered by her sleeve, "I would like to stay with my kit.  I hope that is no trouble."
> 
> Bluff-
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



The captain chuckles, "that would be the shapeshifting woman?  Yes, our guards do in fact have eyes.  Or did you think we missed the person that vanished?  Might suggest she turn back to normal before reaching tower though.  Her call though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

> The captain watches the exchange with a curious look, "we'll need to move your golem into storage with your things. And we'll need the control focus for it to make sure it's contained. Don't worry we'll give it back with the other things. Which of you has it?"


"... It doesn't have one. It acts on it's own for the most part."
Ulysesn turns to Ironwall
"Go where they store our items and stay there until Drell or myself come to get you."


> Deja Vu drops to her knees pleading, "no no no no no...."


"It'll be a blast, don't be so worried."
Ulysesn laughs and smirks


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

"Ironwall isn't technically a normal golem, and he was woke up by...a magic overload if I remember right." Yuki rubs the back of her neck with her loose hand, "And...I will see what she wants to do."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2015)

"Ulysesn, you better rescind control of Ironwall.  He is Yuki's responsibility and always has been.  If anyone else takes control of him it should be Tassara or Hayao."  She gives him a glare while putting her stuff in her bag of holding.  "Max can you take care of Lion for me?  I don't want anyone harming her."

'I can take care of people if need be.'  The griffon screeches at her.

"I know, which is why you and Max should care for each other.  Okay?"  Kaylee responds.  Lion looks at her skeptically but nods and moves closer to Max.  "Thank you."  She smiles and nods to the man, waiting for the others.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2015)

Duncan sighs and looks at the guards.

"It's not her. Its a bit of an injustice if she's tried along with us. She looks similar but she's no Makenna. She died in a massive pillar of fire."

"Tassy - I'm no standin for that." Duncan sniffs and stays next to Kaylee.

Kaylee - telepathic link:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm out of here and takin Lantana wit me This shit is horseshit. Wanna come?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2015)

Duncan - Telepathic Link

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Please give it a bit of time.  Let me try a couple of things first."



She gives him a pleading look before using enhance diplomacy amped up with her life wrought spells, figuring this will be the last time for magic.

Clearing her throat she approaches the Captain.  "Sir, like the others have said, the woman that traveled with us was the wife of that man."  She points to Ulysesn.  "Makenna unfortunately met with a horrible...um...incident."  Kaylee looks at him sadly.  "I'm sure if you look at the picture closely you would be able to discern a difference in the two woman."  Kaylee will point out the few differences.  "Please sir, the only reason we helped her was because it was our fault that her addiction flared up.  Nothing more.  She is obviously willing to stand trail for the crimes she was picked up for, but don't make her stand trail for things that she wasn't even around for."  Kaylee pleads with the man.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+29:
14,+29
Total:43


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Ulysesn, you better rescind control of Ironwall.  He is Yuki's responsibility and always has been.  If anyone else takes control of him it should be Tassara or Hayao."  She gives him a glare while putting her stuff in her bag of holding.



"Or what, you'll put me on trial for theft?
Technically Ironwall is Emor's responsibility right now since they are asking to put him in storage to begin with instead of just letting him come with us. This is to insure no abuse of him."
Ulysesn looks at Ironwall
"Add Hayao to the list of people you take commands from along with Rin and Max."
Ulysesn points at Hayao,Rin,Max


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

Tassara will try to calm down the girl. "Don't worry. It will be cleared up. You can do this..." she encourages.


Diplomacy 1d20+22=35


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2015)

Yuki rubs her ear with her loose arm, her stance becoming nervous and tail gently tucking between her legs.  Her grip on Rin tightens slightly and she hooks the hand that was rubbing her ear into Hayao's.  A sudden feeling of terror seems to wash over her, causing her to silently observe what happens with the others that are speaking.  Both Hayao and Rin can feel the nervous tremors coming from the usually confident woman.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

((In the interest of not digging back up drama I'm going to try and press on a bit.  If there's a serious objection by all means let me know and we can go back to address it))

The party surrenders their equipment and is searched for any magic.  Yuki's "unremovable" items are analyzed with more scrutiny but ultimately ignored for now.  While this is going on Ironwall gleefully, or rather emotionlessly, acknowledges any and all combinations of requests to listen to only their orders, even the guard's great-uncle Ted.  Ultimately it goes off with the rest of the party's things without a struggle.

After a brief conversation Tassara is able to calm Lantana/Deja Vu down since she faces jail time either way there's little difference where she awaits her trial (the fact that the party seems to be getting far more attention and care than the other prisoners probably helps the decision too).

The animals, along with Lion and Fluffykins, are taken off to a secure stable where they'll be cared for during the trial.  And the party is led away.

The party is brought through the city to a large, fortified tower.  As they step inside those with magical abilities find the source they use for them vanishes (and Yuki's equipment is suppressed, as are telepathic bonds and any other active spell effects you might have).  Yuki, Rin, and any other shapeshifters I missed are trapped in their current form while within this field (I'll leave it up to Hayao if Rin ignored the guard's suggestion and stayed in her fox form).

The group is led upstairs, about 2/3rds of the way up the tower to a suite of rooms (we'll say 4 bed chambers joined to a large central chamber and privy), a heavy reinforced door is closed once the group is inside and a bar is slid into place.  There are guards outside the door if anything is needed but otherwise there is a measure of privacy in the suite for the group to discuss their defense.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2015)

A belated realization that Hayao has been practicing his breath weapon at any chance he has for the past few days throughout the trip.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

(( Any chance they would have allowed Tassara/Max to keep their Scrivene's Kit, Chronicler's Kit + ink and journal we gave to Lantana to write/draw? ))

Tassara looks around measuring their surroundings. "Better than I expected..." Tassara motions Lantana to a quiet area. "You don't need to stay around us if you don't want. You could still get some rest"

Max approaches the guard "Excuse me, sir. How long would it be until our trail? Do we have access to a book of laws from here? Legal assistance? A lawyer?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( Any chance they would have allowed Tassara/Max to keep their Scrivene's Kit, Chronicler's Kit + ink and journal we gave to Lantana to write/draw? ))
> 
> Tassara looks around measuring their surroundings. "Better than I expected..." Tassara motions Lantana to a quiet area. "You don't need to stay around us if you don't want. You could still get some rest"
> 
> Max approaches the guard "Excuse me, sir. How long would it be until our trail? Do we have access to a book of laws from here? Legal assistance? A lawyer?"



Yeah, paper/pen/ink they'd let you have.

Lantana settles down in a quiet spot, one eye on the party with a mixture of curiosity and suspicion as she doodles in the journal.

Through the door one of the guards responds, "a magistrate will be here to read formal charges tomorrow.  You can arrange for your legal needs at that time."

((Sorry, I'll need access to stuff at home to appropriately do that so I thought I'd give you some time to settle in.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hayao promptly takes a seat as they arrive, closing his eyes and massaging his temples slowly. Then he sets his hands on his knees and looks to everyone else. "I believe our strongest option here would be to try and force the matter of trial by combat. I'm confident that one of us could more than likely handle even their best, unarmed, armed, at range, or wielding magic. We should work out our arguments with that in mind. We already have a strong case in terms of simple ambiguity."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

Ulysesn starts examining every square inch of the cell
"Shouldn't the smartest person set up our defense?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

Tassara moves back to the main area, leaving Lantana to her drawing/writing.

"We should wait for a bit until we have the information about their laws before making any plans about that"  Tassara sits on the opposite side from Hayao.  "If we immediately ask for Trial by Combat.... it would seem we have no other way to defend ourselves. We should see our options first... Try other means first..."

"-But don't get me wrong, if it comes down to it., I'm ok with Trial by Combat."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2015)

"Fair. As it stands we have the blood Raven had on her hands on our own, though. It will depend greatly on whether they understand and acknowledge the mayor's corruption..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

"Sanctioning slavery/murder and doing torture on innocent people should pretty much seal the deal" Tassara nods.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2015)

"The problem would be if we can prove it.  We don't know much about anything at this point, unfortunately it would be more our word against who or what they have in their corner."  Kaylee frowns at the thought before lightly pacing.  "What exactly do we know is going on?  Does anyone know _who_ brought these charges?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

"I guess we will learn soon enough..." Tassara shrugs. She seems much calmer now, specially regarding the subject of the trial itself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2015)

"Ohgodsohgodsohgods this is really freaking me out now..." Yuki's eyes flick across the room, "Why did I stay so fluffy and why did we have to be in the middle of such a large city?" fuzzy ears flatten against her head, she begins to quickly pace from one side of the room to another.  Everytime she passes by, smacking Hayao with the fluffy tail, "And now I'm stuck like this, *til when?*" she snarls, picking up her pace a bit, "I know we've got...like a couple weeks before the new moon...so I hope we're outta here before then.  I mean, atleast so I'm back looking human again.  Otherwise I'll probably just turn white or something, I don't know." she shakes her head, hopping onto the back of Hayao's seat, a foot on either side of him, "I just hope we aren't still here when it happens, I've gotten physically stronger since then...I don't think that door would hold if I tried to force my way through..." she says lowly, then speaks up again, "The city is big and loud and scary, and so many people in such a small space..." she shakes her head, leaning down and laying on Hayao's back, chin of the vulpine's face resting on the top of his head, an arm over each of his shoulders, but still sitting on the back if the chair, with the slight whine like a dejected puppy.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

Max looks at Yuki with a raised eyebrow. "Have you ever tried to channel all that energy into art?"  

"I mean, I get that staying down is difficult, but painting or drawing might be able to help focus or get your mind off the situation at hand"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2015)

"No I haven't, I usually just take my energy to exercising, because it was all I really could do.  That or blacksmithing, as I kinda showed proficiency in before when I made that sword for Aratoamin.  Never really tried anything else.  I mean I did have this mark I used to draw on things in the wilds, but really, that's it.  I could spend the next who knows how long moving all this furniture around while you talk.  But I might try eventually..." Yuki snorts, looking at Max from her perch.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

"I'm sure all that energy could turn into tons of creativity... heh I imagine the murals you could do" Max scratches her head "It's a pity we can't do a lot here... but... I still have some empty journals if you want" Max looks back at Tassara to see if she can give one to Yuki. Tassara nods with a bittersweet smile...  "Here. I also have some charcoal."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2015)

Yuki's lips show the teeth in an attempt to grin in the foriegn form.  "Thanks mouse, I will work on it in a while..." her eyes turn to Tassara and gives a questioning expression, at the same time worried.  She takes a deep breath, putting the charcoal and journal together, "I...apologize for losing my patience so quickly, and striking out so quick...I am trying to learn how to deal with it better, you can ask Hayao.  But my lack of patience has caused me to make a lot of rash decisions...and I'm sorry."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

((I'll do something more substantial later, maybe, but I've got a minute))

Nissa ((who I like to imagine totally walked all the way to their 'cell' with the party at her 10' movement speed)) looks at the room in a slight daze, pale and quiet since they entered the tower.

She pick an especially plush chair and, after several attempts, pulls herself up to the back of it to look around and survey the main chamber.  After a moment she raises a hand as if starting a spell then frowns, "how do mortals do this?  No magic?  People actually live like this?"  She frowns and shrugs to herself before continuing her survey of the room.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2015)

Drell snaps her fingers experimentally. "I know," she murmurs in Nissa's general direction. "There's nothing there. This is an...intensely odd feeling." She takes off her mask and tucks it away safely. "At least there's no need for this damn thing in here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell snaps her fingers experimentally. "I know," she murmurs in Nissa's general direction. "There's nothing there. This is an...intensely odd feeling." She takes off her mask and tucks it away safely. "At least there's no need for this damn thing in here."



"Ohh so pretty, who is this? Surely not Drell?"
Ulysesn picks up Nissa gently and puts her on his shoulder
"So its going to be boring for a while. Any ideas to pass the time?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hayao rolls his eyes upwards towards Yuki, and pats her side familiarly, before cutting his gaze towards Nissa. "I have no idea. Discipline." He leans forward, letting Yuki slide down. "I would assume the town proper had offered the charges."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2015)

Yuki listens to the others, falling into the seat behind the elf, tail flipping vacantly back and forth over the chair as she uses the journal and charcoal.  After taking a few experimental strokes, she tries to draw out the fish and umber hulks that team 'beer run' had fought.  She gets charcoal all over herself as she does so.

Drawing!
Roll(1d20)+1:
12,+1
Total:13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

Nissa allows herself to be set on Ulysesn's shoulders continuing to look around the room.  "I was thinking of making some rope, I can fit through the bars easily enough, go see what's going on in town."  She pauses hesitating, "oh but you guys would probably be bored with out me."

"I could help with the defense but I still don't really know what they're saying you guys did wrong."

"I could summon-- wait, no magic, never mind."

"We could play-- sorry, forgot, no dice and it takes weeks to train the moles."

"Truth or dare?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa allows herself to be set on Ulysesn's shoulders continuing to look around the room.  "I was thinking of making some rope, I can fit through the bars easily enough, go see what's going on in town."  She pauses hesitating, "oh but you guys would probably be bored with out me."
> 
> "I could help with the defense but I still don't really know what they're saying you guys did wrong."
> 
> ...



Ulysesn looks at the party
"Actually Nissa. That's a great idea.
Lets all play Truth or Dare?! You first of course Nissa since it's your idea. Who do you pick first?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the party
> "Actually Nissa. That's a great idea.
> Lets all play Truth or Dare?! You first of course Nissa since it's your idea. Who do you pick first?"




"Truth!"  Nissa says with excitement


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2015)

Troyce looks as if he wants to say something, but doesn't  want to interrupt the current flow of conversation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Truth!"  Nissa says with excitement


Ulysesn has been wanting to learn more about Nissa for a while now.
"What is Nissa's most traumatic moment in her life?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2015)

Yuki looks up waving the charcoal above her head, "I wanna play too." she then goes back to her drawing, itching the side of her muzzle on Hayao's ear as she does so.  "This is actually kinda fun." she draws her 'wilds' symbol near the corner of the page, then sketching at the beasts again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn has been wanting to learn more about Nissa for a while now.
> "What is Nissa's most traumatic moment in her life?"



"Wow, creepy."  Nissa thinks, but only for a moment, "probably when I jumped to my death."  She grins cheerfully and turns to Troyce.

"Troyce, truth or dare?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Wow, creepy."  Nissa thinks, but only for a moment, "probably when I jumped to my death."  She grins cheerfully and turns to Troyce.
> 
> "Troyce, truth or dare?"



"Huh? Oh, uh... Dare? No wait, truth. Yeah, definitely truth", his words exceptionally awkward.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "Huh? Oh, uh... Dare? No wait, truth. Yeah, definitely truth", his words exceptionally awkward.



Nissa giggles and glances at Tassara briefly before asking, "if you were going to get married, how would you ask?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2015)

Troyce sighs, a gentle type of sigh that someone gives when they're not remotely surprised but still a little disappointed.

"Probably something low-key but heartfelt, I guess. Whenever I heard my father tell stories of his proposal I always thought it was uncharacteristically extravagant. Too many choirs and dancing automatons" he strokes his chin for a bit. "Like... I'd make him or her a music box or something, and maybe write a poem about them. Anyone can buy a ring, you know. Plus, the _nature _of my proposee would affect things too..."

"Say, would I be allowed to pick Ulyssen again or does it have to be someone new? I'm rusty with party games, at least of this sort"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hayao takes on an unexpectedly bemused smirk as that is asked, folding his arms over his chest as he looks to Troyce.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2015)

"You can pick whoever you want," Nissa says giggling.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 20, 2015)

"Hmm..." Troyce puts an unusual amount of thought into this, as if he we plotting a chess move.

"How about... Blondie over here?" he says gesturing towards Max. "I can't say I really know much about you"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2015)

*flashback, just before* 


> her eyes turn to Tassara and gives a questioning expression, at the same time worried. She takes a deep breath, putting the charcoal and journal together, "I...apologize for losing my patience so quickly, and striking out so quick...I am trying to learn how to deal with it better, you can ask Hayao. But my lack of patience has caused me to make a lot of rash decisions...and I'm sorry."



"I understand Yuki. I do.  I'm glad Hayao is helping you too. Maybe Max's ideas is good for you. Maybe you need a way to express your emotions in a non physical way. Sometimes is hard to explain what you feel... you could try to show it instead"  Tassara pats her in the head, still, there's a hint of sadness in her voice. 

(( Funny thing, I imagine Yuki's work as an expressionist with lots of vibrant colors...   ))

*back in the game*
"Oh, me?" Max smiles excitedly and giggles. "Well, go ahead I don't mind"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> *flashback, just before*
> 
> 
> "I understand Yuki. I do.  I'm glad Hayao is helping you too. Maybe Max's ideas is good for you. Maybe you need a way to express your emotions in a non physical way. Sometimes is hard to explain what you feel... you could try to show it instead"  Tassara pats her in the head, still, there's a hint of sadness in her voice.
> ...



"Mmm." she nods, tail wagging happily at the touch.  She still seems worried about Tassara, but she doesn't push today.

((I could see that too, but with just the charcoal, she's trying to draw what she couldn't explain ))

She grins, blowing off the paper and putting the journal in front of Hayao's face, "Lookit what I drew.  These were the things we fought when you guys were in that one city." she has a contented, proud of herself expression as she shows the elf her rushed doodles.  



After he sees, she takes more time on a new one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

Ulysesn sticks his tongue out of disgust
"Horrible things, I hope we don't run into them again. I'd rather fight another orc army over."


> "Oh, me?" Max smiles excitedly and giggles. "Well, go ahead I don't mind"


Ulysesn looks on the game with interest.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

"Well, truth or dare then?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

"Well, if you want to know about me, I guess... TRUTH!" Max smiles nervously.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

"Well, there's all kinds of questions I'd want to ask but if I'm choosing one... What do you think about all this? Like, do you think we have a case or do you think it's hopeless?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

"Oh"

"Well, I do believe you have a case. It will be difficult, but as I understand things were pretty bad... And I believe Tass if she says that guy was evil"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

"It's your turn to pick someone Max!"  Nissa pipes up keeping things going.

((I'll probably work on moving things on tonight, assuming I have time to dig up everything I need.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

"I piiiiiick......." ((Randomly rolls to pick someone....)) *"Drell!*" Max points at her.

"Truth or Dare?" she beams to her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2015)

Drell rolls her eyes.

"Truth seems to require the least effort."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

"If you were ever marooned on an island with just a single person present on this room, without magic, who would you like it to be?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "If you were ever marooned on an island with just a single person present on this room, without magic, who would you like it to be?"



"In this room? Tassara. Quiet, efficient, capable of first aid and preparing food." She glances over at Rin. "Rin."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

"Might as well be truth or truth, huh my little snowflake." Patting Hayao's head, Yuki gives a mischievous expression visible to everyone but the elf as she scoots back up to standing on the chair, then hopping onto the floor.  She moves in front of him and squats down.  Moving fast, she pulls open his kimono to the sash, licking the samurai's stomach and chest then spinning to run away.  As she tries to escape she trips over her feet and falls to the flooring.  Raspy giggles coming from the monk's throat, she sits back up, staying on the floor for now, too busy laughing to speak.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

Max makes a "not bad" face at Drell's answer and that brings a small chuckle out of Tassara. The chuckle dies off as Yuki does her thing. Tassara looks down to the floor in silence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max makes a "not bad" face at Drell's answer and that brings a small chuckle out of Tassara. The chuckle dies off as Yuki does her thing. Tassara looks down to the floor in silence.



There is a cough from Ulysesn out of embarrassment.
"So are you feeling better Tassara?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

"Ah... yes. Better" Tassara looks up and forces a smile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Ah... yes. Better" Tassara looks up and forces a smile.



Ulysesn looks between Troyce and Tassara for a moment.
"Hey Yuki, can I borrow some of that charcoal?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

Yuki takes a long breath to calm herself down, then stands, grabbing the charcoal and handing it over, "Might not seem like it on me, but it gets everywhere, be careful Princess." after Ulysesn takes it, she climbs up into her spot behind the elf again, very gently, as to not accidentally harm him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki takes a long breath to calm herself down, then stands, grabbing the charcoal and handing it over, "Might not seem like it on me, but it gets everywhere, be careful Princess." after Ulysesn takes it, she climbs up into her spot behind the elf again, very gently, as to not accidentally harm him.



"Thank you."
Ulysesn turns to Tassara
"Do you mind if I try something with you? It's personal."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

"With... charcoal?" Tassara seems confused "Well, yes, but if it's a personal matter, I would rather move to a more private area" Tassara suggest Ulysesn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "With... charcoal?" Tassara seems confused "Well, yes, but if it's a personal matter, I would rather move to a more private area" Tassara suggest Ulysesn


"Well, considering we are stuck in a cell and what may happen..."
Ulysesn draws a heart in front of Tassara then hands the charcoal to her
"Tassara, can you draw a line from that heart to a person you may consider more than a best friend?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

Tassara stares in silence at Ulysesn with a blank expression. 

_"Oh shiiiiit"_ Max looks at Tassara then back to Ulysesn in sheer horror. 

Tassara stands up and walks away to one of the bedchambers. Max rushes to her closing the door behind her. 



> The group is led upstairs, about 2/3rds of the way up the tower to a suite of rooms (we'll say 4 b*ed chambers joined to a large central chamber and privy*), a heavy reinforced door is closed once the group is inside and a bar is slid into place.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

"I'm curious Ulyssen, did you receive training on how to ruin things for everyone, or is this all just natural talent?" Troyce says, looking at a bit of wall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, considering we are stuck in a cell and what may happen..."




((Just for clarification here, while it's true you're locked in what you're in more resembles a noble's chambers than an actual "cell," there are 4 separate bed chambers with an adjoining common room, think some fancy hotel room.))

((Anyone noble or with knowledge nobility or knowledge local or probably common sense would know that this is the sort of "cell" used for those of high status.  While you aren't exactly free you will be comfortable, at least until the outcome of the trial.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara stares in silence at Ulysesn with a blank expression.
> 
> _"Oh shiiiiit"_ Max looks at Tassara then back to Ulysesn in sheer horror.
> 
> Tassara stands up and walks away to one of the bedchambers. Max rushes to her closing the door behind her.



Ulysesn sighs a puff of air.
"So that is it..."
Ulysesn sits down finally looking tired for a change
"Sorry about the charcoal Yuki."


> "I'm curious Ulyssen, did you receive training on how to ruin things for everyone, or is this all just natural talent?" Troyce says, looking at a bit of wall.


"Natural Talent from my father's side. A real buzzkill at any party..."
Ulysesn looks at the guard outside
"Hey do you have any alcohol that is able to be provided?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "I'm curious Ulyssen, did you receive training on how to ruin things for everyone, or is this all just natural talent?" Troyce says, looking at a bit of wall.



"You should write a _book_," Drell says, practically awestruck at the display. "You could take on apprentices. Teach them how to do the most ridiculous, inappropriate things in any given situation." She pauses for a moment, staring incredulously at the room Tassara retreated into. "Is it a psychological issue, some tiny, abberant voice in your mind forcing you to insert yourself into other people's lives and feelings? Or were you just raised by orcs?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> " Or were you just raised by orcs?"



"Ha... I wish. Might take you up on that book though, could make for some great military tactics."
Ulysesn chuckles


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

Troyce chuckles at Drell's words, something he never could have imagined himself doing.

"I gotta say, though, I've sampled quite a few holding cells in my time and this place is seriously deluxe. I mean if this is how they treat alleged threats to the state, I'd love to see where they put the shoplifters, you know?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

"So do you think she's going to stay in there the whole time?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

Yuki simply sighs, wrapping her arms around the elf infront of her to pull him back and pet his head.  "Wouldn't doubt it." she closes her eyes, listening to the others.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

"Well, I guess I can drop the spin-ye-bottle pretense and just start asking questions" he says, taking out a pen and paper.

"First of all, Nissa. Do you adequately recall the events of the day you meet the others?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at the guard outside
> "Hey do you have any alcohol that is able to be provided?"





Nicodemus said:


> "In this room? Tassara. Quiet, efficient, capable of first aid and preparing food." She glances over at Rin. "Rin."



"I'm sure some drinks would help a few of us to loosen up. I think Tassara is right Yuki, you should start trying art a lot more regularly, need someone to be the artist around here right?"
Ulysesn smiles halfheartedly


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

((I'm working on gathering my charges for moving on.  Feel free to continue whatever while I do though.))



Crossbow said:


> "First of all, Nissa. Do you adequately recall the events of the day you meet the others?"



Nissa thinks for a bit, "well, I guess so, that was an important day!  Though the magic boom made everything woozie.  I remember Kaylee managed to get me from the evil gnome and then Ulysesn went back to rescue the others.  Then everything went boom and sideways."  She shrugs slightly, "I don't know the details, but somehow he rescued them, most of them at least.  Then Tassy helped heal them and I headed back to the village with them."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm sure some drinks would help a few of us to loosen up. I think Tassara is right Yuki, you should start trying art a lot more regularly, need someone to be the artist around here right?"
> Ulysesn smiles halfheartedly



"I learned to paint when I was six," Drell says, idly examining her fingernails. "Next was sewing, then singing, bookkeeping, architecture, forging armor, alchemy..." she trails off for a moment. "Perhaps I'll take up sculpture next. I'm sure I could be reasonably competent at that, given a few hours."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

((Oh and fine ))

The guards enter at early evening with a cart of food.  Cuts of turkey, various stewed vegetables, soft bread, and a few jugs of wine.  None of it is terribly fancy but it suffices.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "I learned to paint when I was six," Drell says, idly examining her fingernails. "Next was sewing, then singing, bookkeeping, architecture, forging armor, alchemy..." she trails off for a moment. "Perhaps I'll take up sculpture next. I'm sure I could be reasonably competent at that, given a few hours."



"Can you even look into a mirror to make a sculpture of yourself without something like this?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

"Hmm... Alright Drell, you're next. Would would consider yourself a woman?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

"I don't know.  I got the stringed instruments, I could probably try art more.  Really what I need is a way to blow off steam.  Snowflake is going to help me become more...civilized.  So I guess art and music is a way to do that normally." she lets off a quiet groan, "It'll be a while before I'm better with all this."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Can you even look into a mirror to make a sculpture of yourself without something like this?"



"Without something like...what?"



Crossbow said:


> "Hmm... Alright Drell, you're next. Would would consider yourself a woman?"



Drell shrugs and reaches a hand out towards the food tray. She leaves it there for a moment before remembering that she can no longer make things fly into her hand and groans under her breath before grabbing some bread.

"Why not?" She asks, picking at the food. "I am physically a woman, and I've never been anything anything more than ambivalent about my gender. I've explained this already - it's not ones physical attributes that define them, but the decisions and choices they make. Appearances are easily changed with magic, Yuki is proof of that. The content of a person's mind is not so easily tampered with."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

((One more short one because I'm stalling.))

Lantana watches the other's games and questioning for a brief time before slipping off to one of the bed chambers.  'Truth or Dare' would be pointless, having no truths she could offer herself and she has little to contribute to the trial.

If anyone checks on her they'll find her staring at herself in the mirror, a blank expression on her face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

> "Without something like...what?"


""Anti-magic."



Captain Obvious said:


> "I don't know.  I got the stringed instruments, I could probably try art more.  Really what I need is a way to blow off steam.  Snowflake is going to help me become more...civilized.  So I guess art and music is a way to do that normally." she lets off a quiet groan, "It'll be a while before I'm better with all this."



"I could try dancing more often myself I suppose."


EvilMoogle said:


> ((Oh and fine ))
> 
> The guards enter at early evening with a cart of food.  Cuts of turkey, various stewed vegetables, soft bread, and a few jugs of wine.  None of it is terribly fancy but it suffices.



Ulysesn gathers a bit of food and a jug of wine and brings it to Tassara's door.
He leaves it in front of the door then knocks moving away quickly back to the group, leaving the jug to be the most visible thing in front of the food for the currently lone duo.


EvilMoogle said:


> ((One more short one because I'm stalling.))
> 
> Lantana watches the other's games and questioning for a brief time before slipping off to one of the bed chambers.  'Truth or Dare' would be pointless, having no truths she could offer herself and she has little to contribute to the trial.
> 
> If anyone checks on her they'll find her staring at herself in the mirror, a blank expression on her face.


Ulysesn notices that Latana is gone and decides to check on her
"You still don't remember?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Why not?" She asks, picking at the food. "I am physically a woman, and I've never been anything anything more than ambivalent about my gender. I've explained this already - it's not ones physical attributes that define them, but the decisions and choices they make. Appearances are easily changed with magic, Yuki is proof of that. The content of a person's mind is not so easily tampered with."




"I wouldn't really call 'ambivalent about gender' to be female, though. If your body's changes really mean nothing, then that'd be more like... neither? I don't know, I'm no expert"

Troyce pauses to make some scribblings. "Alright, my next question _was _for Blondie, but, _you know_. I guess the rest can wait until tomorrow when I'm given the case materials"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn notices that Latana is gone and decides to check on her
> "You still don't remember?"



Lantana doesn't take break her gaze from the mirror but she replies softly, "I thought--.  Maybe not everything but something surely from seeing myself.  Some glimmer or recognition of who I am.  But there's nothing.  A stranger stares back."  She reaches out and touches the mirror with several pale fingers.  "Alien."  Her voice trembles, clearly near breaking though she keeps any flicker of emotion from her face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana doesn't take break her gaze from the mirror but she replies softly, "I thought--.  Maybe not everything but something surely from seeing myself.  Some glimmer or recognition of who I am.  But there's nothing.  A stranger stares back."  She reaches out and touches the mirror with several pale fingers.  "Alien."  Her voice trembles, clearly near breaking though she keeps any flicker of emotion from her face.



"... There is a well."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

Yuki opens an eye to look at Troyce, "Which blondie?  We got three of them." she pauses, "I'm comfy, can someone hand me a drink, please?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2015)

Max's head peek out of the room. "Is food here already?" she looks around and quickly walks out almost as if wanting to pass inadvertively. "Don't mind me"

She tries to avoid eye contact with everyone as she grabs an additional plate of food for herself. "Gotcha"


Max stops for a second and turns to the others "She's... uh... she's going to get through this. Yes. She will"  she says it mostly to herself. "She will come out when they come to tell us the charges.... Right..." she starts to make her way back.

"Oh! -and try not to punch each other" she rushes back to the room,


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... There is a well."



"A well?"  Confusion adds to the heavy emotions already in her voice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "A well?"  Confusion adds to the heavy emotions already in her voice.



"A well that tells of memories, of past, of life, of many souls. It can restore the piece you are missing if you're taken to it and more. I know where it is. Would you stop losing hope if I gave you the chance to go to such a place? To be able to be your own person again?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

Troyce gestures towards the door after it shuts. "That one" he says to Yuki, handing her a jug, then returning to his papers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 21, 2015)

Hayao's eyebrow twitches in barely visible irritation before he ties up his kimono. He and Rin exchange a glance and he just sighs. "Please let me know when a lawyer arrives." He gets up and retires to one of the rooms.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2015)

"Ah...Yep, that's who I figured.  Mouse'll have a lot to say, probably."  She sighs as Hayao leaves, crossing her legs and putting one hand in her lap, drinking from the wine with her other.  "So, what's your story, Twinkle toes?  I've never asked you." she questions Troyce.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

((I'm working on the "tomorrow" post now, should be done in a few minutes))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A well that tells of memories, of past, of life, of many souls. It can restore the piece you are missing if you're taken to it and more. I know where it is. Would you stop losing hope if I gave you the chance to go to such a place? To be able to be your own person again?"



The woman purses her lips slightly before speaking, her voice firmer but slightly angry, "I do not lose hope I am simply uncertain how to accept the reality in which I find myself."  She softens slightly, "but your offer was not intended to offend, and I must admit it has an appeal.  Assuming I do not live out my life in a prison cell, at which point I suppose my memory is largely moot."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman purses her lips slightly before speaking, her voice firmer but slightly angry, "I do not lose hope I am simply uncertain how to accept the reality in which I find myself."  She softens slightly, "but your offer was not intended to offend, and I must admit it has an appeal.  Assuming I do not live out my life in a prison cell, at which point I suppose my memory is largely moot."



"The person you resemble... 
Shouldn't live her life in a cell, she was purely innocent throughout every moment. Just be careful of what you say in court and it should be fine.
I'll be sure to make due on that promise if we all make it through this."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

((Moving on, feel free to continue the party/interrogation as long as you want.  Figure it's more constructive to get things formalized first.))

Eventually the party dies down and everyone settles to sleep.  Breakfast is provided in the morning, and everything is quiet until late morning.

The guards open the doors and let two men into the room.  One is a older man, perhaps 50, and his counterpart is younger, not quite into his thirties.  Both wear robes and symbols marking them as clerics of the Valiant.

The older man speaks, "I am Guardian Caecilia, I act as an assistant to Gallant Pontius who will be acting as the judge in this case.  This is my companion Protector Hirtius who will be acting as your liaison in coordinating your defense."  He indicates the younger man who nods politely. 

Guardian Caecilia continues after a moment, "Today I am here to give you formal charges for the crimes you have been accused.  Please allow me to finish and I will attend to any questions you might have."  He extracts a scroll from his robes and unrolls it, reading.

"You are charged by the nation of Dnalgne with causing vast damage to the town of Etiawhtaes both public and private.  You are charged with assaulting the people of Etiawhtaes.  You are charged with assault and murder of the officers of the crown of Dnalgne.  You are charged with inciting a riot against the government and crown of Dnalgne.  You are charged with brigandry, and lastly charged with raising insurrection against the crown of Dnalgne."

He pauses a moment to catch his breath before continuing, "Dnalgne alleges that you have already been tried and convicted of these crimes however at the moment Eomr does not recognize formal authority in Dnalgne."

He turns back to his scroll before continuing, "you are charged by the holy authority of Eomr with the murder of twenty-five members of Gilbert Segal's hunting expedition and the subsequent theft or destruction of their property."  He pauses again to consider the scroll before closing it up and setting it down for the party.

"The trial is tentatively scheduled to begin in three days time though we may be able to delay this if you have materials you need to gather.  Protector Hirtius can assist you with this process if you have need."

He stops, seemingly finished before adding, "if there are any questions before I leave I would be happy to address them."


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Flashback i guess_ 





Captain Obvious said:


> "Ah...Yep, that's who I figured.  Mouse'll have a lot to say, probably."  She sighs as Hayao leaves, crossing her legs and putting one hand in her lap, drinking from the wine with her other.  "So, what's your story, Twinkle toes?  I've never asked you." he questions Troyce.



"Oh, well. My mother was a small-time adventurer, my father a painter-and-also-inventor. Growing up money was never a problem. One day, though, he proposed some... unpopular theories. The church-state had always liked him and his creations,  but when death threats came in, they suddenly didn't care. Eventually things got really bad, one lynch mob later and i'm one parent shy. 

Me and Ma had to lay low for a while, and that meant I had to be the money earner. Used what my father taught me to make and sell various trinkets. When that wasn't paying enough, I got creative: learned more skills and made alter egos to match them. Pickpocketing, haberdashery, legal defense, weapon selling. Wasn't long before the guild took notice and requested my loyalty. I took care not to become their 'favorite', so as not to end up like my dad.

Things had quieted down enough for Ma to pick up her bow and ride again but after only a few months of that she came home ill. I knew I couldn't ask a cleric to fix her, not after what they had done. So I took up her mercenary mantle in hopes of paying for some _ doctors_ to find a cure. in my travels i got a job involvong a bowl or something, decide to tagalong with a party for security, one thing lead to another and I had sworn a blood oath to collections of unstable strangers"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2015)

*The night before...*

After all the excitement, Kaylee sighs and makes a large plate of food.  "Why don't you grab a jug of wine and join me in the last of the empty rooms."  Kaylee smiles at *Duncan* invitingly then heads toward the room.  "I could use a little less..."  She looks around and sighs before heading into the room.


*
The next day...*

"Who stands as our accuser?  And, who is this Gilbert Segal that you mentioned?"  Kaylee asks the man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The person you resemble...
> Shouldn't live her life in a cell, she was purely innocent throughout every moment. Just be careful of what you say in court and it should be fine.
> I'll be sure to make due on that promise if we all make it through this."



**Before the next day**
"Now come along with us for a while, it's your best chance. Stay calm as you can."


EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving on, feel free to continue the party/interrogation as long as you want.  Figure it's more constructive to get things formalized first.))
> 
> Eventually the party dies down and everyone settles to sleep.  Breakfast is provided in the morning, and everything is quiet until late morning.
> 
> ...


"Yes. How can the charges
'assault and murder of the officers of the crown of Dnalgne, inciting a riot against the government and crown of Dnalgne and insurrection against the crown of Dnalgne.'  exist when there is no existing formal authority in Dnalgne? What would it even be a rebellion of?

How can they be viable charges when no such crown authority exists and when it could be claimed of anyone down to the most innocent as a charge with how unstable the region is now due to lack of said authority?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2015)

Troyce sighs at Ulysen's question.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce sighs at Ulysen's question.


Ulysesn looks over at Troyce
"It's an honest question. I've never faced criminal charges before so I'm interested."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2015)

"The charges are retroactive, and exist against the authority that was maintained at the time of our crimes," Hayao murmurs, a tad impatiently. "Though I'm also curious as to our accuser."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Kuno said:


> *
> The next day...*
> 
> "Who stands as our accuser?  And, who is this Gilbert Segal that you mentioned?"  Kaylee asks the man.


"The nation of Eomr is your accuser."  The older man explains politely.

The younger man speaks up at the second question, "Gilbert Segal ran a hunting operation to the east.  Investigation revealed that his party was brutally slain some weeks past, it is alleged that your group is responsible for the carnage."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yes. How can the charges
> 'assault and murder of the officers of the crown of Dnalgne, inciting a riot against the government and crown of Dnalgne and insurrection against the crown of Dnalgne.'  exist when there is no existing formal authority in Dnalgne? What would it even be a rebellion of?
> 
> How can they be viable charges when no such crown authority exists and when it could be claimed of anyone down to the most innocent as a charge with how unstable the region is now due to lack of said authority?"


The older man replies courteously, "Eomr of course recognizes the existence of Dnalgne, as we do our treaties and agreements with them.  However due to the current state of affairs in their nation it was decided that it would not be prudent to formally recognize one party as in control of the country."  He pauses thinking, "It is my understanding that your charges predate the current situation."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2015)

Tassara leaves to greet the men and hear the charges.


He looks at Protector Hirtius with a slightly confused look. "Excuse me, how experienced are you at defense?"


"Nevermind that... we have a small list of witnesses but I'm not sure if you will be able to contact them... and sadly, I don't think we can't demand a trial for a man back in Etiawhtaes either"

"What kinds of means do we have at our disposal? What proof to they have? Is Zone of Truth going to play any part of the trial? Is there going to be a representative of Dnaglne in any form during the trial?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2015)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee nods and looks to Troyce.  "I believe I will leave this your capable hands."  She then muses inwardly about the trail and anything about the city they are in to see if she can come up with anything that might help Troyce.  She won't say anything more while around the 'outsiders'.

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+13:
10,+13
Total:23


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

Yuki bounces on her toes,clothing askew, tail tucked slightly, with the fur on her head and neck spiked up like a mohawk.  She gives a lazy yawn as she listens to everything, staying quiet for now, figuring that she's the last person to start talking.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It is my understanding that your charges predate the current situation."



Ulysesn scoffs at the last sentence
"I guess Emor wouldn't know."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Nevermind that... we have a small list of witnesses but I'm not sure if you will be able to contact them... and sadly, I don't think we can't demand a trial for a man back in Etiawhtaes either"



"We can attempt to contact anyone you wish, however our ability to compel Dnalgne to respond is limited."




soulnova said:


> "What kinds of means do we have at our disposal? What proof to they have? Is Zone of Truth going to play any part of the trial? Is there going to be a representative of Dnaglne in any form during the trial?



"In three days time, or when the trial is started you will all be interviewed, along with any witnesses that may come forward.  Statements will be given and reviewed by the judge who will ultimately determine the verdict."

"Such testimonies are typically given within a zone of truth, yes.  Though you will not be compelled to give any testimony nor will any magics of the mind be used to attempt to sway your speech.  Divinations and similar magics are not admissible as evidence."

"There is a representative from Dnalgne here to elaborate on their charges."


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2015)

"The ones who 'come forward'? Do we not have any power of subpoena?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flashback i guess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuki nods, questionless.  "Sounds like you're just another onna the misfits."
____

*The night before, shortly after everyone else had gone to bed...*

There Yuki sits, leaning on one arm of the chair, her legs over the other.  She stares at the empty jug of wine, she runs her finger around the rim of the glass bottle.  Her ears sit low and sad as she softly talks to herself.  Her kimono was off, strewn about across the back of the chair.  She kept her pants on, but shoes were stripped a while back.  She lays there in complete darkness.

She looks at the journal sitting on the floor, she glares at it, ready to throw the glass jug at the defenseless book.  The monk repositioned herself now, setting the jug on the floor, staring up at the ceiling.  She sets a hand on Hayao's name that is engraved on one of her bracers.  The sting of the silver on her hand was all too real, there was no denying it.  She had finally learned to ignore it on the arms themselves...  She knew what she was, what she had done...Why had she done it?  Why had she done every impulsive thing since she joined this band of misfits.

Her mind was racing as she sat there, now in silence.  Not a sound coming from the other rooms, not a word spoken from herself.  She was...isolated.  No where to go, nothing to do, no one around...she thinks.  Her mind escapes her for a while...until she does finally begin speaking softly to herself.  She swallows hard, nails digging into the metal over the series of names on the armband.

“You're drunk Yuki...nothing ever goes right when you drink.  Nothing goes right anyway, so might as well drink til you forget, eh?  Think I'd need more to drink than a lousy jug of wine to do it though.  Could probably drink enough to knock out Drell and still remember everything.” she sighs, bringing a hand to her muzzle and rubbing her face, then placing it back where it was.  “You've got your life in the wilds, of course.  You have your life at the monastery, the thing you want to forget the most.  But damn it, you don't forget unless forced or unimportant, and you rarely forgive.  Can you truly forgive and forget what they did to Fyre?  No, you'll never do it, you'll keep that grudge til you die.”

“Wait...die...that's it, Yuki!  You did die.  You became an Alseid because you..._died_.  You aren't the you you once were.  You're a new Yuki.  You are Wildheart, you are a beast of the wilds.  You can forgive them for what they did.  Hayao showed you how to forgive, he's done it several times.  If he can forgive you for all the bloody stupid ideas you have had, the impulsive and harmful things you have done...then you can forgive a group of elves and dwarves for killing...your...mother...” she silences a second, tears rolling down either side of her face.

“I'm no longer a monk of that order.  I'm not even a monk anymore.  I'm an adventurer, following a group of unlikely allies that I would defend with my life.  These guys...I consider family, every one of them.  I honestly don't know where I'd be without them.  Probably dead in a cave somewhere, four months rotting, eh?” she swallows what sat in her throat, “Everything you've done...How much have you actually cried from sorrow?  You have cried from anger and frustration, but never happiness or sorrow.  Not much.  You have great friends...and a lover you can count on.  But...are you one that he can count on?” There's a long pause after that, her mind swam around, but the answer was an obvious one.  She turns and slams her fist into the bottle, shattering it and embedding pieces of glass in her hand.  She cringes, but lets off no more sound than before.  She sighs quietly as she closes her grey eyes.

“No.  You aren't.  You're too impulsive, you've hurt him so many times, and honestly...you are undeserving of his kindness...his friendship...his loyalty.  You're too wild...you've got to trust your instincts yes...but you aren't stupid.  Maybe compared to Drell, but you aren't if you compare yourself to normal people, Yuki.  You start trusting other people's judgment...or ask before doing something.  You're going to get yourself killed again...and this time Kaylee won't be able to bring you back.  You don't want to put Hayao through that, do you?  You don't.  So...maybe...maybe you should start putting that into your actions.  Stop fighting with the others and just...protect them.  You sat there and sang to Tassy, vowed loyalty to a woman you just met...and now you have to keep your promises to your lover, your elven samurai, your champion...your snowflake, Hayao.” her eyes open once more to stare at the ceiling.

“Is that what I'm going to do now?  Follow directions?  No, I can't follow them strictly...but...I'll let them guide me a bit.  I won't run off as much, and I'll be more likely to ask someone before doing something risky and impulsive...I'll try to have more patience as well.” something like a shaky smile spreads on her face, eyes shimmering with tears.  She slowly begins picking the glass out of her fist, then takes some of her blood, and smearing it over Hayao and Rin's names, “That's a promise.” she continues picking the glass out and wrapping her hand up in the sash of her kimono, similar to one of her handwraps.  Setting her wrapped palm on the bracer once more, she falls asleep slowly.


*Spoiler*: __ 




((In case I needed Heal for that last part.))
Roll(1d20)+10:
13,+10
Total:23


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

"How are the rights of my little friend Nissa viewed in Emor?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2015)

"Which nation's laws are we being tried under? Are we being tried by Eomr, or is Eomr simply acting as a middle man for a trial by Dnalgne law?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2015)

Duncan looks at Kaylee entering the room, doesn't say a word but gets up and follows her. He looks back to the group.

"Eh....we'll try an keep it down....but no promises." he says with a smirk and closes the door behind him.

*Next morning.*

Duncan falls asleep as the woman is bringing up the charges.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

"Oi.  Duncan.  Wake up." Yuki kicks the man, giving him a short glare, then she rolls her eyes, stepping away to an open area.  Stretching and taking long, meditative breaths as she begins her tai-chi, still listening to the others.  She closes her eyes, remembering Makenna's movements and fighting style.  She tries to pick apart things from that, if she can place them into her own style.  She also has a bugging wonder if she can create fire as well while imitating the dancer's style.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Hmm..."  Kaylee nods and looks to Troyce.  "I believe I will leave this your capable hands."  She then muses inwardly about the trail and anything about the city they are in to see if she can come up with anything that might help Troyce.  She won't say anything more while around the 'outsiders'.
> 
> Foggy Memories:
> Roll(1d20)+13:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Memory_ 




Kaylee has a recollection of a time that feels long, long ago when she spent a time traveling with a Paladin of the Valiant.  In addition to his duties righting wrongs and fighting for good he would on occasion act as magistrate for villages or areas lacking such figures.

From her time with him she learned that while the while the Valiant is sword to fight evil and defend the innocent he also values decisive action and the courage to confront evil where it is found.  And that in a world grey it can sometimes be difficult to sort out "right."






Crossbow said:


> "The ones who 'come forward'? Do we not have any power of subpoena?"


"A few witnesses have already come forward on their own.  If there are those you wish to subpoena we will command them to come before the court.  However our reach outside of Eomr is limited, and even within it is not always possible to locate individuals that do not wish to be found."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How are the rights of my little friend Nissa viewed in Emor?"



The man looks at the brownie, "she is your familiar?"  He asks with mild confusion.  "We understand that the connections wizards make are valuable and personal and should be respected where possible.  With animal familiars accidents have happened but intentionally harming them is not tolerated, it is an attack on the master himself."



Nicodemus said:


> "Which nation's laws are we being tried under? Are we being tried by Eomr, or is Eomr simply acting as a middle man for a trial by Dnalgne law?"



"You are being tried in Eomr, obviously we will give due consideration to threats against the government of Dnalgne as we would if there were attempted against Eomr here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man looks at the brownie, "she is your familiar?"  He asks with mild confusion.  "We understand that the connections wizards make are valuable and personal and should be respected where possible.  With animal familiars accidents have happened but intentionally harming them is not tolerated, it is an attack on the master himself."


Ulysesn looks at Nissa with some concern.
"I'm not a wizard or anything of the sort."


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2015)

"I believe he was asking if the brownie would be treated as a person for legal purposes, which I think you've just made clear on your own"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2015)

"Oh, Nissa's not a familiar, she's a person, a Knight if I'm not mistaken" Tassara explains.

"Any one else has more questions? Otherwise I guess we should start to work with Protector Hirtius on our defense"



She will start to get to know Hirtius.  "Well met, Hirtius... I'm Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silvermist. Seems like you are going to help us so I guess we all should get to know each other better"
Diplomacy 1d20+22=30
Sense Motive 1d20+22=24


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

"A person?"  He looks as if he might laugh before realizing that you're serious.  "I'm afraid I don't know of any precedent of fae in the laws, I'm not sure any have actually been brought to a trial before.  We will treat your 'friend' with due care during the trial however it goes."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "A person?"  He looks as if he might laugh before realizing that you're serious.  "I'm afraid I don't know of any precedent of fae in the laws, I'm not sure any have actually been brought to a trial before.  We will treat your 'friend' with due care during the trial however it goes."



"A person who is probably a better healer than most of your clerics." Ulysesn smirks
Ulysesn turns to the defender
"I hope you are good."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2015)

"....Yeah, our list of witness might include some pixies too" Max says scratching her head. "They have a society in The Wilds... Nissa might have to send direct word to bring at least a couple of them"


"What can you tell us about yourself Hirtius? What kind of experience do you have?"




*EDIT:*  (( Alright, I guess everyone can agree that once Guardian Caecilia leaves,  we will ask Hirtius what's the deal with Trial by Combat. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "What can you tell us about yourself Hirtius? What kind of experience do you have?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once the procedural questions are done Guardian Caecilia leaves.

Protector Hirtius smiles professionally, "I have been with the Halls of the Valiant most of my life, and for the last ten years or so I have been assisting with the courts with the smooth application of the law.  I must say I have never had quite so colorful a case before though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once the procedural questions are done Guardian Caecilia leaves.
> 
> Protector Hirtius smiles professionally, "I have been with the Halls of the Valiant most of my life, and for the last ten years or so I have been assisting with the courts with the smooth application of the law.  I must say I have never had quite so colorful a case before though."



"Oh? You seem genuine, that's a rarity."
Ulysesn offers a handshake


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once the procedural questions are done Guardian Caecilia leaves.
> 
> Protector Hirtius smiles professionally, "I have been with the Halls of the Valiant most of my life, and for the last ten years or so I have been assisting with the courts with the smooth application of the law.  I must say I have never had quite so colorful a case before though."



"Trial by combat," Drell says as Caecilla leaves. "What does it entail, can it free us from all our charges, and can we move the timetable on the trial up?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

"Colorful?  Really?  More like we stepped through all nine hells and a dream plane, then they put it on paper.  Drell might have an idea there." she snorts, mid motion for changing stances, taking a long breath.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Trial by combat," Drell says as Caecilla leaves. "What does it entail, can it free us from all our charges, and can we move the timetable on the trial up?"


"Trial by combat?"  Hirtius says with slight shock, "I'm sorry what?  I know most of you are not from Eomr originally however the Valiant does not represent rule by barbarism, you cannot simply challenge your accusers in some sort of Ylatin duel to make them disperse."

"As to moving the timetable up, if you feel you have no need to prepare a defense I can inform the judge and see what his schedule allows.  I suppose if you intend to plead guilty and simply wish to put this behind you that is likely possible."



Captain Obvious said:


> "Colorful?  Really?  More like we stepped through all nine hells and a dream plane, then they put it on paper.  Drell might have an idea there." she snorts, mid motion for changing stances, taking a long breath.



Lantana, having nothing whatsoever to add to the party's defense, instead watches Yuki as she goes through her routines with a sort of curious look.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hayao clears his throat as he looks to Hirtius. "That is more to say, where is the line drawn in terms of...ambiguity favoring the Valiant as a direct method to decide? As in a trial by combat."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh? You seem genuine, that's a rarity."
> Ulysesn offers a handshake


An anger mark comes off of Ulysesn from having his offered ignored.


> "Trial by combat?" Hirtius says with slight shock, "I'm sorry what? I know most of you are not from Eomr originally however the Valiant does not represent rule by barbarism, you cannot simply challenge your accusers in some sort of Ylatin duel to make them disperse."


"Yet the charges are from people like that, I think it would be fair to be given the same kind of grounds. Or is the Valiant not fair?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao clears his throat as he looks to Hirtius. "That is more to say, where is the line drawn in terms of...ambiguity favoring the Valiant as a direct method to decide? As in a trial by combat."



"The Valiant as a direct method?"  He trails off questioningly a moment pondering your meaning before being struck by realization.  "What you speak of is highly unusual.  I have only ever heard it within the Halls of the Valiant itself, and then only over major branches of the faith."

"I'm afraid that isn't something that is done as a means of defense against a trial.  I mean I am sure you can imagine the ramifications of murder being justifiable if you are better at killing?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana, having nothing whatsoever to add to the party's defense, instead watches Yuki as she goes through her routines with a sort of curious look.



Yuki opens her eyes to see Lantana watching, "You want me to teach you a bit?  It can be quite relaxing, yet, it works out your muscles as well." ears perk up, not a misstep in her movements, listening to the others as well as waiting for a response from the woman.

"When we put up a fight.  It would be better for our case if we lost our trial by combat, honestly.  "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid that isn't something that is done as a means of defense against a trial.  I mean I am sure you can imagine the ramifications of murder being justifiable if you are better at killing?"




"And if we defeated them without killing them?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki opens her eyes to see Lantana watching, "You want me to teach you a bit?  It can be quite relaxing, yet, it works out your muscles as well." ears perk up, not a misstep in her movements, listening to the others as well as waiting for a response from the woman.



Lantana continues watching curiously, "I suppose, it does have a sort of graceful look to it, what is it?  Some sort of dance?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And if we defeated them without killing them?"



The man swallows nervously, "your best option would be to defeat them in the court.  I can understand your trepidation in the face of charges but I don't think offering to bludgeon each other would help your position."

He sighs slightly, "given the charges against you your best option would probably be to try to negotiate a plea bargain of some sort.  The charges in this case are daunting."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana continues watching curiously, "I suppose, it does have a sort of graceful look to it, what is it?  Some sort of dance?"



"Not quite, though today I am adding a bit of dance in here.  It's a type of exercise that I was taught back with the monks I trained with." She reaches a hand out, offering to have Lantana stand in front of her.  She begins to make a movement, "See, slow and steady.  Smooth movements, and deep calming breaths." she smiles, adjusting the other woman as she can.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man swallows nervously, "your best option would be to defeat them in the court.  I can understand your trepidation in the face of charges but I don't think offering to bludgeon each other would help your position."
> 
> He sighs slightly, "given the charges against you your best option would probably be to try to negotiate a plea bargain of some sort.  The charges in this case are daunting."



"Oh I think it would, law has it's place to keep order. 
But when the law can't protect anyone what good is it? Worthless.
The laws I've seen so far, they have killed more than they saved.

A plea bargain! Oh of course that's the answer. Yes, lifelong sentences at best, maybe mining salt mines for the rest of my life wasting talent that could be better used to save people. It's perfect."
Ulysesn laughs darkly

"What could possibly be gained from such a thing when something like The Black approaches. Something that would crush Emor and us with it while we are imprisoned.
If you want to talk about daunting talk about the demise of two kingdoms because some fools thought it was the lawful thing to do! 
Drell is right, we shouldn't be wasting time here at all!"
Ulysesn is a rather bright shade of red.

"Everyone in Dnalgne is being massacred while we sit here and do nothing!"

He stomps to one of the rooms and slams the door behind him leaving the party to talk to the defender.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2015)

"Well, he's being a dramatic child about it, but Ulyssesn is right," Drell says. "We need a way to be cleared of all charges without wasting our time debating rhetoric and negotiating reparations. Is that something we can do, or not?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Not quite, though today I am adding a bit of dance in here.  It's a type of exercise that I was taught back with the monks I trained with." She reaches a hand out, offering to have Lantana stand in front of her.  She begins to make a movement, "See, slow and steady.  Smooth movements, and deep calming breaths." she smiles, adjusting the other woman as she can.



Lantana stands slowly and follows Yuki's guidance.  She does remarkably well and it's quickly obvious she has had training in the past.  She can't come close to Yuki's strength but she has almost the raw agility and considerable grace and elegance in her movements.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> He stomps to one of the rooms and slams the door behind him leaving the party to talk to the defender.



The man coughs politely as Ulysesn storms off then says to the others, "it is my responsibility to provide for your defense as best I am able.  If you wish me to bring forward this, challenge?  I will however legally I cannot recommend it."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2015)

"You will have to forgive Ulysesn but we are short on time. Look Hirtius, I'll try to be as direct as possible..."

Tassara will give a recount of the happenings on Dnalgne as described  and .

"Now. We acted to protect the weak and were willing to answer to the Mayor, but he was evil and we fought back to protect innocent men...."

"We acted on good conscience to save them. We would be willing to pay for the initial damages and help out restore the town.... but the insurrection charges are completely false. We weren't there to begin with"

"What Dnaglne wants is a escape goat for their inner turmoil..."

She looks to Kaylee to see if she wants to say her version of what happened to the hunters.

"Now, the reason we need to move things quickly is because we are needed, in Dnalgne. They might not know it, but there's a undead plague making its way from the North. We were supposed to find a way to stop it from reaching Dnaglne, Eomr and The Wilds before its too late the very day we were called in for the charges... We were willing to put our lives at stake to stop it... we can't do it from here"



Diplomacy 1d20+22=29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well, he's being a dramatic child about it, but Ulyssesn is right," Drell says. "We need a way to be cleared of all charges without wasting our time debating rhetoric and negotiating reparations. Is that something we can do, or not?"



The man doubletakes, "the only way to be cleared of charges would be to be found innocent, which would require going to trial.  Unless you have some evidence of sufficient magnitude to ask the judge to dismiss the charges?"  There's a hint of hope with the last comment though he's clearly confused by the group.

"Perhaps you do not understand exactly the magnitude of the charges against you?  Several of them are very serious in their own right, compounded together, well, it will take extreme effort for you to live through this.  It's far beyond 'reparations.'"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana stands slowly and follows Yuki's guidance.  She does remarkably well and it's quickly obvious she has had training in the past.  She can't come close to Yuki's strength but she has almost the raw agility and considerable grace and elegance in her movements.



"Looks like you've had some practice, Kiddo." she gently punches Lantana's shoulder, "You're doing great, definitely have some talent there, we just gotta refine it.  But I'm curious..." she pats her furred stomach, "Punch me.  Give me the hardest hit you can muster." a very feral grin-like look spreads across her face, "I can handle what you can give."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "You will have to forgive Ulysesn but we are short on time. Look Hirtius, I'll try to be as direct as possible..."
> 
> Tassara will give a recount of the happenings on Dnalgne as described  and ."
> 
> ...



The man listens politely as Tassara outlines the events from the party's point of view.  "Legally," the man begins, "I do not know that your account of things changes much.  Whether by intent or accident you are responsible by your own admission to the damage you are accused of, and you along with this Raven woman who was part of your group fought the mayor and his guards in quite the manner you are accused."

"I would still say your best option for defense would be a plea deal.  Perhaps you can shift much of the blame to this Raven woman, it might be enough to save your lives."

He pauses a moment to swallow before continuing, "if you are intent on pursuing this directly it is," he pauses, "not entirely impossible that the judge might be persuaded that your actions represent the best possible actions.  Gallant Pontius is a devout man and well respected within the church, he has a degree of leeway where it might be possible to defend."

"Such positioning would ensure a speedy trial, however it is a rather all-or-nothing position."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2015)

"What kind of plea deal are we talking about?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Looks like you've had some practice, Kiddo." she gently punches Lantana's shoulder, "You're doing great, definitely have some talent there, we just gotta refine it.  But I'm curious..." she pats her furred stomach, "Punch me.  Give me the hardest hit you can muster." a very feral grin-like look spreads across her face, "I can handle what you can give."



Lantana pulls back, "hit you?  What is it with you people and striking one another?"  She shakes her head backing up, "I shouldn't have disrupted you, clearly I'm interrupting your practice."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2015)

Yuki sighs, "Sorry.  No, I forgot.  I just wanted to see how well you were trained.  I get excited when it comes down to training people.  I'm sure we could figure out a better way." she kneels down, bowing her head, tail tucking between her head as her ears flatten, "Forgive me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "What kind of plea deal are we talking about?"



"With luck?  A lifetime of indentured servitude.  I know that is not what you are hoping to hear but I feel that directness is merited.  And it is better than the alternative."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sighs, "Sorry.  No, I forgot.  I just wanted to see how well you were trained.  I get excited when it comes down to training people.  I'm sure we could figure out a better way." she kneels down, bowing her head, tail tucking between her head as her ears flatten, "Forgive me."



Lantana hesitates, "I did not mean to offend.  You people are just not what I am accustomed to."  She pauses to consider, "I think at least."  She relaxes slightly, "please rise, I enjoyed what we were doing before, maybe we could try something else like that?"  She begins a similar kata, arms high hands in pointed fists, a strange mix of slow graceful arcs and sudden fast spins and strikes obviously focused on precision and agility rather than strength.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "With luck?  A lifetime of indentured servitude.  I know that is not what you are hoping to hear but I feel that directness is merited.  And it is better than the alternative."


"All we have is their words against ours.  We did things out of strong moral justifications.  The hunter's attacked us after we spoke to them about their slaughtering of animals.  Not just hunting.  What was done to the fae was beyond simple use of them, it was torture.  Same with the people at the village."  Tears glisten in her eyes.  "There has to be something other than that.  We have been charged with solving the mystery of the Magebane and protecting innocent from the undead plague.  What would you have us do?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+24:
14,+24
Total:38


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2015)

Diplomacy 1d20+22=35

"We can't accept life-time servitude. Eomr and Dnaglne will fall. Spellcaster are dying everywhere and no one is doing anything. Even the evilest creatures of the Wild are scared to death by the plague in the North. We faced off a city full of Orcs. We have a mission to stop this and other darkness. Thousands will die by inaction if we stay here"

"And, by the way,  Drows have been trying to spread sickness on your cities. If you have cases of strange resistant sickness in your city, send someone to look into the sewers, that's where we found them the last time. Be ready to confront plague demons though...." she warns the man.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2015)

"So it is either we get a much lighter plea bargain."  Kaylee stands then begins to pace.  "We plead our case and hope the man is as compassionate, understanding, and true that you seem to think he is.  Or we find out about the Trail by Combat.  Would it be possible for you to find out about the first and the third while we get things together for the second?"  She pleads with him while wiping a stray tear away.

((Using the diplomacy from before.))


Edit:
Kaylee thinks hard to see if she knows anything about  Gallant Pontius.
Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+13:
17,+13
Total:30


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana hesitates, "I did not mean to offend.  You people are just not what I am accustomed to."  She pauses to consider, "I think at least."  She relaxes slightly, "please rise, I enjoyed what we were doing before, maybe we could try something else like that?"  She begins a similar kata, arms high hands in pointed fists, a strange mix of slow graceful arcs and sudden fast spins and strikes obviously focused on precision and agility rather than strength.



"It's alright, it was a shock for me too, but then you start to get used to them." She takes the hits, "You're very quick in your strikes.  It's nice to see." she taps one of the other woman's arms downward slightly, then falling into her dragon style kata, "You've got a good start, though you're physically weaker, but very few compare, I've got the strength of a giant.  You also might want to put your arm down, just slightly like that." she moves her arms slowly, mirroring the pose the woman is now sitting in, though keeping her low stance.  She walks the woman through several of her warmup practices.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 23, 2015)

Duncan sighs.

"Servitude to who, just out of interest? And if, say, one person in the party took the heat for the rest - ye think that would work?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "All we have is their words against ours.  We did things out of strong moral justifications.  The hunter's attacked us after we spoke to them about their slaughtering of animals.  Not just hunting.  What was done to the fae was beyond simple use of them, it was torture.  Same with the people at the village."  Tears glisten in her eyes.  "There has to be something other than that.  We have been charged with solving the mystery of the Magebane and protecting innocent from the undead plague.  What would you have us do?"





soulnova said:


> "We can't accept life-time servitude. Eomr and Dnaglne will fall. Spellcaster are dying everywhere and no one is doing anything. Even the evilest creatures of the Wild are scared to death by the plague in the North. We faced off a city full of Orcs. We have a mission to stop this and other darkness. Thousands will die by inaction if we stay here"
> 
> "And, by the way,  Drows have been trying to spread sickness on your cities. If you have cases of strange resistant sickness in your city, send someone to look into the sewers, that's where we found them the last time. Be ready to confront plague demons though...." she warns the man.





Kuno said:


> "So it is either we get a much lighter plea bargain."  Kaylee stands then begins to pace.  "We plead our case and hope the man is as compassionate, understanding, and true that you seem to think he is.  Or we find out about the Trail by Combat.  Would it be possible for you to find out about the first and the third while we get things together for the second?"  She pleads with him while wiping a stray tear away.


"I can discuss your actions with those representing Eomr and see what we can arrange," the man starts slowly.  "I honestly think this is your best option, perhaps with special circumstances something might be done but understand that in all likelihood the best you could hope for is a lifetime imprisonment."

"If you want to take your case forward barring some extraordinary evidence I think your only chance would be to hope you can convince the judge you had no other options.  From a strictly legal standpoint that isn't an argument but if you were really in a situation that transcends legal definition it might be possible."

Finally he ends, "as to 'trial by combat' I must again remind you we are not some sort of barbarian tribe.  My duty is to serve your interests so if you would like me to inquire on such a thing I will however I do not expect that I will come back with anything useful to you."



Kuno said:


> Edit:
> Kaylee thinks hard to see if she knows anything about  Gallant Pontius.
> Foggy Memories:
> Roll(1d20)+13:
> ...


She does not, he's too recent of a figure for her to have any past memories of him.  ((Sorry))



Captain Obvious said:


> "It's alright, it was a shock for me too, but then you start to get used to them." She takes the hits, "You're very quick in your strikes.  It's nice to see." she taps one of the other woman's arms downward slightly, then falling into her dragon style kata, "You've got a good start, though you're physically weaker, but very few compare, I've got the strength of a giant.  You also might want to put your arm down, just slightly like that." she moves her arms slowly, mirroring the pose the woman is now sitting in, though keeping her low stance.  She walks the woman through several of her warmup practices.



Lantana adjusts her stance as directed following Yuki's instructions as she dances around an invisible target.  After a few minutes she ends her movements gracefully returning to a formal stance, she seems a little more focused by the end of it, and smiles.  "This was refreshing, you do this often?  You said you trained with monks?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs.
> 
> "Servitude to who, just out of interest? And if, say, one person in the party took the heat for the rest - ye think that would work?"



"Typically it would be put up to auction, that's usually a matter beyond the courts.  Given your group's varied natures you would probably be sent off individually."

"It's possible that you could garner a reduced sentence for most if events were presented to shift the blame onto one person.  I doubt you would be clear of all charges but perhaps the worst of them.  It would make things much worse for that person though."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2015)

"I guess, yes, contact the judge... We need to try to come as clean as we can from this. For the sake of the world, we need to win this case"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 23, 2015)

"I could take the heat for ye guys." Duncan says. "If it meant Kaylee was in the clear I'd just say I did it all and they were under the influence of one of me mind control spells."

"I'd find a way te join up wit ye guys later." Duncan says nodding.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2015)

"Duncan even if you escaped we would still be guilty of harboring a criminal with us. We need to come clean. Everyone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 23, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana adjusts her stance as directed following Yuki's instructions as she dances around an invisible target.  After a few minutes she ends her movements gracefully returning to a formal stance, she seems a little more focused by the end of it, and smiles.  "This was refreshing, you do this often?  You said you trained with monks?"



"Every morning!  But yeah.  Everything I know I was taught by monks.  Combat, reading, writing, only half my life though.  The other half was in the wilds.  I don't have the fondest memories with most of the monks, but I did learn a lot." Yuki bows gently at the waist, "It was nice having a companion today." she straightens, smiling.  "We'll have to do it again tomorrow.  Now if you excuse me..." she runs over and leans on Rin, "Big sis, I hurt myself last night.  Can you check it?  Cause I was bleeding all over the place." she whines, starting to unravel the makeshift bandage, deep scars, ones very easy to feel, seeing is just as obvious where the shards of glass had been pulled out from the night before.  "I guess it's alright then...sorry to worry you about it." she nuzzles the woman's neck with the fuzzy fox head, bell still jingling from a rope necklace, she hugs Rin and then wraps her hand up again, just in case.

((Because yay for fantasy quick healing))


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 23, 2015)

"I have a question" Troyce says to Hurtius, tired of waiting for a clearer opportunity to speak up

"From how the older gentleman described things, it almost sounded like we're just giving statements to local law enforcement and the judge will indepentantly review them; more to the point, that we will not be in a courtroom at any point during our 'trial' save for the sentencing. I pray I've misuderstood?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "I have a question" Troyce says to Hurtius, tired of waiting for a clearer opportunity to speak up
> 
> "From how the older gentleman described things, it almost sounded like we're just giving statements to local law enforcement and the judge will indepentantly review them; more to the point, that we will not be in a courtroom at any point during our 'trial' save for the sentencing. I pray I've misuderstood?"



"That is a good question, actually" Max nods


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 23, 2015)

The man blinks slightly as if surprised, "why what could you possibly add to the process by attending the trial?  Are you trained in the law?  I suppose you can if you want, it's not unheard of.  Most prefer to simply get things over with though, you did mention you were in a hurry."

"It's a boring process really, lots of dry speeches."

((OOC: I can't imagine trying to do a traditional trial in a play-by-post format.  I had planned on posting a mostly-generic set of questions for each of the players to answer in their individual "interviews" and working that out over around a week of real time and a day or two of IC time.  Trying to do a traditional set of interviewing witnesses and giving room for questioning and cross-examination would take months of real time to go through.))

((I might suggest as a compromise Troyce gives an opening/closing statement to set the frame for the trial?  That would give him a chance to shine with his oratory without dragging out the process for a huge amount of time?  We could have him attend the actual trial process and be involved there as well but push that "off stage" so to speak in order to keep things moving?))


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 23, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man blinks slightly as if surprised, "why what could you possibly add to the process by attending the trial?  Are you trained in the law?  I suppose you can if you want, it's not unheard of.  Most prefer to simply get things over with though, you did mention you were in a hurry."
> 
> "It's a boring process really, lots of dry speeches."



"......Well what if, for instance, I am trained in the law? I'd have everything to gain, or at the very least, nothing to lose. I mean, not to disparage your prowess by any means, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable with these testimonies being accepted so incontestably. And yes we are in sort of a hurry, but a lengthy trial for freedom is more expedient that a quick trial for lifelong servitude, I'd say"



> ((OOC: I can't imagine trying to do a traditional trial in a play-by-post format.  I had planned on posting a mostly-generic set of questions for each of the players to answer in their individual "interviews" and working that out over around a week of real time and a day or two of IC time.  Trying to do a traditional set of interviewing witnesses and giving room for questioning and cross-examination would take months of real time to go through.))
> 
> ((I might suggest as a compromise Troyce gives an opening/closing statement to set the frame for the trial?  That would give him a chance to shine with his oratory without dragging out the process for a huge amount of time?  We could have him attend the actual trial process and be involved there as well but push that "off stage" so to speak in order to keep things moving?))



((I agree at least that RPing cross-examinations in-depth would take far too long))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2015)

((Since Crossbow will be traveling tomorrow I'll wait to move on to the trial until Sunday so we're not trapped in a position where we're in limbo.))

The man agrees that anyone who wants to attend the trial can, even if he doesn't really see the point.  He then leaves to go researc the items the party wanted him to look into for them (he'll be available if needed the guards can summon him).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2015)

She pulls at the fur on her chest, a handfull of loose fur comes out, "Look at me, all this has gotten me so freaked out that I'm sheddng everywhere!  On the floor, the chairs, hells, it's even in Max's hair!  Probably in the beds too, and I slept out here!" she huffs quietly.

Yuki's face turns into a confused snarl, having been listening and contemplating things, "Y'know guys, they might have heard of the monks...that might be a way of helping out, if they can contact them, I mean, it's a risk we can take.  What do we have to lose?" she places a hand to the side of her face, "I mean...if they're willing to take in a brat straight from the wilds, I'm sure..." her voice trails off, slowly circling the room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2015)

Ulysesn meditates in the room alone
Spells of the day

*Spoiler*: __ 




level 1
Resist energy
Guided Shot
Arrow Mind
level 2
Primal instinct 
Windwall
Dispel Fog



Ulysesn has calmed down and talks to himself.
"Whewww... 
I wonder if we have any allies who can help us...
Malcabeth,the mayor, that thief king that was mentioned by the group when they went to those sewers, possibly my father if my family name hasn't been shamed to that point by this, and Tassara and her clergy possibly.
Maybe Annie knows a few people, I mean she seems to be in the business side of things."
Ulysesn takes a deep breath out and walks out of the room to greet the group
"Sorry about that. So what's been decided while I've been gone?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2015)

Ulysesn sighs
"I guess pride has no place here. I'm going to get help where ever I can get. I'd suggest the same from any of you."
Ulysesn goes to the guard and requests the defender.
If the defender comes.
"I'm sorry for earlier. Is it possible for you to contact my father Odysseus Burness and request his help or presence? The mayor who got us in this cushy prison and the wizard Malcabeth if possible too."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2015)

"You're right princess..." Yuki sighs, if the defender comes, after Ulysesn speaks, she will step forward, swallowing hard, as if trying to stomach her pride, "The monks of the Order of the Circle as well.  Tell them...Sister Yuki would like their assistance-..." she cuts herself off, shaking her head, eyes getting determined, "Y'know what, no.  That would just cause more trouble than I need right now, that would get me beheaded, hung, or INFINITE SERVITUDE." she growls, scratching her head.  "Forget I even said it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs
> "I guess pride has no place here. I'm going to get help where ever I can get. I'd suggest the same from any of you."
> Ulysesn goes to the guard and requests the defender.
> If the defender comes.
> "I'm sorry for earlier. Is it possible for you to contact my father Odysseus Burness and request his help or presence? The mayor who got us in this cushy prison and the wizard Malcabeth if possible too."



The man says that the mayor is already present in the city and plans to offer his testimony.  Word will be sent to Odysseus Burness to request his attendance at the trial however they have no authority to compel his attendance from Dnalgne.  Malcabeth will be notified if he can be located however his type tends to be aloof.

He does point out that the more time that is spent attempting to contact and bring in individuals for defense means the longer the trial will be delayed, though obviously Eomr has no problem in a delay that helps the cause of justice (but you did mention you were in a hurry to start the trial).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man says that the mayor is already present in the city and plans to offer his testimony.  Word will be sent to Odysseus Burness to request his attendance at the trial however they have no authority to compel his attendance from Dnalgne.  Malcabeth will be notified if he can be located however his type tends to be aloof.
> 
> He does point out that the more time that is spent attempting to contact and bring in individuals for defense means the longer the trial will be delayed, though obviously Eomr has no problem in a delay that helps the cause of justice (but you did mention you were in a hurry to start the trial).



"Just do what you can, magic them up if you have to." Ulysesn shrugs "It's no business of mine if they make it in time. Now..."
Ulysesn turns to Nissa
"Nissa I need to speak to you alone for a bit."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns to Nissa
> "Nissa I need to speak to you alone for a bit."



Nissa shrugs and beams, "sure thing Uly, what did you have in mind?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa shrugs and beams, "sure thing Uly, what did you have in mind?"



Ulysesn walks with Nissa into one of the rooms alone.
"If Trail by combat is decided and we are allowed to use our own equipment. In the case the chance to teleport to base comes I need you to teleport with me back there so I can get my stuff. I'll ask them first of course before we do it. So I want to be sure you are able to do it for me. Also..."
Ulysesn looks at Nissa oddly
"I would like a dance until they bring news of some sort back, mind taking the lead?"
Dance: 22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks with Nissa into one of the rooms alone.
> "If Trail by combat is decided and we are allowed to use our own equipment. In the case the chance to teleport to base comes I need you to teleport with me back there so I can get my stuff. I'll ask them first of course before we do it. So I want to be sure you are able to do it for me. Also..."
> Ulysesn looks at Nissa oddly
> "I would like a dance until they bring news of some sort back, mind taking the lead?"
> Dance: 22



"Sure, assuming we can get out of this tower I can teleport back quick enough."  Nissa smiles.

"Dance, well, I suppose."  She starts a spinning dance on an open part of the floor.  ((26))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 26, 2015)

((I probably won't get as far through this as I'd like, but I'll get as far as I can))

The rest of the day passes slowly but uneventfully as those interested work on their plans for defense.  Late in the day Hurtius returns to inform Ulysesn that Odysseus Burness was located however he is currently incarcerated in Dnalgne for his connections to Ulysesn.  Dnalgne is not willing to negotiate his release, they instead reiterate their claim that Ulysesn and the others should be transferred into their care.  As Eomr is unwilling to do this it would seem that Odysseus is unable to attend the trial.

As of yet they have been unable to locate Malcabeth, given the nature of such characters in general and the overall difficulty in finding powerful mages at the moment they are going to begin the process of the trial without him.  They will reserve the option of potentially pausing the trial if he is still unavailable at its conclusion.

The evening then proceeds into night and soon it is morning again.  Late in the morning Hurtius returns to inform the group that the trial will be beginning later today.  And while he discourages it he will be happy to arrange the attendance of any of the group that wishes to attend.


*Spoiler*: _Courtroom_ 




Those attending the trial (and individually everyone when brought in for questioning) are fitted with light mithryl manacles.  They function to block your magical abilities while wearing them and will explode violently if broken.

The trip to the court is fairly short and you're brought into a small room to begin the trial.  The charges are read again and a plea is entered (I'll assume "innocent" to all charges?).  Witnesses are introduced:

- An assistant to the Mayor of Etiawhtaes representing Dnalgne's formal interests
- A guard from Etiawhtaes
- Three generic citizens from Etiawhtaes
- The Mayor from city-in-Eomr-near-party's-Base will be acting as a general character witness.
- Two women from Eomr, widows of hunters from the group the party is alleged of killing
- A man from Eomr who was a survivor from the hunting expedition.
- And Ricket who will be testifying based on events he witnessed and to the general character of the party.

Once the initial procedure is finished the court breaks for lunch, attendants from the party are escorted to a small room to eat and after an overly-long lunch break everyone returns.

The Prosecutor then gives his opening statement, outlining that the while the party has done good things for the state of Eomr they still must be held accountable for the results of their actions in the past.  That the party triggered an explosion that caused great damage to Etiawhtaes and injury to its citizens and when called to question on their involvement in the explosion they did murder guards from the city, incited a riot and retreated under the death and chaos that ensued.  Furthermore the rioting elements continue to this day to strike out against the officials of the city and its official business along the roads out of Etiawhtaes.

After escaping from Etiawhtaes the group encountered a hunting party within the Wilds whom they antagonized and then struck down with brutal and callous efficiency.  Not content with killing the hunters at their camp they hunted down those that were bringing a load of goods back to trade, scattered them to the cruel mercies of the wilds, and stole their goods.

Once finished the judge will allow _*one*_ person to give a statement on behalf of the party (Hurtius will if no one else wants to).




((I'm going to post the questions everyone will be asked in the OOC thread.  Discuss as much as you'd like there and post your official responses in the IC thread please.))

((Muk, if you'd like to reprise Ricket's role for the questioning you're welcome to, I imagine that his questions will be quite similar to those asked of the others.  If you're too busy I'll go with my best guess.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2015)

(( I'm guessing they didn't manage to bring the pixies? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 27, 2015)

soulnova said:


> (( I'm guessing they didn't manage to bring the pixies? ))



Pixies haven't arrived yet.  They would likely be another day or two though if they were traveling conventionally (assuming they are coming and that they left promptly).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

"Though I would hardly call my father innocent he has no connection to this."
Ulysesn taps his foot and turns to Latana Vu.
"Can you sing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Though I would hardly call my father innocent he has no connection to this."
> Ulysesn taps his foot and turns to Latana Vu.
> "Can you sing?"



Lantana lounges idly and hums a few bars of an Ylati romantic opera, in a way like the dance skills while obviously trained she's probably not a professional.  She shifts slightly, "your father is probably a victim of cirumstance?  'Sins of the father?'  Or Sins of the son in this case?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana lounges idly and hums a few bars of an Ylati romantic opera, in a way like the dance skills while obviously trained she's probably not a professional.  She shifts slightly, "your father is probably a victim of cirumstance?  'Sins of the father?'  Or Sins of the son in this case?"



"I hate him... But..."
Ulysesn then comments on her singing.
"What do you know that song from? Do you know any others?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I hate him... But..."
> Ulysesn then comments on her singing.
> "What do you know that song from? Do you know any others?"



"I suppose I know it the same way I know the common tongue, some things are deeper in the mind than memory?"  She smiles slightly and gives a hint of a shrug before humming a song from idly singing a verse of a Naisrep minstrel's song about a foolish king and a trickster genie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

"Well traveled...Can you do flips?""


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well traveled...Can you do flips?""



"Flips?"  She hesitates, first examining her clothes then considering the stone floor for a moment.  After apparently satisfied that she won't compromise her modesty or shatter her skull she rises and does a graceful backflip.  "Apparently?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Flips?"  She hesitates, first examining her clothes then considering the stone floor for a moment.  After apparently satisfied that she won't compromise her modesty or shatter her skull she rises and does a graceful backflip.  "Apparently?"



"Maybe you were a performer of some sort or happened to be trained by many. 
You are far too talented to be a whore like they said. 
No, someone important maybe... maybe..."
Ulysesn decides to try something a small lie to see if she can tell.
"Yuki once ate an entire orc."
Bluff: 1d20+9
12+9 = 21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Maybe you were a performer of some sort or happened to be trained by many.
> You are far too talented to be a whore like they said.
> No, someone important maybe... maybe..."
> Ulysesn decides to try something a small lie to see if she can tell.
> ...



"An orc?"  She looks at Yuki incredulously a moment before turning back, "surely you jest?  She wouldn't eat such a," she pauses, "you're making fun of me, aren't you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "An orc?"  She looks at Yuki incredulously a moment before turning back, "surely you jest?  She wouldn't eat such a," she pauses, "you're making fun of me, aren't you?"



"Well it does seem like something she would do, but no. 
I'm testing your wit, despite not knowing us well."
Ulysesn circles Latana a moment.
"I hardly would believe it's coincidence. The guards found you in rags. Too talented to EVER be in rags. You are most certainly a victim of some kind."
He stops a moment
"Can you try being scary for me? Try to scare me really good? See what you come up with?" 
((Asking for intimidate check))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well it does seem like something she would do, but no.
> I'm testing your wit, despite not knowing us well."
> Ulysesn circles Latana a moment.
> "I hardly would believe it's coincidence. The guards found you in rags. Too talented to EVER be in rags. You are most certainly a victim of some kind."
> ...



She walks slowly over to Ulysesn and runs a finger down his chest, if she had nails to speak of they would be just on the edge of pain.  "And yet that is how I was found.  And if I am as skilled as you seem to think I am, who would be able to so easily incapacitate me and why?  Maybe I'm exactly where I want to be.  Maybe here where you're without weapons and magic my powers still work and I'm just waiting for my chance?"  She pushes forward with a finger as if trying to poke through him and gives a devilish smile.

Before breaking into giggles, "what do you think, was I scary?"

Intimidate: 24


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> She walks slowly over to Ulysesn and runs a finger down his chest, if she had nails to speak of they would be just on the edge of pain.  "And yet that is how I was found.  And if I am as skilled as you seem to think I am, who would be able to so easily incapacitate me and why?  Maybe I'm exactly where I want to be.  Maybe here where you're without weapons and magic my powers still work and I'm just waiting for my chance?"  She pushes forward with a finger as if trying to poke through him and gives a devilish smile.
> 
> Before breaking into giggles, "what do you think, was I scary?"
> 
> Intimidate: 24


"Heh, you'd probably scare the wits out of any of the guards here. You'd start shaking me up if you did a little bit better, rather flattering."
Ulysesn chuckles then it slowly falls off
"Someone formidable did this to you for sure. 
Please don't ever think it's your fault, okay?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Heh, you'd probably scare the wits out of any of the guards here. You'd start shaking me up if you did a little bit better, rather flattering."
> Ulysesn chuckles then it slowly falls off
> "Someone formidable did this to you for sure.
> Please don't ever think it's your fault, okay?"




"If you say so.  I'd rather focus on my future, such as it is, than worry about what might have been my past."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If you say so.  I'd rather focus on my future, such as it is, than worry about what might have been my past."


Ulysesn glances at Yuki
"Knowing your past is important, accepting it is also important. If things go right we'll see what your future holds."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

Tassara can be found praying in a quiet corner of the room. She usually prays inwardly, without the need to kneel. This time she's in deep reverie. She looks much more calm and relaxed today. 

If one gets close enough they would hear her whisper...
_Lady of Dreams, there are things happening around me right now that I do not how to confront. Some of these things make me feel weak, helpless and afraid.  I beseech you for strength and for wisdom that I would be able to endure this situation and be able to handle it in a way that would bring us again to the path of our destiny. 

Keep us ever in Your watch, til we can walk again with light hearts and renewed spirits in your dreams._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn glances at Yuki
> "Knowing your past is important, accepting it is also important. If things go right we'll see what your future holds."



Ulysesn starts acting like he's holding something and visualizing it, it's weight, it's width and length. He starts spinning it around being careful not to cut himself.
"Mind pretending I have a average shortsword in my hand? I would hope you can at least pretend fight."
Ulysesn smirks


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts acting like he's holding something and visualizing it, it's weight, it's width and length. He starts spinning it around being careful not to cut himself.
> "Mind pretending I have a average shortsword in my hand? I would hope you can at least pretend fight."
> Ulysesn smirks



"Pretend fight?"  She says with a slight mixture of confusion and amusement.  "Like children?  What a strange game.  I suppose I have nothing better to do."  She mimics Ulysesn, pretending to hold a sword.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

Yuki's eyes are shut, doing her daily stretches, "Past, present, future...losing my memories myself made me more aware of what was happening around me.  I may have become more aggressive, but it was temporary.  I no longer wish to dwell in the past, the present is when I make my decisions, good, bad or otherwise.  My mind is as quick as my foot speed, it can make decisions in a second.  Though I wish for my future to be surrounded by my friends, and happy with Aratoamin.  Lantana and I are more similar than originally thought, we've both lost a piece of ourselves.  Maybe it's for the best we don't know, because we could be entirely different people, eh Kiddo?" she speaks quietly, the single die of the set she had split with Hayao tucked into her hand.  Falling into a kata, Yuki does not move, frozen in place, only breath causing her body to shift.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Pretend fight?"  She says with a slight mixture of confusion and amusement.  "Like children?  What a strange game.  I suppose I have nothing better to do."  She mimics Ulysesn, pretending to hold a sword.



"Children can act as if something that is real when it's not. Really impressive. Ready yourself."
Ulysesn makes sure he makes the dimensions of the sword visibly clear before attacking and acts as if the weight of a shortsword is in his hands. 

Then rages trying to land a blow with everything he has with the imaginary sword.(str +4)
round 1
He moves forward and attacks with the imaginary sword

*Spoiler*: __ 



attack:
1d20+17
4+17 = 21
imaginary damage():
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

round 2
Then he starts putting his all into full attacking with a flurry of blows
1d20+17 → [3,17] = (20)
1d20+12 → [2,12] = (14)
1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8)
imaginary damage:

1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d6+2 → [4,2] = (6)







round 3
1d20+17 → [5,17] = (22)
1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)
1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)
imaginary damage:
1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)



round 4
1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26)
1d20+12 → [7,12] = (19)
1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8)

imaginary damage: 
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)




round five
1d20+17 → [10,17] = (27)
1d20+12 → [1,12] = (13)
1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)

imaginary damage:
1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7)



(()


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's eyes are shut, doing her daily stretches, "Past, present, future...losing my memories myself made me more aware of what was happening around me.  I may have become more aggressive, but it was temporary.  I no longer wish to dwell in the past, the present is when I make my decisions, good, bad or otherwise.  My mind is as quick as my foot speed, it can make decisions in a second.  Though I wish for my future to be surrounded by my friends, and happy with Aratoamin.  Lantana and I are more similar than originally thought, we've both lost a piece of ourselves.  Maybe it's for the best we don't know, because we could be entirely different people, eh Kiddo?" she speaks quietly, the single die of the set she had split with Hayao tucked into her hand.  Falling into a kata, Yuki does not move, frozen in place, only breath causing her body to shift.



Lantana nods absently, "what if you find out things about yourself you don't want to remember?  That you weren't the sort of person you would have liked to have been?"  She shivers slightly, "I know what the guards say I was, I know what Ulysesn believes I was, but all I really know for sure is someone, some impossibly strong person, hurt me.  He must have had a reason, maybe it was a good one?"

"For now, I'll move on, one thing at a time.  I'll come to terms with my past when I need to."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

> He must have had a reason, maybe it was a good one?"



"Hey, hey!"  Max suddenly warns with a stern voice from her place, a few meters away from Tassara. She had been watching them train and play from afar as she waited for the cleric to finish her praying.  "There's never a good enough reason to break someone's mind  like that. You shouldn't think you deserved it. Don't blame yourself"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Children can act as if something that is real when it's not. Really impressive. Ready yourself."
> Ulysesn makes sure he makes the dimensions of the sword visibly clear before attacking and acts as if the weight of a shortsword is in his hands.
> 
> Then rages trying to land a blow with everything he has with the imaginary sword.(str +4)
> ...



Lantana does her best to play-engage Ulysesn however it's tough to gauge her ability.  She's agile enough and probably could evade him however her instinct seems to be to parry and move forward, inside even the short range of the imaginary short sword.  For Ulysesn especially it's a somewhat claustrophobic technique (()).  She seems off balance with her imagined sword though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

Ulysesn runs out of rage and pants, then sits down.
"Hard to tell when it's not real, but that was pretty good. Off balanced because of the sword, you need training it seems..."
Ulysesn looks at Troyce
"I hope you represent us well."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Hey, hey!"  Max suddenly warns with a stern voice from her place, a few meters away from Tassara. She had been watching them train and play from afar as she waited for the cleric to finish her praying.  "There's never a good enough reason to break someone's mind  like that. You shouldn't think you deserved it. Don't blame yourself"



"I don't know.  I can't blame myself because I do not know myself.  But it would have been much easier to simply kill me if that was his intent," Latana sounds somber.  "That he didn't must mean something, yes?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

"Or though he must have been strong, you were stronger, and you refused to die.  That is a possibility as well.  Trust me, I've gone through that situation.  Not for losing memories, but..." her voice simply trails off, still unmoving.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Or though he must have been strong, you were stronger, and you refused to die.  That is a possibility as well.  Trust me, I've gone through that situation.  Not for losing memories, but..." her voice simply trails off, still unmoving.



"Maybe," Lantana says with twinges of disbelief.  "But I remember being helpless.  It could be he wanted to torture me and somehow I escaped or was rescued before he finished.  I don't know."

"And largely moot, since I'll probably be going to jail once we finish here," she says with a forced smile.  "How I got here is mostly philosophical."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

"Believe what you like, but I see something in you, you don't see in yourself.  When we both make it out of here...I will take you under my wing, get you stronger than you've ever been, if you would like." Yuki shifts to another stance, opening one eye and a half smirk to Lantana.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

"Maybe he tried... and failed" she sits down again, but Tassara has just finished her praying.  "Still... not right"


"There are people _and things_ who don't need a reason to hurt and maim. They just want to inflict pain and fear. The followers of the Prince of Terror for example-...." Tassara stops, her eyes going wide in realization. She stares at the woman. *"...they.... they confine their victims to a cell...drug them and drive them almost permanently insane through fear and other means. Then they set them loose..."
*


_How did she miss that? _


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Maybe he tried... and failed" she sits down again, but Tassara has just finished her praying.  "Still... not right"
> 
> 
> "There are people _and things_ who don't need a reason to hurt and maim. They just want to inflict pain and fear. The followers of the Prince of Terror for example-...." Tassara stops, her eyes going wide in realization. She stares at the woman. *"...they.... they confine their victims to a cell...drug them and drive them almost permanently insane through fear and other means. Then they set them loose..."
> ...


"So that lord may be..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So that lord may be..."





> The guard looks at the woman and thinks a moment, "goes by 'Lantana,' don't know her real name. Prostitute in town, not sure when she arrived, probably with the refugees. Started going crazy a few weeks ago, scenes in the streets, breaking into houses. Mind's burned out on drugs, clerics couldn't deal with her for some reason, wanted to send her to the capital for others to look at."





"I don't remember anyone mentioning about a Lord.  But her symptoms... the feelings of no escape and helplessness do coincide with an attack of the followers of the Sleepless Night.  At least at first glance...."

"It could be just a coincidence... "


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

Yuki lets off a short low feral growl, a small snarl rising her lip, "Well, I'll be damned.  You might have something there Tass." she opens both her eyes now, relaxing a bit while looking between Tassara and Lantana, then nodding decisively, "No arguing about it now.  You've got the Mama Bear to protect you.  Nobody's going to hurt you like that again if I can help it." she pats her chest, then falls down into her fighting stance, bending backwards onto her hands she pauses there before standing on her hands and starting into the motion of pushups.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2015)

"Prince of darkness...who's that? Sorry - I don't pay attention te things." Duncan says


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

"I'll take the basic for you Tassara, The Prince of _Terror_ is the god of fear and nightmares.  The polar opposite of Tassy."  

Knowledge religion-
Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2015)

"Mistress Nissa, let's do something fun. There aint no dancing in this trial," Annie says to Nissa.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

((I'm guessing Ulysesn's referring to Lord Modnar, the estate that Lantana was allegedly breaking into when arrested.))

Lantana swallows uncomfortably and hugs herself listening to Tassara's description.  After a moment she speaks quietly, "I don't know, though I don't doubt I'll have trouble sleeping because of it.  Someone would hurt me, hurt others, for no other reason than to spread fear?  Why?  How could such a creature exist?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Muk said:


> "Mistress Nissa, let's do something fun. There aint no dancing in this trial," Annie says to Nissa.



Nissa looks up from brading fringe on a fluffy pillow, "wait, what?  Oh, what do you have in mind Annie?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I'm guessing Ulysesn's referring to Lord Modnar, the estate that Lantana was allegedly breaking into when arrested.))
> 
> Lantana swallows uncomfortably and hugs herself listening to Tassara's description.  After a moment she speaks quietly, "I don't know, though I don't doubt I'll have trouble sleeping because of it.  Someone would hurt me, hurt others, for no other reason than to spread fear?  Why?  How could such a creature exist?"



"Because some people are twisted like that, the cruelty of the world can be surprising.  The lands know that people like that exist, the worship gods that approve of such behavior, so they can get their enjoyment from torturing the helpless.  You don't have to worry about that with us." Yuki gets back to her feet, and opens her arms in an offer to hug, "You want a hug?  I'm all soft and fluffy." she tries to get a smile out of Lantana.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Prince of darkness...who's that? Sorry - I don't pay attention te things." Duncan says



"Yes... I actually told you about them, Duncan. A long time ago... before the explosion" 

"The Master of Horrors requires fear as a sacrifice. A sacrifice is confined to a cell, drugged to a state of absolute paranoia and literally scared out of his mind. Clerics do these actions repeatedly until the victim dies or is driven permanently insane. Insane victims are released as their deranged babblings help spread the fearful reputation of the Temple of Sleepless Nights."

"The Fellowship of Terror exists for the sole purpose of spreading dread in the name of their master, the Sultan of Fear. They are masters of alchemy and mind influencing drugs. Even the most powerful and fearless warrior can easily be taken captive when under the influence of a specially concocted powder."

"We are in truth... arch-nemesis. Advancement in the hierarchy of the Church of the Silver Mist is often tied to the actions we take against them"



WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I'm guessing Ulysesn's referring to Lord Modnar, the estate that Lantana was allegedly breaking into when arrested.))
> 
> Lantana swallows uncomfortably and hugs herself listening to Tassara's description.  After a moment she speaks quietly, "I don't know, though I don't doubt I'll have trouble sleeping because of it.  Someone would hurt me, hurt others, for no other reason than to spread fear?  Why?  How could such a creature exist?"




"One thing they seem to have in common is a particularly traumatic experience in their youth. At some point in their lives, these people put themselves on the other side of that fear by committing some horrible deed on another and felt themselves empowered by breaking that person’s spirit. It is quite horrible..."

"...This is why we we work hard to stop them"


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2015)

"How about some fresh air and some partying and dancing in the wild under the silver rays of the moon? I bet we can find some of the locals to join in on the fun,L Annie saysM Turning to Yuki, "Wanna come, too? Its really stuffy in here and no dancing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Yes... I actually told you about them, Duncan. A long time ago... before the explosion"
> 
> "The Master of Horrors requires fear as a sacrifice. A sacrifice is confined to a cell, drugged to a state of absolute paranoia and literally scared out of his mind. Clerics do these actions repeatedly until the victim dies or is driven permanently insane. Insane victims are released as their deranged babblings help spread the fearful reputation of the Temple of Sleepless Nights."
> 
> ...



"It would explain what she ingested easily... Lets get her through our trial she doesn't deserve this."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

Muk said:


> "How about some fresh air and some partying and dancing in the wild under the silver rays of the moon? I bet we can find some of the locals to join in on the fun,L Annie saysM Turning to Yuki, "Wanna come, too? Its really stuffy in here and no dancing."



"Ugh, I'd love to, way too many people in a small room.  But, this may be the one time I have to say no, I am not law abiding in any way, but I'd rather not become a slave because I broke yet another." she sighs sadly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Because some people are twisted like that, the cruelty of the world can be surprising.  The lands know that people like that exist, the worship gods that approve of such behavior, so they can get their enjoyment from torturing the helpless.  You don't have to worry about that with us." Yuki gets back to her feet, and opens her arms in an offer to hug, "You want a hug?  I'm all soft and fluffy." she tries to get a smile out of Lantana.



Lantana keeps quiet but cuddles up to Yuki without complaint, shivering slightly as the others discuss things.



soulnova said:


> "One thing they seem to have in common is a particularly traumatic experience in their youth. At some point in their lives, these people put themselves on the other side of that fear by committing some horrible deed on another and felt themselves empowered by breaking that person?s spirit. It is quite horrible..."
> 
> "...This is why we we work hard to stop them"



"Wait," Lantana says meekly pulling back from Yuki and eyeing the others.  "Are you saying I was being recruited?  To be like one of those things?"  Her voice is warbling clearly on the edge of breaking down in tears.



Muk said:


> "How about some fresh air and some partying and dancing in the wild under the silver rays of the moon? I bet we can find some of the locals to join in on the fun,L Annie saysM Turning to Yuki, "Wanna come, too? Its really stuffy in here and no dancing."



"Yeah!"  Nissa says enthusastically hopping up.  "Sounds fun!   But how are you going to get out?  I can slip out the window and climb down, maybe at least.  I don't think you'll fit between the bars though Annie."  She ponders this conundrum a moment.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

"I'm sorry Annie. I think you would have to wait until the trial to go out. I was hoping they would let Max and Rin out too... but seems like we have to wait until then"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Wait," Lantana says meekly pulling back from Yuki and eyeing the others.  "Are you saying I was being recruited?  To be like one of those things?"  Her voice is warbling clearly on the edge of breaking down in tears.



"No. I meant, the man who was hurting you could have had some sort of background like that" she clams down the girl.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2015)

Yuki gently runs her hand through Lantana's hair, trying to calm the woman down, she speaks softly, "There's no use stressing about it, it will only make you upset and possibly sick.  I've got you now, and there's no way I'm letting them get you.  They're more likely to see their death first."


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2015)

"What, these bars and locks? Easy peazy. We do it the old fashion way," Annie replies showing her hands and doing some escape artist movements.

((Take 20 on Escape Artist, Disable Device and Sleight of Hand. Or shall I roll?))

*Spoiler*: _dice rolls_ 




Escape Artist
 1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33) 

Disable Device
1d20+16 → [20,16] = (36) 

Sleight of Hand
1d20+16 → [14,16] = (30)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Lantana calms down from the ministrations of Tassara and Yuki.



Muk said:


> "What, these bars and locks? Easy peazy. We do it the old fashion way," Annie replies showing her hands and doing some escape artist movements.



Nissa is referring to slipping out the window, which she is tiny enough to walk between the bars.  The bars are unfortunately too tight for Annie to slip through even with escape artist.

The door to the "cell" is barred from the outside, and guarded.  It would take innovation to go out that route.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

Ulysesn thinks
"How high up are we again?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

((Just a OOC reminder to the sane members of the group, escaping the cell probably will not go over well if you're caught.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn thinks
> "How high up are we again?"



Probably 40-50'.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2015)

Hayao sits off to the side, cross legged, eyes closed, ears flickering a touch every now and then, as if to show he was still alive, or at least not sleeping. Suddenly he rises, opens his eyes, and moves over to Max, speaking to her at a whisper as the others are so engaged. "Max, could I speak to you for a moment?" he says to her, and then nods to the side so they could converse privately.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2015)

Duncan nods his head at Tassy "Oh aye - I remember thinkin it was a stupid cult. Well if we get a moment we should take the group of dumb bastards down."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

"Annie, Nissa. Please, don't go outside. It will be bad for everyone here. Please, don't do that. It will get us into trouble" 


Diplomacy 1d20+22=27




Max looks up startled at Hayao  while Tassara is busy trying to keep Nissa and Annie from doing something that can get them in trouble.  "erh......." Max looks at Hayao and then at Tassara. "Uhm, erh.... potential break out in progress"  she points at them "I believe that's more important right now"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

"Yea, Nissa we don't want you to jump to your death again. If you are bored I can think of a game to keep you both busy."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "Annie, Nissa. Please, don't go outside. It will be bad for everyone here. Please, don't do that. It will get us into trouble"


"Aw, but we've already been in here like forever!"  Nissa pouts.  "How long do your human trials take anyway?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yea, Nissa we don't want you to jump to your death again. If you are bored I can think of a game to keep you both busy."



"Why would I jump to my death?  I'd just climb down!  It'd be easier to fly but I can't do magic."  She tilts her head confused looking at Ulysesn before immediately changing the subject, "games?  Okay.  What should we play?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Aw, but we've already been in here like forever!"  Nissa pouts.  "How long do your human trials take anyway?"



Ulysesn coughs the words "Years." out


> "Why would I jump to my death?  I'd just climb down!  It'd be easier to fly but I can't do magic."  She tilts her head confused looking at Ulysesn before immediately changing the subject, "games?  Okay.  What should we play?"


"20 questions you have to guess what I'm thinking of."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn coughs the words "Years." out
> 
> "20 questions you have to guess what I'm thinking of."



"20 questions to guess what you're thinking?  Hmm, that could be tricky, I get questions, you have to answer them?  Maybe I should, well, no, or maybe, no how would you get the noodles to fit?  Probably no..."  She stomps a tiny foot and points at Ulysesn, "okay!  First question!  What are you thinking of?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "20 questions to guess what you're thinking?  Hmm, that could be tricky, I get questions, you have to answer them?  Maybe I should, well, no, or maybe, no how would you get the noodles to fit?  Probably no..."  She stomps a tiny foot and points at Ulysesn, "okay!  First question!  What are you thinking of?"



Ulysesn smirks
"I'm thinking of what I'm thinking of. That's 19 questions left."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smirks
> "I'm thinking of what I'm thinking of. That's 19 questions left."



"Ah, hmm.  I see, tricky, tricky," Nissa says approvingly.  "Fairies enjoy a good puzzle, and a good trick.  But I'm not giving up yet!  Second question!  What question should I ask next to get you to tell me what you're thinking?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah, hmm.  I see, tricky, tricky," Nissa says approvingly.  "Fairies enjoy a good puzzle, and a good trick.  But I'm not giving up yet!  Second question!  What question should I ask next to get you to tell me what you're thinking?"



"Oh. Very smart. You should ask me if it's an place,object,person,animal,plant, or thing. 18."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2015)

Hayao's ears flicker again but he nods, taking his seat again as he waits again, closing his eyes.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2015)

Tassara sighs in relief seeing Nissa being entertained and keeps an eye on Annie in case she tries anything. 



Now that Ulysesn seems to have the situation under control... Max is much more calmer and goes to sit beside Hayao.  "...You were saying?" (( PM ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 29, 2015)

((Just a reminder I'm planning on moving forward with the trial tonight.  Not sure what exactly that means yet  ))

((At the very least we will skip to tonight after the first day of the trial and quite likely tomorrow after the second day of the trial (the second day I imagine will be mostly questioning the party members individually as I posted in the OOC thread) ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh. Very smart. You should ask me if it's an place,object,person,animal,plant, or thing. 18."



"I don't see how that would help."  Nissa thinks carefully on her next move, after a moment she grins triumphantly, "are you thinking about a purple unicorn singing about friendship?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Just a reminder I'm planning on moving forward with the trial tonight.  Not sure what exactly that means yet  ))
> 
> ((At the very least we will skip to tonight after the first day of the trial and quite likely tomorrow after the second day of the trial (the second day I imagine will be mostly questioning the party members individually as I posted in the OOC thread) ))
> 
> ...


A sweat drop goes down Ulysesn's face. Well he's certainly buying time.
"Nope, not even close. 17 left"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

The rest of the first day of the trial is filled with bureaucracy and scheduling.  Those that went to the court return to the tower and the evening passes uneventfully.

The next day is spent with the interviews.  Individuals are brought up and questioned ((OOC thread stuff)) and generally statements are taken.  The judge does most of the questioning and seems very stone-faced about it.

The non-accused witnesses give their statements as well.

The witnesses from Dnalgne all give similar descriptions of events.  The massive explosion from the gnome's tent and the general confusion and chaos that came from it.  The mayor rounding up a makeshift militia to secure the building from the prison break that's interrupted by people being being encouraged to turn against the mayor and the ensuing riot.  They also testify to the hardships caused in the city based on the retreating villagers acting as brigands, raiding merchants and nobles traveling to the city.

The hunter describes the general operation of the hunting group and how he was escorting a caravan of their goods including the valuable griffon when a group of the party members descended on him, of the brownie singing a magic song that filled the group with terror and scattered them to the wilds.  And of his horror stricken trek through the dangerous wilds back to civilization, returning with a group of others only to find their base torn apart, the others all dead.

And Ricket gives his testimony of his time with the group.  How the group has acted as a continuous force of anarchy with everyone they encounter.  Their obvious involvement with the destruction in Dnalgne before retreating.  Their conflict with the hunters, especially Kaylee, escalating a simple encounter to blood and death.  And the suspicious death of the leader of the hunters that set everything off.

By the time the interviews are done it's late in the day and the group returns to their cell.

The early evening goes well normally enough but late into the evening the guards open the doors and let a man in.  He's obviously noble, dressed in silks and jewelry.  He strides in confidently and considers the group a moment before speaking, "I am Crispus Arrius."  The man begins casually, obviously not intimidated by the cell.

"I have been following your case with a measure of interest.  How do you think it goes so far?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Fuckin fantastic...." Duncan mutters obviously angry at something


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

The woman, apparently still in kitsune form, picks her teeth with a claw, sitting on the floor, "Well, it certainly isn't looking up."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

"Hmm," the man hums, "well you seem to have perspective on the situation at least.  Have you resigned yourselves already then?"  The man clearly has an agenda in his visit.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Aye - bloody Ricket! I knew it!"

He turns to the noble and sighs.

"Why'd ye have an interest in this case? Not normal fer one of ye lot te get off yer arse and visit folk in cells."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2015)

Kaylee glances at the man with a droll stare.  "Oh just fine and dandy."  The druid gives a very fake smile, seeing that she is definitely being thrown under the wagon.  "And, how do you feel it is going?  Also, how did you get in here and why?"  She asks knowing they are locked in cell, no matter how posh.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

"I never give up, especially if everyone's blamin Kaylee.  I won't go silently, they'll have to kill me first..." she growls, a snarl on her face.

"And that won't happen."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

"It is an unusual case, I do have interest in things unusual"  The man evades slightly.  "As to how I got here: I asked.  I am not without friends and connections and visiting is not such a large favor."

"As to how I feel it is going I would say you seem quite clearly doomed."  He's blunt but there's more than a hint of agenda to it.  "But then it's not really my opinion that matters in your fate."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

"Do you have any thoughts to help us out?" she questions skeptically, "I don't know about them, but I'd be willing to hear it, better than my plan of blowing off my hands and some guards' faces."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Yer wantin somethin - this is how me old man used te work. I'm no in the mood for political to and fro - out with it. Ye can offer us somethin and we can do somethin for ye. I'm game - what ye thinkin?"

Duncan looks at Yuki at her comment - "Ehhh - wouldn't ye be fairly 'armless then?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

"No, I'd still have a leg up on you guys."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Well ye would really be going out on a limb with that strategy" Duncan nods


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2015)

"Stop going out on a limb and shut up."  Kaylee puts a comforting hand on Yuki's shoulder.  "Let the man speak."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Hah - great minds think alike!" Duncan says as Kaylee and Duncan give out the same pun at the same time


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

Yuki snorts amusedly and pulls Kaylee down into her lap, hugging her like a teddy bear and laying her snout on the druid's head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

> "I have been following your case with a measure of interest. How do you think it goes so far?"


Ulysesn raises an eyebrow at the noble walking in
Nobility knowledge: 1d20+8
12+8 = 20
"How much sarcasm do you want me to respond with in turn?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2015)

"Just don't lose your head over it Duncan."  Kaylee half snorts then giggles because of Yuki's antics.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

He grins at Kaylee.

"Now we should be serious here." Duncan coughs and becomes serious and turns to the noble. "Ye wanted te ....lend a hand?"

Duncan slaps his thigh and laughs.

"Ye'd better get out with it - ye'll be here all day!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

((Probably going to sleep shortly after this, I'm aware I'll probably miss posts between this and his response I'll get to them tomorrow.))



Captain Obvious said:


> "Do you have any thoughts to help us out?" she questions skeptically, "I don't know about them, but I'd be willing to hear it, better than my plan of blowing off my hands and some guards' faces."



"Ah, straight to the point.  I suppose it is getting late."  The man almost seems to laugh at the idea before continuing, "Yes I was thinking that there is a chance we could help one another.  Are you familiar with the history of Eomr?"  Without really waiting for a response or bothering to listen to the group the man walks to a seat and sits down.  "The first leader of Eomr, before the nation existed, was a man that was once a slave in the grand arena in what is now Reirt.  At the time it was a sort of temple devoted to the Battle Rager.  Thousands spilled their blood in the sand each year doing battle for the glory of the Blood Boiler."

"And he who would be king fought in the arena, and won.  He continued to win and recruit others to his banner even as a slave until he commanded a force strong enough to shatter the cages in the arena.  They broke out and fought and bled to forge a new world, one that shown with the holy valor of the Knight of the Gods."  Unlike most the man's tone doesn't show a particular reverence in his speech.

"Today the arena is little more than a museum, a memory of where we came from.  But there are some that seek to change that.  To re-open the arena, in an image more in line with the Valiant's teachings of course, and allow warriors a chance to prove themselves and bring honor and glory once more."

He stands slowly dismissing comments, "yes, yes, what does this have to do with you.  Well your judge commands a number of different roles, and to be blunt I need his vote every bit as much as you do.  If I can get it the arena will open for a tournament unlike anything seen before."

"I will also need warriors to fight in my tournament, groups to prove their valor."  He pauses a moment before continuing, "to make a long speech more bearable if you will help with the latter I believe I can convince the judge that your willing participation as my champions in the tournament will be more suitable a trial than his attempts to guess which version of events is closer to truth."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

Yuki Pets the side of Kaylee's head and looks at the man, "Well, that sounds...fair to me really.  Even if violence is what got us into this in the first place...But to fighting as champions for a no...ble..." she snorts, "Yeah, I'd be up for it at least.  Dunno about the others."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

"I'm for it, but do we use our own equipment?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"And how long would we have te fight for ye? Not te say I'm dismissing it as this solution sounds pretty fucking kick arse, but I'm no sure we're willing te fight fer ye till we die of old age."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2015)

The druid starts jerking her head away from Yuki's hand before she starts flailing around.  "Stop it!  I'm not the animal!"  She starts pretending to brush hair off of her.  "I agree.  Though it sounds good I want a little more detail on what you expect us to do and who to fight."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

She squeezes the oracle gently, "I'm too cute and fluffy, you can't get away from my vixen charm!" she gives a fanged grin, "Sure, most of that charm gets used on my little Snowflake, but you're Kaylee, the Elder Soul, Witch of the Wilds!  You have to like me, cause I'm Wildheart, the Beast of the Wilds!" she lets off a laugh, tail wagging behind her.  "So yes, you're just as animal as I am, besides, now you're covered in fur, cause I'm shedding like the portals to all hells just opened."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2015)

"I must ask"

"How long would this tournament take? How long would be function as champions?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

"My compatriots already have things in place to start," the man begins cautiously.  "I obviously can't make any promises as to how long it would take the bureaucrats but once we have permission we would like to start with the tournament, maybe a weeks time?"

"Win that and few dispute that the Valiant smiles on you.  You would maintain the the title of champion in the arena until the next tournament, whether you chose to stay and defend it is up to you."

"As to your things, you would hardly be able to fight in my tournament without them."

@Ulysesn: The Arrius family is pretty far removed from the governing of Eomr but they are very well connected.  Crispus in particular is rather dispassionate about Eomr politics.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

"Heh, well, we left a lot of our stuff back at our home." Yuki states, more or less pinning Kaylee and she shifts slightly, ignoring any flailing from the noodle armed druid, "Any way we can get it?  Tassy, Hayao, do you think we could get a hold of anyone back at camp?  It's not for my sake, I'm no less competent now as when I have my stuff.  If it takes a week...By the gods, when's the new moon?  Waitwaitwait, this tower keeps from changing so it'll be fine I think.  But in any case, it seems like that is the best thing to do.  It takes a little while, but...Better than anything else they would do to us."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Yuki let go of Kaylee or I'll make you think you're Ulysesn when I get my spells back." Duncan says with a smile as Kaylee is being rough housed.

"But aye - I'll be yer champion and kick some arse. Can't wait."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Heh, well, we left a lot of our stuff back at our home."



"We would like to teleport to our base then back fully equipped, can that be arranged?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+20
13+20 = 33


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

"That's ultimately not my decision but obviously I would prefer my competitors to be at their best."  He sounds pleased with the way the discussion is headed.  "If you are on board I will see what I can arrange with the judge."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2015)

"I want to know first. This is not a fight-to-the-death arena... or is it? Are we to use non-lethal means to defeat our challengers? Against whom we will be fighting?  I really don't want to be killing anyone" she warns sternly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "I want to know first. This is not a fight-to-the-death arena... or is it? Are we to use non-lethal means to defeat our challengers? Against whom we will be fighting?  I really don't want to be killing anyone" she warns sternly.



"The intent is valiance not slaughter.  And it is very wasteful to allow fine warriors to perish in the sand."  The man offers diplomatically.  "That said it is not without danger, deaths will likely happen from time to time despite precautions."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The intent is valiance not slaughter.  And it is very wasteful to allow fine warriors to perish in the sand."  The man offers diplomatically.  "That said it is not without danger, deaths will likely happen from time to time despite precautions."



"What kind of weapons and spells are we allowed to fight with? Magic items? Are we all going to fight or is there a number of champions previously set?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2015)

She simply sticks her tongue out at Duncan, "Would think spells would be as long as they don't purposely kill..." she thinks aloud then gives Hayao a quick glance, "And would we be allowed to fight in pairs or teams?  Or do we all have to fight together or completely alone?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2015)

soulnova said:


> "What kind of weapons and spells are we allowed to fight with? Magic items? Are we all going to fight or is there a number of champions previously set?"



"All abilities you might possess are available, as they are to others that might enter.  For my purposes you can arrange yourself however you want to enter however I imagine that the judge would require you all to fight if this is being used as your judgement."

Lantana coughs slightly, "what about me?"

"From what I understand there's pretty universal agreement that neither you nor Annie are involved, likely you could be sent to your waiting trial if you'd prefer"

She bites her lip before continuing, "but if I stay with them I would be cleared?  I think I would prefer that."

"As to 'champions' my effort is to open the arena so there is no current champion, all entrants will begin on equal footing."



Captain Obvious said:


> She simply sticks her tongue out at Duncan, "Would think spells would be as long as they don't purposely kill..." she thinks aloud then gives Hayao a quick glance, "And would we be allowed to fight in pairs or teams?  Or do we all have to fight together or completely alone?"



"I am planning both an individual and group tournaments.  The latter is what I am assuming you would be entering as I assume your victory would be a qualification of your release."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2015)

"Let's do this!" Duncan says stretching. "Ye know for a noble - this is a great idea. But...." Duncan looks at the noble long and hard. " I have trust issues with nobles. It ALWAYS seems like a good idea and then the next thing ye know a giant tentacled monster starts putting things in places."

"I may a skipped a few steps but...."

He nudges Kaylee "Hey hon...is he legit?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

"It doesn't matter if he's legit, this is our only shot and he knows it."
Ulysesn walks to a wall to lean against it.
"Group combat should be interesting."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2015)

"It does matter. A life of slaughtering others or drenching our hands in blood because we're contractually obligated instead of a life of servitude...or having to deal with any other crimes, is not advisable. As easily as you come to draw your crossbow."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "It does matter. A life of slaughtering others or drenching our hands in blood because we're contractually obligated instead of a life of servitude...or having to deal with any other crimes, is not advisable. As easily as you come to draw your crossbow."


Ulysesn walks forward to pass Hayao for a brief moment as he walks to Latana.
"I suggest you learn to use the flat of your blade then, samurai."


> She bites her lip before continuing, "but if I stay with them I would be cleared? I think I would prefer that."


"Freedom is what is most important, so you will be joining us right?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+20
19+20 = 39


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2015)

"When you draw a weapon, it is to draw blood, Ulysesn. Your eagerness to fight clouds your judgement."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2015)

"Guys, before we accept, I would want to make that promise. Lets use non-lethal ways to stop them, please. Let's show them we can do that" Tassara pleads with the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Freedom is what is most important, so you will be joining us right?"
> Diplomacy: 1d20+20
> 19+20 = 39


Lantana nods and speaks, "I don't know how I would possibly defend myself against crimes I have no memory of.  If I have an option to avoid that trial I'll take it!"



soulnova said:


> "Guys, before we accept, I would want to make that promise. Lets use non-lethal ways to stop them, please. Let's show them we can do that" Tassara pleads with the others.



The man speaks calmly, "the battles stop when one side surrenders or is no longer capable of continuing.  This is not to be a butchery like the arenas of old, there's no profit to be made from killing warriors."

"The length of the tournament itself will depend on how many groups are included but I can't imagine it will be more than a handful of rounds, I am not suggesting a lifetime of commitment to me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2015)

Hayao looks over at Tassara as the man confirms such, and sighs. "I find the terms agreeable." He looks over to the nobleman. "And our fate should we lose? In the first round, let's say?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao looks over at Tassara as the man confirms such, and sighs. "I find the terms agreeable." He looks over to the nobleman. "And our fate should we lose? In the first round, let's say?"



"Under the scenario I imagine your loss would be proof of your guilt and you would be punished accordingly.  With the long array of crimes against you I imagine it would be life of labor, at best."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2015)

He works his jaw and then nods. "Naturally." He turns back to the group. "I don't expect you to completely neuter your fighting styles in order to stay your hand against equal opponents, and this will no doubt be a difficult task. So *gauge your opponents* as we make progress through this task, and *adapt to the challenge*. We will be under public eye during this event. *How *we win is just as important as *whether* we win. Understood?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2015)

"Yeah, I got it Snow-...I mean Hay." she giggles slightly, "Adapt to the situation, neuter, knock out or disable them, but do not kill.  In the public eye you must be on your best behavior, and...To some warriors a public humiliation of a non lethal loss is just as bad as death, because you go easy on them." she smirks, "Break their pride, they bow to you." she starts laughing lowly, ears wiggling slightly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He works his jaw and then nods. "Naturally." He turns back to the group. "I don't expect you to completely neuter your fighting styles in order to stay your hand against equal opponents, and this will no doubt be a difficult task. So *gauge your opponents* as we make progress through this task, and *adapt to the challenge*. We will be under public eye during this event. *How *we win is just as important as *whether* we win. Understood?"


"As long as I can go back for my equipment and my reserve of bolts hold."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2015)

Ulysesn starts retraining himself as they wait without interruptions.
He invites Latana to watch and learn what she can.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana nods and speaks, "I don't know how I would possibly defend myself against crimes I have no memory of.  If I have an option to avoid that trial I'll take it!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wait, so it's gonna be a life and death fight and we still gotta hold back our blades? Doesn't make sense to me. If ya dancing with death ya gotta dance till the music stop, not before," Annie says.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2015)

She grins at Annie, "See, that's the best part.  They'll come at you ready to kill...you act like they're nothing more than an inconvenience.  They'll get frustrated, come at you quicker, angrier...Then...you knock them out cold, or you humiliate them into submission." her sadistic streak showing, fangs exposed in a mischievous expression, her eyes flicker to Hayao for a split second, then fall on Annie again, "Do it right, it can be a lot of fun, maybe not for the person it happens to, but..." another laugh escapes her chest, "It gives a bit of challenge to you, and opponent is frustrated, sounds right to me.  Depending on the person, they could pledge their life to you, become a fighter under your control...I would love that." she finally lets go of Kaylee, keeping the druid sitting in her lap.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2015)

"Not my style of dance. If death asks for a dance I dance till the end and am not stopping in the middle of the dance," Annie replies. "Death ain't kind enough to let you just stop in the middle of a dance, once he's asked ya out!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2015)

"Oh, Death has taken me dancing too many times to count.  I've even kissed him, I just refuse to let him bully me.  I can stop dancing whenever I like."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2015)

"Don't worry Annie.  It wont come to that. You should be released soon enough I think... so at least you should be ok"

Tassara nods to Annie.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2015)

((Since it seems like everyone's more or less on board for the arena plan let's move on?))

Confident that the group seems to be on board Crispus takes his leave presumably to go speak with the judge.

While it's not immediately clear if it is due to his actions in the morning there is a long delay before there is any word in how the court is proceeding.  About lunch time Protector Hirtius returns accompanied by a very displeased looking Guardian Caecilia.

The latter speaks, "It has been decided that the unusual circumstances of your trial preclude a fair judgment."  From his tone of voice it is clear he does not approve at all with the decision.  "Therefore it is ruled that your judgement take place openly before the Valiant on the glorious field of combat."

"Your trial is being moved to the city of Reirt and into the care of Crispus Arrius.  You are ordered to participate in the opening tournament in the," he pauses looking as if he wants to spit, "Glorious Arena of the Valiant.  Should you win you will be considered cleared on all charges."

"There are terms of your transfer, you are to comply with the direction of Crispus Arrius during the time remaining in your _'trial'_ you are given freedoms as he allows to prepare for the tournament but should he report you in violation you return to us for sentencing."

"Also should you commit any other crimes during your time in the city you will immediately be returned to us for sentencing."

"I understand that you have some knowledge already of this, however as this is highly unusual I feel compelled to ask again that you are on board for this?  I am willing to accept guilty pleas of anyone not wanting to risk their lives in the arena."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Since it seems like everyone's more or less on board for the arena plan let's move on?))
> 
> Confident that the group seems to be on board Crispus takes his leave presumably to go speak with the judge.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn continues to train in the middle of the room 
"I would prefer a life of death then one without freedom for a life without freedom is not worth living. I would gladly fight for such an honor, to fight in the arena and to see that all of Emor will remember us!"
While short there is conviction in his words.
Diplomacy: 1d20+23
17+23 = 40


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2015)

Yuki shrugs, "I'm good.  I've lived my life free, I don't plan on anything else, even death can't keep me constrained.  This just makes it easier." she has a very nonchalant tone to her voice.

She nears Hayao, leaning onto him from behind, an arm around his chest and laying her head on his shoulder.  She gently pinches his rear, giving a contented huff, before wrapping the other arm around him.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2015)

"Am I to participate as well? Or am I free to go?" Annie asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2015)

Muk said:


> "Am I to participate as well? Or am I free to go?" Annie asks.



"Ah yes, they found no evidence of your involvement with any of the alleged actions of this group, you will be free to go when we process the others transfer.  Of course I doubt Master Arrius would turn you away if you choose to participate in his tournament."


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2015)

"But unlike the rest, I actually am able to bet on the winning team, right?" Annie looks with puppy eyes towards the Guardian.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2015)

Muk said:


> "But unlike the rest, I actually am able to bet on the winning team, right?" Annie looks with puppy eyes towards the Guardian.



"I'm sure I don't know," the man says dismissively.  "But I would assume you could, yes."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 2, 2015)

Hayao simply takes a large step forward as he feels her begin to lean against him, glancing over his shoulder to offer a withering glare. He turns back to the other two, bowing.

"Protector Hirtius, Guardian Caecilia. Thank you for your assistance in these proceedings. We won't be taking any sort of plea bargain at this time. We're content with Crispus' offer."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 2, 2015)

((Going to move on a bit more, I'm assuming Annie will at least accompany the group for now))

The pair acknowledge the group and lead them outside where Crispus is waiting.  They're left free though there is no illusion that the group is expected to stay close and behave themselves.  The guards retrieve the things that were taken from people earlier, including Ironwall, and the group travels to the main square of town where the portal to Aurum stands.

The travel through Aurum is brief, just across the portal square and to Reirt in Eomr.  Those familiar with Aurum (which is probably most anyone that's done a lot of travel) probably notice an unusual amount of traffic through the portals and heightened security however Crispus is relatively unbothered by them.

Crispus leads them directly to the arena which dominates a portion of the city.  Inside is bustling, workers, warriors, and trainers all hustling to make themselves ready.  Crispus leads the group to a barracks style area, "this will be your home until the tournament is over.  I won't coddle you, I'm sure you have things to do to make yourself ready to fight but I do expect you will at least check in here daily.  Beyond that you can use your time as you see fit, though it would be better for all of us if you avoid anything that might be misinterpreted as I'm sure there are those that will watch you closely."

Lantana coughs politely, "I don't have any weapons or armor, apparently I was found with neither.  Am I to fight so ill equipped?"

The man groans slightly, "meet with me in the morning and we'll see what can be found for you.  To the rest of you, I hope to start the tournament in about a weeks time, be ready then.  The first battle will be individual to make sure everyone is competent to fight, if you need to prepare for such do so."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2015)

(( What about Max? and Rin? Are they required to fight too or can they wait "outside"?))


After looking around at their lodgings, she thanks Crispus for his assistance. "Alright, guys... I guess the best would be to train. Get ourselves comfortable with fighting one on one, using non-lethal and finding team-work strategies for the later part of the tournament."


She sends words back to the base about bringing the other's gear and she calls for for PR during the tournament and to keep the party informed about the overall perception of the group. BUT! Before they come, Tassara wants Rylan to gather information about the Lord who's house Lantana broke into before being detained.  


In this week time Tassara would really, REALLY like to research the merciful spell metamagic feat.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 2, 2015)

Somebody remind me and I'll update and post Exp when I get home.



soulnova said:


> (( What about Max? and Rin? Are they required to fight too or can they wait "outside"?))



Max and Rin had involvement with the hunters so they're included in the "must fight" group.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 2, 2015)

Hayao doesn't wish to use his katana during this tournament. He'll ask after his armor and handwraps, etc. and have his daisho kept at the base. He calls for a few soldiers to stay about the barracks as look outs, and asks Daisuke and Rin to keep an eye on the base (assuming Rin is allowed to go free, at least.) He asks after any reports on any anomalies or monsters that they'd had to contend with in the group's absence, or anything of that nature. Then when their free time begins to train his breath weapon. Anyone who wishes to train with him can, but for the first part of the week he mostly sticks to training by himself.

"Nobleman Crispus. What is the cause for the increase in transit and security?" he asks carefully. He'd done a fair bit of traveling when the Order was in its prime.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 2, 2015)

((I'll reply to stuff that will take characters longer later))



Hidden Nin said:


> "Nobleman Crispus. What is the cause for the increase in transit and security?" he asks carefully. He'd done a fair bit of traveling when the Order was in its prime.



"Combination of things really.  Rumor says Htuomylp is under siege, one of Aurum's biggest rules is keeping neutral in military conflicts, so they need to make sure nobody is using them to move troops or supplies around.  Word is they're going to close the portal there soon if it keeps up."

"Also a lot of mercenary traffic in Aurum, they're hiring anyone that wants to take coin to defend the walls, guess battles have been bad lately.  But mercenaries tend to bring trouble with them, no offense."

"Something's going on in Senner over in Ylati too, not sure what exactly the deal is but any tradesmen going there get far more scrutiny than normal."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2015)

Ulysesn equips his items then turns to Nissa
"We'll be grabbing our things to be prepared for battle.
Nissa if you can teleport *us* back to base so I can get my things ready."
Ulysesn will go back to base with Nissa along with anyone else who wants to.
Then come back to Aurum with Nissa and whoever else decided to come.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 2, 2015)

Yuki turns back into her more human form as soon as she's out of the tower.  She grins again, tucking hair out of her face.  Before they head back to the base she gives Hayao a swift kiss on the cheek, then she collects everything but her weapons from her room in the base.  She heads back to the city, and for most of the week's time she will train for the  by focusing her energy to her fists as well as imitating Makenna's style for her fire control.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2015)

"Well, if ya don't wanna take a ride with pretty princess over there, I could also teleport us back to base," Annie says. "I gotta fetch meself my new staff I had put in order.

By the way what are the odds Mr. Nobleman? Cause Ya know there is betting and where there is betting Missy Annie gonna be there to earn a few coins!"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2015)

Having quietly come to terms with the situation, Troyce will attempt to ask the party golem if he would be able to upgrade his bracers (to +8), moreover how long it would take and how much it would cost. 

He will also ask if Ironwall could produce a Vest of Resistance (+5) and/or a Cloak of Minor Displacement, and then the costs and time required thereof.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2015)

Muk said:


> By the way what are the odds Mr. Nobleman? Cause Ya know there is betting and where there is betting Missy Annie gonna be there to earn a few coins!"


"Well, we can't rightly set odds until we know who's competing.  You won't be competing then?  Competitors get a share of bets on them, but they're not allowed to bet in matches.  Skews odds too much."



Crossbow said:


> Having quietly come to terms with the  situation, Troyce will attempt to ask the party golem if he would be  able to upgrade his bracers (to +8), moreover how long it would take and  how much it would cost.
> 
> He will also ask if Ironwall could produce a Vest of Resistance (+5)  and/or a Cloak of Minor Displacement, and then the costs and time  required thereof.



"Enhancing bracers of force projection will require 30000 gold pieces in materials and will require 7 hours 23 minutes, 4.6153846153846 seconds to fabricate."

"Vest of situational self anchoring can be fabricated, it will require 12500 gold pieces and will take 3 hours, 7 minutes, 30 seconds."

"Cloak of visual distortion will require 12000 gold pieces and will require 3 hours to complete."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Enhancing bracers of force projection will require 30000 gold pieces in materials and will require 7 hours 23 minutes, 4.6153846153846 seconds to fabricate."
> 
> "Vest of situational self anchoring can be fabricated, it will require 12500 gold pieces and will take 3 hours, 7 minutes, 30 seconds."
> 
> "Cloak of visual distortion will require 12000 gold pieces and will require 3 hours to complete."



Troyce is impressed at how short the tasks will take, and requests Ironwall to start working on it whenever he can.

He also asks that, once all that is done, his mithral whip be enchanted with +1, Sneaky, Agile, and Sudden Stunning.

After verbalizing these requests, he will offer the requisite funds, which _should _still leave Troyce with ((*calculator noises*)) 26310.19 gp for himself. Out of courtesy, he will withhold any further commissions until his whip is ready.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2015)

Ulysesn returns to town after an hour with Nissa and whoever else decided to come with them fully equipped. "Thanks for the help Nissa, I'm going to go find Deja Vu."
Ulysesn looks for Latana and will see how she's doing.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2015)

When  receive their instructions they start gather information on the Lord related with Lantana. 

Rylen's Diplomacy   Traits - Affable (+2 Diplomacy on gather information in half the normal time)

Jayden and Carter 


Let's assume Ulysesn and Nissa were still around so they came back with them to report to Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2015)

Tassara would want to look at the Arena.  See how big their battle area is and also ask Crispus what do the other challenges consist.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey, Exp!:


```
[FONT=Courier New]Player              Character           Past    Level   Gain    New Total
Unlosing Ranger     Ulysesn Rens'hk     72779    105000    3000    75779
Vergil              Duncan McAlistar    68964    71000    2000    70964
Soulnova            Sister Tassara      70094    71000    4000    74094
Nicodemus           Drell D'Harron      68283    71000    3500    71783
Kuno                Kaylee              70640    71000    3000    73640
Crossbow            Troyce DePrivo      68640    71000    2000    70640
Hidden Nin          Hayao Blizzard-born 64015    71000    2000    66015
Captain Obvious     Yuki                70120    71000    4000    74120
Muk                 Annie               55000    71000    1500    56500[/FONT]
```



Crossbow said:


> Troyce is impressed at how short the tasks will  take, and requests Ironwall to start working on it whenever he can.
> 
> He also asks that, once all that is done, his mithral whip be enchanted with +1, Sneaky, Agile, and Sudden Stunning.
> 
> After verbalizing these requests, he will offer the requisite funds, which _should _still  leave Troyce with ((*calculator noises*)) 26310.19 gp for himself. Out  of courtesy, he will withhold any further commissions until his whip is  ready.



"Defensive overload graceful whip can be manufactured from 7500 gold pieces of raw materials and will take 1 hour, 52 minutes, 30 seconds to complete."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn returns to town after an hour with Nissa and whoever else decided to come with them fully equipped. "Thanks for the help Nissa, I'm going to go find Deja Vu."
> Ulysesn looks for Latana and will see how she's doing.



Lantana returns with Crispus a while after Ulysesn gets back.  She's now dressed in an elaborate loose-fitting kimono that seems to be woven of bands of shades of purple that seem to subtly shimmer in the light.  Her hair is done up, the red now streaked with black low-lights with an elaborate silver comb pinning it in place.  Her makeup is also done up rather formally giving her a much refined look compared to how she was before.

A wakasazhi in an elaborate scabbard is tucked in to the waistband of her kimono.  She holds a lacquered folding fan with her left hand that she gestures with as she talks with Crispus.  Her whole personality seems much more confident now.

When she spies Ulysesn approaching she flicks the fan open with a snap, crimson fabric covering much of her face reflexively for a moment before she snaps it closed with a slight giggle.  She gives him a demure bow before addressing him, "well, how do I look?"




soulnova said:


> When  receive their instructions they start gather information on the Lord related with Lantana.
> 
> Rylen's Diplomacy   Traits - Affable (+2 Diplomacy on gather information in half the normal time)
> 
> ...



House Modnar reacted in exactly the way a noble house would be expected to, they raised alarms and summoned the guard apparently as soon as Lantana was detected.  Given her condition she was rather easily rounded up and put up little resistance.

House Modnar was questioned about any relation with Lantana but at least the official story found no link between them, though it is likely the guards didn't probe too deeply in the "so do you know this prostitute" line of questioning.

In more general terms there's a bit of talk going on about the house, their trade caravans have apparently been less active than usual citing the chaos to the East through their normal trade grounds.  On the surface at least they're maintaining the image of nothing being wrong however without fresh trade they have got to be hurting.



soulnova said:


> Tassara would want to look at the Arena.  See how big their battle area is and also ask Crispus what do the other challenges consist.



The overall arena is quite large, roughly oval shaped, 500' by 200'.  It's currently flat dirt though Crispus says that this will be changed between battles to keep the crowds engaged, with magic it's easy to add walls or terrain to the field.

Crispus tells her that the qualifying round will be a pure combat, against a summoned creature that can be dismissed before causing permanent harm in case someone ends up in over their head.

Further rounds will have some other challenges in respect to this being a site devoted to the Valiant, but he can't very well give advanced notice of what they'll be like lest he bias the tournament.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

((A few cleanup items, as I said I don't really want to spend a lot of time doing tournament stuff so if you're planning on doing stuff to get ready please post))



Muk said:


> "Well, if ya don't wanna take a ride with pretty  princess over there, I could also teleport us back to base," Annie says.  "I gotta fetch meself my new staff I had put in order.


There's no problem picking up the staff.




Captain Obvious said:


> She heads back to the city, and for most of the week's time she will train for the  by focusing her energy to her fists as well as imitating Makenna's style for her fire control.


Working to imitate Makenna's style doesn't seem to work well for Yuki.  Which may make sense, Makenna never really had much control over her fire powers.

Yuki does have energy to spare though, funneling that into fire should be easy, right?  It's largely a question of how she's going to try to do it, and maybe finding the right "spark."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao doesn't wish to use his katana during  this tournament. He'll ask after his armor and handwraps, etc. and have  his daisho kept at the base. He calls for a few soldiers to stay about  the barracks as look outs, and asks Daisuke and Rin to keep an eye on  the base (assuming Rin is allowed to go free, at least.) He asks after  any reports on any anomalies or monsters that they'd had to contend with  in the group's absence, or anything of that nature. Then when their  free time begins to train his breath weapon. Anyone who wishes to train  with him can, but for the first part of the week he mostly sticks to  training by himself.


((Rin is expected to participate in the fighting, just FYI))

Other than the troll attacks that Drell helped deal with things have been reasonably quiet.  Occasional raiding groups of orcs or goblins come out of the wilds but nothing sizable.

Daisuke is worried about the fortifications of the base though, if anything came in force they'd be ill-prepared to hold them off.

Hayao finally has a breakthrough with his attempts at a breath weapon.  He learns to focus his ki into his breath.  As a standard action he can use two uses of his elemental fist to breathe a 30' cone of frost dealing his unarmed damage to those in the cone (ref save DC 10+1/2 your character level+your constitution for half damage).


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2015)

Rylan reports to Tassara his findings about the noble house. She hears everything in silence. "I see. When all this is done, then I believe we will look into it further. For the moment, I'm sure you can stay around here and give me an idea of what the people say about us and help with our image"

Just before Rylan returns to his bards, he's intercepted by Max who whispers something to him hurriedly. He seems slightly surprised but beams a smile to the blonde girl and nods. "Of course. I'm sure I can manage..." he says with a mischievous smile and winks at the girl. Max blushes and giggles like a schoolgirl as she walks back embarrassed. 

"What was that?"

"Nothing!" Max laughs nervously. The cleric sighs and smiles...

"Never mind... We need to train. I need you to summon some creatures."

Tassara will train dispelling summoning creatures and dealing non-lethal damage to them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

At some point Ulysesn will prepare these spells for the tournament.

*Spoiler*: __ 



level 1
Resist energy
Guided Shot
Hawkeye
level 2
Primal instinct
Windwall
Dispel Fog



He'll cast hawkeye and Primal instinct before entering the arena


EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana returns with Crispus a while after Ulysesn gets back.  She's now dressed in an elaborate loose-fitting kimono that seems to be woven of bands of shades of purple that seem to subtly shimmer in the light.  Her hair is done up, the red now streaked with black low-lights with an elaborate silver comb pinning it in place.  Her makeup is also done up rather formally giving her a much refined look compared to how she was before.
> 
> A wakasazhi in an elaborate scabbard is tucked in to the waistband of her kimono.  She holds a lacquered folding fan with her left hand that she gestures with as she talks with Crispus.  Her whole personality seems much more confident now.
> 
> When she spies Ulysesn approaching she flicks the fan open with a snap, crimson fabric covering much of her face reflexively for a moment before she snaps it closed with a slight giggle.  She gives him a demure bow before addressing him, "well, how do I look?"


Ulysesn face looks stunned for a moment then returns to normal.
"... You look absolutely wonderful, stunning as if it was meant for you. And I must say you look much more composed now. So, you plan to fight?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will train dispelling summoning creatures and dealing non-lethal damage to them.


Over the week of practice Tassara has no problem retraining for Merciful Spell.

(Remember that like with any metamagic you have to prepare spells as merciful however, just a general reminder)



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn face looks stunned for a moment then returns to normal.
> "... You look absolutely wonderful, stunning as if it was meant for you. And I must say you look much more composed now. So, you plan to fight?"



Lantana blushes slightly at the flattery, "well it is a bit late now to change my mind.  But yes I think I'm ready to fight.  If not I'm sure the rest of you will be there to help keep me safe."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2015)

Once back at the base, Kaylee will talk to Ironwall about creating a couple of things then will go to her special tree with Lion and Zombie Yuki for some alone time.  Brox, Bomber, Aries, and her ravens will also follow to make sure she is undisturbed.


((PM coming in a bit Moogle.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Rin is expected to participate in the fighting, just FYI))
> 
> Other than the troll attacks that Drell helped deal with things have been reasonably quiet.  Occasional raiding groups of orcs or goblins come out of the wilds but nothing sizable.
> 
> ...



((Rin counts as his familiar/animal companion right? Mechanically at least, IC-wise she's still his charge and he'd push hard to have them paired up for this leg of the qualifiers.))

He nods. "Have Midori begin looking for engineers or contractors nearby to act on this. For now try and supplement with simple earthworks."

((Ready for Round 1, either way!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana blushes slightly at the flattery, "well it is a bit late now to change my mind.  But yes I think I'm ready to fight.  If not I'm sure the rest of you will be there to help keep me safe."


Ulysesn bows
"Would you like to pair together in battle with me then? Train with me while we wait? Perhaps get a bite to eat somewhere to pass the time? A week is an awfully long time."
(ready to fight)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Rin counts as his familiar/animal companion right? Mechanically at least, IC-wise she's still his charge and he'd push hard to have them paired up for this leg of the qualifiers.))



Mechanically yes she is.  

Whether she'd be treated that way in the world is a harder argument.  You could make the argument that as a naturally born lycanthrope she's not "human" and is really Hayao's mount/possession (or at least how animal companions/familiars are considered, "possession" is somewhat crude of phrasing but certainly a lesser status in society than a normal person, perhaps some sort of indentured servant?)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2015)

Tassara/Kathy and Max are ready to fight. 

Max, though, would like to enter with Ironwall, if that's possible. Max would also summon Charlie one minute before the fight.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2015)

Troyce retrieves his things from Ironwall towards the end of the first day. He'll then have Ironwall try and make a Greater Crystal of Lifekeeping (should be 2500 gp) and retrieve that whenever that's finished. When that is done, he will try buy a domesticated dire rat and spend the rest of the week training it as best he can.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

((I'll plan on moving on tomorrow I think, at least to frame the situation so that people can start posting rolls.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bows
> "Would you like to pair together in battle with me then? Train with me while we wait? Perhaps get a bite to eat somewhere to pass the time? A week is an awfully long time."
> (ready to fight)


Lantana nods, "I think I would like that.  A touch of normalcy, or what I imagine is normal at least."  She smiles slightly at the last, a touch of amusement at the last; clearly much more relaxed now than she has been.



soulnova said:


> Max, though, would like to enter with Ironwall, if that's possible. Max would also summon Charlie one minute before the fight.



Ironwall has no objection to this (if there was any question  )

Any other pairings people want to make before we move on?



Crossbow said:


> Troyce retrieves his things from Ironwall towards the end of the first day. He'll then have Ironwall try and make a Greater Crystal of Lifekeeping (should be 2500 gp) and retrieve that whenever that's finished. When that is done, he will try buy a domesticated dire rat and spend the rest of the week training it as best he can.



Ironwall can craft the crystal as well.

There's no problem getting a rat in the city...  for whatever reason he intends to use it for.  ((Just a heads up, you realize this will be totally worthless in a fight, right?))


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's no problem getting a rat in the city...  for whatever reason he intends to use it for.  ((Just a heads up, you realize this will be totally worthless in a fight, right?))



((I absolutely realize this.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

> Lantana nods, "I think I would like that. A touch of normalcy, or what I imagine is normal at least." She smiles slightly at the last, a touch of amusement at the last; clearly much more relaxed now than she has been.


Ulysesn smiles a little too
"Well I don't think I've ever had it normal.
I think I saw a quaint and reserved establishment near here, looked nice.  Saw them serving tea in an odd manner."


EvilMoogle said:


> Any other pairings people want to make before we move on?


((0th round Latana and Nissa))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Working to imitate Makenna's style doesn't seem to work well for Yuki.  Which may make sense, Makenna never really had much control over her fire powers.
> 
> Yuki does have energy to spare though, funneling that into fire should be easy, right?  It's largely a question of how she's going to try to do it, and maybe finding the right "spark."



She focuses on her training, mind wandering to Hayao while she does so, making notice once more of her passion.  A blush becomes a constant appearance as her mind wanders from total focus.

((I'd be more than willing to have Yuki be backup to Rin or Lantana if someone wants.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> ((I absolutely realize this.))


K, just wanted to make sure before some random monster farts and annihilates it 

(Which is totally not to say there isn't use for trained animals, combat just isn't one of them at this point)



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles a little too
> "Well I don't think I've ever had it normal.
> I think I saw a quaint and reserved establishment near here, looked nice.  Saw them serving tea in an odd manner."


Lantana nods and follows Ulysesn to the tea house.  Sitting demurely once they get inside completely fitting as if a part of the place.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((0th round Latana and Nissa))


Works for them I guess.  Nissa would strongly prefer to be with Fluffykins as well.

And yeah, these are just for 0th round stuff, everyone will be together after that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((I'd be more than willing to have Yuki be backup to Rin or Lantana if someone wants.))



This would be fine with Lantana too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

> Lantana nods and follows Ulysesn to the tea house. Sitting demurely once they get inside completely fitting as if a part of the place.


"This place sure is strange looking, reminds me of Hayao's Order of Tajiya. Lets see what we can order."
Ulysesn flags one of the workers
"What do you serve here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "This place sure is strange looking, reminds me of Hayao's Order of Tajiya. Lets see what we can order."
> Ulysesn flags one of the workers
> "What do you serve here?"



Lantana flashes a look that is a mix of amusement and embarrassment before flicking open her fan to gently cool her face.  As if summoned one of the servers moves forward to fill the tea cups.  She snaps the fan closed and rests it against the table with a soft rap before looking at her tea, apparently waiting for Ulysesn to drink first.

The server retreats quickly from the table, with an almost offended look on her face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Lantana flashes a look that is a mix of amusement and embarrassment before flicking open her fan to gently cool her face.  As if summoned one of the servers moves forward to fill the tea cups.  She snaps the fan closed and rests it against the table with a soft rap before looking at her tea, apparently waiting for Ulysesn to drink first.
> 
> The server retreats quickly from the table, with an almost offended look on her face.


Ulysesn sweats a bit, seems there is an expectation to drink it a certain way...
He decides to imitate some of the manners taught to him as a noble in Dnalgne to drink it. It's the best he can think of.
Noble: (knowledge)1d20+17
13+17 = 30
"That's... a very odd taste, not bad however. What is this tea?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2015)

(( So is this kind of japanese/chinese looking city? ))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2015)

After her communing Kaylee will pick up her items and is ready to go back to the arena.


((She is ready to fight.))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2015)

Duncan will hang around Kaylee (as per usual)

"Any strategy in mind? I'm just gonna try an put them te sleep or have them jizz in their pants for 6 minutes. Got a ffew strategies - but mostly gonna have a bit of fun." Duncan smiled. 

"I reckon the fight it'd be over if I used speedy undress on ye. One look at yer magnificent set of melons and they'd wave the white flag." Duncan mused, seriously considering it as a strategy. 

"Though I could try my patented turn around and show them my arse technique I used on those plant folk way back. Think that'd be the same as intimidating them? It's a pretty fearsome arse."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sweats a bit, seems there is an expectation to drink it a certain way...
> He decides to imitate some of the manners taught to him as a noble in Dnalgne to drink it. It's the best he can think of.
> Noble: (knowledge)1d20+17
> 13+17 = 30
> "That's... a very odd taste, not bad however. What is this tea?"



"It's quite pleasant," Lantana says as she sips her glass.  If , Ulysesn is doing anything wrong she doesn't comment on it.  "I'm not sure what the blend is, but I guess if I've had it I wouldn't remember it?"



soulnova said:


> (( So is this kind of japanese/chinese looking city? ))



No, Eomr is generally roman-style.  But there's a lot of cultural blending in the world since there's a generally higher ease of travel.  Chances are in any major city you can find pockets of whatever culture you're looking for.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It's quite pleasant," Lantana says as she sips her glass.  If , Ulysesn is doing anything wrong she doesn't comment on it.  "I'm not sure what the blend is, but I guess if I've had it I wouldn't remember it?"



_whew_
"I wonder what the strongest blend here tastes like."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 4, 2015)

((Fast forwarding a bit so we can keep things moving, I'll move on to the actual matches tonight maybe?))

Time progresses normally enough.  Advertisements go up for the tournament both here and in other major cities throughout the world.  And by mid-week the arena is far more crowded with various mercenaries, would-be heroes, knights and champions from other countries along with merchants and others attempting to turn a profit from the goings-on.

The arena is continuing to accept entries right up to the start of the tournament however they post an initial schedule based on the expectation.  The qualifying rounds (individual matches) are scheduled for December 28th, 29th, and 30th.  All of the party are are scheduled to fight on the 28th at random times throughout the day.  The first round matches will take place on the 31st and the 1st.  The second round matches on the 2nd.  And the finale will take place on the 4th after a day to ready things.  Various events, exhibitions, and entertainment are scheduled throughout the entire process.

It's currently the 24th, mid-way through the week mentioned earlier.

The next new moon is the 27th.

((*Baroxio:* I know we're still working on details of your character but if you want to introduce him in the area by all means feel free.))

((*Muk:* It's go-no-go time for Annie, is she participating in the tournament or watching and betting?  Probably more money to be made from the latter but you'll miss out on experience.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2015)

Yuki checks the schedule, then continues her training timidly, the crowd in the arena making her a bit skittish.  The loudness causing her to hide away and training in the most secluded area she can find.  If anyone nears her, her body tenses and she visually bounces on her toes.  For the past few days she has been avoiding everyone and training herself mercilessly to bloody fists and bruised limbs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> _whew_
> "I wonder what the strongest blend here tastes like."



"Oh, I almost forgot."
Ulysesn's takes some things out of his handybag and hands them to Latana over the table.
Healing Belt 
potion of invisibility 
potion of shield of faith's +2 
100gp
"I hope these can help you."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2015)

Tassara will heal Yuki's hand giving her a stern look. "Don't push yourself too hard Yuki. Not enough to hurt you, anyway. Please..."

"I believe the moon is approaching... do you have anything ready? Should we start looking for a place to keep you safe for that night?" she asks concerned for her well-being.


"ohmygodohmygod, IM SO NERVOUS!" Max paces around their quarters. 

"You will be fine, Max. You will be fighting with Ironwall" Tassara tries to calm the girl. 

"But I have never fought mostly on my own. I mean, last time I got captured by some crazy guy.... ugh... Is Ironwall ready? I'm going to check Ironwall."

"You already checked on him 10 minutes ago"

"ARGH!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 4, 2015)

Hayao and Rin had trained in by themselves for the most part, and as competitors from other lands begin to stream in, he moves to speak with Tassara. "I think it'd be wise to try and Gather Information on who we might be facing off against, and who's come for this tournament. Rumors, at least."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2015)

She pulls her hand away and looks away nervously, "Thanks Tass, but...you know as well as I do  that nothing can keep me if in I want to get out and you saw how I act when I transform.  I threw open a door with countless bodies in front of it last time.  Shortly after I pushed through a _cave in_ nothing we could find here in the city could stop me." she swallows hard, fidgeting openly, "The city is loud and scary and it makes me nervous, I'm more...feral here?  Is that the word?  I doubt in that state that even Hayao could stop me, as nice as I would like to think otherwise." she looks at Max, "Ironwall's got your back.  I saw what he's capable of, he's got crossbows in his shoulders." she gives a shaky smile.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2015)

"What about the dimensional area Drell made at the base? It only has one exit and I'm sure Drell can place some protections in place to keep you from escaping... I'm sure she has something on her sleve" Tassara asks Yuki 


She nods to Hayao "Ah... yes... Right. We should... go and ask around.... see for ourselves... yes. You can use your lifesense too, right?"


Tassara will gather information about potiential challengers, along with Rylen and his bards. 
Tassara Gather Information 1d20+28=34

Rylen (can gather information in half the usual time)  1d20+24=37
Jayden and Carter 1d20+20=34, 1d20+20=27


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2015)

"Maybe but I-I don't know." She shakes her head, "I know I should for the safety of myself and everyone else but..." she stares back at what she was punching, and doing a roundhouse kick at the weak point, busting the training dummy that was set up messily in half.  "But...I don't know...what you guys figure would the best option.  I would rather be with you guys, but there's no way I can be kept contained if left out here...but..." she just starts stomping down on the remnants of dummy.

Strength check-
Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2015)

Ulysesn will change the spells is his prism stone during the week at some point
to this

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guided Shot
Guided Shot
Guided Shot


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2015)

Max will ask @Drell about the option of placing Yuki in the dimensional area and try to think on any option to keep her contained besides the silver manacles. 

K.Arcana and Spellcraft checks 1d20+16=25, 1d20+15=23


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2015)

soulnova said:


> Max will ask @Drell about the option of placing Yuki in the dimensional area and try to think on any option to keep her contained besides the silver manacles.
> 
> K.Arcana and Spellcraft checks 1d20+16=25, 1d20+15=23



Drell looks sickened at the thought of using the other dimension to hold Yuki. "You mean the dimension with my lab? My _library?_ Absolutely not. I would not want Yuki there even when she is coherent and capable of making her own decisions." She rolls her eyes. "However, I have a solution. In the spellbook I procured from the mad wizard is a spell known as Sepia Snake Sigil. If Yuki reads this and allows herself to be caught by it, she will be held in a state of suspended animation until I choose to release her. Problem solved."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell looks sickened at the thought of using the other dimension to hold Yuki. "You mean the dimension with my lab? My _library?_ Absolutely not. I would not want Yuki there even when she is coherent and capable of making her own decisions." She rolls her eyes. "However, I have a solution. In the spellbook I procured from the mad wizard is a spell known as Sepia Snake Sigil. If Yuki reads this and allows herself to be caught by it, she will be held in a state of suspended animation until I choose to release her. Problem solved."



"Well, that... that could actually work." Max blinks for a second. "I'll tell her then... see if that's enough for her. THANKS!" 

Max will go to Yuki and explain Drell's option.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2015)

"I...See." She sits cross legged on the floor, drawing on the journal some more. "Well if we rely on it, then when we don't have a chance like if I'm separated from you guys for whatever reason, I wouldn't have control over it.  I mean, If I am put there before I transform then it just would take one longer to gain relative control.  Put in after the fact is difficult as well...con...sidering my attention isn't the longest as it is, and it may be difficult to keep me constrained long enough to force it." She states, smudging charcoal on her face as she pushes her hair back.  "In the long run its better to let me be and hope for the best.  Short term, the book could work I guess.  Foxes are mischievous, not malicious creatures." she looks up at Max, obviously putting thought into the situation.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2015)

Annie's betting, she has no obligation to fight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2015)

((I'm having a miserable welcome-back-to-work day today, so I'm going to post a short regrouping and an excuse to introduce the new character after this and we'll move on to combat tomorrow hopefully))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, I almost forgot."
> Ulysesn's takes some things out of his handybag and hands them to Latana over the table.
> Healing Belt
> potion of invisibility
> ...



Lantana accepts the gifts graciously, tucking the belt belt in the wrap of her kimono and the other things into pockets in her sleeves.  "I'm sure they will go a long way in keeping me safe.  You've all been so kind to help me, I hope that I'm not too much of a detriment when it comes to fighting."



soulnova said:


> Tassara will gather information about potiential challengers, along with Rylen and his bards.
> Tassara Gather Information 1d20+28=34
> 
> Rylen (can gather information in half the usual time)  1d20+24=37
> Jayden and Carter 1d20+20=34, 1d20+20=27



There are hundreds of competitors gathering for the match, it's far too early to predict.  They do gather information on a number of the major players though.

(Yes this is a cop out  I don't want to detail hundreds of groups that won't pan out though, I'll update them when we get through "round 0" and have a real bracket.)



Muk said:


> Annie's betting, she has no obligation to fight.



Okay then, I'll give her odds when the matches come up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

((Okay, let's fast forward to the morning of the 27th, the day before the tournament begins, and the day of the next new moon that you still need to strategize for))

The morning of the 27th starts like most any other.  It's getting crowded in the arena as more combatants arrive to prepare for the start of the tournament.

There's an odd group idling outside the group's barracks as they leave.

  He's ignoring everything going on around him with just enough effort to suggest he's paying extra attention.

An elf with a living tendril of fire crawling about him.  He chats idly with the others playing with the snake-like flame with one hand or the other.

  He stands stonefaced obviously watching but not reacting to any of the others.

  He rests sitting by a wall but he seems to radiate an unnatural amount of life for one so old.

A red-bearded dwarf barks challenges randomly at passers by.  He seems to have a random mix of serious blood-feuds and jests.  As fighting is forbidden none of the other competitors take him up on it.

A dark skinned woman covered in jewels and artifacts, and little else.  She walks slowly through the area making no attempt to hide her appraisal of the others.

A man covered in barbed chains and spiked weapons.  He seems to be lost.

((One of these is Baroxio's character!  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

*


EvilMoogle said:



			Lantana accepts the gifts graciously, tucking the belt belt in the wrap of her kimono and the other things into pockets in her sleeves.  "I'm sure they will go a long way in keeping me safe.  You've all been so kind to help me, I hope that I'm not too much of a detriment when it comes to fighting."
		
Click to expand...


"I don't think you will be Deja, let us be off then. I'm sure there are more things we can do around here for fun."
Ulysesn sets down two platinums on the table as payment
*


EvilMoogle said:


> The morning of the 27th starts like most any other.  It's getting crowded in the arena as more combatants arrive to prepare for the start of the tournament.
> 
> There's an odd group idling outside the group's barracks as they leave.
> 
> ...


"I'm looking forward to your fight Deja, I'm sure you'll give everyone a nice show, I'm thinking of Nissa working with you in the first battle however. Just to be safe."
Ulysesn is walking around talking with Latana thinking of what to do next in the town when he notices the odd group.
He eyes the man with the fire and the man with the dragon
"Just a moment Deja, someone has caught my eye."
They both catch his interest in different ways, he seems to be deliberately avoiding the elf that is on fire and goes towards the man with a small dragon.

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



""Hello, it's not very often a dragon on a man's shoulder, do you have a name?""



Ulysesn seems to be looking at the dragon in particular


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuki smirks and tilts her head as she looks at the monk.  She exaggeratedly mimics the hulking man, puffing out her chest but not changing form as to not allow the opponents to see what was in her sleeve.  "Rawr I'm a big scary monk, lookit me!" she pokes her own chest, grinning widely.  "Errgh, Imma crush you with my scary fists that are the size of your head!" she starts giggling, giving an exaggerated 'manly' walk with an awkward gait, but arms swinging widely as she tries to make circles around him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Night of the 26th, Blizzard-Born and Wildheart Finally Cross Paths in Passion.  (Yes, sfw)_ 



Night of the 26th, Yuki catches Hayao and leads him into a bedroom to 'talk', ?You...me...Hayao, right here right now.? The monk's face flushed brightly as her eyes flicker between the elf's own eyes and his lips, ?I don't care what the others say, what the order dictates...? she puts her arms around the back of his neck, gently kissing him, being that close Hayao could even feel the quick beat of her heart.  ?Just two lovers...alone together for just one night...Please?  I can go on my knees and beg if you would prefer.  I'm not above that for the affections of my champion, soldier, lord...?

 Hayao closes his eyes, relaxing slightly. "I'm not asking you to beg." He opens his mouth to say something and then pauses, glancing downward. "If you wish then."

"Thank you...I-I love you, Hayao." Yuki closes the distance between the pair, trying to be as slow and gentle as she can while still allowing her fiery passion to pass through.




((Yes this means she will likely finally calm more, though maybe walk funny on the 27th.  She's claimed her mate now and because as far as she can remember, he's the only one she's done anything with, as far as she feels she is 100% Hayao's.  And her possessiveness is warrented now.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2015)

*Flashback *(or in other words omg I just remembered that I have training to do)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan remembers that he has spells to cast, as the strange little man at the inn had tried to do. Every day he tried to cast the spells in his prepared spell list attempting, like the wee man, to cast them without using them.




*Present time*

Duncan looks at the various people, his eyes lingering on the breasts of the dark skinned woman (after using Voyeurism of course) and the noting that Kaylee's were nice.

Oddly, what interested him more was a little bearded man, Duncan finding this to be a little alarming and conveying his feelings to the dwarf to that effect.

"Oi, I'm tryin te perv on the women here and yer constant challenges are distractin me. So I'll take ye up on somethin; what ye got in mind ye bastard?"

"Oh name's Duncan by the way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They both catch his interest in different ways, he seems to be deliberately avoiding the elf that is on fire and goes towards the man with a small dragon.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> 
> ...



The dragon and the man exchange glances and the man gives a slight shrug before the dragon replies in Draconic, "do I _have_ a name?  Do _you_ have name?  I am known to humans as Icing Fire."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smirks and tilts her head as she  looks at the monk.  She exaggeratedly mimics the hulking man, puffing  out her chest but not changing form as to not allow the opponents to see  what was in her sleeve.  "Rawr I'm a big scary monk, lookit me!" she pokes her own chest, grinning widely.  "Errgh, Imma crush you with my scary fists that are the size of your head!" she  starts giggling, giving an exaggerated 'manly' walk with an awkward  gait, but arms swinging widely as she tries to make circles around  him.


The stone-faced man ignores the display stoically, continuing to take in the others.




Vergil said:


> *Flashback *(or in other words omg I just remembered that I have training to do)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


((Acknowledged, but I don't have time to do the rolls right now, I'll do them tonight assuming I don't get distracted by something shiney))

*


Vergil said:



			Present time
		
Click to expand...

*


Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the various people, his eyes lingering on the breasts of  the dark skinned woman (after using Voyeurism of course) and the noting  that Kaylee's were nice.
> 
> Oddly, what interested him more was a little bearded man, Duncan finding  this to be a little alarming and conveying his feelings to the dwarf to  that effect.
> 
> ...



"You!"  The dwarf spins and shouts to Duncan.  "A thousand, thousand of me clan's blood stains your hands and I'll have me vengeance in this life or the next!"

"Amos Firebeard's me name and if you have a shred of of honor in you you'll face me here and now to save me the trouble of killing you on the sands!"

The bejeweled woman rolls her eyes at the dwarf and a few others give him slight chuckles.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hayao was out of his full armor, without his sword at his hip, arms folded over his chest as he observed the other group. He looked over at Tassara and just raised an eyebrow, shoulders rising and falling. Before Duncan can respond, the elf responds. He wore only his shōzoku, armguards, handwraps, cloak, and so on.

"It's odd that I've never even heard of the Firebeard Clan, dwarf. Why is that?" Hayao watches him closely for a reaction, adjusting his spectacles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

> The dragon and the man exchange glances and the man gives a slight shrug before the dragon replies in Draconic, "do I have a name? Do you have name? I am known to humans as Icing Fire."


Ulysesn responds in turn in draconic
"Ulysesn Rens'hka, you look to be fairly young. Icing Fire eh? You look quite young, but I have to ask have you heard of a dragon named Freezing Tail? One of my ancestors had encountered him."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao was out of his full armor, without his sword at his hip, arms folded over his chest as he observed the other group. He looked over at Tassara and just raised an eyebrow, shoulders rising and falling. Before Duncan can respond, the elf responds. He wore only his shōzoku, armguards, handwraps, cloak, and so on.
> 
> "It's odd that I've never even heard of the Firebeard Clan, dwarf. Why is that?" Hayao watches him closely for a reaction, adjusting his spectacles.



"Dunno Elf, maybe because you spend your days eating dandelions?"  The dwarf gives Hayao a wild look.  "Or perhaps I made them all up, just a dream of a dream?  But then would that make you the killers of dreams if you slaughtered me kin?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn responds in turn in draconic
> "Ulysesn Rens'hka, you look to be fairly young. Icing Fire eh? You look quite young, but I have to ask have you heard of a dragon named Freezing Tail? One of my ancestors had encountered him."



"What, you think I know him just because I'm a dragon?"  The small lizard says with a hiss.  "Like we all know each other?  Have giant dragon meetings where we discuss dragon things like eating maidens and burning villages?"  The man chuckles slightly as the tiny dragon rants. 

"We do, actually, and they're totally awesome.  But we don't use human names there, and I hardly know every member of my kin."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuki passes behind the monk-like man, poking him, trying to get a rise out of him.  She crosses her arms and huffs.  Glancing at Hayao for a moment, then walking upto the man with the fire, "Hey."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki passes behind the monk-like man, poking him, trying to get a rise out of him.  She crosses her arms and huffs.  Glancing at Hayao for a moment, then walking upto the man with the fire, "Hey."



The elf is idly tickling the fire as Yuki approaches.  The fire weaves out quickly brushing against and around Yuki before returning to the elf, to her surprise it's not hot, more like the warmth of an embrace than a normal fire.  "Oh!  She likes you," the elf's voice conveys a mild shock.  "I suppose that's good, seeing a lovely young lady burned would absolutely ruin my breakfast."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

"Are you okay?  You look....lost..."  Kaylee approaches the man in changes but glances at the old man.  "Are you suppose to be here?"

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+26:
16,+26
Total:42

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+26:
9,+26
Total:35


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

Yuki snorts, "Is it really that surprising?" she shakes her head, "So, what is 'she'?  A flaming snake?  She's pretty, whatever she is." she reaches out to pet the fire creature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "What, you think I know him just because I'm a dragon?"  The small lizard says with a hiss.  "Like we all know each other?  Have giant dragon meetings where we discuss dragon things like eating maidens and burning villages?"  The man chuckles slightly as the tiny dragon rants.
> 
> "We do, actually, and they're totally awesome.  But we don't use human names there, and I hardly know every member of my kin."


Ulysesn smiles and sighs a relief replying in draconic
"Freezing tail is a Cloud Dragon I've met that probably existed several centuries ago. Well I've certainly experienced the eating maidens and burning villages part due to him. It's very nice to see one such as you Icing Fire that isn't doing so. Though I find it strange since you are the first dragon I've seen in person. I've been looking for a companion such as you. How did you two meet? "


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Are you okay?  You look....lost..."  Kaylee approaches the man in changes but glances at the old man.  "Are you suppose to be here?"



The man absently drops a chain-sickle, jumping slightly and looking down at it when it clangs against the floor before pulling it back up.  "I think so," he says with much hesitation in his voice, "this is the boutique right?  I was going to get flowers for my wife, something red I think?"



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki snorts, "Is it really that surprising?" she shakes her head, "So, what is 'she'?  A flaming snake?  She's pretty, whatever she is."



"What indeed," the elf says patting the flame with one hand.  "She is what she is, who are we to try to impose our terms on her?  But like all fire and all women treat her right and with care and she'll keep you warm and brighten your world, treat her lightly and end up burned."  As if in response to his words a ripple of brighter orange passes through "her" form along with a brief flare of heat.  The elf murmurs calming words under his breath as he pets "her."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles and sighs a relief replying in draconic
> "Freezing tail is a Cloud Dragon I've met that probably existed several centuries ago. Well I've certainly experienced the eating maidens and burning villages part due to him. It's very nice to see one such as you Icing Fire that isn't doing so. Though I find it strange since you are the first dragon I've seen in person. I've been looking for a companion such as you. How did you two meet? "



"He made the appropriate offerings at my lair.  Much like your courting rituals.  Food, gold, magic.  And proved interesting enough to be a diversion for a time."  The tiny dragon yawns as the man gives him a derisive look.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "He made the appropriate offerings at my lair.  Much like your courting rituals.  Food, gold, magic.  And proved interesting enough to be a diversion for a time."  The tiny dragon yawns as the man gives him a derisive look.



An amused look goes over Ulysesn's face. This dragon has a sense of humor.
"Best of luck in the tournament then Icing Fire."
Ulysesn then looks towards the man and speaks in common
"A pleasure I would assume. What is your name man who travels under a dragon?"
Ulysesn knows that the dragon was very well likely lying, but being coy seemed funnier to him


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

"No..."  She looks at the man and shakes her head.  "This isn't the boutique, this is a fighting arena."  Tilting her head slightly she looks at him sadly.  "Why are you covered in chains?  Where are you from, maybe I can help you find the flowers and get you home..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "What indeed," the elf says patting the flame with one hand.  "She is what she is, who are we to try to impose our terms on her?  But like all fire and all women treat her right and with care and she'll keep you warm and brighten your world, treat her lightly and end up burned."  As if in response to his words a ripple of brighter orange passes through "her" form along with a brief flare of heat.  The elf murmurs calming words under his breath as he pets "her."



"So does she have a name?  What about you, what am I talking about, of course you have a name." She snorts loudly, "Well, in any case, how did you two become bonded?" she gives him a curious expression, very lightly petting the creature's chin.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An amused look goes over Ulysesn's face. This dragon has a sense of humor.
> "Best of luck in the tournament then Icing Fire."
> Ulysesn then looks towards the man and speaks in common
> "A pleasure I would assume. What is your name man who travels under a dragon?"
> Ulysesn knows that the dragon was very well likely lying, but being coy seemed funnier to him



"Oh one so lowly as myself would not dare to interject ones self into a conversation," the man says with a voice dripping with sarcasm.  "But if it pleases you one could be addressed as Eduardo Phillipe Morello a humble porter of tiny dragons and occasional fencer."



Kuno said:


> "No..."  She looks at the man and shakes her head.  "This isn't the boutique, this is a fighting arena."  Tilting her head slightly she looks at him sadly.  "Why are you covered in chains?  Where are you from, maybe I can help you find the flowers and get you home..."


"Chains?"  He sounds confused looking at the different weapons clinking.  "Tools, for harvesting flowers.  Pretty flowers, red flowers, sleeping in their beds.  Give them tender care so they can poke to the surface and bloom."  He looks around confused again at the others, "are you sure this isn't the boutique?  There are so many flowerbeds here."



Captain Obvious said:


> "So does she have a name?  What about you, what am I talking about, of course you have a name." She snorts loudly, "Well, in any case, how did you two become bonded?" she gives him a curious expression, very lightly petting the creature's chin.



"I am Monte Philmont, sorcerer, conjurer, and debonair.  She doesn't have a name, or at least she won't tell me, perhaps she's being coy?"  The snake responds affectionately to Yuki's ministrations ignoring or perhaps unaware of Monte's speech.  "I conjurered her, summoned from the void in the vastness of the planes.  With magic I reached out and allowed our essences to mingle."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Oh one so lowly as myself would not dare to interject ones self into a conversation," the man says with a voice dripping with sarcasm.  "But if it pleases you one could be addressed as Eduardo Phillipe Morello a humble porter of tiny dragons and occasional fencer."



"Haha, well I look forward to your participation as well."


> "I am Monte Philmont, sorcerer, conjurer, and debonair. She doesn't have a name, or at least she won't tell me, perhaps she's being coy?" The snake responds affectionately to Yuki's ministrations ignoring or perhaps unaware of Monte's speech. "I conjurered her, summoned from the void in the vastness of the planes. With magic I reached out and allowed our essences to mingle."


 Ulysesn's ears twitch and he gives a slightly sour look.
"A moment Eduardo."
Ulysesn walks over to Monte
"When did you do this?


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

Kaylee takes a step back.  "Where did you say you were from?  And, who exactly is your wife?  Did someone bring you here?"  She glances toward the old wizard.  "Did he come here with you?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

Earlier...



Vergil said:


> Duncan will hang around Kaylee (as per usual)
> 
> "Any strategy in mind? I'm just gonna try an put them te sleep or have them jizz in their pants for 6 minutes. Got a few strategies - but mostly gonna have a bit of fun." Duncan smiled.
> 
> ...



Laughing, Kaylee shakes her head.  "I seriously doubt stripping me would win the battle but if they act like you do when you...um...finish...then I'm sure that it would be an instant win."  She giggles and blushes slightly.  "Then again if he does that after you show your arse..."  Laughing louder Kaylee begins to walk toward shops to look.  "As far as strategy I really haven't thought about it but I do have a thing or two up my sleeve."  Winking at him she grabs his hand and wanders a bit.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Haha, well I look forward to your participation as well."
> Ulysesn's ears twitch and he gives a slightly sour look.
> "A moment Eduardo."
> Ulysesn walks over to Monte
> "When did you do this?



"Missure," Monte begins slowly, "one cannot measure a relationship by the number of days but by the intensity of the moments!"  He whispers quietly to the fire a moment stroking "her" gently.  "If you will excuse me however I was speaking with the lady, I think we share a bond, she doesn't usually like it when I speak to other women."



Kuno said:


> Kaylee takes a step back.  "Where did you say you were from?  And, who exactly is your wife?  Did someone bring you here?"  She glances toward the old wizard.  "Did he come here with you?"



"From?"  The man speaks absently, "somewhere hot I think.  Far away.  I don't really remember.  But I should bring her flowers back, shouldn't I?  Lots of flowers, decorate the walls and the floor and everything?"  He laughs softly as his eyes drift about the room in an uncertain manner.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing, Kaylee shakes her head.  "I seriously doubt stripping me would win the battle but if they act like you do when you...um...finish...then I'm sure that it would be an instant win."  She giggles and blushes slightly.  "Then again if he does that after you show your arse..."  Laughing louder Kaylee begins to walk toward shops to look.  "As far as strategy I really haven't thought about it but I do have a thing or two up my sleeve."  Winking at him she grabs his hand and wanders a bit.



"Aye...almost threw my back out." Duncan says reminiscing with a stupid smile on his face, "though I'm surprised no-one came inte the room once ye were done. Ye can yell quite loud if ye want te, ye know that?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2015)

"What the fuck have ye been drinkin, cos I want some of that!" Duncan says scratching his head, doing a little racial sterotyping, Duncan figures the dwarf is drunk - but how drunk is he?

Perception:
1d20+20
19+20 = 39 (FFS)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "What the fuck have ye been drinkin, cos I want some of that!" Duncan says scratching his head, doing a little racial sterotyping, Duncan figures the dwarf is drunk - but how drunk is he?



He looks sober, perhaps that is the problem!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I am Monte Philmont, sorcerer, conjurer, and debonair.  She doesn't have a name, or at least she won't tell me, perhaps she's being coy?"  The snake responds affectionately to Yuki's ministrations ignoring or perhaps unaware of Monte's speech.  "I conjurered her, summoned from the void in the vastness of the planes.  With magic I reached out and allowed our essences to mingle."



She clicks her tongue causing the orange tiger nearby to get up and trot to her side, "Well nice to meet you two.  I've always had an affinity for fire, and being a beast of the wilds...I tend to bond to creatures.  But to summon something from the void takes talent.  Conjuration and able to keep her around for such a time is amazing." she pats the tiger's head, "WildHeart Yuki, and this is Hobbes." the large beast yawns, then she tilts her head, "Would you be able to teach me?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Missure," Monte begins slowly, "one cannot measure a relationship by the number of days but by the intensity of the moments!"  He whispers quietly to the fire a moment stroking "her" gently.  "If you will excuse me however I was speaking with the lady, I think we share a bond, she doesn't usually like it when I speak to other women."



"I can agree with you on that front but..."

*Spoiler*: _ignus_ 



"I look for the child of fire. Her blood flows through my veins."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> She clicks her tongue causing the orange tiger nearby to get up and trot to her side, "Well nice to meet you two.  I've always had an affinity for fire, and being a beast of the wilds...I tend to bond to creatures.  But to summon something from the void takes talent.  Conjuration and able to keep her around for such a time is amazing." she pats the tiger's head, "WildHeart Yuki, and this is Hobbes." the large beast yawns, then she tilts her head, "Would you be able to teach me?"



"It can be taught," Monte beings cautiously, "but such a thing takes many years.  Magic is not so simple as reading a book as some might have you believe."  He ruffles "her" fire playfully, "and not all creatures of the beyond are as accommodating as she is.  Some would burn you to a crisp if you touched them, or attempt to wrest your soul from you leaving you little more than a husk for them to play with."

"But if you have interest perhaps we can discuss things, I have a nice room at the Horn and Stag, we could do a late lunch and see if the idea has potential?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I can agree with you on that front but..."
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ignus_
> 
> ...



The serpentine flame bristles as he speaks sending smoulders of smoke from Monte's robes, he swears and moves to sooth "her" shooting glares at Ulysesn.  "I don't know what your game is but as I have mentioned she can be quite finicky about who I spend time with, I'd suggest you watch your tone or I do not know if I can control what will happen."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee takes a step back.  "Where did you say you were from?  And, who exactly is your wife?  Did someone bring you here?"  She glances toward the *old wizard*.  "Did he come here with you?"


((Waiting on him.))


Vergil said:


> "Aye...almost threw my back out." Duncan says reminiscing with a stupid smile on his face, "though I'm surprised no-one came inte the room once ye were done. Ye can yell quite loud if ye want te, ye know that?"


Still Earlier...

"Oh you thought that was because of you?"  Kaylee laughs again.  "I had thought I saw someone over your shoulder at the time."  She gives him a wink and skips away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The serpentine flame bristles as he speaks sending smoulders of smoke from Monte's robes, he swears and moves to sooth "her" shooting glares at Ulysesn.  "I don't know what your game is but as I have mentioned she can be quite finicky about who I spend time with, I'd suggest you watch your tone or I do not know if I can control what will happen."


Ulysesn turns to Yuki for a moment
"Please find out what you can... For Makenna..."

Then walks back to Eduardo
"I'm terribly sorry, but I've been having to follow a great deal of leads many personal. I'd like to introduce you to someone."
Ulysesn looks towards Latana
"Mind saying hello?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Dunno Elf, maybe because you spend your days eating dandelions?"  The dwarf gives Hayao a wild look.  "Or perhaps I made them all up, just a dream of a dream?  But then would that make you the killers of dreams if you slaughtered me kin?"



"You're the only one that can kill your dreams," Hayao says evenly. "What brings you to this tournament?" He motions to the others. "Are they all your lot?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "It can be taught," Monte beings cautiously, "but such a thing takes many years.  Magic is not so simple as reading a book as some might have you believe."  He ruffles "her" fire playfully, "and not all creatures of the beyond are as accommodating as she is.  Some would burn you to a crisp if you touched them, or attempt to wrest your soul from you leaving you little more than a husk for them to play with."
> 
> "But if you have interest perhaps we can discuss things, I have a nice room at the Horn and Stag, we could do a late lunch and see if the idea has potential?"



She squints slightly at his words, in a skeptical manner, then nods, " I do understand the risks to that sort of thing.  I'll go if it's only a friendly notion.  Anything more and I think you realize how formidable I am at close range." she has a slight hint of threat in her voice, "Just let me tell someone where I'll be, then we can do that." she quietly lets off a 'hush' noise to the fire creature, then trots over to Hayao to tell him the basics of where she'll be, giving him a kiss then coming back to the elf.  "Okay." she grins widely.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> ((Waiting on him.))


((Yeah, he's the one I can't reply for  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn turns to Yuki for a moment
> "Please find out what you can... For Makenna..."
> 
> Then walks back to Eduardo
> ...



Lantana approaches cautiously, the flame seems to take an equally cautious overview of her.  "Ulysesn, that's fire, even magic fire doesn't speak."  "She" bristles again slightly and wraps tightly around Monte.

Monte smiles politely, "do not take it personally, as I've said she normally does not take well to others.  I'm sure it's just a difference in cultures and no offense is intended."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2015)

After eavesdropping for a while, Troyce approaches the dark-skinned woman. "So, you seem like the leaderly type. Are you folks all in a group?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2015)

After looking at the others stronger challengers Tassara will move back to Hayao. "Have you learned anything about..." she sees Yuki saying goodbye and leaving. 

She seems to make an effort to continue "...anything about the other warriors?"


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> ((Waiting on him.))


​
The sound of rushing water. It flows and trickles downwards through the stem of a bamboo shoot. When the shoot is filled, it tilts downwards, releasing all of it's stored water before reaching up to be refilled once more. It is sunset around the town, and the city quiets down in preperation for the next day. This restaurant, about to close, recieves one more visitor as the screen doors opens.

In walks what seems to be an old man. His steps are slow, and labored, and betray with them the physical frailties of old age. The hair from his beard, gone from his head, shines a silvery sheen that almost seems to glow softly. When he sits down cross legged on the pillows provided, he opens his eyes, and reveals them to be a brilliant white. This man, it appears, is not a man. Or at least, not fully.

After surveying the room, his eyes land on you. If you were paying attention, you'd realize that he just cast Detect Magic and looked around for the person with the highest ammount of magical power within them, or on their person. Finding what he's looking for, he smiles at you, and begins to eat his meal.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

((K, I've got some work to get done so I'll probably be quite for a bit after this.))



Hidden Nin said:


> "You're the only one that can kill your dreams," Hayao says evenly. "What brings you to this tournament?" He motions to the others. "Are they all your lot?"


"Would it surprise you to know that sometimes dreams can bleed?  Oh the world would be a different place were it not true."  He snorts loudly.  "Them?  They're nothing like me, just some plebs brought in."



Captain Obvious said:


> She squints slightly at his words, in a skeptical manner, then nods, " I do understand the risks to that sort of thing.  I'll go if it's only a friendly notion.  Anything more and I think you realize how formidable I am at close range." she has a slight hint of threat in her voice, "Just let me tell someone where I'll be, then we can do that." she quietly lets off a 'hush' noise to the fire creature, then trots over to Hayao to tell him the basics of where she'll be, giving him a kiss then coming back to the elf.  "Okay." she grins widely.



With a slight flourish to Ulysesn and Latana the man escorts Yuki away, taking his fire snake with him.



Crossbow said:


> After eavesdropping for a while, Troyce approaches the dark-skinned woman. "So, you seem like the leaderly type. Are you folks all in a group?"



"No."  She says simply, followed by "yes."

"We are here together, but not here together."

"Our destines are linked but our future is independent."

"Or perhaps it is to say, are you here as a group?  Or are you just here, as a group?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2015)

He seems a tad amused by the dwarf's comment. He doesn't smile, but his eyes glint a tiny bit. "I know enough about dreams. It doesn't surprise me, no. They're a complicated matter." He turns away from the dwarf to look to Tassara. "No. It has to be done...singularly. I suppose now is as good a time as ever, though." He watches Yuki as she moves off and then looks to Tassara again. He doesn't say anything, but he raises an eyebrow once. "I've been meaning to speak with you on that, actually."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2015)

"Well, fuck it ye said ye wanted te fight then let's do it. Or are ye just gonna talk all day. Normally I'd offer ye a drink at the tavern, but seein as the fight I've got comin up determines whether I go free or not - I think I better use some sense."

"How about a wager then? If we're fightin one another and I win, ye have te buy me drinks all fuckin day. If I lose then I'll buy ye drinks all fuckin day."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2015)

"...you can't fight him outside of the tournament, Duncan. Be patient or you'll seal our fate."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2015)

"Ach - fine! I said so already didn't I? In the tournament then."

"What brings ye here anyways?" Duncan asks a little less confrontational.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Okay, let's fast forward to the morning of the 27th, the day before the tournament begins, and the day of the next new moon that you still need to strategize for))
> 
> The morning of the 27th starts like most any other.  It's getting crowded in the arena as more combatants arrive to prepare for the start of the tournament.
> 
> ...





Kuno said:


> Kaylee takes a step back.  "Where did you say you were from?  And, who exactly is your wife?  Did someone bring you here?"  She glances toward the old wizard.  "Did he come here with you?"





Baroxio said:


> ​
> The sound of rushing water. It flows and trickles downwards through the stem of a bamboo shoot. When the shoot is filled, it tilts downwards, releasing all of it's stored water before reaching up to be refilled once more. It is sunset around the town, and the city quiets down in preperation for the next day. This restaurant, about to close, recieves one more visitor as the screen doors opens.
> 
> In walks what seems to be an old man. His steps are slow, and labored, and betray with them the physical frailties of old age. The hair from his beard, gone from his head, shines a silvery sheen that almost seems to glow softly. When he sits down cross legged on the pillows provided, he opens his eyes, and reveals them to be a brilliant white. This man, it appears, is not a man. Or at least, not fully.
> ...


((Apparently there is a lot of magic around you.))

After the man in change talking about red flowers, a more than obvious reference to blood, she becomes more curious about him and again asks the aging man if he knows about him.  "Is this..."  Kaylee pauses for a moment and looks at the man with the weapons.  "...Man with you sir?  Are you competing also?"


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2015)

The old man hears the lady and says, "Why yes, young girl, I am also competing in this competition." He pauses for a drink of tea before continuing. "Such strong auras are gathered here. A poor old man such as myself probably doesn't stand a chance. Still, this competition shall certainly prove to be interesting."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Yeah, he's the one I can't reply for  ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((wrong person I moved back to Edwardo with his dragon, but for your sake))
"Fire can speak Latana... It just has to want to. Lets talk to Edwardo. I find the dragon quite a bit more charming than this fire."
Ulysesn walks with Latana to Edwardo.
"How fair of maiden is she Icing Fire?"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "No."  She says simply, followed by "yes."
> 
> "We are here together, but not here together."
> 
> ...



"...Huh. I never thought of it that way. Our paths are as one for the present, but our destinations myriad"

He extends a hand in the manner of one expecting a shake. "The name's Troyce, nice to meet you"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

Baroxio said:


> The old man hears the lady and says, "Why yes, young girl, I am also competing in this competition." He pauses for a drink of tea before continuing. "Such strong auras are gathered here. A poor old man such as myself probably doesn't stand a chance. Still, this competition shall certainly prove to be interesting."


Kaylee wrinkles her nose and chuckles slightly at the young girl remark.  "It is nice to meet you."  She nods her head toward him in respect.  Though one thing the druid has learned is to never judge a book by its cover.  "I am sure there is more to you than a poor old man."  She chuckles again, something seemed to have put her in high spirits.  Glancing at the man with the chains, to make sure to keep an eye on him, she steps closer to the old man.  "What brings you to this competition?"


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee wrinkles her nose and chuckles slightly at the young girl remark.  "It is nice to meet you."  She nods her head toward him in respect.  Though one thing the druid has learned is to never judge a book by its cover.  "I am sure there is more to you than a poor old man."  She chuckles again, something seemed to have put her in high spirits.  Glancing at the man with the chains, to make sure to keep an eye on him, she steps closer to the old man.  "What brings you to this competition?"


The old man bows his head in return, and answers her question, "Truth. And perhaps redemption," he says cryptically. "But no one wishes to hear the woes of an old man; tell me, are you joining the competitionas well? If so, may I ask what for?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

Baroxio said:


> The old man bows his head in return, and answers her question, "Truth. And perhaps redemption," he says cryptically. "But no one wishes to hear the woes of an old man; tell me, are you joining the competitionas well? If so, may I ask what for?"



"Joining?"  Kaylee's smile finally fades a bit.  "Joining is not the word I would have used.  More like _forced_ because I stand behind my beliefs."  She shrugs.  "Not everyone believes the same and not everyone chooses to see the importance of things going on in far off lands. But I am sure this isn't the stuff you want to hear while enjoying your meal.  My apologies good Sir."  Again she bows to him.  "I will take my leave as I would not want to cause the taste of your food to sour."  She chuckles again and takes her leave.  "Oh, one more thing.  Be careful of that one offering you flowers."  She points to the man with the chains.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Joining?"  Kaylee's smile finally fades a bit.  "Joining is not the word I would have used.  More like _forced_ because I stand behind my beliefs."  She shrugs.  "Not everyone believes the same and not everyone chooses to see the importance of things going on in far off lands. But I am sure this isn't the stuff you want to hear while enjoying your meal.  My apologies good Sir."  Again she bows to him.  "I will take my leave as I would not want to cause the taste of your food to sour."  She chuckles again and takes her leave.  "Oh, one more thing.  Be careful of that one offering you flowers."  She points to the man with the chains.


"My dear, the food is all the sweater for your presence." Not being one to intrude on another's past, however, the old man smiles before returning her bow and watching her leave. Before turning back to his meal, he decides to spare a glance at the man in chains, briefly wondering about the "flower" comment. He scrutinizes the man for about 18 seconds with Detect Magic before finally turning his attention towards his dinner. "So many dangerous people," he whispers softly to himself, "But no matter. I _will_ win tomorrow's match. I _must_ win tomorrow's match." With that, the smile vanishes from his face and he adopts a more somber tone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

((If I missed anything it's not intentional, trying to catch up.  I'll owe a few of you PMs eventually too  ))



Vergil said:


> "Ach - fine! I said so already didn't I? In the tournament then."
> 
> "What brings ye here anyways?" Duncan asks a little less confrontational.


"To fight," the dwarf says as if it's the most obvious thing in the world.  "Crush the dreams of others to maybe grasp one of my own.  Same as everyone else here I would imagine.  Or are you going to spout some noble will of the Valiant crap at me?"



Kuno said:


> ((Apparently there is a lot of magic around you.))


Yeah, I'm not even going to try to enumerate them all.  Assume everyone has a number of different auras of varying strengths and schools.  If there's anyone/anything in particular you're interested in I'll look it up 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((wrong person I moved back to Edwardo with his dragon, but for your sake))
> "Fire can speak Latana... It just has to want to. Lets talk to Edwardo. I find the dragon quite a bit more charming than this fire."
> Ulysesn walks with Latana to Edwardo.
> "How fair of maiden is she Icing Fire?"



The dragon sniffs the air in the general direction of Lantana, pauses a moment, then sniffes again before giving a dragon 'shrug.'  "She seems...  painted.  Too much makeup, there's something like nobility about her I'm not sure if the paint covers it up or creates it."

Lantana sniffs in an irritated fashion at the suggestion.



Crossbow said:


> "...Huh. I never thought of it that way. Our paths are as one for the present, but our destinations myriad"
> 
> He extends a hand in the manner of one expecting a shake. "The name's Troyce, nice to meet you"



The woman takes the offered hand delicately shaking it.  "It is said that the beginning of knowledge comes from understanding that you know nothing."

"As to destinations, it is sometimes the journey as much as the destination that has meaning, don't you think?"



Baroxio said:


> he decides to spare a glance at the man in chains, briefly wondering about the "flower" comment. He scrutinizes the man for about 18 seconds with Detect Magic before finally turning his attention towards his dinner.



The man's weapons are all magical, general school mostly with some hints of transmutation to them.  None are individually very powerful though he has more weapons than it makes sense for a single warrior to have.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman takes the offered hand delicately shaking it.  "It is said that the beginning of knowledge comes from understanding that you know nothing."
> 
> "As to destinations, it is sometimes the journey as much as the destination that has meaning, don't you think?"



"...Hate to take the wind out of your sails, darling but, uh, normally introductions are a two-way street. Unless you've already abandoned the social construct of identity?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> "...Hate to take the wind out of your sails, darling but, uh, normally introductions are a two-way street. Unless you've already abandoned the social construct of identity?"



"Names have power," the woman says enigmatically.  "Even the ones we choose for ourselves or are chosen by others.  Better to keep names intimate don't you think?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The dragon sniffs the air in the general direction of Lantana, pauses a moment, then sniffes again before giving a dragon 'shrug.'  "She seems...  painted.  Too much makeup, there's something like nobility about her I'm not sure if the paint covers it up or creates it."
> 
> Lantana sniffs in an irritated fashion at the suggestion.


Ulysesn stares at Latana for a moment
"I think you are right. If she's painted as a noble it's something a noble would do or she's actually a noble. Well Latana, I had my suspicions due to your talents and musical knowledge. But I think this confirms you were a noble of some kind once. Knowing more about yourself something to be happy for right?"
Ulysesn looks at the dragon again
"She has lost her memories you see. Anything such as that is helpful. Thank you."
Ulysesn talks to Latana
"How do you feel like chatting with them until things get ready for the tournament? They seem nice enough and interesting to boot."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stares at Latana for a moment
> "I think you are right. If she's painted as a noble it's something a noble would do or she's actually a noble. Well Latana, I had my suspicions due to your talents and musical knowledge. But I think this confirms you were a noble of some kind once. Knowing more about yourself something to be happy for right?"
> Ulysesn looks at the dragon again
> "She has lost her memories you see. Anything such as that is helpful. Thank you."
> ...



The dragon curls up around Eduardo's neck in a stunning similarity to a cat's "whatever you think isn't important" pose.

Lantana looks a little confused but doesn't seem opposed to the idea, "I suppose.  I don't know what else we would do.  There's only a day left anyway, probably better to rest than train any more."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> The dragon curls up around Eduardo's neck in a stunning similarity to a cat's "whatever you think isn't important" pose.
> 
> Lantana looks a little confused but doesn't seem opposed to the idea, "I suppose.  I don't know what else we would do.  There's only a day left anyway, probably better to rest than train any more."


A slight anger mark is on Ulysesn's face then he remembers what that reminds him of and it disappears
"Hang on... Nissa! Can you bring Fluffykins over here with you?"
Ulysesn looks to the dragon again
"What do you think of this cat, Fluffykins?"
Diplomacy: 1d20+23
6+23 = 29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A slight anger mark is on Ulysesn's face then he remembers what that reminds him of and it disappears
> "Hang on... Nissa! Can you bring Fluffykins over here with you?"
> Ulysesn looks to the dragon again
> "What do you think of this cat, Fluffykins?"
> ...



Nissa trots up riding Fluffykins agreeably.

The dragon spares a lazy glance at the cat.  "Dweomercat, looks like a little one.  Mages would probably be worried."  He yawns again suggesting he's not.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Names have power," the woman says enigmatically.  "Even the ones we choose for ourselves or are chosen by others.  Better to keep names intimate don't you think?"



Troyce squints briefly, fading into a smirk. "I like your style. You speak with purpose. Mind if I call you Jewels? Hope not, 'cause I have to call you by _something_. So anyway Jewels, this is quite the ensemble you've got here. Mind sharing how you first got wrapped up with this lot, or are you just together for the tournament?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa trots up riding Fluffykins agreeably.
> 
> The dragon spares a lazy glance at the cat.  "Dweomercat, looks like a little one.  Mages would probably be worried."  He yawns again suggesting he's not.



"Interesting... Hey Nissa, can you ask if Fluffykins would be worried about this dragon and tell us?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce squints briefly, fading into a smirk. "I like your style. You speak with purpose. Mind if I call you Jewels? Hope not, 'cause I have to call you by _something_. So anyway Jewels, this is quite the ensemble you've got here. Mind sharing how you first got wrapped up with this lot, or are you just together for the tournament?



She gives a slight shrug suggesting "if you must you must."

"We are those that walk the same path for a time even if our ultimate destinations are the same.  I believe the term used was 'pick up group.'"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Interesting... Hey Nissa, can you ask if Fluffykins would be worried about this dragon and tell us?"



"Sure Uly," Nissa says curiously before exchanging glances with Fluffykins.  "Fluffykins doesn't worry about lizards unless they are big enough to eat cave bears whole."

The dragon lets out a puff of flame that seems reminiscent of a laugh.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> He seems a tad amused by the dwarf's comment. He doesn't smile, but his eyes glint a tiny bit. "I know enough about dreams. It doesn't surprise me, no. They're a complicated matter." He turns away from the dwarf to look to Tassara. "No. It has to be done...singularly. I suppose now is as good a time as ever, though." He watches Yuki as she moves off and then looks to Tassara again. He doesn't say anything, but he raises an eyebrow once. "I've been meaning to speak with you on that, actually."



Catching him glance at Yuki and her, there's a glimpse of panic on her eyes, hurriedly hiden a second later. "About what? Yuki's moon problem?" she looks the other way.... '_casually'_.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Sure Uly," Nissa says curiously before exchanging glances with Fluffykins.  "Fluffykins doesn't worry about lizards unless they are big enough to eat cave bears whole."
> 
> The dragon lets out a puff of flame that seems reminiscent of a laugh.



Ulysesn laughs
"Well it looks like you have a rival in the tournament Icing Fire."
Ulysesn turns to the man who would otherwise look very generic if the dragon was not there, Edwardo.
"I never asked, why are you two here Edwardo?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn laughs
> "Well it looks like you have a rival in the tournament Icing Fire."
> Ulysesn turns to the man who would otherwise look very generic if the dragon was not there, Edwardo.
> "I never asked, why are you two here Edwardo?"



Edwardo blinks, "the wish of course.  Same as you and everyone else."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Edwardo blinks, "the wish of course.  Same as you and everyone else."



"THE THE WHAT!"
Ulysesn yells


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2015)

He shakes his head. "No, about other competitors." He motions to the group near them. "Preferably away from prying ears."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

Tassara looks around as if she just realized where she was standing.  "Ah, yes, of course"  


"We should... move away" she hesitates to where to turn, rather waiting for Hayao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "THE THE WHAT!"
> Ulysesn yells



Ulysesn looks at Edwardo with skepticism 
"Isn't that important enough to put on poster? Call it out everyday? How come I didn't know about this so called Wish?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Edwardo with skepticism
> "Isn't that important enough to put on poster? Call it out everyday? How come I didn't know about this so called Wish?"



Edwardo spit-takes, "you didn't know?  Isn't that the first thing you inquired about before signing up?  I mean, I understand that not all groups are professional but surely you didn't show up here without any inkling of what you were getting into, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Edwardo spit-takes, "you didn't know?  Isn't that the first thing you inquired about before signing up?  I mean, I understand that not all groups are professional but surely you didn't show up here without any inkling of what you were getting into, right?"



Ulysesn blushes and rubs the back of head
"Well, um I figured I'd just do this *mostly* for fun you know."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2015)

Duncan replies to the dwarf, "Nah - just got roped inte it. Either this or jail. We didn't even do anythin wrong. Rather go out with a blade in me hand than in a dark cell. One of me mates is all about the valiant - I'm more about havin a bit of fun. Still that wager is still on - how much ye willin te bet? I should have enough te keep ye wasted...."

Duncan is momentarily distracted by something and he looks around. 

"Uh...Kaylee, I think yer curse is botherin me too now." Duncan says.


----------



## kluang (Feb 6, 2015)

Zozaria is looking around. What kind of mess they got themselves in. At least he can crack some skull. His defeat at Hayao's hand still bothered him, he always thought he won't need magic to beat the best. Or maybe this is his destiny as a Zanarkand. Magic always runs strong in their blood.

We are Magic

That is the house words on their sigil along side their black owl and gold background.

"Maybe I can't escape magic....Is this what they call destiny?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2015)

OOC Notes:

My plan is to move on to the actual fighting tonight.  Granted I'm sure you can all meet up and converse between rounds anyway.  I'll post specifics about the combat when I get there.

Before I can get there I need to know what the plan is with Yuki for tonight (assuming she comes back from her "lunch date"  ).

I also need to formally know if you're pairing people.  Rin with Hayao or Yuki?  Lantana with Yuki or Nissa?  Realistically this would have been decided by this point ICly, but I'll cut you some OOC slack.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn blushes and rubs the back of head
> "Well, um I figured I'd just do this *mostly* for fun you know."


"Ah."  The man quiets up with a contemplative look.



Vergil said:


> Duncan replies to the dwarf, "Nah - just got roped inte it. Either this or jail. We didn't even do anythin wrong. Rather go out with a blade in me hand than in a dark cell. One of me mates is all about the valiant - I'm more about havin a bit of fun. Still that wager is still on - how much ye willin te bet? I should have enough te keep ye wasted...."



"What's the bet on?"  The dwarf asks suspiciously.  "Your mum won't let you fight outside the arena.  I'd hate for you to tug on her apron strings or get yer skirt all rumpled."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 6, 2015)

Vergil said:


> Duncan replies to the dwarf, "Nah - just got roped into it. Either this or jail. We didn't even do anythin wrong. Rather go out with a blade in me hand than in a dark cell. One of me mates is all about the valiant - I'm more about havin a bit of fun. Still that wager is still on - how much ye willin te bet? I should have enough te keep ye wasted...."



Troyce clears his throat loudly. "You'll have to forgive this fellow, he's a buffoon", he says partially to the dwarf and partially to the other party as a whole. "I'd suggest taking his words with a grain of salt, but that might be too generous"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2015)

"Fuck's sake I don't know! Yer the one that challenged me ye red haired midget! Whoever defeats the most folk wins....or maybe....aye we pick a target and the first one te defeat him wins - let's go with that nancy with the dragon, cos his mustache bugs me."

He turns to Troyce

"Yer face is a buffoon. Ye come here for a reason or did ye just feel like insultin me?"

"Ach fuck it, I don't care" Duncan says agitated, "gonna find me a place for a stiff drink." he says throwing up his arms and walking off down some alley to cool off.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2015)

Hayao is going to compete with Rin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah."  The man quiets up with a contemplative look.



"Is it that odd to consider this for fun?"
Ulysesn looks over at Latana while saying this


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2015)

Hayao pushes to have his match moved to the beginning or get a chance to see one of the first of the day, assuming the first of the day isn't within their party.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

Max is back at their quarters humming a song while reading a sheet of music. _"I really need to learn how to read this" _she tells to herself... or Charlie. You never know with her.


Tassara walks up behind her. "Max"

Max gasps almost throwing the parchment away, but decides to hide it behind her. "TASS!" she smiles nervously.  The cleric seems serious as she glances around. 

"Where's Rylen?"

"He... uhm... he kinda fled after... I'm sure he will be back for dinner"  Tassara sighs giving the girl a disproving look. "Oh god, don't tell me I screwed things up..." Maxcovers the sides of her head anxiously.

"No" Tassara smiles briefly "But.... never mind that. You specialize on summons, right?"

"Well, yes, of course"

"How strong do you think they will be? Do you know who could be in charge of summoning them What can we expect?"


(( Moogle? Does Max have insight on what level of summon monster could they be facing? Only celestial types or elemental things? I really doubt they will have anything fiendish subtype here... ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2015)

(Yuki is fighting with Lantana then.  She will be back as swiftly as possible.)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Well, I'm sure Max has insight to the entire spectrum of summon spells   Assuming they talk with the arena master they can find out more though.
> 
> But I've got a minute while I wait for a download so I'll elaborate here to save me time tonight.  They're going to be using a custom "summon" that summons a "random" monster of a various power level (CR) (it's from a Plot no Jutsu staff, no you can't learn "summon random CR 12 monster"  )
> 
> ...




Max and Tassara take their time to check on this and tell the group about their discovery. 

Max has a pretty blank face "I'll ask for the lowest possible summon. Yep. I want no glory, just help you out with the group fights. Besides, I'm not as strong as any of you, even with Charlie at his best."

"Do whatever you need to feel safe Max. You already have Ironwall with you, so I'm sure you  should be fine"


----------



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

